# Recopilación de PROGRES recibiendo KARMA



## etsai (23 Ago 2018)

Que los progres serían los primeros en recibir su dosis de karma por estar en primera línea de batalla y con la guardia baja era algo que se intuía pero que *Burbuja te lo contó primero*.

Por supuesto que *todo el mundo merece vivir, pero unos menos que otros*.

Hagamos una recopilación de estos nutritivos casos:

*LA CHICA QUE 'ODIA A LOS BLANCOS', MUERTA POR UN ILEGAL MEXICANO*







Así es, nuestra adorable chica puso un escueto 'I HATE WHITE PEOPLE' en Twitter y como no podía ser de otra forma el karma vino poco después a cobrarse su pieza.


----------



## FilibustHero (23 Ago 2018)

_He impulsado la ley de violencia de género para expulsar de la sociedad civil a cualquier hombre símplemente por haber sido acusado sin pruebas._


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Ago 2018)

Pocos se llevan por delante


----------



## The man (23 Ago 2018)

The man aguantando a un tío hablando en lenguaje inclusivo durante 3 meses en el círculo de mierda podemita.

Necesité otros tantos meses de purgatorio para dejar de ser un pringao por aguantar a imbéciles hablando como imbéciles


----------



## etsai (23 Ago 2018)

*Ugaitz Alegría, el actor vasco abertzale y proinmigración que recibió una paliza cuando salía de un bar en Bilbao*

Le sorprendieron por la espalda, le echaron al suelo y le robaron el móvil y 70 euros. Y sin poner resistencia le propinaron un puñetazo en la nariz.







Vídeo: El actor Ugaitz Alegria sufre una agresión cuando volvía a casa en Bilbao | Sociedad | EiTB

Participó en un concierto prorrefugiados ejerciendo como narrador:

«Me alegra participar en un concierto con un objetivo humanitario» :: Observatorio la Diversidad de Mugak


----------



## McLovin (23 Ago 2018)

http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/politica/2016/04/11/el-politico-progre-que-ha-sido-sodomizado-por-un-refugiado-somali-llora-por-su-violador.shtml


*IDIOTA*


----------



## Paisdemierda (23 Ago 2018)

Siento un gozo indescriptible cada vez que veo a uno de estos progres ser enriquecido, INDESCRIPTIBLE.


----------



## hunter_pro (23 Ago 2018)

Aquella progre alemana que ayudaba en un centro de acogida de moritos...

Fue violada y asesinada. Si mal no recuerdo, incluso su padre pedía donaciones para más moritos tras la muerte de su hija.

La violación y asesinato de una estudiante de 19 años que desató una tormenta en Alemania sobre los refugiados - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Futuroscuro (23 Ago 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/politica/2016/04/11/el-politico-progre-que-ha-sido-sodomizado-por-un-refugiado-somali-llora-por-su-violador.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A este le gustó que lo violara, a mí no me fastidies. Este tío es un gayer de cuidado al que el negro le dio un placer que no conocía. 

Es eso o es lobotomía pura y dura.


----------



## kopke (23 Ago 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/politica/2016/04/11/el-politico-progre-que-ha-sido-sodomizado-por-un-refugiado-somali-llora-por-su-violador.shtml
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*



¿Violación? ¿Se agarró a la polla del negro para no perder el equilibrio?


----------



## diogenes de sinope (23 Ago 2018)

María Ladenburger, estudiante de medicina, 19 años, hija de un alto funcionario de la UE. Buenista el padre y las dos hijas, ella colaboraba en un albergue de refugees.

Violada y axfisiada bajo el agua (ahogada) por un refugee afgano menor de edad.










RAXEN, EL CONTRA INFORME: María Ladenburger: El buenismo mata

Murder of Maria Ladenburger - Wikipedia

Un refugiado viola y mata a la hija de un alto cargo de la UE | La Gaceta


El MENA.









¿El padre aprendió la lección?. NO. Aprovechó el funeral para pedir donaciones para los musulmanes de Bangladesh y para los musulmanes ilegales de Alemania.








Top EU Official Solicited for Refugees at Funeral of Daughter Brutally Raped/Murdered by One - www.independentsentinel.com




Edito para insertar esta reseña, un premio a los padres, ....un premio a la cuidadania? o algo así...Igual de ridículo que los aplausitos en las manifestaciones de repulsa.
Comentarios desactivados


Murder of Maria Ladenburger - Wikipedia


----------



## computer_malfuction (23 Ago 2018)

Aquella italiana que quiso recorrer el mundo vestida de novia para demostrar que todo el mundo es bueno, y que fué violada y aasesinada en Turquía.


----------



## etsai (23 Ago 2018)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Aquella italiana que quiso recorrer el mundo vestida de novia para demostrar que todo el mundo es bueno, y que fué violada y aasesinada en Turquía.



El mal no existe, excepto si eres hombre blanco y heterosexual. Gñe!!







Una buenista italiana pretendía viajar desde Milán a Oriente Medio vestida de novia para promover la paz y terminó siendo violada y estrangulada en Turquía


----------



## Vosk (23 Ago 2018)




----------



## etsai (23 Ago 2018)

*IRANTZU VARELA Y JOSEBE ITURRIOZ*, las dos progres, abertzales y ultrafeminazis que apunto estuvieron de recibir su dosis de multiculturalidad en Barcelona

Se encerraron durante horas en una tienda en lugar de salir, katana en mano, a defender a sus 'hermanas'. Se cagaron vivas.

En este caso el karma les pasó de cerca y a 100km/h.

Berriola - Dos vascas tuitean sobre el atentado de Barcelona, encerradas en una tienda






"Ha faltado esto"







---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 13:48 ----------

*LA MANADA*







Acusados en falso o no, pasaron dos años en la cárcel y toda la sociedad española se les echó encima. 

Aún hoy, están marcados y jamás podrán hacer vida normal allá donde vayan. Son muertos civiles.

Lo que pocos saben es que pertenecían a 'Los Biris', un grupo de *ultraizquierda* vinculado al Sevilla F.C.

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 13:52 ----------

*QUIM TORRA*

Presidente de la Generalitat Catalana y autor de la siguiente frase...







Nos presenta a su familia...


----------



## diogenes de sinope (23 Ago 2018)

Madre feminista sueca colabora con un centro de acogida, acoge a un refugee en su casa, con derecho a roce por lo que parece.

El refugee viola a su hija de 12 años, ella rehusa denunciarlo.



Sweden: Feminist Mother Refuses to Report Muslim Refugee After He sexually abused her 12-year-old daughter - Save My Sweden


Debería ser obligatorio leerles a los niños las fábulas de Samaniego. Esta es muy adecuada para estos casos.

*A una Culebra que, de frío yerta, 
En el suelo yacía medio muerta
Un labrador cogió; mas fue tan bueno, 
Que incautamente la abrigó en su seno. 
Apenas revivió, cuando la ingrata
A su gran bienhechor traidora mata.*


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (23 Ago 2018)

estos son cachorros manipulables, los masones que mueven los hilos no estan en primera linea sino bien protegidos para sobrevivir al mad max que estan provocando.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Ago 2018)

Pues sí que es jodido el karma.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 Ago 2018)




----------



## Baltasar G thang (23 Ago 2018)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Siento un gozo indescriptible cada vez que veo a uno de estos progres ser enriquecido, INDESCRIPTIBLE.



en el futuro si se inventan las maquinas del tiempo la empresa que haga tours a momentos de enriquecimiento de progres de mierda va a forrarse a base de bien


----------



## LuisZarzal (23 Ago 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


>



El mortal autostop de Sophia, la activista alemana asesinada por un camionero detenido en Jaén



> Hacía una semana que no se sabía nada de la joven alemana Sophia Lösche, de 28 años de edad. Ella, una activista proinmigración y cooperante en Lesbos, desapareció sin dejar rastro el jueves 14 de junio desde que subió a un camión con semiremolque y señales marroquíes en Schkeuditz, al este de su país, cerca de las autopistas A-6 y A-9. Quería llegar a su ciudad natal, Amberg. Pero apareció, ya muerta, este jueves, sobre las 15.20 horas, cerca de una gasolinera en el término municipal de Asparrena, en Álava.
> 
> El conductor del camión, ya detenido, es el supuesto asesino. La Guardia Civil le dio el alto este martes en una vía a la altura de Bailén (Jaén). Todo apunta, como señala El Correo, a que se dirigía al estrecho de Gibraltar, con intención de coger un ferry y desembarcar en Marruecos, donde buscaría ponerse a salvo de la Justicia europea. Ya se encuentra a disposición del Juzgado Central de Instrucción número 6 de la Audiencia Nacional.
> 
> ...



Leyendo el título parece que el asesino es de Jaén


----------



## Señormerigueder (23 Ago 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/politica/2016/04/11/el-politico-progre-que-ha-sido-sodomizado-por-un-refugiado-somali-llora-por-su-violador.shtml
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*






Ya tenía acostumbrado el ojete y le quitaron el juguete.


----------



## Manteka (23 Ago 2018)

El rapero progre que se puso a defender a los senegaleses y terminó escaldao:

Vídeo: Un rapero 'progre' se presenta en Lavapiés para defender a los inmigrantes senegaleses y los propios senegaleses intentan pegarle

---------- Post added 23-ago-2018 at 18:43 ----------

Esta también es de las buenas:

Sánchez Gordillo denuncia el robo de su iPhone en su marcha gaditana - EcoDiario.es


----------



## brais (23 Ago 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Mr.Bin (23 Ago 2018)

Un colega mío muy progre y muy coquero.

Cada vez que le entraba con el tema de la inmi, se encendía y me pedía que dejasemos el tema.

Una noche, le picaba la nariz más de la cuenta y se fue en busca de polvos mágicos por la Rambla. 

Conoció a un simpático negro, le llevó a un callejón oscuro, le sacó un machetazo y salío sin cartera y sin zapas.

Que se joda.


----------



## Iron John (23 Ago 2018)

> Elin Krantz fue una mujer sueca de Falköping que fue asesinada en Länsmansgården, distrito de Gothenburg, Suecia, en septiembre de 2010, con 27 años de edad.​ Su cuerpo fue enterrado en el cementerio Sankt Olof kyrkogård en su ciudad natal de Falköping.​ En octubre de aquel año, alrededor de 1000 personas se reunieron en el distrito - donde su cuerpo fue encontrado - para conmemorarla y protestar contra la violencia.​ *Fue conocida principalmente por su aparición en el videoclip "Grotesco - Blanda Upp" (en español: Mézclalo) creado por la televisión pública sueca SVT para promover el multiculturalismo en Suecia*.
> Circunstancias
> Después de una noche de fiesta en Gothenburg el 26 de septiembre de 2010, se quedó dormida en el tranvía. Las cámaras de seguridad mostraron que *fue seguida por un joven africano de 23 años de edad, Ephrem Yohannes, quién intentó violarla y finalmente mató a golpes*. Su cuerpo fue encontrado mutilado al día siguiente entre las rocas en el distrito Länsmansgården. El 28 de septiembre, un hombre con ropa y aspecto similares al asesino que fue grabado por las cámaras de seguridad, fue arrestado por policías vestidos de paisano en la estación central de Gothenburg. El ADN de la victima fue encontrado en su ropa y el ADN de Yohannes fue encontrado en el cuerpo de la joven.5​
> 
> Muerte de Elin Krantz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## treblinca (24 Ago 2018)

Los progreso no espabilan porque es cuestión de testosterona. Les da igual.


----------



## D4sser (24 Ago 2018)

Fantástico hilo







Añado el reciente caso del matrimonio de progres subnormales biciclistas (perdón por la redundancia : asesinados por miembros del Estado Islámico, según ellos el mal era producto de los periódicos ( :XX: :XX: )


----------



## scytal_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

la progre que fue a Haiti para demostrar que los haitianos no eran violadores.... y fue violada. Obviamente le culpó al heteropatriarcado blanco



> Liberal activist Amanda Kijera traveled to Haiti on a mission to prove that the portrayal of black men as “savages” was not accurate. Kijera was brutally raped. Of course, she blamed the white man for the violence.



Liberal Activist Is Brutally Raped in Haiti by a Black Man - Blames White Men







---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 01:31 ----------

Un señora sueca sale con dos refugiados para demostrar que son "buena gente" y acaba sodomizada



> Tiene insomnio crónico desde el suceso y precisa asistencia psicológica, aunque sigue empecinada en defender a los refugiados que inundan las calles de Suecia a la espera de asilo. Por ello mantiene abierta su página de Facebook donde carga duramente contra los "xenófobos" que están a favor de las deportaciones de inmigrantes ilegales basándose en el aumento de violaciones en el país por parte de estas personas.



http://www.periodistadigital.com/po...-que-son-buena-gente-y-acaba-sodomizada.shtml


----------



## Guillotin (24 Ago 2018)

brais dijo:


> Spoiler



Si esto es verdad, esa mujer nunca va a tener muchos amigos porque esta loca perdida.:bla::bla::bla:
Ella esta loca, pero ¿y él? ¿exactamente que quiere?


----------



## patato (24 Ago 2018)

*1 Mi avatar *

*2 *

Los SENEGALESES de LAVAPIÉS echan a patadas a RAPERO PROGRE - YouTube


----------



## scytal_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

familia sueca mete a refugiado en su caso y éste viola a la hija de 10 años

Swedish family accommodates refugees, 10-year-old daughter gets sexually molested

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 01:40 ----------

español anti-rasista al que un negro tiró a las vías del metro en suecia



> *Lucas Jurando, a recently married Spanish student living in Sweden was pushed onto the tracks in a Stockholm subway station, and was crushed by a train.
> 
> The suspect, a Black homeless beggar,* is believed to have randomly pushed him, and is charged with attempted murder.
> 
> ...



https://************.name/lol-spani...-pushed-in-front-of-a-train-by-asylum-seeker/


----------



## das kind (24 Ago 2018)

Guillotin dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, esa mujer nunca va a tener muchos amigos porque esta loca perdida.:bla::bla::bla:
> Ella esta loca, pero ¿y él? ¿exactamente que quiere?




Alguien que lo domine, que le diga lo que tiene que hacer. Es un mierdas sin personalidad ni capacidad para decidir nada por sí mismo.

Como tantos y tantos en esta sociedad infantilizada y asquerosa.


----------



## scytal_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

activista italiana violada en campo de refugiados en Italia y sus compañeros la presionaron para que no denunciase

Woman 'gang-raped in refugee camp ordered to stay SILENT by no-borders activists'

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 01:48 ----------

trabajadora de centro de refugiados asesianda en Suecia

Suecia, de luto por el asesinato de una trabajadora en un centro de refugiados

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 02:20 ----------

joder hay 2 casos suecos que recuerdo, pero no he encontrado absolutamente nada ni en google ni en searx.me

1) una sueca que quiso demostrar lo buena gente que eran los mendigos gitanos-rumanos y los invitó a cenar en su casa. La violaron, y puede que también la matasen aunque no lo recuerdo bien

2) un gay sueco que invitó a un par de adolescentes marroquís a vivir en su casa y lo mataron.


----------



## Manteka (24 Ago 2018)

La del concejal podemita que invitó a desayunar al rumano que le robó en el metro:

Intentan robar el móvil a un concejal en el metro y acaba desayunando con el ladrón | Blog Diario de España | EL PAÍS

Este hilo es tan bueno que no necesita chincheta. Creo que siempre se mantendrá en primera página


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Ago 2018)

Decoherente dijo:


> Eso o racismo extremo. Me explico.
> 
> Este cuck no ve como humanos completos o humanos adultos a los inmis de razas oscuras, por eso disculpa su actitud. Como el que disculpa a un niño pequeño que "no sabe lo que hace, es un niño".



Exacto. Es un racismo y supremacismo subliminado con una capa de buenismo progre. Suena ridiculo, pero es que es eso giliprogresismo, una enfermedad mental.

Hay que decir que el cerebro de los subseres es mas sano, primitivo y directo.


----------



## etsai (24 Ago 2018)

*LAS IDIOTAS DEL 'YES WE HELP'*

Poco faltó para que les pusieran el culo como un bostezo. Poco les pasó para lo que podía haber pasado






_"Cargamento de carne fresca jijiji"_

Premio honorífico para las dos gilipollas que fueron a un poblado que estaba a 3 horas por camino de cabras a hacerse un tatuaje. A lo mejor se han traído un fuerte cáncer de sidrac.

Tana Rivera y sus amigas, estafadas por la ONG Yes We Help en Ghana


----------



## chemarin (24 Ago 2018)

Pongáis los casos que pongáis, siempre serán pocos para los que debieran.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Ago 2018)

etsai dijo:


> *LAS IDIOTAS DEL 'YES WE HELP'*
> 
> Poco faltó para que les pusieran el culo como un bostezo. Poco les pasó para lo que podía haber pasado
> 
> ...



Francisco Rivera ha demostrado ser un gilipollas integral y un padre irresponsable, (aparte de un ignorante y un inculto) por permitir que su hija viaje a Africa en esas condiciones.


----------



## etsai (24 Ago 2018)

*MIKEL IZAL*, el cantante progre y feministo cuya carrera se fue por el retrete por este comentario:







Meses antes...







:XX: :XX:


----------



## Tons of Latunes (24 Ago 2018)

Lo acojonante de todo esto es que muchos siguen apoyando a los infraseres que les han atacado, yo creo que ya es para no hacer el ridiculo en redes sociales porque se encargaron de darle bombo y platillo repitiendo sin parar mantras progres como loros. 
Es como el politico que abraza a gente solo cuando esta en campaña :XX: postureo porque no les queda otra


----------



## Futuroscuro (24 Ago 2018)

Con este hilo vuelve la sensación de justicia cósmica.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (24 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Con este hilo vuelve la sensación de justicia cósmica.



Yo lo llamo Ley Natural. Pero lo de justicia cosmica tambien me vale :


----------



## Punitivum (24 Ago 2018)

Hilo altamente recomendable.
Así a botepronto, recuerdo el caso de un abogado del norte de España,creo recordar San Sebastián, que durante muchos años fue el sicario de las leyes misándricas contra los hombres,enjuiciado y jodiendo la vida a muchos, y forrándose por ello. Todo acabó cuando una petarda le puso una denuncia, una denuncia falsa, porque claro, todos eran culpables menos él, faltaría más


----------



## etsai (24 Ago 2018)

Punitivum dijo:


> Hilo altamente recomendable.
> Así a botepronto, recuerdo el caso de un abogado del norte de España,creo recordar San Sebastián, que durante muchos años fue el sicario de las leyes misándricas contra los hombres,enjuiciado y jodiendo la vida a muchos, y forrándose por ello. Todo acabó cuando una petarda le puso una denuncia, una denuncia falsa, porque claro, todos eran culpables menos él, faltaría más



*El abogado adalid de la violencia de género, a juicio por romper la orden de protección*

La Audiencia de Guipúzcoa confirma el procesamiento abierto por el Juzgado de Violencia sobre la Mujer contra Alonso Belza, que en la causa principal se enfrenta a 10 años por maltrato a su expareja.







Violencia de género: El abogado adalid de la violencia de género, a juicio por romper la orden de protección

:XX: :XX: :XX:

El día que caiga este descorcharé una botella de cava:






(Miguel Lorente)


----------



## Futuroscuro (24 Ago 2018)

*Asia Argento líder de #metoo acusada de abuso sexual
Jimmy Bennet rompe su silencio:”Mi trauma resurgió cuando ella salió como víctima”*




[url=https://imgbb.com/]







[/url]

Jimmy Bennett, actor estadounidense que acusa a Asia Argento de abuso sexual, ha publicado un comunicado en Instagram en el que asegura que no acusó de abuso a la actriz porque se sentía “avergonzado y asustado”. El actor tenía 17 años en el momento del supuesto abuso. La edad legal de consentimiento en California es de 18.


----------



## LuisZarzal (24 Ago 2018)

El día que caiga este descorcharé una botella de cava:






(Miguel Lorente)[/QUOTE]

El día que a este tío lo enchironen por violencia de género me emborracho. 

Lo juro.


----------



## San Marco_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

Amigo progre prorefuyi y prominoriasque se va a hacer su proyecto de vida a un adosado de lujo en una urbanización con piscina. Hipotecòn gordo.

Se mudan justo a la casa de al lado una familia de gitanos narcos que organizan buenas veladas flamencas hasta altas horas de la noche, dejan todo lleno de basura y la lian en la piscina.

Muajajahaaj


----------



## fayser (24 Ago 2018)

treblinca dijo:


> Los progreso no espabilan porque es cuestión de testosterona. Les da igual.



Hay indicios sólidos de que la homosexualidad masculina parece estar relacionada con un déficit de testosterona durante el embarazo. Explicaría por qué un gay "nace" y no "se hace", aunque no haya ninguna correlación genética de homosexualidad con sus antepasados.

Me pregunto si ser progre también es el resultado de algún déficit de testosterona. Es que ese comportamiento tan ridículo y buenista no es algo racional, y además les da igual que les maten a palos, tiene que ser algún trastorno de origen físico. Además está bastante correlacionado lo de ser progre con ser homosexual.


----------



## brais (24 Ago 2018)

Underdog dijo:


> Me cago en la hostia, si eso es real y supongo que es posible merecen empalamiento ambos.





Guillotin dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, esa mujer nunca va a tener muchos amigos porque esta loca perdida.





Pues no es ningún fake. Todo vino a partir de su enfrentamiento con la autora de este libro:

_HOMBRES POR LA IGUALDAD (2017) 
NURIA CORONADO

Hombres por la igualdad es la declaración directa y comprometida de 16 aliados del feminismo, que con sus testimonios y sus palabras en formato de entrevista ponen de manifiesto que la lucha contra el machismo no corresponde solo a las mujeres que lo padecen en primera persona, sino que es una tarea en la que los hombres han de participar de forma activa. Fran Orantes, Juan Verde, Roy Galán, Octavio Salazar, El Chojin, Rafa Sánchez, Isaías Lafuente, Euprepio Padula, Baltasar Garzón, José Nieto, Álvaro Merino, Juan Merodio, León Fernando Del Canto, David Martínez, Miguel Ángel Rodríguez y Gregorio Sánchez reivindican lo urgente de dejar atrás al hombre de las cavernas, y apostar por otras masculinidades que respeten y empoderen a la mujer. Todos y cada uno de ellos exponen la necesidad de nuevos tipos de masculinidad que den carpetazo al patriarcado y al terrible sufrimiento infligido a la mujer._​

Por lo visto, uno de esos omvres se puso en contacto con ella con ánimo de lidiar en el conflicto y la perturbada no solo lo puso fino, sino que además escribió un artículo en su propio blog contando la hazaña.


Este post no es una invitación al debate. De hecho no voy a abrir lo comentarios. En este post sólo quiero explicar, con un ejemplo muy gráfico, por qué pienso que los movimientos de hombres por la igualdad -aliados feministas- NO deben existir.

Por qué los hombres por la igualdad no me gustan – Alicia Murillo Ruiz​

Y por supuesto, amenazó con revelar el nombre del pringado en caso de que volviesen a dirigirle la palabra. :XX:


> "Por ahora mantendré tu identidad en el anonimato, si sigues molestándome haré saber quien eres."


----------



## scytal_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

Sudafricano progre metió 140 refugiados africanos en su granja, y al final tuvo que huir de su propia casa con sus 8 hijos para que no los matasen.

Estuvo meses sin poder volver a sus tierras y ahora el gobierno se las expropiará. Si en vez de chuparle la polla a los negros se hubiese dedicado a defender a los suyos, tal vez no hubiese llevado a su familia a la indigencia.










> "*I regret having extended a humanly hand to help these people, not knowing that was endangering the lives of my family.*
> 
> "*These people, despite having been offered a place to stay while they were supposed to be sorting out their refugee status, have caused only drama on my farm*," Wartnaby said.
> 
> In July last year, Wartnaby took in about 140 foreigners on his 20-hectare farm.



Farmer, family flee refugee farm | Daily News


----------



## Futuroscuro (24 Ago 2018)

scytal dijo:


> Sudafricano progre metió 140 refugiados africanos en su granja, y al final tuvo que huir de su propia casa con sus 8 hijos para que no los matasen.
> 
> Estuvo meses sin poder volver a sus tierras y ahora el gobierno se las expropiará. Si en vez de chuparle la polla a los negros se hubiese dedicado a defender a los suyos, tal vez no hubiese llevado a su familia a la indigencia.
> 
> ...




Meter 140 negrazos en tu casa en la que está tu mujer y tus 8 hijos es ser lo más inconsciente, anormal y antihombre que se puede ser. 

La casa de un hombre es su fortaleza, ahí no entra nadie sin su permiso, y la tiene que defender con uñas y dientes, por eso lo de este tipejo no tiene nombre.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ago 2018)

"JIJI, los negros sí que saben follar porque son muy machos, no como los blancos que son unos maricas que no saben hacerme mujer"







La modelo italiana desfigurada con ácido por su ex novio decidió mostrar su rostro - Infobae

---------- Post added 24-ago-2018 at 19:32 ----------

Como agua de mayo estoy esperando la noticia de la decapitación de estos dos, o de que se los comieron a la brasa para alimentar al poblado:







Con el cine a cuesta y en bicicleta por todo el África | guarena.hoy.es


----------



## Punitivum (24 Ago 2018)

También tenemos el caso de Zaida Catalán, una política sueca de origen chileno, progresista, ecologista,a sueldo de la masonería internacional... Fue ir a África y la mataron.


----------



## D4sser (24 Ago 2018)

Lo de la modelo italiana tiene traca; la vi en unas declaraciones y venía a decir que le perdonaba, no lo dijo, pero era la forma que tenía de contar las cosas, tal que "es que ese sentimiento posesivo no es amor", ¿después de que te destroza la cara, te jode la vida para siempre, y no quieres que muera con todo el dolor del mundo? ¿solo se te ocurre decir que "eso no era amor"? :vomito:

Putas enfermas mentales genocidas.


----------



## etsai (24 Ago 2018)

El caso de los dos votantes de Podemos que pusieron a una bruja a cuidar de su pececito, lo mató, lo echó a un pozo y aun tuvo el descaro de mostrarse públicamente afectadisima.

¡¡Pero no os preocupéis y no la odieis!!

...que la bruja mala ya no está y el pececito ha subido al sielo a bailar con los girasoles.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Ago 2018)

Traigo 25 casos de KARMA en lo que va de año. A la vista de lo que pasa en la calle con las mujeres mojando bragas por los marrones, preveo miles de caso de karma en breve:



Duffmannn dijo:


> En lo que llevamos de 2018 fueron asesinadas en España por 'violencia de género' 25 mujeres:
> -4 a manos de varones de etnia gitana.
> -4 a manos de cubanos.
> -4 a manos de rumanos.
> ...


----------



## San Marco_borrado (24 Ago 2018)

El politico feminista al que le metieron los pelos del culo para dentro en la calle.

http://www.periodistadigital.com/po...-en-una-calle-sueca-a-punta-de-cuchillo.shtml


----------



## Cesare$pada (24 Ago 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> El politico feminista al que le metieron los pelos del culo para dentro en la calle.
> 
> http://www.periodistadigital.com/po...-en-una-calle-sueca-a-punta-de-cuchillo.shtml



¿En Suecia también se graban eswastikas en la piel para luego denunciar a los nazi?

ienso:


----------



## diogenes de sinope (25 Ago 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> El politico feminista al que le metieron los pelos del culo para dentro en la calle.
> 
> http://www.periodistadigital.com/po...-en-una-calle-sueca-a-punta-de-cuchillo.shtml




Del link: "Liljeglod afirmó que estuvo tentado de ocultar el incidente para que nunca nadie supiera lo que pasó, pero el hecho de que tuviera una motivación política le obligaba a denunciar públicamente lo ocurrido."

Jodido tarado.


----------



## Futuroscuro (25 Ago 2018)

*Ana Julia Quezada se derrumba y confiesa que asesinó al pequeño Gabriel tras discutir con él*









*La madre de Gabriel pide "que no se extienda la rabia" tras la detención de la presunta autora de la muerte*


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (25 Ago 2018)

¿Hay algún caso de progre públicamente arrepentido?


----------



## killerdoll (25 Ago 2018)

McLovin dijo:


> http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/politica/2016/04/11/el-politico-progre-que-ha-sido-sodomizado-por-un-refugiado-somali-llora-por-su-violador.shtml
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*



Ronalpinyos és un violador!!! :8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (25 Ago 2018)

Educadora social pone piso a marroquí y este la viola y le corta un dedo.

Un marroquí viola y corta un dedo a la educadora que le puso un piso social

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 22:43 ----------

Cooperante violada en Sudan del Sur



Sud Sudan: cooperanti straniere brutalmente violentate da militari sud-sudanesi

Otra cooperante asesinasa en Siria oor el Isis

Isis, Kayla Mueller violentata ripetutamente dal Califfo - Corriere.it


----------



## Lego (25 Ago 2018)

brais dijo:


> etc etc...



:::: pero es posible que haya alguien con semejantes tragaderas?????? Es horrible!! Primero me dio pena, luego me hizo gracia, luego otra vez pena y al final ataque de asco. Los dos.

Es alucinante lo que han hecho en la escuela y en la tele con esta gente. Qué pesadilla.

Esa conversación debería tener chincheta en el foro. Para siempre.


----------



## niso (26 Ago 2018)

brais dijo:


> Spoiler



Esta tia es una maltratadora psicologica de libro. Y el tio un puto arrastrado ( alomejor es enuco).
Se sabe quien es la loca esta?

Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## San Marco_borrado (26 Ago 2018)

niso dijo:


> Esta tia es una maltratadora psicologica de libro. Y el tio un puto arrastrado ( alomejor es enuco).
> Se sabe quien es la loca esta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5 mediante Tapatalk



Alicia Murillo, una señora que se dedica profesionalmente al feminismo.


----------



## Cormac (26 Ago 2018)

Eliècer Otaiza chavista convencido, estaba orgulloso de que su país se hubiera convertido en un estercolero. Un día se equivocó de vía y encontró su merecido karma.
Se fue con su amado líder Hugo Chávez.


Banda


----------



## etsai (27 Ago 2018)

*El Papa Francisco a puntito de recibir su dosis. 
Aquí no se libra nadie, hay para todos.*







_Jerarcas rigoristas liderados por el cardenal Burke y por el ex nuncio en Washington Carlo María Viganò tiran a dar al Papa. Pretenden matar moralmente a Francisco y hasta *se atreven a lanzarle el órdago de la petición de su renuncia por motivos disciplinares*. Algo inédito, hasta ahora, en la historia de la Iglesia._

Fuego amigo contra el papa Francisco | Internacional


----------



## Museros (27 Ago 2018)

Y que me decis de un tal Francesco Arcuri, italiano y habitual colaborador (en su dia) en las actividades del Centro de la Mujer de Maracena (Granada) y que se autodefinia como "feminista"?..

Si alguno aun no ha caido en la cuenta de quien es, dare una pista: la madre de sus dos hijos se llama Juana Rivas.


----------



## superloki (27 Ago 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> Alicia Murillo, una señora que se dedica profesionalmente al feminismo.



Una tía que se presenta en una revista feminista así no puede ser bueno:

"_*Alicia Murillo. Soy la pesadilla de los novios heteroaburridos de mis amigas. Desayuno escroto ibérico a la brasa*_"


----------



## laresial (27 Ago 2018)

Feministas recibiendo su dosis de multiculturalismo.
Patean a activistas de Femen en topless que irrumpieron en una conferencia musulmana en Francia - YouTube


----------



## Covaleda (27 Ago 2018)

Pillo sitio en hilo de risas de las buenas.


----------



## etsai (27 Ago 2018)

Otro feministo al que le van a romper el culo bien roto en el calabozo. 
Ojalá sea inocente.

*Periodista peruano y académico feminista extorsionó a una alumna para que tuviera sexo con él.*







_La adolescente de 19 años realizó la denuncia por la extorsión, de esta manera, Alegría fue detenido por el delito de tocamientos indebidos e intento de violación. Tras la salida a la luz de este caso se sucedieron una oleada de denuncias al académico feminista de ex alumnas por situaciones muy similares._


----------



## Sogeking (27 Ago 2018)

Americana que acogio y oculto a ilegal en un pais que ni siquiera era el suyo, violada y asesinada. Una progre menos.
http://www.periodistadigital.com/america/sociedad/2016/02/10/la-liberal-que-ha-sido-violada-y-asesinada-por-el-perverso-refugiado-al-que-acogio-en-su-casa.shtml


----------



## carpetano (27 Ago 2018)

VIDEO
*UN ARRIESGADO 'EXPERIMENTO SOCIAL' QUE CASI ACABA COMO EL ROSARIO DE LA AURORA*
La bella feminista italiana que se pasea desnuda entre inmigrantes para probar que "son buena gente"

http://www.periodistadigital.com/co...migrantes-para-demostrar-que-son-buenos.shtml

YouTube: Joven camina desnuda por las calles de Italia e inmigrantes hicieron lo peor que puedes imaginar [VIDEOS y FOTOS] | Foto 1 de 6 | Viral | Trome


----------



## ELVR (27 Ago 2018)

Ya había salido antes pero es que el culebrón sigue: Asia Argento del MeToo despedida del concurso Factor-X

Asia Argento, despedida de 'Factor X Italia' tras las acusaciones de abuso sexual contra Jimmy Bennet


----------



## Futuroscuro (27 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> Ya había salido antes pero es que el culebrón sigue: Asia Argento del MeToo despedida del concurso Factor-X
> 
> Asia Argento, despedida de 'Factor X Italia' tras las acusaciones de abuso sexual contra Jimmy Bennet



Esto me descoloca porque si todo el tema NOM estuviera tan orquestado, planificado y ejecutado por un grupo concreto, este tipo de cosas no pasarían, últimamente son muchos los cazadores cazados.


----------



## machote hispano (27 Ago 2018)

Este hilo me lo guardo en favoritos (1 o 2 tengo) para zasquear a los perroflautas descerebrados.

¡Menuda masacre de cerebros progres fundidos, muhahahaha!


----------



## brais (28 Ago 2018)

Mujera se traga las consignas feministas y recibe una dosis de realidad tras crear su propia empresa. :









Spoiler



Que fué del proyecto de Samantha Brick.

“Brick intentó lograr su sueño, una compañía totalmente femenina, con mujeres que trabajen feliz y armoniosamente en un área desprovista de hombres. Pero lo que sucedió fue que su negocio nuevo fue arruinado por peleas internas y celos destructivos. Su visión idealista fue destruida rápidamente por la realidad de lo que ella llama 'quejas, hormonas al tope, emociones sin control, búsqueda de atención y rivalidades por la moda' con tanta fiereza que destruyó su compañía”

Catfights over handbags and tears in the toilets. With her women-only TV company this producer thought she'd kissed goodbye to conflict... | Daily Mail Online








niso dijo:


> Esta tia es una maltratadora psicologica de libro. Y el tio un puto arrastrado (alomejor es enuco).
> Se sabe quien es la loca esta?



La perturbada es Alicia Murillo. Vive de esto y sus primeros pasos daban verguenza ajena; le gustaba pasearse por delante de ancianos para montarles un pollo si cazaba a alguno mirándola. ::

[youtube]0WdDuRujAvA[/youtube]


Y aquí un tweet amenazando a todo cristo -incluido a un Estado que las mima y riega con miles y miles de euros que saca de nuestros impuestos- después de que otra pirada abandonase una huelga de hambre en Sol en su lucha contra el heteropatriarcado.

MUJERES EN HUELGA DE HAMBRE EN SOL: Diez mujeres y un hombre se unen a la huelga de hambre contra la violencia machista en Madrid


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (28 Ago 2018)

Una profesora de Universidad muere cosida a cuchilladas a manos de su pareja en Rivas


La vida y el karma ¿no es algo maravilloso?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 03:20 ----------














El acusado del asesinato de Sonia Mitre: "¡A esta hija de puta la voy a matar!" - La Nueva España

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 03:24 ----------

Quien con negros se acuesta, acuchillada encuentra la policía:







El asesino de la joven de Lugo se ensañó propinándole medio centenar de puñaladas - La Opinión A Coruña


----------



## TedKord (28 Ago 2018)

Una de las cimas del cuckismo en España fue esta:


----------



## Conde Duckula (28 Ago 2018)

Este caso lo conocí en primera persona.
Cuando iba al instituto, resulta que un colega iba a buscar a su madre al autobús, porque al padre no le hacía gracia que la mujer volviera sola a esas horas.
Un día le vemos aparecer por clase como un Eccehomo. Nos contó que mientras esperaba en la parada del autobús pasaron unos nazis con un coche pararon le dieron una paliza y siguieron su camino cachondeandose.
Lo primero que llama la atención es que en mi puta vida he visto un nazi por la calle en plan matón o algo, una cuadrilla ya... Otra cosa son los anarquistas, ocupas, etc...
Al poco uno de clase, que era vecino, se lo comenta a la madre, así como de pasada. Si, Joe pobrecillo, unos nazis y tal. Y la madre saltó ¿Unos nazis? Si eran unos moromierdas (palabras de la señora) si no llega el autobús ahí que me lo dejan muerto. Parece que se largaron al acercarse el autobús.
En aquel entonces a todo el mundo chocó mucho la actitud del chabal. Quedándose la etiqueta de gilipollas claro. Pero hoy en día parece que lo que era es un visionario.


----------



## bourbon (28 Ago 2018)

Deseo leer el volumen 123.456
Y en casa comentario un caso diferente


Go


----------



## Manteka (28 Ago 2018)

Esta no se si clasificarla como Karma progre, o como cuck. El karma implica una enseñanza que restablece el equilibrio del huniberzo, pero en esta, la víctima no aprende nada:

La increíble historia del


----------



## Futuroscuro (28 Ago 2018)

TedKord dijo:


> Una de las cimas del cuckismo en España fue esta:



Esto es lo más esperpéntico y vergonzoso para los españoles que nos ha pasado en siglos, incluso para los europeos. A ese individuo se le debería caer la cara de vergüenza hacer eso después de lo que le hicieron a su hijo. 

Qué asco y qué vergüenza.


----------



## River in the street (28 Ago 2018)

Este Jilo es Five Stars

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## audienorris1899 (28 Ago 2018)

*La ultraderecha toma las calles de Chemnitz*

La ultraderecha toma las calles de Chemnitz

Aunque el asesinato de Daniel H., de 35 años, sirvió de pretexto a la ultraderecha para tomar las calles y protestar contra los inmigrantes, el caso dista de estar claro. Según la versión policial, el altercado se produjo durante la madrugada del domingo en la periferia de la ciudad e involucró a “personas de distintas nacionalidades”. Dos jóvenes, *un sirio de 23 años y un iraquí de 23*, fueron detenidos por la policía y acusados por la Fiscalía de haber apuñalado al hombre en repetidas ocasiones “sin una razón”. Según apunta el ‘Süddeutsche Zeitung’, la víctima no tenía relación con el entorno ultra, ya que en su página de Facebook era seguidor de *políticos de izquierda y de grupos antifascistas.*


----------



## parapedoelmio (28 Ago 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> Lo de la modelo italiana tiene traca; la vi en unas declaraciones y venía a decir que le perdonaba, no lo dijo, pero era la forma que tenía de contar las cosas, tal que "es que ese sentimiento posesivo no es amor", ¿después de que te destroza la cara, te jode la vida para siempre, y no quieres que muera con todo el dolor del mundo? ¿solo se te ocurre decir que "eso no era amor"? :vomito:
> 
> Putas enfermas mentales genocidas.



Poruqe le sige acinedo el chocho pesicola un MACHO biolento y agresibo.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 12:35 ----------

Una profesora de Universidad muere cosida a cuchilladas a manos de su pareja en Rivas

Otra adita al rabo esótico muerta por le malote alfa biolento.


----------



## kopke (28 Ago 2018)

TedKord dijo:


> Una de las cimas del cuckismo en España fue esta:



El moro se le ve muy integrado.


----------



## brais (28 Ago 2018)

Museros dijo:


> Y que me decis de un tal Francesco Arcuri, italiano y habitual colaborador (en su dia) en las actividades del Centro de la Mujer de Maracena (Granada) y que se autodefinia como "feminista"?..
> 
> Si alguno aun no ha caido en la cuenta de quien es, dare una pista: la madre de sus dos hijos se llama Juana Rivas.



Y aquí otro caso similar. Un argentino afincado en España se casa con una rusa, el matrimonio no funciona y en 2013 él pide el divorcio y ella se lo toma a mal. En España y con hijos de por medio. Ya sabemos de qué va eso. Logra una custodia compartida que naturalmente ella se pasa por el papo, y con denuncias falsas incluidas. Pero en este hilo lo que nos interesa es este tweet:







Pues resulta que después de probar las mieles de la viogen, parece que el tío no ha escarmentado y ahí lo tenemos, asistiendo a mitines de un partido hembrista tan radicalizado como Podemos, e incluso haciéndose selfies con un personaje tan siniestro como el garzón, un iluminado para el que todos los males que existen sobre la faz de la tierra son culpa del heteropatriarcado. ¿Y estas son las políticas que quieres para nuestro país? pues cuidado con el karma que es muy cabrón, y luego vienen los lloros:

_"Tras 9 meses de incumplimientos del régimen de visitas y resoluciones judiciales, mi ex-mujer salió tranquilamente desde el Aeroport del Prat sin que nadie la detuviera"_

_"Su madre se la llevó ilegalmente de España sin que nadie hiciera nada para evitarlo, pese a que yo advertí 4 veces al Juzgado de Blanes que iban a secuestrar a mi hija"_

_"Yo soy su padre y tengo la patria potestad y la custodia en exclusiva sobre ella, pero nadie me ayuda para que pueda ejecutarse la sentencia"_

Nuevos detalles del presunto secuestro de una niña española en Kirguistán​

Dejo algunos enlaces por si alguien no conoce la historia:

La dura historia de Carlos: “Mi vida se detuvo el día que secuestraron a mi hija”
Breve resumen cronológico (hasta enero 2016)


Al final la mujer se lleva a la cría a su país ante la pasividad y lentitud de la justicia española, que no le hace ni puto caso y para colmo la ley española ha rebajado esta clase de delitos de lo penal a lo civil si son cometidos por mujeres. Se busca la vida y va a buscar a la cría por su cuenta (tiene la patria potestad sobre la cría y una orden de arresto internacional contra la madre cursada por la interpol), pero los visados que le han dado en la embajada española no están en orden, fracasa en el intento, y la niña se queda con la madre. Karma aparte, espero que se solucione rápido el tema porque se está perdiendo la infancia de su hija.



> No obstante, las autoridades no atendieron a razones y tras comprobar que la niña hablaba ruso, detuvieron a Carlos. “Con todos los papeles legales, con todos los derechos sobre mi hija y una orden de detención sobre mi ex pendiente de ejecutar, pasé a ser automáticamente el malo de la película”, relata.
> 
> “Nos separaron en despachos diferentes y llamaron a la policía para que nos llevaran de vuelta a Bishkek. También llamaron a su madre, que se presentó en la misma sede del Ministerio del Interior que casualmente tiene en su poder la Orden de Detención Internacional que no ejecuta”.


----------



## Cormac (28 Ago 2018)

Muere líder de colectivo chavista a manos de la policia bolivariana.

+VIDEO |Muere líder de banda que ejecutó robo masivo en Maracaibo | 800Noticias

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:14 ----------

Chavista herido por un atracador. Según él estaba Capriles en una esquina diciendo "dale" 
Surrealista, es como si Pablo Casado dijera eso ahí en la calle. Parece la excusa de un niño diciendo que su perro se ha comido los deberes, pero es que la submormalidad de los chavistas no da para mas.

Chavista herido en atraco en Libertador se arrastra hasta Chacao para decir que murió en Miranda | El Chigüire Bipolar


----------



## Futuroscuro (29 Ago 2018)

Por lo visto el gilipollas este sigue insistiendo en su postura pogre un año después de que los moros mataran a su hijo. Aprovecha la celebración del aniversario por el atentado un año después para hacer política separatista. Vergüenza ajena disparada.

*Una víctima de Las Ramblas se encaró con el Rey por los presos: "¡Suéltelos!"*



https://poetandpoem.com/Paul-Laurence-Dunbar


----------



## J-Z (29 Ago 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Por lo visto el gilipollas este sigue insistiendo en su postura pogre un año después de que los moros mataran a su hijo. Aprovecha la celebración del aniversario por el atentado un año después para hacer política separatista. Vergüenza ajena disparada.
> 
> *Una víctima de Las Ramblas se encaró con el Rey por los presos: "¡Suéltelos!"*
> 
> ...



Este tío tiene que ser un actor no puede exisitr alguien tan subnormal, incluso siendo progre.

Que alguien acabe con su sufrimiento.


----------



## Limón (29 Ago 2018)

Arribaaa el hilo!!
Lo estoy gozando jajaja


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (29 Ago 2018)

Limón dijo:


> Arribaaa el hilo!!
> Lo estoy gozando jajaja



No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.

1- Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.

2- Muchos de esos sucesos pueden pasarte siendo progre o no. Puedes ser de VOX, antiinmigracionista y tal... que el día menos pensado un Mamadou puede apuñalarte para quitarte la cartera.

(Sólo quería dejar este paréntesis).


----------



## Manteka (29 Ago 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.
> 
> 1- Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.
> 
> ...



Es parecido pero no es lo mismo. Los progres tiene una visión distorsionada de la realidad y una noción del peligro que carece de toda lógica.

A cualquiera lo puede apuñalar un Mohammed, la diferencia es que si yo me encuentro uno, aumento la guardia y me preparo para cualquier cosa (salir corriendo, pelear o lo que sea) sobre todo si son más de uno. Si un Mohammed se acerca a un progremita en un callejón por la noche, y el moro le pregunta si es del Madrid o del Barsa, el progre no percibe peligro alguno y cuando se da cuenta ya está tirado en el suelo.


----------



## machote hispano (30 Ago 2018)

Manteka dijo:


> Es parecido pero no es lo mismo. Los progres tiene una visión distorsionada de la realidad y una noción del peligro que carece de toda lógica.
> 
> A cualquiera lo puede apuñalar un Mohammed, la diferencia es que si yo me encuentro uno, aumento la guardia y me preparo para cualquier cosa (salir corriendo, pelear o lo que sea) sobre todo si son más de uno. Si un Mohammed se acerca a un progremita en un callejón por la noche, y el moro le pregunta si es del Madrid o del Barsa, el progre no percibe peligro alguno y cuando se da cuenta ya está tirado en el suelo.




Tirado en el suelo y multiculturizado, como el tipo ese del principio del hilo, se la clavan y todavía está pidiendo perdón por no dejarse clavar más.

Me voy a disfrazar de mojamé para multiculturizar a unas cuantas porremitas (si se bañan antes y me firman el consentimiento); después de todo están a favor del amor libre, por lo que está totalmente justificado.

...pensándolo, mejor no, que seguro tienen hasta colonias de cangrejos y tal.


----------



## tothewebs (30 Ago 2018)

Sacado de aki 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1072428-concejala-del-psoe-denuncia-a-companero-de-partido-agresion-sexual.html


Una concejala del PSOE denuncia a un compañero de partido por una presunta agresión sexual


----------



## laresial (30 Ago 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.
> 
> 1- *Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres*. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.
> 
> ...



Es verdad.

Voluntad de Poder es capacidad de sufrir, y por ende, capacidad de hacer sufrir.
(Nietzsche)


----------



## Europeo Despierto (30 Ago 2018)

Pedazo de hilo! A chincheta ya!

Strawberry, cantante de Def Con Dos, condenado por enaltecimiento de terrorismo en las redes. El cantante Strawberry ha sido condenado en 2017 por enaltecimiento del terrorismo y humillación de las victimas por unos tuits donde en tono irónico hablaba sobre la vuelta de los GRAPO y ETA. Tras su condena, Strawberry, cercano a la izquierda/extrema izquierda, reflexionó y comentó sobre el bus de Hazte Oir: “No estoy de acuerdo con que la Policía inmovilice un autobús por un cartel”. 












Monica Oltra de Compromís apoyaba los escraches contra los politicos del PP para que recibieran su "jarabe democratico", ... hasta que un grupo de España 2000 le hicieron un escrache a ella en su casa. Entonces era "acoso" y grupos fascistas.

Oltra: “Quien confunde lo que me ha pasado con un escrache da cobertura al fascismo”







El 16 de Octubre de 2016, el cadáver de una chica adolescente fue hallado junto al rió Dreisam de Freiburg, Alemania. Tal y como muchos temían, el cadáver era de Maria Ladenburger, una estudiante de Medicina desaparecida cuando volvía a casa después de una fiesta universitaria. 







El asesino era un refugiado afgano de 17 años. [...] Maria trabajaba como voluntaria en una ONG de ayuda a los refugiados en su ciudad y era hija de un alto cargo de la UE.







El buenismo de los padres llega hasta tal punto, :: que en la esquela de su hija para el funeral pedían realizar una donación a un centro de refugiados, concretamente Studenteninitiative Weitblick Freiburg e.V.


----------



## Futuroscuro (30 Ago 2018)

Este viene calentito de hornada de última hora:

*La policía investiga una posible violación en un piso de acogida en Palencia*

_Según la denuncia publicada por el periódico, los hechos se produjeron en la mañana del pasado día 5 de agosto, *después de que la joven, que estaba alojada en el domicilio de una amiga, conociera al supuesto agresor por la noche. Al parecer, cuando la joven le acompañó al piso de acogida en el que reside, el supuesto agresor se volvió agresivo y presuntamente la habría violado y retenido durante unas horas contra su voluntad*._


----------



## audienorris1899 (30 Ago 2018)




----------



## Cormac (30 Ago 2018)

Venezuela: Fallece escolta de Celia Flores (alto cargo chavista) tiroteado en un atraco cuando le fueron a quitar la moto. El hombre de 30 años era funcionario del Servicio Bolivariano de Inteligencia.
Pues nada, otro que ha disfrutado las maravillas del chavismo y lo seguras que son sus calles.

La generosa tía Cilia | Internacional | EL PAÍS

Diario La Verdad - Fallece escolta de Cilia Flores tiroteado en atraco


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Ago 2018)

Reservo hueco para la visita especial del Señor Karma al Coletas I el Chepudo.


----------



## dinio amol (30 Ago 2018)

Andreu Nin o el día que Stalin puso fin a la solidaridad revolucionaria | Diario Público

No olvidemos que el Karma actúa entre ellos mismos, los invasores harán su trabajo, después cuando les entre el canguelo empezarán a matarse entre ellos.







*¿Y tú qué miras?*


----------



## Manteka (30 Ago 2018)

El refujeta que se casó con una etarra y apuñaló a la hija de ambos cuando la madre estaba en la carse

Apuñala a su hija de tres años mientras su madre, etarra, estaba en prisión - Libertad Digital


----------



## megadeth (31 Ago 2018)

Esta es buena:

Directora de cine feminazi superprogre recibiendo estopa hasta en el cielo del paladar por esos seres de luz protegidos por ellos mismos. Rasismo y tal, jojojojojo.

*Gitanas Feministas por la Diversidad arremete contra 'Carmen y Lola' sin verla*

Gitanas Feministas por la Diversidad arremete contra 'Carmen y Lola' sin verla | Diario Público

*
"Carmen y Lola": la película de amor lésbico entre gitanas denunciada por las propias gitanas*

"Carmen y Lola": la película de amor lésbico entre gitanas denunciada por las propias gitanas


Pero lo mejor de todo es el comunicado de la sucnor progremita describiendo sus desventuras con esos seres de luz de una minoría oprimida tan admirados y protegidos por los mismos porgres. No tiene desperdicio. esta ha recibido Karma en volquetes, ajajajajajaja.

Ahí va. Pa enmarcar:

Comunicado de la directora Arantxa Echevarría sobre su película, 'Carmen y Lola'


_Una película hecha desde el amor

“Carmen y Lola” habla del amor universal. Del amor cuando eres un adolescente que no sabes aún qué eres como individuo, de lo difícil que es sentirte diferente y no tener referentes válidos a tu alrededor. El amor de dos chicas gitanas. *También trata de la raza gitana. Desde el máximo de los respetos y del pudor. *Como paya, sabía desde un primer momento, que mi mirada hacia el universo gitano sería juzgada y no bien vista por *los propios gitanos que han sido pisoteados y vapuleados por la sociedad generalista desde hace siglos.* A esa misma que pertenezco. Y comprendo el prejuicio que se puede tener hacia mi mirada. Y lo acepto. *Una sociedad que hasta hace poco tenía en la RAE como sinónimo de gitano la palabra ‘trapacero no es una sociedad digna.* 

*Pero, antes de nada, antes de directora de cine, soy mujer. Una feminista desde la sororidad. Creo que somos hermanas, más allá de las razas o los credos. Creo que las mujeres debemos de luchar juntas en este camino de empoderamiento femenino. *

La madre de Lola en la película puede ser mi madre. Una mujer que no acabó los estudios y que sabe mucho de números, por manejar la economía familiar, pero poco de ortografía. Esa mujer soñaba con que yo tuviera estudios y no dependiera de un marido o de un hombre. La madre de Lola quiere lo mismo para sus hijos. Porque aquí no hay cabida para las razas, sino para una sociedad machista que he vivido en mis propias carnes y en mis recuerdos. El hecho de ser creadora me permite imaginar y contar historias. 

Esa historia que me llamó la atención y fue el germen de la película salió en un periódico: la noticia en 2009 de la primera pareja de chicas gitanas que se casaban. Pero todo en el mayor de los anonimatos, con su foto de espaldas para no ser reconocidas, y sin ningún familiar presente para celebrar ese amor. Entonces me imaginé lo que tuvieron que cruzar juntas, lo difícil que es sentirte diferente dentro de tu comunidad. Eso es la película. Ni más ni menos. Un canto al amor más allá de cuerpos, razas o ideas.*

En la película hay una gitana asistente social empoderada que ayuda dentro de su comunidad, hay un ‘pedido’ (el 90% de las adolescentes se ‘piden’ a pesar de que los padres preferirían que lo hicieran a una edad más adulta), hay un cumpleaños, hay un culto, hay un mercadillo, hay un padre conservador y religioso, hay una chica gitana harta de que los payos le digan que haga un módulo de peluquería, hay una gitana a la que no le dan trabajo por ser gitana*… Quizá serán clichés, pero por desgracia sacados de la realidad y de las palabras de los 1.250 gitanos que entrevisté en el casting y que me contaron su historia. 

*Antes de lanzarnos a la película, buscamos la cohesión con las mujeres gitanas feministas.* Nos entrevistamos con asistentes sociales en el barrio del Ruedo, con asociaciones de mujeres gitanas, hablamos con el Secretariado Gitano y con las Gitanas Feministas por la Diversidad. Sólo hubo una única reunión y múltiples emails que tenemos recopilados. En la reunión, básicamente nos dijeron que era un tema que ellas no veían interesante. “¿Hay cientos de temas de los que hablar y tenéis que hablar de “eso”?” *El tema contado por mí, una paya, seguro que estaría plagado de clichés y conceptos patriarcales. Sin leer el guion dieron por sentada la falta de veracidad y de respeto de nuestra historia.* ¿Por qué no contaba la historia de dos gitanas en la que una fuera abogada y la otra enfermera para mostrar la otra realidad gitana? Intentamos aclararles que eran dos adolescentes de 16 años y que a esa edad aún no somos nada. Reconozco que la reunión fue desalentadora. Escribimos más emails e incluso les pedimos ayuda solicitándoles una carta para las instituciones para poder llevar a cabo el proyecto. No contestaron. Así que decidimos ir a la fuente.

Encontrar a las chicas lesbianas y gitanas no es tan fácil como “googlearlo” como me han criticado desde foros feministas gitanos. Ojalá. Si fuera así esta película no habría tenido sentido. Me costó años granjearme su amistad, hablar con ellas en chats, y siempre desde su anonimato. Algunas estaban ‘pedidas’ con algún chico en contra de su voluntad, otras ya se habían escapado con su chica, pero su familia les había “desterrado” y no podían tener contacto con sus propios padres. *No es fácil tener 17 años, sin familia y ser lanzada al mundo payo donde te van a excluir inmediatamente por ser gitana.* A veces, estas chicas tienen que decidir si aceptarse como individuos o rechazar su cultura, base de su propia existencia. Algo que nadie jamás debería decidir. Estas chicas nunca quisieron dar la cara, ni salir en la película por miedo. 

Les prometí el mayor de los respetos a cambio de que me contaran su experiencia. Y la película es sólo una cuarta parte de la realidad. No quería caer en el dramatismo, en las habitaciones cerradas con candados o la violencia. No quería caer en los clichés. Ellas me pidieron“por favor, cuenta nuestra historia ya que nosotras no podemos”. Y eso he hecho, darles voz, y usar las pantallas de cine como un altavoz. 

*En ningún momento he querido ni pretendido ser la voz de la mujer gitana. *Ellas tienen la suya propia, y asociaciones, sociólogas, colectivos feministas y mujeres gitanas empoderadas ya se encargan de ser su propio altavoz. *Sin embargo, por tocar una temática tabú en la cultura gitana más tradicional, como es el amor de dos mujeres, he tenido que soportar escupitajos, insultos y recriminaciones por la calle y por las redes.*
*Soy una “endemoniada”.* jajajajajaa toma karma nutritivo :: :: :: ::

Os pido que leáis detenidamente los comentarios y respuestas que ha recibido el tráiler en youtube y saquéis vuestras propias conclusiones. CARMEN Y LOLA - TRAILER OFICIAL - ESTRENO 7 DE SEPTIEMBRE - YouTube [

*Como feminista activa, he evitado hasta el momento cualquier enfrentamiento y menos con otras mujeres feministas. No he querido entrar en el debate cuando he sido criticada e insultada en redes, y todo ello sin que aún hayan visto la película, lo cual ya me desconcertaba del todo. Lo que más me sorprendió, es que colectivos feministas gitanos estuvieran tan
“enrabietadamente” en contra mía.* :: 


No quería entrar en una “guerra” que sólo podía provocar daños colaterales a la misma causa por la que luchamos todas. Pero supongo que ya toca después de que *se dijera públicamente que “he chantajeado al festival de cine feminista de Pamplona para que se convierta en cómplice en la propagación de estereotipos racistas, machistas y opresores de las mujeres gitanas y que he vetado a las asociación gitanas feministas por la diversidad”* :: 


Yo no he chantajeado a nadie. No he vetado a nadie. La Muestra Internacional de Cine y Mujeres de Pamplona me invitó a presentar mi película en su 32 edición. Por supuesto, acepté encantada. Pero muy poco después, en el IPES de Pamplona me dijeron, sin haberme consultado antes, que habían planteado un debate conmigo y con la Asociación Gitanas por la Diversidad. Sinceramente, *los comentarios que me han llegado desde ese colectivo, mientras yo guardaba silencio (que pensaba era conciliador) han sido siempre destructivos, infamantes e insultantes. * ::


Esta iba a ser la primera vez que se proyectara la película en España, nadie la ha visto (ni siquiera ellas) ¿qué tipo de coloquio se puede mantener con alguien que ya te ha juzgado y sentenciado antes de ver la película? ¿Ese era el decorado que deseaba para la primera proyección en España de la película?

Una no hace una película para crear “polémica gratuita”. Lo hace porque quiere contar algo desde las entrañas.* La IPES de Pamplona llamó a la Asociación de Gitanas por la Diversidad explicándoles que yo no quería entrar en el debate y estas les contestaron que irían al cine, que movilizarían a todo el mundo con pancartas, con manifestaciones en mi contra y de la película.* :: :: 

El IPES de Pamplona, por miedo a las represalias, me comentó que mejor era quitar la película de la programación. Me pareció lo más correcto tal y como estaba desarrollándose toda esta montaña de sinsentidos. :: :: :: ::

Desde esta carta sólo pido respeto por la película, por la libertad de expresión y por las chicas que la han “escrito” desde su condición sexual. *No soy el enemigo, todo lo contrario.*

*Creo que el feminismo es un arma que debemos de utilizar con fuerza y decisión. Pero apuntemos bien a nuestro objetivo. Contra lo que debemos luchar juntas es contra el patriarcado y el machismo en el mundo payo y en el gitano. Somos todas mujeres que tenemos el deber de luchar por nuestros derechos. Como hermanas que somos, hagámoslo de la mano*_


----------



## machote hispano (1 Sep 2018)

¡Tomad karma progreflautas!


----------



## Manteka (1 Sep 2018)

megadeth dijo:


> Esta es buena:
> 
> Directora de cine feminazi superprogre recibiendo estopa hasta en el cielo del paladar por esos seres de luz protegidos por ellos mismos. Rasismo y tal, jojojojojo.



En El inMundo han dicho que esa película está hecha desde un punto se vista payocéntrico y heteronormativo.


----------



## CASA (1 Sep 2018)

Manteka dijo:


> En El inMundo han dicho que esa película está hecha desde un punto se vista payocéntrico y heteronormativo.



hay muchos progres que aún no se han dado cuenta de qué colectivos son intocables y de los que sólo pueden hacer chistes ellos mismos. En USA ya lo saben, un negro puede llamar a otro nigger, pero si lo dice un blanco su carrera está acabada. Muchísimos judíos son comediantes y sólo ellos pueden hacer chistes de judíos. 

Aquí vamos en esa dirección, con el emponderamiento, un hetero no podrá opinar sobre homosexualidad, un hombre sobre una mujer, un payo sobre un gitano o un blanco sobre un negro. Esto es ya casi una realidad. Mirad cualquier noticia sobre el colectivo gay, en cuanto que empieza a escribir alguien gay cualquier comentario razonable pero que enjuicie cualquiera de sus temas, pasa a ser descalificado o como es habitual tildado de nazi de intolerante, etc.

---------- Post added 01-sep-2018 at 14:20 ----------




brais dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Referente al tema de los pantallazos de esa conversación, que es brutal. 

Yo no creo que el tipo de la conversación sea un eunuco. Por lo que mencionáis de que está relacionado con un libro de una tal Luisa y los autores, podéis ver que uno de ellos es un tal León Fernando del Canto y en la conversación se menciona el nombre del tal León. 



Spoiler






brais dijo:


> Pues no es ningún fake. Todo vino a partir de su enfrentamiento con la autora de este libro:
> 
> _HOMBRES POR LA IGUALDAD (2017)
> NURIA CORONADO
> ...








Si buscáis quien es, se trata de un abogado que ejerce en UK con pinta de tener contactos a punta pala y que se define en su perfil como feminista que además comenzó a trabajar en el bufete de su padre en Jerez, es decir para nada un jerezano de un barrio pobre como dice a la loca :rolleye::rolleye:

Por la conversación se deduce que se aproxíma a la loca para pedir ayuda porque con relación a la autora debe haber una situación de mecenazgo o apadrinamiento. Y la loca debe tener suficientes seguidoras como para que el libro sea un fracaso si no tiene el beneplácito de de fanáticas como ella. 

Por tanto el tipo tiene una gran relación con la industria del feminismo y ha chocado con alguien que quiere que la industría del feminismo ya que va sobre las mujeres sea manejado por mujeres y sólo ellas saquen beneficio. Y como el tío ve que un enfrentamiento con esta tía solo va a levantar mierda que no le va a beneficiar, prefiere callarse. Si el tío no tuviera muchos intereses económicos siendo el tipo de abogado que es, a la primera que la tía lo chantajea, (claramente lo hace), le hubiera puesto una denuncia y se parte el pecho de la risa. Si no lo ha hecho es por los intereses que debe tener en este tipo de tema. No queda muy bien un abogado defensor de causas feministas denunciando a una de ellas. 

El tipo debe estar rabiando e igual postea aquí cagándose en todo:XX::XX:


----------



## San Marco_borrado (1 Sep 2018)

Es entrar en este hilo y disfrutar más que un argelino de 7a generación en la casa de alibabá


----------



## LostSouls (1 Sep 2018)

Un caso cercano. Conocidos progres hippies se quedan con la concesión de chiringuito en piscina natural. Progres del círculo se juntan y hacen mercado artesanal en las inmediaciones (zona de picnic pública).
Avalancha de gitanos con las neveras invade las mesas de picnic y desplaza la clientela además de convertir en un vocerío lo que antes era un sitio relativamente cívico.
Como reza la pegatina de la furgo de una de las jipis: "Gipsy Life" XDD


----------



## brais (1 Sep 2018)

Nuevo caso de hibristofilia con desenlace obvio: 







Las autoridades detuvieron al presunto asesino de la modelo Christina Carlin-Kraft, de 36 años, quien el pasado día 22 fue hallada estrangulada en su casa de Filadelfia. El hombre detenido ha sido identificado como Jonathan Wesley Harris, de 30 años. Harris *acababa de salir de prisión tras haber cumplido una condena por robo y delitos relacionados con el tráfico de drogas*. 

La policía ha explicado que la modelo y su presunto asesino se encontraron en un transporte público, y por motivos que todavía no están claros, ambos se dirigieron hacia el apartamento de la modelo, en Ardmore.

Detenido el presunto asesino de la modelo de "Playboy" Christina Carlin-Kraft | EL PAÍS


----------



## Futuroscuro (1 Sep 2018)

Cuando estoy triste entro en este hilo y se me pasa.


----------



## Orison (1 Sep 2018)

Aquí uno muy bueno

[youtube]uSGTZ09YxR8[/youtube]

[youtube]HDir9JlQnxI[/youtube]


----------



## DraTrufita (1 Sep 2018)

De Sílvia Agüero, la misma que destila odio y racismo y justifica las amenazas a Roberto Bodegas, llega su ración de Karma para Arantxa Echevarría, la paya feminista salvadora de gitanas lesbianas 

El concepto epistémico de paya retestiná: o de cómo


----------



## brais (2 Sep 2018)

Antifa discriminado por ser blanco: Si eres blanco, eres racista, lo llevas en la sangre. :XX:

[youtube]3i6J2fcrKi8[/youtube]


----------



## Maxinquaye (2 Sep 2018)

A los progres les diría que hay amores que matan y que tengan cuidado.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muyuu (2 Sep 2018)

Murieron haciendo lo que amaban.


----------



## Constantine (2 Sep 2018)

Follamoros apaleado por moros... ::


El escritor francés antifascista Ghislain Gilberti y su hijo, salvajemente atacados por musulmanes al grito de "sucio blanco".







El sábado alrededor de las 17:00, mientras el escritor caminaba por Boulevard Carnot, se topó con un grupo de jóvenes que lo atacaron violentamente.

El escritor sufrió una fractura severa del húmero, y los servicios de emergencia lo llevaron al hospital Belfort-Nord donde, según las fuentes, tuvo que ser operado.

Gilberti dijo que recibió golpes en la espalda antes de ser llamado "blanco sucio" por cuatro hombres de entre 20 y 30 años, que lo sujetaron mientras lo atacaban.

Los musulmanes también patearon a su hijo de 12 años en la cabeza y el estómago, gritando "¡y lo mismo para ti!". Luego le gritaron a su hija de 11 años, que también estuvo presente: "No perdonamos, no olvidamos". El escritor perdió el conocimiento durante el asalto.

Ya se le había asignado protección policial temporal en marzo, después de que Gilberti presentase una denuncia en la estación de policía de Belfort: "*Tocaban el timbre una y otra vez mientras lanzaban amenazas de muerte contra mis hijos y mi novia, disparando un Kalashnikov*". :8:

El escritor y su familia empezaron a ser hostigados, incluso en su casa, tras el lanzamiento de la novela de Gilberti sobre un grupo jihadista ficticio que financiaba sus acciones mediante el tráfico internacional de drogas.

Gilberti ha denunciado que "Los autores de las amenazas o no han leído su libro, o simplemente no lo han entendido. No insulto al Islam en el libro. Soy un defensor de todas las creencias y combato actos racistas en un movimiento antifascista".

Antifa author attacked, injured, insulted as ‘filthy white’​


----------



## etsai (2 Sep 2018)

Jajaja, seguro que pedía perdón mientras le curtían el lomo.


----------



## D4sser (2 Sep 2018)

Este hilo es como un máster de la vida


----------



## Futuroscuro (2 Sep 2018)

Los alemanes, concretamente los habitantes de Chemintz parece que quieren entrar por la puerta grande en este hilo. 

*Chemnitz: Una multitud protesta en silencio por las víctimas del multiculturalismo*







Como podéis ver, y como nos avisan el gobierno de la perra Merkel y los mass mierda españoles, son hordas de peligrosísimos neonazis que vienen a romper la convivencia con los afromoros.


----------



## brais (2 Sep 2018)

La Plataforma Antifascista de Toledo está formada por una cuadrilla de aliados feministas que apoyan lo de la eliminación de la presunción de inocencia y que la prueba de carga recaiga sobre el denunciado... pues nada, probad un poco de vuestra propia medicina cabrones 















*Dos antifascistas acusados de violar a una chica en Francia.*

Los jóvenes señalados como presuntos autores de la agresión forman parte de un grupo de música de extrema izquierda.

Los hechos se produjeron durante la celebración de un concierto en París donde los antifascistas acusados de violación actuaban con su grupo de música. Según narran ellos mismos, la chica les estuvo persiguiendo y “quería enrollarse con todos”.

La joven denunció los hechos ante los colectivos feministas de la capital gala, que de inmediato procedieron a publicar lo sucedido.

Por su parte, la Coordinadora Antifascista de Toledo, emitió un comunicado donde acusaban a la víctima de “borracha” y de “haber consumido cocaína”.

Toledo: dos antifascistas acusados de violar a una chica en Francia​


yo si te creo hermana... oh, wait ::



Spoiler


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (2 Sep 2018)

Joder acabo de descubrir este hilo de scheinfraude de eso. Debe de ser el hilo con más agradecimientos por mensaje con diferencia. Y no es para menos. Palomitas para todos y mis 5 estrellas al hilo.

---------- Post added 02-sep-2018 at 19:51 ----------

:no:


Don Pío dijo:


> *Jacques Hamel*, sacerdote francés, a raíz de los atentados terroristas acaecidos en Francia en enero de 2015 fue nombrado miembro de un comité interreligioso regional de la fe musulmana.
> 
> Le valió de poco, mientras daba misa 2 terroristas islámicos asaltaron la iglesia y le degollaron, mandándolo con su creador.
> 
> Jacques Hamel - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Éste es el que cedió un terreno de la parroquia para construir una mezquita. Karma 1000, empatía 0.


----------



## ShellShock (2 Sep 2018)

Glorioso hilo. El sufrimiento de los progres crea adicción. En el fondo es sólo selección natural, pero en estos casos es jodidamente divertida.


----------



## Comeconejos (3 Sep 2018)

Seguid así, brutal trabajo


----------



## piobaroja (3 Sep 2018)

Excelente hilo.


----------



## etsai (5 Sep 2018)

Hoy les presento el nutritivo caso del votante de BILDU de toda la vida al que le ponen un piso de acogida en su comunidad, y que tras cruzarse una vez con sus nuevos vecinos ya ha empezado a dejarse bigotito como Hitler.

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1075044-me-han-puesto-piso-tutelado-bloque-pisos-de-500k.html

Deleitaos con su carne...


----------



## brais (5 Sep 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Hoy les presento el nutritivo caso del votante de BILDU de toda la vida al que le ponen un piso de acogida en su comunidad, y que tras cruzarse una vez con sus nuevos vecinos ya ha empezado a dejarse bigotito como Hitler.
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1075044-me-han-puesto-piso-tutelado-bloque-pisos-de-500k.html
> 
> Deleitaos con su carne...



Corrige el enlace porque no va. Tienes que poner la URL del enlace borrando el "*http://www.*" del principio.

Me han puesto un piso tutelado en el bloque, pisos de 500k.


----------



## Ansel (5 Sep 2018)

brais dijo:


> La Plataforma Antifascista de Toledo está formada por una cuadrilla de aliados feministas que apoyan lo de la eliminación de la presunción de inocencia y que la prueba de carga recaiga sobre el denunciado... pues nada, probad un poco de vuestra propia medicina cabrones
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De este caso me acuerdo, entre en su facebook y les estaban llamando de todo. Karma elevado a la maxima potencia. 


Lo quitaron de su facebook echando hostias::::::


----------



## etsai (5 Sep 2018)

Gracias. Estoy con el móvil y hacer bien las cosas es tarea casi imposible.


brais dijo:


> Corrige el enlace porque no va. Tienes que poner la URL del enlace borrando el "*http://www.*" del principio.
> 
> Me han puesto un piso tutelado en el bloque, pisos de 500k.


----------



## May Jailer (5 Sep 2018)

¿Habéis puesto ya a la pareja progre que se fue a Tajikistán para demostrar que no todos los seres humanos son malos y se los han cargado los talibanes del ISIS?.









Millennial Couple Bikes Near ISIS Territory Thinking


----------



## Futuroscuro (5 Sep 2018)

Massaker at Jungfernstieg Station Hamburg / Germany - YouTube



_"Mourtala Madou, un inmigrante ilegal de 33 años de Nigeria, apuñaló a su ex novia alemana, identificada como Sandra P., y su única hija. hija de un año, Miriam, en una estación de metro de Hamburgo. El niño murió en la escena; su madre murió más tarde, en el hospital. El hijo de tres años de la mujer fue testigo de los asesinatos.

Lo peor es que ni siquiera fue un acuchillamiento sino se puede hablar literalmente de una decapitación. Las autoridades alemanas dieron orden de que la prensa no difundiera los hechos para mantener en secreto el hecho de la decapitación."_


----------



## LuisZarzal (5 Sep 2018)

¿Porqué no se le pone chincheta a este hilo?


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Sep 2018)

*Dos veces huérfana*

_India y España buscan una solución para la niña a la que sus padres adoptivos abandonaron tras averiguar que es mayor de lo que recoge su documentación_

Niña india: Dos veces huérfana | España | EL PAÍS


Hace unos días veíamos este titular en la prensa y hoy nos encontramos con esto: 


*La niña india adoptada a la que 'devolvió' una pareja de Zaragoza agredía físicamente a sus padres adoptivos*

_'Espejo Público' ha podido saber los motivos de una pareja de Zaragoza para 'devolver' a la niña india que habían adoptado. Al parecer, "su conducta era violenta hasta un extremo importante, tanto que los padres no podían continuar con esa relación", ha desvelado el doctor José Carlos Fuertes. A los padres les dijeron que la niña tendría 7 años cuando en realidad tenía 13, pero no ha sido ese el motivo de rechazar la adopción._

ANTENA 3 TV | La niña india adoptada a la que 'devolvió' una pareja de Zaragoza agredía físicamente a sus padres adoptivos




Bendito Karma. Hay que ser betazo para cuidar el niño de otro y además muy subnormal para traértelo de un país de mierda como India.

Ayer en la TV vi otro caso de un niño adoptado por una familia catalana procedente de Rusia, que era medio monguer porque su madre real era alcohólica. Y no era un caso aislado, tanto es así que las autoridades españolas ya ponen en alerta a los padres que quieren adoptar a un niño de esos países.


----------



## CASA (6 Sep 2018)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Dos veces huérfana*
> 
> _India y España buscan una solución para la niña a la que sus padres adoptivos abandonaron tras averiguar que es mayor de lo que recoge su documentación_
> 
> ...



Está claro, todos los que niños que dan en adopción en España son de familias desestructuradas y/o con adicciones, además de tener ya una edad en que son incontrolables. Y los de esos países lo mismo o peor porque a todo ello hay que añadir el choque cultural bestial. Vamos hay que tener ultrapoderes para poder tener a una criatura así en tu casa y llegar a buen puerto. 

Es otra mafia más, la industria de las adopciones, en la que criminalizan a los adoptantes después de haberlos engañado.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (6 Sep 2018)

San Marco dijo:


> El politico feminista al que le metieron los pelos del culo para dentro en la calle.
> 
> El político feminista al que han sodomizado en una calle sueca a punta de cuchillo | Periodista Digital




No me parece que esto deba ir aquí. Esto puede ser dos cosas, o un fake para hacerse la victima, o un ataque rastrero de enemigos ideológicos. Yo lo de recibir karma lo entiendo como defensores de macacos siendo macaquizados.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (6 Sep 2018)

Pedimos chincheta para este hilo!


----------



## audienorris1899 (6 Sep 2018)

*Condenan a los soldados que violaron a trabajadoras de la ONU en Sudán del Sur*

Condenan a los soldados que violaron a trabajadoras de la ONU en Sudán del Sur | Internacional














Recordemos el origen:

*Sudán del Sur: violación masiva en la habitación del pánico*

Sudán del Sur: violación masiva en la habitación del pánico | Internacional Home | EL MUNDO


----------



## superloki (6 Sep 2018)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Condenan a los soldados que violaron a trabajadoras de la ONU en Sudán del Sur*
> 
> Condenan a los soldados que violaron a trabajadoras de la ONU en Sudán del Sur | Internacional
> 
> ...



El problema es que dependiendo de lo progre que sea la violada, luego lo justificará delante de las cámaras para no instigar al racismo y la xenofobia.


----------



## May Jailer (6 Sep 2018)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Dos veces huérfana*
> 
> _India y España buscan una solución para la niña a la que sus padres adoptivos abandonaron tras averiguar que es mayor de lo que recoge su documentación_
> 
> ...





Eso fue lo que le pasó a Esther Cañadas, la modelo, adoptó una niña juraría que de la India y la tuvo que devolver porque no podía hacerse con ella. La pusieron fina, pero habría que verse en esa situación: te dan a los niños mayores (en el caso este la niña estaba como de siete años), con mayores digo que no son bebés, y ya traen su personalidad, sus taras, sus historias de países jodidos y a saber qué han vivido.


----------



## Solomon Kane (7 Sep 2018)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> El mortal autostop de Sophia, la activista alemana asesinada por un camionero detenido en Jaén
> 
> 
> Hacía una semana que no se sabía nada de la joven alemana Sophia Lösche, de 28 años de edad. Ella, una activista proinmigración y cooperante en Lesbos, desapareció sin dejar rastro el jueves 14 de junio desde que subió a un camión con semiremolque y señales marroquíes en Schkeuditz, al este de su país, cerca de las autopistas A-6 y A-9. Quería llegar a su ciudad natal, Amberg. Pero apareció, ya muerta, este jueves, sobre las 15.20 horas, cerca de una gasolinera en el término municipal de Asparrena, en Álava.
> ...



*El asesino es un marroquí: Boujemaa L.* Subo un hilo que AYN RANDiano2 hizo en su día al respecto.

Sociedad: Cuando presunto se llama BOUJEMAA.L (Marroquí): Asesinato SOPHIA LÖSCHE. 2 días justos cobertura massmierda Y FUERA







Arriba en el centro, Sophie Lösche, presidenta de las juventudes del Partido Socialdemócrata de Alemania, progre, feminazi, follamoros y nº8 por su ciudad con el SPD, un calco de la Psoe.







brais dijo:


> Antifa discriminado por ser blanco: Si eres blanco, eres racista, lo llevas en la sangre. :XX:
> 
> [youtube]3i6J2fcrKi8[/youtube]



Brutal el primero de los comentarios en youtube: "*Ese tío acaba de darse cuenta de que una vez que hayan acabado con todos los 'nazis', él va a ser el siguiente.*"


----------



## rondo (7 Sep 2018)

Vaya,en este hilo los progres de mierda ni se asoman,escondidos como ratas jajaja,a ver si algún progre subnormal de este foro le cae un buen karma


----------



## acitisuJ (7 Sep 2018)

Sobre las adopciones de niños multiculturales, parece que los padres adoptivos están teniendo bastantes problemas cuando los niños se hacen mayores:


...De hecho, *estamos viviendo un momento de especial complicación con la adolescencia de los niños que, de forma más masiva (porque las adopciones internacionales van disminuyendo), llegaron a España y a Aragón en la década pasada. Sin ser un porcentaje mayoritario, hay un número significativo de familias que afrontan ahora problemas sanitarios y sociales (en algún caso hasta judiciales) al alcanzar sus hijos la pubertad*. Estamos hablando de nuevos desafíos que nos van enseñando a familias y profesionales....

Sociedad: Adopciones sin etiquetas | Opinión | Heraldo.es

...En las sesiones se hablará sobre las dificultades emocionales y sociales, *los trastornos de conducta desafiante, disocial e impulsiva en muchos niños y jóvenes procedentes de la adopción*. Estas actitudes generan desconcierto, tensión e impotencia tanto en padres como en educadores y en los profesionales a los que son derivados...

"Hay que ejercer un mayor control de las entidades de adopción" | Noticias de Aragón en Heraldo.es


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (7 Sep 2018)

Este hilo hay que disfrutarlo comiendo palomitas...., ni en el cine disfruto tanto...

Disculpas por la interrupcion.


----------



## isabela (7 Sep 2018)

Traigo un ejemplo de la doble vara de medir de los políticos.

*1.* ¿Que alguien ocupa una vivienda que no es de ellos? Bueno, no pasa nada, que pague un alquiler simbólico al propietario.

ERC propone que los 'okupas' paguen un alquiler "simbólico" a los propietarios

*2.* Alguien ocupa una de sus viviendas: Socorro!! Policía!!

Alfred Bosch (ERC) duerme plácidamente en su vivienda del Raval, cuando de repente unos ruidos que provienen de la puerta del piso le despiertan: roc, roc, roc... 

Bosch, en pijama, se asoma a un ventanuco que comunica su piso con el rellano, y se encuentra con una figura oscura trasteando en su puerta, rebañando la madera que rodea a su cerradura.







“Però què collons fas?”, le espeta a la figura oscura, con una determinación que hasta al propio Bosch se le antoja excepcional. Entonces la figura oscura, sorprendida de verse sorprendida, pero con una naturalidad también excepcional, pregunta al hombre en pijama asomado al ventanuco: “¿este piso está ocupado? ¿aquí vive gente?”. “Claro que está ocupado, ¡aquí vivo yo!, voy a llamar a la policía”. “Bueno..., tranquilo, ya me voy, *no hace falta ponerse así*”, dice la figura oscura antes de desaparecer.

[...]

Quizás la figura oscura se confundió de puerta. Unos escalones más abajo uno está vacío. “No pude volver a dormir, no dejo de pensar en ello”, explicó el edil.

Alfred Bosch denuncia el intento de 'okupación' de su piso mientras estaba durmiendo​

Al final tuvo suerte de estar en casa, pero como no vaya con cuidado, igual a la vuelta de cualquier viaje se topa a una familia con críos viviendo dentro... y evidentemente, espero que acepte un pago simbólico por el alquiler del piso.


----------



## brais (7 Sep 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Quizás la figura oscura se confundió de puerta. *Unos escalones más abajo uno está vacío*. “No pude volver a dormir, no dejo de pensar en ello”, explicó el edil.



¿Ese papanatas acaba de señalar un objetivo en el periódico? el dueño de ese piso se debe de estar cagando en tó! ::

¿y por qué quiere llamar a la policía? no querrá utilizar la represión policial contra ese ciudadano! :XX: :XX: :XX:



> ERC pedirá a la UE que considere expulsar a España como Estado Miembro por usar "fuerza militar contra sus ciudadanos" tras las cargas policiales del 1-O. Así lo ha avanzado el líder de Esquerra en el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, Alfred Bosch.
> 
> ERC pedirá a la UE considerar que expulse a España por usar la "fuerza militar"


----------



## LuisZarzal (9 Sep 2018)

Up!!!

Chincheta ya


----------



## Solomon Kane (9 Sep 2018)

Y la de karma que nos queda todavía por ver...








*Activista pro-refugees reconoce su error*: ya es demasiado tarde para Alemania.







En 2012 Rebecca Sommer funda la asociación de ayuda a los refugiados Arbeitsgruppe Flucht & Menschen-Rechte. A finales de 2015, está entusiasmada con la decisión de Angela Merkel de abrir las fronteras alemanas a los refugiados atrapados en Hungría. "_En ese momento quería ayudarlos a todos y estaba convencida de que todas estas personas huían de un infierno y estaban en estado de angustia total_", señaló la activista alemana.

En 2015, su ONG tenía ya casi 300 voluntarios que daban cursos de alemán a los recién llegados.

"_Creí que dejarían atrás sus costumbres mediavales... pero después de observar lo que sucedía a mi alrededor, he tenido que reconocer que los refugiados musulmanes han crecido con valores totalmente diferentes a los nuestros, que han sufrido un lavado de cerebro desde la infancia y que están totalmente adoctrinados por el Islam. No tienen ninguna intención de adoptar nuestros valores. Peor aún, consideran infieles a los infieles con absoluto desdén y arrogancia_".

Rebecca pronto se dio cuenta de que los musulmanes no solo eran machistas, sino que mientras disfrutaban de su comida y recibían su dinero, seguían llamándola puta alemana. Por más que lo intentaba, eran inasimilables.

“It was a jarring perception when I noticed that these people I had helped, who were eating, drinking, dancing and laughing with me, who didn’t pray, who didn’t go to the mosque, who didn’t respect Ramadan, who made fun of religion and deeply religious people, called me ‘the stupid German whore’ when they were eating my food and were in my garden.”​
Rebecca Sommer dice que no es un caso aislado, que muchos otros voluntarios también percibieron lo mismo y que ahora mismo hay muchísimos menos voluntarios para trabajar con los recién llegados a Alemania. También reconoce que, dado su número, estos inmigrantes musulmanes representan una grave amenaza para el estilo de vida alemán, y que esto empeorará tras la reunificación familiar.

En una ocasión dijo a la revista semanal polaca Do Rzeczy: "_Si Polonia y Hungría no dan su brazo a torcer, serán los países adonde los alemanes y franceses huirán_".

Ella cree que ya es demasiado tarde para Alemania y se ha planteado emigrar. El Islam está presente en todas partes, incluso en el gobierno, en los partidos políticos, en la policía, las escuelas... Tras la reunificación familiar, vendrán millones de inmigrantes musulmanes. En la capital alemana donde vive, distritos enteros ya están dominados por una comunidad musulmana que forma una sociedad paralela.

Le réveil de Rebecca Sommer, activiste allemande pro-réfugiés


----------



## Jake el perro (10 Sep 2018)

Solomon Kane dijo:


> Y la de karma que nos queda todavía por ver...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo creo que todo es reversible. Eso si, con medidas de fuerza y extremas, pero se puede solucionar.


----------



## Futuroscuro (12 Sep 2018)

*Yésica, la camionera asturiana que viajaba por Europa, degollada tras discutir con su novio*

Yésica estaba casada con *Abdenego de Souza*, *brasileño*, 51 años.

El machismo del hombre español es inaguantable y tal...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Sep 2018)

Hago en este hilo un pequeño homenaje a la exministra Carmen Montón, la más feminista de las feministas, que la han echado a la puta calle por falsear un máster de feminismo. 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## laresial (12 Sep 2018)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hago en este hilo un pequeño homenaje a la exministra Carmen Montón, la más feminista de las feministas, que la han echado a la puta calle por falsear un máster de feminismo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## audienorris1899 (12 Sep 2018)

*Varios inmigrantes árabes apuñalan a una adolescente embarazada en Alemania.*

Inmigrantes árabes apuñalan a una adolescente embarazada en Alemania: "Querían matarme a mí y a mi bebé"







Hola! Soy Marcela, soy alemana y menor de edad, pero me encanta follar con musulmanes. Aquí está mi historia:


----------



## Hal- (16 Sep 2018)

Lo que distingue al verdadero homo progre es la incapacidad de aprender de la experiencia, en varios de estos casos que he leído en el hilo la victima se encarga de disculpar al agresor.Es de psiquiátrico


----------



## ProgresaInadecuadamente (16 Sep 2018)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.
> 
> 1- Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.
> 
> ...




Yo tampoco es que lo goce mucho o dejo de gozarlo, pero con todo el respeto, los que os subís al carro por experiencias desagradables, como que tu novia te deje por un negro o lo que sea, me parece demasiado egoísta.

Yo sinceramente siempre lo vi claro, que quieres que te diga. A mi me sorprende como veis tan normal lo de haber sido progre, pese a que haya millones de progres.

Para mi que con doce años ya estaba en foros, el rollo progre nunca me pareció normal. 

Pienso que los que dejáis de ser progres por "vivencias" y no por empatía y conocimiento, sois un peligro porque el sistema os utiliza como disidencia controlada.

Quiero decir, en los próximos días, semanas o meses, el sistema inyectará creencias en vuestras mentes, y tardaréis otros dos años en daros cuenta de que es más propaganda.

Todo esto lo planteo porque.. ¿como esperas entenderte con personas que comprenden la realidad al segundo, si tu necesitas meses o años y sufrir para llegar a lo mismo?


----------



## Solomon Kane (16 Sep 2018)

Una anciana de 70 años que vive en Jerez de la Frontera, ha sido acogida por una vecina después de ser echada de su propia casa por un marroquí al que acogió.






Un inmigrante deja en la calle a la anciana que lo acogió: "¡Mohamed, abre!"

El drama humanitario de los refugiados ha causado un gran revuelo en nuestro país, produciéndose decenas de manifestaciones y movilizaciones como 'Volem Acollir' a favor de la llegada de estos inmigrantes a nuestro país.

Juana, una vecina de Jerez de la Frontera, decide acoger a Mohamed, un joven inmigrante marroquí que conoció en un comedor social. El sujeto, lejos de agradecer la hospitalidad de la anciana, pronto empezó a aprovecharse de la situación: "_Bueno, tenía algunos ahorros, pero me los fue sacando poco a poco_" confesó Juana.

Sin embargo, el auténtico drama para Juana llega cuando, después de sufrir una rotura de clavícula que la mantuvo casi un año en el hospital, no puede volver a su casa porque a Mohamed no le da la gana e incluso le ha dicho que no vuelva más por allí.

Twitter


Pero mira que hay que ser gilipollas para meter a un moro en casa, que te eche de ella y que encima en 5 meses no le hayas metido una puta denuncia. :ouch: 

Nieves ha recogido a Juana y le dedica todo su tiempo mientras se soluciona su situación. Supo del desamparo en que se encontraba cuando hace unos días vio a Juana y le preguntó qué hacía yendo y viniendo, como si ya no estuviera en esa casa. Juana le contó que había vuelto hace cinco meses de una recuperación de rotura de clavícula que le había tenido casi un año en el hospital. Pero que Mohamed no le abría la puerta y le dijo por teléfono que no fuese más por allí.​

En fin, buscando como había quedado la cosa, me he encontrado que ahora la anciana va a por todas e incluso ha decidido denunciar al moro acusándolo de haberla tirado por las escaleras. ::

Una mujer de Jerez de la Frontera, Juana, de 70 años y en situación vulnerable, ha denunciado ante la Policía Nacional la usurpación de su casa, por parte del hombre al que acogió hace dos años. La mujer ha estado casi un año en hospitales y residencias recuperándose de una fractura de clavícula que, asegura, ocurrió porque el individuo, la tiró por la escalera. Al volver, se ha encontrado con que, no tiene llaves de su casa, y el hombre -de nombre Mohamed- al que ofreció techo, no le deja entrar en ella. Una vecina, Nieves, la ha acogido en su casa y animado a la denuncia. Hay abierta una investigación policial.

Una mujer denuncia al hombre al que acogió, por quedarse con su casa.​


----------



## Oros (17 Sep 2018)

El segundo post sobre ocupas del hilo y la verdad es que el tema es de traca. Pongo vídeo:

[youtube]qOAImQYj8CE[/youtube]

*Resumen del vídeo:* un policía defendiendo a capa y espada la ocupación. ¿Que sales de casa y te la ocupan? te jodes, y mucho ojo con reocuparla cuando al ocupa le de por salir, porque ahí está el PCM para impedírtelo. A ti que te den. Lo dicho muchas veces en este foro: la policía no es tu amiga. *Vale la pena ver el vídeo hasta el final*. Dejo los 5 primeros comentarios en youtube:

_- La señora Colau que es tan maja y tan simpática, debería de regalar sus propiedades al movimiento okupa e irse a vivir debajo de un puente. Sería una gran gesto por su parte.

- Dónde vive el calvo para ir a vivir a su casa ya q tendré hasta dos años para que me saquen, q tanto los defienden hasta q les toca.

- Quien se apunta a ocuparle la casa al calvo? Ya dentro nos vamos turnando que tampoco voy a estar mucho en esa pocilga.

- No hay nada mas lamentable que ver a un policia defendiendo los derechos de ratas que nos roban las viviendas.

- A ver si entiendo al poli calvo este. Si me okupan mi casa, esta bien. Si yo "okupo" mi casa, es ilegal... Ese tio es de traca._​


----------



## etsai (2 Oct 2018)

*Ángel Idígoras borra por completo el mural con un verso de Aleixandre, atacado por machista*







Enlace: Ángel Idígoras borra por completo el mural con un verso de Aleixandre, atacado por machista | Diario Sur

Otro progre recibiendo karma.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (2 Oct 2018)

Es una delicia ver por la mañana a un progre recibiendo karma. Es algo incomparable.


----------



## Bobesponjista (2 Oct 2018)

No conocía el hilo.
Es estremecedor. En serio.


----------



## Uruk-hai (3 Oct 2018)

Buen hilo. Que no caiga


----------



## Maxinquaye (3 Oct 2018)

Upeo sano por aqui

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Oct 2018)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Varios inmigrantes árabes apuñalan a una adolescente embarazada en Alemania.*
> 
> Inmigrantes árabes apuñalan a una adolescente embarazada en Alemania: "Querían matarme a mí y a mi bebé"
> 
> ...




UNA relación esporádica,solo una..........
Jojojojojojojojo


----------



## brais (3 Oct 2018)

Infraser la lía parda. Acude a una marcha feminista y sale escaldado. 








Su fotografía se viralizó inmediatamente por las redes sociales y a las pocas horas su expareja ya lo estaba acusando de maltratador. Al día siguiente su careto ya salía por los telediarios. Que se joda, por gilipollas y por alimentar al monstruo.


----------



## eminentemente técnico (3 Oct 2018)

*Detenida por robar 7.000 euros a la persona que la había acogido en su casa
La víctima encontró a la acusada cuando se marchaba con dos mochilas y horas después se percató de que se había llevado todo su dinero*

Pérez Gil 03.10.2018 | 13:10
La Policía Nacional ha detenido en Elda a una mujer de 40 años que presuntamente le sustrajo 7.000 euros a la persona que la había acogido en su domicilio y con la que llevaba conviviendo desde mayo de este año.

Víctima y denunciada se conocieron en abril de esta año y comenzaron una relación de amistad. La mujer se trasladó al domicilio a principios de mayo y llegó a empadronarse en la vivienda.

El denunciante había ahorrado la cantidad de 7.000 euros, que guardaba en billetes de cincuenta euros en una carpeta de color verde colgada en la pared de su dormitorio.

Los hechos ocurrieron el pasado martes cuando el hombre regresó a su domicilio y se cruzó en la puerta de su casa con su amiga, la cual abandonó la vivienda con dos mochilas diciéndole que volvería en un par de horas. Sin embargo tal persona ya no regresó y cuando el denunciante fue a buscar el dinero se dio cuenta de que colgada de la pared solo estaba la carpeta verde vacía.

Tras la denuncia la Policía Nacional localizó y detuvo a la presunta autora.

Detenida por robar 7.000 euros a la persona que la había acogido en su casa - Informacion.es


----------



## ShellShock (3 Oct 2018)




----------



## etsai (3 Oct 2018)

brais dijo:


> Infraser la lía parda. Acude a una marcha feminista y sale escaldado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sin duda estamos ante un psicópata de manual de los que se infiltran en los movimientos sociales que se dan en cada momento.

Este habría sido el más nazi, el más franquista, el más demócrata o el más comunista allí donde fuera oportuno serlo.

Un caso que haría las delicias del forero Ominae.


----------



## clérigo lonchafinista (3 Oct 2018)

brais dijo:


> Infraser la lía parda. Acude a una marcha feminista y sale escaldado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Este seria un arrastrado que iba a arrimar cebolleta a alguna que estuviera en fuera de juego


----------



## tmoliterno (4 Oct 2018)

Joder, acabo de descubrir ahora este hilo. Mis dies para el autor. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Voy con dos casos que aún no se han comentado:

1- Un concejal de Izquierda Unida (o Esquerra Unida de Valencia, que pal caso es lo mismo) que se suicida en la prisión. Ingresó tras ser acusado de haber matado a su mujer. Él se declaró inocente.

*El concejal de Serra acusado de matar a su mujer se suicida en prisión*

Y se pensaban que la LIVG nunca les iba a afectar a ellos. :XX: :XX:


2- Se suicida la cofundadora de FEMEN a los 31 años.

*Oksana Shachko, cofundadora de Femen, se suicida a los 31 años*

_Fue una de las ideólogas, junto a Anna Hutsol y Aleksandra 'Sasha' Schevchenko, del movimiento conocido por sus reivindicaciones en 'topless' para "completar la victoria sobre el patriarcado".
_







Hay que ver, hija mía. Con lo mona que eras y con toda una vida por delante con 31 años, podrías haber sido muy feliz pero decidiste tirar por la vía del feminazismo y la autodestrucción. Hasta que, con tanto odio, tanta bilis y tanta soledad, te diste cuenta de que tu vida era una putísima mierda y optaste por cortar por lo sano. Karma won. Oksana lost.


----------



## Octav¡o (4 Oct 2018)

Progresor rojo de mierda funcivago agredido por tano

Detienen al padre que agredió a un profesor en Sagunto | Las Provincias


----------



## tmoliterno (5 Oct 2018)

Ahí tenéis otro buen trabajo del Sr. Darwin que todavía no se había comentado en este jilo mítico:

*Fallece un hombre al caer al vacío mientras colgaba una 'estelada' en Mollerussa
*

Un hombre de mediana edad falleció este sábado en Mollerussa (Pla d'Urgell) tras caer accidentalmente de un cuarto piso mientras colgaba una bandera 'estelada', han confirmado fuentes municipales.

El suceso tuvo lugar a las 19.15 horas en el número 2 de la avenida del Canal, en pleno centro de la localidad, cuando la víctima, que *se había subido a una silla para colgar una bandera del balcón de su casa*, resbaló y se precipitó al vacío desde unos 12 metros de altura.

El hombre murió en el acto a consecuencia de varios traumatismos. Al lugar de los hechos se desplazaron varias dotaciones de los bomberos, la Policía Local y los Mossos d'Esquadra.


----------



## Saverius (5 Oct 2018)

Mediador intercultural dijo:


> Llevo desde que conocí el caso de esta mujer preguntándome si siente algún remordimiento, si duerme bien por la noches sabiendo de primera mano lo que va a suceder en su pais habiendo sido ella partícipe en primera línea de todo ello. Por lo menos se ha percatado, pero no entiendo como pudo tardar ¿años? en darse cuenta, cuando con observar a un grupúsculo de esta gente siendo naturalmente ellos basta para que te salten todas las alarmas subconscientes de peligro ancestral, como cuando ves a un tigre o un oso rugiendo a 3 metros de ti. Al menos expone su testimonio para que otros despierten, pero si esta ha tardado lo que ha tardado teniendo contacto directo a diario con esos subseres, me temo que el progre promedio seguirá en la inopia hasta que sobrevenga el desastre.




Aquí está la imprescindible entrevista a Rebecca Sommer:

Rebecca Sommer: "Los 'refugiados' musulmanes consideran a las mujeres occidentales rameras y las cooperantes silencian los abusos que sufren" - Rambla Libre


----------



## Mente inquieta (5 Oct 2018)

me sorprende que no esté el caso de masademócrata, el progre aliadito feminista que subia vídeos a youtube, hace poco que se sacaron conversaciones que tenía con menores, y las feministas han llegado a reventarle conciertos.


----------



## Solomon Kane (5 Oct 2018)

Mediador intercultural dijo:


> Llevo desde que conocí el caso de esta mujer preguntándome si siente algún remordimiento, si duerme bien por la noches sabiendo de primera mano lo que va a suceder en su pais habiendo sido ella partícipe en primera línea de todo ello. Por lo menos se ha percatado, pero no entiendo como pudo tardar ¿años? en darse cuenta, cuando con observar a un grupúsculo de esta gente siendo naturalmente ellos basta para que te salten todas las alarmas subconscientes de peligro ancestral, como cuando ves a un tigre o un oso rugiendo a 3 metros de ti. Al menos expone su testimonio para que otros despierten, pero si esta ha tardado lo que ha tardado teniendo contacto directo a diario con esos subseres, me temo que el progre promedio seguirá en la inopia hasta que sobrevenga el desastre.



Tiene que tenerlos, sino no habría hecho esos comentarios a ese diario francés. Tiene que ser muy difícil de digerir que gente que ha venido a colaborar en su proyecto lo haya pagado con la vida, amén de ser ninguneados por las autoridades y medios, que se están dedicando a tapar sistemáticamente todos los casos que pueden.









> Extracto de una entrevista para abordar este problema realizada a Sofia Häggmark, funcionaria del Departamento de Justicia en el área de derechos de los migrantes, Suecia.
> 
> - ¿No es la principal tarea del Gobierno sueco proteger a Suecia y a los ciudadanos suecos?
> 
> ...




Vamos, que le echan toda la culpa a las políticas de la UE, como si ellos no pudiesen hacer nada. inocho:



> Dinamarca ha elegido un camino distinto que Suecia. En lugar de evitar que la gente solicite asilo, *el Parlamento danés aprobó una nueva ley el 26 de enero que incluye duras medidas de austeridad para los solicitantes de asilo, medidas para disuadir a los migrantes de ir a Dinamarca*. Las nuevas leyes incluyen:
> 
> - Permisos de residencia más cortos.
> - Aplazamiento del derecho a la reagrupación familiar.
> ...


----------



## audienorris1899 (5 Oct 2018)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Ahí tenéis otro buen trabajo del Sr. Darwin que todavía no se había comentado en este jilo mítico:
> 
> *Fallece un hombre al caer al vacío mientras colgaba una 'estelada' en Mollerussa
> *
> ...



Hay que ser idiota para morir por un trapo, en este caso estrellado, como ha quedado él.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Oct 2018)

Uno de los pocos hilos de aquí, que tengo en favoritos.


----------



## Solomon Kane (9 Oct 2018)

Nazionalista con el culo en llamas: su paguita corre peligro. )



> El ‘indepe’ que pegó al policía en Barcelona podría perder la pensión que recibe del Estado español por invalidez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pabloom (9 Oct 2018)

*Ex Femen revela que feministas la dejaron casi morir luego de un aborto *[VIDEO]

Sara Winter, ex activista de Femen convertida en provida en Brasil, reveló que tras abortar voluntariamente a su primer hijo y sufrir una hemorragia que comprometió su vida, *ninguna de las feministas que consideraba sus amigas la ayudó.*

En un reciente documental producido por la productora argentina Faro Films, Winter narró que la hemorragia producida por las inyecciones de misoprostol, que acabó con la vida de su hijo de tres meses y la dejó internada en un hospital por medio año, fue “insoportable”, “horrible” y casi provoca le provoca la muerte.

Además, *afirmó que sus amigas de Femen no acudieron a su rescate y solo recibió ayuda de un amigo católico practicante.*

“(El aborto) no tiene nada que ver con el empoderamiento de la mujer. No hay empoderamiento cuando uno tiene pedazos de su bebé saliendo del cuerpo. ¿Qué hay de empoderamiento en casi morir?”, dijo en el documental publicado el 10 de junio.

Ex Femen Sara Winter revela que feministas la dejaron casi morir luego de un aborto [VIDEO] - ACI Prensa


----------



## isabela (9 Oct 2018)

Pabloom dijo:


> En un reciente documental producido por la productora argentina Faro Films, Winter narró que la hemorragia producida por *las inyecciones de misoprostol* que acabaron con la vida de su hijo de tres meses, la dejaron internada en un hospital durante medio año, fue “insoportable”, “horrible” y casi le provoca la muerte.














Datem dijo:


> ¿Hay algún caso de progre públicamente arrepentido?



Pedir perdón no es suficiente si no hay redención, pero en este caso la hay.












Sara Winter con su bebé, que le cambiaría la vida. Hoy es una de las representantes provida más influyentes de Latinoamérica. 







Sara Winter, ex activista de Femen convertida en provida en Brasil, reveló que tras abortar voluntariamente a su primer hijo y sufrir una hemorragia que puso en riesgo su vida, ninguna de sus amigas feministas la ayudó; solo lo hizo un hombre que de pro-feminista no tenía nada. “El feminismo debería centrarse en cuidar de la mujer y no en poner en riesgo su vida”, alertó tras recordar las dificultades que sufrió durante los primeros meses de su embarazo debido a las secuelas de su anterior aborto.

Tres años después de ser una de las líderes del movimiento feminista de Brasil, ha publicado un libro titulado "_¡Perra, no! Siete veces que fui traicionada por el feminismo_" en el que denuncia como este colectivo la obligaba a consumir drogas y a tener relaciones sexuales con desconocidos. A los 19 años Femen le pagó el billete y estancia en Kiev (Ucrania) para ser instruida y dirigir una célula en Brasil.

“El feminismo no está interesado en mejorar la calidad de vida de la mujer, es un movimiento que solamente pretende cambiar leyes para ganar más dinero, esa es la verdad."

“El feminismo no actúa en solitario, es parte de otros movimientos como el movimiento negro, el movimiento indigenista, el movimiento LGTBI, etc. Quien controla esos movimientos busca la destrucción de la familia”, afirma Winter.

“Hoy tengo la oportunidad de hacer lo que siempre quise, cambiar el mundo para ayudar a la mujeres, ahora soy feliz”.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Oct 2018)

Renunciaría a su vida anterior, pero con los tatuajes ha quedado marcada de por vida. Además su hijo es un niño, doble combo hit, pues las aberraciones que defendía van en contra de los varones y por tanto de su hijo.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 08:50 ----------




tmoliterno dijo:


> Joder, acabo de descubrir ahora este hilo. Mis dies para el autor. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Voy con dos casos que aún no se han comentado:
> 
> ...


----------



## hijoPutin (9 Oct 2018)

He encontrado otro: 

Aliado feminista acusado de prácticas sexuales malosas, es expulsado del periódico (y probáblemente de su profesión) a pesar de *no haberse encontrado pruebas*

The Regressive Left Is Eating It's Male Feminist Allies

Jack Smith IV (@JackSmithIV) on Twitter

Como podéis ver en su twitter, es rabiosamente progre y publicaba diariamente, hasta que el 22 de septiembre hizo pufff


----------



## Iamtheblackwizards (9 Oct 2018)

Uffff... ésta os va a gustar.

Remember?

Jon Rosales y Adur Aristegi, etarras y forofos de la 'Roja' | España | elmundo.es

Los policías sólo tuvieron que ir viendo la lista de contactos mientras se partían de risa de cómo podían ser tan tontos.


----------



## Arshavin (9 Oct 2018)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Ahí tenéis otro buen trabajo del Sr. Darwin que todavía no se había comentado en este jilo mítico:
> 
> *Fallece un hombre al caer al vacío mientras colgaba una 'estelada' en Mollerussa
> *
> ...









:Aplauso: :XX:


----------



## hijoPutin (9 Oct 2018)

De confirmarse, serían las nº9865132132 víctimas del buenismo

Dos charos francesas que van a manifestarse a favor del _Aquarius_, volem acollir, puentes, no muros... y a la vuelta de la mani tan orgullosas, se llevan un tirón de tres chavalitos _de la Paz_

Tres inmigrantes atacan a dos mujeres que venían de manifestarse a favor del Aquarius


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (9 Oct 2018)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Joder, acabo de descubrir ahora este hilo. Mis dies para el autor. :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> Voy con dos casos que aún no se han comentado:
> 
> ...



ohhhhhhggg. He sentido casi un orgasmo. Que digo,,,, me he sentido mejor. 

Gracias. Me he nutrido.

Este hilo es el mejor de burbuja. Hay que leerlo comiendo palomitas.

---------- Post added 09-oct-2018 at 19:35 ----------

Un padre le da una paliza a un inmigrante africano que abusó sexualmente de su hija


----------



## PATITOXXL (9 Oct 2018)

jfernandez dijo:


> Un padre le da una paliza a un inmigrante africano que abusó sexualmente de su hija






¿Donde pone que el padre o la hija sean progres?


----------



## Cormac (10 Oct 2018)

Encarcelado por una presunta violación un activista de 'Los 8 de Yesa' | Heraldo.es


----------



## isabela (10 Oct 2018)

Estocolmo, principios del 2017. Tres chicas y un amigo, de origen sueco, no tienen reparos en invitar a Jarara, de Liberia a pasar una velada con ellos en el domicilio de una de ellas, pero el de Liberia no acude solo a la cita, ha invitado por su cuenta a su colega Fayed Mwangi, de Kenia.

Los africanos empiezan a desfasarse con las chicas, y cuando el sueco sale en defensa de sus amigas, le dan una paliza hasta que pierde el conocimiento. Lejos de detenerse, el de Liberia continúa pateándolo hasta darlo por muerto. Luego, se graba todo cubierto de sangre, jactándose de "haber matado a ese tío".

Mientras tanto, el keniano agarra por el cuello a una de las chicas y la viola en uno de los dormitorios.

En medio del jaleo, uno de los vecinos logra entrar en el apartamento, poner en fuga al liberiano y retener al keniano hasta que llega la policía.

El amigo de las chicas todavía está vivo y es trasladado en estado muy grave al hospital. Tiene una hemorragia cerebral y diversas fracturas por todo el cuerpo. A día de hoy sufre pérdidas intermitentes de memoria y tiene serios problemas de concentración. Los médicos aseguran que ya nunca volverá a ser el mismo.

El keniano fue juzgado por un tribunal sueco y condenado a dos años y medio de prisión por asalto con violencia y violación. Durante la vista se supo que tan solo unos meses antes había violado a otra mujer sueca en Johanneshov. Una vez que cumpla su condena será expulsado de Suecia, aunque solo por diez años.

El de Liberia no será deportado, pero es condenado a tres años de prisión por asalto con violencia en la categoría de muy grave. Además se ha sabido que arrastra un gran número de delitos, como robo, maltrato o violencia contra funcionarios públicos.

Report: Migrant Rapes Swedish Teen, Beats Her Friend To The Point Of Brain Damage...
Vålds- och våldtäktskaos när ungdomar bjöd afrikaner till fest | Fria Tider


Lo que más me ha llamado la atención es que después del intento de homicidio, dejando al chaval con secuelas de por vida, y sabiendo que ya había violado a mas mujeres, a uno solo le caen 2 años y medio y al otro tres. Están convirtiendo ese país en un vertedero.

[youtube]dCDMGu-xi30[/youtube]
Vídeo promocionado por el gobierno sueco para fomentar el mestizaje.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Oct 2018)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ¿Donde pone que el padre o la hija sean progres?



No lo pone. Es posible que la noticia no este en la linea del hilo.


----------



## hijoPutin (10 Oct 2018)

Otro más a sumar en la lista de aliados del feminismo con la vida arruinada

Comediante y cantante superfeminista que tendrá que buscarse otra profesión ya que "no trataba a las mujeres con respeto"

Male Feminist Jamie Kilstein Booted From Podcast After Abuse Allegations

_Get woke, go broke_


----------



## isabela (11 Oct 2018)

Madre con dos hijos menores acoge a un refugiado afgano de 12 años en su casa. Mas tarde cuenta su experiencia en un programa de TV británico.


"Los trabajadores sociales me habían dicho que Abdul tenía solo 12 años, pero mi primera impresión tras verlo, es que aparentaba unos 19, pero como sabía que necesitaba un hogar, no pensé más en ello."

"Al principio se portaba bien, era una persona callada y muy reservada. Obviamente, pensé que estaba en shock".

"Una vez fuimos al dentista y me dijo que por su dentadura debía tener entre 18 y 21 años".

"Mas tarde me enteré de que había solicitado asilo en Bélgica cuando tenía 17 años. No entendiendo porqué se me ocultó esa información."

"Abrí una cuenta de Facebook para ayudarle a encontrar a su familia. Cuando se enteró, se enfadó muchísimo y empezó a amenazarnos."

"Más tarde descubrí que estaba frecuentando sitios web yihadistas".

"Cuando le sugerimos buscar otro hogar, se volvió muy agresivo, hasta el punto de que un pariente de la familia tuvo que interponerse entre nosotros, temiendo que nos lastimara, pero lo empujó y comenzó a golpearlo.

"Llamé a la policía y le pedí que se calmara y le dije: ¿por qué nos haces esto?".

Abdul fue arrestado, pero ahora teme que regrese y ataque a su familia. "Nos amenazó antes de que la policía se lo llevara, a mí y a los niños: 'Os mataré a todos. Sé donde vives'. Sabe incluso a que escuela van los niños, lo sabe todo."

"Estoy muy asustada porque sé que no está siendo vigilado adecuadamente. Cambiamos las cerraduras de casa y estoy en alerta constantemente."

Foster mum's hell: 'He was an adult refugee posing as a child. He was arrested and removed but threatened to kill me' | Loose Women​


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Oct 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Madre con dos hijos menores acoge a un refugiado afgano de 12 años en su casa. Mas tarde cuenta su experiencia en un programa de TV británico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Que disfrute lo acogido, será que no hay niños blancos que acoger en su país o países cristianos. Yo conozco mucha gente que en los 90 adoptó niños blancos rusos y ucranianos y ninguno ha teñido problemas con ellos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## hunter_pro (11 Oct 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Madre con dos hijos menores acoge a un refugiado afgano de 12 años en su casa. Mas tarde cuenta su experiencia en un programa de TV británico.
> 
> 
> "Los trabajadores sociales me habían dicho que Abdul tenía solo 12 años, pero mi primera impresión tras verlo, es que aparentaba unos 19, pero como sabía que necesitaba un hogar, no pensé más en ello."
> ...



Vaya, resulta que era un chimpancé hijo de puta y no un bote de sales balsámicas, joooder.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (11 Oct 2018)

Un caso cercano. Os cuento:

Pareja de estupendos, estupenda ella, estupendo el. Deciden adoptar un niño y se van a Colombia. Una vez alli, casi no salen del hotel por la inseguridad que estos mestizos de mierda imprimen a sus paises. Su contacto colombiano, previo pago de una generosa cifra, les gestiona la "adopcion". Pagando pasta obtienen dos hermanos (o eso les dijeron, porque una es mestiza india y el otro es un mugriento mulato). Salen del pais, no sin antes pagar, ser registrados, saqueadas las maletas etc, por la gloriosa y valiente policia de ese pais joya de letrino america, que hace la vista gorda con los niños. Y llegan a España con su par de cachorros marroncitos. No se que edad tendrian entonces, puede que entre 5-7 años.

La niña, mas o menos bien. Se adapta y es persona. Ya tiene 18 años, es guapilla. El mugriento mulato les ha jodido la vida a base de bien. Es gentuza de la peor calaña. Lo han dado por imposible, casi no saben nada de el. El mulato, ha buscado a los suyos y de ha integrado en una banda de letrinos tipo latin Kings, o trinitarios o algo parecido.

Que quereis que os diga. Yo me descojono cuando me entero de estas cosas.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (11 Oct 2018)

No me puedo creer que todavía no haya salido Michael Kimmel en este hilo. 

Sociólogo yanki especializado en jenaro y en misandria, director de la cátedra de "Estudios del Hombre y las Masculinidades" de la Universidad Stony Brook de Nueva York. 







Su último libro se llama "Angry White Men", y en él, oh sorpresa, afirma que los hombres blancos están enfadados por perder poder en la sociedad y que por eso pegan a sus esposas y violan todos los días mujeras como si no hubiera mañana. 

Lo pudimos ver en el documental "The Red Pill" como acérrimo aliado de la causa feminácea







Hace tan sólo dos meses este individuo ha sido acusado de ACOSO SEXUAL por Bethany Coston, profesora de Género, Sexualidad y Estudios de la Mujer en la Virginia Commonwealth University 

Reclaiming my fear: I will no longer stay silent about Michael Kimmel







¡YO TE CREO HERMANE! ::


----------



## CASA (11 Oct 2018)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> No me puedo creer que todavía no haya salido Michael Kimmel en este hilo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A mi se me hace cuesta arriba creer que este hombre se arriesgue a una denuncia de acoso sexual por una mujer con ese aspecto::

Igual es que a mí se me nubla el criterio o es que en la Universidad de Virginia todas las mujeres son como esta y no había otra a la que arrimarse:


----------



## laresial (11 Oct 2018)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> No me puedo creer que todavía no haya salido Michael Kimmel en este hilo.
> 
> Sociólogo yanki especializado en jenaro y en misandria, director de la cátedra de "Estudios del Hombre y las Masculinidades" de la Universidad Stony Brook de Nueva York.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué será que no me extraña?


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (11 Oct 2018)

CASA dijo:


> A mi se me hace cuesta arriba creer que este hombre se arriesgue a una denuncia de acoso sexual por una mujer con ese aspecto::
> 
> Igual es que a mí se me nubla el criterio o es que en la Universidad de Virginia todas las mujeres son como esta y no había otra a la que arrimarse:



La denuncia tiene pinta de ser una gran fabulación de la localcoñe en cuestión, que por cierto utiliza como pronombres de preferencia "they, their" :: 

Elle misme lo contó en un extenso artículo que no me leería ni con los ojos de la forera mierdafina 

Reclaiming my fear: I will no longer stay silent about Michael Kimmel

pero que intuyo está lleno de lloriqueos, histeria y pensamiento mágico. 

Así que el metooizado se merece un enorme meme de Andrea Fabra.


----------



## CASA (11 Oct 2018)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> La denuncia tiene pinta de ser una gran fabulación de la localcoñe en cuestión, que por cierto utiliza como pronombres de preferencia "they, their" ::
> 
> Elle misme lo contó en un extenso artículo que no me leería ni con los ojos de la forera mierdafina
> 
> ...



Recuerda muchísimo a un caso terrorífico que ya se ha mencionado en este mismo hilo, un abogado feminista que pide ayuda para una publicación de una amiga, y sale trasquilado. Terrorífico no por las consecuencias sino por el poder de manipulación que se percibe de las feministas más extremas en lo que escriben y por la impresión que da, por lo menos a mí, de que muchas de estas denuncias o amenazas de denuncias como en el primer caso, van bastante de expulsar al hombre de la industria de genero por una cuestión puramente crematística y de control y poder que por unas supuestas agresiones, sexuales o verbales.


También me ha chocado esto; 



> he invited a few of us into his office to talk about something related to class and immediately pushed “play” on his office phone’s voicemails while it was on speaker. Loud and clear for all of us to hear was the remarkable voice of, “Hi Michael, this is Jane…” Fonda. He not only knew Jane Fonda, but she calls him at work. If playing that message out loud for us wasn’t some form of a power trip, I don’t know what is.



:8::8:

Si uno de tus profesores recibe una llamada de un actor famoso, es lógico que dejes que abuse de tí sin denunciarlo porque tiene todo el poder))

Sin palabras me quedo.


----------



## carlitros_15 (11 Oct 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Madre con dos hijos menores acoge a un refugiado afgano de 12 años en su casa. Mas tarde cuenta su experiencia en un programa de TV británico.
> 
> 
> "Los trabajadores sociales me habían dicho que Abdul tenía solo 12 años, pero mi primera impresión tras verlo, es que aparentaba unos 19, pero como sabía que necesitaba un hogar, no pensé más en ello."
> ...



Y dónde estaba el padre biológico blanco de los niños? Ah, ya, en la cárcel con una denuncia falsa o pagando con sus impuestos la fiesta de la puta follanegros y el tercermundista.

Estas son las mujeres y esto es de lo que son capaces de hacer. Meter en su casa con sus hijos menores a un tercermundista africano para catar rabo de salvaje de la jungla.

Dar el poder a las mujeres está destruyendo nuestra civilización y nos está exterminando


----------



## hijoPutin (11 Oct 2018)

Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> No me puedo creer que todavía no haya salido Michael Kimmel en este hilo.
> 
> Sociólogo yanki especializado en jenaro y en misandria, director de la cátedra de "Estudios del Hombre y las Masculinidades" de la Universidad Stony Brook de Nueva York.
> 
> ...



mmmm, gostosa e nutritiva

Particularmente, a éste sí que lo odio con todo mi ser. Que te jodan Mikel, espero que no vuelvas a poder dar clases y que seas un apestado en el ambiente universitario. Esa mierda de argumento ya protege a todes les Feministes de cualquier contraargumentación

Me lo han dicho en vivo y en directo, si me quejo de la pérdida de presunción de inocencia, "eres un esclavista llorando porque pierdes el látigo"

Así, tal cual... espero que se pudra en el Infierno (ojalá existiera)


----------



## elbaranda (11 Oct 2018)

Iamtheblackwizards dijo:


> Uffff... ésta os va a gustar.
> 
> Remember?
> 
> ...



Por curiosidad, que estoy espeso, dónde está la ración de karma con estos supremacistas vascos? Qué ha pasado con ellos?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (12 Oct 2018)

Añado un aporte proveniente de este mismo foro:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/1088865-papa-maravilla-mi-lucha-contra-livg-2.html

Por el extracto siguiente se puede ver que es un progre estricto que ha recibido lo que sólo preveía destinado a los demás.

"_Me interesó tanto el tema de la Igualdad que, después de hacer mis pinitos en la Facultad de Políticas estudiando Antropología Social, decidí matricularme en el Máster de Igualdad de Género de la Universidad Complutense. No pude acabarlo, pero aprendí mucho de aquella experiencia. De nada me valió ese aprendizaje cuando me di de bruces con la realidad, cuando me di cuenta a base de palos que una cosa es lo que te cuentan en las aulas de las facultades y otra bien distinta la realidad de los Juzgados de Violencia de Género. Por cierto que, al menos en Coruña, no se llaman así: se llaman Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer. _"


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 Oct 2018)

Esta noticia hay que apuntársela, por si acaso.

Un motín de pasajeros progres que se iban de vaciones se solidarizan con un muchachito que iban a deportar, porque al pobrecito, lo "iban a separar de su familia".

El muchachito, de 29 años, resultó ser un violador grupal de una niña de 16 años.

Interesantísimo y emocionante VÍDEO dentro, filmado por los propios pasajeros. 

Somali man whose deportation was stopped by do-good plane passengers is revealed to be a gang-rapist | Daily Mail Online








Deseo que no haya que esperar la actuación del karma y que la justicia británica les dé a estos progremierdas su merecido.


----------



## etsai (15 Oct 2018)

Les traigo pan del día calentito:



Deftonic dijo:


> Una activista defensora de la inmigración es violada por un inmigrante marroquí en Francia
> 
> /la-realidad-supera-la-ficcion-mujer-pro-inmigracion-es-violada-por-un-marroqui-en-francia/ (web censurada, copia y pega en google).



Fuente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/1089874-nueva-afortunada-de-multiculturizacion-gratuita-francia.html


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Oct 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Les traigo pan del día calentito:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/1089874-nueva-afortunada-de-multiculturizacion-gratuita-francia.html





8 y 27 de lunes 15 de octubre de 2018 y me levanto con una sonrisa. Soy una mala persona...

... pero no tanto como los inmis que violan a mujeres progres.:XX:


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (16 Oct 2018)

Una profesora de Universidad muere cosida a cuchilladas a manos de su pareja en Rivas


¿Hay algo más progre actualmente que una profesora de Universidad?


----------



## Marchamaliano (16 Oct 2018)

Chicheta para el hilo cojones, Calopez

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 09:41 ----------




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.
> 
> 1- Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.
> 
> ...



Toda esta basura ha estado incitada desde los medios de propaganda desde hace décadas, desde periódicos, pasando por películas hasta carteles en marquesinas. Da que pensar.


----------



## brais (16 Oct 2018)

Noticia de 2016. Agresión contra una senadora de la izquierda en Alemania tras sus declaraciones contra los refugiados.






Líder de partido progre recibe un toque de atención por cuestionar la llegada masiva de inmis a Alemania. *Este ser de luz acaba de descubrir que para el NWO, la moronegrada está muy por encima de sus lacayos y que muy pronto se van a acabar sus tonterías feminazis.*


_Sahra Wagenknecht, representante del ala más radical de la formación de izquierdas Die Linke, ha recibido un tartazo de chocolate durante una convención de su partido en Magdeburgo a raíz de unas declaraciones suyas en las que defendía que Alemania no podía acoger a todos los refugiados que estaba recibiendo, en alusión a la llegada en 2015 de 1,1 millones de peticiones de asilo.

Estas declaraciones contrastan con la línea del partido, que hasta ahora se ha pronunciado contra toda medida restrictiva a las políticas de asilo._

Tartazo contra la líder de la Izquierda alemana tras sus declaraciones contra los refugiados | Internacional | EL MUNDO​

---------- Post added 16-oct-2018 at 20:29 ----------

y adentro vídrio... :

[youtube]5-uzHFRRAl8[/youtube]


----------



## Solomon Kane (17 Oct 2018)

*Ana Torroja se cabrea porque se están censurando las letras de sus canciones.* 








_“Siempre los cariñitos me han parecido una mariconez, y ahora hablo contigo en diminutivo, con nombres de pastel”_.

María, una las concursantes de OT, ha señalado que la palabra “mariconez” es homófoba y quiere cambiarla por “gilipollez”.

- “¿Por qué no quieres decir ‘mariconez’?”, le preguntó la directora Noemí Galera durante el ensayo. 
- “No me gusta eso”, respondió la joven. 
- “Pero si estás diciendo tacos todo el día”, le rebatió la directora del programa.


Total, que le al final le han dado permiso para hacer lo que le salga del papo y además han dicho que Ana Torroja ha dado su visto bueno. La vocalista de Mecano lo niega y se ha pronunciado al respecto vía twitter y además ha señalado que: 

“Mecano, tanto como grupo como cada uno por separado, siempre ha defendido la diversidad, el amor libre, la libertad de expresión y un largo etc, además tiene uno de los himnos más bellos escritos nunca defendiendo el amor homosexual: Mujer contra mujer”.

Pues ya es una apestada: 







... y las asociaciones LGTB van por ella a saco, tachándola de homofóbica y racista por la letras como "_debí mezclar ayer, hasta volverme maricón_" o "_yo también me voy, no sea que el monarca me enfile por Detroit_".

Asociaciones LGTBI acusan de homofobia a Mecano tras revisar su discografía.


Pues nada Ana, a disfrutar de los frutos de la dictadura lgbt que has estado promocionando.


----------



## Banana (17 Oct 2018)

"La revolución es como Saturno, devora a sus propios hijos." Roberspierre.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (17 Oct 2018)

este hilo hay que disfrutarlo en 3D, así nutre más


----------



## JIBA (17 Oct 2018)

Hoy en día las mujeres están *desconectadas de la realidad*. Creen en una idea de mundo donde ellas son capaces, fuertes, independientes, y ya no necesitan a los hombres. Creen que pueden luchar contra el "patriarcado" y liberarse. ::

La realidad es que en los momentos *donde el "patriarcado" responde sus agresiones, ellas se chocan contra una pared.* :XX:



Shocking moment the two people were fighting over the parking lot in Texas. - YouTube


El hombre se disponía a aparcar su vehículo en un lugar que acababa de liberarse en el estacionamiento del restaurante Golden Wok, en San Antonio, Texas. Sin embargo, cuando empezaba a avanzar, apareció otro auto y se le anticipó. De este se bajó una mujer mayor.

Indignado, el conductor se acercó y le pidió explicaciones. Ella le dijo que aparcara en otro lugar y se fue. En un ataque de ira, el hombre pateó el vehículo.

Poco antes había descendido de la parte trasera la hija de la conductora, Anjelica Lozano. Al ver el golpe del inmenso individuo, se acercó y directamente le pegó en el rostro.


----------



## LuisZarzal (18 Oct 2018)

Violan y asesinan a una instagramer a la que localizaron por su perfil | F5 | EL MUNDO



> Violan y asesinan a una instagramer a la que localizaron por su perfil





> Encontraron su cadáver a pocos metros de su casa, en el neoyorquino barrio de Queens. Había salido a correr por el parque Spring Creek, pero nunca volvió. A la estrella de Instagram Karina Vetrano la habían violado y estrangulado hasta la muerte, pero ella se había resistido con uñas y dientes. Su cuenta de Instagram, que hoy aparece como privada, era la ventana por la que más de 11.500 personas seguían sus consejos de fitness cada día. Según la Policía, esa misma cuenta de Instagram podría haber servido a sus asesinos para encontrarla. No hay sospechosos, ni siquiera hay evidencias de que víctima y asesino se conocieran, pero las fuerzas de seguridad apuntan a que pudieron encontrarla gracias a la geolocalización de su perfil de Instagram, en el que era muy activa.Sus familiares, amigos y cientos de fans despidieron a la bloguera este domingo. Después del funeral, la madre no pudo reprimir la rabia y, en una conferencia de prensa, deseó al asesino de su hija, aún a la fuga, una eternidad "en el infierno"."Estoy aquí para recordarte, en caso de que aún no lo sepas, que todo el mundo está en tu contra. El mundo entero ya sabe lo patético y basura que eres... y pronto te veremos cara a cara", aseguró, emocionada, Cathy Vetrano, según el Daily Mail. "Mi hija era una fuerza que había que tener en cuenta... Y te garantizo, hijo de puta, que sentirás el peso de esa fuerza no solo durante tu patética vida, sino también para el resto de la eternidad mientras ardes en el infierno


----------



## etsai (18 Oct 2018)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Violan y asesinan a una instagramer a la que localizaron por su perfil | F5 | EL MUNDO



¿Era progre?


----------



## Futuroscuro (18 Oct 2018)

Solomon Kane dijo:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Este pequeños "escándalo" está totalmente prefabricado y puesto en escena de forma totalmente artificial y creo que les está saliendo el tiro por la culata, porque además de arremeter contra los progres de la tele la coacción social no está yendo en la dirección que querían, se ha girado en el otro sentido y la gente censura los comentarios progres, los progres de la tv y contra los niñatos atontados que abuchearon a Torroja.

Cuidado con la ingeniería social que tiene resultados impredecibles.


----------



## ciberobrero (18 Oct 2018)

Reservo hueco para hablar de un familiar muy pijoprogre que trabaja de funci en un centro de MENAs de Madrid, para cuando me entere de algo.


----------



## Solomon Kane (19 Oct 2018)

¿Os acordáis de la activista que se hizo famosa por hacerse pasar por negra siendo blanca? pues ahora se enfrenta a una sentencia de hasta *15 años de prisión* por... fraude, como no.








Por lo visto estaba dando quejas de que ahora nadie la quería contratar: Los negros por ser blanca y los blancos por traidora.



> “There’s no protected class for me,” the former NAACP branch president told The Guardian. “I’m this generic, ambiguous scapegoat for white people to call me a race traitor and take out their hostility on. And I’m a target for anger and pain about white people from the black community. It’s like I am the worst of all these worlds.”



...y de que ya no tenía un duro y tenía que vivir de las ayudas del Estado y de la caridad de un amigo. Pues se ha descubierto que estaba cobrando estas ayudas de forma fraudulenta porque tenía ingresados en el banco casi 85.000 dólares gracias a los derechos de un libro sobre su historia, además de miles de dólares de donaciones y otros ingresos. 




> The bank records, court documents say, showed Diallo had deposited about $83,924 into her bank account in several monthly installments between August 2015 and September 2017, without reporting the income to the Department of Social and Health Services. This money, according to the case file, had come from authoring her book 'In Full Color'.
> 
> Now is accused of 1st Degree Theft by Welfare Fraud, Perjury in the 2nd Degree, and False Verification for Public Assistance. Her potential punishment under RCW 74.08.331 could include up to 15 years in prison.
> 
> ...




Algunos datos más sobre este elemento... 8:







- Rachel se casó en el 2000 con Kevin Moore, un hombre negro, del que se divorció en el 2004 y que la ha acusado de mentir y "envenenar" su relación con su hijo. Su hermano, Ezra Dolezal, también la ha acusado de haber "lavado el cerebro" a Izaiah para que "odiase a los blancos".

- Fue presidenta del NAACP -el antiguo Comité Nacional Negro- por su labor como activista a favor de los derechos de los negros, desde febrero de 2014 hasta junio de 2015, fecha en que fue obligada a dimitir a raíz de descubrirse que no era negra.

- Sus padres afirman que se enteraron de todo tras leer un artículo en un periódico. La activista ha asegurado que no ve a sus padres como sus auténticos progenitores, a pesar de que ellos han demostrado que sí lo son mediante pruebas de ADN.







- Una investigación realizada por la genealogista Elizabeth Banas solo fue capaz de encontrarle ancestros blancos en los últimos cuatro siglos, concretamente sus raíces son alemanas, holandesas, suecas y checoslovaca.

- En una entrevista a finales del 2015, Rachel reconoció públicamente y por primera vez desde que comenzó la polémica, que era blanca: "Reconozco que nací biológicamente de padres blancos, pero me identifico como negra". Además, ha lamentado que toda esta polémica está desviado la atención sobre el principal problema que afronta la comunidad negra en los Estados Unidos: la brutalidad policial.

- Fue contratada por la Universidad de Howard para impartir unas clases que ella misma definió como "clases de raza y cultura", "estudios negros" y "feminismo negro", pero fue despedida tras estallar el escándalo. Rachel los demandó sin éxito por discriminación, alegando que le habían negado un puesto de asistente docente, fondos para becas y otras oportunidades, por ser una mujer blanca. ::

- En abril de 2016, Rachel anunció que estaba escribiendo un libro sobre su identidad racial. En el libro, compara sus propias experiencias con las de la esclavitud. El periodista inglés Dominic Lawson la ha calificado como "el ejemplo más espectacular de un creciente fenómeno de personas que se hacen pasar por víctimas".


----------



## etsai (19 Oct 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Este pequeños "escándalo" está totalmente prefabricado y puesto en escena de forma totalmente artificial y creo que les está saliendo el tiro por la culata, porque además de arremeter contra los progres de la tele la coacción social no está yendo en la dirección que querían, se ha girado en el otro sentido y la gente censura los comentarios progres, los progres de la tv y contra los niñatos atontados que abuchearon a Torroja.
> 
> Cuidado con la ingeniería social que tiene resultados impredecibles.



Han intentado joder a MECANO, y para mucha gente ir a por MECANO es como ir a por su infancia o su juventud. 
Con los nostálgicos ochenteros no se juega.

Otro día lo intentarán con una pieza de caza más pequeña.


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (19 Oct 2018)

Solomon Kane dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de la activista que se hizo famosa por hacerse pasar por negra siendo blanca? pues ahora se enfrenta a una sentencia de hasta *15 años de prisión* por... fraude, como no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y los negros no la han apedreado???


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Oct 2018)

Esta no se atreve a pisar los pasillos de "la Complu" de donde es funci, porque los de la foto la joderían hasta el suicidio. Está exiliada en París enchufada de no sé qué de RRPP por un conocido.


----------



## Chortina Premium (20 Oct 2018)

Joder que gran hilo, la verdad que este mundo y sobretodo España está lleno de gilipollas descerebrados y adoctrinados


----------



## RetroMachoAlfa (24 Oct 2018)

La atleta Lauren McCluskey es asesinada a tiros por su ex novio, con antecedentes por delitos sexuales, en la Universidad de Utah

La atleta estadounidense Lauren McCluskey, asesinada a tiros por su exnovio

parece que se han olvidado de poner la foto del novio/asesino en la noticia...y cuando el asesinato de la golfista española la foto salía en todas partes ienso: y eso que esto es virulencia de jenaro 8:







por cierto, el susodicho tenía antecedentes por delitos sexuales, ¿que malo podía pasar?


----------



## etsai (24 Oct 2018)

RetroMachoAlfa dijo:


> La atleta Lauren McCluskey es asesinada a tiros por su ex novio, con antecedentes por delitos sexuales, en la Universidad de Utah
> 
> La atleta estadounidense Lauren McCluskey, asesinada a tiros por su exnovio
> 
> ...



No foto del asesino:

La atleta Lauren McCluskey es asesinada a tiros por su ex novio, con antecedentes por delitos sexuales, en la Universidad de Utah

No foto del asesino:

La atleta estadounidense Lauren McCluskey, asesinada a tiros por su exnovio

No foto del asesino:

Atletismo: Asesinan a tiros a una atleta en el campus de la Universidad de Utah | Marca.com

No foto del asesino:

https://www.mundodeportivo.com/atletismo/20181024/452529786936/asesinada-a-tiros-una-joven-atleta-en-utah.html

Ayyyy pillines… cómo se os ve el plumero.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Oct 2018)

ciberobrero dijo:


> *Reservo hueco* para hablar de un familiar muy pijoprogre que trabaja de funci en un centro de MENAs de Madrid, para cuando me entere de algo.




¿Cuando dices hueco quieres decir tumba?:8:


----------



## machote hispano (27 Oct 2018)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Cuando dices hueco quieres decir tumba?:8:



Sutil, muy sutil....







Me encanta la etiqueta de "...en carne viva", y "van a faltar palomitas".

Apenas se nota el up, ¿verdad?


----------



## etsai (30 Oct 2018)

*FRANCIA: Inmigrante viola a niña de su familia de acogida *



#14 dijo:


> En Roubaix (Francia), una familia acogió de forma gratuita a un inmigrante que decía que era perseguido en su país. La familia de acogida tiene una hija que por aquel entonces tenía 12 años, y el inmigrante de 29 años la violó diciendo que estaba “enamorado” de la niña.
> ¿De verdad hay gente tan gilipollas para meter en su casa a un desconocido que no se sabe ni de donde viene? La estupidez no conoce límites.
> 
> Adult refugee rapes 12-year-old daughter of his French foster family because 'he was in love'



Fuente: FRANCIA: Inmigrante viola a niña de su familia de acogida


----------



## isabela (30 Oct 2018)

He encontrado un caso muy perturbador. La víctima no solo ha intentado tapar el caso, sino que además sigue trabajando activamente en un movimiento que precisamente está fomentando que haya más de este tipo de desgracias.

Enero 2016. Manheim, Alemania.
Selin Goren, portavoz del movimiento de izquierdas Solid, fue violada por 3 hombres al salir del centro de refugiados donde trabajaba como activista. En su primera denuncia, aseguró desconocer la identidad de sus agresores y además dió muchas pistas falsas.

12 horas después, tuvo que reconocer que habían sido tres inmigrantes del centro en el que trabaja y dijo haber mentido porque no quería que su denuncia tuviese ningún tipo de repercusión racial. *Para ser tan feminista, eso de evitar que pudiese pasarle lo mismo a otra mujer, se ve que no está muy arriba dentro de su escala de prioridades.* 

Por lo visto le hicieron una entrevista que salió por TV para que contase lo que ocurrió.


Hoy os voy a presentar a Selin Goren, una activista fervientemente defensora de causas como el feminismo, la lucha contra el racismo o el antifascismo. 

[youtube]EHLUpyIfMIo[/youtube]

Selin cuenta que al llegar al parque cercano a su domicilio en seguida se percató de que no estaba sola. Entendió palabras en árabe y kurdo. Había tres inmigrantes jóvenes bebiendo a su lado, pero ella no les prestó mayor atención hasta que, de pronto, la rodearon. Trató de escabullirse, pero no había avanzado ni cuatro metros cuando la atraparon por detrás y la arrojaron al suelo, inmovilizándole el torso y los brazos, y apretándole el cuello hasta que le faltó el aire.

Cuando ya no se pudo defender, la violaron hasta que tras morder a uno de los atacantes, éstos decidieron emprender la fuga, llevándose su bolso. Ella fue directamente a la comisaría para denunciar el robo, pero no mencionó nada de la violación. No solo eso, sino que su primera declaración fue que la había asaltado “un grupo mixto” en la que había tanto extranjeros como individuos de apariencia nativa alemana.

En este punto de la historia la reportera le pregunta a Selin: “¿Por qué mintió usted?”, y ella responde que fue por miedo a que la extrema derecha utilizara el caso para echar más leña al fuego sobre el tema de los refugiados.

Alemania: violada por inmigrantes mintió para proteger a sus agresores del 'odio racista'​

Debe de haber una porrada de casos parecidos. Esta semana los iré recopilando y posteando en el hilo.


----------



## CASA (30 Oct 2018)

Pues sí que es perturbador, en cualquier caso mejor que le haya pasado a ella que aparentemente lo lleva bien que a otra mujer que seguro que después de pasarle se quedaría sin ganas de dar entrevistas. 

No sé, me parece una majadería de cabo a rabo:: sin segundas, la reacción de la tipa, que mienta sobre los autores si la violación es real, hasta esa diadema de flores me parece totalmente fuera de lugar:: uffff, muy mal las cabezas. Me dicen que la tía es una disminuida psíquica y me lo creo.


----------



## etsai (30 Oct 2018)

Si hubiese acudido a la rueda de reconocimiento algun chaval blanquito, ella no hubiese dudado en señalarlo para corroborar su absurda historia.

HdP.


----------



## Futuroscuro (30 Oct 2018)

Sarna con gusto...


----------



## isabela (31 Oct 2018)

Lauren Mann -de 25 años y natural de Colorado- llevaba ya en Viena 3 años. Se dedicaba a esconder a inmigrantes ilegales para que no fuesen deportados, y pasó lo que tenía que pasar. El 29 de enero de 2016 fue violada y asesinada por Abdou L, un africano de 24 años con numerosos antecedentes por robo y agresiones sexuales al que Lauren estaba escondiendo en su piso para que no le deportasen y al que incluso proveía de ropa, tabaco y comida.


_Allí fue encontrada la chica boca abajo en su cama. Su cara estaba cubierta con un suéter y sus pantalones habían sido bajados hasta sus rodillas. Sangre y vomito cubrían la cama y el suelo._

Violada y asesinada por el refugiado que escondía en casa​


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Oct 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Lauren Mann -de 25 años y natural de Colorado- llevaba ya en Viena 3 años. Se dedicaba a esconder a inmigrantes ilegales para que no fuesen deportados, y pasó lo que tenía que pasar. El 29 de enero de 2016 fue violada y asesinada por Abdou L, un africano de 24 años con numerosos antecedentes por robo y agresiones sexuales al que Lauren estaba escondiendo en su piso para que no le deportasen y al que incluso proveía de ropa, tabaco y comida.
> 
> 
> _Allí fue encontrada la chica boca abajo en su cama. Su cara estaba cubierta con un suéter y sus pantalones habían sido bajados hasta sus rodillas. Sangre y vomito cubrían la cama y el suelo._
> ...












Y la alemana de más arriba es una gorda, por tanto, _who cares?_

---------- Post added 31-oct-2018 at 19:03 ----------




etsai dijo:


> ¿Era progre?





El mundo de Instagram es el mundo progre, por tanto...


----------



## isabela (1 Nov 2018)

Malmo, Suecia. Los servicios sociales están desbordados ante la tromba de refugiados que están llegando al país escandinavo. Una familia sueca acude presto al rescate y acoge a dos inmigrantes africanos. Uno de ellos ha abusado de la hija de 10 años del matrimonio.

El agresor ha declarado tener 15 años de edad, aunque ese dato no ha podido ser verificado por la policía ya que el detenido dice haber extraviado todos sus documentos de identidad. Tampoco se sabe como logró introducirse en el país ni como pudo acogerse a las medidas de protección sociales puestas en marcha por el gobierno sueco.


_Una niña sueca de 10 años de edad sufrió abusos sexuales en su propia casa por parte de un adolescente inmigrante que los padres de la menor, ambos militantes izquierdistas, habían acogido en su propia casa pocas semanas antes. Se trata de Isak Andai, de Eritrea, quien afirma tener 15 años de edad, si bien este dato no ha podido ser autentificado por la policía.

Según informó un portavoz policial, la víctima fue agredida sexualmente tras quedarse dormida en un sofá. Se despertó sobresaltada cuando el agresor se hallaba acariciando sus pechos. Nada pudo hacer para evitar que se consumara la agresión sexual.

(...)

Andai ha sido condenado por abuso sexual. Tendrá que pagar a su víctima 425 € en concepto de daños y someterse a diez horas de terapia (sic).
_
Suecia: Una niña de diez años, agredida sexualmente por un inmigrante eritreo que había sido acogido en el domicilio familiar​


----------



## Punitivum (1 Nov 2018)

Solomon Kane dijo:


> ¿Os acordáis de la activista que se hizo famosa por hacerse pasar por negra siendo blanca? pues ahora se enfrenta a una sentencia de hasta *15 años de prisión* por... fraude, como no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Esta tarada es lo que yo llamo del grupo del los blanquitos acomplejados. Que se joda 

---------- Post added 01-nov-2018 at 19:38 ----------




isabela dijo:


> He encontrado un caso muy perturbador. La víctima no solo ha intentado tapar el caso, sino que además sigue trabajando activamente en un movimiento que precisamente está fomentando que haya más de este tipo de desgracias.
> 
> Enero 2016. Manheim, Alemania.
> Selin Goren, portavoz del movimiento de izquierdas Solid, fue violada por 3 hombres al salir del centro de refugiados donde trabajaba como activista. En su primera denuncia, aseguró desconocer la identidad de sus agresores y además dió muchas pistas falsas.
> ...






Qué enferma está. Ha visto al lobo,ha olido su aliento,ha sido devorada por él... Y de lo que se preocupa es de los cazadores.


----------



## Kelbek (1 Nov 2018)

Fotografió a su hijo sonriente y lo mató después: Cadena perpetua para un infanticida británico - RT

Me da pena por el mulatito pero la folla-traficantes merece todo el dolor que sienta ahora mismo.


----------



## birdland (2 Nov 2018)

También cuenta la de Los españoles que después de lo del 11 M votaron al psoe???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2018)

Oros dijo:


> El segundo post sobre ocupas del hilo y la verdad es que el tema es de traca. Pongo vídeo:
> 
> [youtube]qOAImQYj8CE[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Pues es muy bueno lo que dice uno de los comentarios: un montón de gente se puede turnar cada dos años para que el gilipollas no tenga su casa en toda su puta vida.


----------



## isabela (2 Nov 2018)

Estocolmo, Suecia, 10 de Noviembre del 2015. Karim Ageri -que dice tener 16 años- intenta abusar de una chica sueca de 16 años que había acudido a divertirse con los refugiados en su centro de acogida. La chica intenta huir, pero no lo logra y acaba con dos tajos en la cara.













_Dos adolescentes suecas se fueron de fiesta con unos refugiados a su centro de acogida al sur de Estocolmo. La velada acabó con una de las chicas apuñalada en la cara después de negarse a tener sexo con ellos.

Karim Tafsade de 16 años de edad, tocó a la chica en el culo, trató de besarla en la boca y le dejó claro que iba a tener sexo con ella. Ella se negó e intentó de escapar con su amiga por una de las ventanas, pero Karim la alcanzó y le rajó la cara dos veces con un cuchillo._

Europa Hoy: Un solicitante de asilo le raja la cara dos veces a una menor sueca de 16 años tras negarse a tener sexo con él


Están intentando juzgarlo como adulto para poder expulsarlo de Suecia. ::

_Algunos tribunales utilizan la prueba de "más allá de cualquier duda razonable". Esto significa que aunque el solicitante de asilo fuese adulto, sería clasificado como menor si el fiscal no puede demostrar lo contrario.

*Puede tener hasta 30 años*. Karim Ageri había solicitado asilo en Alemania el año pasado, y según dicha solicitud, es un hombre árabe llamado Mohamed que cumplirá 28 años dentro de un par de semanas, aunque según otros documentos de identidad obtenidos por los investigadores, podría haber nacido en 1986._







_Dice ser de Argelia, pero está registrado con un pasaporte Alemán donde se ha registrado como de Tunez. Así que no está nada claro de qué país es. También nos consta que se ha registrado en Marruecos con identidad marroquí._

Är Karim 16 år? Knivskar svensk tjej i ansiktet när hon vägrade sex






igni dijo:


> Fotografió a su hijo sonriente y lo mató después: Cadena perpetua para un infanticida británico - RT



Me acabo de enterar de esto por tu post ¿hay hilo en burbuja? :

---------- Post added 02-nov-2018 at 07:04 ----------

Vale, ya he dado con la madre, y desgraciadamente encaja con la temática del hilo. La han puesto a caldo, por cierto.



> what did she do erm dumped the poor boy on whomever she could erm this man was one in a possible 6 that he was father. Snorts coke but said she didnt know the father was a dealer yet everyone in this town knows he was erm had a car crash with this child in the car not in a car seat and she is unlicenced and uninsured. Some of the childs injuries were weeks old how did she not know considering the pain he would be in also taking selfies of her and her mates sniffing coke at the childs funeral and this is just a few of the things she has done.


----------



## isabela (3 Nov 2018)

Gallivare, Suecia. Agosto de 2017. Sueca de 22 años conoce a refugiado eritreo a través de una web de citas, queda con él para conocerse en persona, y acaba siendo violada de forma brutal.

A raíz de dicha violación, la chica no solo sufría de numerosos dolores -sobre todo en las piernas y en la cara-, sino que además estaba continuamente recibiendo amenazas de un amigo del agresor, también un inmigrante africano, por denunciar a su amigo a la policía.

Demasiado para la chica, que entró en depresión y no llegó a año nuevo. Por lo que respecta a su agresor, ha recibido una condena a dos años de cárcel.

Muere una joven sueca de 22 años después de ser violada brutalmente por un inmigrante africano

---------- Post added 03-nov-2018 at 07:12 ----------

No me puedo creer que los suecos no se enteren de lo que está pasando en su país. En mayo de 2016 la policía publicó un informe reconociendo que Suecia tiene la tasa más alta de acoso y violencia física y sexual. Algunos datos de ese informe:

- El 93% de las violaciones son a manos de refugiados.
- El 43% de las víctimas son menores de edad.
- El 100% de los violadores reincidentes son inmigrantes o descendientes suyos.
- El 100% de las violaciones grupales son a manos de inmigrantes o de descendientes suyos. Tienen incluso un nombre para ello: Taharrush, lo cual dice mucho sobre lo normal que ven los musulmanes las violaciones grupales.
- Más del 70% de las violaciones grupales son cometidas por afganos, eritreos o somalíes.
- Más del 85% de las violaciones grupales son perpetradas por inmigrantes registrados como “menores sin acompañante”.
- El Consejo Nacional Sueco para la Prevención del Delito afirma que estas cifras son aún peores, pues estiman que más del 75% de los ataques NO son denunciados.
- A la mayoría de los refugiados condenados por delitos sexuales se les concede el asilo mientras cumplen condena. Solo se deportan 1 de cada 5.

Violaciones invisibilizadas: Rape Refugee - Disidencias


----------



## patroclus (3 Nov 2018)

Toda aquella mujer que se vaya con un refugiado o vaya a un centro de refugiados y luego la violen o la agredan se lo ha buscado ella solita. 

Espero que aprenda la lección.


----------



## brais (4 Nov 2018)

isabela dijo:


> No me puedo creer que los suecos no se enteren de lo que está pasando en su país. En mayo de 2016 la policía publicó un informe reconociendo que Suecia tiene la tasa más alta de acoso y violencia física y sexual. Algunos datos de ese informe:
> 
> - El 93% de las violaciones son a manos de refugiados.
> - El 43% de las víctimas son menores de edad.
> ...



[youtube]X3-_KZExlJ0[/youtube]


Como queda patente en el vídeo, en Suecia se han hecho unas campañas tremendas en pro de la cultura del mestizaje, *por eso hay tanta gente atolondrada*. Los suecos no tienen por qué integrarse con nadie. Ese es su país, su cultura y su raza. Los inmigrantes no han venido a integrarse. Por lo visto, son los suecos quienes tienen que hacerlo. Lo que tendrían que hacer los suecos es dejarles bien claro que ese es su país, y si a los inmis no les gusta lo que hay, pues pueden marcharse cuando quieran. Desgraciadamente para ellos, su gobierno no solo no reacciona, sino que incluso ha permitido que varias zonas de su país ya no se rijan por las leyes suecas, sino por las islámicas. Luego llegan los lloros... 


Nalin Pekgul is a self-described feminist and former member of parliament for the left wing Swedish Social Democrats. For over 30 years, she lived in the Stockholm suburb of Tensta but says that she no longer feels safe there. She claims Muslim fundamentalists have taken over and she doesn’t feel she can visit the centre of Tensta without being harassed.

Swedish Feminists Flee Suburbs Due to Islamic Fundamentalism​


----------



## España1 (4 Nov 2018)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Pues yo creo que todo es reversible. Eso si, con medidas de fuerza y extremas, pero se puede solucionar.



Los alemanes saben mucho de medidas extremas...


----------



## isabela (6 Nov 2018)

Subo hilo. Lo peor de estos inconscientes es que sus acciones siempre acaban afectado a los demás. Hay que alejarse de ellos por nuestra propia seguridad. 

En octubre de 2016, en Terni, Italia, sale a la luz el caso de un matrimonio que no mucho tiempo después de acoger a un refugiado africano de 31 años, descubren -después de quedarse embarazada- que había estado abusando de una niña de 12 años hija de una amiga muy cercana a la familia. El bebé fruto de las violaciones fué rechazado y entregado en adopción.

Un matrimonio italiano adopta a un africano de 31 años y éste viola y deja embarazada a una niña de 12 años hija de una amiga de la pareja


----------



## Joaquim (6 Nov 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Meter 140 negrazos en tu casa en la que está tu mujer y tus 8 hijos es ser lo más inconsciente, anormal y antihombre que se puede ser.
> 
> La casa de un hombre es su fortaleza, ahí no entra nadie sin su permiso, y la tiene que defender con uñas y dientes, por eso lo de este tipejo no tiene nombre.



Me recuerda a esto...







Viridiana - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Paradojicamente, esta película que se burla de los progres y los buenistas, es idolatrada por los progres por meterse con la Iglésia... por progre y buenista.


----------



## hartman2 (6 Nov 2018)

gracias este hilo me nutre.


----------



## LuisZarzal (15 Nov 2018)

Hay que subir el hilo. ¿No hay más progres que hayan recibido karma durante este tiempo?


----------



## Guillotin (15 Nov 2018)

España1 dijo:


> Los alemanes saben mucho de medidas extremas...



Y los españoles:


----------



## etsai (16 Nov 2018)

Ahora no se trata de un individuo sino de todo un pueblo.
Nútranse...



acitisuJ dijo:


> *El alcalde de Somosierra reclama que se revierta el traslado de MENAS al municipio: "Es una locura"*
> 
> 15/11/2018
> 
> ...


----------



## Constantine (17 Nov 2018)

*El famoso abogado del #MeeToo, Michael Avenatti, detenido por golpear a su ex*. :






Avenatti, saliendo bajo fianza de la comisaría de policía.

La policía ha confirmado dicha agresión ya que la mujer presentaba el rostro "amoratado" y con varias marcas, fruto de una discusión con su exmarido, según consta en la denuncia. Avenatti se estaba preparando para presentarse como candidato a las elecciones presidenciales de 2020. Niega los hechos.

Recordemos que Avenatti se subía por las paredes cada vez que alguien cuestionaba la credibilidad de las acusaciones de Julie Swetnick contra el juez Brett Kavanaugh, alegando que había que ser muy machista para dudar de la veracidad del relato de una víctima de violencia de género.

Este caso recuerda al de Schneidermann, el fiscal demócrata de NY, anti-Trump foribundo y muy feminista. El también iba a participar en la carrera por la Casa Blanca hasta que 3 mujeres le denunciaron por violencia de género.

El abogado del MeeToo, detenido por violencia doméstica


----------



## LuisZarzal (19 Nov 2018)

Fuente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...se-saca-selfie-y-le-estalla-bomba-rostro.html



deportista dijo:


> Un ataque millenial que terminó mal. Un intento de atentado en el Cementerio de la Recoleta de Buenos Aires, finalizó con una joven gravemente herida luego de que manipulara un explosivo y luego intentara tomarse una fotografía en el lugar. El artefacto estalló antes de lo previsto, cuando ella preparaba una selfie.
> 
> El diario La Nación informa que la mujer y un varón colocaron el explosivo en el mauselo del coronel argentino Ramón Lorenzo Falcón, un ex político, militar y jefe policial concido por ser un represor de las manifestaciones obreras de inicios del Siglo XX.
> 
> ...



Karma instantáneo


----------



## etsai (19 Nov 2018)

Guerra civil en la izquierda: progres internacionalistas VS rojos de la vieja escuela.

*Ready?... FIGHT!!*

Rojo acusado de acoso por mora y defendiéndose con la carta Marica:

Boom !! "la izquierda" se ha roto. Las musulmanas y negros globalistas de Soros están atacando a la "izquierda blanca"

- "Una mora acusa a Don Julián, profe rojo o como queráis llamarle (forero de burbuja.info y twittero influncer en la izquierda más izquierda y comunista) *de acoso pederastia*"

- "El Profesor Rojo interpone una denuncia"


----------



## Futuroscuro (19 Nov 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Guerra civil en la izquierda: progres internacionalistas VS rojos de la vieja escuela.
> 
> *Ready?... FIGHT!!*
> 
> ...



Curioso porque a es tipeja la denuncié y ayer me llegó una notificación de Twitter de que aceptaban mi denuncia y la sancionaban.

Este caso concreto es típico en discusiones entre rojos, cuando te metes en ideologías absurdas llenas de contradicciones, se acaban devorando entre ellos.


----------



## isabela (19 Nov 2018)

Venga, subo el hilo yo también. :rolleye:

Malmo, Suecia, 12 de noviembre de 2016. Un grupo de musulmanes le dan una soberana paliza a Anders Vendel (un conocido chef de la tv sueca famoso por su discurso antiracista) por parecerse demasiado a Trump.








Vendel, la estrella del programa de TV "_The Struggle of the Chefs_" y un destacado activista prorefugiados en su país, fue atacado y golpeado brutalmente en la madrugada del sábado en Malmo. Debido a la gravedad de las heridas, Vendel tuvo que ser hospitalizado de urgencia y estuvo ingresado durante 48 horas para ser tratado de sus heridas y contusiones. Tras salir del hospital, el chef ha querido compartir su historia:

"Estoy en Urgencias esperando por las radiografías. Tres musulmanes dijeron que me parecía a Trump y me dieron una paliza. Dos me agarraron por los brazos y el tercero empezó a darme puñetazos en la cara. Traté de defenderme con las piernas, pero tras recibir unos 20 puñetazos en la cara, acabé desplomándome. Una vez en el suelo, los tres empezaron a patearme. Tengo la nariz rota, no puedo abrir un ojo y tengo la boca, labios y mandíbula destrozados".

Pegan una paliza a un afamado chef sueco al confundirle con Donald Trump


----------



## Poyo (19 Nov 2018)

isabela dijo:


> Venga, subo el hilo yo también. :rolleye:
> 
> Malmo, Suecia, 12 de noviembre de 2016. Un grupo de musulmanes le dan una soberana paliza a Anders Vendel (un conocido chef de la tv sueca famoso por su discurso antiracista) por parecerse demasiado a Trump.
> 
> ...



Está claro que la culpa es de Trump.


----------



## Derroition Man (19 Nov 2018)

Una 'progre' proinmigración contrata a un refugiado para que cuide de su padre de 85 años y acaba matándolo





Abgelehnter Asylbewerber tötete Rentner, floh mit dem Auto des Opfers - News Inland - Bild.de
*Solicitante de asilo rechazado mata a jubilados (85) Huyó después del hecho
el carro de su victima
*
de: CHRISTOPH SCHULT, CORNELIUS KETTLER y JENS SCHWARCK publicado en
18.11.2018 - 23:29 reloj

Schwerin - el jubilado Dietrich P. († 85) vivió después de la muerte de su esposa Elisabeth solo en enero de 2012 en su casa familiar en Wittenburg (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern). *Su hija estuvo involucrada en la ayuda a los refugiados de Sajonia.* Y ella le dio a su padre un solicitante de asilo de Afganistán (20), quien lo ayudó de vez en cuando en la casa.

De la noche al sábado, según la policía, ¡fue este joven solicitante de asilo el que cortó la garganta de Dietrich P.!

Huyó del automóvil de la víctima después del incidente, se estrelló contra un seto y continuó hacia la A24, donde finalmente lo atraparon.

La policía localizó al asesino porque el asesino fue observado por un ayudante de la casa de Bosnia que estaba conectado a la víctima dependiente a través de un monitor de bebé con una cámara.

Al parecer, el bosnio fue despertado por los gritos de ayuda de su cliente. Inmediatamente llamó a la policía y a la ambulancia, pero ya no pudieron salvar al jubilado ...
Lee tambien

Corte de garganta: solicitante de asilo rechazado mata a jubilado (85)
En la garganta Pateó a los solicitantes de asilo rechazados (20) Matar a jubilados (85)

Un solicitante de asilo rechazado (20) ha
mató a un jubilado en Wittenburg (Mecklenburg-Vorpommern). Se emitió una orden de arresto. 

La solicitud de asilo del perpetrador fue rechazada en Sajonia. Recibió una tolerancia hasta finales de enero de 2019. Aparentemente usó Dietrich P. durante una semana en agosto, había sido contratado para jardinería y limpieza durante el fin de semana.

El motivo? Claro! Sin embargo, la policía descarta un trasfondo político o religioso.

Dietrich P., quien era el presidente del GLP local en la RDA, participó en la comunidad de 6000 habitantes, entre otros, en una asociación que preserva y restaura el antiguo molino en Wittenburg. Un amigo del club: "Todos aquí conocían a Dietrich, siempre fue amable y servicial. Es increíble que esto nos pase a nosotros ".

El autor fue presentado al magistrado, ¡está bajo custodia!


----------



## nelsoncito (19 Nov 2018)

Poned aquí también el caso del terrorista racista vasco que acabó viogenizado.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Nov 2018)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Fuente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...se-saca-selfie-y-le-estalla-bomba-rostro.html
> 
> 
> 
> Karma instantáneo




_Un ataque millenial que *terminó mal*_


No estoy muy de acuerdo en eso.:XX::XX:


----------



## acitisuJ (20 Nov 2018)

*Solicitante de asilo rechazado "asesina al padre, de 85 años, de una trabajadora con refugiados que le consiguió un trabajo ayudando a su padre en la casa" en Alemania

Anciano, de 85 años, encontrado con la garganta cortada en su casa en Wittenburg, Alemania

Un cuidador fue testigo del brutal asesinato en un video monitor de bebé

El sospechoso es un hombre afgano de 20 años de edad cuya solicitud de asilo fue rechazada

El joven de 20 años había sido contratado para trabajar en la casa durante el fin de semana*

19 de noviembre de 2018

*Un hombre afgano de 20 años fue arrestado por el asesinato de un jubilado de 85 años* en el norte de Alemania. Dietrich P. fue encontrado muerto *con su garganta cortada* en su casa en Wittenburg, Mecklemburgo-Pomerania Occidental en las primeras horas del sábado. El sospechoso había sido *contratado por la hija de Dietrich P., una trabajadora de ayuda a refugiados, para realizar algún trabajo en la casa*, incluida la jardinería y la limpieza, durante el fin de semana. Dietrich P. necesitaba ayuda diaria después de la muerte de su esposa en 2012, y en agosto del año pasado, el sospechoso de 20 años había pasado una semana trabajando como cuidador. Según un comunicado de la policía, *el anciano de 85 años fue atacado en su cama* alrededor de las 2 am del sábado por la mañana.

Según un informe de Bild, *un trabajador del servicio de asistencia domiciliaria presenció el asesinato a través de un video monitor de bebé* que se había creado para ayudar a vigilar al anciano. Los gritos del anciano de 85 años despertaron al cuidador, quien llamó a los servicios de emergencia cuando vio el ataque. El hombre de 20 años de edad huyó de la escena en el auto de la víctima, pero la policía le pudo detener. Los medios de comunicación alemanes informaron que *la solicitud de asilo del hombre afgano había sido rechazada, y que debía ser deportado en enero* del próximo año. La policía dijo en una declaración el domingo que la razón del ataque aún no está clara, ya que nada fue robado de la casa y han descartado un motivo político o religioso.

Rejected asylum seeker 'murders father, 85, of refugee worker' in Germany | Daily Mail Online

Rentner in Wittenburg starb an tiefem Halsschnitt

Wittenburg: Obduktion bestätigt: Rentner starb an tiefem Halsschnitt - Panorama - Zeitungsverlag Waiblingen

Tat in Wittenburg: Rentner ist verblutet | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Mecklenburg-Vorpommern

Mord an Rentner in Wittenburg: Ex-Pfleger verdächtig | Welt

https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/art...er-in-seinem-Haus-in-Wittenburg-getoetet.html


----------



## Futuroscuro (20 Nov 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Solicitante de asilo rechazado "asesina al padre, de 85 años, de una trabajadora con refugiados que le consiguió un trabajo ayudando a su padre en la casa" en Alemania
> 
> Anciano, de 85 años, encontrado con la garganta cortada en su casa en Wittenburg, Alemania
> 
> ...




Aquí lo justo hubiera sido que la garganta no fuera de la de ese hombre, sino de la hija, la culpable del asesinato.


----------



## etsai (20 Nov 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Aquí lo justo hubiera sido que la garganta no fuera de la de ese hombre, sino de la hija, la culpable del asesinato.



Pero tendrá que cargar con esa culpa el resto de su vida.

¿Te parece poco castigo?

El Karma encuentra mil maneras de hacerte pagar el daño que estás causando a la sociedad, a cual más imaginativa.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Nov 2018)

etsai dijo:


> Pero tendrá que cargar con esa culpa el resto de su vida.
> 
> ¿Te parece poco castigo?
> 
> El Karma encuentra mil maneras de hacerte pagar el daño que estás causando a la sociedad, a cual más imaginativa.





¿Y quién dice que a lo mejor no quería librarse ya de su anciano padre de forma "casual"?:

En mi familia hay una mala víbora que cuando murió su anciano padre de 86 años quedó muy aliviada, y eso que el viejo prácticamente no daba problemas.


----------



## etsai (20 Nov 2018)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Poned aquí también el caso del terrorista racista vasco que acabó viogenizado.



*Tus deseos son ordenes para mi...* :rolleye:


*Iñaki Rekarte, el etarra blanqueado por Jordi Ébola, detenido por maltrato.*







Fuente: Iñaki Rekarte, el etarra blanqueado por Jordi Ébola, detenido por maltrato. - Off Topic - Foro Meristation

De arrepentido de ETA a detenido por violencia machista contra la mujer por la que se salió de la banda | Crónica

*Como etarra arrepentido merece un espacio en el programa de Évole. Como maltratador arrepentido sin embargo todos sabemos que no.*


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Nov 2018)

etsai dijo:


> *Tus deseos son ordenes para mi...* :rolleye:
> 
> 
> *Iñaki Rekarte, el etarra blanqueado por Jordi Ébola, detenido por maltrato.*
> ...





Lo que pasa es que el etarra de progre tiene poco. La progre es ella, y recibe karma de las víctimas de su amorcito por creer que un asesino es reformable. Que se joda. Y para colmo le ha hecho dos hijos.


----------



## hijoPutin (20 Nov 2018)

¿y no está la Leticia Tolerda? ¿o estáis esperando que el tsunami de mierda se la lleve por delante para explayaros?


----------



## CASA (20 Nov 2018)

hijoPutin dijo:


> ¿y no está la Leticia Tolerda? ¿o estáis esperando que el tsunami de mierda se la lleve por delante para explayaros?



A esta le están dando pa'l pelo y gente que ha trabajado con ella está aprovechando la polémica para soltar unas cuantas perlas que le tenían guardadas))


----------



## Albaro (21 Nov 2018)

Manda huevos menuda escabechina que está haciendo eso del #MeToo entre los progres, si le plantan cara a la acusación de acoso, son rápidamente linchados por su propia horda: si una mujer dice que sí, es violación y punto. Y si tragan, tienen que atenerse a las consecuencias y ver como su carreras se van por el retrete. En cualquier caso se lo han buscado ellos solitos. Por cierto, no he visto a este tarado en la recopilación: ienso:







Acusan de tener sexo con una chica de 14 años a Haplo Schaffer


----------



## CaCO3 (21 Nov 2018)

Creo que es bastante reciente:

Leticia Llorera recibiendo karma del bueno:

Aina Clotet acusa a Leticia Dolera de no contratarla por estar embarazada



> Aina Clotet acusa a Leticia Dolera de no contratarla por estar embarazada
> 
> La actriz ha emitido un comunicado en el que desmiente a Leticia Doletra tras excluirla de su nueva serie al comunicarle su embarazo
> 
> ...


----------



## acitisuJ (21 Nov 2018)

*Hombres armados secuestran a una voluntaria italiana en la costa de Kenia*







21 nov. 2018

*Cinco personas resultaron heridas y una voluntaria italiana fue secuestrada en un ataque perpetrado el martes por la noche por decenas de hombres armados* en una localidad situada a unos 80 kilómetros de la ciudad costera y turística de Malindi, en el este de Kenia, informó hoy la Policía. La voluntaria, una estudiante italiana de 23 años identificada por una fuente policial a la televisión local Citizen TV y a la radio Capital FM como Silvia Constanca, trabajaba como cooperante para la ONG Africa Milele Onlus, que tiene proyectos para niños huérfanos.

El ataque se produjo sobre las 20.00 hora local cuando un *grupo de hombres armados con fusiles de asalto AK-47 atacaron el centro de negocios* de Chakama, en el condado de Kilifi, según informó la Policía en un comunicado. Durante este ataque resultaron *heridos tres menores de edad, de 10, 12 y 16 años de edad*, que se encuentran en condición estable y otros *dos jóvenes de 20 y 23 años, de los cuales uno de ellos está en situación crítica* en el hospital. "Ni las razones del ataque ni la identidad de los atacantes ha sido establecida", afirmó la Policía, que informó de que está buscando a los "criminales" e intentando rescatar a la cooperante italiana.

Africa Milele, una pequeña ONG que tiene sede en Fano (Italia), trabaja en "la acogida, el apoyo y la educación de todos aquellos niños marginados de la sociedad por ser huérfano", según se recoge en su web. *La Policía está investigando si los atacantes pueden tener relación o pertenecer al grupo yihadista Al Shabab*, que opera en Somalia, pero suele hacer incursiones en la vecina Kenia para cometer ataques terroristas.

La mayoría de los atentados de Al Shabab en los últimos años han sido en la frontera entre los dos países como represalia por la presencia en Somalia del Ejército keniano, desde octubre de 2011, para combatir a los yihadistas. Sin embargo, el peor atentado de Al Shabab en territorio keniano ocurrió en abril de 2015, cuando 148 personas murieron en el asalto a la Universidad de Garissa (norte de Kenia), cuyas instalaciones mantuvieron bajo su control durante 16 horas.

En septiembre de 2013, al menos cuatro terroristas de Al Shabab asaltaron el centro comercial Westgate en Nairobi, muy frecuentado por extranjeros, y mataron a 67 personas durante los cuatro días que estuvieron dentro del edificio, asediados por las fuerzas de seguridad. Al Shabab, que anunció en 2012 su adhesión formal a la red Al Qaeda, controla parte del territorio en el centro y el sur del país y aspira a instaurar en Somalia un Estado Islámico de corte wahabí. Somalia vive en un estado de guerra y caos desde 1991, cuando fue derrocado el dictador Mohamed Siad Barré, lo que dejó al país sin Gobierno efectivo y en manos de milicias islamistas y señores de la guerra.

Hombres armados secuestran a una voluntaria italiana en la costa de Kenia | Internacional


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Nov 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Hombres armados secuestran a una voluntaria italiana en la costa de Kenia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





La estarán haciendo sentir el África, es triste pero hay que ser iNVecil para ir de cooperante a África sin militares protegiéndote, y es que incluso con militares a mi alrededor YO NO LO HARÍA.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## etsai (21 Nov 2018)

Aquí los angelitos.


----------



## CASA (21 Nov 2018)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> La estarán haciendo sentir el África, es triste pero hay que ser iNVecil para ir de cooperante a África sin militares protegiéndote, y es que incluso con militares a mi alrededor YO NO LO HARÍA.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección



Esto pone muy mal cuerpo, esa chica no va a volver a ser la misma jamás.:S:S


----------



## Futuroscuro (21 Nov 2018)

Si vuelve, vendrá sin la sonrisa y con ganas de votar extrema derecha.


----------



## etsai (21 Nov 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Si vuelve, vendrá sin la sonrisa y con ganas de votar extrema derecha.



En la neoreligión progre, el martirio no hace sino reafirmar más en la fe a sus creyentes.

Ojalá esta neomartir salga con vida para que pueda iluminarnos con su testimonio y animar a que más gente tome el mismo camino que ella.

Alabado sea Nelson Mandela, oremos por ella y cantemos juntos el _'We are the world'_.


----------



## Fausto1880 (21 Nov 2018)

patroclus dijo:


> Toda aquella mujer que se vaya con un refugiado o vaya a un centro de refugiados y luego la violen o la agredan se lo ha buscado ella solita.
> 
> Espero que aprenda la lección.



No vale.

No estamos hablando de cabezotas que se metan en algo turbio contra los consejos de todos.

Son pavas que hacen lo que aplauden en televisión, lo que aconsejan en su iglesia o lo que hace su madre. Y se encuentran con que nadie les había dicho la verdad.

Por ejemplo, la chica de 16 años rajada no es una progre recibiendo karma, es otra víctima inocente más.


----------



## CaCO3 (21 Nov 2018)

CASA dijo:


> Esto pone muy mal cuerpo, esa chica no va a volver a ser la misma jamás.:S:S



_Esa chica no va a volver._ El resto de la frase sobra completamente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (21 Nov 2018)

CASA dijo:


> Esto pone muy mal cuerpo, esa chica no va a volver a ser la misma jamás.:S:S





Pero a que ser de luz se le ocurre ir de cooperante a África??? Como mínimo la van a violar 50 veces, quizás incluso la esclavicen. Si tiene mucha suerte y salva la vida se dará cuenta que ir a esos países no es un juego, que es cosas de FUERZAS MILITARES MUY ARMADAS Y PREPARADAS , no de progres de mierda que se quieren hacer fotos sonriendo con niños negritos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección

---------- Post added 21-nov-2018 at 17:25 ----------




Fausto1880 dijo:


> No vale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Entonces es un claro Darwin, solo los más preparados sobreviven y la que hace caso a la tele no está entre ellos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Fuera HIJOS DE PUTA de la Selección


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (21 Nov 2018)

si este tipo de noticias fueran de dominio público el mundo no sería ésta distopía que nos han montado los polladescapotables para los gentiles.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (22 Nov 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Si vuelve, vendrá sin la sonrisa y con ganas de votar extrema derecha.





Que va, no subestimes el Síndrome de Estocolmo. Dirá que no todos son iguales.


----------



## D4sser (22 Nov 2018)

caco3 dijo:


> _Esa chica no va a volver._ El resto de la frase sobra completamente.




No seas tan racista, mi madre sube al bus con muchos más hombres blancos y no la pasa nada, el color de piel no tiene nada que ver ::

(joder mola hablar como un tarado progre :XX: :XX: )


----------



## Mazaldeck (23 Nov 2018)

No había visto el hilo.

Lo subo.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Nov 2018)

Igual soy mala persona, pero es que viene como anillo al dedo en este hilo: conforero progre al que viogenizan, y aún encima reconoce en el hilo que gritó a la tía por teléfono y le insultó por whatsapp ::

Me llegó el momento.Me han puesto una viogen.


----------



## DaniAE188 (24 Nov 2018)

D4sser dijo:


> No seas tan racista, mi madre sube al bus con muchos más hombres blancos y no la pasa nada, el color de piel no tiene nada que ver ::
> 
> (joder mola hablar como un tarado progre :XX: :XX: )



Y como un puto laísta de mierda .


----------



## etsai (3 Dic 2018)

*Le han hecho un 'Me too' al presentador de Cosmos*

*Para un afroamericano astrofísico que encuentran y les pasa esto, ya es mala suerte.*

Neil deGrasse Tyson, presentador de "Cosmos", acusado de acoso sexual y conducta inapropiada

"El periodista David McAfee, a través del portal Patheos, publicó un extenso reportaje donde daba voz al testimonio de dos mujeres: una, la doctora Katelyn N. Allers, profesora asociada de Física y Astronomía de la Universidad de Bucknell, aseguraba que Tyson la manoseó durante una fiesta celebrada tras una convención de la Sociedad de Astronomía de América en 2009; la segunda, Ashley Watson, anterior asistente del conocido divulgador, afirma que fue obligada a dejar su puesto después de que se quejara del comportamiento de su superior."






_'¿He sido yo?'_


----------



## Gothaus (3 Dic 2018)

¡¡Ay, que me LoL!! A ver si con esto desvían la atención del fraude multicultiprogremarxista vendehumos este y ponen el foco en la ciencia de verdad y en la gente que realmente sabe.

Y es que un tío que en vez de romperse los cuernos en su campo se dedica a vender la moto y a emplear su tiempo a realizar "performances" como esta...

[youtube]2bnAb5IVKQI[/youtube]

...pues qué quieren que les diga. Es el Steve Jobs de la ciencia, que se lleva el mérito de lo que otros más inteligentes que él han creado, pero que no han sabido vender el hielo a los esquimales como él.


----------



## bocadRillo (3 Dic 2018)

Por favor, las imágenes fuertes en spoiler. 
Algunos tenemos el estómago delicado.
Gracias.


----------



## MAUSER (3 Dic 2018)

Creo que en estas señaladas fechas no deberíamos dejar de regodearnos en la derrota de gusana Díaz y la PSOE de Andalucía, Los cuales han recibido una patada de Karma en el culo. Viva España.


----------



## carlitros_15 (6 Dic 2018)

*Hallan muerto amordazado, torturado y asesinado a golpes en su casa al primer presidente del colectivo LGTBI en Valencia y defensor de la inmigración

*







Fernando Lumbreras, activista precursor de los derechos LGTBI y expresidente de la organización Lambda, ha sido hallado muerto, con las manos atadas y golpes en la cabeza, en su vivienda de la calle Julián Peña de Valencia.

La organización que presidió, encargada de defender los derechos de los colectivos LGTBI, ha escrito un mensaje en su cuenta de Twitter lamentando la pérdida de Lumbreras. "Hoy es un día triste. Fernando Lumbreras, una de las primeras personas al frente de Lambda, ha sido encontrado muerto en su casa. Queremos por encima de todo recordar y rendir homenaje al gran trabajo que Fernando hizo por los derechos LGTBI. Como hermano de lucha, siempre te tendremos en la memoria”, han escrito. 

Los hechos ocurrieron, presuntamente, a las 20:00 horas de este miércoles. Al llegar a la vivienda los agentes se encontraron a la víctima, de 60 años, maniatada sobre la cama. La casa estaba revuelta, *y la puerta, sin forzar.*

¿A quién invitó en su casa tan alegremente?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (6 Dic 2018)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> *Hallan muerto amordazado, torturado y asesinado a golpes en su casa al primer presidente del colectivo LGTBI en Valencia y defensor de la inmigración
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Habrá que esperar a la autopsia. Hay mucho vicio y tarado por ahí fuera.

La muerte de David Carradine, del exceso sexual al asesinato - Archivo Digital de Noticias de Colombia y el Mundo desde 1.990 - eltiempo.com


----------



## Bruteztrausen (6 Dic 2018)

Uno que ya no se folla más perroflautas, vete a saber que ha hecho el hombre. Que se ande con pies de plomo a ver si una antisistema de estas le manda a casa a la menetérica.


----------



## Iron John (6 Dic 2018)

carlitros_15 dijo:


> *Hallan muerto amordazado, torturado y asesinado a golpes en su casa al primer presidente del colectivo LGTBI en Valencia y defensor de la inmigración
> 
> *
> 
> ...



¿Algún morenito que pensó que por qué conformarse con 20 euros por dejársela churrupetear cuando machacándole la cabeza podía sacar mucho más?


----------



## El Gallo (7 Dic 2018)

Alberto "Lumbreras".
Dá que pensar.


Enviado desde mi SM-G960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## diogenes de sinope (15 Dic 2018)

Venga, reconozcamos humildemente que los catalinos son los más mejores, los más progreguays. 

Quiero hacer constar como prueba en el sumario del Karma que se instruirá aquí sobre un delit...., quiero decir suceso, que se producirá, más pronto que tarde en Catalunya.







Adoctrinamiento y consignas contra España en agendas escolares catalanas


----------



## superloki (17 Dic 2018)

Un poco de karma progre para empezar la semana con una sonrisa. La activista Lola Gutiérrez tiene un juicio en Grecia por intentar salir con un mohamed y colárnosolo en España. En Grecia no se andan con tonterías y delincuentes. 

El problema es que esto pasó hace dos años y ya no está en el país. Se librará independientemente de los años que le caigan. No pisará suelo griego porque la detendrían. Por supuesto, ya hay manifestaciones para apoyarla. La delincuente va a tener suerte, pero por lo menos será considerada como tal en un país de Europa:

"_La activista, que es delegada sindical en la Diputación de Barcelona, será representada este martes en el banquillo por sus compañeros de la CGT. "*No ha cometido ningún delito porque en ningún caso se debe considerar un delito la solidaridad*", aseguran en el sindicato, que ha convocado una manifestación para este lunes 17 de diciembre a las 18:30 en la sede de la Comisión Europea en Barcelona para pedir la "*absolución de Lola y el fin de la criminalización de las personas migrantes*_".


Lola Gutiérrez, historia de una activista humanitaria que se enfrenta a una condena de 10 años de cárcel en Grecia


----------



## Futuroscuro (18 Dic 2018)

Este hilo no tendrá fin nunca porque los progres son fanáticos que prefieren ir voluntariamente al matadero antes que admitir que su ideología es absurda.

*Dos turistas nórdicas, degolladas cuando hacían montañismo en Marruecos*

*Dos turistas europeas fueron encontradas degolladas* esta mañana en una región del* Alto Atlas marroquí* donde hacían montañismo, según informaron hoy las autoridades locales marroquíes en un comunicado.

¿Marruecos? ¿Qué tipo de persona va a Marruecos de forma voluntaria?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 Dic 2018)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Este hilo no tendrá fin nunca porque los progres son fanáticos que prefieren ir voluntariamente al matadero antes que admitir que su ideología es absurda.
> 
> *Dos turistas nórdicas, degolladas cuando hacían montañismo en Marruecos*
> 
> ...




Los progres, que creen que el mundo es un lugar multicolor...

---------- Post added 18-dic-2018 at 09:34 ----------

Ser progre es una enfermedad mental que acaba siempre en muerte.


Ahora que piensen todas las femilocas que pasará cuando el hombre blanco empiece a extinguirse poco a poco dada la situación social actual y el número de marrones no haga más que aumentar, y por tanto en proporción directa el número de individuos violentos con total falta de autocontrol, y por tanto la violencia hacia ellas.


Criaturicas.


----------



## etsai (20 Dic 2018)

*El ultrafeminista youtuber DAYO acusado de violar a una menor*



Ringbell dijo:


> El karma es un cabrón
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Enlace: El ultrafeminista youtuber DAYO acusado de violar a una menor

*Esperemos que sea inocente y caiga todo el peso de la ley sobre el*


----------



## tmoliterno (22 Dic 2018)

Inma Sequí (@isequiser96) twitteó:
Una de las jóvenes escandinavas degolladas por islamistas en Marruecos escribió a favor de los musulmanes en su Facebook: "Nunca juzgues a las personas por su apariencia". No sé yo, estos son sus asesinos. https://twitter.com/isequiser96/status/1076201863899430913/photo/1 Twitter

Como no podía ser de otra manera, al menos una de las dos danesas multiculturalizadas en Marruecos era de las que pensaban que todos somos iguales excepto los hombres blancos heteros, que son todos unos violadores y maltratadores en potencia.

Enésimo ejemplo de que el buenismo progre hace rodar cabezas y nunca mejor dicho.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Dic 2018)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Hombres armados secuestran a una voluntaria italiana en la costa de Kenia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ayer mismo hablaba de este caso.

¿Hay alguna noticia nueva, la han encontrado?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (24 Dic 2018)

Mundo progre multicolor:

















Ostias de realidad en dosis MASIVAS Y SIN VASELINA:












GOLDGOD dijo:


> Poner a una mujer en la portada les ha salido por un ojo de la cara.
> 
> Pero me parece correcto es un insulto a los 40.000.000 de hombres que dieron su vida por uno u otro bando.
> 
> ...





La vida y el karma ¿no es algo maravilloso?


----------



## machote hispano (29 Dic 2018)

Aunque esté un poco pillado por los pelos, upeo con la dosis de Karma que la cueva de ratas rojas están por recibir:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/1117814-iu-pide-dinero-a-afiliados-financiarse-os-devolveremos-subvenciones.html

Y up porque lo vale el hilo.


----------



## Constantine (29 Dic 2018)

machote hispano dijo:


> Aunque esté un poco pillado por los pelos, upeo con la dosis de Karma que la cueva de ratas rojas están por recibir:
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/1117814-iu-pide-dinero-a-afiliados-financiarse-os-devolveremos-subvenciones.html
> 
> Y up porque lo vale el hilo.



Corrijo el enlace porque no va: IU pide dinero a sus afiliados para financiarse: “Os lo devolveremos con las subvenciones”



Spoiler






> Izquierda Unida (IU) recurre a las donaciones por parte de sus afiliados para financiar su campaña electoral 2019. Sin embargo, en vez de usar la palabra donación, el partido habla de microcréditos, pese a que no da absolutamente ninguna garantía de que puedan ser devueltos los importes, toda vez que, según explican, el reembolso se hará “una vez recibamos las subvenciones electorales”. Pero, ¿y si no es suficiente?
> 
> El Tribunal de Cuentas, en declaraciones a OKDIARIO, explica que, si no se devuelven las aportaciones en el plazo estipulado, no se podría hablar de microcréditos, sino de préstamos. Mientras que, desde Izquierda Unida, reconocen a este periódico que, en caso de que no se obtuvieran las cantidades suficientes para sufragar las devoluciones, se pediría más tiempo a los prestamistas, con lo que serían, al 100%, donaciones.
> 
> ...







y ya de paso, subo también este otro caso: un "aliado" es entrevistado durante manifa feminista, dice que está ahí porque piensa que hombres y mujeres tienen los mismos derechos y se la lían en cuestión de segundos. El mangina se queda mirando de una forma muy frustrante porque sabe que no debe de llevarle la contraria a una feminista y que su lugar está en la cola de la manifa y gracias. Algunos no se enteran de que estas mujeres les odian.

[youtube]ua3D_78-rFM[/youtube]


----------



## machote hispano (30 Dic 2018)

Ni p.idea de por qué no sale el enlace.

Gracias Constantine, por arreglarlo.

Dejo el error para la posteridad, como el tag "podemitas con el ano en carne viva".


----------



## Constantine (3 Ene 2019)

El feminismo otra vez devorando a sus hijos. Subo hilo con otros 2 casos sobre lo tóxico que es el feminismo. Cuidado pues. 8:

*1.* Acude a manifestación feminista y luego se suicida por que es acusado de falsa violacion.

El joven, feminista, había asistido a una marcha feminista y como es habitual, allí se leyó una lista negra de "presuntos" abusadores. Pero esta vez, Agustín escuchó su nombre, su mejor hamija lo había denunciado a través de Twitter, Instagram y Facebook después de una discusión. A pesar que que todo era mentira, el joven no pudo con la presión de los escraches, dejó de salir de casa y nueve días despues, el 22 de diciembre, se quitó la vida.







La madre del joven, Elena Silvina Castañeda, también feminista, ha pedido que se deje de apuntar y responsabilizar del suicidio a la muchacha. "_La publicación se había viralizado, tomé contacto con esta chica y recapacitó, teníamos un afecto muy grande con ella, pidió disculpas rápidamente para tratar de frenar todo_", se explicó. 

Horas después, la chica publicó una aclaración en su cuenta de Instagram: "_Principalmente quiero disculparme públicamente hacia Agustín, fue un momento de bronca y enojo. No supe ver el límite de esto_".

[youtube]3aiWQB4OPHk[/youtube]

Y como no, las feministas echando balones fuera... ::










*2.* Militante feminista se suicidó tras ser escrachada y hostigada por sus compañeras de colectivo

María Luz Baravalle, activista feminista, se suicidó el 15 de diciembre, luego de sufrir múltiples escraches, exclusión y maltrato por parte de sus propias compañeras de militancia del colectivo feminista de Resistencia. Su padre la encontró ahorcada en su domicilio, y el caso, de nula difusión en los medios, fue invisibilizado.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Ene 2019)

Constantine dijo:


> El feminismo otra vez devorando a sus hijos. Subo hilo con otros 2 casos sobre lo tóxico que es el feminismo. Cuidado pues. 8:
> 
> *1.* Acude a manifestación feminista y luego se suicida por que es acusado de falsa violacion.
> 
> ...



Todo esto demuestra que esta gente está mal de la cabeza y no rigen bien


----------



## ELVR (7 Ene 2019)

Cortesía del foristo Arrekarallo en el hilo OeneJeta alemana arrepentida: "las cooperantes silencian los abusos que sufren a manos de musulmanes"

Rebecca Sommer: "Los 'refugiados' musulmanes consideran a las mujeres occidentales rameras y las cooperantes silencian los abusos que sufren" - Rambla Libre


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Ene 2019)

Me guardo estos argumentos para futuros usos.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (7 Ene 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me guardo estos argumentos para futuros usos.



Menudo sentido de la justicia tiene esa hija de puta.


----------



## Gothaus (7 Ene 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me guardo estos argumentos para futuros usos.



Ya lo creo. Cuando empiece la reacción a lo bestia, nos vendrán muy bien para cazar a los progres "moderados" y a los chaqueteros de todo pelaje, esos que cambian de chaqueta según sople el viento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2019)

ElAsadorDeManteca dijo:


> Ayer mismo hablaba de este caso.
> 
> ¿Hay alguna noticia nueva, la han encontrado?



No tiene pinta: il manifesto


----------



## Albaro (9 Ene 2019)

En la noche entre el 11 y 12 de diciembre de 2018, un inmigrante de 22 años procedente de Costa de Marfil asesinó de 28 puñaladas al hombre francés de 56 años que lo estaba acogiendo en su apartamento, ubicado en Joué-les-Tours.

*Unos días más tarde, el 16 de diciembre, el inmigrante invitó a dos personas a tomar unas copas en la casa donde se estaba alojando y uno de los dos invitados, alertado por el desorden y el olor nauseabundo de la vivienda, descubrió el cuerpo de la víctima escondido debajo de la cama y avisó a la policía.* El joven marfileño admitió durante su detención haber apuñalado a su anfitrión y fue acusado de asesinato, y puesto en prisión preventiva.

Según los testimonios recogidos por los investigadores, hubo una disputa entre el inmigrante y su anfitrión y este último le pidió al primero que abandonase su casa. Según Le Figaro, el fallecido había colaborado con varias organizaciones de ayuda a inmigrantes y trabajado con Utopia 56.

Un inmigrante mata de 28 puñaladas al hombre que le alojó en su casa en Francia


Mete el fiambre debajo la cama y días después invita a unos amigos a tomar algo... ¿qué puede salir mal? ienso:


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Ene 2019)

¿No se ha hablado aún de Luc Besson? 

Cineasta francés elogiado en multitud de ocasiones por su cine "feminista" 

8 films qui prouvent que Luc Besson est féministe (et aussi badass) - Elle

Les héroïnes de Besson, le féminisme au cinéma

Pues... al calor del movimiento Mitú, desde mayo del 2018 hasta nueve mujeres lo han denunciado por agresiones sexuales, que van desde "conductas inapropiadas" a violación pura y dura, como en el caso de la actriz San van Roy 

La actriz Sand Van Roy habla por primera vez sobre la presunta violación de Luc Besson: "Le dije, &apos;para, me haces daño&apos;. Y él no paró" | Cultura













#yotecreohermana


----------



## Durán (9 Ene 2019)

...


----------



## audienorris1899 (10 Ene 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Dos veces huérfana*
> 
> _India y España buscan una solución para la niña a la que sus padres adoptivos abandonaron tras averiguar que es mayor de lo que recoge su documentación_
> 
> ...






Hace pocos meses que escribí este mensaje y...tan ta ta chán:



*Detienen en Platja d’Aro a la hija de 17 años de la mujer asesinada a cuchilladas en Banyoles*

Detienen en Platja d

En la escena del crimen, los agentes encontraron una nota manuscrita que atribuyen a la menor. En ese texto, *la menor, de origen ruso y que había sido adoptada hacía años,* admitía implícitamente que había cometido el crimen y proporcionaba dos ubicaciones en las que pretendía suicidarse.

La investigación se centró inicialmente en buscar a la presunta asesina, de la que algunas fuentes señalan que *padece algún tipo de trastorno psicológico*, en esos lugares.

Al conocer hoy de la existencia de ese otro domicilio familiar en Castell-Platja d’Aro, los Mossos d’Esquadra se han desplazado hasta allí, donde han encontrado a la joven sana y salva, y ha sido detenida.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Ene 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Me guardo estos argumentos para futuros usos.



Ni se te ocurra utilizarla contra negros, moros y gitanos, porque te llamarán racista facha Franco SIDA.

Eso sí, para la viogen todo vale.


----------



## qbit (11 Ene 2019)




----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (11 Ene 2019)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Joder macho, pedazo de hilo. Por cierto, veo que hay una tónica que siempre se repite, los que se declaran feministas o aliados son en verdad unos depredadores sexuales, vamos, que como ellos son así piensa que el resto de los hombres lo somos.



...o son idiotas devorados por el monstruo que ellos mismos han criado.


----------



## JIBA (11 Ene 2019)

Cawen la leche ¿No se puede poner más estrellas?.


----------



## Gothaus (11 Ene 2019)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Joder macho, pedazo de hilo. Por cierto, veo que hay una tónica que siempre se repite, los que se declaran feministas o aliados son en verdad unos depredadores sexuales, vamos, que como ellos son así piensa que el resto de los hombres lo somos.



Esto tiene una explicación: son nenazas planchabragas afeminados criados por una charo femimarxista, sin una figura paterna, que se han creído todas las tontunas que les contaban las divorciadas de sus madres y, como no son capaces de follar por los medios habituales, creen que complaciendo a las hembras obtendrán su favor.


----------



## audienorris1899 (13 Ene 2019)

*Un joven sufre una salvaje agresión homófoba en el metro de Barcelona*

Un joven sufre una salvaje agresión homófoba en el metro de Barcelona


Si bien es cierto que el chico es gay, como se puede apreciar en sus redes sociales, el tipo iba solo en el metro, ¿cómo podían saber los MENAS que él era gay? Poco han tardado los medios y creo que incluso el agredido, dada su tendencia política, en transformar otra agresión aleatoria por parte de MENAS, en una agresión homófoba. 

Agresiones de este tipo, ya sean homófobas, racistas, por parte de MENAS o por parte de españoles, no tienen justificación de ningún tipo, pero yo ahí no veo el ataque homófobo por ningún lado y como cada uno arrima el ascua a su sardina, lo haré yo también:



No hace ni una semana, podíamos ver esto en el Twitter del agredido.







Hoy vemos su cara:







VOX sólo quiere que MENAS como los que te han dado una paliza, que proceden de un país donde los que son como tú pasan 3 años en la cárcel y que entre otras muchas cosas (malas) odian a muerte a los de tu orientación sexual, sean devueltos a Marruecos. Además, VOX pretende reforzar la vigilancia en las fronteras y dotar a las fuerzas de seguridad de los recursos necesarios para evitar la entrada de más inmigrantes ilegales y disolver el efecto llamada creado por Pedro Al-Chez. Pero allá cada uno con su condición política.


----------



## superloki (13 Ene 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Un joven sufre una salvaje agresión homófoba en el metro de Barcelona*
> 
> Un joven sufre una salvaje agresión homófoba en el metro de Barcelona
> 
> ...



¿Cómo se sabe que son MENAS? En los medios no hacen referencia a la nacionalidad. De hecho, ya hay muchos acusando a los fascistas y a VOX. Si hubiera un enlace que pusiera que son moros, se cerrarían muchas bocas en los comentarios de algunos medios.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (14 Ene 2019)

burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/1068311-carapalurdo-pidiendo-ayuda-tayikistan-esa-cara-de-subnormal-6.html



perifollo dijo:


> *"YET ANOTHER LEFT-WING COUPLE VISITS DANGEROUS COUNTRY TO SPREAD LOVE, DISAPPEARS"*
> 
> Otra pareja con sensibilidades de izquierda * visitó un peligroso país extranjero para difundir el amor y participar en el activismo utópico* antes de desaparecer rápidamente en otro trágico caso de relativismo cultural.
> 
> ...


----------



## machote hispano (15 Ene 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Del hilo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...e-memes-contra-globalismo-antiblanco-152.html

No se si está repe, pero up y ya está....


Edito: Aclaración.

Gracias a la amabilidad de un forero se me ha hecho notar que la imagen es un FAKE.

Asumo el error y procuraré estar más atento, y espero que mi error sirva para que otros tengan más cuidado.

Por un Foro Libre y libre de Fakes.


----------



## Erika1 (15 Ene 2019)

....ya, interesante


----------



## Cormac (16 Ene 2019)

Fallece de un infarto el ex portavoz socialista tras volver de una manifestación feminista.


Fallece el ex portavoz del grupo socialista Eduardo Martin Toval | Noticias de Nacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Ene 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Fallece de un infarto el ex portavoz socialista tras volver de una manifestación feminista.
> 
> 
> Fallece el ex portavoz del grupo socialista Eduardo Martin Toval | Noticias de Nacional en Heraldo.es


----------



## JoseII (16 Ene 2019)

Bueno no se si es exactamente aqui pero los padres adoptivo ssi estan recibiendo karma

Ella viajó a Viena a sacar a su hermano de la droga y él la mató: una tragedia navarra

Ella viajó a Viena a sacar a su hermano de la droga y él la mató: una tragedia navarra

El asesino vivía en Austria donde trabajaba como cocinero hasta que perdió el trabajo y comenzó a dedicarse al tráfico de drogas.
Los hermanos nacieron en Etiopía, pero fueron adoptados por una familia de Irache (Navarra) hace más de diez años.
Un español acuchilla hasta la muerte a su hermana en la Estación Central de Viena.







Los hermanos Egea fueron adoptados en Etiopía hace más de diez años.


----------



## machote hispano (17 Ene 2019)

machote hispano dijo:


> Del hilo https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...e-memes-contra-globalismo-antiblanco-152.html
> 
> No se si está repe, pero up y ya está....




Gracias a la amabilidad de un forero se me ha hecho notar que la imagen de mi post anterior es un FAKE, y creo necesario destacarlo y asumir el error, por buena que fuera mi intención de hacer up del hilo sin más.

Espero que no me castiguen mucho y acepten mis disculpas, intentaré estar más atento a los Fakes.


----------



## Marchamaliano (17 Ene 2019)

JoseII dijo:


> Bueno no se si es exactamente aqui pero los padres adoptivo ssi estan recibiendo karma
> 
> Ella viajó a Viena a sacar a su hermano de la droga y él la mató: una tragedia navarra
> 
> ...



Si español por los cojones. Putos manipuladores sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Me_opongo (17 Ene 2019)

brais dijo:


> Spoiler



Esto me ha dejado con los pelos de punta.

Esto no es una femizazi, es un Ama gobernanta muy estricta e hp.

Pobre huelebragas, ahora supongo que entiende que no se puede uno alinear con locas ni intentar defenderlas y aprender de sus ideas (locuras).

Esta lo a de atar, ¿realmente ha cobrado algo por sus consejos/enseñanzas de lobotomización? Por favor, un inspector de hacienda que revise sus cuentas.

¿Ha enseñado estas majaderías a jóvenes e indefensas féminas?. Por favor un psiquiatra que la medí que por las buenas o por las malas, que la reeduque y pueda devolver a la sociedad un bicho menos peligroso.

Se tiene que acabar dar dinero a espuertas a estas aniquiladoras de la buena convivencia entre hombres y mujeres.

Pena que cerraron los manicomios!!! 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Datemvs Maximvs (17 Ene 2019)

JoseII dijo:


> Bueno no se si es exactamente aqui pero los padres adoptivo ssi estan recibiendo karma
> 
> Ella viajó a Viena a sacar a su hermano de la droga y él la mató: una tragedia navarra
> 
> ...



Sí, tan español como la paella y el flamenco, no te jode...


----------



## audienorris1899 (5 Feb 2019)

Los peligros del Couchsurfing: agreden sexualmente a una turista canadiense

*Los peligros del Couchsurfing: agreden sexualmente a una turista canadiense*


Una *turista canadiense* que utilizó la plataforma *Couchsurfing* para alojarse gratuitamente en *Barcelona* fue agredida sexualmente por su anfitrión. La víctima, de 23 años, contactó con el hombre a través de la aplicación y acordaron que la joven podría dormir unos días en su piso en una cama individual. Cuando la mujer se presentó en el domicilio, el agresor le explicó que tendrían que dormir juntos y aprovechó la noche para hacerle tocamientos y abusar de ella. El fiscal pide para el acusado seis años y tres meses de prisión.

Los hechos se produjeron el pasado 13 de marzo, cuando la joven *canadiense* contactó con *Usman Yaquoob, un ciudadano pakistaní* que ofrecía alojamiento gratuito a través de Couchsurfing. El hombre -que utilizaba el sobrenombre de Danni en la plataforma- pactó con la turista que se podría quedar en su piso unos días en una cama individual mientras visitaba la ciudad. Al llegar al domicilio, su anfitrión le explicó a la mujer que tendrían que dormir juntos porque, finalmente, el hombre no disponía de un sitio extra para que ella durmiera. El ciudadano *pakistaní* le aseguró que no habría ningún problema, que él era "*homosexual*" y no era la primera vez que dormía con turistas del sexo femenino en la misma cama.

Una vez de noche y con los dos en la cama, *Yaquoob* empezó a besar a la joven y a hacerle tocamientos en los genitales, a pesar de las constantes reticencias y negativas de la canadiense. El hombre continuó y le aplicó vaselina vía anal a la mujer, introduciéndole los dedos y restregándole su pene.

La turista quedó atónita y asustada, ya que no conocía a nadie en la ciudad aparte de su agresor, no tenía un lugar donde refugiarse y porque no sabía de lo que podría ser capaz su anfitrión.

Yaquoob se sentará este martes ante el juez acusado de un delito de* agresión sexual*. El fiscal pide para el ciudadano pakistaní una pena de seis años y tres meses de prisión.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

¡Cómo están las cabezas joder! Compartir cama con un un naranja que no conoces de nada, en una ciudad desconocida para ti.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Feb 2019)




----------



## hijoPutin (5 Feb 2019)

Aunque no sea exactamente el formato de karma que se publica aquí generalmente... os traigo

_ Lesbianas RadFem transexuales, que al convertirse en hombres se dieron cuenta que el *privilegio masculino* es una mierda, y ahora se quejan_

(Vídeo en lenguaje anglo)

Female-to-Male Trans Gain Male Privilege and it Sucks


----------



## Maxinquaye (6 Feb 2019)

JoseII dijo:


> Bueno no se si es exactamente aqui pero los padres adoptivo ssi estan recibiendo karma
> 
> Ella viajó a Viena a sacar a su hermano de la droga y él la mató: una tragedia navarra
> 
> ...



Tienen los cojones de llamarlo una tragedia navarra. Esos tienen tanto de navarros como yo de congoleño, no te jode.

Enviado desde mi LG-M700 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 Feb 2019)

¿¿Seguimos sin noticias de la italiana secuestrada en África??

Lo más reciente que encuentro es del 4 de enero...

Police call for information in search for missing Silvia Romano - YouTube


----------



## nelsoncito (7 Feb 2019)

Por favor que capen al cadáver del finado socialista antes de enterrarlo. Sería un genial detalle post mortem de desconstruccion de la masculinidad de ese ser estrogenizado y feminazi.


----------



## Albaro (19 Feb 2019)

Actualizando el hilo...



> Publicado el pasado verano: El Departamento de Trabajo, Asuntos Sociales y Familias y el Consistorio han presentado esta mañana el proyecto para acoger a la villa unos 60 jóvenes migrados sin referentes familiares. La directora general de Atención a la Infancia y la Adolescencia (DGAIA), Georgina Oliva, y la alcaldesa de Arenys de Mar, Annabel Moreno, han dado a conocer los detalles de la llegada. Oliva ha destacado que se trata de un grupo muy consolidado procedente del norte de Marruecos.
> 
> Arenys de Mar acollirà un grup de joves migrats sense referents familiars




En Arenys de Mar, los últimos meses la policía ha reforzado la vigilancia como consecuencia de la actuación de grupos de menores que atacan a víctimas indefensas, por lo general mujeres de edad avanzadas y chicas jóvenes.

Según La Vanguardia, una concejala del PDECAT fue atacada por tres menores inmigrantes no acompañados (menas) el viernes por la noche en la puerta de su domicilio en esta localidad. Los agresores fueron detenidos por los Mossos, que confirmaron que se trata de *jóvenes reincidentes* acogidos en el albergue de Cabrera de Mar.






Volem acollir, volem acollir !!!!

Fuente: Tres menas asaltan a una concejala del PDECAT


Pues nada, que sigan trayendo más delincuentes, que sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## Ramiro garcia (9 Mar 2019)

por cortesía de @PROBLANCO

Monumental bronca entre feministas inmigrantes y feministas españolas, con insultos de "puta blanca" incluídos. La imagen de una musulmana con velo gritando a una española que se vaya es sencillamente demoledor #*HuelgaFeminista2019* #*8M*



Hilo original, y risiones aquí:
Vídeo: Monumental bronca entre feministas inmigrantes y feministas españolas.


----------



## Pabloom (9 Mar 2019)

> El hombre -que utilizaba el sobrenombre de Danni en la plataforma- pactó con la turista que se podría quedar en su piso unos días en una cama individual mientras visitaba la ciudad. Al llegar al domicilio, su anfitrión le explicó a la mujer que tendrían que dormir juntos porque, finalmente, el hombre no disponía de un sitio extra para que ella durmiera. El ciudadano *pakistaní* le aseguró que no habría ningún problema, que él era "*homosexual*" y no era la primera vez que dormía con turistas del sexo femenino en la misma cama.
> 
> Una vez de noche y con los dos en la cama, *Yaquoob*empezó a besar a la joven y a hacerle tocamientos en los genitales, a pesar de las constantes reticencias y negativas de la canadiense. El hombre continuó y le aplicó vaselina vía anal a la mujer, introduciéndole los dedos y restregándole su pene.




Yo ya no se que pensar, no sé si es que la gente es rematadamente tonta o si se hace la tonta, o si le va la marcha, o si los periodistas se inventan estas historias ¿Cómo es posible que una tipa viaje a un país extranjero y se meta en la cama de un perfecto desconocido confiando en que no pase nada? Besos, tocamientos, "tranquila que soy homosexual" vaselina vía anal, restregamiento de cebolleta...yo es que flipo con la peña


----------



## etsai (13 Mar 2019)

Otra que se ha curado del racismo viajando:



moncton dijo:


> Body found in search for missing British backpacker Catherine Shaw
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Hilo: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...sta-britanica-asesinada-en-guatemala.1144156/


----------



## Ankou (29 Mar 2019)

Detienen a un jefe de la Policía Local con treinta años de trayectoria por violencia de género

El intendente jefe de la Policía Local de la localidad alicantina de Aspe, *Francisco Eulogio Serna*, ha sido detenido tras ser denunciado por su pareja por un supuesto delito de violencia de género y previsiblemente pasará este viernes a disposición judicial, han confirmado a Efe fuentes conocedoras del caso.

El intendente jefe de la Policía Local de Aspe* lleva al menos 30 años en este Cuerpo* y su detención se llevó a cabo ayer por la tarde después de que su compañera sentimental se personara en el cuartel de la Guardia Civil para interponer una denuncia y donde declaró durante cinco horas, según las mismas fuentes.

Una vez presentada la denuncia, *se activó el protocolo *establecido en los casos de violencia de género.



El intendente jefe de la Policía Local de Aspe, de 60 años, fue arrestado y *ha pasado la noche en los calabozos*, desde donde, previsiblemente, será conducido esta mañana a los juzgados de Novelda (Alicante) y pasará a disposición judicial, han señalado las citadas fuentes.


----------



## Jake el perro (29 Mar 2019)

EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Detienen a un jefe de la Policía Local con treinta años de trayectoria por violencia de género
> 
> El intendente jefe de la Policía Local de la localidad alicantina de Aspe, *Francisco Eulogio Serna*, ha sido detenido tras ser denunciado por su pareja por un supuesto delito de violencia de género y previsiblemente pasará este viernes a disposición judicial, han confirmado a Efe fuentes conocedoras del caso.
> 
> ...


----------



## Woden (29 Mar 2019)

These violent delights have violent ends.


----------



## Ankou (29 Mar 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


>



El cazador cazado.


----------



## Puertas (29 Mar 2019)

Éste ha bebido de los frutos de su trabajo. ¿A cuántos habrá arrestado por la denuncia de su pareja "cumpliendo órdenes"?


----------



## superloki (3 Abr 2019)

Para los que no lo sepais, Jordan Peele es un director de cine negro que no tiene en buena consideración a los blancos. Es un nuevo Spike Lee que se ha convertido en el niño bonito del cine gracias al NWO en el que vivimos. De hecho, hace poco hizo esta bonita declaración en los medios:

"_No me veo contratando a un hombre blanco como el protagonista de mi película. No es que no me agraden los tipos blancos pero ya he visto esa película_"

Es su primera película ya dejó claro su racismo anti blancos con "_Déjame salir_", un tostón que descaradamente plagió a la película "_La llave del Mal_" (_The skeleton key_) pero añadiendo lo de "_negros buenos - blancos malos_". Esta película tuvo una promoción bestial en todo el mundo incluyendo España. Una película de terror mediocre tratada como una obra maestra para que todo el mundo la fuera a ver. Algo parecido a lo de Capitana Marvel pero con el tema supremacista negro.

Curiosamente, todo el mundo habla de "_Déjame salir_" como la mejor película de terror de los últimos tiempos. Por supuesto, nadie se lo traga. Aun así, le han dado mucho bombo a su segunda película "_Nosotros_" (_Us_) donde una familia negra las pasa putas al ser atacada por otra familia negra réplica de ellos mismos. No la he visto por lo que no se si esta vez han añadido el toque racista blanco.

La actriz Lupita Nyong ha tenido que pedir disculpas a los que padecen la enfermedad de disfonia espasmódica. Es un problema neurológico que afecta al habla y el movimiento. En la película la actriz pone la voz a su "doble" maligno usando como referencia a Robert F. Kennedy Jr, el cual sufre de disfonia espasmódica. Usa esta peculiar forma de hablar con su personaje, lo cual ha ofendido a un montón de gente. Ha tenido que pedir perdón públicamente, de lo cual me alegro. Al final alguien siempre se va a ver ofendido, pero por lo menos en esta ocasión no son los de siempre tocando las narices. Que los colectivos que siempre se "ofenden" sepan lo que es tener que agachar la cabeza y disculparse.

Por cierto, el directo negro Jordan Peele está casado con una progre blanca (Chelsea Peretti)... ambos deben odiar mucho a los blancos...

Lupita Nyong'o se disculpa con los ofendidos por su voz en 'Nosotros' - CINEMANÍA


----------



## ELVR (3 Abr 2019)

De este hilo del compañero forista rush81:

Reportera de Cuatro disfruta del progresismo y el derecho a una vivienda digna: Inquilinos okupas destrozan la casa de sus padres


----------



## Albaro (4 Abr 2019)

Progre de manual californiana se propuso arruinar la vida de un anciano por usar una gorra con el lema "Make America Great Again" y pidió ayuda por facebook para identificarlo y poder acosarlo a él y a su familia con objeto de que los echaran de su trabajo y se fuesen de la ciudad.







_Rebecca Parker Mankey went on Facebook to brag about how she harassed the old man. She bragged about how she harassed him at a Starbucks, left, came back and harassed him some more and then wanted to dox him and ruin his life.

"Regresé y grité que había cambiado de opinión y quería que llamara a la policía porque quería saber su nombre, dónde vivía, el nombre de su esposa y a qué escuela iban sus hijos."

"Juntó sus cosas para irse. Lo seguí hasta la caja mientras daba quejas sobre mí. Luego lo eché de Starbucks gritándole que se largara de mi ciudad y que nunca más volviera".

"*La parte que realmente me rompió el corazón fue que en un Starbucks completo, yo era la única que le estaba gritando*. Había otros blancos allí que deberían haberle llamado la atención. Es deber de toda persona blanca en Estados Unidos hacer frente a estas cosas cada vez que las vean."_







Al final a quien echaron a la calle fue a ella. 







Chica progre y militante intenta arruinar la vida de un derechista y destroza la suya propia


----------



## planta (6 Abr 2019)

Estoy desde el mvl, que alguien lo peque bien por favor

El candidato de Bildu en la lista con ERC para las europeas renuncia por "actitudes inaceptables" con su expareja


----------



## Constantine (7 Abr 2019)

planta dijo:


> Estoy desde el móvil, que alguien lo pegue bien por favor
> 
> El candidato de Bildu en la lista con ERC para las europeas renuncia por "actitudes inaceptables" con su expareja









Josu Juaristi, el proetarra propuesto por Arnaldo Otegui para encabezar la lista de EH Bildu en las próximas elecciones europeas en la coalición independentista de la que forman parte también ERC y BNG, acaba de renunciar a su candidatura debido a las "actitudes inaceptables" que ha mantenido con su expareja durante la ruptura de su relación sentimental.

"_Tras la ruptura he mantenido actitudes inaceptables, como el envío de mensajes fuera de lugar y sin su consentimiento_", se ha lamentado.

El abertzale y exdirector del diario 'Gara' era el número dos de la coalición independentista abanderada por el exvicepresidente catalán Oriol Junqueras, que actualmente se encuentra en el trullo a raíz del desafío independentista catalán mientras su jefe vive a cuerpo de rey en Bruselas.

Bildu suspende de militancia a su candidato a las europeas por «actitudes inaceptables» con su expareja


Manda huevos que al final tenga que dimitir por estos temas y no por hacer apología del terrorismo...


----------



## audienorris1899 (12 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> *Dos veces huérfana*
> 
> _India y España buscan una solución para la niña a la que sus padres adoptivos abandonaron tras averiguar que es mayor de lo que recoge su documentación_
> 
> ...



Y otro caso más: Detenido un menor de 16 años acusado de matar a su madre adoptiva hace dos años

La Guardia Civil ha detenido en Fuengirola (Málaga) a *un menor gaditano de 16 años acusado de haber matado hace dos años en Chiclana de la Frontera* (Cádiz) a su madre adoptiva, según han confirmado a EFE fuentes de la investigación.

La detención del menor, según ha adelantado esta noche _Diario de Cádiz_ se produjo hace unas semanas tras una larga investigación de la Policía Judicial de la Guardia Civil.

La víctima, Elisa Polo, de 51 años, fue hallada muerta en su cama sin síntomas de violencia, pero* la autopsia determinó que había fallecido por asfixia.*

A raíz de este dato la Guardia Civil comenzó una investigación que ha concluido ahora con la detención de su hijo adoptivo, que *tenía 14 años cuando sucedieron los hechos.*

Según informa _Diario de Cádiz_, la mujer, gobernanta del hotel Riu en el Novo Sancti Petri, y su pareja, jefe de bares de este establecimiento, *habían adoptado a su hijo en Rusia. *

La investigación está bajo secreto de sumario, por lo que no ha trascendido las circunstancias en las que se produjo el homicidio.


----------



## Jake el perro (12 Abr 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Y otro caso más: Detenido un menor de 16 años acusado de matar a su madre adoptiva hace dos años
> 
> La Guardia Civil ha detenido en Fuengirola (Málaga) a *un menor gaditano de 16 años acusado de haber matado hace dos años en Chiclana de la Frontera* (Cádiz) a su madre adoptiva, según han confirmado a EFE fuentes de la investigación.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de niños adoptados de Rusia vienen con problemas psicológicos graves.

Es una verdadera ruleta rusa adoptar uno.


----------



## ELVR (23 Abr 2019)

Puesto por el forero Pelayin en el hilo:

El hombre más rico de Dinamarca que perdió a tres hijos en el atentado islamista de Sri Lanka acababa de lanzar una línea de moda islámica

el enlace a al noticia:

El hombre más rico de Dinamarca que perdió a tres hijos en el atentado islamista de Sri Lanka acababa de lanzar una línea de moda islámica | Postales del fin de los tiempos


----------



## D4sser (29 Abr 2019)

La pusieron a todo bombo en filmaffinity, menuda repugnancia, ocupaba todo el marco de la página mepaarto:


----------



## Karlos Smith (29 Abr 2019)

Que el karma reparta hostias como panes brothers.


----------



## Feynman (29 Abr 2019)

Por pura estadística, una proporción de los 11.000.000 de votantes de PSOEMOS tienen que recibir karma.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (29 Abr 2019)

Feynman dijo:


> Por pura estadística, una proporción de los 11.000.000 de votantes de PSOEMOS tienen que recibir karma.



Yo conozco a uno muy progre que es autónomo y gana bastante dinero. Va a ser de los primeros en disfrutar el expolio para mantener las paguitas. Y seguramente le viogenicen en un futuro próximo.


----------



## Barruno (29 Abr 2019)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## Feynman (29 Abr 2019)

MASIVAMENTE dijo:


> Yo conozco a uno muy progre que es autónomo y gana bastante dinero. Va a ser de los primeros en disfrutar el expolio para mantener las paguitas. Y seguramente le viogenicen en un futuro próximo.



No se olvide usted de contarlo en el hilo.


----------



## etsai (7 May 2019)

Los casos de pueblos que disfrutarán lo votado se extenderán por toda el país ahora que los ciudadanos han apoyado con su voto las políticas migratorias, pero pondré este caso paradigmático.

*Abren por sorpresa centro de MENAs en Avilés y tranquilizan a vecinos: "TODO VA A IR BIEN, no preveo ningún problema"."LA MULTICULTURALIDAD ENRIQUECE"*

*Pilar Varela tranquiliza a los vecinos tras abrir un centro de menores en Miranda*

El *Disfrutómetro* nos indica que los avilesinos (89,2%) han obtenido lo que pedían hace tan sólo 8 días.


----------



## maromo (7 May 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Los casos de pueblos que disfrutarán lo votado se extenderán por toda el país ahora que los ciudadanos han apoyado con su voto las políticas migratorias, pero pondré este caso paradigmático.
> 
> *Abren por sorpresa centro de MENAs en Avilés y tranquilizan a vecinos: "TODO VA A IR BIEN, no preveo ningún problema"."LA MULTICULTURALIDAD ENRIQUECE"*
> *Pilar Varela tranquiliza a los vecinos tras abrir un centro de menores en Miranda*
> ...



Me nutre, que lo disfruten.


----------



## etsai (7 May 2019)

*Felipe Ramos coordinador de IU denunciado en falso por VIOGE “Los hechos tristes que he vivido no variarán mi percepción sobre la Ley de Violencia de Género*







_'Hechos tristes', 'denunciado en falso'_... como cambia el lenguaje cuando son ellos los viogenizados.

Maltratador. Yo si te creo hermana.


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (7 May 2019)

La cara es el espejo del alma.
El problema viene cuando lo que tiene este infraser en la cabeza no proviene de su propio raciocinio, sino de lo que terceros le han inculcado.


----------



## Breiser (7 May 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Los casos de pueblos que disfrutarán lo votado se extenderán por toda el país ahora que los ciudadanos han apoyado con su voto las políticas migratorias, pero pondré este caso paradigmático.
> 
> *Abren por sorpresa centro de MENAs en Avilés y tranquilizan a vecinos: "TODO VA A IR BIEN, no preveo ningún problema"."LA MULTICULTURALIDAD ENRIQUECE"*
> *Pilar Varela tranquiliza a los vecinos tras abrir un centro de menores en Miranda*
> ...



Parece que en Asturias nos estan metiendo la multiculturalidad en vena tras ser una región con poca inmigración. En mi comunidad nos han puesto recientemente una piso de acogida de MENAS y ya tenemos los primeros problemas con ellos. Incluso la gente quiere instalar un dispositivo de videovigilancia en el portal. Telita..


----------



## Dr. P.A.F. (7 May 2019)

Breiser dijo:


> Parece que en Asturias nos estan metiendo la multiculturalidad en vena tras ser una región con poca inmigración. En mi comunidad nos han puesto recientemente una piso de acogida de MENAS y ya tenemos los primeros problemas con ellos. *Incluso la gente quiere instalar un dispositivo de videovigilancia en el portal*. Telita..



Entonces os buscarán las vueltas los de servicios sociales por el tratamiento de imágenes grabadas en zonas comunes donde aparecen menores.

Ya podéis hacer todo al milímetro cumpliendo con protección de datos.
Os aconsejo que subcontrata de instalación, mantenimiento y tratamiento a una empresa externa. Contrato de cesión de datos y punto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 May 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *Felipe Ramos coordinador de IU denunciado en falso por VIOGE “Los hechos tristes que he vivido no variarán mi percepción sobre la Ley de Violencia de Género*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Decipher (7 May 2019)

San Marco_borrado dijo:


> El politico feminista al que le metieron los pelos del culo para dentro en la calle.
> 
> El político feminista al que han sodomizado en una calle sueca a punta de cuchillo



Ni lo denuncia ni nada, lo cuenta por Facebook.

Ya.


----------



## ELVR (7 May 2019)

Para que no se pierdan las profundidades del foro, pongo otra noticia que ha colgado un compañero forero:

Cortesía de* Pavement

Ja, ja, ja Un grupo de Menas agreden a periodistas de Espejo Público*


----------



## COVID 8M (7 May 2019)

Y este hilo que también está muy conseguido:

Mujer asesinada a puñaladas por su novio magrebí en Parlatroit . Lo había denunciado por malos tratos pero seguían quedando a follar


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 May 2019)

Hilo mítico 5 estrellas.


----------



## crocodile (7 May 2019)

Señora militante podemita con 1 chalet, apartamento en playa y piso en el centro de Granada aparte de 2 plazas de garaje, Le ocuparon el chalet y se tiro casi un año para echarlos, el chalet destrozado, Le costó un montón de miles de euros, ella dice que comprende a los que Le ocuparon la casa que ella hubiera hecho igual en su situación, por otra parte al tener 3 viviendas ya Le han subido el ibi convenientemente Por no ser vivienda habitual.


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2019)

Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir

*Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir*
*Isaías Rodríguez tuvo que vender su coche y su esposa las joyas porque no le llegó el dinero de Venezuela para sus gastos*
Mi mujer ha vendido las joyas y yo trato de vender el coche para sobrevivir». Así describe su penuria económica el embajador de Venezuela en Roma, Isaías Rodríguez, *en la carta de dimisión *que ha enviado a *Nicolás Maduro*. En una larga misiva, que no tiene desperdicio, el embajador, de 77 años, aduce para su adiós definitivo razones de salud, pero sobre todo económicas: «Estoy sin dinero» en la embajada, manifiesta el diplomático, representante de su país en Italia desde el año 2011. Isaías Rodríguez confirma su apoyo al presidente Maduro y explica que mantiene intacta «la fe absoluta en el chavismo», pero lamenta haber visto «demasiado marketing» en el séquito que rodeó a Chavez y ahora a Maduro.


----------



## Decipher (22 May 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir
> 
> *Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir*
> *Isaías Rodríguez tuvo que vender su coche y su esposa las joyas porque no le llegó el dinero de Venezuela para sus gastos*
> Mi mujer ha vendido las joyas y yo trato de vender el coche para sobrevivir». Así describe su penuria económica el embajador de Venezuela en Roma, Isaías Rodríguez, *en la carta de dimisión *que ha enviado a *Nicolás Maduro*. En una larga misiva, que no tiene desperdicio, el embajador, de 77 años, aduce para su adiós definitivo razones de salud, pero sobre todo económicas: «Estoy sin dinero» en la embajada, manifiesta el diplomático, representante de su país en Italia desde el año 2011. Isaías Rodríguez confirma su apoyo al presidente Maduro y explica que mantiene intacta «la fe absoluta en el chavismo», pero lamenta haber visto «demasiado marketing» en el séquito que rodeó a Chavez y ahora a Maduro.



*Fe intacta. * Que malo es el fanatismo religioso.


----------



## etsai (23 May 2019)

Un mantero le arrea empujón a la madre del nadador *David Meca*, arrojándola al suelo y rompiéndole la cadera.

El no es racista PEROOOOOO...

*"Lo siento pero es VERGONZOSO lo q está sucediendo en Madrid con los manteros. En la Puerta del Sol acaban d tirar al suelo a mi madre golpeandola con una manta llena de bolsos y se la llevan al hospital por posible fractura d cadera. El mantero ni le ha pedido perdon. VERGONZOSO!"*

Claro, no eras RACISTA PERO, hasta que te ha tocado a ti.

Un mantero le fractura la cadera a la madre del nadador David Meca tras tirarla al suelo












Hilo nutritivo: Un mantero le fractura la cadera a la madre del nadador David Meca tras tirarla al suelo

¿Por qué está en este hilo?

David Meca no faltará al Torneo Benéfico Refugiados 2016 | Padel World Press

*¡¡KARMA INSTANTANEO!!*


----------



## Incorrezto (23 May 2019)

Albaro dijo:


> Progre de manual californiana se propuso arruinar la vida de un anciano por usar una gorra con el lema "Make America Great Again" y pidió ayuda por facebook para identificarlo y poder acosarlo a él y a su familia con objeto de que los echaran de su trabajo y se fuesen de la ciudad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues parece un delito de incitación al odio muy claro.


----------



## Barruno (30 May 2019)

Este hilo va a tener mil páginas ya veras.
Tardes de gloria y palomitas a paladas.
Dios mío la que se les viene a los progres que, por la naturaleza del vicio que profesan, están en primera fila.


----------



## Mackauliz (30 May 2019)

Hilo orgasmico.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

MENAS agreden a PAREJA HOMOSEXUAL en Barcelona


----------



## Arson (2 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir
> 
> *Dimite el embajador de Maduro en Roma al no tener dinero para subsistir*
> *Isaías Rodríguez tuvo que vender su coche y su esposa las joyas porque no le llegó el dinero de Venezuela para sus gastos*
> Mi mujer ha vendido las joyas y yo trato de vender el coche para sobrevivir». Así describe su penuria económica el embajador de Venezuela en Roma, Isaías Rodríguez, *en la carta de dimisión *que ha enviado a *Nicolás Maduro*. En una larga misiva, que no tiene desperdicio, el embajador, de 77 años, aduce para su adiós definitivo razones de salud, pero sobre todo económicas: «Estoy sin dinero» en la embajada, manifiesta el diplomático, representante de su país en Italia desde el año 2011. Isaías Rodríguez confirma su apoyo al presidente Maduro y explica que mantiene intacta «la fe absoluta en el chavismo», pero lamenta haber visto «demasiado marketing» en el séquito que rodeó a Chavez y ahora a Maduro.



Por un momento pensé que había vendido su coche y su esposa. Por ahora sólo las joyas, todo llegará.


----------



## Barruno (2 Jun 2019)

Actor PCM, politatuado y arruinado llora amargamente porque nadie le contrata


----------



## Decipher (2 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Actor PCM, politatuado y arruinado llora amargamente porque nadie le contrata



¿Este era progre?


----------



## userwords (2 Jun 2019)

La respuesta esta en la firma de The Man


The man dijo:


> The man aguantando a un tío hablando en lenguaje inclusivo durante 3 meses en el círculo de mierda podemita.
> 
> Necesité otros tantos meses de purgatorio para dejar de ser un pringao por aguantar a imbéciles hablando como imbéciles









Propaganda multiculturalista masona de los ingleses y judios. Usan a los nazis de escudo para distraer la atencion del hecho de que no son los nazis sino los ingleses los que han invadido medio planeta con colonias y utilizan la propaganda para hundir al resto de paises. Del mismo modo que han hundido europa con inmigrantes para luego salirse y separarse.

multiculturalismo mason meteinmigrantes vendecementos. Partitocracia y Patocracia.
La solución votar fuera del corralito ideologico de pp-podemos-vox-psoe-ciudadanos-iu
a partidos Nacionalistas de verdad, antes que capitalistas, comunistas ni socialistas. Nacionalismo puro y duro expulsainmigrantes dejando de lado teorias económicas. Porque con echar a 15 millones de inmigrantes tenemos trabajo y riqueza para los nacionales sea como sea y no parimos como ratas desesperadas que vienen a robar segundos países después de reventar los suyos propios. Que se coman sus responsabilidades allí de donde vengan tras parir como ratas y hundirlo todo.
Todo partido que no ofrezca eso es parte de la masonería multiculturalista, una marioneta.
Todo partido que no ofrezca la repatriacion de todos los inmigrantes desaparecerá CON INDEPENDENCIA DE SU IDEOLOGIA.


----------



## tmoliterno (3 Jun 2019)

Declaraciones realizadas en enero de 2017:
*Mikel Landa: "Las azafatas en el podio sobran, es tratarlas como un objeto"*

En junio de ese mismo año perdía el podium del Tour por UN SEGUNDO.
Acaba de perder el podium del Giro en la crono por OCHO SEGUNDOS.



Pero mira, me parece que el chico ha predicado bien con el ejemplo. Si no te gustan los podiums, no te subas a ellos.


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Jun 2019)

Los MENAS y su proverbial tolerancia para con los gays


----------



## El Pionero (3 Jun 2019)




----------



## libertarioa (3 Jun 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Que los progres serían los primeros en recibir su dosis de karma por estar en primera línea de batalla y con la guardia baja era algo que se intuía pero que *Burbuja te lo contó primero*.
> 
> Por supuesto que *todo el mundo merece vivir, pero unos menos que otros*.
> 
> ...



Apodo ederra bilatu dozu, baina zu faxista hutsa Zara.
Inoiz arte.


----------



## noseburbuja (3 Jun 2019)

no ponen nacionalidad


----------



## hunter_pro (3 Jun 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Apodo ederra bilatu dozu, baina zu faxista hutsa Zara.
> Inoiz arte.



Ez inkariotu kutsu bat daukazula, tontolapiko, "duzu" esaten da.


----------



## Madrillín (3 Jun 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Apodo ederra bilatu dozu, baina zu faxista hutsa Zara.
> Inoiz arte.





hunter_pro dijo:


> Ez inkariotu kutsu bat daukazula, tontolapiko, "duzu" esaten da.



Duba duba duba betizu kluba 
Tanto jodernos con la eta y ahora se está quedando una euskalmorería maravillosa


----------



## hunter_pro (3 Jun 2019)

soy un olmo dijo:


> Duba duba duba betizu kluba
> Tanto jodernos con la eta y ahora se está quedando una euskalmorería maravillosa



A mí no me metas en ese saco.

El euskera no es sólo de los euskofascistas, los etarras y los fumaporros.

Saludos.


----------



## Madrillín (3 Jun 2019)

@hunter_pro disculpa si te he ofendido. Iba sobre todo por @libertarioa. Si está en este foro desde 2014 segura que es hispanohablante así que no hace falta dirigirse a él en vasco. Yo también chapurreo algo, pero no escribiría en ese idioma en un foro en español o en cualquier otra lengua que no sea la permitida del foro. Por mi experiencia sabe vasco gente de todas las ideologías, pero quienes se empeñan en usarlo para diferenciarse son solo los paletos que van por la vida de gudaris.


----------



## hunter_pro (3 Jun 2019)

soy un olmo dijo:


> @hunter_pro disculpa si te he ofendido. Iba sobre todo por @libertarioa. Si está en este foro desde 2014 segura que es hispanohablante así que no hace falta dirigirse a él en vasco. Yo también chapurreo algo, pero no escribiría en ese idioma en un foro en español o en cualquier otra lengua que no sea la permitida del foro. Por mi experiencia sabe vasco gente de todas las ideologías, pero quienes se empeñan en usarlo para diferenciarse son solo los paletos que van por la vida de gudaris.



Sólo lo uso cuando lo usan ellos primero, por tocarles los cojones jeje

No veas qué risas cuando alguno de UPN que habla euskera le quita el trabajo a uno que va de gudari por dárselas...


----------



## etsai (3 Jun 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Apodo ederra bilatu dozu, baina zu faxista hutsa Zara.
> Inoiz arte.



'Apodo' zer da? Ezizena?

Maketolari...


----------



## Cormac (4 Jun 2019)

Entrevista con Carlos Salem

*4Santiago Vicente03/07/2015 12:09:27
Carlos qué opina usted del drama de las vallas fronterizas en ciudades como Ceuta y Melilla en las que usted trabajó como director del Faro.*

Creo que Europa debería tener memoria y conciencia, y recordar cuando se emigraba a América huyendo del hambre o la muerte. Ahora ha cambiado el sentido de la huida, pero los motivos son los mismos. 


"Me violaste, Carlos Salem": una joven acusa al poeta de agresión sexual

*"Me violaste, Carlos Salem": una joven acusa al poeta de agresión sexual*
*Una joven llamada Estela ha acusado al poeta y agitador cultural Carlos Salem de violación. Él asegura que "todo es falso" y que el asunto ya está en manos de su abogado. *


----------



## libertarioa (4 Jun 2019)

hunter_pro dijo:


> Ez inkariotu kutsu bat daukazula, tontolapiko, "duzu" esaten da.



Inculto, dozu esaten dogu.
Sigue intentándolo, topo.


----------



## libertarioa (4 Jun 2019)

soy un olmo dijo:


> @hunter_pro disculpa si te he ofendido. Iba sobre todo por @libertarioa. Si está en este foro desde 2014 segura que es hispanohablante así que no hace falta dirigirse a él en vasco. Yo también chapurreo algo, pero no escribiría en ese idioma en un foro en español o en cualquier otra lengua que no sea la permitida del foro. Por mi experiencia sabe vasco gente de todas las ideologías, pero quienes se empeñan en usarlo para diferenciarse son solo los paletos que van por la vida de gudaris.



Tus conocimientos sociológicos dejan mucho que desear.....
Pero infiriendo tu opinión, te situo cronológicamente.
Pero tener el apodo de etsai y ser un nacionalista español con Z, es incómodo de ver y un insulto para la gente comprometida.
Sumiso y comepollas del poder, sería más adecuado, no crees?


----------



## hunter_pro (4 Jun 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Inculto, dozu esaten dogu.
> Sigue intentándolo, topo.



Vuélvete a tu aldea, las normas gramaticales son las que son.

Hijo de la gran puta


----------



## Orgelmeister (4 Jun 2019)

Que hilo tan maravilloso. Prometo leerlo entero y contribuir en cuanto pueda.


----------



## libertarioa (4 Jun 2019)

etsai dijo:


> 'Apodo' zer da? Ezizena?
> 
> Maketolari...



Faxista galanta.......
Lo imaginable en una degenerada cabeza.


----------



## libertarioa (4 Jun 2019)

hunter_pro dijo:


> Vuélvete a tu aldea, las normas gramaticales son las que son.
> 
> Hijo de la gran puta



Estudia sucio degenerado.


----------



## etsai (4 Jun 2019)

libertarioa dijo:


> Tus conocimientos sociológicos dejan mucho que desear.....
> Pero infiriendo tu opinión, te situo cronológicamente.
> Pero tener el apodo de etsai y ser un nacionalista español con Z, es incómodo de ver y un insulto para la gente comprometida.
> Sumiso y comepollas del poder, sería más adecuado, no crees?



Claro, porque un euskoparlante (y que además ha puesto en evidencia tu nulo conocimiento del euskera 'apodoa') tan sólo puede ser nacionalista vasco, porque si no es faxista, degenerado, etc, etc... encasillando a la gente entre buenos y malos. Y tu por supuesto, eres de los buenos.

Menudo discurso llevas, tienes la cabeza podrida de ideología. Vas al ignore de cabeza, maketolari. 

No ensucies este hilo que saca al descubierto las vergüenzas de tu ideología globalista y (ahora si), degenerada. Que además está destinada a desaparecer devorada por sus propias contradicciones, y a las pruebas me remito.

A tus 43 años deberías tener la cabeza más amueblada, Libertarioa.


----------



## libertarioa (4 Jun 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Claro, porque un euskoparlante (y que además ha puesto en evidencia tu nulo conocimiento del euskera 'apodoa') tan sólo puede ser nacionalista vasco, porque si no es faxista, degenerado, etc, etc... encasillando a la gente entre buenos y malos. Y tu por supuesto, eres de los buenos.
> 
> Menudo discurso llevas, tienes la cabeza podrida de ideología. Vas al ignore de cabeza, maketolari.
> 
> ...



Apodos? Juas juas juas
Tú demoras, algo habitual en los degenerados mentales.
Venga indigente, estudia un poco.


----------



## Barruno (7 Jun 2019)

Alguien con acento ingles en inglaterra y sin nacionalidad ni etnia ataca a dos lésbicas en Inglaterra.

Balla, ke qosas mas beredes Sanxo hamujo myo.

Brutal paliza a una azafata de Ryanair y su novia en un autobús en Londres

Edito: mas lelas (acento ingles en inglaterra, bravo!!!) y cobardes (les masacran y no se atrwven a IDENTIFICAR el problema) y nacen oveja.








Edito: efectivamente parece que son musulmanes.


----------



## superloki (8 Jun 2019)

Me congratulo en subir este hilo con otra noticia sobre progres recibiendo karma. En este caso tenemos un gran actor (antes por lo menos lo era) llamado... Robert de Niro!!!! Pues si... es un progre de manual desde siempre, pero hasta que salió Trump elegido no se le había notado mucho. Es un defensor demócrata que apoyó a Hillary Clinton, soltando primero frases como "_Qué jodan a Trump_", y terminando con "_Me gustaría darte un puñetazo en la cara Trump_".



Cómo buen progre, está casado con una negra (siempre le han gustado las negras desde que era muy joven). Pues ahora la negra le va a meter un buena ración de feminismo e igualdad por el ano. Le exige la mitad de su fortuna y según el abogado aunque hay un acuerdo prenupcial, si le pertenece la mitad de la fortuna. Pues nada, a disfrutar de la igualdad y el rollete mutiracial 

La exmujer de Robert de Niro le exige la mitad de su fortuna en el segundo divorcio entre ambos


----------



## Decipher (8 Jun 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Me congratulo en subir este hilo con otra noticia sobre progres recibiendo karma. En este caso tenemos un gran actor (antes por lo menos lo era) llamado... Robert de Niro!!!! Pues si... es un progre de manual desde siempre, pero hasta que salió Trump elegido no se le había notado mucho. Es un defensor demócrata que apoyó a Hillary Clinton, soltando primero frases como "_Qué jodan a Trump_", y terminando con "_Me gustaría darte un puñetazo en la cara Trump_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como me alegro. Que se joda esa rata.


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (8 Jun 2019)

La foto de las lesbianas recien multiculturalizadas en Londistán;


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (8 Jun 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Me congratulo en subir este hilo con otra noticia sobre progres recibiendo karma. En este caso tenemos un gran actor (antes por lo menos lo era) llamado... Robert de Niro!!!! Pues si... es un progre de manual desde siempre, pero hasta que salió Trump elegido no se le había notado mucho. Es un defensor demócrata que apoyó a Hillary Clinton, soltando primero frases como "_Qué jodan a Trump_", y terminando con "_Me gustaría darte un puñetazo en la cara Trump_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



estos hijoputas ciegos han hecho que me resulte orgasmico y me nutra cuando les golpea el karma que ellos mismos han engendrado. Viogenicese, expropiese, karmenicese.


----------



## Cormac (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## Merrill (9 Jun 2019)

superloki dijo:


> La exmujer de Robert de Niro le exige la mitad de su fortuna en el segundo divorcio entre ambos



Segundo divorcio
Segundo divorcio
Segundo divorcio
Segundo divorcio
Segundo divorcio *entre ambos*


----------



## Decipher (9 Jun 2019)

Merrill dijo:


> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio *entre ambos*



Son modelos de vida sanos que nos quiere vender la progredumbre.


----------



## Jake el perro (13 Jun 2019)

Violada una turista española en un hotel de Sri Lanka

*Violada una turista española en un hotel de Sri Lanka*
*El hombre, que ha sido detenido, entró en la habitación de la víctima
La agresión sexual se produjo en un alojamiento de la ciudad de Kandy*

Un* hombre* ha *sido detenido *en Sri Lanka por* agredir sexualmente a una turista española *mientras dormía en la habitación del hotel en el que se hospedaba en la* ciudad de Kandy*, según ha informado la Policía Nacional.

La investigación comenzó el pasado mayo, cuando la Policía tuvo conocimiento de los hechos, explica en un comunicado.

Según la denuncia de la mujer, había conocido al hombre pocas horas antes de la agresión, se alojaba en el mismo hotel y* podría ser familia del propietario* del establecimiento.

Ella *dormía en su habitación* cuando el individuo accedió a la misma aprovechando que la *cerradura de la puerta estaba en mal estado*; se introdujo en la cama y* utilizó la fuerza* para obligarla a mantener relacione sexuales.

La mujer abandonó precipitadamente el hotel y se puso en contacto con el consulado de España en Sri Lanka, al tiempo que presentaba una denuncia ante la policía turística de Colombo. Fue asistida en el hospital y permaneció *ingresada dos días*.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Jun 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Me congratulo en subir este hilo con otra noticia sobre progres recibiendo karma. En este caso tenemos un gran actor (antes por lo menos lo era) llamado... Robert de Niro!!!! Pues si... es un progre de manual desde siempre, pero hasta que salió Trump elegido no se le había notado mucho. Es un defensor demócrata que apoyó a Hillary Clinton, soltando primero frases como "_Qué jodan a Trump_", y terminando con "_Me gustaría darte un puñetazo en la cara Trump_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No has puesto lo mejor, Robert le va a pagar a ella una pensioncita de 1.000.000$ USA, anuales.
Falta que el juez o la jueza lo confirme, aunque quizás esa cantidad se pueda negociar la intención está muy clara.


----------



## Guillotin (13 Jun 2019)

Merrill dijo:


> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio
> Segundo divorcio *entre ambos*



No es por limar hierro al asunto, pero cuando el Tsunami del 2007, algunos amiguetes se tuvieron que divorciar para poder salvar los calzoncillos, podiendo todo lo que pudieron a nombre de sus señoras.
Tengo un amiguete que por tener algun asunto con la hacienda de España, ya se ha casado y divorciado dos veces con su parienta.
A dia de hoy, ya no se en que situación se encuentran, si casados o divorciados.


----------



## Albion (13 Jun 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Me congratulo en subir este hilo con otra noticia sobre progres recibiendo karma. En este caso tenemos un gran actor (antes por lo menos lo era) llamado... Robert de Niro!!!! Pues si... es un progre de manual desde siempre, pero hasta que salió Trump elegido no se le había notado mucho. Es un defensor demócrata que apoyó a Hillary Clinton, soltando primero frases como "_Qué jodan a Trump_", y terminando con "_Me gustaría darte un puñetazo en la cara Trump_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, va a tener que hacer un montón de truños a partir de ahora...
Oh, wait...


----------



## Decipher (13 Jun 2019)

Vale que se case con una negra ¿Pero tenia que ser ademas un travelo?


----------



## lacuentaatras (13 Jun 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Vale que se case con una negra ¿Pero tenia que ser ademas un travelo?



por más que la miro, más veo a un hombre...


----------



## qbit (13 Jun 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> Vale que se case con una negra ¿Pero tenia que ser ademas un travelo?



Joer, te me has adelantado en decirlo.


----------



## Paul Walker (15 Jun 2019)

Urgente: - Miki Nadal condenado por Viogen

El cómico Miki Nadal, speaker del Real Madrid de Florentino Pérez, condenado por vejaciones a su mujer


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2019)

Afro Panchito dijo:


> Urgente: - Miki Nadal condenado por Viogen
> 
> El cómico Miki Nadal, speaker del Real Madrid de Florentino Pérez, condenado por vejaciones a su mujer



Entiendo que La Sexta lo despedirá.


----------



## kopke (15 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Entiendo que La Sexta lo despedirá.



Y el Real Madrid, hamijo. Trabaja para ellos.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (15 Jun 2019)

Afro Panchito dijo:


> Urgente: - Miki Nadal condenado por Viogen
> 
> El cómico Miki Nadal, speaker del Real Madrid de Florentino Pérez, condenado por vejaciones a su mujer



Que disfrute lo apoyado y tal. ¿Lo marginaran ahora sus compis de la secta?


----------



## Cormac (15 Jun 2019)




----------



## Il Corvo (16 Jun 2019)

brais dijo:


> Noticia de 2016. Agresión contra una senadora de la izquierda en Alemania tras sus declaraciones contra los refugiados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



además si no recuerdo mal, leí que esta mujer es hija de mujer alemana y padre moromierda que las abandonó no recuerdo si antes o después de nacer.


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


>



Que pena que no le dieran


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (16 Jun 2019)

Turista germana jijijeante masacrada en Marruecos con video y todo.

Turista alemana asesinada en Marruecos a plena luz del día.


----------



## ELVR (16 Jun 2019)




----------



## Decipher (16 Jun 2019)

ELVR dijo:


>



El pueblo expresandose. Jarabe democrático.


----------



## Albion (17 Jun 2019)

ELVR dijo:


>



Libertad de expresión y tal...


----------



## Barruno (17 Jun 2019)

Lo de payaso Honhonk le viene al pelo

Miki Nadal condenado por Viogen


----------



## SPQR (19 Jun 2019)

ELVR dijo:


>



Grande. Me nutre muchísimo.

Jajaja (jarabe democrático).

El karma le ha traído a Ada una veintena o más de kilogramos....


----------



## Cormac (19 Jun 2019)

Hombre agrede a antifascistas.


----------



## Durán (20 Jun 2019)

*Del día en que me quise solidarizar y me hicieron prisionero de guerra.*

Ayer, primero de junio, fuimos convocados un numeroso grupo de activistas en la okupa compostelana _O Aturuxo das Marías_. Se trataba de una "alerta feminista", nos dijeron, era muy importante que fuéramos los hombres de los movimientos contestatarios gallegos, pues las compañeras tenían algo grave que decirnos. Sabíamos que se habían producido algunas agresiones dentro del entorno e intuíamos que aquello sería una llamada de atención colectiva al respecto.

Allí aparecimos más de medio centenar de hombres relacionados de un modo u otro con el entorno activista. Muchos queríamos saber lo que había pasado y nos sentíamos comprometidos a tratar el tema y ofrecer algún tipo de respuesta. Otra gente que estaba convocada no pudo o quiso acudir. Tras una larga espera en la puerta de la okupa abrieron el paso y nos hicieron subir al piso de arriba. Allí, atónitos, nos encontramos con las ventanas y paredes empapeladas con nuestras fotos y nombres; al menos habría un centenar.

De repente irrumpieron las chicas, superaban ampliamente la treintena, venían muy serias y enfadadas. Repartieron rotuladores y nos dijeron que marcáramos un "si" sobre nuestras fotos los que se reconocieran a sí mismos como agresores. También nos conminaron a denunciar a los demás. Poco a poco la gente comenzó a señalarse a sí misma, en medio de un clima cada vez más enrarecido por la presión grupal. Algunos señalaban también a otros; hubo quién marcó absolutamente todas las fotos, los conociera o no. Fuimos muy pocos los que nos negamos a participar de este proceso autoinculpatorio, el ambiente de condicionamiento colectivo era muy fuerte y opresivo.

Una vez terminado el rosario de denuncias y “confesiones” empezaron a marcar ellas a los que consideraban agresores. Caímos casi todos. No dieron explicaciones y a gritos nos dijeron que no teníamos permitido hablar. Algunos aún seguimos devanándonos los sesos tratando de saber el motivo por el que fuimos señalados. La tensión aumentó. Nos increparon, nos amenazaron, nos gritaron. Nos dijeron que todos éramos violadores, que ninguno era inocente y que, como hombres, encubríamos las agresiones de los demás.

Pública y expresamente nos declararon la guerra, así nos lo dijeron, y manifestaron que querían romper las relaciones con nosotros (los hombres de su entorno). Nos dijeron que ninguno se salvaba, que éramos armas de destrucción masiva, que tendríamos que cortarnos las pollas y meternos cactus por el culo. Leyeron varios manifiestos absolutamente delirantes en un clima de hostilidad creciente. Nosotros, sumisos, agachábamos la cabeza.

Fue entonces cuando comenzaron las agresiones. Primero de forma más localizada, contra gente concreta. Insultos, gritos, bofetadas, escupitajos. Ninguno hicimos ni dijimos nada. Luego vinieron las patadas y los puñetazos. Entiendo que aún se centraban en venganzas concretas por hechos especialmente graves, pero pronto las agresiones se volvieron gratuitas y arbitrarias: una chica le dijo a alguien mientras lo abofeteaba que no sabía quién era pero que no le gustaba su mirada. Ninguno hacíamos nada mientras arreciaba la violencia. El que más hostias llevó fue uno que había pintado un interrogante sobre su foto, parodiando el proceso autoinculpatorio; recibió una auténtica paliza mientras un cordón de mujeres, en actitud chulesca, defendían la agresión. Nunca en mi vida había visto un abuso semejante.

Una vez se hubieron despachado a gusto, nos obligaron a marcharnos, pero antes las chicas formaron un pasillo en la puerta. Según íbamos saliendo comenzaron a repartir golpes: collejas, empujones, bofetadas... gratuitos, por la cara. Incluso a gente que no había sido señalada como agresora y con un comportamiento escrupuloso e intachable. Daba igual, eran hombres. Esa misma mañana los saludaban con sonrisas y ahora les cruzaban la cara a bofetadas.

Salimos como zombis, las bocas abiertas y la mirada perdida. Apenas hablábamos, incrédulos, tratando de digerir lo que acababa de pasar. Nuestras amigas, nuestras compañeras de lucha, para algunos incluso sus novias, de golpe y porrazo nos trataban del mismo modo que lo haría la policía. Nos acababan de humillar, vejar y torturar de forma gratuita y cruel. Puede que alguno lo mereciese, pero la mayoría desde luego que no.

Y aún por encima la mayoría de nosotros quedamos marcados como agresores. ¡Sin ni siquiera saber por qué! Una condena sumaria de la que no tenemos derecho a conocer las causas. Ni el propio Kafka habría podido idear un sinsentido tan terrorífico.

Es cierto que las agresiones sexuales merecen un castigo, un rechazo colectivo y la elaboración de análisis y protocolos que permitan reconocerlas y atajarlas. Pero cuando permitimos que la indignación por un hecho horrible provoque respuestas abusivas e indiscriminadas contra colectivos enteros por su condición física o sexual, creamos el caldo de cultivo que desemboca inexorablemente en la creación del discurso totalitario.

Nadie puede negar el patriarcado, los privilegios que tenemos los hombres sobre las mujeres, las agresiones sexuales, la desigualdad estructural. Ni siquiera en lo tocante a nuestros micro-ambientes en el gueto. ¿Pero justifica eso la humillación y la violencia a la que hemos sido sometidos por el mero hecho de ser hombres? Es cierto que las mujeres han sufrido en silencio muchas injusticias durante muchos siglos, es cierto que sufren aún ahora y en nuestros propios círculos numerosas opresiones. Pero en mi opinión eso no justifica una venganza humillante y colectiva contra TODOS los hombres a los que consiguieron reunir. Justo los que acuden a una “alerta feminista”, o sea que muchos de ellos, en cierto modo, son de los pocos que en esta sociedad tratan de cuestionarse sus propios privilegios.

Feministas gallegas emboscan a medio centenar de hombres y les escupen y meten hostias


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Jun 2019)

Durán dijo:


> *Del día en que me quise solidarizar y me hicieron prisionero de guerra.*
> ...



Venía a poner esto. Muchas gracias.

De todos modos, no me hace ni puta gracia la historia. Esas aceptarían encantadas el sometimiento a un moro, es parte de la programación. Y ese es el auténtico drama. Creo que si esos tíos se defienden, son capaces hasta de matarlos. En cambio, las ostias de un moro las recibirían hasta con agrado.


----------



## atika (21 Jun 2019)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Venía a poner esto. Muchas gracias.
> 
> De todos modos, no me hace ni puta gracia la historia. Esas aceptarían encantadas el sometimiento a un moro, es parte de la programación. Y ese es el auténtico drama. Creo que si esos tíos se defienden, son capaces hasta de matarlos. En cambio, las ostias de un moro las recibirían hasta con agrado.



Todos veníamos corriendo a ponerlo. Casi me he puesto cachondo al leerlo. Qué alegría joder, qué alegría.


----------



## Poyo (21 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre agrede a antifascistas.



Poco ha repartido, pero ha estado certero en un par de leñazos


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Jun 2019)

Cuanto más veo el vídeo más me gusta, parece sacado de Watchmen.
Pero es un video un poco manipulativo, ves al heroe del casco repartiendo estopa y parece que casi es él el malo de la peli que los otros solo están ahí. Pero 1º quitan a uno la bandera por la fuerza y 2º cuando empieza el cigarhero a repartir los encapuchados rosas están poniendo fino a uno de una camiseta blanca. Yo no se que cojones hacen otros parandole en vez de ayudarle.


----------



## etsai (21 Jun 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *LA MANADA*



Bueno pues parece que a esta manada de anormales les va a caer la del pulpo. No sintáis ninguna pena.

La Fiscalía del Supremo, sobre La Manada: «Fue una violación con fuerza intimidatoria»


----------



## Barruno (24 Jun 2019)

Vaya, qué caprichoso es el destino. A Felipe, Coordinador de Izquierda Unida, le han denunciado en falso... ¿o no? - FinoFilipino - Humor, memes, gif, videos, fotos.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2019)

Ahora tiene que hacer de hombre anuncio para pagar el divorcio. De Niro, tú antes molabas...

Lanzamiento - Niro DE HEV MY20 PE | Kia Motors Europe




No somos naiden. Un día eres una estrella de cine, al día siguiente eres un puto vendedor de coches coreanos derroído.


----------



## Decipher (25 Jun 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahora tiene que hacer de hombre anuncio para pagar el divorcio. De Niro, tú antes molabas...
> 
> Lanzamiento - Niro DE HEV MY20 PE | Kia Motors Europe
> 
> ...



No ha molado en su puñetera vida. Los mentirosos profesionales no molan.


----------



## Pabloom (25 Jun 2019)

Durán dijo:


> *Del día en que me quise solidarizar y me hicieron prisionero de guerra.*
> 
> Feministas gallegas emboscan a medio centenar de hombres y les escupen y meten hostias


----------



## LuisZarzal (25 Jun 2019)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahora tiene que hacer de hombre anuncio para pagar el divorcio. De Niro, tú antes molabas...
> 
> Lanzamiento - Niro DE HEV MY20 PE | Kia Motors Europe
> 
> ...



Eso por joder, pues le han jodido a el


----------



## Seronoser (25 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre agrede a antifascistas.



Lo mejor es el viejo del final, que se cree rambo mirando fijamente al que acaba de soltar dos hostiazos como panes, sin quitarse el cigarro de la boca jojojo
Y el tipo ni le mira y pasa de él muahahaha


----------



## Decipher (26 Jun 2019)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Eso por joder, pues le han jodido a el



La maldición Trump ataca de nuevo.


----------



## Decipher (26 Jun 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Hombre agrede a antifascistas.



Yo los que veo que agreden son los antifascistas y gente defendiendose.


----------



## SPQR (27 Jun 2019)

Me nutre la tonta del video. Pega a un policia y no para de gritar que no ha hecho nada cuando la llevan detenida. 

Multita, condena por agresión y papelito de antecedentes penales. El empoderamiento ha hecho mucho daño.


----------



## SPQR (27 Jun 2019)

Otra empoderadita tratando a un policia como si fuese su novio pagafantas. En 0:20 : ¿Tú votas al PP verdad?  

Juicio rápido, Multita, condena por atentado a agente de la autoridad y papelito con antecedentes. Toma empoderamiento.


----------



## Woden (27 Jun 2019)

HAHAHAHAHA, esto la pone más dura que el porntube.


----------



## Barruno (29 Jun 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Otra empoderadita tratando a un policia como si fuese su novio pagafantas. En 0:20 : ¿Tú votas al PP verdad?
> 
> Juicio rápido, Multita, condena por atentado a agente de la autoridad y papelito con antecedentes. Toma empoderamiento.



Joder. Me meo con esta peña.
Mas ñé y nacen beeeeeee.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2019)

Decipher dijo:


> No ha molado en su puñetera vida. Los mentirosos profesionales no molan.



Sasto. Si hubiera destapado hace años su ideología y su miserable forma de pensar la mitad de la gente no hubiéramos visto sus pelis ni de coña.


----------



## Decipher (30 Jun 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Otra empoderadita tratando a un policia como si fuese su novio pagafantas. En 0:20 : ¿Tú votas al PP verdad?
> 
> Juicio rápido, Multita, condena por atentado a agente de la autoridad y papelito con antecedentes. Toma empoderamiento.



Me recuerda a esos videos de EEUU donde algún imbecil se niega a seguir las ordenes de la policia y le acaban disparando por gilipollas. Suerte tiene la drogata esta de haber nacido en Estepais.


----------



## Lammero (30 Jun 2019)

La Kali Txunga me nutre




hnnnnnnng


----------



## Barruno (30 Jun 2019)

SUECIA: Anciana inmigracionista asesinada por inmigrante


----------



## Constantine (30 Jun 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> SUECIA: Anciana inmigracionista asesinada por inmigrante



Ingrid Guldbrandsson, una maestra jubilada de 69 años, fue asesinada en su casa de Kil (condado de Värmland, Suecia) el miércoles 26 de junio por la noche. Un refugiado afgano llamado Ahmad Nazari, que afirma tener 19 años, ha sido arrestado como sospechoso por el asesinato. El joven refugiado y la víctima se conocían y eran miembros de la misma asociación en Värmland, y fue el propio Ahmad fue quien llamó al 112 para informar del fallecimiento de la anciana.







La víctima estaba totalmente volcada en ayudar a los refugiados ofreciéndoles vivienda y luchando para detener sus expulsiones.

Ingrid Guldbrandsson mördad av afghan som hon försökte hjälpa

El sospechoso ya ha confesado y su abogado ha dicho que su cliente solo desea regresar a casa, a su país de origen.






Ahmad Nazari erkänner mord på sin lärarinna: 'Vill åka hem till sitt hemland'


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Jun 2019)

Constantine dijo:


> Ingrid Guldbrandsson, una maestra jubilada de 69 años, fue asesinada en su casa de Kil (condado de Värmland, Suecia) el miércoles 26 de junio por la noche. Un refugiado afgano llamado Ahmad Nazari, que afirma tener 19 años, ha sido arrestado como sospechoso por el asesinato. El joven refugiado y la víctima se conocían y eran miembros de la misma asociación en Värmland, y fue el propio Ahmad fue quien llamó al 112 para informar del fallecimiento de la anciana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Y entonces para qué vino aquí?

Sólo espero que la muerta no tenga hijos y sus genes de alucinada se pierdan para siempre.


----------



## Jaque Mate (1 Jul 2019)

Un “solicitante de asilo” de Eritrea ha sido condenado por un tribunal alemán a siete años y medio de prisión por intento de asesinato después de apuñalar al hijo de 11 años de su familia anfitriona.

Abdulrahman M, de 26 años, se alojaba en Vilshofen (Baja Baviera) con una familia conocida por albergar a migrantes.

En julio de 2018, atacó al hijo de 11 años de la familia cuando estaban solos en casa, empujándolo al suelo y apuñalándolo en la garganta con una hoja de 15 cm mientras le gritaba “_¡Muere! ¡Muere! ¡Muere!_”

La intervención del perro de la familia, que atacó a Abdulrahman, permitió al niño escapar y huir a la calle.

Abdulrahman le señaló al fiscal que el niño le había grabado desnudo en su movil y que se lo había enseñado a su madre, y que por tanto el intento de asesinato fue un acto de retribución.

“_No es posible que una mujer vea a un musulmán desnudo, eso debe ser castigado con la muerte_”, dijo Abdulrahman.

“_Siempre ayudamos a Abdulrahman_”, dijo la madre de la víctima. “_No entendemos por qué nos hizo esto_”.

Alemania: “Refugiado” eritreo intenta asesinar chico de la casa donde le acogen; la madre no entiende por qué les hizo eso


----------



## Jaque Mate (1 Jul 2019)

Hal- dijo:


> Lo que distingue al verdadero homo progre es la incapacidad de aprender de la experiencia, en varios de estos casos que he leído en el hilo, la victima se encarga de disculpar al agresor. Es de psiquiátrico.





SocialismoNuncaMas dijo:


> La foto de las lesbianas recién multiculturalizadas en Londistán;




_Durante varios días, la foto de nuestras caras sangrientas satisfizo a los voyeurs e hizo ricas a compañías cuyos valores se oponen a los míos, como News Corps y Sinclair Broadcast Group. Muchos de los medios que publicaron mi cara sin permiso apoyan a plataformas y políticos racistas, misóginos y xenófobos. Una líder mundial en su último día en el cargo concluyó su trayectoria votando a favor de políticas anti-gay, racistas y coloniales y expresándonos sus condolencias. Famosillos nos sacaron en Instagram, nos retuitearon los políticos. A pesar de tanta inane cobertura, Melania aprovechó enérgicamente su plataforma para resaltar la misoginia incrustada en la violencia y las tasas de delitos de odio de hoy. Ella ha inspirado a los queers en todas partes para compartir sus propias historias de abuso.

Tanto en mi país natal, Estados Unidos como en el Reino Unido, siempre ha sido y sigue siendo la temporada de caza de los cuerpos de las personas de color, indígenas, transgénero, con discapacidad, queer, pobres, mujeres y migrantes. He evitado gran parte de *la violencia y la opresión impuestas a tantos otros por nuestro sistema capitalista, supremacista blanco y patriarcal* debido a los privilegios que disfruto debido a mi raza, salud, educación y apariencia convencional de género. _

Las lesbianas atacadas por inmigrantes en Londres escriben artículo lleno de odio contra los blancos.


----------



## Decipher (1 Jul 2019)

Jaque Mate dijo:


> _Durante varios días, la foto de nuestras caras sangrientas satisfizo a los voyeurs e hizo ricas a compañías cuyos valores se oponen a los míos, como News Corps y Sinclair Broadcast Group. Muchos de los medios que publicaron mi cara sin permiso apoyan a plataformas y políticos racistas, misóginos y xenófobos. Una líder mundial en su último día en el cargo concluyó su trayectoria votando a favor de políticas anti-gay, racistas y coloniales y expresándonos sus condolencias. Famosillos nos sacaron en Instagram, nos retuitearon los políticos. A pesar de tanta inane cobertura, Melania aprovechó enérgicamente su plataforma para resaltar la misoginia incrustada en la violencia y las tasas de delitos de odio de hoy. Ella ha inspirado a los queers en todas partes para compartir sus propias historias de abuso.
> 
> Tanto en mi país natal, Estados Unidos como en el Reino Unido, siempre ha sido y sigue siendo la temporada de caza de los cuerpos de las personas de color, indígenas, transgénero, con discapacidad, queer, pobres, mujeres y migrantes. He evitado gran parte de *la violencia y la opresión impuestas a tantos otros por nuestro sistema capitalista, supremacista blanco y patriarcal* debido a los privilegios que disfruto debido a mi raza, salud, educación y apariencia convencional de género. _
> 
> Las lesbianas atacadas por inmigrantes en Londres escriben artículo lleno de odio contra los blancos.



Es tan tarada como parece en la foto.


----------



## -Galaiko (1 Jul 2019)

Jaque Mate dijo:


> _Durante varios días, la foto de nuestras caras sangrientas satisfizo a los voyeurs e hizo ricas a compañías cuyos valores se oponen a los míos, como News Corps y Sinclair Broadcast Group. Muchos de los medios que publicaron mi cara sin permiso apoyan a plataformas y políticos racistas, misóginos y xenófobos. Una líder mundial en su último día en el cargo concluyó su trayectoria votando a favor de políticas anti-gay, racistas y coloniales y expresándonos sus condolencias. Famosillos nos sacaron en Instagram, nos retuitearon los políticos. A pesar de tanta inane cobertura, Melania aprovechó enérgicamente su plataforma para resaltar la misoginia incrustada en la violencia y las tasas de delitos de odio de hoy. Ella ha inspirado a los queers en todas partes para compartir sus propias historias de abuso.
> 
> Tanto en mi país natal, Estados Unidos como en el Reino Unido, siempre ha sido y sigue siendo la temporada de caza de los cuerpos de las personas de color, indígenas, transgénero, con discapacidad, queer, pobres, mujeres y migrantes. He evitado gran parte de *la violencia y la opresión impuestas a tantos otros por nuestro sistema capitalista, supremacista blanco y patriarcal* debido a los privilegios que disfruto debido a mi raza, salud, educación y apariencia convencional de género. _
> 
> Las lesbianas atacadas por inmigrantes en Londres escriben artículo lleno de odio contra los blancos.



Ya no estaba fina de antes y los golpes en la cabeza acabaron por agravar su retraso.


----------



## Kuzz (1 Jul 2019)

SPQR dijo:


> Otra empoderadita tratando a un policia como si fuese su novio pagafantas. En 0:20 : ¿Tú votas al PP verdad?
> 
> Juicio rápido, Multita, condena por atentado a agente de la autoridad y papelito con antecedentes. Toma empoderamiento.



Normal que este empoderada, si eso lo haria un hombre al primer empujon le dan de ostias y a comisaria, las mujeres tienen permitidos determinados comportamientos que la sociedad no los permite en los hombres.


----------



## qbit (5 Jul 2019)

SPQR dijo:


>



He hecho un GIF animado:


----------



## Orgelmeister (8 Jul 2019)

Empoderada se lía con negro que le hace un hijo (autista y mostruoso) y la abandona; ahora busca pareja con posibles (para amistad y lo que surja)


----------



## Cormac (10 Jul 2019)

*Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”*
*La entrega del bote de '¡Boom!' ha sido la emisión más vista de un concurso en España en los últimos 15 añosAhora, más que fantasear, deberá organizarse. Una parte importante del total, prácticamente la mitad, irá a parar a Hacienda. Para algunos Lobos, es un porcentaje elevado. "Este tipo de ingresos, que son atípicos y excepcionales, deberían estar gravados con una fiscalidad menor", opina Valentín Ferrero. "Si todos los años ganas lo que hemos ganado nosotros este año, lo entiendo, pero nos va a pasar una sola vez en la vida. No me parece mal contribuir, incluso me parece un privilegio hacerlo, contribuir a que los servicios públicos se puedan cubrir para todos. Pero me parece excesiva la fiscalidad con la que está gravado", añade Ferrero.*

Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”


----------



## Decipher (10 Jul 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”*
> *La entrega del bote de '¡Boom!' ha sido la emisión más vista de un concurso en España en los últimos 15 añosAhora, más que fantasear, deberá organizarse. Una parte importante del total, prácticamente la mitad, irá a parar a Hacienda. Para algunos Lobos, es un porcentaje elevado. "Este tipo de ingresos, que son atípicos y excepcionales, deberían estar gravados con una fiscalidad menor", opina Valentín Ferrero. "Si todos los años ganas lo que hemos ganado nosotros este año, lo entiendo, pero nos va a pasar una sola vez en la vida. No me parece mal contribuir, incluso me parece un privilegio hacerlo, contribuir a que los servicios públicos se puedan cubrir para todos. Pero me parece excesiva la fiscalidad con la que está gravado", añade Ferrero.*
> 
> Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”
> ...



A joderse. Es un privilegio, tu lo has dicho. Falso, como buen comunista.


----------



## Barruno (12 Jul 2019)

HONK HONK: Robo con VIOLENCIA de un reloj a un PRESENTADOR DE RADIO 4


----------



## Merrill (12 Jul 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”*
> *La entrega del bote de '¡Boom!' ha sido la emisión más vista de un concurso en España en los últimos 15 añosAhora, más que fantasear, deberá organizarse. Una parte importante del total, prácticamente la mitad, irá a parar a Hacienda. Para algunos Lobos, es un porcentaje elevado. "Este tipo de ingresos, que son atípicos y excepcionales, deberían estar gravados con una fiscalidad menor", opina Valentín Ferrero. "Si todos los años ganas lo que hemos ganado nosotros este año, lo entiendo, pero nos va a pasar una sola vez en la vida. No me parece mal contribuir, incluso me parece un privilegio hacerlo, contribuir a que los servicios públicos se puedan cubrir para todos. Pero me parece excesiva la fiscalidad con la que está gravado", añade Ferrero.*
> 
> Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”
> ...



Se han llevado cada uno cerca de 850.000 € después de impuestos. Con una parte bien invertida y la otra para ir tirando, si viven humildemente, tienen para vivir el resto de sus vidas sin pegar sello.

Pero si deciden vivir como comunistas les dura el tema cinco años, no más


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2019)

Trabajadora social que viajaba a África a ayudar a niños en el tercer mundo, asesinada por su marido, que además le engañaba con otras. No encajó bien que ella se quisiera divorciar. 
Ella 40 años y él 32.








Hombre mata a una mujer en Inglaterra.


----------



## Barruno (21 Jul 2019)

Mujer periodista somalí-canadiense vuelve a Somalia a demostrar que mola mucho y muere en un atentado (aislado).


----------



## Barruno (21 Jul 2019)

Ignoro si ya se posteó.


la sueca Elin Krantz, que rodó propaganda interracial de invitar a liarse y follar con rapefugees, y luego apareció asesinada y violada en un bosque por uno de ellos.
Quo Vadis Europa? Un negro viola y asesina con sadismo a una reina de belleza sueca cerca de Gotemburgo

Ilustracion de todo ésto: (+18)
Lubimy różnorodność!


----------



## Barruno (21 Jul 2019)

el periodista comunista italiano que fue a escribir las bondades de la primavera árabe y le mataron conforme llegó.
Why was he killed? Brutal death of Italian student in Egypt confounds experts


----------



## Cormac (24 Jul 2019)

*Javier Escartín Sesé*

Nació en Huesca en 1969.

Es jefe de sección de Participación Ciudadana en el Departamento de Presidencia y Justicia del Gobierno de Aragón. Lleva 24 años como trabajador social y ha estado vinculado a Cáritas, SOS Racismo o Salud Mental.

Javier Escartín Sesé
@JavierEscartin
Ciudadano. Amante de iniciativas con olor a cambio. Formador y Trabajador social. Andado en participación ciudadana, políticas públicas, migraciones y + salsas.


https://mobile.twitter.com/javierescartin?lang=es

*El presidente de los trabajadores sociales, condenado por abusar de un joven ebrio en un portal*
La Audiencia de Zaragoza impone a Javier Escartín una pena de cuatro años de cárcel y otros cinco de libertad vigilada al considerar que se aprovechó del precario estado de la víctima, próxima al coma etílico

El presidente de los trabajadores sociales, condenado por abusar de un joven ebrio en un portal

La Audiencia Provincial acaba de condenar a *cuatro años de prisión y otros cinco de libertad vigilada al presidente del Colegio Profesional de Trabajadores Sociales de Aragón, Javier Escartín Sesé*, por abusar sexualmente de un joven ebrio en un portal de Zaragoza. Durante el juicio, celebrado el pasado 9 de julio, el acusado, de 49 años, aseguró que él también estaba bebido y que la relación fue consentida. Sin embargo, dada la gran cantidad de alcohol que había consumido la víctima, próxima al coma etílico, *el tribunal considera que fue incapaz de dar su consentimiento. De hecho, está convencido de que el encausado se aprovechó de esta circunstancia para conseguir su propósito*.
Los hechos por los que ha sido condenado Javier Escartín, que trabaja actualmente para el Instituto Aragonés de la Juventud y ha estado vinculado a colectivos como Cáritas o Sos Racismo, se produjeron la tarde noche del 4 al 5 de mayo de 2018. Según refleja la sentencia, contra la que cabe recurso ante el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Aragón (TSJA), la víctima había estado tomando *cervezas, cubatas y chupitos por distintos bares del Casco Histórico de Zaragoza*. Entrada la madrugada, el joven iba tan borracho que ni siquiera recuerda bien lo sucedido. Pero sí pudo explicar a los magistrados que, *de vuelta a casa, le costaba tanto mantenerse en pie, que hubo de recostarse en un portal próximo a la plaza de España*.
*«Apercibiéndose del estado en el que se encontraba el joven, sin que conste si pudo mediar conversación, lo condujo hasta el portal donde ocurrieron los hechos»*
Fue precisamente entonces cuando se le acercó el acusado, quien, «apercibiéndose del estado en el que se encontraba el joven, sin que conste si pudo mediar conversación alguna entre ellos, lo condujo hasta el portal donde ocurrieron los hechos». Según el tribunal, una vez allí, entre las 4 y las 5 de la madrugada, aprovechándose de la precaria situación en que se hallaba la víctima, *«sin posibilidad de reacción ni de oposición»*, Javier Escartín abusó sexualmente de esta.
Transcurrido un tiempo, el joven empezó «mínimamente» a reaccionar y comprobó que se encontraba en un lugar extraño. Como pudo, volvió a encaminarse hacia su domicilio, pero poco a poco empezaron a asaltarle imágenes confusas de lo que había sucedido.
Al llegar a casa, el joven se dio cuenta de que había perdido las llaves, por lo que tuvo que ser su pareja la que le abrió la puerta. Según relató la chica en el juicio, su novio estaba agitado y decía: «Me han jodido, me han violado».
*La prueba de ADN, decisiva*
La víctima ha mantenido siempre que nunca dio su consentimiento y que lo ocurrido le ha generado u*n enorme trauma psicológico, «con sentimientos de impotencia, miedo, rabia y vergüenza»*. Algo que corroboraron los psicólogos que lo vieron y que le diagnosticaron un cuadro de estrés postraumático. A la hora de esclarecer la autoría de los hechos *fueron claves tanto los mensajes de Whatsapp* que el acusado envió al teléfono móvil de la víctima como los rastros de semen que dejó en la ropa interior y en varias partes del cuerpo del denunciante.
Para probar que, después de haber consumido tanto alcohol, el joven no tenía ningún control sobre sus actos, la Audiencia de Zaragoza recuerda que uno de los amigos con los que estuvo de copas aquella noche por el Casco Viejo usó una expresión muy descriptiva: «Estaba como una columna en el bar». Y así lo confirmaron los análisis de sangre que se le practicaron, en los que, 12 horas después de los hechos,* arrojó una tasa de 0,45 gr/l. Hasta los especialistas se extrañan de que no estuviera en coma etílico*.
La acusación particular pedía una pena de 10 años cárcel por violación, pero entienden los magistrados que al no mediar violencia, resulta más adecuado condenar por abuso sexual, tal y como proponía la Fiscalía.


----------



## Ulises 33 (24 Jul 2019)

Ha tenido suerte, si llega a ser en un portal en otra ciudad le meten 15 años.


----------



## Me_opongo (24 Jul 2019)

Me nutre este hilo.

Pero me temo que no haya karma suficiente en el universo para tanta necesidad existente. 

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (27 Jul 2019)

*cuatro años de prisión y otros cinco de libertad vigilada al presidente del Colegio Profesional de Trabajadores Sociales de Aragón*

Alto cargo de la DGA sodomiza a joven ebrio





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guillotin (27 Jul 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Javier Escartín Sesé*
> 
> Nació en Huesca en 1969.
> 
> ...



Es de un cinismo espectacular.


----------



## Cormac (29 Jul 2019)

"Dios creó a Adan y Es, no a Adan y Steve", les gritaba.

Una "inglesa" insulta a un hombre en el desfile del orgullo gay de Londres.

Woman arrested over footage of homophobic abuse at Pride event

El incidente tuvo lugar durante una marcha del Orgullo en Waltham Forest, este de Londres, ayer.
Las imágenes publicadas en las redes sociales mostraron que una mujer que llevaba un niqab negro gritaba repetidamente "vergüenza" a los participantes cuando pasaban, uno de los cuales llevaba una bandera LGBT arcoiris.
En el video, tomado durante el evento en Waltham Forest, al este de Londres, se podía escuchar a la mujer gritar: "Dios creó a Adán y Eva, no a Adán y Steve.

"Lástima de ustedes, lástima de todos ustedes.
Vergüenza, gente despreciable. Vergüenza, gente desvergonzada".

La persona parecía sorprendida por la diatriba, pero respondió: "Todavía te amamos, no me avergonzarás", mientras un agentr con un chaleco amarillo se interponía entre ellos.


"¡No importa en qué forma aparezca el odio, debemos erradicarlo y decir no a todas las formas de odio! Además, lo más importante es que no podemos invocar una forma de odio, sino ser silenciosos / cómplices de otros".


----------



## Cormac (1 Ago 2019)

Detenida una mujer en Zaragoza por estafar 5.000 euros a otra

Los hechos ocurrieron el pasado martes, 23 de julio, cuando *la víctima contactó con la supuesta autora de los hechos a fin de conseguir un visado para su hijo que reside en Marruecos.* De esta forma, le solicitó ayuda para la realización de los trámites necesarios, aceptando la persona en cuestión, y conocida de la víctima, dicho cometido* a cambio de una serie de pagos, los cuales sumaron un total de 4.990 euros*. Unos pagos que fueron cobrados por la presunta autora sin iniciar los trámites para conseguir el citado visado.


----------



## Insolvencio (1 Ago 2019)

He leído lo de la estafa de Zaragoza, y, a ver, el timo de las "buenas intenciones", con sus múltiples variedades, como el "viajero robado", o el "niño perdido", ni es nuevo, ni tiene nada que ver con la inmigración. 
Es lamentable, porque los estafadores siempre se defienden diciendo que juegan con la "codicia" de los incautos, y en estos casos es al revés, juegan con su buena fe.

Por cierto, y siguiendo el tema, es triste ver todo ésto, pero el caso del noruego Karsten ¿puede ser verdad de la buena? A mí me parece demasiado exagerado para serlo.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2019)

Insolvencio dijo:


> Es lamentable, porque los estafadores siempre se defienden diciendo que juegan con la "codicia" de los incautos, y en estos casos es al revés, juegan con su buena fe.



depende de si el visado se iba a conseguir legalmente o no.


----------



## Barruno (4 Ago 2019)

Esta tipa se lió con un moro que se ha llevado a sus dos hijos a Argelia, quiere movilizar a la diplomacia francesa para recuperarlos


----------



## El Gallo (4 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> *Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”*
> *La entrega del bote de '¡Boom!' ha sido la emisión más vista de un concurso en España en los últimos 15 añosAhora, más que fantasear, deberá organizarse. Una parte importante del total, prácticamente la mitad, irá a parar a Hacienda. Para algunos Lobos, es un porcentaje elevado. "Este tipo de ingresos, que son atípicos y excepcionales, deberían estar gravados con una fiscalidad menor", opina Valentín Ferrero. "Si todos los años ganas lo que hemos ganado nosotros este año, lo entiendo, pero nos va a pasar una sola vez en la vida. No me parece mal contribuir, incluso me parece un privilegio hacerlo, contribuir a que los servicios públicos se puedan cubrir para todos. Pero me parece excesiva la fiscalidad con la que está gravado", añade Ferrero.*
> 
> Valentín, Erundino y Manu, de Los Lobos: “Nos hacen pagar impuestos como a ricachones”
> ...



Si tanto le gusta la CCCP.... A joderse y a pagar rojo mierda.

Enviado desde mi SM-G960F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Grasicida100 (4 Ago 2019)

Eva Hache, la humorista sin gracia que va de fracaso en fracaso


----------



## Grasicida100 (4 Ago 2019)

Eva Hache, la humorista sin gracia que va de fracaso en fracaso
El hundimiento: Barcelona = Detroit = Caracas = MoroLondon = Apuñalaburgo del Sur
Cataluña es como el 'Far west'
VOX alerta de la inseguridad de Barcelona: «La alcaldesa comunista ha convertido la ciudad en un gueto»
Barcelona, ciudad sin ley: 20 delitos por hora y cinco homicidios en el último mes


----------



## superloki (11 Ago 2019)

Pues nada, que le toca recibir karma a otra actriz de Hollywood que reconozco que siempre me ha gustado. Además de estar buena, siempre ha tenido su morbo por ese rollo de zorrita guarrona con un aire de dignidad. Muchos la recordareis hablando de como un piercing en la lengua mejora las mamadas en "Pulp Fiction". Hablo de Rosanna Arquette, la rubia que todos quisiéramos follarnos alguna vez sin pagar.

Después de la decepción de Richard Gere y su apoyo al Open Arms, ahora llega Rosanna Arquette y su tuit progre que le ha salido por la culata. Pues resulta que la lumbreras feminazi publicó un tuit diciendo literalmente: '_*Siento habler nacido blanca y privilegiada. Me repugna. Siento tanta verguenza*_' . Este es el tuit de la zorrupia:







Pues lo que ha provocado es que la han puesto las pilas de mala manera. Indignación en Internet y se ha convertido en diana de toda clase de amenazas. Al final ha llegado a un punto en que ha sentido miedo y lo ha denunciado. ¿Que ha pasado? Pues que el FBI la ha dicho que cierre su cuenta de Twitter, lo cual ha tenido que hacer. Su verguenza de haber nacido blanca y privilegiada la ha ganado el odio de muchos americanos que antes posiblemente fueran sus seguidores. Pues nada... sin twitter, amenazada y encima ha quedado como una gilipollas. Es lo que tienen estos millonarios progres cuando abren la boca...


----------



## Merrill (11 Ago 2019)

Insolvencio dijo:


> Por cierto, y siguiendo el tema, es triste ver todo ésto, pero el caso del noruego Karsten ¿puede ser verdad de la buena? A mí me parece demasiado exagerado para serlo.



¿Te refieres a este, el tipo que fue violado por un somalí y que luego sintió remordimientos porque fue deportado? 

Norwegian man raped by migrant feels says he feels guilty his attacker was deported


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2019)

Unos MENAS atracan al hermano de un concejal de ERC en Barcelona



Cañonero dijo:


> Esto es lo que se llama rizar el rizo.Estos progres mas tontos no pueden ser
> Progres votando a favor de la moronegrada son atracados por los MENAS. A DISFRUTARLO PUES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2019)

Concejal bildu le estalla cohete en la cara



Pelma1414 dijo:


>


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2019)

Conductor inmigrante ilegal mata a cuck pro-inmigración.



PROBLANCO dijo:


> Immigration advocate killed in a crash by Salvadoran
> 
> 
> _Un firme defensor de los derechos de los inmigrantes, y un padre casado de cinco hijos, fue asesinado la semana pasada cuando un inmigrante ilegal de El Salvador que enfrentaba deportación se estrelló contra su motocicleta en Colorado.
> ...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Ago 2019)

Hoy ya me he nutrido. Me encanta el olor a Karma por la mañana. Nada huele como eso.

Por cierto, la hija mayor apunta a maneras de charo LGTBI feminazi emponderada. Se trasca otra magedia.




P.D.: si hubiera seguido la doctrina de Ayn Randiano2 acerca de las motos, hoy estaría vivo.


----------



## n_flamel (12 Ago 2019)

Jilo mítico.


----------



## tmoliterno (12 Ago 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Concejal bildu le estalla cohete en la cara



Qué gran recuerdo de los etarras a los que les explotaban sus propias bombas en las narices. Así de primeras me acuerdo de Olaia Castresana

*Una etarra muere en Torrevieja al explotar la bomba que manipulaba*

Y de otros cuatro etarras que se fabricaron su propio coche bomba

*Cuatro etarras mueren en Bilbao al explotar un coche cargado de explosivos y armas*

Un delicioso plato de lasaña rellena de escombros y vísceras, bocata di cardinale!!!!!!!!! La pena es que murieran en el acto y no se quedaran agonizando o en estado vegetativo.

Estos casos, a efectos de la paguita vitalicia a la familia, qué se supone que son... ¿accidentes de trabajo? ¿víctimas del franquismo?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (12 Ago 2019)

No sé si era progre, pero sí sé que era una estúpida porque hacía cosas de estúpidos, y los tiburones que tambie´n son creaciones del señor, le han dado karma:

La terrible agonía de Jordan Lindsay: un tiburón blanco la mata cuando hacía snorkel en Bahamas


----------



## Mr. Satan (12 Ago 2019)

Lo de las jóvenes suecas es que no me lo creería si no estuviesen documentados centenares de casos.
Se meten solas en centros de refugiados, invitan a beber a africanos a sus apartamentos,quedan por redes sociales con menas...y luego las violan, las acuchillan y las matan...
Que les han enseñado a esas chicas sus padres,la sociedad y el sistema educativo sueco?? Que mundo de color de rosa les han pintado??


----------



## Cucumberman (12 Ago 2019)

Uff el mejor hilo del foro!!


----------



## Merrill (12 Ago 2019)

El contenido de este hilo debería ser preservado en escrituras sobre piedra o algo parecido. Así, cuando los arqueólogos del futuro estudien las causas de la destrucción de la civilización Occidental sabrán qué sucedió realmente y quizá estén a tiempo de encerrar a todos los progres del momento en algún tipo de institución mental antes de que la vuelvan a liar.


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2019)

Merrill dijo:


> El contenido de este hilo debería ser preservado en escrituras sobre piedra o algo parecido. Así, cuando los arqueólogos del futuro estudien las causas de la destrucción de la civilización Occidental sabrán qué sucedió realmente y quizá estén a tiempo de encerrar a todos los progres del momento en algún tipo de institución mental antes de que la vuelvan a liar.



¿Arqueólogos del futuro?

Muy optimista te veo...


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Ago 2019)

*Destrozos en una plaza decorada como una reserva india en las fiestas de Gràcia

Al grito de "Esto es racismo" una veintena de personas han arrancado adornos en la plaza del Nord, inspirados en una reserva india

Destrozos en una plaza decorada como una reserva india en las fiestas de Gràcia*

La* decoración de la plaza del Nord de la Gràcia *ha sufrido la noche del jueves un *ataque por parte de una veintena de personas que han arrancado parte del engalanado al grito de "Esto es racismo"*.


Psiquiátrico Barcelona: Destrozos en una plaza decorada como una reserva india en las fiestas de Gràcia


----------



## superloki (16 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *Destrozos en una plaza decorada como una reserva india en las fiestas de Gràcia
> 
> Al grito de "Esto es racismo" una veintena de personas han arrancado adornos en la plaza del Nord, inspirados en una reserva india
> 
> ...



Los que se lían a romper las cosas y chillar las consignas de siempre son los tipicos "anarquistas" de toda la vida. Llevan años existiendo y hacen lo que mejor saben hacer, y es destrozarlo todo y armar todo el ruido que pueden. Son los que van a las manifestaciones para quemar contenedores, romper escaparates de tiendas y joder todos los coches que se les pongan a tiro. La chica que escupe con odio a uno de los que están ahí y no dice nada, es un claro ejemplo. He conocido varias en mi vida y el patrón es el mismo (las tías son peores que los tíos). Es que no falla, y parece que los clonan en la misma máquina. Si hablas con ellos te recitarán un discurso aprendido hasta la médula. De hecho, si pusieras a varios juntos estoy seguro que usarían las mismas frases y expresiones. Si intentas argumentar y les pones en evidencia en algo, mal asunto. Como he dicho, lo he vivido y lo único que he sacado en claro es que lo mejor es guardar las distancias. En el video veo unos mafiosos atemorizando a unos vecinos usando la violencia, y lo peor es que se creen con el derecho moral de hacerlo.


----------



## Merrill (16 Ago 2019)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *Destrozos en una plaza decorada como una reserva india en las fiestas de Gràcia*



Veamos unos extractos de la noticia...



> Estas personas, además, han *gritado, insultado y amenazado a los vecinos *que disfrutaban a esas horas de la fiesta... los vecinos habían sido "amenazados con antelación" por el tema de su decorado.
> 
> Portavoces de los vecinos, que por primera vez engalanaban la plaza, han lamentado los hechos y aseguran que les ofrecieron a los exaltados un espacio de diálogo  para poder hablar. Sin embargo, este grupo denegó la oferta.
> 
> ...



¿Me nutre? Me nutre, joder, me nutre.


----------



## Merrill (18 Ago 2019)

No sé si alguien ha abierto hilo... nutrinoticia del dia  

*Desmontando a Óscar Camps: el dueño del Open Arms salva migrantes pero abandona a sus empleados*
Huelgas indefinidas, condenas por vulneración de los derechos laborales y acusaciones por las condiciones laborales en su empresa de socorrismo planean sobre el activista.

Desmontando a Óscar Camps: el dueño del Open Arms salva migrantes pero abandona a sus empleados


> Es 7 de abril de 2016 por la noche y en el Teatre Nacional de Catalunya no cabe un alfiler. Se celebra una gala que culmina cuando Óscar Camps sube al escenario. Ovación cerrada. El activista pro-derechos humanos se acaba de convertir en ‘Catalán del año’. En la estrella del evento con el que El Periódico reconoce anualmente a los catalanes más admirados. Camps recibe la estatuilla de manos de Carles Puigdemont, mientras las felicitaciones desbordan las redes. En su discurso, Camps asegura que le hubiese encantado no ganar nunca ese premio. Porque a Óscar Camps lo nombran *catalán del año* en reconocimiento a su labor humanitaria: salvando inmigrantes a la deriva por el Mediterráneo.
> 
> No imaginaba que, poco después, los trabajadores de su empresa de socorrismo iban a declararse en huelga indefinida para denunciar los constantes incumplimientos de las condiciones laborales. Que lo llevarían a juicio y que perdería. Que se vería en el ojo del huracán porque, en su vida pública, salva a náufragos que intentan alcanzar las costas europeas. Pero en su faceta de empresario oprime* a sus trabajadores* en esas mismas costas.
> 
> ...


----------



## craxo (18 Ago 2019)

Feminismo lgtb inmigraciinismo son enormes sumideros de dinero público que por su naturaleza humanitaria no tienen ningún control .
3000 euros un mena por ejemplo 

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijo (19 Ago 2019)

Joder, 09:AM con mi café con tostadas y 150 posts del mejor hilo que he visto en años.

Así sí, joder.


----------



## Woden (19 Ago 2019)

Hahaha, el embajador de Afganistán atracado por la morisma en BCN.
Nutrición de la buena.


----------



## ElMag0 (19 Ago 2019)

Guillotin dijo:


> Si esto es verdad, esa mujer nunca va a tener muchos amigos porque esta loca perdida.:bla::bla::bla:
> Ella esta loca, pero ¿y él? ¿exactamente que quiere?



Pues follar, pero no sabe cómo


----------



## etsai (20 Ago 2019)

ANTIFA y HOMOSEXUAL agredido por MENAS



Normo-hijo de puta dijo:


> Ese niñato subnormal es como @Penitenciagite!! pero en adolescente. O sea antifa y gayer lleno de odio contra los heteros. Por supuesto que seguirá odiando a vox aunque le hayan metido una buena paliza unos MENAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MIRAD EL CHANDAL *







*¡Le agredió un votante de VOX blanco, heterosexual, taurino, católico y delgado!

Ñam ñam ñam… me nutre.*


----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (20 Ago 2019)

etsai dijo:


> ANTIFA y HOMOSEXUAL agredido por MENAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esperate que el tío es una joya

La agreden y lo primero que dice en tuiter es



 

No es trol, es real

Aprovecha el tirón mediático de su agresion para propagar mierda progre y vegana


----------



## audienorris1899 (20 Ago 2019)

Jordi retwitteaba esto el 23 de junio: Buena verbena de San Juan a todo el mundo! Y recordad: impregnada en aceite quema mejor.








Cuando no habían pasado ni dos meses de su retwitt, un hijo de la madre patria le dejaba la cara tal que así:


----------



## superloki (20 Ago 2019)




----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (20 Ago 2019)

Qué cara de ensaimada que tiene


----------



## Normo-hijo de puta (20 Ago 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Jordi retwitteaba esto el 23 de junio: Buena verbena de San Juan a todo el mundo! Y recordad: impregnada en aceite quema mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cataluña y la comunidad vasca acogen a los más progres de España y llenos de odio


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Ago 2019)

..."de origen sudamericano..."

balla, que casualidad aislada


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> ..."de origen sudamericano..."
> 
> balla, que casualidad aislada



¿Un giliprogre por aqui? 

¿que se siente? 

¿furor anal?


----------



## Incorrezto (21 Ago 2019)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> ¿Un giliprogre por aqui?
> 
> ¿que se siente?
> 
> ¿furor anal?



que pasa, que eres hispanoamericano¿


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (21 Ago 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> que pasa, que eres hispanoamericano¿



No. Por?


----------



## JEL (22 Ago 2019)




----------



## etsai (23 Ago 2019)

La chica española asesinada por su novio en Alemania:"no me dejaba ni llevar escote".Ya os adelanto que es"alemán"



El Gran Cid dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143710
> 
> 
> En esos dos años, conoció a Florian. Un joven, *mitad alemán y mitad libanés*, del que se enamoró perdidamente. "Gracias a él, aprendió mucho el idioma y la cultura alemana", explica su amigo. Juntos decidieron mudarse a un *pequeño apartamento* a las afueras de la ciudad y disfrutaban de su tiempo libre juntos. En su último viaje, a *Alsacia* (Francia), se les veía felices. Ambos posaban sonrientes en las redes sociales. Durante su relación, Gema y Florian decidieron prometerse, una decisión complicada que no entendieron en su entorno. "Fue la madre de él quien insistió en que dieran ese paso; en su religión *no estaba bien visto* que convivieran sin estar casados", comenta su amigo.
> ...



Su pareja era 'mitad alemán mitad libanés'.
Vamos, que era moro.

Su Facebook está lleno de progretadas, pero rescato esta:


----------



## Woden (23 Ago 2019)

Medio moro, circulen, circulen.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Ago 2019)

Tomad nota mujeres. Las mujeres fachas que simpatizan con Vox u otro tipo de movimientos de "derechas", y que nunca se encamarían con un moro porque les da asco, hoy están en su casa tan tranquilas y no tienen el cuerpo lleno de cuchilladas. Seguramente hasta vivan muchos años y lleguen a ser unas felices abuelitas con nietos blancos y cristianos.

Hoy, a la tal Gema, debido a sus decisiones estúpidas, ya le están saliendo gusanos por los ojos.

Hasta ahora se solía decir que el cementerio está lleno de valientes, en la época actual habrá que empezar a decir que el cementerio está lleno de emponderadas.


----------



## Cormac (23 Ago 2019)

El padre de la asesinada en Alemania es Guardia Civil, y ella quiso opositar. 
No me entra en el perfil de progre, pero a saber.


----------



## Tercios (23 Ago 2019)

Lejos de saborear con deleite sus propias incongruencias se percibe con tristeza la decadencia de la sociedad hasta límites insospechados. Una lástima.


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ago 2019)

Encapuchados liberan las gallinas «encarceladas» de los 'okupas' de Errekaleor


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (27 Ago 2019)

El grupo rapero SDFK y ese akelarre del Bioritme Festival:

Comunicado del Bioritme Festival y la negativa de SFDK a recibir la formación de género


----------



## etsai (28 Ago 2019)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El grupo rapero SDFK y ese akelarre del Bioritme Festival:
> 
> Comunicado del Bioritme Festival y la negativa de SFDK a recibir la formación de género



*ANTECEDENTES*



Mneamla dijo:


> Para el que tenga dudas de quien son SFDK
> 
> SFDK: “Me dan ganas de decirle a los chavales que así no se trata a las mujeres”
> 
> ...



La historia se repite. Progres que alimentan al monstruo hasta que este se vuelve tan grande que acaba por devorarles. 

Y lo que te rondaré morena, aquí no se va a librar nadie que tenga pito.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (28 Ago 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *ANTECEDENTES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dije ayer en otro hilo: el único final para el monstruo de la ideología de género que han creado es acabar fagocitado y devorado por sí mismo y entre sus muchas cabezas.


----------



## DIGITVS (28 Ago 2019)

*Denuncian al chef José Andrés por no pagar salarios mínimos en Mercado Little Spain*
*Una empleada del Mercado Little Spain, propiedad del chef José Andrés y de los hermanos Ferrán y Albert Adriá, ha denunciado que se le paga menos de lo que marca la ley.*
28 agosto, 2019 08:36

El reconocido chef español José Andrés ha sido denunciado en una corte de Nueva York, junto a la empresa con la que opera en Manhattan con los hermanos Adriá, por supuestamente no pagar el salario estipulado por ley en el popular espacio culinario Mercado Little Spain, en Manhattan.
La reclamación, a la que ha tenido acceso Efe, fue presentada por una de las trabajadoras del establecimiento, Tina Braunstein, que aduce que la compañía de José Andrés y los Adriá no le ha pagado las horas extra como marca la ley del estado de Nueva York.

Como ejemplo, el documento señala que a la denunciante se le pagó 15,55 dólares la hora por más de dos horas extra que trabajó un día concreto en abril, mientras que la legislación estipula que cada hora extra se debe pagar a 17,50 dólares.
*Un chef que lucha contra el hambre en el mundo*
"_José Andrés es conocido en el mundo por sus esfuerzos humanitarios. De hecho, en 2018, fue nominado a un Nobel de la Paz_", recuerda el texto de la denuncia.

"_Desafortunadamente, Andrés ha invertido mayor esfuerzo en alimentar a gente alrededor del mundo que a sus propios empleados en Mercado Little Spain (...), que sistemáticamente paga salarios por debajo del mínimo establecido_", argumenta el documento, presentado ante los tribunales este lunes.

Braunstein pide en la denuncia el pago de las horas extra que no ha recibido, un monto que no se especifica, además del coste de la representación legal y otros daños.
El abogado de la denunciante, Maimon Kirschenbaum, conocido por defender el derecho de trabajadores en el sector de la hostelería, afirmó que "_los esfuerzos humanitarios deberían comenzar en casa. Nadie en Nueva York ni en ningún sitio debería trabajar por salarios por debajo del mínimo establecido_".

Por su parte, un portavoz de Mercado Little Spain aseguró a Efe que la empresa se toma "muy en serio" este tipo de acusaciones, ya que "_trabaja duro para proveer a sus empleados un ambiente de apoyo y seguro_".
"_Creemos firmemente que pagamos debidamente a todos nuestros empleados y defenderemos vigorosamente cualquier afirmación contraria. Estamos muy orgullosos de nuestros empleados y de todo nuestro equipo en Nueva York_", agregó.

Mercado Little Spain, situado en el colosal proyecto urbanístico Hudson Yards, abrió sus puertas el pasado mes de marzo y se ha convertido en uno de los lugares más populares donde disfrutar de la gastronomía española en la Gran Manzana.
De más de 3.000 metros cuadrados, el proyecto, encabezado por Andrés con el apoyo de Albert y Ferrán Adriá, cuenta con 15 puestos, dos bares, tres restaurantes y dos tiendas que tienen la capacidad de atender a unas 5.000 personas al día.

Denuncian al chef José Andrés por no pagar salarios mínimos en Mercado Little Spain

*ME NUTRE.*


----------



## Cormac (30 Ago 2019)

El GAL vuelve a actuar en Panamá.

A Mikel le llegó su San Martín: Un exmiembro de ETA muere en Panamá tras sufrir una agresión con arm

*Un ex miembro de ETA muere en Panamá tras sufrir una agresión con arma blanca*


Mikel Illarramendi Zabaleta, ex miembro de ETA que cumplió una condena en Francia, falleció el pasado sábado en Panamá a causa de las heridas con arma blanca que padeció como consecuencia de una agresión, según informa el diario Gara.
Illarramendi fue puesto en libertad por las autoridades francesas el 20 de mayo de 2011, tras haber cumplido siete años de una condena de diez que le impusieron los tribunales de París por pertenecer al aparato logístico de ETA. Tras su excarcelación fue expulsado a España donde quedó en libertad por no tener causas pendientes en la Audiencia Nacional.
Residente en la localidad guipuzcoana de Eskoriatza, Mikel Illarramendi solía viajar a Panamá por razones de trabajo. El pasado sábado fue agredido por unos desconocidos en la localidad de La Higuera, del distrito de Chepo.
Los agresores atacaron con cuchillos a Illarramendi y a otras dos personas que le acompañaban, una de las cuales resultó herida, mientras el ex miembro de ETA murió a causa de las lesiones.


http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2013/0...369038360.html

@zapatitos


----------



## hunter_pro (30 Ago 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El GAL vuelve a actuar en Panamá.
> 
> A Mikel le llegó su San Martín: Un exmiembro de ETA muere en Panamá tras sufrir una agresión con arm
> 
> ...



Cómo me alegro, oye.

Si quieren ir de tipos duros y de guerrilleros, que se preparen para serlo toda su vida.

Bien está muerto, como todos los etarras. Espero que sufriera mogollón.


----------



## Cormac (31 Ago 2019)

*Paul McCartney El Beatle más “político”*

El ex integrante del grupo británico aseguro que él se involucró más que Lennon en las causas sociales.

Paul McCartney El Beatle más “político”



Por
Emmeline Saunders

10:20, 31 AGO 2019





Sir Paul McCartney (Imagen: PA)
Recibe las historias más importantes de las Celebridadespor correo electrónico
Suscribir
Utilizaremos su dirección de correo electrónico solo para enviarle boletines informativos. Consulte nuestro Aviso de privacidad para obtener detalles sobre sus derechos de protección de datos.
Paul McCartney reveló que uno de sus nietos mayores fue asaltado a punta de cuchillo por matones en Londres.
The Beatle, quien tuvo una experiencia similar mientras crecía en Liverpool, dijo que es "aterrador" que el crimen con cuchillo sea tan desenfrenado después de que a su nieto le robaron su teléfono en el ataque traumático.





"Uno de mis nietos, uno de mis nietos mayores, fue asaltado y le quitaron su teléfono", dijo a The Times.
"Estaba diciendo que lo peor era que debería haber golpeado al tipo, regresó y se sintió cobarde".
"Dije: '¡No, no, no, no! El tipo tenía un cuchillo y no sabes, el tipo podría usar ese cuchillo'. Así que da miedo en estos días ".

Paul McCartney reveals grandson was mugged by thugs with knives


----------



## rubtrix (31 Ago 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Esta tipa se lió con un moro que se ha llevado a sus dos hijos a Argelia, quiere movilizar a la diplomacia francesa para recuperarlos



Que le den a ella y sus larvas. 
Si quiere a sus hijos que se marche al país de mierda del folla cabras ese. 


Pts y lcs

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## superloki (31 Ago 2019)

McCartney ha mencionado que inspiró a Bono en su ayuda África y no he podido dejar de pensar en esto...


----------



## Merrill (1 Sep 2019)

Nutricias frescas  

El pueblo que hizo una fiesta de bienvenida a los Menas ahora se arrepiente



> *El pueblo que hizo una fiesta de bienvenida a los Menas protesta ahora porque roban y esnifan cola*
> *Los Menas y exMenas residentes en el municipio tienen atemorizados a los mismos vecinos que les recibieron con los brazos abiertos*
> Marcos López
> 01.09.2019 13:44h
> ...


----------



## Woden (1 Sep 2019)

ME NUTREN SUS PADECIMIENTOS.


----------



## MTJohnny (1 Sep 2019)

No sé si alguien lo habrá puesto ya. En Calella, una población costera catalana, con ocasión del 1-O los vecinos y las fuerzas vivas se manifestaron en contra de la presencia de miembros de Policía y Guardia Civil, que se encontraban alojados en hoteles de dicha localidad, hasta que lograron expulsarlos. (1)

Un tiempo después, por esas cosas que tiene el Karma, uno de esos hoteles (el Hotel Marisol, para más señas) ha sido destinado en exclusiva al alojamiento y manutención de una piara de MENAs cuyas pintorescas costumbres hacen desde entonces las delicias de los progres que viven por los alrededores. (2)

Enlaces:

(1) Un hotel de Calella echa a la Guardia Civil tras el 1-O

(2) La DGAIA aloja a 60 ‘menas’ en un hotel


Bonus Track:

El pueblo que hizo una fiesta de bienvenida a los Menas protesta ahora porque roban y esnifan cola


----------



## hartman2 (1 Sep 2019)

Woden dijo:


> ME NUTREN SUS PADECIMIENTOS.



sus lagrimas y lamentos huelen y saben a victoria....


----------



## Woden (1 Sep 2019)

hartman2 dijo:


> sus lagrimas y lamentos huelen y saben a victoria....



Son lo mejor de la vida, junto con matar enemigos, aniquilarlos a todos y oír el llanto de sus mujeres.


----------



## Antiguo_Bulldog (1 Sep 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *Ugaitz Alegría, el actor vasco abertzale y proinmigración que recibió una paliza cuando salía de un bar en Bilbao*
> 
> Le sorprendieron por la espalda, le echaron al suelo y le robaron el móvil y 70 euros. Y sin poner resistencia le propinaron un puñetazo en la nariz.
> 
> ...



Le esta bien empleado a ese pijo !!!


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Sep 2019)

Seis magrebíes apalean a un hombre por defender a dos mujeres en Plentzia: ingresado en el Hospital de Urduliz |


----------



## parserito (2 Sep 2019)

Woden dijo:


> Son lo mejor de la vida, junto con matar enemigos, aniquilarlos a todos y oír el llanto de sus mujeres.


----------



## Barruno (2 Sep 2019)

Espejo Púbico hace directo en Warcelona y les roban.


----------



## Merrill (2 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Espejo Púbico hace directo en Warcelona y les roban.



Jojo xD es como lo de aquella reportera italiana, que se fue por la noche a una estación de Roma o Nápoles donde dormían multicultis para ver el panorama y vaya si lo vio: empezaron a salir cual zombies para perseguirla. Casi la violan y los tertulianos del plató gritando que alguien llamara a la policia xDD 

x_____D


----------



## elbaranda (2 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> El GAL vuelve a actuar en Panamá.
> 
> A Mikel le llegó su San Martín: Un exmiembro de ETA muere en Panamá tras sufrir una agresión con arm
> 
> ...



Que buena tarde se ha quedado tú


----------



## Adriano_ (2 Sep 2019)

JEL dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 143233



Me nutre gostosamente.


----------



## Yates86 (2 Sep 2019)

Su desgracia mi descojone


----------



## etsai (2 Sep 2019)

Menuda velocidad va cogiendo esto desde que se creó el hilo hace un año, no hay día sin un par de noticias nutritivas.

El futuro se presenta desalentador a la par que DIVERTIDO.


----------



## Merrill (2 Sep 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Menuda velocidad va cogiendo esto desde que se creó el hilo hace un año, no hay día sin un par de noticias nutritivas.
> 
> El futuro se presenta desalentador a la par que DIVERTIDO.



Si las progre nutricias engordaran yo estaría ya mórbido


----------



## DonManuel (3 Sep 2019)

Joder, me ha costado encontrar este hilo. Necesitaba NUTRICIÓN.


----------



## Robert Paulson (3 Sep 2019)

Este hilo es mejor que el porno.


----------



## audienorris1899 (4 Sep 2019)

Ésta es Agnés Busquets:









Actriz del programa humorístico Polonia de TV3, de la productora de Toni Soler, independentista radical. No hace falta que comente de qué palo va, porque os lo estáis imaginando todos. Esta es una muestra de las mierdas que retwittea:









Os lo traduzco: Hoy he escuchado en la radio que una parte de los vecinos de Rubí están en contra de la apertura de un centro de MENAS. Estamos hablando de personas menores de edad que han hecho un proceso migratorio a solas y que están totalmente desamparadas. ¿Qué *mierda de personas* son estos vecinos?


Hace apenas unos días retwitteaba esto otro:








Ayer publicaba esto en su Twitter:


*




*



Traduzco: Me acaban de robar el bolso en Mallorca/Paseo de Gracia. Yo dentro del coche, me han distraído y por la otra ventana me lo han cogido.

*La muy cínica, que seguro tendría un móvil de 600 euros guardado en bolso sólo para recibir llamadas y mirar la hora, en lugar de estar feliz por haber contribuido a que unos pobres desamparados tuvieran algo que llevarse a la boca esa noche, no sólo se propuso dejarles sin cena sino que decidió joderles la vida:








Por desgracia, la historia no terminó con un final feliz, pero que no le quepa duda a esta mierda de persona que la vida le dará lo que se merece. *


Roban el bolso a la 'reina Letizia' en el centro de Barcelona


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Sep 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Roban el bolso a la 'reina Letizia' en el centro de Barcelona



Hasta que un mena despistado que no ve la tele lo haga con la de verdad, no pasará nada.

Recuerdo hace años, mataron de un tiro para robarle a una turista griega en una calle peatonal, en la fachada del Congreso.
Creo que fué la detención tras delito más rápida de la historia.


----------



## Talosgüevos (4 Sep 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Ésta es Agnés Busquets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese truco de distraerte es más viejo que el cagar, a mi hace años me dice un moromierda que tengo una rueda pinchada que me baje a mirarla y yo le contesto que si, que estoy esperando al mecánico, el moromierda flipaba e incluso se puso a mirarme el las ruedas, al final le solté que si me bajaba del coche le iba a dar palos hasta en el cielo de la boca y cuando saqué las llaves e hice ademán de bajar salió corriendo él y el colega que estaba escondido detrás del coche.


Tierra de Nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## kudeiro (4 Sep 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Ésta es Agnés Busquets:
> 
> 
> *La muy cínica, que seguro tendría un móvil de 600 euros guardado en bolso sólo para recibir llamadas y mirar la hora, en lugar de estar feliz por haber contribuido a que unos pobres desamparados tuvieran algo que llevarse a la boca esa noche, no sólo se propuso dejarles sin cena sino que decidió joderles la vida:*



Me nutre, hoy ya no como


----------



## Evangelion (4 Sep 2019)

Me nutre:


> *Rubén Amón deja 'El País' tras publicar un artículo en defensa de Plácido Domingo*
> *El texto provocó la ira de los sectores feministas de El País y alimentó unas tensiones que no eran nuevas entre Amón y la directora, Soledad Gallego.*



Rubén Amón deja 'El País' tras publicar un artículo en defensa de Plácido Domingo

Ja, ja, ja, JA, JA, JA, "deja": TE ECHAN. A pastar por alimentar monstruos


----------



## Woden (4 Sep 2019)

OU YEAH HAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Punitivum (4 Sep 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Jordi retwitteaba esto el 23 de junio: Buena verbena de San Juan a todo el mundo! Y recordad: impregnada en aceite quema mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Vaya con el niño, muy antifascista y amante de la tolerancia, si señor. 
Pues ahora que disfrute el progresismo y la multiculturalidad, y que no olvide echarle la culpa de todos sus males a Espanya


----------



## Punitivum (4 Sep 2019)

Evangelion dijo:


> Me nutre:
> 
> 
> Rubén Amón deja 'El País' tras publicar un artículo en defensa de Plácido Domingo
> ...










Él dice que no es una represalia sino que se va... En todo caso, como juntaletras progre a sueldo de un panfleto sectario, es cómplice del suicidio de miles de hombres falsodenunciados, de las violaciones de extranjeros a españolas, de atracos y demás. Espero que ahora una mujer te ponga una denuncia falsa y la disfrutes con salud, aliade feminista.


----------



## Pabloom (4 Sep 2019)

Otro hilo que merecería una chincheta


----------



## elbaranda (4 Sep 2019)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Ésta es Agnés Busquets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto es mejor que el sexo


----------



## Cormac (4 Sep 2019)

Un marroquí, llega en patera y viola a la primera educadora social que se encuentra


----------



## JEL (5 Sep 2019)

Unos guiris veganos van a una granja de Barcelona a “liberar” conejos y los granjeros les acaban disparando y golpeando. Aquí el video de una pirata llorando después de esto:


----------



## MTJohnny (8 Sep 2019)

Comunicado de la AA.VV. del barrio de Sanfeliú en Barcelona.







Sin comentarios.

Bueno, sí que haré un único comentario: Karma.


----------



## MTJohnny (8 Sep 2019)

JEL dijo:


> Unos guiris veganos van a una granja de Barcelona a “liberar” conejos y los granjeros les acaban disparando y golpeando. Aquí el video de una pirata llorando después de esto:



La historia (y el karma) continúan...

No solo fueron apaleados y tiroteados los propios animalistas, sino que a medio plazo, han causado más mal que bien a los pobres conejos a los que estos descerebrados deseaban ayudar.

Mueren 100 conejos por culpa de los animalistas que robaron en una granja de Cataluña

Salvaron a 14, pero su acción mató a otros 100, entre lesiones ocasionadas a otros conejos y crias lactantes que hubieron de ser sacrificadas al haber quedado sin madre.


----------



## tmoliterno (16 Sep 2019)

*Torino, notte in ospedale per l’attrice Gloria Cuminetti: colpita da un pugno al volto in strada*

No Habrá Paz †

@_SantosTrinidad
·
13min

Italia. La actriz Gloria Cuminetti, que había posteado en Facebook en contra del Decreto de Seguridad de Salvini y a favor de la capitana Carola Rackete, pasa la noche en el hospital después de recibir un puñetazo de un marroquí en situación ilegal.


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (16 Sep 2019)

Me he hecho semejante maratón de pajotes superlecheros con este jilo que me se han quedao los webos drenados para varios días...


----------



## Cormac (16 Sep 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> *Torino, notte in ospedale per l’attrice Gloria Cuminetti: colpita da un pugno al volto in strada*
> 
> No Habrá Paz †
> @_SantosTrinidad
> ...



Pues no con esa aprende. Estamos perdidos. 

L’attrice Cuminetti colpita da un pugno: “Non provo rancore, il mio aggressore ha bisogno di aiuto” - La Stampa

*La actriz Cuminetti golpeó con el puño: "No tengo rencor, mi atacante necesita ayuda"*
El artista fue atacado el sábado en Barriera di Milano, en Turín, por un extraño.


----------



## Aristocles (16 Sep 2019)

MTJohnny dijo:


> La historia (y el karma) continúan...
> 
> No solo fueron apaleados y tiroteados los propios animalistas, sino que a medio plazo, han causado más mal que bien a los pobres conejos a los que estos descerebrados deseaban ayudar.
> 
> ...




Ya pero si no habian nacido aun eran solo celulas tío xDDDD putos rojos enfermos de mierda, los mataba a todos


----------



## Merrill (16 Sep 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> "No tengo rencor, mi atacante necesita ayuda"



Jajaja xD ¡no jodas! 
Le proporcionas asilo, le das de comer y luego no tienes la delicadeza de ofrecerle una copita de limoncello, un puro y una mamada... 

Cuidado pues.


----------



## hijo (17 Sep 2019)

Chincheta ya!


----------



## Limón (17 Sep 2019)

jojojo excelente y nutritivo.

Arriba!!


----------



## Tu CHuPA QUe Yo Te AViSO! (17 Sep 2019)

ooooggggghhh.... Menudas corridas me pego leyemdo este jilo! tengo la pantalla del ordenata toda pringosa, jajajaja!!!


----------



## hijoPutin (19 Sep 2019)

Estamos perdiendo facultades... ¿y Miki Nadal? ¿y ese epítome del liberalprogresismo que es Justin Trudeau?


----------



## Barruno (21 Sep 2019)

ya han echado a miki nadal de la sexta


----------



## ELVR (21 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> ya han echado a miki nadal de la sexta











Sacadas del hilo:


----------



## etsai (23 Sep 2019)

ELVR dijo:


> Sacadas del hilo:



Jajaja muy bueno, deberían ponérselo en el Twitter a ver si revienta y comete alguna locura para alegría y solaz de este foro.


----------



## etsai (23 Sep 2019)

Cómo las fotos de Trudeau con la cara pintada han obligado a repensar la imagen de Canadá

"Un profesor de 29 años se disfraza de Aladino en a una fiesta temática titulada “Noches Árabes”. Para meterse en el personaje, se coloca un turbante y se pinta el rostro y las manos de negro. Se fotografía junto amigos y, 18 años después, esas imágenes ven la luz. Para entonces, ese joven docente ya no es el mismo: es el primer ministro canadiense, está a un mes de jugarse la reelección y esas fotos están a un paso de costarle su carrera política. Justin Trudeau es consciente de que los excesos de aquella fiesta los va a pagar muy caros."

La foto 'racista' por la que ha tenido que pedir perdón:


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Sep 2019)

etsai dijo:


> Cómo las fotos de Trudeau con la cara pintada han obligado a repensar la imagen de Canadá
> 
> "Un profesor de 29 años se disfraza de Aladino en a una fiesta temática titulada “Noches Árabes”. Para meterse en el personaje, se coloca un turbante y se pinta el rostro y las manos de negro. Se fotografía junto amigos y, 18 años después, esas imágenes ven la luz. Para entonces, ese joven docente ya no es el mismo: es el primer ministro canadiense, está a un mes de jugarse la reelección y esas fotos están a un paso de costarle su carrera política. Justin Trudeau es consciente de que los excesos de aquella fiesta los va a pagar muy caros."
> 
> La foto 'racista' por la que ha tenido que pedir perdón:



Creo que lo dije en otro hilo pero lo repito.
Estoy seguro de que en su momento, semejante foto, hasta la venderían de progresista.
Es que no veo la demigrancia por ninguna parte en la foto.
Es más. Si hubieran hecho la peli de su vida, seguro que hubieran aderezado el momento con la secuencia de un derechoso fachoso maloso diciendo "pintarse la cara de negro, que poca dignidad" o algo por el estilo.


----------



## TedKord (23 Sep 2019)

Lo de Trudeau es supernutritivo. Devorado por su propia progrez.


----------



## Giles Amaury (23 Sep 2019)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Creo que lo dije en otro hilo pero lo repito.
> Estoy seguro de que en su momento, semejante foto, hasta la venderían de progresista.
> Es que no veo la demigrancia por ninguna parte en la foto.
> Es más. Si hubieran hecho la peli de su vida, seguro que hubieran aderezado el momento con la secuencia de un derechoso fachoso maloso diciendo "pintarse la cara de negro, que poca dignidad" o algo por el estilo.



De aquella en Estados Unidos esa foto no se veía como progresista porque el "blackface" es considerado desde hace mucho tiempo como algo que denigra a los negros. Al ser en Canada no sé si lo considerarían demigrante pero supongo que por la proximidad cultura de ambos países se consideraría más o menos de la misma manera que en Estados Unidos.


----------



## Woden (23 Sep 2019)

Que los ofendiditos consideren esto racista es otro prueba mas de su mongolismo exacerbado.


----------



## DIGITVS (27 Sep 2019)

Hola, buenas noches.


*Condenado a siete años de cárcel un abogado experto en violencia machista por maltrato a su ex pareja.





*

El abogado donostiarra Miguel Alonso Belza, conocido especialista en violencia contra la mujer, ha sido condenado a penas que suman 7 años de prisión por maltratar a su ex pareja sentimental.

*El Juzgado de lo Penal número 2 de San Sebastián ha dictado una sentencia en la que otorga total credibilidad al relato de la mujer que denunció al letrado, que describió en su denuncia y en el juicio oral numerosos episodios de agresiones físicas infligidos por el letrado a partir de que ella decidiera poner fin a su relación, en el año 2016.*

Alonso Belza es conocido por haber representado a la familia de Nagore Laffage, víctima de un asesinato machista en Sanfermines de 2008, además de haber sido abogado del turno de oficio de Violencia Contra la Mujer de Gipuzkoa y haber participado en diversos asuntos judiciales de relevante eco mediático en el País Vasco.

*La sentencia condena a Alonso Belza a 8 meses de prisión por un delito de coacciones leves, 16 meses por un delito de maltrato habitual, 4 años y 6 meses por seis delitos de maltrato no habitual, y otros 6 meses de cárcel por un delito de lesiones.*

El abogado tendrá que cumplir la pena de prisión, ya que el juez ha desestimado la pretensión de la defensa de que imponga una pena alternativa, como multas o trabajo en beneficio de la comunidad.
La sentencia destaca que Alonso Belza es "un reputado abogado en la lucha contra la violencia sobre las mujeres, que en los últimos años había asumido un papel muy activo, con múltiples intervenciones públicas sobre la materia".

"Esto nos obliga a analizar si estamos ante una especie de doctor Jeckyll y Mr. Hyde, por cuanto el señor Alonso Belza defendía en estrados a mujeres víctimas de la violencia machista con rigor y exquisito celo profesional, pero cuando se quitaba la toga se transformaba en un maltratador, como si adoptase el papel de aquellos hombres contra los que había pedido la máxima de las condenas por sus crímenes machistas, copiando sus métodos y conductas", refiere la sentencia.

*Por este motivo, el juzgado entiende que el abogado "merece el mayor de los reproches penales, porque en todo momento fue consciente de la ilicitud de su conducta, en su condición de abogado especializado en la materia".*
El juez considera probados los hechos narrados por la ex novia de Alonso Belza, quien describió numerosos episodios de violencia a partir de abril de 2016, cuando el letrado, quien "no aceptaba la idea de finalizar su relación" comenzó a enviar mensajes a la mujer de forma insistente, a controlar sus amistades y su teléfono móvil, a discutir con ella, encarándose y gritándole al oído, "y en varias ocasiones a agredirle".

La sentencia detalla cómo el abogado golpeó, propinó patadas, tiró del pelo, agarró por las solapas, escupió y tiró contra la pared a la víctima en las discusiones que mantuvieron en varias ocasiones durante el año 2016.
Una de esas discusiones fue grabada por la víctima, que había seguido el consejo de un amigo y había instalado una cámara en su domicilio, una prueba que la defensa solicitó que fuera anulada, pero que el juez ha considerado lícita.
En ese vídeo se aprecia cómo Alonso Belza arroja su teléfono móvil y otro objeto a la víctima, le grita, le propina una bofetada en la pierna, la empuja y la agarra por la solapa.

La sentencia considera que estas imágenes sirven de prueba de los hechos concretos que se aprecian, sucedidos en noviembre de 2016, y también "del infierno" vivido por la mujer "por partida doble": "De un lado por la propia violencia sufrida durante el año 2016 cuando le comunicó al acusado que había decidido poner fin a su relación, pero también por la angustia que le generaba el que nadie le iba a creer por ser su agresor quien era".
El abogado de la defensa, Juan Román Zubillaga, ha señalado a EFE que recurrirá la sentencia en apelación ante la Audiencia de Gipuzkoa.

Condenado a siete años de cárcel un abogado experto en violencia machista por maltrato a su ex pareja


----------



## Alberran (27 Sep 2019)

Este hilo es tan nutritivo que debería de aparecer en la _Pirámide de la Alimentación_. 

Me encanta ver a los pirómanos progres devorados por el fuego que propagan.


----------



## Hannibal (27 Sep 2019)

DIGITVS dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches.
> 
> 
> *Condenado a siete años de cárcel un abogado experto en violencia machista por maltrato a su ex pareja.
> ...



Saturno devorando a sus hijos y tal. La forma pluscuamperfecta de cerrar ese circulo es que el juez que ha sentenciado al abogado acabe también en la cárcel por el mismo motivo, sería la risión.


----------



## Barruno (30 Sep 2019)

Un senador italiano, proinmigración ilegal, es atracado en Roma por un grupo de argelinos


----------



## Woden (30 Sep 2019)

Barruno dijo:


> Un senador italiano, proinmigración ilegal, es atracado en Roma por un grupo de argelinos


----------



## Cormac (1 Oct 2019)

_¿Seguimos sin noticias de la italiana secuestrada en África??

Lo más reciente que encuentro es del 4 de enero..._

_Police call for information in search for missing Silvia Romano - YouTube_


*Ya hay noticias. Se casó con varios somalíes y cambió de religión. De ser atea a musulmana.*


Una cooperante italiana secuestrada en Kenia es obligada a casarse y llevar velo islámico.

Una cooperante italiana secuestrada en Kenia es obligada a casarse y llevar velo islámico








Una *cooperante italiana de 24 años*, Silvia Romano, secuestrada en noviembre 2018 en Kenia, ha sido* obligada a casarse con rito islámico* y ahora es propiedad de un islamista que la obliga a llevar el velo. Lo afirma el diario «Il Giornale», que cita fuentes de los servicios secretos italianos. La joven milanesa fue *secuestrada durante un ataque a Chakame *una aldea perdida en una zona rural en la costa de Kenya, a 80 kilómetros de Malindi, ciudad con playas tropicales en las que hay hoteles y resorts de lujo para el turismo internacional. Cerca de ese oasis de abundancia y belleza, se da también* la crueldad y violencia*, porque Kenia es un país donde es elevada la amenaza terrorista islámica. Quienes la tienen prisionera le han hecho «una especie de lavado de cerebro, una maniobra de presión psicológica con el objetivo de que rompa con sus lazos afectivos y culturales de Italia», afirman los servicios secretos italianos. Estas fuentes dan por «segura la noticia de la boda forzada» de la joven.
*Cooperante con niños callejeros*
Silvia era cooperante de la ONG África Milele y trabajaba en Chakame para ayudar a los niños que pasan el día en la calle porque *no tienen estructuras a las que acudir*. El 21 de noviembre 2018 un grupo terrorista llegó a la aldea con un furgón del que descendieron tres hombres armados con kalashnikov, hicieron arrodillarse a la gente y les robaron el dinero. El botín les debió parecer escaso y entraron en la caseta de la ONG Africa Milele secuestrando a Silvia, que* se encontraba con algunos niños*. En el ataque hirieron a una mujer y cuatro niños. De inmediato las sospechas se concentraron en islamistas somalíes porque los asaltantes hablaban el idioma somalí y vestían a la manera de ese país. La joven se encuentra muy probablemente entre el sur y suroeste de Somalia, zona dominada por los islamistas de Al Shabab, grupo terrorista aliado de Al Qaeda.

En ese territorio es* muy difícil unai ntervención occidental*. El único camino es el que están utilizando los servicios secretos, buscando contactos y posibles negociaciones con los secuestradores, con la* posibilidad de pagar un alto rescate*, única vía para obtener la liberación de Silvia. El hecho de que haya llegado la noticia de su matrimonio significa que se ha establecido un canal de contacto con los secuestradores. Escribe «Il Giornale» que «si los hombres que tienen en su poder a la joven la consideran ya como una de ellos, podrían incluso rechazar una negociación para el rescate, salvo que –esta es la esperanza de los servicios de inteligencia- todo sea una estrategia para elevar el precio».


----------



## Limón (1 Oct 2019)

MAgnifico!


----------



## Cormac (1 Oct 2019)

No sé si progre, y por supuesto no me alegro, pero sé pilló un novio marroquí. 
Al menos nos hemos librado de mantener al modo en España, porque el asesinato ha sido en Inglaterra y allí será encarcelado. 

Urgente: - Un hombre de ORIGEN MARROQUÍ asesina a cuchilladas a su EX novia española en Londres


----------



## etsai (7 Oct 2019)

FuturoEspañol dijo:


> *Madrid y los putos menas, ayer jodieron a una amiga.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente: Forocoches: Una chica recibe una brutal paliza por parte de Menas para robarle el móvil en Madrid

Ay que rico, ay que rico...


----------



## Woden (7 Oct 2019)

Disfruten lo votado.


----------



## tmoliterno (9 Oct 2019)

Ya hay varios jilos del Pablo Soto, pero nadie ha puesto aquí la noticia todavía

Un concejal de Más Madrid dimite tras un supuesto caso de acoso sexual

Que se joda y tal...


----------



## TedKord (9 Oct 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Ya hay varios jilos del Pablo Soto, pero nadie ha puesto aquí la noticia todavía
> 
> Un concejal de Más Madrid dimite tras un supuesto caso de acoso sexual
> 
> Que se joda y tal...



Este caso es maravilloso. Él de Más Madrid, inválido y que dice que iba borracho y no recuerda nada de nada y aun así condenado por los errejonistas a expulsarlo sólo por las palabras de una loca. Más nutritivo imposible.


----------



## Influenser (9 Oct 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Ya hay varios jilos del Pablo Soto, pero nadie ha puesto aquí la noticia todavía
> 
> Un concejal de Más Madrid dimite tras un supuesto caso de acoso sexual
> 
> Que se joda y tal...



Esto es como ser atropellado por tu propio coche. Sorpresa!!


----------



## Cormac (9 Oct 2019)

Cayetana, la hija de un histórico del PSOE que acabó en el narco pese a su sueldo público de 60.000 €


----------



## Woden (9 Oct 2019)

Ou yeah!!!!


----------



## hijoPutin (9 Oct 2019)

Hacía un par de semanas que no me conectaba, pero vengo a nutrirme cual gorrino en cochiquera con lo del paralítico de 45 kg expulsado de Podemas(2) acusado de acoso

Como decía el calvo del baloncesto, "la vida puede ser maravillosa"
Ganarán las elecciones, impondrán sus progradas, nos joderán un poco la vida, pero... este mundo progre tendrá siempre estas pequeñas alegrías. Lo de ver a un progrefeminista ser karmachiscado por el "fuego amigo" es tremendamente gostoso.

Lo más gracioso es que esto apunta a comando Pablista infiltrado en Podemas(2), pero estos moñas encima le dan la razón al enemigo... más leña al mono


----------



## Spinelli (9 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> _¿Seguimos sin noticias de la italiana secuestrada en África??
> 
> Lo más reciente que encuentro es del 4 de enero..._
> 
> ...



Todos sabíamos como iba a acabar esta traidora tarde o temprano. Pero desde mi despacho de la ONG no me mojo el culo y que la niña sea víctima del negrizal por su coste en alimentos.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Oct 2019)

Brutal cómo el infalible karma acaba llevándose por delante y destrozando a manginas y colaboracionistas del feminazismo y de la misandria rampante y descontrolada subvencionada por fondos públicos.


----------



## etsai (11 Oct 2019)

qsrd dijo:


> Primero mis condolencias a la familia por la hija fallecida, pero luego miremos:
> 
> Gracias a @Derroition Man , @Don Zascas , @Derrochaduros y @polnet por traer estos documentos
> 
> ...



Fuente: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/analicemos-el-caso-quer.1230591/#


----------



## tmoliterno (15 Oct 2019)

El karma en forma de pelotas de goma viene a tocar los huevos, hay que andarse con ojo...

*Un CDR pierde un ojo y otro queda medio eunuco*


----------



## Woden (15 Oct 2019)

Nutrición


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (15 Oct 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> El karma en forma de pelotas de goma viene a tocar los huevos, hay que andarse con ojo...
> 
> *Un CDR pierde un ojo y otro queda medio eunuco*



¿Saben aquél que diu que van dos huevos y vuelve el de enmedio?


----------



## DonManuel (15 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> _¿Seguimos sin noticias de la italiana secuestrada en África??
> 
> Lo más reciente que encuentro es del 4 de enero..._
> 
> ...



Y lo cuco que le ha quedado el Instagram, qué, eh?


----------



## ppd (15 Oct 2019)

No me suena haber visto este vídrio en el hilo (subtitulado)


----------



## etsai (17 Oct 2019)

El asistente de Echenique dijo:


> En este hilo de Racó catalá, también llamado el psiquiátrico de la red, una tía afea que los CDRs hayan quemado coches particulares: Estan començant a cremar-se cotxes de civils...
> LA reacción, lógicamente, ha sido de autocrítica y distanciamiento con estas actitudes. Que no, que es coña, obviamente una de las primeras respuestas ha sido que es un acto de falsa bandera, y después la mayoría de respuestas han sido justificaciones, cuando no burlas.
> Pero lo verdaderamente nutritivo ha sido este mensaje(el cuarto):
> "Lo miraba por beteve, los manifestantes han intentado retirar los coches pero con algunos no han podido.
> ...



Fuente: Me nutre: Uno de los coches quemados es de un separatista que esa misma mañana había estado en una manifestación

LOL


----------



## Grasicida100 (21 Oct 2019)

No puede faltar (y van 2)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/se-suspende-la-feria-internacional-del-cafe-en-barcelona-por-la-situacion-de-violencia.1235726/


----------



## Grasicida100 (21 Oct 2019)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/metoo-ahora-james-franco.1228251/#


----------



## Grasicida100 (21 Oct 2019)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/roban-200-000-euros-a-un-famoso-cantante-de-regueton-en-un-hotel-de-barcelona.1230736/#


----------



## etsai (25 Oct 2019)

La hermana de un forero es acosada por un moro...



El mago de Oz dijo:


> A mi hermana de 23 años la acosa un puto moro desde hace años, una vez siguiéndola le robó el móvil, sabe su nombre gracias a que la seguía y en el buzón de casa aparece su nombre y apellidos y la buscó en Facebook y la acosaba por facebook.
> 
> Ha habido juicios, órdenes de alejamiento, acaba de quebrantar la orden de alejamiento hace 1 mes, y el próximo mes tiene que volver a declarar ante la jueza.
> 
> ...



Le responden muy sabiamente...



brotes_verdes dijo:


> ¿Que ha votado su hermana estos ultimos 5 años? ¿Y sus padres de usted?
> 
> Es que quizas su hermana este disfrutando lo votado, o sus padres.
> 
> No juzguemos tan rapido al pobre moro.



A lo que responde...



El mago de Oz dijo:


> Mis padres y yo VOX. *Mi hermana PACMA*, pero la intento convencer de que vote VOX.



"MI-HERMANA-PACMA", nada más que añadir señoría.

Fuente: Urgente: - A mi hermana LA ACOSA UN MORO. Inacción policial, inacción de la jueza, inacción de la guardia civil


----------



## Limón (25 Oct 2019)

ñam ñanm


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Oct 2019)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Ya hay varios jilos del Pablo Soto, pero nadie ha puesto aquí la noticia todavía
> 
> Un concejal de Más Madrid dimite tras un supuesto caso de acoso sexual
> 
> Que se joda y tal...





hijoPutin dijo:


> Hacía un par de semanas que no me conectaba, pero vengo a nutrirme cual gorrino en cochiquera con lo del paralítico de 45 kg expulsado de Podemas(2) acusado de acoso
> 
> Como decía el calvo del baloncesto, "la vida puede ser maravillosa"
> Ganarán las elecciones, impondrán sus progradas, nos joderán un poco la vida, pero... este mundo progre tendrá siempre estas pequeñas alegrías. Lo de ver a un progrefeminista ser karmachiscado por el "fuego amigo" es tremendamente gostoso.
> ...



Ya no solo es que esto parezca un puto capítulo de south Park.
Es que encima el tío no tiene ni puta idea de quién le acusa ni el por qué.
Es que es imposible que se defienda de nada.

Si esta es la idea de justicia que tiene esta gente. Espero que nunca nunca nunca estén ni a una remota posibilidad de gobernar.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Oct 2019)

Los dos montañeros franquistas rescatados por la Guardia Civil al borde de la hipotermia en la cresta frente a Cuelgamuros.


----------



## DIGITVS (26 Oct 2019)

etsai dijo:


> La hermana de un forero es acosada por un moro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver, no conozco al forero. Pero joder, que viene a desahogarse con un problemón y además hace campaña con(tra) la hermana follaperros. En mi opinión deberíamos haber dejado el asunto a la espera de futuros acontecimientos. Con todo el respeto, encomio y loa que mereces, etsai.


----------



## Cormac (26 Oct 2019)

Varapalo fiscal para el actor Jordi Rebellón. El actor, conocido entre otros por el papel de doctor Vilches en la serie Hospital Central,
ha perdido dos recursos contencioso administrativos contra Hacienda por sus declaraciones del IRPF. Los jueces de la Audiencia Nacional
ratifican lo que decían los inspectores: *el actor facturaba indebidamente desde una sociedad y además se deducía sin derecho a ello gastos
que iban desde compras en Mercadona o El Corte Inglés, hasta las reparaciones del coche.* Las dos sentencias le condenan a pagar un total
de 1,34 millones de euros por los impuestos de los años 2005, 2006 y 2007.

https://cincodias.elpais.com/cincodi...19_725109.html


----------



## hijoPutin (31 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 175785
> Ver archivo adjunto 175786
> 
> 
> ...



Típica izquierda caviar asalmonada:

En cuanto puedo, evado un millón largo de €, pero me indigna que un partido de derechas pueda bajar los impuestos un 3%


----------



## Albion (31 Oct 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 175785
> Ver archivo adjunto 175786
> 
> 
> ...



Nutrición a buena hora de la mañana. Este hilo nunca defrauda.


----------



## Don Potettes (1 Nov 2019)

Este hilo debería tener chincheta.

Lo de Pablo Soto es el mayor caso de progre recibiendo karma de los últimos meses. Los comentarios del tweet... canela en rama.


----------



## iconoclasta (1 Nov 2019)

No veo aquí el caso más llamativo de estos últimos meses: la doctora Mirah Wilks, afamada psiquiatra judía que emigró nada menos que a Sudáfrica, donde se convirtió en experta en delitos de odio, en defensora de gays, y en enemiga tenaz del supremacismo blanco y heterosexual..

Hate crime psychologist is brutally killed in her South African home

Hace un par de semanas, unos cuantos negros entraron en su casa para robarle un par de chorradas, no sin antes rajarla doce veces hasta que consiguieron matarla.

The Slow-Motion Suicide Bombers of the West - Taki's Magazine


----------



## Woden (1 Nov 2019)

Karma de primera clase


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (1 Nov 2019)

seguramente dirá que él también es un preso político 


Un famós actor català, jutjat i condemnat durament per l'Audiència Nacional


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Nov 2019)

iconoclasta dijo:


> No veo aquí el caso más llamativo de estos últimos meses: la doctora Mirah Wilks, afamada psiquiatra judía que emigró nada menos que a Sudáfrica, donde se convirtió en experta en delitos de odio, en defensora de gays, y en enemiga tenaz del supremacismo blanco y heterosexual..
> 
> Hate crime psychologist is brutally killed in her South African home
> 
> ...



Lo que me extraña es que fuera judía.

Los judíos son muy progres en sus palabras pero no en sus actos.

Probablemente vivieran en una fortaleza y los asaltantes han sido especialmente hábiles.

De todos modos menudos chimpancés violar a una mujer de 70 años.


----------



## Woden (2 Nov 2019)

Yo tengo amigos que deben viajar por trabajo a Sudáfrica un par de veces al año y tienen muy claras sus no-go zones pero cuentan que cada vez hay más de estas.
Se están cargando el país a marchas forzadas.


----------



## kasper98 (2 Nov 2019)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Madre feminista sueca colabora con un centro de acogida, acoge a un refugee en su casa, con derecho a roce por lo que parece.
> 
> El refugee viola a su hija de 12 años, ella rehusa denunciarlo.
> 
> ...



Es que renunciar a denunciar una violacion te hace complice....

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Nov 2019)

¡Murió tratando de plantar la bandera de YPG en las montañas del Himalaya !

Turquía amante de lo terrorista en el intento de destruir la amenaza terrorista en Europa para hacer sorprendió. El escalador terrorista Fernando Sánchez Grassa , que quería plantar la bandera YPG en las montañas del Himalaya , cayó y murió. Se supo que el montañista terrorista que previamente había estado en las filas de YPG escaló la montaña con un equipo de 8 personas y murió mientras intentaba plantar la bandera de la organización terrorista YPG.

Fecha de entrada: 4.11.2019 19:26Actualizado: 11/04/2019 19:26





El montañista de YPG que quería plantar la bandera de la organización en el Himalaya cayó de la montaña.
En apoyo de la organización terrorista PKK / YPG, el montañista terrorista Fernando Sánchez Grassa, quien escaló las montañas del Himalaya y quería plantar una bandera, fue asesinado.





Según fuentes locales, el montañero de 44 años estaba armado con el YPG en el norte de Siria hace un tiempo.
Terroristas escaladores, Himalaya YPG plantar bandera, Primavera Turquía lanzaron la paz en la región está destinada a llamar la atención de la opinión pública occidental contra la operación especificada.


............................

_Nano, _como se refieren a él sus amigos, llevaba más de veinte años escalando. Residía en la actualidad en Aragües del Puerto (Huesca), donde se afincó hace tres años para desarrollar su proyecto de vida como guía de montaña. Este verano había trabajo allí organizando expediciones en la cordillera aragonesa y en Andorra.

Además de su pasión por la montaña, Fernando Sánchez también era conocido por ser un ferviente *activista*, algo que le llevó a realizar varios viajes solidarios a Siria, en los que su vida en ocasiones corrió peligro.

Según cuenta su amigo David Parra, cuando viajaba a Siria no se escondía. "Estaba muy cerca del frente, dispuesto a ayudar después de los bombardeos. Era de los primeros en acudir a buscar supervivientes entre los edificios derruidos, o llevar agua o alimentos". Tanto es así que Fernando *fue detenido en Irak* en compañía de varios combatientes de diferentes países de diferentes países vinculados a la milicia YPG (Unidades de Protección Popular de los *kurdo-sirios*) cuando trataban de regresar a sus hogares tras combatir contra el Estado Islámico en Siria, según informa _El País_.

El alpinista tenía su visado caducado, por este motivo fue detenido y arrestado una semana hasta que todo se aclaró. Fernando y los combatientes fueron perseguidos incluso a tiros.

Sánchez Grassa también estuvo ligado a las reivindicaciones del movimiento vecinal de Torrero. De hecho, fue uno de los once jóvenes que se* encaramaron* al tejado de la vieja cárcel del barrio en enero de 2011 como protesta a la orden de desalojo del Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza.

Como montañero, también participó en causas ecologistas. Una de las más mediáticas se produjo en 2007, cuando Nano y el también compañero Jesús del Cerro, que le acompañó en la expedición mortal, acamparon varios días en la cima de la cima aragonesa del Anayet para exigir mayor protección del lugar.

El fatal regalo de los gemelos Millán al aragonés Fernando: su descenso mortal del Himalaya

........................
Himalaya dağlarına YPG bayrağı dikmek isterken öldü!


----------



## Barruno (9 Nov 2019)

Feminista de la ONU casada con negro acaba degollada. Una familia perfecta según los vecinos

Ver archivo adjunto 183352


----------



## Woden (9 Nov 2019)

Qué podía salir mal.


----------



## etsai (12 Nov 2019)

*8-M*







*11-N*







Corolario: El progresismo destruye todo lo que toca.


----------



## Cormac (13 Nov 2019)




----------



## etsai (14 Nov 2019)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Fuente: Un pandillero LATINO apuñala gravemente a un ULTRAIZQUIERDISTA en Vallecas.


----------



## Barruno (14 Nov 2019)

Alianza de Civilizaciones: YEMENÍ "desequilibrado mental" APUÑALA a CUATRO ACTORES TEATRALES ESPAÑOLES en plena representación en RIAD.


----------



## Cormac (19 Nov 2019)

Una joven afirma haber sufrido una agresión sexual en la acampada independentista de plaza Universidad

*CATALUÑA*
*Una joven afirma haber sufrido una agresión sexual en la acampada independentista de plaza Universidad*
*La víctima llamó al teléfono de emergencias pero no ha llegado a formalizar una denuncia, así que no se ha podido detener al sospechoso.*


Sin haber testigos que vieran u oyeran el suceso, estas fuentes han señalado que *la presunta agresión tuvo lugar en una de las tiendas centrales de la plaza*: "Es un golpe duro".
"Más allá de que afecte a la acampada, lo grave es que las calles no sean seguras", ha dicho la organización, que emitirá un comunicado al respecto en las próximas horas.


----------



## DonManuel (19 Nov 2019)

Buenas, vengo a por mi nutrición.


----------



## fayser (19 Nov 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *8-M*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un subnormal que se ahorcó con su propio cordón sanitario.

Sólo le falta que la Malú le casque una viogen para quitarse de encima ese lastre, ahora que no es nadie.


----------



## hijoPutin (19 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Una joven afirma haber sufrido una agresión sexual en la acampada independentista de plaza Universidad
> 
> *CATALUÑA*
> *Una joven afirma haber sufrido una agresión sexual en la acampada independentista de plaza Universidad*
> ...



Vaya, que dormir rodeada de aliades un par de noches va a tener más peligro que hacer una excursión al desierto con una banda MENAS


----------



## TedKord (20 Nov 2019)

Joder, estaba alicaído pero ha sido entrar en este hilo, leer los 4 últimos post y disfrutar de un chute de vitaminas. ¡Qué nutritivo es todo!


----------



## Grasicida100 (24 Nov 2019)

Los menas hacen de las suyas en chueca Cortocircuito progre


----------



## MrDurden (25 Nov 2019)

Hilazo! Sitio para echar un ojo esos días que estás falto de nutrientes.


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Nov 2019)

La noticia llega tarde, ocurrió ayer a mediodía

Amparanoia disfrutando del enriquecimiento cultural _made in_ Badalona, un caso de karma light.

Les han robado todo lo que tenían en la furgo; probáblemente los niñosTM no han tenido más remedio que expropiar empujados por este Sistema Incompatible con la Vida (y enemigo de los bongos)

twitter


----------



## Woden (27 Nov 2019)

OU YEAH, buena nutrición.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Nov 2019)

Del hilo del robo a grupos musicales progremierdas:

Nutranse: Roban a grupo hiper-progre en Badalona.


----------



## Cormac (27 Nov 2019)

Vaya mierda de foro para los Gifs. Se ve incompleto.
El tipo cae al suelo redondo y las gafas salen volando.
Los moros del fondo ni se inmutan, por si acaso.


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Vaya mierda de foro para los Gifs. Se ve incompleto.
> El tipo cae al suelo redondo y las gafas salen volando.
> Los moros del fondo ni se inmutan, por si acaso.



¿Qué es eso?


----------



## Cormac (27 Nov 2019)

hijoPutin dijo:


> ¿Qué es eso?



Una manifa anti inmigración y un gafudo se interpone al nazi.


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Nov 2019)

Cormac dijo:


> Una manifa anti inmigración y un gafudo se interpone al nazi.



Voy a mirar a ver si hay un vídeo más completo 

Esa ensaladita ya está caducada  es de hace tres años, cuelgo vídeo... encima el pobre hombre habla español (bueno, se sabe una frase)

​


----------



## Cormac (29 Nov 2019)




----------



## Grasicida100 (30 Nov 2019)

sobre el muerto en el ultimo atentado de londres nutricion


----------



## hijoPutin (1 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


>



Hay que ser gilipollas, hablando con un madero como si estuvieras en una discusión de bar... para acabar dandole una excusa para detenerte 

Un aplauso


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (7 Dic 2019)

Ridículo monumental: Menas saltan del centro en pleno directo en La Sexta, mientras llaman a Ortega Smith fascista


----------



## Grasicida100 (8 Dic 2019)

catalanes buscan vivienda en madrid ante la deriva 
independentista y la subida de impuestos


----------



## miau2020 (8 Dic 2019)

The man dijo:


> The man aguantando a un tío hablando en lenguaje inclusivo durante 3 meses en el círculo de mierda podemita.
> 
> Necesité otros tantos meses de purgatorio para dejar de ser un pringao por aguantar a imbéciles hablando como imbéciles



3 meses? yo aguante un dia con mujeres con lenguaje inclusivo, y eso que al final, cuando dijeron que si habia preguntas, les pregunte que como veian el tema si ni ellas mismas eran capaces de mantener el lenguaje inclusivo todo el tiempo ( cometian omisiones frecuentemente, del estilo "los y las alumnos" o a veces decir "los alumnos y los alumnos"....
sus caras de sorpresa y su no saber responder mas alla de " confiar en lograrlo de algun modo" fueron muy divertidas.
daban creditos en la uni por ir, pero pase de pedirlos.


----------



## miau2020 (8 Dic 2019)

etsai dijo:


> *IRANTZU VARELA Y JOSEBE ITURRIOZ*, las dos progres, abertzales y ultrafeminazis que apunto estuvieron de recibir su dosis de multiculturalidad en Barcelona
> 
> Se encerraron durante horas en una tienda en lugar de salir, katana en mano, a defender a sus 'hermanas'. Se cagaron vivas.
> 
> ...



este tipo es de junts per cat o como leches se llame ahora la derecha rancia y casposa catalana antes conocida como CIU.


----------



## miau2020 (8 Dic 2019)

fayser dijo:


> Hay indicios sólidos de que la homosexualidad masculina parece estar relacionada con un déficit de testosterona durante el embarazo. Explicaría por qué un gay "nace" y no "se hace", aunque no haya ninguna correlación genética de homosexualidad con sus antepasados.
> 
> Me pregunto si ser progre también es el resultado de algún déficit de testosterona. Es que ese comportamiento tan ridículo y buenista no es algo racional, y además les da igual que les maten a palos, tiene que ser algún trastorno de origen físico. Además está bastante correlacionado lo de ser progre con ser homosexual.



yo creo que es cosa de la escuela.
yo tenia un profe de informatica que en vez de dar sus clases nos daba charlas progres. 
y no era el unico.


----------



## miau2020 (8 Dic 2019)

Futuroscuro dijo:


> Esto me descoloca porque si todo el tema NOM estuviera tan orquestado, planificado y ejecutado por un grupo concreto, este tipo de cosas no pasarían, últimamente son muchos los cazadores cazados.



tampoco creo que sean tan todopoderosos para poder controlar todo al milimetro.


----------



## Barruno (10 Dic 2019)

han dicho hoy en la radio que este señor, que se ha suicidado tirándose al Pisuerga, era fiscal de menores y aplicaba las leyes de género a saco, dentro de su cargo, supongo que dándole la custodia a las madres siempre y tal. Hay más info en la red.

Una denuncia por malos tratos precipitó el suicidio del fiscal de Valladolid


----------



## superloki (10 Dic 2019)

Cormac dijo:


>



Lo del EEEEEEEHH..... EEEEEEEEHH.... ya es el modelo de contestación oficial para estos casos ¿no? Lo tendrán que incluir en la RAE


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Dic 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Lo del EEEEEEEHH..... EEEEEEEEHH.... ya es el modelo de contestación oficial para estos casos ¿no? Lo tendrán que incluir en la RAE



es lo mismo que se grita al toro en las capeas cuando se ceba con alguien en el suelo.


----------



## superloki (11 Dic 2019)

Incorrezto dijo:


> es lo mismo que se grita al toro en las capeas cuando se ceba con alguien en el suelo.



Pues no tenía ni idea de eso. ¿Consigue el grito disuadir al toro de que deje de cebarse con el que ha caído? Yo siempre había pensado que venía de algo típico de riña de bares por lo de "_eeeh, cuidado conmigo..._" o algo así. Dicho de otra manera, una "macarrada" de aviso antes de que la cosa vaya a mayores.


----------



## Incorrezto (11 Dic 2019)

superloki dijo:


> Pues no tenía ni idea de eso. ¿Consigue el grito disuadir al toro de que deje de cebarse con el que ha caído? Yo siempre había pensado que venía de algo típico de riña de bares por lo de "_eeeh, cuidado conmigo..._" o algo así. Dicho de otra manera, una "macarrada" de aviso antes de que la cosa vaya a mayores.



yo creo que es un grito ancestral de disonancia cognitiva, de eso que no puedo evitar no puede pasar.

desde luego, si la cosa pasa a mayores son los maderos y el toro quienes lo harán.


----------



## Nashx (12 Dic 2019)

ELVR dijo:


> Sacadas del hilo:


----------



## Cormac (7 Ene 2020)

zapatitos dijo:


> *Oye que yo soy rojo y también tengo mi pequeña empresa, aunque yo si contrato a todos los voxtontos que puedo porque me hacen descuentos en la Bonificación ya que las SS te lo cuentan como si contrataras a discapacitados psíquicos.*
> 
> Saludos.





Cormac dijo:


> Según el acuerdo que han presentado PSOE y UP:
> Punto 4.6. del acuerdo PSOE-UP:"Mejor cobertura y cuotas más justas para los trabajadores y trabajadoras autónomas. Fomentaremos el diálogo social con las organizaciones representativas del trabajo autónomo, y la gradual equiparación de los derechos de este colectivo con los de los trabajadores por cuenta ajena. *Se establecerá un sistema de cotización por ingresos reales*, sobre la base de la información fiscal, que les comportará mayor protección social en caso de desempleo, enfermedad o jubilación y que evitará que los y las autónomos que menos ingresan paguen una cuota excesiva y que además redundará en una mayor recaudación para el sistema y contribuirá a reforzar la solidaridad entre autónomos"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tmoliterno (9 Ene 2020)

*Turba chavista agrede y roba al corresponsal de Lo País en Venezuela Francesco Manetto*

_El personaje este se pasa el día en Twitter culpando a los colombianos anticomunistas de la guerra y haciendo propaganda de la “reinserción” de los criminales izquieridstas, espero que asuma con total naturalidad que sus amigos bolivarianos le traten de la forma habitual con la que tratan a todo el mundo y mañana les haga un reportaje diciendo lo buenos que son._ - Ominae dixit


----------



## ladrilleame (11 Ene 2020)

Alexman dijo:


> Lo de las jóvenes suecas es que no me lo creería si no estuviesen documentados centenares de casos.
> Se meten solas en centros de refugiados, invitan a beber a africanos a sus apartamentos,quedan por redes sociales con menas...y luego las violan, las acuchillan y las matan...
> Que les han enseñado a esas chicas sus padres,la sociedad y el sistema educativo sueco?? Que mundo de color de rosa les han pintado??



Les mola el peligro y dar porculo a sus progenitores


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Ene 2020)

Alexman dijo:


> Lo de las jóvenes suecas es que no me lo creería si no estuviesen documentados centenares de casos.
> Se meten solas en centros de refugiados, invitan a beber a africanos a sus apartamentos,quedan por redes sociales con menas...y luego las violan, las acuchillan y las matan...
> Que les han enseñado a esas chicas sus padres,la sociedad y el sistema educativo sueco?? Que mundo de color de rosa les han pintado??



¿Quién te dice que están informadas? Si estas cosas las comentas con gente supuestamente conservadora y de derechas o algo así y no se lo creen porque, según ellos, si ocurriera saldría a bombo y platillo en todos los medios generalistas.


----------



## ELBICHO07 (12 Ene 2020)

Fue a Berlín ha estudiar y tuvo algún cortocircuito con tanto estudio y gente diferente a él.
Suele pasar en los mejores países progres o medio progres.


----------



## audienorris1899 (16 Ene 2020)

Robert Calvo, periodista de Onda Cero.






















Nada más que añadir.


----------



## Decipher (16 Ene 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Robert Calvo, periodista de Onda Cero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder con la extrema derecha.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Ene 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Que los progres serían los primeros en recibir su dosis de karma por estar en primera línea de batalla y con la guardia baja era algo que se intuía pero que *Burbuja te lo contó primero*.
> 
> Por supuesto que *todo el mundo merece vivir, pero unos menos que otros*.
> 
> ...



Si el Fiscal del Odio hubiera metido en la cárcel a esta conejita sexualmente inhibida racista antiblancos le hubiera salvado la vida y no hubiera sido asesinado por uno de los subhumanos que se la fornicó. Al menos mientras cumplía condena.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Ene 2020)

etsai dijo:


> El mal no existe, excepto si eres hombre blanco y heterosexual. Gñe!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta fue una que iba buscando carne de Moros para que se la tiraran y de camino ganar dinero con la fama feminista-antirracista. Inmediatamente los musulmonos turcos acudieron a su llamada y la violaron. Pero como los musulmonos tienen sus valores morales mucho más altos que los nuestros, la ejecutaron después de vaciarle sus bolsas seminales por puta, lo cual es acorde con el Islam y legal en todos los países islámicos. Ella se reía. A ver qué gracia le hace ahora.


----------



## tv eye (16 Ene 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Robert Calvo, periodista de Onda Cero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maldek (16 Ene 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Robert Calvo, periodista de Onda Cero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Va a seguir sin decir que eran extranjeros, y va a seguir defendiéndolos...

El tonto se pone a andar un camino, se acaba el camino, y sigue el tonto... Y lo sabeis


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Ene 2020)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> El mortal autostop de Sophia, la activista alemana asesinada por un camionero detenido en Jaén
> 
> 
> 
> Leyendo el título parece que el asesino es de Jaén



Otra enemiga de la civilización Blanca que se suicida subiéndose a camión conducido por un Moro. Pues nada... una vez más, Selección Natural.


----------



## PROBLANCO (16 Ene 2020)




----------



## Evolucionista (16 Ene 2020)

tv eye dijo:


>



Este subnormal cataloga como hombres al grupo de homínidos de razas salvajes tercermundistas que le han agredido y robado. Solo intenta dar pena a los sionistas para que le suban de puesto al haberles demostrado que, a pesar de lo que le ha pasado, sigo siendo un antirracista fiel.


----------



## Evolucionista (16 Ene 2020)

scytal_borrado dijo:


> la progre que fue a Haiti para demostrar que los haitianos no eran violadores.... y fue violada. Obviamente le culpó al heteropatriarcado blanco
> 
> 
> Liberal Activist Is Brutally Raped in Haiti by a Black Man - Blames White Men
> ...



Otra golfa babilónica al servicio de la Judería sionista. Ésta, se ve que no ganaba mucho con el antirracismo (hay ya mucha compentencia), que necesitaba ser violada por subhumanos para destacar y ser promocionada. Mientras tanto, solo está curándose del trauma de la violación para luego volver a arremeter con más fuerza. Es igual que los que se tiran a los coches de la carretera para luego reclamar al seguro de los conductores.


----------



## Incorrezto (16 Ene 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Joder con la extrema derecha.



al menos no le han fusilado


----------



## Conde Duckula (16 Ene 2020)

Se que esto es viejo y tampoco se si está repetido pero creo que merece estar en este hilo.

Mujer se hace pasar por hombre durante 18 meses para confirmar el privilegio masculino (y acaba en depresión) - Comunidad Red Pill

Miniresumen: Mujer se hace pasar por hombre para demostrar los privilegios de los hombres y las críticas que le hacen las otras mujeres (mientras piensan que es un hombre) la hacen caer en depresión.


----------



## ELVR (17 Ene 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (17 Ene 2020)

PROBLANCO dijo:


>



Nutrísimo.


----------



## MurdockMaxx (18 Ene 2020)

sitio, me encanta este hilo.


----------



## Christina Mirabilis (22 Ene 2020)

Las protestas feministas obligan a cancelar un concierto de Barbarian Swords en Portugalete por sus letras | MariskalRock.com


Con el comunicado se han bajado los pantalones:

"Turbofucked in Portugalete. Concierto cancelado.

En este aciago día, os comunicamos que el concierto que íbamos a dar el 6 de marzo en la Groove de Portugalete no podrá realizarse. Su cancelación ha sido motivada, principalmente, por las amenazas que ha recibido la sala privada que acogía el evento por parte de un colectivo feminista local (manifestación con lanzamiento de globos de pintura, boikot indefinido al recinto hasta su asfixia económica…). Lamentablemente, y a pesar de nuestro diálogo con una representante de este colectivo (que se nos ha presentado de forma anónima) e incluso de intentar organizar un coloquio para tratar públicamente las dudas que pueda suscitar una de nuestras letras y debatir sus críticas, no ha sido posible un entendimiento final y unas garantías de “normalidad” que permitan mantener la fecha.

La única forma de realizar el show era eliminar esta canción de nuestro álbum Worms de todas las plataformas digitales y, como firmes defensores de la libertad de expresión y artística, no nos hemos atenido a esta demanda.

Queríamos aprovechar la ocasión para manifestar nuestra opinión consensuada, como banda, respecto a lo sucedido. La expresamos en los siguientes puntos:

1- Como ya hemos hecho en tantísimas entrevistas que hemos realizado a lo largo de los años, manifestamos nuestro más absoluto rechazo a cualquier forma de violencia machista y al feminicidio que tristemente sigue produciéndose a escala planetaria. Creemos que es importante que se nos desmarque públicamente de esta lacra tan arraigada en una sociedad que aún arrastra grandes desigualdades entre géneros. Recordamos que muchas de estas desigualdades están ancladas a un credo cristiano y a ciertas ideologías ultraconservadoras que han maltratado, durante siglos, a las mujeres. Barbarian Swords es una banda explícitamente contraria a este credo. De hecho, se trata de uno de nuestros pilares fundamentales.

2- Expresamos nuestro apoyo a los organizadores del evento, manifestando abiertamente nuestro desacuerdo con los métodos de presión dirigidos hacia ellos (más que hacia nosotros) con el fin de cancelar nuestro concierto. Les agradecemos sinceramente el interés hacia nuestra música y el haber hecho el esfuerzo de organizar el espectáculo.

3- Una vez más, defendemos la libertad de expresión artística en la música, del mismo modo que se aplica, sin tantas complicaciones, en otros ámbitos artísticos como la literatura y el cine. Retratar la cara más execrable, ruin y despreciable del ser humano para nada implica, al menos en nuestro caso, hacer apología de ello.

4- Recalcamos, además, que esto no significa que no comprendamos el rechazo que puedan generar, en determinados colectivos, ciertas expresiones artísticas (en el caso que nos ocupa, la letra de una canción) ante la sospecha de que se banalicen ciertos temas como la cosificación sexual de la mujer, entre otros. Somos una banda provocativa, pero nunca imaginamos que heriríamos a según qué sectores con los que, además, a título personal, solemos coincidir ideológicamente. A modo de aclaración, queríamos añadir que el uso de ciertas expresiones utilizadas en nuestras letras esconde, en muchas ocasiones (tal y como hemos comentado en medios de comunicación en más de una ocasión), sentidos figurados que van más allá de lo que puede leerse. Ultraje a los más sagrados preceptos del cristianismo, para mayores señas.

5- No nos hacemos responsables de las opiniones, sobre todo si no se pronuncian en un clima de respeto, que pudieran suscitar nuestras palabras.

Pútridamente,

Barbarian Swords


----------



## Lobotomizado (22 Ene 2020)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _He impulsado la ley de violencia de género para expulsar de la sociedad civil a cualquier hombre símplemente por haber sido acusado sin pruebas._



Bravo! Bravo!


----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ene 2020)

El sonido de esta oda a la blasfemia es más sucio que un bukake de gitanos. Sucio en todos los sentidos, en lo musical y en lo que se refiere a las letras, porque no es que lo pueda entender todo, ni de lejos, pero cada vez que una frase es percibida con nitidez por mis castigados oídos es para recibir una blasfemia en todo el rostro. Tan contundente que hay que cerrar los ojos.



No hay más que ver los títulos de la contraportada para saber que son más provocadores que aquellos jerséis ajustados que lucía la Jurado en los 70. “Jesus the Pederast”, “Pig Crap Shitty Christ”, “How To Destroy Cristianism”, todas ellas con un sonido más grasiento que una _cumshot compilation_. La que adivino saliendo del “totem” del lateral de la portada.


----------



## gabrielo (22 Ene 2020)

Grasicida30 dijo:


> Los menas hacen de las suyas en chueca Cortocircuito progre



la reina se come al caballo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (22 Ene 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> El sonido de esta oda a la blasfemia es más sucio que un bukake de gitanos. Sucio en todos los sentidos, en lo musical y en lo que se refiere a las letras, porque no es que lo pueda entender todo, ni de lejos, pero cada vez que una frase es percibida con nitidez por mis castigados oídos es para recibir una blasfemia en todo el rostro. Tan contundente que hay que cerrar los ojos.
> 
> 
> 
> No hay más que ver los títulos de la contraportada para saber que son más provocadores que aquellos jerséis ajustados que lucía la Jurado en los 70. “Jesus the Pederast”, “Pig Crap Shitty Christ”, “How To Destroy Cristianism”, todas ellas con un sonido más grasiento que una _cumshot compilation_. La que adivino saliendo del “totem” del lateral de la portada.



No comprendo a que viene esto en este hilo.


----------



## Uritorco (22 Ene 2020)




----------



## Incorrezto (22 Ene 2020)

Pepón del Cojón dijo:


> No comprendo a que viene esto en este hilo.



es sobre el grupo que se bajó los pantalones. cantan en inglés y muy rápido, no se entiende nada.


----------



## Evolucionista (22 Ene 2020)

Lobotomizado dijo:


> Bravo! Bravo!



Este es el típico cerdo hdp traidor que se vende por un cartucho de pescao frito y un despacho. Lo más bajo de la evolución. ¡Disfruta de tu karma, pedazo de cabrón genocida!


----------



## tmoliterno (22 Ene 2020)

El apuñalado en Barna era PROGRE


Barcelona, ha muerto la tercera víctima del asesino "sueco", un profesor pro-inmigración de la Pompeu Fabra


----------



## Orzoweyyy (23 Ene 2020)

tmoliterno dijo:


> El apuñalado en Barna era PROGRE
> 
> 
> Barcelona, ha muerto la tercera víctima del asesino "sueco", un profesor pro-inmigración de la Pompeu Fabra



Igual le dio tiempo a darse cuenta de lo equivocado que estuvo durante toda su vida.. Lo que pasa es que el resto de progres, incluso sus amigos progres, seguirán sin darse cuenta, y preferirán "refugiados" que españoles. No me alegro de su muerte, pero tampoco la lamento, francamente


----------



## Incorrezto (27 Ene 2020)




----------



## Grasicida100 (27 Ene 2020)

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/bertrand-louiset-era-un-activista-bastante-conocido-por-dar-la-bienvenida-cuidar-y-recibir-regularmente-en-su-casa-a-inmigrantes.1277123/

Que el ritmo no pare no pare no, que el ritmo no pare !!


----------



## Barruno (10 Feb 2020)

Cincuentona canadiense vende casa para ir a vivir con su novio cubano... acaba troceada en maleta


----------



## Cormac (11 Feb 2020)

Mujer progre sirve en bandeja sus 3 hijas a un negro para que se las folle


----------



## Visilleras (11 Feb 2020)

Karma: Profesora feminista necesita escolta tras recibir amenazas de grupos LGTB 

Transexuales contra Feministas y Feministas contra Transexuales: la polémica de la identidad y el "Genaro" con los niños de por medio.

Feminazis vs LGTBI : Second round, fight!


----------



## Grasicida100 (11 Feb 2020)

Perroflauta prowelcome refuyis entra en la era karmática tras ser ocupada su casa


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Mujer progre sirve en bandeja sus 3 hijas a un negro para que se las folle



Esta es bestial, 3 vidas destruidas por el buenismo subnormal de su madre.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Feb 2020)

Orzoweyyy dijo:


> Igual le dio tiempo a darse cuenta de lo equivocado que estuvo durante toda su vida.. Lo que pasa es que el resto de progres, incluso sus amigos progres, seguirán sin darse cuenta, y preferirán "refugiados" que españoles. No me alegro de su muerte, pero tampoco la lamento, francamente



Joder, que les den la independencia ya. España mejor rota que roja.


----------



## etsai (12 Feb 2020)

¡¡Karma instantaneo!!


----------



## superloki (13 Feb 2020)

Me encanta cuando se pelean entre ellas como gatas rabiosas. En esta ocasión la #MeToo Rose McGowan lanza las garras a la feminista Natalie Portman por haberse puesto el vestidito en los Oscar con nombres de mujeres directoras de cine (reivindicaba la falta de mujeres nominadas). Pues a McGowan no le ha gustado y ha echado mierda sobre Natalie Portman diciendo que no se involucra lo suficiente en el feminismo. Estas son algunas joyas que le ha lanzado  

"_El tipo de activismo de Portman *me resulta profundamente ofensivo* para aquellos que realmente nos lo curramos. No escribo esto desde el rencor, sino desde el disgusto_."

"_¿Qué os pasa a las actrices como tú? Vosotras, las de primera línea, podrías cambiar el mundo si os pronunciarais de verdad en vez de ser un problema. *Sí, tú, Natalie. Tú eres el problema.* Los gestos vacíos son el problema. Fingir el apoyo a otras mujeres es el problema._ "

Rose McGowan carga contra Natalie Portman por su vestido en los Oscar 2020 | Cinemanía


----------



## Barruno (13 Feb 2020)

etsai dijo:


> ¡¡Karma instantaneo!!




Uiuiuiuiui que se nos muere y todo!
Sería Karma mortal!!!

Joaquín Sabina operado de urgencia por un derrame cerebral tras su caída en el WiZink de Madrid


----------



## Mazaldeck (13 Feb 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico.


----------



## fayser (14 Feb 2020)

Expulsan a un diputado madrileño de Podemos por machista y "lesbófobo"

*Marco Candela, exportavoz de la formación morada, entró en la habitación de dos mujeres mientras mantenían relaciones sexuales haciéndoles una pregunta que le ha costado el puesto.*
_
Al parecer todo ocurrió a finales del mes de noviembre, cuando *Candela* y las dos mujeres salieron a tomar unas copas y cuando llegó el momento de regresar a casa, el diputado explicó que no podía volver a la suya pues el aparcamiento donde estaba su coche ya había cerrado, por lo que las dos mujeres, no vieron inconveniente y le permitieron pasar la noche en el sofá de la vivienda de una de ellas. 

Hasta aquí, según relata el diario digital ambas versiones coinciden, pero después, lo sucedido es diferente. Según las mujeres, *Candela* apareció en su habitación, donde ellas estaban manteniendo relaciones sexuales y tocándose los genitales, les preguntó: "¿Esto es para dos o para tres?". El exdiputado reconoce que entró y preguntó, pero insiste en que no se tocó delante de ellas.

Por su parte, una de las mujeres sostiene, siempre según El Confidencial, que "*fue un momento superviolento porque nosotras estábamos sin ropa y teniendo relaciones sexuales, indefensas. Nos sentimos invadidas y pasamos toda la noche con ansiedad*”.

Al parecer, *Candela posteriormente pidió perdón a las afectadas* a través de Telegram, y se volvieron a encontrar en La Morada, un local de la formación en la capital donde mantienen una conversación y según el diputado "es aquí donde tomo conciencia de lo que había hecho" y la noche siguiente vuelve a contactar con la asesora de *Podemos* intentando disculparse de nuevo asegurando que "lo que os dije ayer es asqueroso, no tiene nombre ni la menor excusa. Entiendo que el daño que he hecho no tiene remedio ya porque hecho está con lo que os he hecho pasar. Así que, aunque no sirva para remediar nada en ese sentido, quería decirte que lo siento y me siento como se tiene que sentir alguien que le ha dicho algo tan asqueroso a dos compañeras”_

Y es que encima de planchabragas, apaleado.


----------



## CaCO3 (14 Feb 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Expulsan a un diputado madrileño de Podemos por machista y "lesbófobo"
> 
> *Marco Candela, exportavoz de la formación morada, entró en la habitación de dos mujeres mientras mantenían relaciones sexuales haciéndoles una pregunta que le ha costado el puesto.*



Voy a tener que ponerme a dieta.


----------



## superloki (14 Feb 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Expulsan a un diputado madrileño de Podemos por machista y "lesbófobo"
> 
> *Marco Candela, exportavoz de la formación morada, entró en la habitación de dos mujeres mientras mantenían relaciones sexuales haciéndoles una pregunta que le ha costado el puesto.*
> 
> ...



Es tan surrealista que intento imaginarlo y me dan calambres en el cerebro


----------



## etsai (17 Feb 2020)

Esta es la cara del MACHISTA:







Si todavía tuviese esta cara de este otro Marco, pues a lo mejor se le invitaba a unirse sin problemas:


----------



## Incorrezto (17 Feb 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Esta es la cara del MACHISTA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



morirá incel sin hacer un trío jamás.


----------



## jiren (17 Feb 2020)

Pillo sitio en este maravilloso hilo


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Feb 2020)

fayser dijo:


> Expulsan a un diputado madrileño de Podemos por machista y "lesbófobo"
> 
> *Marco Candela, exportavoz de la formación morada, entró en la habitación de dos mujeres mientras mantenían relaciones sexuales haciéndoles una pregunta que le ha costado el puesto.*
> 
> ...



Bueno pero porque lo hizo él, si lo hace el lidl, a estas horas esas estarían fuera del partido por no compartir el lecho.

Por otra parte, a saber si es verdad, esta gente viene subiendo así en el partido, al menos ya no hay pioletazos. Luego convencen al tío de que lo mejor es reconocerlo aunque sea falso y eso también resulta ser mentira.

Edito: Ahora que lo pienso, podría ser una frase del xiko marxista perfectamente. Es la clase de salidas de esa gente. La de ostias que se tienen que estar llevando y no se publican tiene que ser para escribir el libro gordo de petete.


----------



## Don Potettes (17 Feb 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Esta es la cara del MACHISTA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta cara también le hubiese servido:


----------



## Cormac (17 Feb 2020)

Este es Ángel, el trabajador que murió preparando un mitin de Pablo Iglesias: así ocultó Podemos la tragedia

*¿Quién era Ángel?*
_Me llamo Ángel L. B. J. y me presento a las primarias de Podemos para la Comunidad de Madrid. Para los que no me conozcáis, puedo decir que he trabajado desde el principio en el Círculo TICs, como coordinador del mismo. (...) Por eso soy un firme convencido de que las nuevas tecnologías pueden ser una herramienta para el empoderamiento y el servicio de la ciudadanía. (...) Servirán para que la ciudadanía, todos y todas, podamos tomar decisiones colaborativas y colectivas. (...) Por eso, os pido vuestra confianza para poder llevar vuestras propuestas, de todos y todas, a la Comunidad de Madrid y conseguir que las instituciones estén al servicio de los ciudadanos; no que los ciudadanos tengan que servir a las instituciones.

Extremeño de nacimiento y de la *corriente de Anticapitalistas* de la formación, Ángel era un productor audiovisual que pertenecía al llamado Círculo TICs, una agrupación de Podemos con el denominador común de las tecnologías de la información y comunicación. Con ese vídeo se presentaba a las primarias de Podemos en la Comunidad de Madrid pero su fracaso fue absoluto. Si el vídeo de YouTube, a día de hoy, tiene sólo 300 visitas, su candidatura obtuvo aún menos votos: 197, un 1,19%. Quedó el puesto 123 de 124 al Consejo Ciudadano, encabezado por el actor *Alberto San Juan*._


----------



## Barruno (18 Feb 2020)

Inmigración: - Valencia: senegales agrede sexualmente a educadora


----------



## spala (18 Feb 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> El político progre al que ha sodomizado un refugiado ¡llora por su deportación! - PD America
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*




No culpa en absoluto al hombre por el ataque sexual, y lamenta el hecho de que fue enviado de vuelta a Somalia, tras cumplir una pena de cuatro años de cárcel. 

ja!!!!!! madre mia, esto es de locos, de locos!!!!


----------



## Cormac (18 Feb 2020)

Okupa que curraba de camarero se mete en un piso vacío y otros okupas se lo cargan de una puñalada en el pecho porque alquilaban los pisos que no eran suyos. 
Debió pensar que yo tengo mas huevos y soy mas chulo que nadie, y así acabó. 
DEP de todas formas. 

El joven asesinado en Anchuelo fue amenazado y atacado por una mafia que okupaba y alquilaba pisos

*El joven asesinado en Anchuelo fue amenazado y atacado por una mafia que okupaba y alquilaba pisos*

Martes, 18 febrero 2020 - 02:05
Un clan le amenazó de muerte después de que el hombre entrase hace pocos días en un piso vacío de un bloque de Anchuelo.


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2020)

antes de llamarle progre, que sepais que es murciano.

Recibe una brutal paliza por defender a una chica de la agresión de su pareja


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Feb 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> antes de llamarle progre, que sepais que es murciano.
> 
> Recibe una brutal paliza por defender a una chica de la agresión de su pareja



El hilo se llama progres recibiendo karma, eso lo has colgado tu, ¿que parte no entiendes? en fin


----------



## Incorrezto (18 Feb 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> El hilo se llama progres recibiendo karma, eso lo has colgado tu, ¿que parte no entiendes? en fin



jonvre, lo de portarse como un caballero medieval defendiendo a la dama es de progre.

pero al ser murciano, por probabilidad igual no.


----------



## iconoclasta (18 Feb 2020)

Vuelta a los orígenes del hilo, aunque sea noticia de hace varias semanas.

Actriz negra demanda a Netflix por discriminación a cuenta de su sexo y raza. Resulta que le ofrecieron menos dinero que a otras estrellas como Jerry Senfield, o David Chapelle. 

A cualquiera de nosotros nos parece normal. También le ofrecen menos dinero a Isco que a Messi. A esta chica, que se cree una diva, la oferta de medio millón de dólares le pareció tan insultante que ni siquiera hizo contraoferta.

Que esta demanda le caiga a Netflix, la más progre de todas las cadenas de televisión progres, lo hace merecedora de entrar en el hilo:

Mo'Nique demanda a Netflix por discriminación de género y raza

"Netflix ofreció o pagó a [Chris] Rock, Chappelle, [Ellen DeGeneres] y [Ricky] Gervais cuarenta veces más por programa de lo que ofrecía Mo'Nique, y ofreció a Schumer veintiséis veces más por programa que a Mo'Nique", se lee en la demanda. "En resumen, *la oferta de Netflix a Mo’Nique perpetúa la drástica brecha salarial forzada sobre las mujeres negras* en el ámbito laboral de Estados Unidos".


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Feb 2020)

Siendo de Barcelona, lo normal es que sea progre

*Nueva agresión homófoba en Barcelona: "Tiraron de mi bufanda como si fuera una cuerda"

Nueva agresión homófoba en Barcelona: "Tiraron de mi bufanda como si fuera una cuerda"*

*M.M.*, un hombre de 45 años, regresaba este miércoles a su domicilio, en el barrio de la Font d’en Fargues (Horta-Guinardó, Barcelona), cuando fue abordado por dos ladrones de unos treinta años. Primero le pidieron si tenía fuego o tabaco. "Respondí que no". Pero uno de los dos jóvenes, asegura, se colocó por detrás y le *sujetó los brazos*. Le cachearon y encontraron su paquete de tabaco. "Eres un mentiroso", le reprendieron. Después, manteniendo esa inmovilización, le *sustrajeron el teléfono móvil*. M.M. les dijo que ya se lo habían quitado todo, que lo dejarán en *paz. Pero en ese instante, lo que había comenzado como un robo violento acabó como una agresión homófoba*. "No está. Ahora te vamos a dar".

Tras quitarle el tabaco, el teléfono móvil (un iPhone 8 valorado en 800 euros) y un pintalabios, los dos ladrones, "de aspecto magrebí", lo golpearon. "Cuando ya lo tenían todo, no se fueron, *me dijeron que iban a darme por gay*", insiste M.M.

Recuerda que recibió una patada por la espalda que le hizo hincar las rodillas en el suelo, que después le *agarraron por la bufanda* que llevaba como adorno al cuello y comenzaron a ahogarlo "*como si se tratara de una cuerda*", que por último le propinaron patadas en el pecho y espalda.

La víctima se dirigió esa misma noche a una comisaría de los *Mossos d’Esquadra *a denunciar los hechos. Después acudió al *Hospital Clínic*, donde fue explorado médicamente para constatar los hematomas sufridos durante la paliza. Con ambos documentos, M.M. ha acudido a El Periódico de Catalunya para hacer pública esta agresión homófoba. "Lo he pensado mucho y al final he decidido no aparecer de cara pero contarlo porque tiene que saberse". 

Las agresiones contra el *colectivo LGTBI* (*homosexuales, transexuales, bisexuales e intersexuales*) en Catalunya registradas por el *Observatori Contra l'Homofòbia (OCH)* tanto físicas como verbales se dispararon a lo largo del 2019. La entidad registró un aumento de casos de hasta el 137%. "Es la primera agresión homófoba que registramos en Horta-Guinardó", remarca el presidente de la entidad, *Eugeni Rodríguez*, que condena el ataque. La entidad ha atendido psicológicamente a M.M y ha trasladado el caso a la* Oficina Contra la No Discriminació* del Ayuntamiento de Barcelona. La entidad planea* una manifestación en la sede del distrito* para la semana que viene, para mostrar su repulsa contra lo sucedido. Según los datos de la entidad, las agresiones homófobas crecieron un 27% con relación al pasado año y sumaron 143 casos de agravios.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Feb 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Vuelta a los orígenes del hilo, aunque sea noticia de hace varias semanas.
> 
> Actriz negra demanda a Netflix por discriminación a cuenta de su sexo y raza. Resulta que le ofrecieron menos dinero que a otras estrellas como Jerry Senfield, o David Chapelle.
> 
> ...



Con esa cara no merece lo que pide. Merece más.
A donde vamos a llegar.
En fin.


----------



## Conde Duckula (22 Feb 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Vuelta a los orígenes del hilo, aunque sea noticia de hace varias semanas.
> 
> Actriz negra demanda a Netflix por discriminación a cuenta de su sexo y raza. Resulta que le ofrecieron menos dinero que a otras estrellas como Jerry Senfield, o David Chapelle.
> 
> ...



Con esa cara no merece lo que pide. Merece más.
A donde vamos a llegar.
En fin.


----------



## Barruno (2 Mar 2020)

Arrestada la medio mulata adoptada por el judío Spielberg que quiere dedicarse al porno


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Mar 2020)

Yo en este hilo pondría a toda la sociedad española en su conjunto


----------



## etsai (3 Mar 2020)

*UN GRUPO DE "FASCISTAS" QUE SE MANIFESTABA CERCA DESTROZÓ LOS VEHÍCULOS DE LA COMITIVA SOLIDARIA*







El grupo de voluntarios de la ONG donostiarra Zaporeak, que reparte comidas en el campamento de refugiados de Moria, en la isla griega de Lesbos, fue atacado ayer por un grupo de "fascistas" que se estaban manifestando cerca de la ciudad portuaria de Militina, según relataron. Además, causaron daños en la furgoneta y coches en los que se trasladaban.

En el grupo de voluntarios agredidos de Zaporeak se encontraban su presidente Peio García Amiano, así como su hermano Zazpi García Amiano, Iñaki Alkiza, Javier Ruiz Redín y la periodista donostiarra Estrella Vallejo, además de otros colaboradores.

Tras ser asaltados, recibieron puñetazos, golpes, zarandeos, según explicaron, y pasaron "mucho miedo", tal y como reconocieron tras la desagradable experiencia.

Fuente: Miembros de Zaporeak, atacados en Lesbos tras repartir comida







Fuente: Miembros de la ONG 'Zaporeak' agredidos en Lesbos tras repartir comida a 'Refugiados'


----------



## Gothaus (3 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Okupa que curraba de camarero se mete en un piso vacío y otros okupas se lo cargan de una puñalada en el pecho porque alquilaban los pisos que no eran suyos.
> Debió pensar que yo tengo mas huevos y soy mas chulo que nadie, y así acabó.
> DEP de todas formas.
> 
> ...



"Una mafia que okupaba y alquilaba pisos". O sea, gitanos. Como si lo viera.


----------



## Cormac (3 Mar 2020)

Le ocupan un piso al mosso indepe. 
Dice que la culpa es del Estado Español


----------



## Cormac (6 Mar 2020)

Hacienda pide 28 años de prisión para Imanol Arias y Ana Duato por defraudar casi cinco millones de euros

La Agencia Tributaria, a través de la Abogacía General del Estado, solicita una pena de 28 años de cárcel para los actores Imanol Arias y Ana Duato por los delitos fiscales que se les atribuye entre 2009 y 2015. La petición corresponde a cuatro años de prisión por cada delito de fraude que se les imputa, según ha adelantado El Confidencial.

Fuentes próximas a Imanol Arias han confirmado la petición de Hacienda, que consideran "excesiva" y esperan que la de la Fiscalía sea claramente inferior. Se basan para ello en que el actor ya ha devuelto la práctica totalidad del dinero defraudado.

Subrayan que, cuando el acusado repone el dinero, lo habitual es una petición de pena en torno a los dos años. Sin embargo, la petición de la Abogacía es de 4 años por cada delito fiscal cuando el máximo es de cinco.

CASO NUMANCIA

La Audiencia Nacional propuso el pasado junio juzgar a 31 personas por el conocido como caso Nummaria, un entramado supuestamente montado para crear empresas pantalla y defraudar a Hacienda cuotas millonarias. Entre los 31 procesados se encontraban Duato y Arias, a quienes se juzga por delitos contra la Hacienda Pública y, en el caso concreto de la actriz, además por falsedad documental.

Según las investigaciones judiciales, las cuotas defraudadas en diversos ejercicios fueron de casi tres millones en el caso de Imanol Arias y de cerca de dos para Ana Duato. En ambos casos, las cuotas defraudadas serían por ingresos provenientes de la serie de RTVE Cuéntame. Además, Miguel Ángel Bernardeu, marido de Ana Duato y productor de la serie, también está en la lista de acusados por defraudar unos 700.000 euros.

Desde la Audiencia Nacional explicaron que Imanol Arias ingresó a Hacienda unos 2,3 millones de euros después de iniciarse las actuaciones, y Ana Duato devolvió cerca de 800.000 euros.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Mar 2020)

Como dijo Steve Reich...
It's gonna rain gonna rain gonna rain gonna rain gonna rain gonna rain it's gonna rain rain rain rain rain

La que se avecina: Una transexual amenaza con pegar a feministas radicales que no las quieran en la manifestación del 8M
Sociedad: - Charo Wars: Twitter Oficial España hace un alegato sobre el 8 marzo poniendo un vídeo de un trans español...
Está pasando: Guerras internas en la izquiera post-moderna. Tiempo de palomitas


----------



## Visilleras (7 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Le ocupan un piso al mosso indepe.
> Dice que la culpa es del Estado Español



Aquí no estaba tan chulito...


----------



## Mazaldeck (8 Mar 2020)

ppd dijo:


> No me suena haber visto este vídrio en el hilo (subtitulado)



Brutal el vídeo.


----------



## Barruno (8 Mar 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Aquí no estaba tan chulito...



En twiter se lo están comiendo vivo.


----------



## tothewebs (8 Mar 2020)

De un hilo abierto en el principal....no es por las pintas, en el hilo se hace un CSI y se confirma que es un progre en toda regla, asi que.. nutrición máxima 

Sociedad: - Podemita con pintas, disfrutando de lo votado. Ojo que os puede empachar la nutrición


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2020)

Del hilo oficial del Coronavirus...



Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Queréis nutrición?
> 
> 
> 
> Sí, la de la escarola en la cabeza *está en cuarentena*



Foto de ayer dándose un baño de masas al frente de la manifestación.

Al día siguiente...


----------



## Nicors (9 Mar 2020)

Enorme subida de infectadas por la manifestación del 8 m, que se jodan las charos feas y gordas.
Fuente: mis cojones.


----------



## Albion (9 Mar 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Del hilo oficial del Coronavirus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya me he llenado para toda la semana


----------



## circus maximus (9 Mar 2020)

Este hilo es horo puro 

Enviado desde mi FIG-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## etsai (9 Mar 2020)

Otra que va a por lana y acaba trasquilada... 

¡¡DENTRO VÍDEO!!


----------



## fayser (9 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Okupa que curraba de camarero se mete en un piso vacío y otros okupas se lo cargan de una puñalada en el pecho porque alquilaban los pisos que no eran suyos.
> Debió pensar que yo tengo mas huevos y soy mas chulo que nadie, y así acabó.
> DEP de todas formas.
> 
> ...



Qué poca vergüenza llamarles "mafia". Deberían aprender de los eruditos progres:

El teórico de la 'okupación' que sostiene que "es un derecho, el derecho a una vivienda"

_Alexander Vasudevan, profesor en la Universidad de Oxford, ha escrito el primer libro histórico sobre la 'okupación' en Europa y Norteamérica_


----------



## Hamijazo Lex (9 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Hacienda pide 28 años de prisión para Imanol Arias y Ana Duato por defraudar casi cinco millones de euros
> 
> La Agencia Tributaria, a través de la Abogacía General del Estado, solicita una pena de 28 años de cárcel para los actores Imanol Arias y Ana Duato por los delitos fiscales que se les atribuye entre 2009 y 2015. La petición corresponde a cuatro años de prisión por cada delito de fraude que se les imputa, según ha adelantado El Confidencial.
> 
> ...



JAJAJAJA


----------



## PREDICT (9 Mar 2020)

un coleguita hace años multiculti perroflauta y poco amigo de la ducha, va a pillar porros a unos moros y uno de éstos se ralló y le sacó un machete, tuvo que salir por patas o lo hacen carne picada; menos mal que lo perdí de vista ya hace tiempo al payaso ese


----------



## terro6666 (9 Mar 2020)

The man dijo:


> The man aguantando a un tío hablando en lenguaje inclusivo durante 3 meses en el círculo de mierda podemita.
> 
> Necesité otros tantos meses de purgatorio para dejar de ser un pringao por aguantar a imbéciles hablando como imbéciles



Que fue de the man?, Habra muerto?, Hizo un cambio radical de ideología y desapareció, tal vez no pudo superarlo y está de ermitaño en alguna cueva explicando sus pecados.


----------



## etsai (10 Mar 2020)

*Recopilación de FACHAS recibiendo KARMA*

Ortega Smith, contagiado por coronavirus y Vox pide perdón por el acto de Vistalegre

(Perdón por el OFFTOPIC/broma, no lo pude evitar)


----------



## Incorrezto (10 Mar 2020)

etsai dijo:


> *Recopilación de FACHAS recibiendo KARMA*
> 
> Ortega Smith, contagiado por coronavirus y Vox pide perdón por el acto de Vistalegre
> 
> (Perdón por el OFFTOPIC/broma, no lo pude evitar)



Va a ser un goteo en la cúpula de Vox.

Por estadística, morirá al menos un diputado.


----------



## n_flamel (10 Mar 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Siendo de Barcelona, lo normal es que sea progre
> 
> *Nueva agresión homófoba en Barcelona: "Tiraron de mi bufanda como si fuera una cuerda"
> 
> ...



Una muestra más de que el colectivo lgtbi es insolidario y egoísta. Le importa una mierda la sociedad y los demás: Lo malo no es que sea delincuencia ciudadana de MENAS sino que es homófobia.


----------



## n_flamel (10 Mar 2020)

etsai dijo:


> *UN GRUPO DE "FASCISTAS" QUE SE MANIFESTABA CERCA DESTROZÓ LOS VEHÍCULOS DE LA COMITIVA SOLIDARIA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me nutre. Nos llevan años de ventaja.


----------



## etsai (12 Mar 2020)

Se ha hecho esperar pero aquí está:

Irene Montero da positivo por coronavirus y Pablo Iglesias está en cuarentena

¿Y donde estaba la Irene hace 3 días?







_Libres y coronabitxeadas nos queremos._


----------



## Woden (12 Mar 2020)

Solas y con coronavirus volvieron a casa.


----------



## porromtrumpero (12 Mar 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Se ha hecho esperar pero aquí está:
> 
> Irene Montero da positivo por coronavirus y Pablo Iglesias está en cuarentena
> 
> ...



lo veo y lo subo a 

La alcaldesa Ada Colau, en cuarentena por el coronavirus

normal, teniendo en cuenta que habia 3 concejales con el bicho


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Mar 2020)

Señor Luthor dijo:


> JAJAJAJA



Lolllll


----------



## Cormac (12 Mar 2020)

Irene Montero ya infectada le estornuda a una vieja el 8M

Irene Montero le estornuda en la cara a una vieja.


----------



## Woden (12 Mar 2020)

Espero que la vieja (o sus herederos) le metan una demanda guapa.


----------



## Cormac (15 Mar 2020)




----------



## Cosmopolita (15 Mar 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Irene Montero ya infectada le estornuda a una vieja el 8M
> 
> Irene Montero le estornuda en la cara a una vieja.



Está vieja no es una cualquiera.

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## picrico (15 Mar 2020)

El vicepresidente catalán, Pere Aragonès, y el Síndic de Greuges, Rafael Ribó, dan positivo por coronavirus

Covid-19
*El vicepresidente catalán, Pere Aragonès, y el Síndic de Greuges, Rafael Ribó, dan positivo por coronavirus*


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Mar 2020)

*Quim Torra da positivo en coronavirus*
El presidente de la Generalitat ha mantenido una videoconferencia con los grupos parlamentarios antes de conocerse su estado de salud

Quim Torra da positivo en coronavirus


----------



## Woden (16 Mar 2020)

Nutrición hipercalórica.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Mar 2020)

Sociedad: - Empoderadas por el mundo (Coronavirus edition)


----------



## trigonmaniaco (20 Mar 2020)

Los chinos están probando con éxito la vacuna contra el coronavirus en monos. Que sobrevivan los del PACMA gracias a la experimentación con monos... ¿es karma o hipocresía?. Al 50% porque no disir ni pío por internet es un poco hipócrita. Hermano mono.


----------



## Cormac (23 Mar 2020)

Brutal. 


Un turista se jactaba de haberse ido a Filipinas en plena pandemia: el final del vídeo es la definición de karma


----------



## megamaxi (23 Mar 2020)

brais dijo:


>



Me he reido mucho.


----------



## n_flamel (24 Mar 2020)

megamaxi dijo:


> Me he reido mucho.



Halucinante


----------



## Jake el perro (24 Mar 2020)

Pues esa era la intención del planchabraghas que hablaba con ella


----------



## AMP (24 Mar 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Va a ser un goteo en la cúpula de Vox.
> 
> Por estadística, morirá al menos un diputado.



Pues ahora ya va ganando la PSOEmos. 

Esperemos que, por estadística, les quede alguna ministra viva.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Mar 2020)

AMP dijo:


> Pues ahora ya va ganando la PSOEmos.
> 
> Esperemos que, por estadística, les quede alguna ministra viva.



weno, no dije nada de la pancarta del 8m porque no era el sitio. pero si, puede que salgamos de esta con paridad de sexo y trinchera


----------



## la_trotona (24 Mar 2020)

terro6666 dijo:


> Que fue de the man?, Habra muerto?, Hizo un cambio radical de ideología y desapareció, tal vez no pudo superarlo y está de ermitaño en alguna cueva explicando sus pecados.



Ahora sobrevive como contribuyente de fortuna, si tiene algún problema contratelo para que pueda pagar autonómos.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Mar 2020)




----------



## zeromus44 (25 Mar 2020)

Tuit de la que sale en el OP.

Alta dosis kármica.


----------



## charofilia (25 Mar 2020)

joder este jilo es maxinutrición en vena.
las autoridades sanitarias recomiendan ejerzan la moderación en la lectura del mismo.


----------



## Visilleras (28 Mar 2020)

Marta Flich, aislada en casa por síntomas de coronavirus (y Risto Mejide no toma medidas)


----------



## Visilleras (29 Mar 2020)




----------



## Valentino (29 Mar 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Muy grande. Por desgracia, para muchos es sólo un 'borrachín'.
Pero creo que no ha estado acertado ciñéndose solamente al 8M. Pienso que habría puesto el dedo en la llaga si hubiera citado también a las demás aglomeraciones (fútbol, etc.) de ese día. Aglomeraciones que fueron permitidas por el gobierno para 'salvar' ese nefasto día. Lo habría niquelao.


----------



## qbit (30 Mar 2020)

Un plan de emergencia para garantizar la supervivencia de eldiario.es


----------



## qbit (30 Mar 2020)

Quique San Francisco siempre ha sido un tipo inteligente y con personalidad al que no le he tenido clasificado como de la mafia progre.


----------



## trigonmaniaco (30 Mar 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Un plan de emergencia para garantizar la supervivencia de eldiario.es



*Es triste de pedir, pero más triste es de robar *


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (30 Mar 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


>




Asombroso, ese tío ya tenía cara de sidoso degenerado terminal desde hace por lo menos 30 años, y ahí sigue, al pie del cañón, pertenece a algún tipo de raza ultrarresistente, es indestructible, como la Esperanza Aguirre.


----------



## Albion (30 Mar 2020)

qbit dijo:


> Un plan de emergencia para garantizar la supervivencia de eldiario.es



Ay, por Dios Bendito, que me empacho...


----------



## etsai (31 Mar 2020)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> *La actriz Carolina Cox pide a sollozos que la saquen de Cuba*



Fuente: La actriz Carolina Cox pide a sollozos que la saquen de Cuba


----------



## progchild (31 Mar 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Fuente: La actriz Carolina Cox pide a sollozos que la saquen de Cuba



Me nutre 

Enviado desde mi LG-H930 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## birdland (31 Mar 2020)

Ahora mismo mitad de España está recibiendo el karma que se merecen 
Lo jodido es que no aprender y a que los que no se lo merecen también les están dando porculo 

Puta mierda de país


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (31 Mar 2020)

Noticia: - PRISA plantea un ERTE a la plantilla de Lo País por las consecuencias de la crisis del coronavirus


Y aquí sus "noticias"

Una movilización masiva exhibe en las calles la fuerza del feminismo

El feminismo exhibe su músculo movilizador pese al temor al coronavirus

Ahhhh... me encanta el olor a karma por la mañana. Nada huele como eso.


----------



## Hércules y el Cocodrilo (1 Abr 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Relol, esperaba la petarda esa que el otro hablase de cervezas, papel del culo, jugar a la oca, concursos de adivinanzas y sombras chinescas y el pavo se pone a cagarse en el gobierno.


----------



## Cormac (3 Abr 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Okupa que curraba de camarero se mete en un piso vacío y otros okupas se lo cargan de una puñalada en el pecho porque alquilaban los pisos que no eran suyos.
> Debió pensar que yo tengo mas huevos y soy mas chulo que nadie, y así acabó.
> DEP de todas formas.
> 
> ...




El crimen de Anchuelo lleno de incógnitas: Iván murió por una paliza de sus vecinos

Hasta la semana pasada, todo eran interrogantes alrededor de la muerte de *Iván Toribio*: el qué, el cómo, el quién y, sobre todo, el porqué. Solo se sabía el cuándo y el dónde. Este cacereño fue *asesinado el pasado 16 de febrero* en *Anchuelo (Madrid)*. El pasado miércoles 25, seis semanas después del crimen, *un hombre y una mujer fueron detenidos* acusados de matar a Iván. Además, otras tres personas también fueron arrestadas por presuntamente encubrir el crimen. Lo único que se sabe de estas personas es que *eran sus vecinos*, según ha explicado el abogado de la familia a EL ESPAÑOL.

Iván tenía 29 años y era natural de* Alcuéscar (Cáceres)*, un municipio cacereño donde era muy querido. Hace dos años que salió de su pueblo para buscar trabajo, según relata su hermano Adán al otro lado del teléfono. En Anchuelo, donde murió, llevaba “unas 2 semanas o 10 días”, afirma Adán. En el momento de su muerte, Iván trabajaba en *un restaurante de Alcalá de Henares.*

El pasado 16 de febrero su cuerpo fue hallado sin vida en el interior de un piso presuntamente okupado. El joven fue *asesinado a golpes y cuchilladas.* Esto cuadra con el testimonio de los vecinos que aseguraron haber oído una pelea. ¿Era esa casa donde vivía Iván? Ni su propia familia lo sabe. “Supuestamente estaba en una casa que había pagado. No te sé decir si la casa la llevaba gente okupa, porque lo desconozco por completo. Está todo bajo secreto de sumario y no tenemos ni idea de nada”.

La idea de que Iván viviera okupado se le hace muy extraña a su hermano, ya que el joven siempre* había compartido piso desde que salió de Alcuéscar.* “Yo he estado con mi hermano en Madrid y vivía en piso compartido, como todos… Pero, aunque hubiera sido una vivienda okupa, ¡no tienen por qué matarle!”, lamenta Adán.
Según las informaciones publicadas por el diario _Abc_ a lo largo del pasado mes de febrero a Iván le llamaban _El Extremeño_, vivía okupado y se *negó a pagar a la mafia de okupas* que le consiguió el piso. Según este periódico, que cita a fuentes cercanas al caso, la mafia le había advertido en varias ocasiones de que pagara, hasta que los ‘acreedores’ se hartaron y le mataron.

Todas estas informaciones provocaron la indignación de la familia de Iván, que *desmintió enérgicamente estas acusaciones*. Su hermano Adán, convertido en portavoz de la familia, afirmó que *el fallecido no era un delincuente* y piensa emprender acciones legales contra los medios de comunicación que le han tachado como tal. “El abogado va a tener trabajo…”.

*#JusticiaporIván*
Con el objetivo de honrar la memoria de su hermano y desmentir la que se ha publicado sobre él, Adán puso en marcha la campaña #JusticiaporIván. La página de Facebook con este sobre nombre tiene ya *más de 1.000 me gusta.* Semana tras semana se repiten las palabras de cariño hacia Iván por parte de su familia y vecinos de Alcuéscar.

“Eterna sonrisa la tuya que jamás vamos a olvidar, cómo olvidar la alegría que desprendías a cualquier sitio que ibas, por eso te quiere tanta gente y te vamos a querer siempre. Te echamos muchísimo de menos, te queremos”, publicaba esta página la semana pasada, acompañada de una foto del fallecido. “A día de hoy *me escribe muchísima gente de Madrid y de Alcalá* que no me conoce de nada y me pregunta qué tal estoy. Todos los días me escribe alguien”, relata su hermano.

No hay más que echar un vistazo al muro de esta página para ver que el fallecido era una persona muy sociable y querida: “Tenía amigos de todos los colores y religiones. Se llevaba bien con todo el mundo”. Además, trabajaba muy bien: Era muy profesional. *Tuvimos un bar juntos y era una máquina*. ¡Si es que llenaba el bar! ¡Tenía *clientes que venían solo por él*! Es más, en su trabajo de Madrid seguían preguntando por él cuando lo dejó”.


----------



## Cormac (12 Abr 2020)

@zapatitos 2011



zapatitos dijo:


> Si piensas que me va a dar simpatías la situación de un empresario cuando me dejaron en la fruta calle con 7 meses a deber y sin derecho a nada lo llevas claro. Anda y que se j.oda y así rabie como rabié yo. Poco castigo me parece para esos c.abrones.
> 
> No hay un empresaurio bueno, todos llenos de veneno, así rabien todos



@zapatitos 2020



zapatitos dijo:


> Yo me pillé el móvil cuando monté la pequeña empresa porque es imposible manejarla sin él. *Ahora que voy a cerrar el chiringuito* el móvil va a tomar por culo a la basura, es más no le he vuelto a utilizar desde que me obligaron por ley a no trabajar y ahí está apalancado.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## hijoPutin (13 Abr 2020)

Otra rondita gracias al anarcocapitalista de Díaz Villanueva

Toño Abad el 7 de marzo 

_Edades de los muertos por coronavirus: 69,82,99,76,91,83,87,87,91 y 91 Edades de las víctimas de violencia de género: 28,36,61,29,43,73,79,45,34,49,39,38, 49 y 41. Ahora decidme que no es importante manifestarnos mañana por una sociedad sin violencia contra las mujeres. _

Toño Abad el 13 de Marzo

_Vengo de la farmacia (mis padres son mayores, 80 y 81, y necesitan medicamentos). Las terrazas de todo #Benidorm llenas a rebosar. Supongo que gente #Madrid y guiris. Sinceramente hay quien se merece no un coronavirus; dos o tres seguidos. Solidaridad con ellos #Covid_19 

EDITO: _Que no falte el retintín "supongo que son madrileños", que eso son odios sanos. Este moñas es capaz de acusar a otros de usar los muertos para inmediatamente resaltar que muchos se han dado en Madriz... parece que considera a la vez que lo de chapar las clases no fue para contener la transmisión, sino para esparcir los contagiados por ahí. Tranquilos, Twitter no le chapará la cuenta por "poner en duda las instituciones"


----------



## n_flamel (20 Abr 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Otra rondita gracias al anarcocapitalista de Díaz Villanueva
> 
> Toño Abad el 7 de marzo
> 
> ...



No se le puede pedir a un progre (y menos del lobby) razonar. son enfermos mentales y como tal una sociedad sana les trataría.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2020)

Pareja de blancos sin hijos, adopta "latina", acaban asesinados por el novio mulato de la nena


----------



## etsai (21 Abr 2020)

Forero con el nick @SR.KARL MARX crea el siguiente hilo:

Me han despedido del trabajo.

El chiste se cuenta sólo.


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (22 Abr 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Forero con el nick @SR.KARL MARX crea el siguiente hilo:
> 
> Me han despedido del trabajo.
> 
> El chiste se cuenta sólo.



Me cago en la puta, venía exactamente a lo mismo


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (22 Abr 2020)

Cuevavirus mutado 2021 dijo:


> Me cago en la puta, venía exactamente a lo mismo



Va a haber muuuuuuuchos chistes más como este, no te preocupes. 

Va a ser un clásico.


----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Abr 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pareja de blancos sin hijos, adopta "latina", acaban asesinados por el novio mulato de la nena



La latina pensaría que sus padres gafapasta progres eran de otra galaxia. Me imagino las sesudas conversaciones que tendrían la una y los otros


----------



## LetalFantasy (22 Abr 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Forero con el nick @SR.KARL MARX crea el siguiente hilo:
> 
> Me han despedido del trabajo.
> 
> El chiste se cuenta sólo.



Lo mejor es este mensaje anterior en el que defiende el confinamiento

Gobierno y Policía violando la Declaración de los Derechos Humanos, la Constitución y el Decreto del Estado de Alarma.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)




----------



## Woden (24 Abr 2020)

Que califiquen a Javier Negre de extrema derecha tela.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)

Woden dijo:


> Que califiquen a Javier Negre de extrema derecha tela.



pues si, es tan progre como merlos.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2020)

Incorrezcto dijo:


> pues si, es tan progre como merlos.



La verdad, desnuda.


----------



## Adriano_ (24 Abr 2020)

Este hilo ha quedado superado por los miles de progres confinados en sus casas y estan aplaudiendo a sus carceleros porque son muy buena gente.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)

y falta la multa, el carnet de periodista o la placa no dan libre circulación para follar.

y merlos vivía, no se ahora, en un chalet con parcela por villaviciosa, de odón.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2020)

Incorrezcto dijo:


> y falta la multa, el carnet de periodista o la placa no dan libre circulación para follar.
> 
> y merlos vivía, no se ahora, en un chalet con parcela por villaviciosa, de odón.



Juas juas que nombre más gracioso el del pueblo.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Juas juas que nombre más gracioso el del pueblo.



por eso he puesto la coma. pero lo de viciosa iba por exuberante.

el campo, no la mujer de odón.


----------



## sepultada en guano (24 Abr 2020)

Ah.


----------



## Evangelion (24 Abr 2020)

Pasando el confinamiento con una chortina premiun....................¿y recibe karma?


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Abr 2020)

Evangelion dijo:


> Pasando el confinamiento con una chortina premiun....................¿y recibe karma?



él no se, la marta lópez y la chortina del fondo sí.


----------



## Cormac (25 Abr 2020)

Zapatitos 2019

Movilizaciones de hoy viernes 18 de Octubre: ¡Hilo ufisial e IMPARAPLA! ("Tractores, llantos, y comportamiento pasivo agresivo")

Pues yo he decidido votarlos en estas elecciones, me dan muchísimo asco en casi todo lo que defienden pero en esto de Catalunya son los únicos que en mi opinión están teniendo algo de sensatez. Los fachas radicales y los independentistas radicales como se está viendo solo nos vais a llevar al desastre y al precipicio con tanta intolerancia.

Zapatos 2020



zapatitos dijo:


> Es lo que tiene votar a inútiles como PSOE, Podemos, PP, Cs y VOX.
> 
> Así que a disfrutar de lo votado.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## Jake el perro (6 May 2020)

Muere ahogado en un embalse de Orduña un MENA que se había saltado el confinamiento |


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (6 May 2020)

Carmen Calvo en el Congreso echa polvo


----------



## etsai (6 May 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Carmen Calvo en el Congreso echa polvo



Pues al final era verdad que le iba la vida en ello.


----------



## kenny220 (11 May 2020)

Spinelli dijo:


> Todos sabíamos como iba a acabar esta traidora tarde o temprano. Pero desde mi despacho de la ONG no me mojo el culo y que la niña sea víctima del negrizal por su coste en alimentos.



Italian aid worker kidnapped in Kenya returns home
Ha sido liberada


----------



## macro (11 May 2020)

McLovin dijo:


> El político progre al que ha sodomizado un refugiado ¡llora por su deportación! - PD America
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*



IDIOTA Y MARICÓN!!!


----------



## Spinelli (11 May 2020)

kenny220 dijo:


> Italian aid worker kidnapped in Kenya returns home
> Ha sido liberada



Incinta como era di espirari


----------



## PROBLANCO (11 May 2020)




----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (11 May 2020)

Actriz chilena, defensora del régimen cubano pide llorando que la saquen de ahí..


----------



## Woden (11 May 2020)

Reality bites.


----------



## fayser (12 May 2020)

Cuevavirus mutado 2021 dijo:


> Actriz chilena, defensora del régimen cubano pide llorando que la saquen de ahí..



Que se vaya con Willy Toledo!


----------



## n_flamel (13 May 2020)

La Charo fuerte


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (14 May 2020)

UN AFGANO ASESINA AL PRESIDENTE DE UNA ONG INMIGRACIONISTA.


----------



## Woden (14 May 2020)

NUTRIBEN


----------



## Jake el perro (14 May 2020)

Der Axe Effekt dijo:


> UN AFGANO ASESINA AL PRESIDENTE DE UNA ONG INMIGRACIONISTA.



Jean Dussine, presidente de la organización benéfica proinmigrante Itinérance, fue asesinado el martes en su casa en Bretteville-en-Saire. Los testigos del ataque dijeron a la policía, después de llegar a la escena, que el afgano de 21 años había vencido a Dussine antes de golpearlo hasta matarlo con una varilla de metal, informa Ouest France .

El sospechoso, un solicitante de asilo afgano que Dussine había dejado vivir en su casa, fue arrestado de inmediato. Actualmente está bajo custodia policial en la gendarmería de Cherbourg, y ha sido acusado de homicidio intencional. . En la actualidad, la policía no sabe qué pudo haber motivado al migrante a llevar a cabo el atroz asesinato contra el hombre que tuvo la amabilidad de alojarlo en su propia casa.

Jean Dussine, de 63 años, era profesor jubilado y ex director de la escuela Manche de Gonneville, un departamento costero en Normandía. Había sido presidente de Itinérance desde 2016 y albergó a varios migrantes en su propia casa.

Google Translate

*France: Afghan Gentleman Kills White President of Pro-Immigration Charity*


----------



## Jake el perro (14 May 2020)

*Un migrante kurdo ha sido acusado por el asesinato de su novia, Wilma Andersson, de 17 años, que desapareció hace seis meses. Su cuerpo fue cortado en muchos pedazos, algunos de los cuales aún no se han encontrado. La cabeza de Wilma fue encontrada en una maleta en el piso del migrante.*

En su defensa, el migrante afirmó que el hecho de que él había mantenido su cabeza indicaba que amaba demasiado a Wilma para matarla.

Andersson no había sido vista con vida desde el 14 de noviembre, cuando se sabía que había estado en Wakesborg, Uddevalla, en la costa occidental de Suecia.

Kurd, de 23 años, cuyo nombre no ha sido revelado, llegó por primera vez a Suecia como refugiado en 2006.
...

La cabeza de Wilma fue encontrada en una maleta en el departamento del migrante con papel de aluminio y cinta adhesiva, junto a un animal de peluche.

Cuando la policía confrontó al migrante por su hallazgo, se sentó en silencio durante 27 minutos antes de pedir ir al baño. Cuando se le mostraron fotos, solo dijo: "Es brutal".

El migrante había respondido constantemente "sin comentarios" a las preguntas de la policía sobre el asesinato hasta que finalmente comenzó a responder el 15 de abril. Siempre ha mantenido su inocencia desde que fue arrestado por primera vez bajo sospecha del asesinato el 22 de noviembre.

Además de la cabeza, los especialistas forenses también han descubierto el ADN de Wilma en varios cuchillos en la casa del kurdo. El migrante dijo a los investigadores que había recibido los cuchillos de la madre de Wilma como regalo. También se encontraron rastros de su sangre en su sala de estar.


Google Translate

*Sweden: Kurd Charged with Murdering Swedish GF and Chopping Her Body Into Pieces*


----------



## Woden (14 May 2020)

Quien con moros se acuesta degollado se levanta.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (18 May 2020)

Cada vez más gente protestando frente a la mansión del chepas


----------



## ELVR (25 May 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (25 May 2020)

Creo que tiene mucho de síndrome de Estocolmo.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (26 May 2020)

Progre y espabilada youtuber rusa recibiendo karma. Veo su cabeza empalada en un futuro cercano:


RUSITA quejándose de que PANCHITO LA ACOSA


----------



## Visilleras (26 May 2020)

Diario 16: "El Colectivo Okupa Casa Cádiz *acusa al activista* *Lagarder Danciu *de *abusos sexuales*"


----------



## Cormac (31 May 2020)




----------



## Woden (31 May 2020)

Niggers gonna nigr


----------



## hijoPutin (31 May 2020)

Una pregunta a los que sepan de Derecho... ¿si el Lagardieu éste tiene Sida y se le acusa de violación, sería violación + intento de asesinato -->> Prisión permanente Revisable?

Menudo karma al cuadradado se comería el amigüito progre...


----------



## V. Crawley (31 May 2020)

Fresquísimo karma progre, cortesía del conflorero @iconoclasta :


Cuando atacan el centro de la ciudad...







Cuando atacan el barrio de al lado...


----------



## iconoclasta (31 May 2020)

Te traigo otra nutritiva, Crawley. Un aliado en la trinchera, indignado cuando un negro le revienta el mismo coche con el que había apoyado las protestas. Y además les hizo pasar miedo a él y a su mujera...


----------



## V. Crawley (31 May 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Te traigo otra nutritiva, Crawley. Un aliado en la trinchera, indignado cuando un negro le revienta el mismo coche con el que había apoyado las protestas. Y además les hizo pasar miedo a él y a su mujera...



       ¿Ahora qué hago con el salmón con boniatos y ensalada que iba a cenar? No quiero ponerme cachalote, joer


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 May 2020)

n_flamel dijo:


> La Charo fuerte



la han cambiado hasta el nombre, pero resistió. OK CHARO.


----------



## Davidjota (1 Jun 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Una pregunta a los que sepan de Derecho... ¿si el Lagardieu éste tiene Sida y se le acusa de violación, sería violación + intento de asesinato -->> Prisión permanente Revisable?
> 
> Menudo karma al cuadradado se comería el amigüito progre...



No
Sería un delito de lesiones 
Siempre que se demuestre que el sabía que tenía sida


----------



## tmoliterno (1 Jun 2020)

Más karma importado de los States:

*I’m devastated. We are a progressive newspaper. Last night I was inside when the first brick was thrown #Raleigh*

























Periodista progre lloriqueando en el Twitter: "joder si somos un periódico progre..." (creíamos que por ser progres estábamos blindados contra los simios estos).

Igualico que la follanegros que se cree que a ella no la van a matar o el aliade feministo que se cree que no le van a viogenizar.


----------



## Albion (1 Jun 2020)

Las revueltas de "nigros" están subiendo mis niveles de colesterol y azúcar en sangre.


----------



## Woden (1 Jun 2020)

Me encanta el olor a karma por la mañana.


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Jun 2020)

Joder ¿Recordáis las palabras de John Wayne? Proféticas. Le retiraron el Óscar de forma póstuma. Ahora se tiene que estar riendo a mandíbula batiente allá dónde esté.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (1 Jun 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder ¿Recordáis las palabras de John Wayne? Proféticas. Le retiraron el Óscar de forma póstuma. Ahora se tiene que estar riendo a mandíbula batiente allá dónde esté.




No ¿qué palabras?


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Jun 2020)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿Ahora qué hago con el salmón con boniatos y ensalada que iba a cenar? No quiero ponerme cachalote, joer



El hilo progres recibiendo ración de karma se va a poner a reventar.


----------



## Lanx (1 Jun 2020)

Esto es un auténtico peligro. Se ha permitido volver a una persona totalmente lobotomizada.

La tendremos como trending topic en internet defendiendo los "actos" de su religión en Occidente pronto. Y si no, al tiempo.


----------



## trigonmaniaco (1 Jun 2020)

No se si son progres pero karma llevan.


----------



## Gurney (1 Jun 2020)

Para los que crean que los progres sólo van a aprender a base de hostias.

Pues tampoco funciona:


----------



## Zoidberg (1 Jun 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> No ¿qué palabras?



Probablemente se refiera a FACT CHECK: Did John Wayne Say He Believed in White Supremacy?


----------



## n_flamel (1 Jun 2020)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Más karma importado de los States:
> 
> *I’m devastated. We are a progressive newspaper. Last night I was inside when the first brick was thrown #Raleigh*
> 
> ...



Te me has adelantado. Jamás te perdonaré


----------



## Conde Duckula (1 Jun 2020)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente se refiera a FACT CHECK: Did John Wayne Say He Believed in White Supremacy?



Si, eso era. No recordaba que lo dijera para Playboy.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Jun 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Si, eso era. No recordaba que lo dijera para Playboy.



Racista y machirulo.


----------



## Woden (2 Jun 2020)

Feo, fuerte y formal y además facha. Grande el Duque allá donde esté.


----------



## Cormac (2 Jun 2020)

Este es brutal. 


"Estamos de vuestro lado" Mientras seguidamente les revientan la segunda ventana


----------



## tmoliterno (2 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Este es brutal.
> 
> 
> "Estamos de vuestro lado" Mientras seguidamente les revientan la segunda ventana



Joder, este es el que yo venía a poner. Pero que conste que solo me has ganado por 36 minutos eh, que eso en la hinternec es un empate técnico.


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Jun 2020)

DonTorrezno dijo:


> Racista y machirulo.



Joder cuanto llevabas sin usar ese multi.
Te habrá parecido de los nuevos y todo.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Jun 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder cuanto llevabas sin usar ese multi.
> Te habrá parecido de los nuevos y todo.



yo no soy multi, gilipollas.

si me hubieras leído sabrías que el comentario es irónico.

pd, cuales son esos nicks, para reirme?


----------



## Visilleras (4 Jun 2020)

Abertzale viogenizado. Acusan a la izquierda abertzale de tapar una agresión sexista en el Arrano de Zarautz.


----------



## trigonmaniaco (4 Jun 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Abertzale viogenizado. Acusan a la izquierda abertzale de tapar una agresión sexista en el Arrano de Zarautz.



Son como los gitanos, no acuden a la policía ni a la administración de justicia... tienen su propios tribunales y administradores de justicia. Ojo que no le hagan un Yoyes.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (4 Jun 2020)

trigonmaniaco dijo:


> No se si son progres pero karma llevan.
> Ver archivo adjunto 335504





La probabilidad de que sean progres que se creen por encima del bien y del mal es del 100%.

Ahora para lo único que servirán es para enganchar una mamandurria relacionada con la viogenaro.


----------



## Araco (5 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Este es brutal.
> 
> 
> "Estamos de vuestro lado" Mientras seguidamente les revientan la segunda ventana



El segundo subnormal aún se acerca a la ventana para ver si recibe una pedrada; "Estamos con vosotros contra el sistema", cuanta mierda marxista en la cabeza, y aunque le hubieran reventado en cráneo con tal piedra estaría en las mismas. Si los blancos sobreviven a esta espero que esto de la memocracia representativa nacida de los lores jingleses no se vuelva a repetir y aun menos los Derechos Humanos.


----------



## rocosito (5 Jun 2020)

Buen hilo.


----------



## Zurl (5 Jun 2020)

Me nutre.


----------



## Kalikatres (5 Jun 2020)

Coño! que vuelta al mundo más rápida, sólo llegó a la primera esquina.


----------



## Barruno (6 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Este es brutal.
> 
> 
> "Estamos de vuestro lado" Mientras seguidamente les revientan la segunda ventana



Nutrición al maximo.


----------



## Cormac (7 Jun 2020)




----------



## Visilleras (7 Jun 2020)

Sociedad: - El chiste sobre George Floyd que le ha salido caro a David Broncano


----------



## Barruno (9 Jun 2020)

Pa no comer en un año

DISTURBIOS USA: AMAZON disfrutando lo PROGRETIZADO


----------



## Barruno (9 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


>



No como en Navidad.


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (9 Jun 2020)

Miguel Bose espabila un poco sus 64, pero ya es muy tarde... ahora por decir eso tienen dos opciones: rendirse y estar consciente de todo, o echarse a todo el mundo encima y dar por finalizada su carrera 

Atentos a los twitts de MIGUEL BOSÉ


----------



## Cormac (10 Jun 2020)

"Rompí mi silencio." La inspiradora historia de Emma Murphy


----------



## etsai (11 Jun 2020)

ESTATUA APLASTA A MANIGGERSTANTE



Desmond Humes dijo:


> Por supuesto, en cuanto sintieron el *PESO DE LA JUSTICIA*, lo primero que hicieron fue *LLAMAR A LA POLICÍA*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Woden (11 Jun 2020)

Lol, nutrición güena.


----------



## n_flamel (11 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 343748
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pilló luego al beta.


----------



## Diek (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## Visilleras (11 Jun 2020)

Jojojojo, "soy superprogre y supermulticultural pero llevaos los menas de aquí" nutrición máxima


----------



## Visilleras (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## superloki (12 Jun 2020)

Diek dijo:


>


----------



## Cormac (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Grasicida100 (13 Jun 2020)

Sociedad: - ULTRA NUTRICIÓN MÁXIMA|Seattle es con gran diferencia ciudad más progre USA|80% voto Demócrata| Ahora tiene en su centro la CHAZ



Disfrutando de lo votado en común al 80%


----------



## hijoPutin (14 Jun 2020)

Señores y señoras, damas y caballeros niños y niñas, hoy os traemos...

_El increíble caso del progre que ayer molaba, mañana será un fashaaaaaaa_

¿Recordáis a la millonaria progre HK Rowlling? ¿Ésa que pedía todos los rapefugees del mundo, pero no refugiaba ni dios en ninguno de sus cuatro mansionacas? 

Pues esa, que odiaba mucho mucho a la Alt-Right, Trump (y a los hombres, en general), detectó hará medio año una grieta en el edificio sobre el que se soporta la discriminación a favor de las mujeres. Se atrevió a dar apoyo a un biólogo que dijo que, esencialmente, el Ser Humano es dimórfico

Incluso dio un argumento de cosecha más o menos propia para convencer a sus Camarades Feminazis del tipo:

Si el sexo biológico no es nada, si el género no se soporta en nada sólido, si con declararte mujera ya lo eres... ¿qué va a detener a esos malditos hombres de esquivar las CANALLADAS *muy justas y necesarias* Leyes de Genaro?

J.K. Rowling Comes Out As A TERF

https://twitter.com/jk_rowling/

Como podéis ver, seis meses después sigue enfangada en una guerrita con la _Avant Garde_ del Progresismo

Desde aquí, con mis peores deseos, saludo a la millonaria de color rojo asalmonado y rezo desde mi ateísmo, por su derrocamiento total del Olimpo progre. Espero que le revisen los libros con perspectiva de raza y acaben quemándolos en Plaza Pública, BLMs style





_Hail Transgenders!!! 
Hail LGTBQ+$%!!!

Hail to Victory!!!_


----------



## PROBLANCO (15 Jun 2020)




----------



## silenus (16 Jun 2020)

El boicot a J. K. Rowling: su editorial amenaza con cancelar la publicación de su libro por "tránsfoba"


----------



## Woden (16 Jun 2020)

Hahaha, me place.


----------



## Stalkeador (16 Jun 2020)

*Hallan el cadáver de Toyin Salau, una activista de las marchas antirracismo que desapareció hace una semana*






*La activista Oluwatoyin "Toyin" Salau,* que participó en las recientes marchas contra el racismo y la brutalidad policíaca en Tallahassee, la capital de Florida, fue hallada muerta tras ser reportada como desaparecida desde el pasado 6 de junio.

Salau se unió a las marchas de Black Lives Matter (Las vidas de los negros importan), en las que recitaba los nombres de* hombres negros muertos a manos de policías blanco*s, entre ellos George Floyd, según se ve en varios videos.

*"No quiero que sus nombres se vayan en vano"*, dijo Salau durante una protesta frente al Departamento de Policía de Tallahassee en mayo.

----


*¿La mató un BLANCO RACISTA? *
*NO, un hombre negro que la acosaba:*

La policía de Tallahassee señaló que halló los dos cadáveres el pasado sábado cuando investigaba la *desaparición de la activista.*
Igualmente informó del arresto de un sospechoso, *Aaron Glee Jr., de 49 años,* quien ya había sido arrestado en mayo pasado acusado de agresión agravada a una mujer y liberado con una fianza de 2.500 dólares.


----------



## silenus (17 Jun 2020)

Fernando Tejero, el enemigo de Montoro, cae ante la Hacienda de Montero


----------



## PONZOÑO (17 Jun 2020)

Grande este hilo. En FC ya lo hubieran cerrado hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Visilleras (17 Jun 2020)

Vaya vaya...
Parece que el Grupo PRISA vende menos periódicos desde que se han dedicado durante éstos últimos dos años a hablar de porno feminista, poliamor, rollos LGTBI, y cutreces post-modernas.... ¿Quien lo iba a haber imaginado?     



Fijaos en éstos dos tweets...


----------



## hijoPutin (18 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El boicot a J. K. Rowling: su editorial amenaza con cancelar la publicación de su libro por "tránsfoba"



MWAHAHAHAHAHAHHA

El actor de Harry Potter se enfrenta a su creadora por sus declaraciones sobre los trans

(((Daniel Radcliffe dice que muy mal, pero que pofabó, no dejen de ver las pilículas y leer los panfletos)))

Trabajadores de Hachette se oponen a la publicación del nuevo libro de J.K. Rowling por su postura sobre la transexualidad


----------



## n_flamel (18 Jun 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Fernando Tejero, el enemigo de Montoro, cae ante la Hacienda de Montero



Me nutre


----------



## Visilleras (18 Jun 2020)

Sociedad: - Lidia Falcón defiende el "autobús del mal" de Hazteoir.org... y se monta una guerra entre trans y feministas (NUTRICIÓN ARCO-IRIS)


----------



## Grasicida100 (18 Jun 2020)

‘El País’ se hunde: su audiencia se desploma y sus ventas caen en picado


----------



## todoayen (19 Jun 2020)

No se que tiene harry poter que nunca me ha gustado ni pizca. 
Pero el Radcliffe tiene una peli de frankenstein que esta guapa, hace de igor.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (19 Jun 2020)




----------



## PATITOXXL (19 Jun 2020)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


>





Maravilloso, lo más curioso es que si esto pasase todos los días, dejaría de pasar en pocos días.


----------



## apocalippsis (19 Jun 2020)

*El alcalde del estado de Washington ahora llama a las protestas de BLM 'terrorismo doméstico' después de que su casa fue destrozada *

Un alcalde del estado de Washington estuvo bien con las protestas de Black Lives Matter que siguieron a la muerte de George Floyd bajo custodia policial.

Pero eso fue hasta que los vándalos dañaron su hogar, según los informes.

*Ahora, la alcaldesa Cheryl Selby de Olympia se refiere a las protestas como "terrorismo doméstico", según The Olympian.

"Realmente estoy tratando de procesar esto", dijo Selby al periódico el sábado, después de que los manifestantes de la noche del viernes dejaron su puerta y el porche cubiertos con mensajes pintados con spray. “Es como el terrorismo doméstico. Es injusto.

Otro partidario de BLM, el escritor de ESPN Chris Martin Palmer, quien comentó "Quemarlo todo", cuando retuiteó una foto de un edificio en llamas de Minneapolis a fines de mayo, tuvo una reacción diferente cuando los manifestantes se acercaron a su casa, informó The Sporting News .

"Saquen a estos animales de mi vecindario", escribió Palmer. "Vuelve a donde vives".*

Washington state mayor now calls BLM protests ‘domestic terrorism’ after her home vandalized


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Jun 2020)

tmoliterno dijo:


> Joder, este es el que yo venía a poner. Pero que conste que solo me has ganado por 36 minutos eh, que eso en la hinternec es un empate técnico.



Joder me he reyido. Más plox.


----------



## trojolencio (19 Jun 2020)

conocida funci, recien estrenado su puesto, como funcionaria de prisiones en oficina; llega el 8M, no el de este año; y como es su primerito trabajo le hace ilusión hacer la huelga feminista y resulta que las del 8M le rechazan por ser parte del "aparato represor del estado" las cárceles.

me estuve riendo de ello un año! jajajja justicia poética


----------



## Barruno (23 Jun 2020)

Instant Karma: Le roban mientras retransmitía las maravillas de CHAZ (Seattle)


----------



## Derroidodo (23 Jun 2020)

¡Tema mítico! - Luis Cepeda ha sido viogenarizado, denuncia de acoso sexual de sus fans feminazis


----------



## Woden (23 Jun 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Jun 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Vaya vaya...
> Parece que el Grupo PRISA vende menos periódicos desde que se han dedicado durante éstos últimos dos años a hablar de porno feminista, poliamor, rollos LGTBI, y cutreces post-modernas.... ¿Quien lo iba a haber imaginado?
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡¡Aire fresco la momia esa!!!


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Jun 2020)

apocalippsis dijo:


> *El alcalde del estado de Washington ahora llama a las protestas de BLM 'terrorismo doméstico' después de que su casa fue destrozada *
> 
> Un alcalde del estado de Washington estuvo bien con las protestas de Black Lives Matter que siguieron a la muerte de George Floyd bajo custodia policial.
> 
> ...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Jun 2020)

*Tema mítico* : - SE ACABO LO QUE SE DABA: ALCALDE PROGRE DE SEATTLE QUIERE DESMANTELAR EL CHAZ/CHOP


----------



## superloki (23 Jun 2020)

De verdad me gustaria saber la opinión de las feministas de este tweet. Lo tiene todo... no solo el negro que golpea sino las risas del resto de la "manada" que aprueban lo que hace el puto negro. Pero los malos son los blancos fascistas y racistas....


----------



## Barruno (24 Jun 2020)

¡Tema mítico! - Luis Cepeda ha sido viogenarizado, denuncia de acoso sexual de sus fans feminazis


----------



## hijoPutin (24 Jun 2020)

*TERF WARS: LA PRECUELA*



*Maya Forstater, el karma contrataca*​



*Test case rules against Maya Forstater, tax expert sacked over transgender tweet

(((Dejo el artículo abajo del todo para el que se lo quiera leer)))*

Navegando el internec en busca de más artículos acerca de la caída en desgracia de HKRowling (disfrutando como un gorrino), me encuentro con la precuela de la Guerrita entre la escritora misándrica y los activistas LGTBiq+&








¿Veis esta charo nonbinaria, noncaoba, post menopáusica? Adivinad qué... es Feminista de la anterior ola, de la que con odiar a los hombres ya bastaba... ahora viene el karma a cobrar la cuenta.

Como buena Feminista, sólo quiere defender a las Mujeres ante todo; y se da cuenta de que el asunto Transformer va a acabar tirando por el retrete todos esos privilegios Derechos _queTantoSufrimientoHanCostadoConseguir._

No se ocurre otra cosa que, en medio de un proceso de renovación de contrato en su _Think Tank (_experta en fiscalidad_),_ poner cuatro tweets poniendo en duda uno de los últimos mantras del NOM:

Si este tipo se siente una mujer







es que es una mujer, y punto. Y si no te lo crees no sólo eres un malvado, sino que estás atropellando sus derechos humanos y le estás agrediendo... incluso estás poniendo en riesgo su vida. Así que cuando sus compañeros de trabajo (entre los que debe haber entre cero y ningún transgénero) la denunciaron a RRHH por sus tweets heréticos, la compañía decidió no renovar su contrato.

Como resultado, charofeminazi con 55 palos y tres gatos a la puta calle, mira qué panorama... denunció a los tribunales, pero no le han dado la razón, porque no querer llamar Rosarito al anteriormente llamado Deante (aún sin haber ninguno en la empresa), genera un clima asfixiante para el resto de sus compañeros de trabajo (el saber que compartes despacho con tal engendro del demoño debe quitar el sueño a cualquiera); así que el Tribunal le ha dado a la razón a la empresa...

... lo cual empujó a nuestra querida Ricachofeminazi (nonbinaria, cistinterrojo) a escribir un asqueroso libelo lleno de odio del tipo

"_Follad con quien queráis, vestid como queráis, llamaos como os apetezca... pero por Dios, echar a una FemiCharo del trabajo por opinar del género es pasarse_"

(((Ahora sí, en los otros cuarenta casos en los que HKRowling azuzó a las manadas del Tweeter para joderle la vida a alguien estaba fetén)))

A lo que los activistas LGTBiq+&7 contestaron muy moderadamente, _*Die ciswhite Scum*_

Y en esas estamos ahora mismo, con una _miembra del *Partido Exterior*_ luchando por no caer en desgracia después de pensar (((*y decir en alto*))) que
1 - (-1) = 2 ​
Así que por mi cuenta, doble disfrute por hoy; seguiremos reportando las _Terf Wars _desde las trincheras, gosando a cada andanada de karma
















*Test case rules against Maya Forstater, tax expert sacked over transgender tweet*





Maya Forstater CREDIT: EDDIE MULHOLLAND


 Izzy Lyons
18 DECEMBER 2019 • 10:25PM
Follow 
There is no legal right to question whether a trans-gender person is a man or a woman, an employment tribunal has ruled.
Maya Forstater, 45, lost her job as a tax expert at the Centre for Global Development in March this year after she was accused of publishing “offensive” tweets questioning government proposals to allow people to self-identify as the opposite sex.
Her legal dispute against her former employer was seen as a test case on whether a “gender critical” view – meaning a belief that there are only two biological sexes – is a protected philosophical belief under the 2010 Equality Act.
However, in the landmark judgment published yesterday, employment Judge Tayler decided Ms Forstater’s view “is incompatible with human dignity and fundamental rights of others”.
If Ms Forstater had won the case, it would have legally prevented employers from dismissing staff for expressing the “offensive” view that there are only two biological sexes.

But Judge Tayler concluded that Ms Forstater was not entitled to ignore the legal rights of a transgender person and the “enormous pain that can be caused by misgendering a person”.
Judge Tayler concluded: “If a person has transitioned from male to female and has a Gender Recognition Certificate (GRC), that person is legally a woman. That is not something [Ms Forstater] is entitled to ignore. [Ms Forstater’s] position is that even if a trans woman has a GRC, she cannot honestly describe herself as a woman. That belief is not worthy of respect in a democratic society.

“Even paying due regard to the qualified right to freedom of expression, people cannot expect to be protected if their core belief involves violating others’ dignity and creating an intimidating, hostile, degrading, humiliating, or offensive environment for them.”
Ms Forstater told The Daily Telegraph last night: “I struggle to express the shock and disbelief I feel at reading this judgment, which I think will be shared by the vast majority of people who are familiar with my case.
“This judgment removes women’s rights and the right to freedom of belief and speech. It gives judicial licence for women and men who speak up for objective truth and clear debate to be subject to aggression, bullying, no platforming and economic punishment.
“I will consider the judgment closely with my legal team to determine what can be done to challenge it.”
Peter Daly, Ms Forstater’s solicitor, said: “The significance of this judgment should not be downplayed. Had our client been successful, she would have established in law protection for people – on any side of this debate – to express their beliefs without fear of being discriminated against.”


----------



## iconoclasta (24 Jun 2020)

Aquí tenemos al senador Tim Carpenter, demócrata de Wisconsin, mostrando su compromiso con la igualdad racial







Aquí tenemos poco después al senador Carpenter recibiendo una paliza por intentar hacer una foto de una manifestación antifascista.


----------



## hijoPutin (25 Jun 2020)

Otro caso bien nutritivo de manos de @OYeah 

*Morir de éxito*​
Montas un 15M yankee, hyperprogre, superracializado, con su piramide de opresiones on steroids...

Echas a la policía, por fakzista y patriarcal

El kumbayá, señor, os dura un par de horas

Lo que tarda el brotha de turno en hacer acopio de AKs y hacerse dueño y amo del lugar

Insistís en la endofobia (Tribunal de Jucsticia, 15 miembros, ningún blanco por expreso deseo _de la Hente_) y en el _Fuck The Police (_se montan barricadas para *impedir *la entrada de ningún CFSE_)_

Empieza la merienda de negros... y la tontalculo que lleva cuatro días gritando _Fuck white supremacy, defund the Police_ llora ahora porque el cisHeteroPatriarcadoBlancoEurocentrista no interviene enviando a... *The Po_lice* 

​
Diossss, qué jartón, llevo una semana con las transaminasas a tope

PD: No me había fijado en el detalle que apuntó antes @AYN RANDiano2 
*¿Por qué doblan a la Responsable de Policía? ¿Por si se le escapa un "Nos habéis echado de allí, ahora os cocéis en vuestra utopía"?*


----------



## OYeah (25 Jun 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Otro caso bien nutritivo de manos de @OYeah
> 
> *Morir de éxito*​
> Montas un 15M yankee, hyperprogre, superracializado, con su piramide de opresiones on steroids...
> ...




La policia les está troleando. Dicen que fueron, pero progres como esa señorita les echaron fuera, y la jefa NEGRA de policia dice que no irán hasta que no se muestre auténtico interés dentro de la zona happyflower en que vayan y asi sus policias no corran peligro.


----------



## hijoPutin (25 Jun 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> La policia les está troleando. Dicen que fueron, pero progres como esa señorita les echaron fuera, y la jefa NEGRA de policia dice que no irán hasta que no se muestre auténtico interés dentro de la zona happyflower en que vayan y asi sus policias no corran peligro.



Yo les exigiría un permiso firmado por los *Quince Jueces Populares de CHAZ*, dando permiso expreso a la policía heterofakzista a entrar en su territorio. Sin garantías legales, lo podrían tomar como intento de invasión


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 Jun 2020)

Japanese reporter goes to CHAZ to prove it’s peaceful, leaves within 15 min with BLACK EYE


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (25 Jun 2020)

Cuando los españoles empecemos a pasar hambre gracias a Ken y a Quasimodo, vendremos a este hilo para poder alimentarnos.


----------



## Visilleras (26 Jun 2020)

La alt-right, troles, y gente con sentido común VS la progretada 
#ConguitosLivesMatter es trending topic en Twitter ahora mismo


----------



## hijoPutin (26 Jun 2020)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Japanese reporter goes to CHAZ to prove it’s peaceful, leaves within 15 min with BLACK EYE



jaja, y vuelve a por más... es como el del chiste:

- _¿Tú no has venido a cazar, no? _


----------



## Cormac (27 Jun 2020)

Muere ahogado un okupa de 18 años


----------



## PATITOXXL (27 Jun 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere ahogado un okupa de 18 años




No se... si por lo menos se hubiera ahogado en la piscina del chalet que ocupaba...


----------



## silenus (29 Jun 2020)

Todos los episodios de series que ya no vas a poder ver por racistas

La gran mayoría hechas por actores progres...


----------



## hijoPutin (30 Jun 2020)

etsai dijo:


> *MIKEL IZAL*, el cantante progre y feministo cuya carrera se fue por el retrete por este comentario:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La carrera no sé, pero dos años al guano sí... y empezar desde 0 con... una puta canción... qué derroición

De la wikipedia... dan ganas de preguntarle si lo ha gostado mucho, el Invento de la Igualdac Feminista

El 17 de abril de *2020 *lanzan un nuevo single, después de *más de dos años sin publicar material nuevo*. Lo hacen en plena crisis del coronavirus Covid-19 y eligen esta fecha porque tendrían que estar actuando en el Wizink Center en su primera noche del Fin de Gira en Madrid. *La canción fue creada y grabada desde casa* con pocos medios, en pleno proceso de confinamiento por la cuarentena.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (30 Jun 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> La carrera no sé, pero dos años al guano sí... y empezar desde 0
> 
> De la wikipedia... dan ganas de preguntarle si lo ha gostado mucho, el Invento de la Igualdac Feminista
> 
> El 17 de abril de *2020 *lanzan un nuevo single, después de *más de dos años sin publicar material nuevo*. Lo hacen en plena crisis del coronavirus Covid-19 y eligen esta fecha porque tendrían que estar actuando en el Wizink Center en su primera noche del Fin de Gira en Madrid. *La canción fue creada y grabada desde casa* con pocos medios, en pleno proceso de confinamiento por la cuarentena.



un héroe!!!!


----------



## Jake el perro (30 Jun 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> La carrera no sé, pero dos años al guano sí... y empezar desde 0 con... una puta canción... qué derroición
> 
> De la wikipedia... dan ganas de preguntarle si lo ha gostado mucho, el Invento de la Igualdac Feminista
> 
> El 17 de abril de *2020 *lanzan un nuevo single, después de *más de dos años sin publicar material nuevo*. Lo hacen en plena crisis del coronavirus Covid-19 y eligen esta fecha porque tendrían que estar actuando en el Wizink Center en su primera noche del Fin de Gira en Madrid. *La canción fue creada y grabada desde casa* con pocos medios, en pleno proceso de confinamiento por la cuarentena.



*Hotel Fawlty'*

Caso curioso el de esta serie británica. La BBC anunció la retirada de un episodio en el que un personaje decía cuatro veces la palabra 'nigger' y se comportaba de forma racista. Pero la ira de John Cleese, miembro de los Monthy Python y uno de sus creadores, han hecho que rectifiquen.


----------



## hijoPutin (30 Jun 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *Hotel Fawlty'*
> 
> Caso curioso el de esta serie británica. La BBC anunció la retirada de un episodio en el que un personaje decía cuatro veces la palabra 'nigger' y se comportaba de forma racista. Pero la ira de John Cleese, miembro de los Monthy Python y uno de sus creadores, han hecho que rectifiquen.



Es lo que dicen los fakzistas no progres anglos, no hay que poner la otra mejilla. Hay que trazar una línea en la arena y decir "de aquí no pasa"

No pedir perdón jamás, ahí te devora la jauría


----------



## Apocalipsis inmobiliario (30 Jun 2020)

No se si ya se puso en su momento, es del principio del papayabicho. Muy bueno, uno no sabe si reirse o cabrearse por ser tan subnormal y tener derecho a voto


----------



## Felson (1 Jul 2020)

Grasicida30 dijo:


> ‘El País’ se hunde: su audiencia se desploma y sus ventas caen en picado



Aquí, el karma lo recibimos nosotros, que vamos a pagar vía impuestos, tasas y multas que El País siga emitiendo.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (1 Jul 2020)

Da para paja

Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.


----------



## Alcazar (1 Jul 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Da para paja
> 
> Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.



Y suerte tiene de que la coz la ha tirado flojita y no la ha pillado en todo su esplendor...


----------



## PATITOXXL (1 Jul 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Da para paja
> 
> Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.






Ojalá sea animalista la gilipollas esta.


----------



## Woden (1 Jul 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Da para paja
> 
> Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.



Suerte ha tenido que no le haya dado de lleno, una buena coz te puede mandar al infierno. 
Y porque estos caballos tampoco están entrenados para morder porque la hubiera podido dejar marcada de por vida.


----------



## Albion (1 Jul 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Da para paja
> 
> Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.



Maravilloso. Niñata rubia que se está pasando la vida en modo fácil se encuentra con la madre naturaleza. Y le ha dado flojo, que si la engancha bien la deja en el sitio.


----------



## Jake el perro (1 Jul 2020)

La que con moros se acuesta, desfigurada se levanta

Detenido el hombre que roció con sosa cáustica a una mujer en Sant Feliu de Guíxols


----------



## hijoPutin (1 Jul 2020)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Da para paja
> 
> Recibe una coz del caballo de la Policía cuando intentaba agredirles.



joder, mira que soy urbanita, pero lo único que sé de caballos es "nunca acercarse por detrás"

Te destruye de una coz


----------



## Adolfo Fuerte (2 Jul 2020)

No entendéis, la cura del progresismo es más progresismo, se ve con las feminístas, porque ahora todos podemos ser mujeres, cuando todos seamos diferentes todos seremos iguales, hay que ser más progre que el más progre que conózcas y olerás su miedo... Un día de fiesta coincidí con unos progres de mierda, yo con mis dos metros y 120 kilos (y los 30 cm reglamentarios) les obligué a llamarme Marta, porque soy una mujer... aunque me comporte como un viejo verde... el horror se veía en sus caras, el horror hamijos, el horror.


----------



## DonManuel (2 Jul 2020)

Chortina racializada graduada de Harvard que subió video a TikTok amenazando con APUÑALAR a quien le diga que "all lives matter" ha sido despedida de su trabajo premium en Deloitte. Videos nutritivos de la chortina lagrimoteando y culpando a Trump en el enlace aquí abajo.

Harvard grad Claira Janover says she’s lost Deloitte job over TikTok ‘stab threat’


----------



## Conde Duckula (2 Jul 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *Hotel Fawlty'*
> 
> Caso curioso el de esta serie británica. La BBC anunció la retirada de un episodio en el que un personaje decía cuatro veces la palabra 'nigger' y se comportaba de forma racista. Pero la ira de John Cleese, miembro de los Monthy Python y uno de sus creadores, han hecho que rectifiquen.



Esto es una imbecilidad recurrente que observo últimamente.
Ponen a un blanco racista haciendo de racista como crítica a los racistas. Los progres no entienden nada, se ofenden, lloran y piden borrarlo.
No sé si se puede llamar karma a la indigencia mental.


----------



## silenus (4 Jul 2020)

Investigarán a Justin Trudeau, primer ministro canadiense, por un conflicto de intereses con un contrato público


----------



## Cormac (5 Jul 2020)

El conductor del coche que atropelló a dos manifestantes BLM es negro.

Resumen: Un puñado de manifestantes pro BLM que defienden abolir la policía cortan una autopista con la mala fortuna que un conductor negro atropella a dos manifestantes blancas.





Noticia relacionada:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/newsone...dentified/amp/

No parece que fuera intencionado. Paró al cabo de 500 metros pero huyó al ser atacado.


----------



## Woden (5 Jul 2020)

Nutriciooooooooon


----------



## Visilleras (5 Jul 2020)

Cortocicuitos progres a mansalva en Twitter #NoEsSororidad: Alta nutrición


----------



## Gothaus (5 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto es una imbecilidad recurrente que observo últimamente.
> Ponen a un blanco racista haciendo de racista como crítica a los racistas. Los progres no entienden nada, se ofenden, lloran y piden borrarlo.
> No sé si se puede llamar karma a la indigencia mental.



Lo cual dice mucho de la hintelijenzia del progremierda medio.


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Jul 2020)

DonManuel dijo:


> Chortina racializada graduada de Harvard que subió video a TikTok amenazando con APUÑALAR a quien le diga que "all lives matter" ha sido despedida de su trabajo premium en Deloitte. Videos nutritivos de la chortina lagrimoteando y culpando a Trump en el enlace aquí abajo.
> 
> Harvard grad Claira Janover says she’s lost Deloitte job over TikTok ‘stab threat’



No seré yo el que llore por esa racistilla antiblanca, pero tiene razón. Estaba haciendo una analogía... una analogía de mierda, pero analogía. Supongo que no le han dicho jamás que un blanco tiene 70 veces la probabilidad de ser asesinado por un negro que la probabilidad que tiene un negro de ser asesinado por la policía... o que un negro tiene 500 veces más probabilidades de ser asesinado por otro negro que no por la Police...

Probablemente los de Deloytte no la han despedido por racismo, sino por colgar vídeos argumentando cual vulgar choni poligonera

PD: Licenciada en Harvard en Gobernanza y Psicología... ¿contratada en Deloytte para RRHH? Menudo peligro contratar a estas locuelas para decidir a quién contratar


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> El conductor del coche que atropelló a dos manifestantes BLM es negro.
> 
> Resumen: Un puñado de manifestantes pro BLM que defienden abolir la policía cortan una autopista con la mala fortuna que un conductor negro atropella a dos manifestantes blancas.
> 
> ...



Ma ra vi llo so

Sobre todo la cara que se les ha quedado a los Nachetes Escolares usanos mientras se hacían pajas pensando en radicales incel Trumpistas natzsionaltsotsialikstas machixtax... como cuando llamaron a Nachete y le dijeron "ha desaparecido un crío, sospechamos de un Italiano antiguo novio de la madre, que la ha acosado con tres mensajes de texto..."

PD: Jódete Nachete


----------



## PAPOSO_SABROSO (5 Jul 2020)

yo solo espero que esta gente despues de haber disfrutado lo inmigrado ahora hayan cambiado de opinion 

si siguen igual merecen morir


----------



## OYeah (5 Jul 2020)

A mi lo de "Islam is right about women" me parece insuperable.

Y estuve a punto yo de sacarlo, me acuerdo que me rondaba una frase así en la cabeza, pero se me adelantaron.

Aqui en Spain salvo el Visilleras estamos faltos de reflejos.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (5 Jul 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> No seré yo el que llore por esa racistilla antiblanca, pero tiene razón. Estaba haciendo una analogía... una analogía de mierda, pero analogía. Supongo que no le han dicho jamás que un blanco tiene 70 veces la probabilidad de ser asesinado por un negro que la probabilidad que tiene un negro de ser asesinado por la policía... o que un negro tiene 500 veces más probabilidades de ser asesinado por otro negro que no por la Police...
> 
> Probablemente los de Deloytte no la han despedido por racismo, sino por colgar vídeos argumentando cual vulgar choni poligonera
> 
> PD: Licenciada en Harvard en Gobernanza y Psicología... ¿contratada en Deloytte para RRHH? Menudo peligro contratar a estas locuelas para decidir a quién contratar



Pues menuda mierda de universidad; el pastor de mi pueblo, que jamás ha salido de él, tiene mil veces mejor capacidad intelectual que la lisensiada.


----------



## Cormac (5 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> El conductor del coche que atropelló a dos manifestantes BLM es negro.
> 
> Resumen: Un puñado de manifestantes pro BLM que defienden abolir la policía cortan una autopista con la mala fortuna que un conductor negro atropella a dos manifestantes blancas.
> 
> ...


----------



## OYeah (5 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto es una imbecilidad recurrente que observo últimamente.
> Ponen a un blanco racista haciendo de racista como crítica a los racistas. Los progres no entienden nada, se ofenden, lloran y piden borrarlo.
> No sé si se puede llamar karma a la indigencia mental.





Gothaus dijo:


> Lo cual dice mucho de la hintelijenzia del progremierda medio.





La serie era MUY racista con los españoles. 

¿Os sigue pareciendo bien?


----------



## Albion (5 Jul 2020)

Es que Cleese es un pijo británico por mucha comedia que haga. No hay nada más clasista que la sociedad británica. Si naces en lo más bajo ahí te quedarás hagas lo que hagas.


----------



## OYeah (5 Jul 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Es que Cleese es un pijo británico por mucha comedia que haga. No hay nada más clasista que la sociedad británica. Si naces en lo más bajo ahí te quedarás hagas lo que hagas.




John Cleese es un hijo de puta, un supremacista anglo, un bigot, nada que ver con Palin o Gilian. 

Cree que UK es el centro de la mejor civilizacion de la Humanidad. Y no, en muchos aspectos les damos mil vueltas aqui en el Sur.

Yo tampoco podia ver como nos trataban en la serie a los camareros españoles.


----------



## OYeah (5 Jul 2020)

Albion dijo:


> Es que Cleese es un pijo británico por mucha comedia que haga. No hay nada más clasista que la sociedad británica. Si naces en lo más bajo ahí te quedarás hagas lo que hagas.



Si lees la autobiografia de Oliver Sacks, él mismo comenta que tras graduarse como doctor no vio otra opción que irse a USA a progresar por lo endogámico y clasista de la sociedad británica.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> La serie era MUY racista con los españoles.
> 
> ¿Os sigue pareciendo bien?



¿Usted no sabe lo que es la sátira y el sarcasmo? Precisamente, Basil Fawlty era una caricatura grotesca de un tío que aspiraba a subir en el escalafón social y que no le importaba pisar y despreciar a los que no consideraba dignos. ¿Y qué, si abundan en el estereotipo del español? Los estereotipos existen precisamente porque contienen verdad en ellos. Y los españoles que emigraban al Reino Unido no tenían ni puta idea de inglés. También se meten a saco con los alemanes, especialmente con el tema nazi, y qué; ¿no se ríe usted con los chistes de ingleses, también?

Algunos tienen la piel muy fina.


----------



## Gothaus (5 Jul 2020)

Pues esto es oro cómico, oiga:



Y esto es precisamente lo que han censurado. Pero ciertos tipos de comedia sólo están al alcance de mentes inteligentes. Los ofendiditos tienen mentes simples y un coeficiente intelectual de 85 y muy poca cultura, por eso no pillan la sátira hasta que alguien se la explica. Por eso se ha censurado.


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 366422



Como dicen los fakzistax americanos: al final la facción _White Supremacist_ va a ser mil veces más diversa que los _AntiFas _


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Jul 2020)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Pues menuda mierda de universidad; el pastor de mi pueblo, que jamás ha salido de él, tiene mil veces mejor capacidad intelectual que la lisensiada.



Es lo que tiene ir a una de las mejores universidades del mundo, pero a hacer la Carrera de _TurboPodemismo elevado al cubo_


----------



## Gurney (5 Jul 2020)




----------



## hijoPutin (5 Jul 2020)

Gurney dijo:


>



Bueno, todavía puede ser un_ atropello racista_... pero de ese tipo de racismo que es *imaginario* según el _cannon _de nuestra Sociedac


----------



## Gothaus (6 Jul 2020)

Precisamente, lo que critica Cleese en esta escena es la actitud mordaz e insensible de muchos británicos de la época con respecto a los alemanes y los estereotipos que les colgaban. En la escena está clarísimo. Hay que ser ciego para no verlo.


----------



## Barruno (6 Jul 2020)

Blanca follaneg y politatuada va a una manifa antifa y muere atropellada por un negro.
La prensa estuvo especulando que era blanco cabron jodeputa hasta que se supo que era negro.

[TWEET]


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues esto es oro cómico, oiga:
> 
> 
> 
> Y esto es precisamente lo que han censurado. Pero ciertos tipos de comedia sólo están al alcance de mentes inteligentes. Los ofendiditos tienen mentes simples y un coeficiente intelectual de 85 y muy poca cultura, por eso no pillan la sátira hasta que alguien se la explica. Por eso se ha censurado.





Gothaus dijo:


> Precisamente, lo que critica Cleese en esta escena es la actitud mordaz e insensible de muchos británicos de la época con respecto a los alemanes y los estereotipos que les colgaban. En la escena está clarísimo. Hay que ser ciego para no verlo.




Falso totalmente. Te has pasado de listo.

Cleese es un nacionalista patriotero enorme. Mediante ir de satira te la mete. En esa escena se ve claramente cuando zanja el chiste soltando que ellos empezaron la guerra invadiendo Polonia, algo que no tiene gracia ni viene a cuento en el.contexto.

Asi que quizás quien no tiene un CI muy elevado eres tú.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> ¿Usted no sabe lo que es la sátira y el sarcasmo? Precisamente, Basil Fawlty era una caricatura grotesca de un tío que aspiraba a subir en el escalafón social y que no le importaba pisar y despreciar a los que no consideraba dignos. ¿Y qué, si abundan en el estereotipo del español? Los estereotipos existen precisamente porque contienen verdad en ellos. Y los españoles que emigraban al Reino Unido no tenían ni puta idea de inglés. También se meten a saco con los alemanes, especialmente con el tema nazi, y qué; ¿no se ríe usted con los chistes de ingleses, también?
> 
> Algunos tienen la piel muy fina.



En un episodio al Manuel le compara con un mono y que deberia pagarle con... cacahuetes.


----------



## Gothaus (6 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Falso totalmente. Te has pasado de listo.
> 
> Cleese es un nacionalista patriotero enorme. Mediante ir de satira te la mete. En esa escena se ve claramente cuando zanja el chiste soltando que ellos empezaron la guerra invadiendo Polonia, algo que no tiene gracia ni viene a cuento en el.contexto.
> 
> Asi que quizás quien no tiene un CI muy elevado eres tú.





OYeah dijo:


> En un episodio al Manuel le compara con un mono y que deberia pagarle con... cacahuetes.



Está bien reírse de todo el mundo y de todos hasta que nos toca a nosotros, ¿verdad? Hacemos el chiste del cojo y todo el mundo descojonado; hacemos el chiste del gangoso y todo el mundo descojonado; hacemos el chiste del calvo y eeeeeh, que somos calvos y estamos ofendidos. Ya lo dice Bill Burr, que sólo nos ofendemos cuando nos toca a nosotros.

Patético.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Está bien reírse de todo el mundo y de todos hasta que nos toca a nosotros, ¿verdad? Hacemos el chiste del cojo y todo el mundo descojonado; hacemos el chiste del gangoso y todo el mundo descojonado; hacemos el chiste del calvo y eeeeeh, que somos calvos y estamos ofendidos. Ya lo dice Bill Burr, que sólo nos ofendemos cuando nos toca a nosotros.
> 
> Patético.



No me verás a mi defender una comedia en tv donde se pone a los panchitos de ponis.

Una cosa es cierto tono jocoso. Otra cosa es cada capitulo poner a una nacionalidad de gilipollas. En cada puto capitulo.

Ni aqui en el foro me verás en ese plan. No los quiero en el pais pero no me veras reirme de ellos asi.


----------



## Playero (6 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> En un episodio al Manuel le compara con un mono y que deberia pagarle con... cacahuetes.



Hay una expresión inglesa que dice: If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys.

Peanuts significa cacahuetes, pero también bajo salario.
Monkeys significa monos o gente estúpida.

O sea que al que critica en realidad es al que contrata al español sin saber inglés para ahorrarse cuatro duros.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2020)

Playero dijo:


> Hay una expresión inglesa que dice: If you pay peanuts, you get monkeys.
> 
> Peanuts significa cacahuetes, pero también bajo salario.
> Monkeys significa monos o gente estúpida.
> ...




Y después llego yo y se sorprenden de que tenga estudios, me mencionan los burros que hay en España, y a un forero le preguntaban si teniamos lavadoras.

Anda a cagar, los voxeros o de ese lado sois todos un nido de contradicciones. Muy patriotas y aqui se os rien en la cara y reis las gracias.

A mamarla.


----------



## Gothaus (6 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> No me verás a mi defender una comedia en tv donde se pone a los panchitos de ponis.
> 
> Una cosa es cierto tono jocoso. Otra cosa es cada capitulo poner a una nacionalidad de gilipollas. En cada puto capitulo.
> 
> Ni aqui en el foro me verás en ese plan. No los quiero en el pais pero no me veras reirme de ellos asi.



Pues mejor no entre al hilo de humor negro porque le va a dar un infarto, oiga.


----------



## OYeah (6 Jul 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pues mejor no entre al hilo de humor negro porque le va a dar un infarto, oiga.




Que me.comas la polla.

Luego nada menos que el Times hace un articulo hace unos meses sobre nosotros poniendonos de guarros y animales y vagos y os la teneis que envainar por haber consentido tanto. Poco orgullo teneis.


----------



## hijoPutin (8 Jul 2020)

Ojito algo se mueve​


Nada más ni nada menos que el Representante de Dios en la Tierra, Noam Chomsky, se pasa al bando nazifascista. Dicen que es "descorazonador" a dónde nos está llevando el hyperprogresismo... hay gente que responde, donde dices "descorazonador" otros vemos "consecuencia lógica"

...y pasa lo que tenía que pasar

https://twitter.com/hashtag/CancelChomsky?src=hashtag_click



No hace falta disir nada más...



Diossssssssssssssssssssssss, sería el Big Bang del Karma. Chomsky devorado por sus propios hijos... se viene el final de los tiempos

Disfruten mientras puedan


----------



## Woden (8 Jul 2020)

NUTRICIOOOOOOOOOOONNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> La serie era MUY racista con los españoles.
> 
> ¿Os sigue pareciendo bien?



No he dicho que me parezca bien. Solo he observado el hecho. Que se repite en multitud de ocasiones. En este hilo hay un par de ejemplos más de esto.
De hecho, ni he visto esa serie ni tengo intención de verla.

Pero es un hecho, que esa crítica es de la cuerda progre. No piden que se quite por qué parece un español como un imbécil, eso seguro que les gusta. Piden que se quite porque aparece un racista blanco. Un racista blanco como crítica a los racistas blancos. Y piden que se quite, como si se estuviera ensalzando a los racistas blancos.

¿Lo entiendes?

El gran problema de los progres es que han desechado la lógica porque no comulga con sus ideologías. En vez de corregir estas ideologías, se pelean con la lógica.


----------



## Evangelion (8 Jul 2020)

Nutrición maxima.
Bruto matando a Cesar.
Disfruten del monstruo creado y alimentado.


----------



## superloki (11 Jul 2020)

De nuevo escribo en este hilo para hablar otra vez del progre Robert "Fuck Trump" DeNiro. La anterior vez fue por su divorcio y toda la pasta que le sacó la negra. Parece que ahora no le va muy bien financieramente por todo este tema del bicho. Por un lado sus restaurantes se van a pique y le están chupando los ahorros, y por otro su ex mujer (la negra) le está exprimiendo más aun. Para hacernos una idea, este es un resumen de la situación actual del anti Trump.

*Sus restaurantes se han visto golpeados por el cierre y su exmujer le ha denunciado por limitar su asignación. *

_"Pese a que Robert De Niro es uno de los más legendarios actores vivos, ni siquiera él ha podido evitar los problemas derivados de la pandemia del coronavirus. Según su abogada, el brote ha arruinado al polifacético actor."

"La abogada de De Niro, Caroline Krauss, ha afirmado que la pandemia ha provocado *el cierre de los restaurantes* que tiene el intérprete, lo que le ha sumido en graves pérdidas. *La abogada dice que De Niro perdió 3 millones de dólares en abril y casi 2 millones en mayo*, de tal manera que tuvo que pedir un préstamo para pagar a sus inversores, puesto que *carecía de liquidez.* "

"Según la abogada, todo el dinero que De Niro ha ganado gracias a El Irlandés, película estrenada en Netflix y dirigida por Martin Scorsese, *ya lo ha gastado.* *De fondo de esta situación está una demanda presentada por* *Grace Hightower*, exmujer del actor, que asegura que De Niro le ha recortado el límite de su tarjeta de crédito de 100.000 a 50.000 dólares. "_

Bueno, lo importante es que jodan a Trump, republicanos, fascistas y el KKK, por lo que estas pérdidas serán solo una pequeña pérdida para el beneficio de todos... También es verdad que DeNiro tiene que tener pasta en otras cuentas, pero el abogado de su ex mujer ya le está metiendo caña en ese sentido también.


----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (11 Jul 2020)

superloki dijo:


> De nuevo escribo en este hilo para hablar otra vez del progre Robert "Fuck Trump" DeNiro. La anterior vez fue por su divorcio y toda la pasta que le sacó la negra. Parece que ahora no le va muy bien financieramente por todo este tema del bicho. Por un lado sus restaurantes se van a pique y le están chupando los ahorros, y por otro su ex mujer (la negra) le está exprimiendo más aun. Para hacernos una idea, este es un resumen de la situación actual del anti Trump.
> 
> *Sus restaurantes se han visto golpeados por el cierre y su exmujer le ha denunciado por limitar su asignación. *
> 
> ...



esos menas son sus hijos?


----------



## superloki (12 Jul 2020)

coletaocultachepa dijo:


> esos menas son sus hijos?



Todos naturales suyos. De alguna manera se le parecen, pero la han salido un poco raros, y no lo digo porque sean negros.


----------



## dabrute (12 Jul 2020)

Evangelion dijo:


> Nutrición maxima.
> Bruto matando a Cesar.
> Disfruten del monstruo creado y alimentado.



Dos putas tazas.


----------



## Grasicida100 (12 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - Al beta de Alejandro Sanz su exmujer le reclama 40000 € mensuales y el 50% de los bienes


----------



## silenus (12 Jul 2020)

Auge y caída de J. K. Rowling


----------



## silenus (12 Jul 2020)

Sí que se emitió: en TV3.


----------



## Grasicida100 (12 Jul 2020)

Barcelona tiembla con un verano sin turistas


----------



## Visilleras (13 Jul 2020)

Parece ser que el hostión de Podemos en Galicia es antológico


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (13 Jul 2020)

Si se emitió en españa, en la etb


----------



## hijoPutin (14 Jul 2020)

Viene del hilo Testimonio de una ex de Podemos Pais Vasco




Charo se mete en Unidas Pandemias, conoce XY que hablan muhbien, XY es laminado por la paridad, a Charo no le gusta (cuando pensaba en follarse a la mitad de los judíos, no pensaba que le tocaría a su amiguito), Charo pone cara de Valle Inclán, Charo acaba apartada del partido, Charo termina en terapia psicológica.

Y luego ya el resto de respuestas, desde la de "¡¡¡Disidente!!!" a la Feminista que lo compara con una relación Tóxica, pasando por el que tira una pedrada a Errejón aprovechando que el Pisuerga pasa por Vistalegre...

Propongo levantar, en bronce, la Estatua al Aliade Desconocido (la bala siempre les entró por la espalda) apiolado por esa Discriminación Positiva que tan bonita les parecía a todos... hasta que el siguiente señoro a ser purgado resulta ser tú.





​Charo embraces Private _TalkingSooooooooWell Commie_ as he bleeds from a backstabbing wound (probably fired from Feminist ranks) - Narnia Sq., Podemingrad, 2020 -- Assosiated Press, all rights reserved, etc


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Jul 2020)

A mis vecinos, podemitas y muy fachas progres, especialmente ella, que quiso trepar dentro del partido para pillar cacho, se enfrentaron al palo del robo de su casa perpetrado por una panda de moros, en la cual habían algunos a los que ellos conocían. Sabían que se iban de vacaciones y les entraron en casa por el método bumping. Les dejaron la casa hecha unos zorros y se llevaron joyas y electrodomésticos, no se enteró nadie porque lo hicieron a altas horas de la madrugada y fueron muy silenciosos.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Jul 2020)

superloki dijo:


> De nuevo escribo en este hilo para hablar otra vez del progre Robert "Fuck Trump" DeNiro. La anterior vez fue por su divorcio y toda la pasta que le sacó la negra. Parece que ahora no le va muy bien financieramente por todo este tema del bicho. Por un lado sus restaurantes se van a pique y le están chupando los ahorros, y por otro su ex mujer (la negra) le está exprimiendo más aun. Para hacernos una idea, este es un resumen de la situación actual del anti Trump.
> 
> *Sus restaurantes se han visto golpeados por el cierre y su exmujer le ha denunciado por limitar su asignación. *
> 
> ...





Este subnormal sobrevalorado tenía un dicho "yo es que solo me relaciono con negras, es el requisito que tengo en mis relaciones las demás que se abstengan". Tenía que dejar claro desde su pedantería que él no es racista. 

Ala, a disfrutar.


----------



## Visilleras (18 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - Bares del centro de Madrid y BCN: "Hemos bajado las cervezas de 4,50€ a 3,60 porque no viene nadie"


----------



## Grasicida100 (21 Jul 2020)

Karma Progre deportivo del día: Fernando Vázquez fracasa en su intento de librar al Depor del descenso

Después de perder los últimos 3 partidos Vázquez habría descendido al Depor sin haber podido jugar el último partido de liga por casos de coronavirus en su rival Fuenlabrada

Fernando Vidal: «No me considero un equipo descendido»

*Fernando Vidal: «No me considero un equipo descendido»
El presidente considera que deben anularse todos los partidos disputados y volverlos a jugar el mismo día y a la misma hora*
CESAR QUIAN

ÁLVARO SEVILLA
21/07/2020 00:23 H
0.05*Cierra la comparecencia Fernando Vidal*
Sobre la posibilidad de no jugar contra el Fuenlabrada el próximo jueves, el presidente afirma que «vamos a esperar, vamos a ser prudentes en las próximas horas. A ver cómo planteamos nuestros recursos, pero hay que ser prudentes en estos casos». El presidente cierra la comparecencia asegurando que quiere que se vuelvan a jugar todos los partidos el mismo día y a la misma hora: «Estamos peleando por la limpieza en el fútbol».
0:03*Armenteros: «Dijimos que éramos contrarios a que se disputara la jornada»*
«Que quede claro que lo dijimos antes de empezar la jornada. Nos enteramos 15 minutos antes de que empezara la jornada de que se iba a jugar el resto de partidos. Dijimos que éramos contrarios a que se disputara la jornada antes de conocer los resultados», afirma Toño Armenteros.
«Hay alguien que no ha cumplido y seguramente sean los más beneficiados», afirma el consejero, que reitera que la competición ha sido adulterada.
00.00*Vidal: «El Deportivo no va a desaparecer bajo ningún concepto»*
«Este consejo y este club no nos consideramos un equipo descendido», afirma Fernando Vidal, que considera que «el Deportivo tiene vida. Cuando entramos en el club entramos de la mano de un socio financiero y el equipo estaba con 12 puntos. En estos momentos, a falta de disputar un partido y del recurso del Extremadura, se han conseguido 33 puntos en la segunda vuelta».
Vidal manda un mensaje de tranquilidad a los socios: «Contamos con su apoyo, que es espectacular, y contamos con el apoyo de nuestro socio financiero. El Deportivo no va a desaparecer bajo ningún concepto». El presidente considera que el equipo seguirá el próximo año en Segunda División, pero asegura que si debe jugar en Segunda B lo hará y no desaparecerá.
23:56*El Dépor recurrirá la posible alineación indebida del Extremadura*
Vidal informa que presentarán un nuevo recurso por la posible alineación indebida del Extremadura y destaca que apelarán lo ocurrido esta jornada: «Creo que el Deportivo ha sido atropellado el día de hoy»
23:50*Vidal: «Se tenía que haber aplazado todos los partidos»*
«Lo que se tenía que haber hecho era aplazar todos los partidos. No sé cómo puede pasar esto en el fútbol español. Es una auténtica chapuza», se lamenta Fernando Vidal, que desconoce el número de jugadores del Fuenlabrada que están contagiados.
«Si esto fuera la jornada 18 se podría aplazar un partido, pero en las últimas jornadas se tienen que jugar todos a la misma hora», reitera Vidal, que considera que se ha adulterado la competición.
23:47*Vidal: «Es lamentable y bochornoso lo que se ha hecho hoy»*
«Es lamentable y bochornoso lo que se ha hecho hoy», dice Vidal, que cree que el Fuenlabrada ha sido negligente a la hora de controlar los contagios. Antonio Armenteros reconoce que «algo ha fallado clamorosamente. Uno de los más perjudicamos somos nosotros. Pero hay otros equipos que están luchando por la promoción y el Fuenlabrada puede salir beneficiado».
«Si las dos últimas jornadas se juegan todos los partidos a la misma hora, que dejen este partido para el final no entra en ninguna lógica», destaca Armenteros, que reconoce que «Alguien no lo ha hecho bien y no ha sido el Deportivo».
23:45*Vidal destaca que esperaba que se jugara el partido en tres o cuatro días*
«Entendí que había que aislar a los jugadores contagiados y que el resto de la plantilla podría disputar el partido en tres o cuatro días. Teníamos en la cabeza que los partidos se tenían que disputar todos en el mismo tiempo», afirma Fernando Vidal.
Destaca que tienen que estudiar si se presentarán al partido contra el Fuenlabrada: «Valoraremos como actuámos en consecuencia». Reconoce el presidente que no contaba con que se jugará hoy el partido.
23:42*Sobre un jugador de Rayo*
«A un jugador del Rayo, que tuvo contancto con un jugador del Fuenlabrada, aún no dando positivo no se le deja jugar el partido», explica Vidal. «Vamos a ir a por todas», destaca el presidente.
23:39*Arranca Fernando Vidal*
«Hoy es un día raro, extraño. Nos enteramos sobre las seis de la tarde que el Fuenlabrada había avisado de que tenía unos casos positivos en su equipo. Nos pusimos en contacto con la liga», afirma el presidente: «Por encima de todos están las medidas sanitarias».
«Creía que esta situación ni perjudicaba ni beneficiaba, pero pensaba que la jornada se aplazaba entera. Nuestra sorpresa es que vemos que el resto de partidos se disputan. Ahí se comete un gravísimo error por parte de LaLiga. Hay una adulteración total. En las últimas jornadas se tienen que disputar los partidos que son dependientes a la misma hora»

Fernando Vázquez, entrenador del Deportivo, ataca con dureza a Vox: "Es una puta mierda" El técnico del Deportivo volvió a reafirmarse en su opinión s


----------



## SPQR (21 Jul 2020)

A ver si el coronabixo nos deja algo bueno como que reviente la burbuja del puto fúrgol y empiecen a entrar en concurso cienes y cienes de clubes, uno tras otro.


----------



## n_flamel (21 Jul 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> A ver si el coronabixo nos deja algo bueno como que reviente la burbuja del puto fúrgol y empiecen a entrar en concurso cienes y cienes de clubes, uno tras otro.



No cara la breva. Encima nos tocaría rescatar con nuestro dinero


----------



## arehucas (21 Jul 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Noticia: - Bares del centro de Madrid y BCN: "Hemos bajado las cervezas de 4,50€ a 3,60 porque no viene nadie"



Y todavía vamos a tener que darles las gracias porque en vez de cobrarnos 750 ptas por un tercio , nos cobren sólo 600.


----------



## Grasicida100 (22 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - La revista cool y gafapasta "Vice" cierra en España y todos sus empleados a la calle


----------



## CaCO3 (23 Jul 2020)




----------



## iconoclasta (24 Jul 2020)

En esa misma manifa de Portland, se ha producido este nutritivo incidente


----------



## PATITOXXL (24 Jul 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> En esa misma manifa de Portland, se ha producido este nutritivo incidente






¡Madre del amor hermoso!

A lo mejor deberíamos proporcionarle explosivos a esta gente, yo creo que se soluciona el problema solo.


----------



## Cormac (25 Jul 2020)

«Lo primero que quiero dejar claro es que no se trata de racismo ni queremos que estos chicos se vayan a su país», manifiesta la víctima, en la misma línea que su hija Marta, volcada en ayudarla desde el día del suceso. «Lo que no entendemos es que los tengan metidos en un centro, como cabras dentro de un redil, sin que su situación mejore»

Dos menores estrangulan a una mujer para robarle el móvil en un túnel de Batán: «Me dejaron inconsciente»


----------



## Patriota247 (25 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> «Lo primero que quiero dejar claro es que no se trata de racismo ni queremos que estos chicos se vayan a su país», manifiesta la víctima, en la misma línea que su hija Marta, volcada en ayudarla desde el día del suceso. «Lo que no entendemos es que los tengan metidos en un centro, como cabras dentro de un redil, sin que su situación mejore»
> 
> Dos menores estrangulan a una mujer para robarle el móvil en un túnel de Batán: «Me dejaron inconsciente»



Ya hay que tener el cerebro lobotomizado para decir que no quieren que echen del país a semejante gentuza.Por cosas como estas soy un descreído con esta sociedad tan borrega.


----------



## superloki (25 Jul 2020)

Al igual que ha ocurrido con otras películas donde se implantado el feminismo por cojones (o por su coño, más bien), la segunda parte de Harley Quinn: Aves de presa ha sido cancelada. Warner Bros ha decidido no hacerlo por los desastrosos números en taquilla de la primera. Por algún motivo se empeñan en hacer versiones feministas de películas que han tenido éxito, y el resultado suele ser estrellarse. No he visto la primera, pero por algunas críticas solo era un montón de tías pegando palizas a hombres blancos y machirulos. Lo peor es que seguirán intentando meter la ideología feminazi mientras tengan fondos para hacerlo. 

Harley Quinn's Birds Of Prey Sequel Has Reportedly Been Canceled


----------



## n_flamel (25 Jul 2020)

Karma con gusto no pica.


----------



## lacuentaatras (25 Jul 2020)

<iframe src="Una mujer prende fuego al coche de su exnovio y el karma actúa" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe>

No se inserta pero se puede ver en el link


----------



## AMP (25 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> «Lo primero que quiero dejar claro es que no se trata de racismo ni queremos que estos chicos se vayan a su país», manifiesta la víctima, en la misma línea que su hija Marta, volcada en ayudarla desde el día del suceso. «Lo que no entendemos es que los tengan metidos en un centro, como cabras dentro de un redil, sin que su situación mejore»
> 
> Dos menores estrangulan a una mujer para robarle el móvil en un túnel de Batán: «Me dejaron inconsciente»



De los guionistas progres de "Que les suban los impuestos a los demás" nos llega su último éxito "Que los menas se los coman otros"


----------



## rocosito (25 Jul 2020)

https://i.gyazo.com/cd3239054bb73c66afcfc0f53fa0b2b6.gif


----------



## iconoclasta (26 Jul 2020)

Periodista y abogado que se ríe de Trump cuando este dice que Seattle es una anarquía violenta







Mismo tipo unas semanas después cuando descubre que han quemado el Starbucks debajo de su casa y han dañado su piso. Ahora está enfadado y necesita comprar armas...


----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> El conductor del coche que atropelló a dos manifestantes BLM es negro.
> 
> Resumen: Un puñado de manifestantes pro BLM que defienden abolir la policía cortan una autopista con la mala fortuna que un conductor negro atropella a dos manifestantes blancas.
> 
> ...



Podíais resumir la situación, aunque fuera un poco. Nutrición tanto de tanto... nutrición.... Sara Miles, lives,.... Nutrición... mirar adjunto.... ¿qué?
Teoría y práctica del odio


Caperucita Roja se queda coja... Of course... View... not....curiosity. Currar más el post o seguiré currándemelo yo. en los vuestros. O sí, con acentos, con comas mal puestas y haciendo que sea insufrible le..er, lo qu, e se pue, da l.eer. (para eso sirve la ortografía, para que no sea tan desagradable como lo poco que acabo de escribir).
La heroica batalla de una joven contra los talibanes también fue una riña familiar


----------



## hijoPutin (26 Jul 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> «Lo primero que quiero dejar claro es que no se trata de racismo ni queremos que estos chicos se vayan a su país», manifiesta la víctima, en la misma línea que su hija Marta, volcada en ayudarla desde el día del suceso. «Lo que no entendemos es que los tengan metidos en un centro, como cabras dentro de un redil, sin que su situación mejore»
> 
> Dos menores estrangulan a una mujer para robarle el móvil en un túnel de Batán: «Me dejaron inconsciente»



Eso ya no es karma... es vicio

Eso, o que no quiere verse encima señalada como "la facha" del vecindario. Cornuda y apaleada (literalmente), puta bida Tete


----------



## hijoPutin (26 Jul 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> <iframe src="Una mujer prende fuego al coche de su exnovio y el karma actúa" width="640" height="360" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe>
> 
> No se inserta pero se puede ver en el link



Sólo ha sido el susto, pero el karma será cuando la policía llame a su puerta gracias al vecino del visillo y su móvil con cámara


----------



## pandiella (27 Jul 2020)

OYeah dijo:


> Falso totalmente. Te has pasado de listo.
> 
> Cleese es un nacionalista patriotero enorme. Mediante ir de satira te la mete. En esa escena se ve claramente cuando zanja el chiste soltando que ellos empezaron la guerra invadiendo Polonia, algo que no tiene gracia ni viene a cuento en el.contexto.
> 
> Asi que quizás quien no tiene un CI muy elevado eres tú.



una cosa es que te haga gracia o no te haga gracia, y otra si se debe censurar o no

equivalente espanyol vendria a ser Torrente


----------



## pandiella (27 Jul 2020)

en tv3 manuel era italiano. en la original es de barcelona precisamente


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (27 Jul 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Jul 2020)

Poco karma para el que merece, pero le cierran bien la boca.


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Jul 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Periodista y abogado que se ríe de Trump cuando este dice que Seattle es una anarquía violenta
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto si que es un karmazo como una catedral.


----------



## PATITOXXL (27 Jul 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Poco karma para el que merece, pero le cierran bien la boca.




¿Me deja hablar, señora? Tenía que haber dicho: ¿Me deja hablar, señora mayor?


----------



## iconoclasta (27 Jul 2020)

Aquí un buen karma: el tipo se acercó a una manifa con un rifle y apuntó con él a un conductor que pasaba por ahí, quien, al ver el rifle, sacó de pistola y lo mató de tres disparos. Poco antes había sido entrevistado por un bloguero que le preguntó por qué el rifle. Su respuesta ya es un meme...


----------



## PA\BE (28 Jul 2020)

DENUNCIA DE LOS TRABAJADORES

*El 'show' de Ellen DeGeneres, investigado por racismo y acoso profesional*
*El programa, que lleva en antena desde el 2003, es uno de los más exitosos de la televisión estadounidense*

*El exitoso programa de Ellen DeGeneres está en el punto de mira. La compañía WarnerMedia ha contratado los servicios de una investigación independiente para indagar acerca del 'show' televisivo, después de varios testimonios que denuncian una cultura laboral "tóxica", acoso profesional y racismo en el equipo. *








El 'show' de Ellen DeGeneres, investigado por racismo y acoso profesional


----------



## bubble bubble (28 Jul 2020)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 385127



¿Alguien puede desarrollar esta historia? Me he metido en el twiter de la tipa que lo pública (donde hay una gostosa detención de una antifa) pero para saber la historia de la de la foto hay que entrar en facebook, que no tengo. Es triste que tres niños se hayan quedado sin madre, la mujer no me da pena.

Edito. Ya lo he encontrado, ni siquiera está muerta. Que se joda por el susto, nadie va a una manifestación pacífica así vestida. Si juegas a revolucionaria pueden pasar estas cosas.


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jul 2020)

PA\BE dijo:


> DENUNCIA DE LOS TRABAJADORES
> 
> *El 'show' de Ellen DeGeneres, investigado por racismo y acoso profesional*
> *El programa, que lleva en antena desde el 2003, es uno de los más exitosos de la televisión estadounidense*
> ...


----------



## Visilleras (28 Jul 2020)

Totalmente de acuerdo.
El problema es que tiene, literalmente, cientos de miles de seguidoras.
Date una vuelta por alguna calle principal de una ciudad grande o mediana, y en media hora verás unas cuantas paseando.
En sitios como Barcelona es ya directamente la norma.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (28 Jul 2020)

Manteka dijo:


> El rapero progre que se puso a defender a los senegaleses y terminó escaldao:
> 
> Vídeo: Un rapero 'progre' se presenta en Lavapiés para defender a los inmigrantes senegaleses y los propios senegaleses intentan pegarle
> 
> ...



el rapero ese de lavapies es el que mas risas me ha regalado....

en este enlace del youtube se ve bien y lo mejor de todo, los comentarios, entre ellos los del propio protagonista....impagable


----------



## Progretón (28 Jul 2020)

Este hilo es tan nutritivo que hasta te quita la necesidad de desayunar, comer y cenar. Debería llamarse el hilo dietético.


----------



## rioskunk (28 Jul 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Aquí un buen karma: el tipo se acercó a una manifa con un rifle y apuntó con él a un conductor que pasaba por ahí, quien, al ver el rifle, sacó de pistola y lo mató de tres disparos. Poco antes había sido entrevistado por un bloguero que le preguntó por qué el rifle. Su respuesta ya es un meme...



el difunto estaba a favor de los antisistemas, no se la historia, a quién se acerco a antifas y apunto a un coche que pasaba por ahi


----------



## Manteka (28 Jul 2020)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> el rapero ese de lavapies es el que mas risas me ha regalado....
> 
> en este enlace del youtube se ve bien y lo mejor de todo, los comentarios, entre ellos los del propio protagonista....impagable



Ojo, el rapero progre pertenece al movimento Desconolización, está en contra de la hispanidad, y recibe un chorro de dinero público para verter sobre el país dónde vive

Con raelianos en el día de la Hispanidad, Madrid - descolonizacion


----------



## Incorrezto (28 Jul 2020)

bot de ultraderecha dijo:


> el rapero ese de lavapies es el que mas risas me ha regalado....
> 
> en este enlace del youtube se ve bien y lo mejor de todo, los comentarios, entre ellos los del propio protagonista....impagable



en la esquina del fondo hay 24/7 venta de marihuana y otros químicos.

el espectáculo atrae miradas y espanta clientes.


----------



## SPQR (28 Jul 2020)

Grasicida101 dijo:


> Noticia: - La revista cool y gafapasta "Vice" cierra en España y todos sus empleados a la calle



Muy nutritivo.


----------



## Grasicida100 (28 Jul 2020)

Noticia: - Barcelona NO GO ZONE - Hilo oficial


----------



## etsai (31 Jul 2020)

El joven que mató a su padrastro en Zaragoza acaba ingresado en Psiquiatría


----------



## etsai (31 Jul 2020)

Un sacerdote, apuñalado por el refugiado al que dio cobijo en la Iglesia


----------



## silenus (31 Jul 2020)

*La oposición redobla la presión sobre Trudeau por un contrato millonario a un organismo del que cobró su familia*


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2020)




----------



## etsai (1 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 389900



Impresionante argumento que invalida todo el hilo, jajaja!!

Bobo.


----------



## Peloponesio (1 Ago 2020)

brais dijo:


> Spoiler



Tremendo como se va liando la cosa y complicando hasta que casi tiene una denuncia formal con identidad y todo... Madremia


----------



## Beto (1 Ago 2020)

Patriota247 dijo:


> Ya hay que tener el cerebro lobotomizado para decir que no quieren que echen del país a semejante gentuza.Por cosas como estas soy un descreído con esta sociedad tan borrega.



Yo quiero pensar que son los periodistas quienes escriben lo que quieren...total, no sabremos que piensa esa mujer...


----------



## remerus (1 Ago 2020)

Uno de los hilos mas nutritivos de burbuja, no he pasado de la primera pagina porque estoy ya atiborrado.


----------



## Incorrezto (1 Ago 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Impresionante argumento que invalida todo el hilo, jajaja!!
> 
> Bobo.



Bobo pero acertado


----------



## MagicPep (2 Ago 2020)

resumiendo niño antifa detenido porque su abuela reconocio el chaleco que le compro... abuela trumpista jejeje
acusado de lanzar un coctel de melotov a un edificio federal creo q se enfrenta a una condena de 20años

Trump-loving grandma outs Portland ‘bomber’ to feds — and it’s her own grandson


----------



## PATITOXXL (3 Ago 2020)

MagicPep dijo:


> resumiendo niño antifa detenido porque su abuela reconocio el chaleco que le compro... abuela trumpista jejeje
> acusado de lanzar un coctel de melotov a un edificio federal creo q se enfrenta a una condena de 20años
> 
> Trump-loving grandma outs Portland ‘bomber’ to feds — and it’s her own grandson






Una abuela como las de antes, cuando tu propia familia era la que te mantenía a raya y evitaba que te convirtieras en un salvaje.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Ago 2020)

Hermana, yo si te contagio 8M


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Ago 2020)

Peloponesio dijo:


> Tremendo como se va liando la cosa y complicando hasta que casi tiene una denuncia formal con identidad y todo... Madremia



hay que refrescar los clásicos de vez en cuando....

la culpa es suya por seguirle el juego a una trastornanda.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Ago 2020)

MagicPep dijo:


> resumiendo niño antifa detenido porque su abuela reconocio el chaleco que le compro... abuela trumpista jejeje
> acusado de lanzar un coctel de melotov a un edificio federal creo q se enfrenta a una condena de 20años
> 
> Trump-loving grandma outs Portland ‘bomber’ to feds — and it’s her own grandson



quien bien te quiere te hará llorar looooool


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 389900



En mi experiencia pura y dura. Suele ser el señor de izquierdas el que lame el ojaldre del señor del puro, que también presume de ser de izquierdas. Luego está la gente de derechas que permanece al margen de esos alardes peloteros y se dedica a trabajar.


----------



## Black Jack (3 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 389900



Valiente chorrada. Debéis ser más finos, así no pararéis la diáspora obrera.


----------



## Incorrezto (3 Ago 2020)

Black Jack dijo:


> Valiente chorrada. Debéis ser más finos, así no pararéis la diáspora obrera.



Habláis como si no hubiera progres en el trifachito.


----------



## Black Jack (4 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Habláis como si no hubiera progres en el trifachito.



Y siguen con la chorrada del trifachito. Pues nada, seguid, seguid.


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Ago 2020)

Black Jack dijo:


> Y siguen con la chorrada del trifachito. Pues nada, seguid, seguid.



Siempre acusan a los demás de lo que ellos mismos hacen. En frente no hay trifachito pero lo que si hay es trirojito.


----------



## progchild (4 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Habláis como si no hubiera progres en el trifachito.



Mejor el trifachito que el trichavito.

Tienes razón,PP y C's son progres.

Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MagicPep (4 Ago 2020)




----------



## ORGULLO BLANCO (4 Ago 2020)

este hilo me aporta vitaminas, minerales, aminoácidos, grasas saludables, proteínas, fibra e hidratos de carbono.
gracias a todos los que me aportais los nutrientes esenciales necesarios para vivir


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ago 2020)

Llanto y crujir de dientes
https://twitter.com/search?q=#IMVNoNosLlega&src=typed_query&f=live

https://twitter.com/foroIMV



En breve la cosa será "Dadnos la paguita, venga va, porfaaaa"


----------



## Gamelin (4 Ago 2020)

MagicPep dijo:


>



Simplemente maravilloso.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (4 Ago 2020)

Cojo sitio, dios mio que nutritivo.


----------



## hijoPutin (4 Ago 2020)

Rabo en mano estoy esperando a que se carguen los complementos por nocturnidad y peligrosidad de los trabajos masculinizados... va a ser un _Colective Karma_ como se han visto pocos


----------



## silenus (4 Ago 2020)

PA\BE dijo:


> DENUNCIA DE LOS TRABAJADORES
> 
> *El 'show' de Ellen DeGeneres, investigado por racismo y acoso profesional*
> *El programa, que lleva en antena desde el 2003, es uno de los más exitosos de la televisión estadounidense*
> ...



Game Over 

*Ellen DeGeneres presenta su dimisión a la NBC*


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Ago 2020)

Gamelin dijo:


> Simplemente maravilloso.



me produce emociones contradictorias... un negro metiendo puño a una mujer... una mujer balaseando a un negro...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (4 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Game Over
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres presenta su dimisión a la NBC



el apellido le viene al pelo


----------



## Visilleras (5 Ago 2020)

Crisis: - La Seguridad Social colapsada: la falta de personal impide cobrar el Ingreso Mínimo Vital


----------



## Visilleras (5 Ago 2020)

"Porque miles de tus compatriotas *y votantes tuyos...*"


----------



## Visilleras (6 Ago 2020)

Creo que con esto yo ya he cenado


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (9 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Game Over
> 
> Ellen DeGeneres presenta su dimisión a la NBC




¿Esta a quien habrá hecho enojar? Lleva varias semanas atacándola en varios medios y es evidente que se la quieren quitar de encima.. jajaaj Me nutre mucho


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (9 Ago 2020)

Nutrición : Un director de teatro y activista LGTB denuncia una brutal okupación

*El fundador de The Chanclettes explica la situación que viven los vecinos: "Drogas, maltrato a menores, amenazas"*


----------



## etsai (10 Ago 2020)

Nikolas Sars Covid dijo:


> Nutrición : Un director de teatro y activista LGTB denuncia una brutal okupación
> 
> *El fundador de The Chanclettes explica la situación que viven los vecinos: "Drogas, maltrato a menores, amenazas"*



Uno de los karmazos más gloriosos que recuerdo, muchas gracias.


----------



## Cormac (10 Ago 2020)

Muere el submarinista Fernando Garfella durante una inmersión al norte de Mallorca


----------



## MagicPep (10 Ago 2020)

Chicago Police Arrest More Than 100 People After Looting Batters Downtown

dentro de la noticia, despues de decir lo de los 100 detenidos... dicen que se han decidido levantar los puentes que comunican al centro ciudad donde estan las tiendas y las oficinas







Hundreds ransack downtown Chicago businesses after shooting


----------



## PONZOÑO (10 Ago 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Muere el submarinista Fernando Garfella durante una inmersión al norte de Mallorca



Y esto que tiene que ver?


----------



## n_flamel (10 Ago 2020)

Visilleras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 393837
> 
> 
> "Porque miles de tus compatriotas *y votantes tuyos...*"



Un votonto Se merece mucho más.


----------



## jiren (10 Ago 2020)

PONZOÑO dijo:


> Y esto que tiene que ver?



supongo que lo dice porque era de Open Arms


----------



## Cormac (11 Ago 2020)

PONZOÑO dijo:


> Y esto que tiene que ver?



Mira lo que colaboraba en traernos.
Todo ingenieros.


----------



## ppd (11 Ago 2020)

Detienen a un juez del Constitucional por un presunto caso de violencia de género

Lo que no sé, es si es un progre del PSOE o del PP...

Debe ser la segunda denuncia falsa de la historia, después de esta:

El ministro que impulsó la Ley de Violencia de Género, víctima de una denuncia falsa por malos tratos


----------



## delhierro (11 Ago 2020)




----------



## LuisZarzal (11 Ago 2020)

ppd dijo:


> Detienen a un juez del Constitucional por un presunto caso de violencia de género
> 
> Lo que no sé, es si es un progre del PSOE o del PP...



No sé si fue de los que votó a favor de la ley cuando se presentó el recurso de inconstitucionalidad... pero ahora probablemente esté pensando en eso.



Pero claro, vivimos en un país de esquizofrénicos. Manda cojones.

¿Cuántas vidas han arruinado? Ahora a mamarla a Parla.


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2020)

*Detenido un magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género*

_Agentes de la Guardia Civil detuvieron en la noche del lunes al martes al magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés *como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género sobre su esposa*, según han adelantado El Español y han confirmado a EL PAÍS fuentes policiales. El arresto se produjo en el domicilio que Valdés y su esposa, un chalet adosado, tienen en la localidad de Majadahonda (Madrid), al que se desplazaron los agentes tras ser alertados por los vecinos sobre las dos de la madrugada después de que la supuesta víctima saliera a la terraza de la vivienda y comenzara a gritar._

...

_Valdés, de 75 años, es juez de este tribunal desde 2012, al que accedió por elección del Congreso *a propuesta del PSOE*. Su mandato terminó hace un año, pero el bloqueo político en la renovación de los cargos en distintos órganos judiciales, ha llevado a que se mantenga como magistrado del alto tribunal. El magistrado arrestado es el ponente de importantes sentencias en el Constitucional, entre ellas la relativa a la Ley de Seguridad Ciudadana -conocida como ley mordaza- y a los recursos presentados contra la prisión permanente revisable._


----------



## etsai (12 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> *Detenido un magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género*
> 
> _Agentes de la Guardia Civil detuvieron en la noche del lunes al martes al magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés *como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género sobre su esposa*, según han adelantado El Español y han confirmado a EL PAÍS fuentes policiales. El arresto se produjo en el domicilio que Valdés y su esposa, un chalet adosado, tienen en la localidad de Majadahonda (Madrid), al que se desplazaron los agentes tras ser alertados por los vecinos sobre las dos de la madrugada después de que la supuesta víctima saliera a la terraza de la vivienda y comenzara a gritar._
> 
> ...



Nada más que añadir. El caso queda visto para sentencia... MUAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## etsai (13 Ago 2020)

Urge un hilo _'Recopilación de progres que creían que iban a cobrar por tocarse los bajos y que no verán un puto duro'_.

Sociedad: - Pues parece que los que aplaudían el Ingreso Mínimo Vital, no lo están cobrando... NI VAN A VER UN DURO


----------



## Lux Mundi (13 Ago 2020)




----------



## silenus (13 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> *Detenido un magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género*
> 
> _Agentes de la Guardia Civil detuvieron en la noche del lunes al martes al magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés *como presunto autor de un delito de violencia de género sobre su esposa*, según han adelantado El Español y han confirmado a EL PAÍS fuentes policiales. El arresto se produjo en el domicilio que Valdés y su esposa, un chalet adosado, tienen en la localidad de Majadahonda (Madrid), al que se desplazaron los agentes tras ser alertados por los vecinos sobre las dos de la madrugada después de que la supuesta víctima saliera a la terraza de la vivienda y comenzara a gritar._
> 
> ...




*La jueza ve indicios de maltrato doméstico contra el magistrado del TC Valdés y lo envía al TS*


----------



## Cormac (13 Ago 2020)

*Javier Vazquez: Audiencia Nacional ha confirmado la sanción de 796.929€*

Se desestima el recurso que interpuso el presentador en respuesta a las sanciones por irregularidades en la declaración de impuestos

Fuente: https://www.abc.es/estilo/gente/abci....google.com%2F

La Agencia Tributaria encontró en el año 2011 algunas irregularidades en la forma en que Jorge Javier Vázquez facturaba sus ingresos a través de la sociedad Jorge Javier SL. Los hechos se remontaban a los años 2005, 2006 y 2007, cuando el conocido presentador «incumplió de forma consciente la normativa reguladora del IRPF», tal y como ratifica ahora la Audiencia Nacional en una sentencia a la que ha tenido acceso -y cuyo contenido ha sido publicado- «Vozpópuli».

Se trata de la respuesta de dicho organismo al recurso que el televisivo presentó al no estar de acuerdo con las sanciones impuestas, ya que Hacienda le reclamó en 2011 el pago de 796.928,81 euros. Ahora, dicho recurso ha sido rechazado por considerar la Audiencia Nacional que Jorge Javier era consciente en todo momento de sus obligaciones con Hacienda y de lo que implicaba su forma de actuar.

El fisco considera que Vázquez debería haber declarado como persona física y no a través de la mencionada sociedad, que le permitía tributar un 25% por el Impuesto de Sociedades en lugar del 48% que le correspondería a través del IRPF. Así, tal y como ha podido saber «Vozpópuli», mientras el presentador declaraba ganar de forma regular unos 60.000 euros anuales, la sociedad albergaba cifras hasta 10 veces mayores.

«Puede concluirse que la actividad podría haberse realizado directamente por la persona física, sin necesidad de actuar ésta a través de una sociedad», se estipula en la sentencia. Y es que, aunque Jorge Javier y la sociedad son entes independientes a nivel jurídico, «es innegable una estrecha vinculación entre las mismas y un conocimiento total y absoluto, por ambas, de las actividades de una y otra, así como de sus obligaciones y las consecuencias de su incumplimiento».

«Trending Topic»
El presentador ha visto cómo este varapalo judicial interrumpía sus vacaciones, pero aún no se ha pronunciado públicamente al respecto. Eso sí, tras hacerse pública la noticia, el que se ha erigido como uno de los rostros más populares de la televisión, se ha convertido en «Trending Topic» en Twitter, red social que se ha llenado de mensajes criticando su supuesta forma de actuar y reclamando a su programa de cabecera dar cabida a dicha información.


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 Ago 2020)

Vipsanio dijo:


> Se calcula que una cifra próxima a dos millones de hombres han sido afectados por la LIVG en denuncia interesada, instrumental o directamente falsa



Lo peor de hacer una pregunta retórica es que te la respondan y verifiquen tus peores temores. Joder.


----------



## PA\BE (14 Ago 2020)

Varapalo judicial a Jorge Javier Vázquez
*La Audiencia Nacional **desestima su recurso**, después de que la Agencia Tributaria le reclamara casi **800.000 euros*

*




*


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Ago 2020)

PA\BE dijo:


> Varapalo judicial a Jorge Javier Vázquez
> *La Audiencia Nacional **desestima su recurso**, después de que la Agencia Tributaria le reclamara casi **800.000 euros*
> 
> *
> ...



Estará llorando en su yate


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Ago 2020)




----------



## ELVR (14 Ago 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Ago 2020)

Esto



Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Con esto



PA\BE dijo:


> Varapalo judicial a Jorge Javier Vázquez
> *La Audiencia Nacional **desestima su recurso**, después de que la Agencia Tributaria le reclamara casi **800.000 euros*
> 
> *
> ...



Hacen un karmazo del copón.


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Ago 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Todo lo que le pase a este hijo de puta me parecerá poco.


----------



## Harrymorgan (15 Ago 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impresionante

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Ago 2020)

Boooom! Ni para abono vale su cadáver.


----------



## silenus (15 Ago 2020)

Un director de teatro y activista LGTBI denuncia una brutal okupación

_El activista LGTBI+ y director de la compañía teatral The Chanclettes, *Josep Maria Portavella*, denuncia la brutal okupación que ha sufrido en un piso familiar en pleno centro de Barcelona. Una familio entró en la vivienda hace dos meses y “*ni los Mossos ni la Guarda Urbana” hacen nada* para detenerlo.

   _


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2020)

PERFIL | Darío Vivas: el motor de las movilizaciones chavistas

Darío Vivas, jefe de Gobierno del Distrito Capital,* falleció este jueves, 13 de agosto*. El oficialista tenía COVID-19; sin embargo, el fiscal chavista Tarek William Saab, quien informó sobre el deceso de Vivas, no detalló la causa de la muerte.

*Darío Vivas: el motor de las movilizaciones chavistas*

Ramón Darío Vivas Velasco, conocido como Darío Vivas, fue un dirigente político y uno de los hombres importantes para el chavismo en cuanto a temas de movilización, sobre todo, en momentos de campañas electorales


----------



## Grasicida100 (17 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Un director de teatro y activista LGTBI denuncia una brutal okupación
> 
> _El activista LGTBI+ y director de la compañía teatral The Chanclettes, *Josep Maria Portavella*, denuncia la brutal okupación que ha sufrido en un piso familiar en pleno centro de Barcelona. Una familio entró en la vivienda hace dos meses y “*ni los Mossos ni la Guarda Urbana” hacen nada* para detenerlo.
> 
> _




Dicen que es el mismo engendro


----------



## SPQR (17 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Un director de teatro y activista LGTBI denuncia una brutal okupación
> 
> _El activista LGTBI+ y director de la compañía teatral The Chanclettes, *Josep Maria Portavella*, denuncia la brutal okupación que ha sufrido en un piso familiar en pleno centro de Barcelona. Una familio entró en la vivienda hace dos meses y “*ni los Mossos ni la Guarda Urbana” hacen nada* para detenerlo.
> 
> _





Que disfrute de su voto a la Colau.


----------



## silenus (18 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Game Over
> 
> *Ellen DeGeneres presenta su dimisión a la NBC*



Pues parece que no se la aceptaron, mierda.

Hoy:

‘The Ellen DeGeneres Show’ despide a tres productores tras la investigación por malas prácticas

_La investigación interna independiente que encargó WarnerMedia __tras las quejas por malas prácticas laborales en The Ellen DeGeneres Show ya ha tenido sus primeras consecuencias. Tres veteranos productores del programa, Ed Glavin, Kevin Leman y Jonathan Norman, han sido despedidos. Otros productores como Mary Connelly, Andy Lassner y Derek Westervelt, que permanecen en el programa desde sus comienzos en 2003, *se mantendrán en el espacio, al igual que su presentadora, **Ellen DeGeneres*. La información, que adelantaba Variety, ha sido confirmada por un portavoz de Warner Bros._


En fin, tengan reserva de palomitas por si acaso...


----------



## silenus (19 Ago 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Investigarán a Justin Trudeau, primer ministro canadiense, por un conflicto de intereses con un contrato público



La oposición acusa a Trudeau de suspender la labor parlamentaria para tapar un escándalo


----------



## Conde Duckula (19 Ago 2020)




----------



## hijoPutin (19 Ago 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Que disfrute de su voto a la Colau.



A ver, hay que entenderlos... es que, entre que te mire mal la vieja del 5º por ser rarito, y que te metan medio tercer mundo para que te amenicen la vida... pues la decisión es fácil.

Hay que amenizar la vida, y darle color e iluchión. Hombreyá, hay que ser cuñau para pensar en blanco y negro

Viejas del visillo mal, ahmed el ahorrapensiones bien


----------



## iconoclasta (21 Ago 2020)

Esta joya es cortesía del conforero Carax


----------



## Capitán Misterio (21 Ago 2020)

Este hilo me nutre muchísimo.


----------



## Conde Duckula (21 Ago 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Esta joya es cortesía del conforero Carax



Menudo puto subnormal.
Gracias por tan sabroso aporte.


----------



## ppd (22 Ago 2020)

Opinión: - Progre votante de Podemos se QUEJA de la DELINCUENCIA en Barcelona


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (22 Ago 2020)

A ROSE MCGOWAN (ACTRIZ FEMINAZI #MEETOO) SE LA ESTAN COMIENDO LOS PROGRES DE HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Anthony E. Stark (22 Ago 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


>



Qué COJONES pinta el mascachapas este en una Iglesia?

No se supone que es tan agnóstico/ateo?

Por qué no fue a la misa a la que sí fueron el rey Felipe VI y las presidentas del Congreso y del Senado?

Ah, sí, que en la otra quería ser él el reinón y que fuera un homenaje a su tan brillante gestión.


----------



## Derroidodo (22 Ago 2020)

Anthony E. Stark dijo:


> Qué COJONES pinta el mascachapas este en una Iglesia?
> 
> No se supone que es tan agnóstico/ateo?
> 
> ...



Fue a poner una vela a Santa Rita.

Como siga así hasta pide la beatificación de San Francisco del Ferrol.


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Ago 2020)




----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2020)

Linchamiento independentista en las redes contra Berto Romero por desmarcarse del 'procés'


----------



## silenus (22 Ago 2020)

La madre de Emiliano García-Page ingresa en el hospital tras dar positivo en Covid-19


----------



## Jake el perro (23 Ago 2020)

*Fabiola y Gerard llevan meses intentando recuperar la casa por la que pagaron una entrada en febrero y que durante el confinamiento fue usurpada. Defensores del movimiento okupa mientras "no se satisfaga el derecho constitucional a una vivienda digna" denuncian a las mafias que se valen de este movimiento "para otra cosa".*

Costes económicos y emocionales cuando usurpan tu vivienda (3)


----------



## lacuentaatras (23 Ago 2020)

buen zasca:


----------



## iconoclasta (23 Ago 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> buen zasca:



Hubiera sido un buen zasca de haberlo dicho. Doncic es demasiado listo como para meterse en esos berenjenales. Que los negros no gustan de sutilezas.


----------



## EseEfeLegionario (23 Ago 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Traigo 25 casos de KARMA en lo que va de año. A la vista de lo que pasa en la calle con las mujeres mojando bragas por los marrones, preveo miles de caso de karma en breve:



Shur como has conseguido averiguar el origen de los agresores? He intentado hacerlo más de una vez con los datos del INE pero solo distingue por lugar de nacimiento (Continente) no por país, y mucho menos nacionalizados


----------



## Conde Duckula (23 Ago 2020)

Nikolas Sars Covid dijo:


> A ROSE MCGOWAN (ACTRIZ FEMINAZI #MEETOO) SE LA ESTAN COMIENDO LOS PROGRES DE HOLLYWOOD



Joder esto parece más oscuro de lo que se ve por encima. Está dando a entender que la han hecho algo y Biden lo sabe.

La desaparición de primera escena de esta mujer en su momento me pareció muy sospechosa.

Aunque ya en su momento sustituía a una que a mí me parece que estaba más buena.


----------



## El que te focka (23 Ago 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Joder esto parece más oscuro de lo que se ve por encima. Está dando a entender que la han hecho algo y Biden lo sabe.



Dice en su Twitter que la violó un importante donante demócrata. No explicita a quien se refiere. Lo que también sí dice es que con 15 años tuvo relaciones consentidas con un director de cine (Alexander Payne, ganador de Óscar, no es un mindungui). Llega a decir que "You are very well endowed" ("Estás muy bien dotado"). En su momento no le dio mayor importancia, pero a raíz de lo de Harvey Weinstein y el MeToo se replanteó las cosas y considera con la actual perspectiva que aquello fue una violación (30 años después de que sucediera). 

Yo creo que esta chica es un juguete roto de Hollywood, como tantos otros hay, y que armará barullo hasta las elecciones USA, pero que después de ellas, chao, pescao.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Ago 2020)

Opinión: - Okupan vivienda a persona vinculada al movimiento okupa


----------



## Grasicida100 (24 Ago 2020)

El Elche marca en el minuto 97 y el Chirona de Puigdemente se queda con la miel en los labios.

Recordemos pancarta de aficionados gerundenses que decia "perros españoles" en un partido contra el Zaragoza creo.

Elche Sube. Enhorabuena.

El Elche asciende a Primera con un gol en el tiempo añadido


----------



## ppd (24 Ago 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


> *Fabiola y Gerard llevan meses intentando recuperar la casa por la que pagaron una entrada en febrero y que durante el confinamiento fue usurpada. Defensores del movimiento okupa mientras "no se satisfaga el derecho constitucional a una vivienda digna" denuncian a las mafias que se valen de este movimiento "para otra cosa".*
> 
> Costes económicos y emocionales cuando usurpan tu vivienda (3)



A los okupas no les ocupan la vivienda, se la usurpan. Que cabrones, como manipulan el lenguaje. Manipulan el lenguaje y de esa forma, manipulan a la borregada.

Y ya aprovecho para: Por qué este hilo no tiene chincheta? @calopez ?


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Ago 2020)

La afectada,es periodista de informativos Telecinco.

Dice que es su vivienda habitual, que llevan menos de 24h dentro y que aun no ha ido la policia.

Su compi dice que seguirán el caso.

La ocupada dando penita que tiene un bebé.

La ocupa diciendo que la han engañado, que creía que era piso de banco. Que se va sin problema si la devuelven los 1.500e que ha pagado.

No presenta recibo.


----------



## etsai (25 Ago 2020)

Incorrezto dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 412248
> 
> 
> La afectada,es periodista de informativos Telecinco.
> ...



Hilo seguimiento:

Inmobiliaria: - NUTRICIÓN; TRABAJADORA T5 LE OKUPAN SU CASA


----------



## trigonmaniaco (25 Ago 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Hilo seguimiento:
> 
> Inmobiliaria: - NUTRICIÓN; TRABAJADORA T5 LE OKUPAN SU CASA



A disfrutar de lo periolistado.


----------



## Huliodenoche (25 Ago 2020)

Algún día todo esto va a estallar, y las consecuencias no son del todo predecibles.

Ceaucescu cayó en 12h. El día anterior cenaba tranquilamente en su palacio.


----------



## silenus (26 Ago 2020)

*La taquilla española acumula una caída de ingresos anual del 70%

  *

Y para los bodrios que hacen poco me parece.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Ago 2020)




----------



## ELVR (1 Sep 2020)

Adele, acusada de apropiación cultural por peinarse unas rastas:







Viene del hilo:

RACISMO ANTIBLANCO: Adele es acusada de apropiación cultural por un peinado en Instagram


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2020)

pone madre soltera, no familia monoparental o peor aun monomarental.


----------



## Grasicida100 (2 Sep 2020)

He visto en un kiosco que venden 3 revistas del jueves por 3.95.

Mirando la web del jueves no me queda claro si es cosa del propio jueves o es del kiosco, pero me nutre igualmente en cualquier caso.

Un kiosco puede vender revistas por debajo del precio marcado por la propia revista, o estaria cometiendo una ilegalidad??


----------



## etsai (2 Sep 2020)

Asesinados 6 ongeros franceses y su guía y chófer en Níger

Estos fueron los 6 franchutes pardillos que perdieron la vida en Niger haciendo el oenegeta









Spoiler


----------



## lacuentaatras (2 Sep 2020)

¿Porqué los progres no han abierto un hilo paralelo de fachas recibiendo Karma?.....

Curioso...


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Sep 2020)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> ¿Porqué los progres no han abierto un hilo paralelo de fachas recibiendo Karma?.....
> 
> Curioso...



Porque no hay muchos fachas. Bueno, en el foro si.

Pero en la política y la vida real lo que hay son progres de derechas.


----------



## silenus (2 Sep 2020)

El beneficio de Mediaset se desploma un 71% hasta los 21 millones por la caída de la publicidad


----------



## Cormac (5 Sep 2020)




----------



## Jake el perro (6 Sep 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 423062



Todo hay que decirlo, pero en la foto melafo


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (6 Sep 2020)

Hicieron una fiesta de recepción a los MENAS, ahora ahorran en comida de lo nutridos que están.


----------



## Nikolas Sars Covid (6 Sep 2020)




----------



## cortatijeras (6 Sep 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> Adele, acusada de apropiación cultural por peinarse unas rastas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Encima que crea un aeropuerto en su frente para que entren refugiados, que mala leche...


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Sep 2020)




----------



## Miguel Lacambra Real (8 Sep 2020)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> El Elche marca en el minuto 97 y el Chirona de Puigdemente se queda con la miel en los labios.
> 
> Recordemos pancarta de aficionados gerundenses que decia "perros españoles" en un partido contra el Zaragoza creo.
> 
> ...



Pueden fichar por el extremadura


----------



## Black Jack (8 Sep 2020)

Aay los negritos zumbones que se desentienden de sus hijos, un clásico.


----------



## PATITOXXL (8 Sep 2020)

Nikolas Sars Covid dijo:


>





En este les están esperando preparados con unas armas de paintball


----------



## superloki (8 Sep 2020)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> En este les están esperando preparados con unas armas de paintball



Que buenos...  Si es que hay que reírse con esa gente. Aquí va otro...


----------



## audienorris1899 (15 Sep 2020)

No sé realmente si encaja esto aquí, pero lo dejo y ustedes juzgarán:


Un sin techo con problemas mentales mata de una puñalada en la espalda al sacerdote italiano "de los desamparados"


----------



## El_Consul (15 Sep 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> No sé realmente si encaja esto aquí, pero lo dejo y ustedes juzgarán:
> 
> 
> Un sin techo con problemas mentales mata de una puñalada en la espalda al sacerdote italiano "de los desamparados"




Si encaja si.


----------



## ELVR (15 Sep 2020)

¿Ya se ha puesto el del tío votante de ERC que heredó una porrada de pisos y tiene a la mayoría okupados?


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Sep 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Ya se ha puesto el del tío votante de ERC que heredó una porrada de pisos y tiene a la mayoría okupados?



No, pero que bueno. No lo sabía.


----------



## ELVR (15 Sep 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No, pero que bueno. No lo sabía.



Cuando pueda pongo el enlace al hilo de aquí de burbuja


----------



## ELVR (15 Sep 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> No, pero que bueno. No lo sabía.



Nutrición 2.0 : Okupan una DOCENA de viviendas en BCN de un pijo progre votante de ERC


----------



## silenus (16 Sep 2020)

El Supremo investigará al magistrado 'progresista' del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés por violencia doméstica


----------



## iconoclasta (16 Sep 2020)

Los concejales de Minneapolis, que votaron por desmantelar el cuerpo de policía para dejar que los trabajadores sociales se ocuparan de los delincuentes, exigen ahora al jefe de policía que haga algo ante el brutal aumento de la delincuencia.

Minneapolis City Council, which voted to dismantle police, unsettled by rise of crime and demand action from law enforcement

_In June, the council voted unanimously to dismantle the police department in favor of a "Department of Community Safety." That plan was delayed in August when the Minneapolis Charter Commission voted to take more time to review the plan._

Ocurre que, desde lo de Pink Floyd, la policía se está lavando las manos. ¿Nos llamáis racistas? ¿Nos quitáis presupuesto? ¿Hacéis planes para cerrar el cuerpo? Pues ahora vamos a mirar a otro lado, y dejar de dar caña a los negros. Las consecuencias son obvias

_“Residents are asking, ‘Where are the police?’” said Councilmember Jamal Osman, who has been fielding complaints that calls for police are going unanswered. “That is the only public safety option they have at the moment. MPD. They rely on MPD. And they are saying they are nowhere to be seen.”_


----------



## Albion (16 Sep 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Los concejales de Minneapolis, que votaron por desmantelar el cuerpo de policía para dejar que los trabajadores sociales se ocuparan de los delincuentes, exigen ahora al jefe de policía que haga algo ante el brutal aumento de la delincuencia.
> 
> Minneapolis City Council, which voted to dismantle police, unsettled by rise of crime and demand action from law enforcement
> 
> ...



El concejal jamal osman... Buen estercolero debe ser esa city.


----------



## silenus (17 Sep 2020)

Antonio Resines denuncia el colapso en oficinas de la Seguridad Social: "Me niegan el paso"


----------



## Conde Duckula (17 Sep 2020)

Zas: asesino progre recibiendo karma.

El jurado del crimen de los tirantes declara a Rodrigo Lanza autor de un delito de asesinato

Chepas: No te preocupes Rodrigo que yo te saco de la cárcel para que puedas seguir matando pagaimpuestos.

TOMA 20 AÑOS.


----------



## PONZOÑO (18 Sep 2020)

Pero le hecha la culpa a ayuso.


----------



## Cicciolino (18 Sep 2020)

¿Queréis ver una pandilla de progres disfrutando de lo votado mientras disimulan ser los causantes de su propia desgracia?

Entrad en esta página y flipad.


----------



## Conde Duckula (18 Sep 2020)

A parte de que es una locura plantearse esas cosas, encima es mentira.


----------



## SPQR (18 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El Supremo investigará al magistrado 'progresista' del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés por violencia doméstica



Este no será de los que convalidó la LIVG, no? Eso ya sería Nutrición hasta decir basta.


----------



## SPQR (18 Sep 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Los concejales de Minneapolis, que votaron por desmantelar el cuerpo de policía para dejar que los trabajadores sociales se ocuparan de los delincuentes, exigen ahora al jefe de policía que haga algo ante el brutal aumento de la delincuencia.
> 
> Minneapolis City Council, which voted to dismantle police, unsettled by rise of crime and demand action from law enforcement
> 
> ...


----------



## iconoclasta (18 Sep 2020)

Esta es divertida: una Karen ve que retienen a dos negros en una tienda por intentar robar. Lógicamente, exige hablar con el encargado -vieja costumbre Karem- y le protesta el "abuso" (_su vida corre peligro a manos de la policía_). El encargado le responde con paciencia, hasta que la Karen demanda que le diga su nombre, y el chaval se niega:

-No quiero darte mi nombre en vídeo para hagáis violencia contra mí.

-Eso es lo que haces tú con esas personas negras.

Al acabar, la chica comete un error y se enfoca a sí misma. El vídeo se ha hecho viral, y los ataques que pretendía contra el chaval por hacer su trabajo son ahora los que recibe ella, tantos que ha tenido que cerrar su twitter.


----------



## hijoPutin (18 Sep 2020)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Esta es divertida: una Karen ve que retienen a dos negros en una tienda por intentar robar. Lógicamente, exige hablar con el encargado -vieja costumbre Karem- y le protesta el "abuso" (_su vida corre peligro a manos de la policía_). El encargado le responde con paciencia, hasta que la Karen demanda que le diga su nombre, y el chaval se niega:
> 
> -No quiero darte mi nombre en vídeo para hagáis violencia contra mí.
> 
> ...



Algo deben echar en el agua en yankeelandia porque ni el más progre entre los progres de aquí sería capaz de ir a decirle al propietario de la tienda Paco que tiene que perdonar a unos cacos _*por el mero hecho *_de ser negros

Aparte, minipunto para la policía de Minneapolis adelantándose a la enésima payasada progre. Haciendoles disfrutar de lo que desean antes de que lo plasmen en una ley


----------



## Cormac (18 Sep 2020)

Un trágico ataque despierta preocupación por el futuro de las tribus aisladas de la Amazonia

*Un acérrimo defensor de los grupos indígenas de Brasil, confundido con un intruso, ha fallecido tras ser atacado con flechas por un grupo de nómadas aislados.






*



El fallecimiento de Rieli Franciscato, un defensor veterano de los derechos de los indígenas en Brasil, a manos de una tribu aislada ha trastornado a sus colegas, que temen que el incidente tenga consecuencias graves para la protección de las poblaciones tribales vulnerables.

Franciscato (56) fue asesinado de un flechazo en el pecho el 9 de septiembre mientras seguía a los miembros de la tribu conocida como «grupo aislado de Cautário» por la selva. Había reunido precipitadamente un pequeño grupo de exploradores y agentes de policía para intentar calmar un posible conflicto entre los nómadas de Cautário y los pobladores rurales del estado occidental de Rondonia.

Franciscato, un agente de campo veterano de la Funai, era considerado uno de los defensores más expertos y comprometidos de las denominadas «tribus no contactadas» que viven en aislamiento extremo en la selva amazónica.

Que un defensor tan acérrimo de las tribus indígenas acabe siendo asesinado por las propias personas a quienes ha tratado de proteger durante toda su vida fue una ironía trágica que otros activistas no han pasado por alto. Los líderes indígenas expresaron su miedo a que los líderes del Funai, entre ellos personas nombradas por el presidente Jair Bolsonaro, remplacen a Franciscato con alguien dispuesto a forzar el contacto con la tribu, algo que viola la constitución y las políticas del país.

«Puede que los grupos aislados de Rondonia hayan perdido al único garante que protegía sus territorios e incluso su integridad física», afirma Beto Marubo, líder indígena del Valle de Javari, en el extremo occidental de Brasil, que alberga la mayor cantidad de tribus aisladas de la Amazonia.


----------



## silenus (19 Sep 2020)

*Desalojada una sauna "gay" en la que había 100 hombres practicando sexo en grupo*

Sauna Paraíso: tras la redada con 100 hombres en el local se comprometen a facilitarles mascarillas

_Después de que la Policía Nacional realizase una operación en la *Sauna Paraíso*, tras la alerta de los vecinos, e *identificase a cien personas por no llevar mascarilla y detuviese a ocho por posesión de estupefacientes*, los propietarios *del local han emitido un comunicado en el que recuerdan -parece que esa noche se les olvidó decírselo a sus clientes- que la “mascarilla es obligatoria en el interior. Quien no la tenga o no la lleve nosotros se la facilitamos una dentro. Del resto nos encargamos nosotros”*.

Añaden que antes de la redada se realizó una inspección de control por parte de la Policía Nacional y “tras hacer las comprobaciones pertinentes, se pudo comprobar que todo está en orden para el funcionamiento normal de una sauna”. *También han querido pedir disculpas a sus clientela masculina por “el mal momento o susto que que se pudieron llevar lo que estaban allí en ese momento*. Podéis seguir confiando en nosotros e invitamos a hacer un uso responsable de nuestras instalaciones y medidas de seguridad oportunas”. Sauna Paraíso insiste en que todos sus empleados se han hecho la prueba de la Covid-19.

Lo que no explican en el comunicado es el exceso de aforo* -100 personas, saltándose a la torera la normativa que establece un máximo de diez personas en un local- *y que dentro estuviesen 8 personas, que finalmente fueron detenidas por posesión de estupefacientes. La sauna Paraíso, que está en el barrio de Malasaña, es una de las más grandes de Madrid, con una superficie de 1.200 metros cuadrados. _


----------



## hijoPutin (19 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> *Desalojada una sauna "gay" en la que había 100 hombres practicando sexo en grupo*
> 
> Sauna Paraíso: tras la redada con 100 hombres en el local se comprometen a facilitarles mascarillas
> 
> ...



¿Eso son progres recibiendo karma o el viruelo quitandole competencia al suegro?


----------



## sonsol (19 Sep 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Un trágico ataque despierta preocupación por el futuro de las tribus aisladas de la Amazonia
> 
> *Un acérrimo defensor de los grupos indígenas de Brasil, confundido con un intruso, ha fallecido tras ser atacado con flechas por un grupo de nómadas aislados.
> 
> ...



Vaya así que hay indígenas no contactados? Pensaba que los españoles habíamos acabado con todos ellos como hicieron los vecinos del norte...ah no que es sólo una leyenda negra creado por los anglos y aplaudida por los panchitos.


----------



## hijoPutin (19 Sep 2020)

Quiero darle las gracias al "hacha" que me lo ha recordado

¿Quién recibió karma hace algunos meses y pasó desapercibido?

Pues los camioneros, cristaleros, obreros de la construcción, operarios de máquina pesada, obreros de fábrica que votaron para que literalmente les quitasen los complementos por peligrosidad (que es algo muy machuno)



Y recuerda currelita, no hay nada más tonto que un obrero de derechas... y que el que tú puedas perder una mano no puede ocultar que a Charo, de AAPP, le duela la mano por el uso del ratón


----------



## n_flamel (19 Sep 2020)

El obrero de derechas es superado por el "hobrero feminista".


----------



## silenus (20 Sep 2020)

La otra crisis vasca

*La caída de la recaudación por la Covid-19 dejará un agujero de unos 3.000 millones de euros en las cuentas de Euskadi*


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> La otra crisis vasca
> 
> *La caída de la recaudación por la Covid-19 dejará un agujero de unos 3.000 millones de euros en las cuentas de Euskadi*



Eso lo arregla el Fraudillo en un segundo.


----------



## DRIDMA (20 Sep 2020)

Helena Resano y el drama que sufrió su familia por la COVID-19


----------



## hijoPutin (23 Sep 2020)

¿Cómo se nos ha pasado por alto esta Súcubo infernal a sueldo del Gran Capital?







Noticia del 20/11/2018

   
Santander Asset Management, la gestor del banco, ha anunciado este lunes el lanzamiento del primer fondo de inversión que apuesta por la igualdad de género. El nuevo producto, Santander Equality Inversiones, nace como un *fondo de inversión *en renta variable internacional *que tiene por objeto invertir en aquellas empresas que promuevan la igualdad de género en todos los niveles de su estructura*, a la vez que presentan fundamentales atractivos para la inversión.



Banco Santander refuerza su 'feminismo' con el primer fondo de inversión que potencia la igualdad de género

¿Pero quién ha sido el gilipollas que le ha dado el ok a esta astracanada? Si ya suficientemente complicado es el juego de las inversiones como para andar autoimponiendote normas arbitrarias extra. Esto es como si un jugador de ajedrez, justo antes de un campeonato, se dijera "la siguiente partida me la hecho sin mover alfiles, con dos cojones"

*Get woke, go to 1.5€*

Que marida muy bien con

Ana Botín compra 300.000 acciones de Santander tras los resultados

La presidenta de Banco Santander, Ana Botín, realizó el pasado viernes 31 de julio la enésima compra de acciones de la entidad en los últimos tiempos. En pleno desplome de la cotización hasta niveles muy cercanos a los mínimos de 2009, Botín adquirió 300.000 títulos a un precio de 1,83 euros cada uno.
La última vez fue a finales de febrero, cuando Botín compró un paquete de un millón de títulos a precios sensiblemente más altos de los actuales situados entre los 3,26 y 3,39 euros por acción.

EDITO: "la próxima partida, me la *hecho*..." la madre que me parió


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (23 Sep 2020)

sonsol dijo:


> Vaya así que hay indígenas no contactados? Pensaba que los españoles habíamos acabado con todos ellos como hicieron los vecinos del norte...ah no que es sólo una leyenda negra creado por los anglos y aplaudida por los panchitos.



Cuenta la leyenda que hay señores mayores en algunas comarcas gerundenses y leridanas que no hablan español, así que sí: hay indígenas no contactados.

Y el que diga que no es facha.


----------



## silenus (23 Sep 2020)

El humorista Antonio Castelo, señalado en las redes sociales por acoso sexual


----------



## hijoPutin (23 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El humorista Antonio Castelo, señalado en las redes sociales por acoso sexual


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El humorista Antonio Castelo, señalado en las redes sociales por acoso sexual



en 2018.

ahora sale en la tele en vez de en la radio.


----------



## progchild (26 Sep 2020)

Me nutre...

¿Será el karma? El exconcejal (ERC) de Derechos Civiles en Barcelona atracado por un MENA arremete contra la islamización - El Diestro

Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jake el perro (27 Sep 2020)

progchild dijo:


> Me nutre...
> 
> ¿Será el karma? El exconcejal (ERC) de Derechos Civiles en Barcelona atracado por un MENA arremete contra la islamización - El Diestro
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijoPutin (27 Sep 2020)

Jake el perro dijo:


>





progchild dijo:


> Me nutre...
> 
> ¿Será el karma? El exconcejal (ERC) de Derechos Civiles en Barcelona atracado por un MENA arremete contra la islamización - El Diestro
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk



Le han juanqueado la cuenta, no me imagino a nadie tan lerdo como para pertenecer a una ONGwelcomeRefugees y luego andar quejandose


----------



## silenus (30 Sep 2020)

Disney despedirá a 28.000 empleados de sus parques en EEUU por la pandemia


----------



## silenus (30 Sep 2020)

Mujeres denuncian a trabajadores de la OMS por abusos sexuales durante el ébola en Congo


----------



## Gothaus (30 Sep 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Disney despedirá a 28.000 empleados de sus parques en EEUU por la pandemia



Entre la cagada de Star Wars en cuanto a las películas de mierda para empoerás y multiculturetas que sacaron, la mala gestión de los parques de atracciones que se supone que iban a atraer al público de esas películas y lo _woke_ que se ha vuelto la Disney en el resto de sus productos, la cosa pinta mal para el puto ratón asesino.


----------



## LuisZarzal (30 Sep 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Entre la cagada de Star Wars en cuanto a las películas de mierda para empoerás y multiculturetas que sacaron, la mala gestión de los parques de atracciones que se supone que iban a atraer al público de esas películas y lo _woke_ que se ha vuelto la Disney en el resto de sus productos, la cosa pinta mal para el puto ratón asesino.



Iba a comentar exactamente esto. Anda que no ha habido noticias sobre Star Wars que les han dejado a los pies de los caballos. Se lo han buscado ellos solos. Cuando priorizas ideología sobre guión o coherencia de la obra pasa lo que pasa. Con lo fácil que habría sido coger las ideas que les dio George Lucas y tirar por allí... Se habrían inflado a ganar millones.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (30 Sep 2020)

Sí, claro, será por las "poluciones nocturnas", ¿no?


----------



## silenus (1 Oct 2020)

La esposa de Josep Maria Mainat (La Trinca y Gestmusic) intentó matarle con insulina para evitar el divorcio

Él 72 años, ella 37, rusa.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Oct 2020)

Todos esos curas y frailes que, en años del franquismo, luchaban por la caída de dicho régimen y en pro de remplazarlo por una "democracia". Muchos eran catalanes (recuérdese, por ejemplo, lo de "la caputxinada", o capuchinada, en castellano). Ahora, que ya hay esa "democracia", resulta que, en general, los periodistas y los políticos (grupos todos ellos por cuya libertad abogaban aquellos religiosos, porque estos no miraban si aquellos eran creyentes o no, si de derechas o de izquierdas, sino que solo querían democracia y libertad para todos) son contrarios a la Iglesia (la condenan, la ridiculizan, la creen superticiosa, etc.), al cristianismo y, 100.000 veces más amigos de los musulmanes que de los cristianos.


----------



## hijoPutin (1 Oct 2020)

jojojoj Perlita que he encontrado de LoPaís mientras buscaba nosequé gilipollez feminista

Ascensos y pluses solo para hombres en la contrata que limpia la Xunta

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ojorrrrrlllllll jajaja que los cristaleros cobran pluses "aunque sólo se suban a un tercer piso" mientras la pobre Maripuri no tiene su plus por alcanzar la grapadora de lo alto de la estantería        

Por Estadística simplona, más o menos el 50% de esos cristaleros han votado PSOE Podemos ERC CuP Bildu Mareas Compromís etc

Pues eso, que han votado un (literalmente), *cuando tu vida debería valer lo mismo que la contractura de MariPuri*



Está claro que con los fashas, los obreros estaban al borde de un abismo... gracias al hobrero progre, han dado un gran salto adelante



Repito, Verbatim de LoPaís joder, se superan día a día

Como dijo Joe Rogan,
[_this story] is perfect, it's beautiful, it's like a rose in a bad neighbourhood that pops up out of the concrete and it comes out PERFECT

_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas 

 Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas *
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Ascensos y pluses solo para hombres en la contrata que limpia la Xunta*
*El 90% de la plantilla que gestiona la empresa Grupo Norte son mujeres pero ninguna cobra complementos ni sube de categoría*
Otros
60

Enviar por correo
Imprimir
SONIA VIZOSO

Santiago de Compostela 20 JUN 2018 - 08:17 CEST




Concentración ante la Xunta de las trabajadoras de Grupo Norte el pasado 24 de mayo.
En la contrata que limpia desde hace casi una década los edificios de la Xunta en Santiago de Compostela, de la multinacional de servicios Grupo Norte, 17 hombres sacan brillo a los cristales y 113 mujeres, a todo lo demás. Los primeros cobran por ello un plus de peligrosidad, penosidad y toxicidad sea cual sea la ubicación o altura de los ventanales y, cuando alcanzan cierta antigüedad, son ascendidos a peones especialistas. Las segundas, el 90% de la plantilla, no perciben ningún complemento aunque tengan que encaramarse a una estantería, responsabilizarse de las llaves de los despachos o vaciar la basura, y todas son peones a secas, incluso las veteranas que acumulan más de 20 años años en el puesto. Solo la ausencia de ascensos entre la plantilla femenina supone una diferencia de sueldo con respecto a sus compañeros de 1.500 euros anuales, una brecha que aumenta en más de 900 euros si se suma solo el complemento de peligrosidad.
*MÁS INFORMACIÓN*

Bruselas recuerda a España que reducir la brecha salarial sí es competencia de los Gobiernos
Los jueces canarios anulan el pacto salarial de un hotel porque era sexista
La justicia andaluza impone una novedosa sentencia contra la discriminación salarial a las mujeres
La empresa, que factura 212 millones anuales y tiene 12.400 empleados, admite las diferencias entre mujeres y hombres en su contrata de Santiago pero niega que se trate de un caso de discriminación salarial a las primeras porque “las circunstancias salariales no están marcadas por el género sino por la categoría laboral que fija el convenio”. Ese convenio, sostiene un portavoz del Grupo Norte, es el que también marca que los cristaleros, todos hombres, sumen a su sueldo un plus de peligrosidad aunque no limpien en las alturas. Un complemento salarial que no perciben las mujeres limpiadoras aunque se suban a una escalera.
La compañía recuerda que el plus de peligrosidad, que supone unos 80 euros mensuales, “lo determina el convenio en función de la categoría y la actividad” y sostiene que la “limpieza de despachos no está incluida”. Desde el sindicato CIG, Anxo Noceda defiende, sin embargo, que “hay puestos desempeñados por mujeres en los que sí concurren las circunstancias” exigidas por ese complemento. “El trabajo de los cristaleros no es tan diferente al de las limpiadoras, porque determinadas superficies que ellas limpian también requieren 'cierta práctica y especialización' como fija textualmente el convenio estatal para la categoría de peón especialista”, explica Noceda, quien ve en el Grupo Norte un ejemplo de “la discrecionalidad empresarial en las retribuciones” que está en el origen de la brecha salarial entre hombres y mujeres.
Las limpiadoras de la Xunta se concentran cada jueves desde el pasado 24 de mayo frente a la sede del Gobierno de Alberto Núñez Feijóo para reclamar que todas las limpiadoras que tengan tres años de antigüedad sean ascendidas, como hasta ahora se ha hecho con sus compañeros. La chispa que hizo estallar las movilizaciones saltó en abril, cuando cuatro limpiadores hombres con categoría de peones, la que tienen todas las mujeres de la contrata, fueron promocionados a cristaleros y, por tanto, a peones especialistas, lo que supone 100 euros más al mes en su nómina. El comité de empresa denuncia que no fue siquiera informado.
“Esos hombres no tienen ni nuestra antigüedad ni saben más que nosotras. A las mujeres en esta empresa nunca se nos ha dado siquiera la oportunidad de ser cristaleras. ¿Por qué no podemos? ¡Si ya limpiamos las ventanas de nuestras casas! Los ascensos se deben dar por concurso”, protesta Amelia Sayáns, presidenta del comité de empresa y desde hace 23 años trabajadora de la limpieza en el palacio de San Caetano donde tiene Feijóo el despacho presidencial. Pese a los años que lleva en el puesto, viendo pasar por la contrata distintas adjudicatarias, sigue dando el callo en la categoría laboral más baja y no llega a mileurista.
Las trabajadoras de Grupo Norte no se explican por qué tiene que cobrar más un hombre que limpia las mamparas interiores de las oficinas de la Xunta que una mujer que saca lustre a los baños o escaleras con desinfectantes. Y denuncian también que nunca se les ha dado siquiera la oportunidad de ser cristaleros, terreno laboral reservado exclusivamente a sus compañeros. Ellos, añade Sayáns sobre la falta de cobertura de bajas que multiplica su carga de trabajo, pueden demorar tareas de un día para otro; ellas no, porque deben firmar partes diarios.
La situación se arrastra desde hace años, pero el malestar entre las trabajadoras de Grupo Norte en Santiago se revolvió cuando el año pasado descubrieron que, además, algunos de sus compañeros cobraban cuantiosos pluses no recogidos siquiera en el convenio. Fue durante la licitación del servicio por parte de la Consellería de Presidencia, que volvió a recaer en la misma compañía. El pliego de cláusulas administrativas destapó complementos extra que oscilan entre los 900 y los 25.000 euros anuales.
Para atajar las protestas, el Grupo Norte le ha ofrecido al comité de empresa el ascenso a la categoría de peón especialista de 12 de las 117 mujeres en cuatro años, trabajadoras que deberían “ser reubicadas en otro tipo de tareas con un riesgo mayor” para justificar el ascenso, esgrime la empresa. A los representantes sindicales no les parece suficiente y exigen medidas para cerrar la brecha del pasado. “Con la oferta de la empresa se dejaría fuera a más de 100 empleadas que superan los años de antigüedad que hasta ahora han reunido los hombres para ser ascendidos”, arguye el sindicalista Noceda, quien propone que la categoría les sea reconocida de forma inmediata a todas las empleadas con un trienio de antigüedad, aunque llegue a sus nóminas de forma progresiva hasta 2020.
La empresa cifra el coste de la demanda de las trabajadoras en unos 300.000 euros y sostiene que no la puede asumir. La negociación, afirman desde ambas partes, sigue abierta y la Consellería de Presidencia, cuya sede adecentan cada día las operarias movilizadas, se ha ofrecido a mediar. En las reuniones con la cúpula del Grupo Norte, cuenta la presidenta del comité de empresa, las portavoces de las limpiadoras suelen ser las únicas mujeres.


----------



## Sha'anti Al-Bascal (2 Oct 2020)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> He visto en un kiosco que venden 3 revistas del jueves por 3.95.
> 
> Mirando la web del jueves no me queda claro si es cosa del propio jueves o es del kiosco, pero me nutre igualmente en cualquier caso.
> 
> Un kiosco puede vender revistas por debajo del precio marcado por la propia revista, o estaria cometiendo una ilegalidad??



No se venden ni padios

Enviado desde mi POCOPHONE F1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## etsai (2 Oct 2020)

Maravillosa ironía...



leba dijo:


> En twitter lo tienen colgado. Para interesados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PANTOMIMA FULL SE RIE DE BURBUJA


----------



## audienorris1899 (3 Oct 2020)

Hace 5 años, un alumno de un instituto barcelonés mató con una ballesta a un profesor e hirió a 4 compañeros. El graciosillo Mainat hizo un comentario en Twitter sobre el suceso:








"Mi mujer también! ¿Tengo que preocuparme?"


Pero no sólo eso, lo que él no sabía es que su mujer era fan de esta serie también: Nurses Who Kill | Netflix


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

Pablo Iglesias denuncia que alguien ha querido entrar en su casa de Ávila: ¿'okupas'?


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

Los médicos catalanes convocan cuatro días de huelga en la atención primaria

_Metges de Catalunya reclama mejoras retributivas y laborales y denuncia el "desmantelamiento" del servicio._
_*El sindicato denuncia que es la comunidad que más facultativos pierde porque se marchan al extranjero o a otras autonomías con mejores contratos y mayor calidad asistencia*_*l.*
Igual exigir el catalufo hasta para cagar tiene algo de culpa también... 

Que salgan a aplaudir ahora los subnormales a las 20h.


----------



## silenus (3 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> La esposa de Josep Maria Mainat (La Trinca y Gestmusic) intentó matarle con insulina para evitar el divorcio
> 
> Él 72 años, ella 37, rusa.



Jojojojo

Lío en la casa de Mainat: aparece un amante de la esposa detenida y una ex novia dice que es "escort"


----------



## Gothaus (3 Oct 2020)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> He visto en un kiosco que venden 3 revistas del jueves por 3.95.
> 
> Mirando la web del jueves no me queda claro si es cosa del propio jueves o es del kiosco, pero me nutre igualmente en cualquier caso.
> 
> Un kiosco puede vender revistas por debajo del precio marcado por la propia revista, o estaria cometiendo una ilegalidad??



Ellos mismos han buscado su propia ruina desde hace un par de décadas. Se lo merecen, por comisarios políticos.


----------



## Visilleras (3 Oct 2020)

Lío en casa de Josep Maria Mainat: su esposa contrata a un escort, la novia se presenta en la vivienda y es agredida en el interior


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Oct 2020)

UN PROGRE DE LA PSOE DISFRUTANDO


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Oct 2020)

Otro caso más de progre que pierde su "modo de vida" por denuncia anónima

Ya ves tú, con la vida resuelta y status de posicionadito antisistemita, con todas las papeletas para acabar con BMW + chalet en las afueras + Mireya Tendrá que acabar vendiendo zapatillas Nike en el Decathlón

Como detalle a tener en cuenta, los progres de la CUP *ya descuentan estadísticamente*, que todo hombre heterosexual se llevará una denuncia genaril a lo largo de la vida. *No se ponen a expulsar hasta la segunda denuncia genaril*

¿no os resulta curioso, a la par que nutritivo?
---------------------------------------------------------
Político de la CUP degusta una VioGen bien gostossa

--------------------------------------------------------
*
Arrufat se fue de la CUP con una denuncia interna por agresión sexual*
12
*Los hechos “no fueron denunciados a la justicia ordinaria” en su momento y se trató todo desde dentro del partido*




Imagen de archivo de Quim Arrufat durante una presentación telemática (LVE)
REDACCIÓN
04/10/2020 20:51 | Actualizado a 04/10/2020 23:18
*Quim Arrufat *se marchó de la* CUP* en abril de 2019 con dos denuncias internas por casos de abusos sexuales, uno de ellos de una agresión, según publica este domingo el diario Ara. Por aquel entonces, Arrufat tenía pensado participar en las elecciones municipales, concretamente en la lista de Vilanova i la Geltrú. Ninguna de los dos casos fueron denunciados en la justicia ordinaria, sino que fueron tratados internamente por el partido.
La CUP confirmó posteriormente en un comunicado que el por entonces diputado en el Parlament dejo él partido cuando “se encontraba en medio de un proceso de gestión de agresiones machista” y mientras estan se gestionaban a través del protocolo de la formación, según dice el comunicado de la formación independentista.
El protocolo de la CUP establece que una repetición de este tipo de acusación, una vez analizada e investigada internamente, implica para el agresor su expulsión del partido, aunque Arrufat lo abandonó antes de que se hiciese efectiva una suspensión de militancia.
*El segundo caso de abusos sexuales fue el detonante de que Arrufat dejara la CUP antes de que fuera expulsado siguiendo el protocolo del partido en estos casos*

Según cita el mencionado diario, uno de los episodios tuvo lugar en 2014 y el otro durante sus últimos meses como miembro de la CUP. Fue este segundo el detonante para que marchara de la formación. No obstante, los hechos “no fueron denunciados a la justicia ordinaria”
Se trató todo “desde dentro del partido, a través de su comisión de abordaje de las agresiones machistas y siguiendo los protocolos que tiene la CUP para tratar estas situaciones”.
La formación asegura que su protocolo sobre agresiones implica confidencialidad, por lo que guarda “el anonimato de la persona agredida para evitar victimizarla doblemente”, y añade que la CUP apoyaría la decisión de toda agredida de emprender otras vías de denuncia.
”Asumimos y reconocemos que se dan casos de agresiones en el seno de la organización y que la CUP no es ajena al patriarcado”, afirma el partido, y recalca que por eso tiene un protocolo propio y una comisión que gestiona las denuncias.

Al minuto
Luces de guerra contra los narcos
Una violación en grupo y una red de proxenetas sacuden Valencia
¿Hay que limitar el acceso a los espacios naturales?
Trabajadores en ERTE: “Algunos han tenido que recurrir al Banco de Alimentos”
Atrapados en la ruta de los Balcanes
Robots para catalogar a los periodistas según su credibilidad






¡Atraco al Barça en el Camp Nou!
Alarma en Roland Garros: Zverev, “muy enfermo y con fiebre”


----------



## Woden (5 Oct 2020)

Su apellido ya indica cómo se ha quedado el andoba. muahahah


----------



## Visilleras (5 Oct 2020)

Angela denuncia dos veces a Josep Maria Mainat por "violencia machista"

Karma Karma Karma
Karma Chamaleon


----------



## RyanPajares (5 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Los médicos catalanes convocan cuatro días de huelga en la atención primaria
> 
> _Metges de Catalunya reclama mejoras retributivas y laborales y denuncia el "desmantelamiento" del servicio._
> _*El sindicato denuncia que es la comunidad que más facultativos pierde porque se marchan al extranjero o a otras autonomías con mejores contratos y mayor calidad asistencia*_*l.*
> ...


----------



## Sir Orrin (6 Oct 2020)




----------



## DonManuel (6 Oct 2020)

Sir Orrin dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 451800



La noticia es de 2017, pero nutritiva sin duda


----------



## silenus (6 Oct 2020)

Así anuncian la casa de Josep María Mainat como prostíbulo


----------



## ELVR (6 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Así anuncian la casa de Josep María Mainat como prostíbulo



Y digo yo, desde mi hijnorancia, si eres uno de los dueños de una de las productoras más importantes de TV en el país: ¿Por qué te complicas la vida haciendo un Puti-AirBNB en tu casa?

A no ser claro, que haya por ahí sobregastos ocultos.


----------



## Visilleras (7 Oct 2020)

Denuncia a la prensa por acoso
Josep María Mainat, en un comunicado: "En el último mes hemos cambiado tres veces de domicilio"


----------



## nelsoncito (9 Oct 2020)

Maricona progre triturada por el feminazismo criminal. Ahora se pone a llorar.

Recomiendo la castración preventiva por el delito de conversación telefónica presuntamente acosadora.


----------



## Woden (9 Oct 2020)

Terf contra trans a cuál más loqui and the loquer.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (9 Oct 2020)




----------



## Conde Duckula (10 Oct 2020)

Una de progres pillados con el culo al aire.


----------



## Woden (10 Oct 2020)

HOW SWEET IT IS


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Oct 2020)

Y mucho que nos alegramos en tu caso, por las políticas que tú ayudaste a promulgar...


----------



## hijoPutin (10 Oct 2020)

jajejijoju ahora a llorar por los prucessus Inquisitorials, tú

Ara, ara ya no m'es grato quina Feminismo


----------



## Cormac (14 Oct 2020)

Apuesto a que los jóvenes eran MENAS "reinsertados"


*Dos jóvenes, detenidos por agredir sexualmente a una compañera de trabajo en el parquin de un hotel de Utebo*
*Los arrestados, autor y cómplice, mantenían una relación laboral con la víctima, dedicada a la asistencia y acogida de menores no acompañados en una fundación.*

Dos jóvenes, detenidos por agredir sexualmente a una compañera de trabajo en el parquin de un hotel de Utebo


*Ambos jóvenes, de 20 y 19 años y nacionalidad marroquí*, según precisan las mismas fuentes,* eran compañeros de trabajo de la víctima*, los cuales se habían trasladado a Zaragoza en apoyo del personal de la fundación para la que trabajan durante unos días, ya que su puesto laboral se encuentra en otras sedes de la geografía española, indican.


----------



## Woden (14 Oct 2020)

Cosas morunas.


----------



## Conde Duckula (14 Oct 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Apuesto a que los jóvenes eran MENAS "reinsertados"
> 
> 
> *Dos jóvenes, detenidos por agredir sexualmente a una compañera de trabajo en el parquin de un hotel de Utebo*
> ...



Agresión sexual cuidadín que puede ser la violación de toda la vida pero te lo sueltan así y parece que la han metido mano.

Eso sí, si es un español dando una cachetada en el culo, lo llamarán "salvaje violación"


----------



## silenus (14 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> El Supremo investigará al magistrado 'progresista' del Tribunal Constitucional Fernando Valdés por violencia doméstica



Jijijiji

Fernando Valdés renuncia al cargo de magistrado del TC y reduce a tres los miembros de la minoría


----------



## LuisZarzal (14 Oct 2020)

silenus dijo:


> Jijijiji
> 
> Fernando Valdés renuncia al cargo de magistrado del TC y reduce a tres los miembros de la minoría



No me queda claro. ¿Era un magistrado progre o facha? Probablemente fachorro, parece.

Menudo país más chavista nos va a quedar, ¿verdad? Ya dicen que sarna con gusto no pica.


----------



## LuisZarzal (14 Oct 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Apuesto a que los jóvenes eran MENAS "reinsertados"
> 
> 
> *Dos jóvenes, detenidos por agredir sexualmente a una compañera de trabajo en el parquin de un hotel de Utebo*
> ...



Venía a poner exactamente esto. Colaboradora de centro de Menas, probablemente drogada y bien follada por uno de ellas. Los compañeros de trabajo que ponen eran antiguos menas que se habían presentado voluntarios para trabajar en el tema. O sea, la tía iba con los violadores en el coche tan contenta. Hay que joderse...


----------



## diogenes de sinope (14 Oct 2020)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> No me queda claro. ¿Era un magistrado progre o facha? Probablemente fachorro, parece.
> 
> Menudo país más chavista nos va a quedar, ¿verdad? Ya dicen que sarna con gusto no pica.



Designado por el partido que fomentó la revolución de 1934.

*Fernando Valdés*, miembro del *Tribunal Constitucional* designado en 2012 por el Congreso de los Diputados a propuesta del PSOE, fue detenido anoche por un *presunto delito de violencia de género* contra su mujer.

Fernando Valdés, magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional, detenido por violencia de género


----------



## LuisZarzal (14 Oct 2020)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> Designado por el partido que fomentó la revolución de 1934.
> 
> *Fernando Valdés*, miembro del *Tribunal Constitucional* designado en 2012 por el Congreso de los Diputados a propuesta del PSOE, fue detenido anoche por un *presunto delito de violencia de género* contra su mujer.
> 
> Fernando Valdés, magistrado del Tribunal Constitucional, detenido por violencia de género



Gracias por la información. Este hombre, por lo tanto estaba a favor de que a los hombres se les juzgue con leyes diferentes ante las agresiones en el entorno familiar. Es decir, sin presunción de inocencia y calabozo automático, orden de alejamiento y pensión a los hijos además de pérdida del uso de la casa familiar y a pagar hipoteca si es que queda.

Le está bien empleado. Quien a hierro mata a hierro muere. Espero que caiga todo el peso de la "justicia de género" y que aprenda la lección y no vuelva a ser progre. Aunque el mal ya lo ha hecho.


----------



## Cormac (15 Oct 2020)

El colectivo animalista ‘Almas veganas’ vive un momento complicado desde que saliera a la luz que Fanny, el rostro más visible del grupo, es prostituta de lujo.

A través de un vídeo compartido en redes sociales, Fanny confiesa que están viviendo «una época muy difícil» y que se siente «responsable» de esa falta ayuda. El colectivo ha perdido todo el dinero que habían recogido de las donaciones en una recaudación que tenían abierta en Internet desde hace unos meses.


«Me siento responsable de esta falta de apoyo. Se han dado de baja madrinas, socias, han dejado de llegar donaciones puntuales, ha bajado bastante la venta desde la web. Me sabe muy mal», lamenta Fanny.










El desplume de Fanny 'La Vegana': de descubrirse su trabajo como escort a perder todo el dinero mientras su granja cae en picado - Periodista Digital


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Oct 2020)

(Inspiración) Ahhhh...., el río de la vida, que se renueva constantemente:

*Tema mítico* : - El maestro decapitado hoy organizaba exposiciones "celebrando la diversidad" en su colegio de forma habitual.


----------



## Mazaldeck (17 Oct 2020)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> (Inspiración) Ahhhh...., el río de la vida, que se renueva constantemente:
> 
> *Tema mítico* : - El maestro decapitado hoy organizaba exposiciones "celebrando la diversidad" en su colegio de forma habitual.



Venía a traer esto, veo que ya está hecho.


----------



## - Escolta espacial - (17 Oct 2020)

Lo peor es que cada vez hay mas porque ya les lavan el tarro desde que nacen. 
Nosotros seremos la última generación libre, muestros hijos y nietos adoctrinados y sentenciados. Nuestras hijas con un puto burka.


----------



## silenus (17 Oct 2020)

España premia al feminismo oficialista en Egipto y desata la indignación de las activistas perseguidas


----------



## Cormac (21 Oct 2020)




----------



## etsai (21 Oct 2020)

Cormac dijo:


>



Nos vamos a enseñar arte a los niños pobres de Panama y a subirlo al Instagram jijijiji.
Es que quedarse en Holanda, echarse un novio formal y formar una familia es aburrido y opresivo tía jijiji.

Nada malo nos puede pasar jijiji.

A menos que nos crucemos con un hombre blanco machista votante de Trump, claro.







¿Pero que tienen las mujeres jóvenes en la cabeza?


----------



## JuanKagamp (21 Oct 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Nos vamos a enseñar arte a los niños pobres de Panama y a subirlo al Instagram jijijiji.
> Es que quedarse en Holanda, echarse un novio formal y formar una familia es aburrido y opresivo tía jijiji.
> 
> Nada malo nos puede pasar jijiji.
> ...



Lo de los voluntariados de las tías es una manera de camuflar que se van de turismo sexual, es obvio que si quieres ayudar te pones a ayudar a tu vecino en tu ciudad, entre los cuales seguro que hay moronegros por si son así de progres antiblancas. Pero nada, el falso pudor de la mujer, para evitar el qué dirán se van al quinto coño.

Una mujer que se va a un país marrónido es una buena persona que va a ayudar jijijiji, un hombre que va a Tailandia o Cuba es un pervertido.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (21 Oct 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Nos vamos a enseñar arte a los niños pobres de Panama y a subirlo al Instagram jijijiji.
> Es que quedarse en Holanda, echarse un novio formal y formar una familia es aburrido y opresivo tía jijiji.
> 
> Nada malo nos puede pasar jijiji.
> ...



Películas de Disney.
Nosotros pensaremos con la polla, pero pensamos.
A la mujer occidental, desde que le crecen las tetas, deja de tener actividad cerebral compleja.


----------



## Visilleras (24 Oct 2020)

https://www.europapress.es/andaluci...ia-falsa-violencia-genero-20201023201809.html


----------



## hijoPutin (31 Oct 2020)

Mientras buscaba un GIF del Fat Ferreras tecleando facha racista masclista para contestar al post de el típico repartidor de carnets de demócrata con el avatar del "papasito de acero" me he encontrado otra perlita que hará las delicias de la _mala hente de este foro criptofakzista_


Sarah Silverman pierde un contrato por haberse echado betún en la cara hace unos quince años


¿Y quién es Sarah Silverman? Pues os la podéis imaginar

Comediante judía progre de éxito; incluso ha hecho sus pinitos en alguna película (la tipa estaba buenilla, lo cual ayuda bastante en Hollywood )

Pues eso, progre a tope, feminista a tope, anti-Trump a tope, ecology friendly a tope, Bernie Sanders a tope, demócrata a tope, tope woke. Todo a tope de "lo que tienes que ser y opinar para poder triunfar en el mundo cultural yankee"

Pues resulta que, tras veinte años de carrera humorística haciendo chistes "irónicamente racistas" el boomerang del karma le vuelve en forma de absurdo... por un sketch en una serie en la que se pinta la cara de betún para dar el enésimo sermón politicorrecto. Lo que pasa es que, gracias a la ideología de mierda de esta gente, lo que antaño era progresista, hogaño es extremoderechistaNegacionistaNaziMachistadeAdolfTrump

Silverman iba a hacer un papel en una película del 2019 cuando, oh chorprecha , un titiritero negro conocido en su casa a la hora de comer decide intentar hacerse famoso a su costa (y a costa de otros cuantos titiriteros hollywoodienses, progres todos, of course). Publica un twit tope indignado diciendo que el Blackface es terríblemente doloroso, que es un crimen (está el holocausto, luego el Descubrimiento de América y ya el Blackface).

El notas dice que es un gesto que hace que los negros sientan de nuevo los látigos sobre sus espaldas 170 años después, y que si hay que cancelar a todos los progres blanquitos que en algún momento de su vida se hayan disfrazado de algo racializado... pues una pena, pero que a joderse. Ah, y que putos blancos, el racismo de los negros no existe, hijoputas

Sorprendentemente, la tipa pierde el papel , confiesa que el titiritero tiene toda la razón del mundo , que está muy avergonzada ... pero que qué mala gente que hay en twitter que salen en tromba a pedir que la despidan

Ya sabes progre, la idea era cojonuda hasta que te la aplicaron a ti 

PD: Han pillado desde Jimmy Fallon hasta Jimmy Kimmel (que es una especie de Buenafuente yankee)
------------------------------------------------------------


*Sarah Silverman: I was fired from film after blackface photo resurfaced*
This article is more than *1 year old*
The comedian says she was let go from a movie project after producers became aware of a 2007 comedy sketch in which she wore blackface
Catherine Shoard
 @catherineshoard
Mon 12 Aug 2019 12.27 BSTLast modified on Mon 26 Aug 2019 14.12 BST
Shares
430


‘Regrets’ … Sarah Silverman. Photograph: Michael Rowe/Netflix

Sarah Silverman has said she was recently fired from a film after producers unearthed a still of her in 2007 wearing blackface for a comedy sketch.
Guesting on The Bill Simmons Podcast, Silverman said that she was let go the day before shooting on her scenes was due to start because of the photo, taken on the set of The Sarah Silverman Show.
“I recently was going to do a movie, a sweet part,” she said, “then, at 11pm the night before, they fired me because they saw a picture of me in blackface from that episode.
“I didn’t fight it. They hired someone else who is wonderful but who has never stuck their neck out. It was so disheartening. It just made me real, real sad, because I really kind of devoted my life to making it right.”





*Sarah Silverman: ‘I cringe at material I did 10 years ago'*


Read more
Silverman did not name the film but discussed “cancel culture” with Simmons, saying that the current climate had left her feeling fearful. “I think it’s really scary and it’s a very odd thing that it’s invaded the left primarily and the right will mimic it,” adding that she dubs it “righteousness porn”.
“It’s like, if you’re not on board, if you say the wrong thing, if you had a tweet once, everyone is, like, throwing the first stone,” she continued. “It’s so odd. It’s a perversion. It’s really, ‘Look how righteous I am and now I’m going to press refresh all day long to see how many likes I get in my righteousness.’”
Silverman has previously expressed mixed feelings concerning the sketch, telling GQ last month that at the time she was praised for the sketch, which enormously increased her profile.
“It was like, I’m playing a character, and I know this is wrong, so I can say it. I’m clearly liberal. That was such liberal-bubble stuff, where I actually thought it was dealing with racism by using racism.
“I don’t get joy in that any more. It makes me feel yucky. All I can say is that I’m not that person any more.”
In 2015, she called it her most “regrettable joke”, yet said criticism of the image was based on a lack of information.
“There’s a still of me on Twitter in blackface and it’s totally out of context and I tweeted it when Twitter was new and the people who followed me watched that show and it was from that show,” she said. “Now it’s forever there and it looks … it’s totally racist out of context and I regret that.”


----------



## Albion (1 Nov 2020)

Esta nutre pero en plan cocina de diseño, con hidrógeno líquido y finas hierbas aromáticas.


----------



## JuanKagamp (1 Nov 2020)

Está fácil la rima para darle un consejo de lo que se puede comer el señor Pepe.


----------



## Decipher (2 Nov 2020)




----------



## Cormac (3 Nov 2020)




----------



## hijoPutin (4 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 475523
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 475524




JA JE JI JO JU

qui a qui timíis qui ni pidais dicir? ñiñiñiñiñi ñiñi ñi

Un par de cepilladas de la censura después....

hi pirdidi seis iñis di mi tribiji y mi firmi di vidi, ni sí ni quí is li qui diji qui mirizqui isi triti

jajajajajajaajaaja


----------



## JuanKagamp (5 Nov 2020)

¡NUTRE! Blancos votantes de Biden cagados en la boca por manifestantes negros


----------



## Gothaus (5 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 475523
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 475524



Yo estaba suscrito a este tío en YouTube. Acabo de cancelar la suscripción.


----------



## hijoPutin (5 Nov 2020)

Gothaus dijo:


> Yo estaba suscrito a este tío en YouTube. Acabo de cancelar la suscripción.



¿Quién carajo es el tal Timothy? ¿un comediante? Pues acaba de dar con los límites del humor progresismo


----------



## hijoPutin (7 Nov 2020)

Elisa Beni, AKA la bruja del Norte, tomando el relevo de HKRowlling 

La batalla final entre el queer y el feminismo marxista en pleno apogeo


----------



## pandiella (7 Nov 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Elisa Beni, AKA la bruja del Norte, tomando el relevo de HKRowlling
> 
> La batalla final entre el queer y el feminismo marxista en pleno apogeo



no se si me alegran estas cosas, porque no dejan de reducir el ambito. Una lucha entre burrada A y burrada B. Encontraran un punto de acuerdo superartificioso, sin logica ni consistencia, que sera burrada C. Todo lo que no sea burrada C sera "fascismo"


----------



## hijoPutin (7 Nov 2020)

pandiella dijo:


> no se si me alegran estas cosas, porque no dejan de reducir el ambito. Una lucha entre burrada A y burrada B. Encontraran un punto de acuerdo superartificioso, sin logica ni consistencia, que sera burrada C. Todo lo que no sea burrada C sera "fascismo"



Hasta que la enésima burrada no pueda ser sostenida ni por la mitad de la gente y empiecen a sospechar.

Hace tiempo vi una entrevista que hacía miPavlo (pope político del progresismo) a Evaristo (pope cultural de los que nos creíamos antisistema); en un momento le pregunta algo así como:

P: Y el Feminismo de ahora...
E: Uff, ahí es que... hay mucho dinero metido.... me salgo por peteneras que la cosa iba por unos cauces muy cordiales

Voy a buscarlo a ver si no es fruto de mi imaginación

EDITO: Me acabo de ver la entrevista en la Tuerka, y eran imaginaciones mías... pero en algún momento le preguntarán por "Tengo una chica muy Ye-Ye"


----------



## pandiella (7 Nov 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> *Hasta que la enésima burrada no pueda ser sostenida ni por la mitad de la gente y empiecen a sospechar.*
> 
> Hace tiempo vi una entrevista que hacía miPavlo (pope político del progresismo) a Evaristo (pope cultural de los que nos creíamos antisistema); en un momento le pregunta algo así como:
> 
> ...



no funciona asi, si no quieres ser cancelado, publicamente sostendras burrada C, e incluso ayudaras en las cancelaciones de "fascistas". la burrada del momento sera sostenida por la mayoria


----------



## hijoPutin (10 Nov 2020)

Esta mañana husmeando el aire he sentido un estremecimiento en la Fuelsa Progresista



El que no esté puesto, Naomi Wolf es una famosa Feminista de tercera ola que se hace llamar doctora y tal (y sea probablemente cierto, porque es de una época en la que todo el mundo que pretendiera poner un Dr delante de su nombre necesitaba estudiar algo de verdad). Bueno, pues le acaban de entrar dudas acerca de su voto en las últimas elecciones (for Biden, obviously)

Naomi Wolf - Wikipedia

Preveo, siento en el Éter y en la Energía que da la Pachamama, que esta señora va a pasar de héroe a villano en cero coma. Van siguiendo la estela de HKRowlling, Lidia Falcón y Elisa Beni

Me encanta el olor a karma por las mañanas: huele a inquisiciones Feministas, prescriptores de la verdad levantando el dedito, Broncanos riendose de tus últimas desgracias e incluso a cancelación de libros. Huele, huele a... KARMAZO


----------



## Decipher (10 Nov 2020)

hijoPutin dijo:


> Esta mañana husmeando el aire he sentido un estremecimiento en la Fuelsa Progresista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Visilleras (11 Nov 2020)

Los profes querían que "en el aula entrasen las emociones" y "apoyar el estado emocional de sus alumnos", y ahora son investigados por ACOSO y tildados de *HIPOCRITAS Y DE MACHISTAS* por sus propios ex-alumnos.

Karma de manual

Cientos de acusaciones de acoso y machismo en un instituto público de Palma de Mallorca: "El profe te aprueba si tienes buen cuerpo y te expulsan si vas maquillada"

Nutrición de la buena!!  

_"Cuando me entra el hambre_
_y me apetece una merendola
yo no como algo de fiambre_
_quiero feminismo de tercera ola!" _


Abro hilo al respecto porque toda la historieta que se ha montado es DE TRACA

Milennials blandengues acusan de discriminación a profesores: "Salió la directora y nos llamaba tontos a todos" (Nutrición de MERIENDA)


----------



## hijoPutin (11 Nov 2020)

_*"Cuando me entra el hambre*_
*y me apetece una merendola
yo no como algo de fiambre
quiero feminismo de tercera ola!"*

Con su permiso, @Visilleras, se lo voy a plagiar

Es digno de aparecer en una _Venganza de Don Mendo_ del 2020


----------



## progchild (15 Nov 2020)

El joven condenado por el vídeo del centro de menores: "¿Por defender los derechos de niños amarrados a una cama tienes que acabar en la cárcel?"

Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mis Alaska (15 Nov 2020)

progchild dijo:


> El joven condenado por el vídeo del centro de menores: "¿Por defender los derechos de niños amarrados a una cama tienes que acabar en la cárcel?"
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk



Censura, eso se llama censura. Eres libre de enseñar la mierda del enemigo, pero cuidado con enseñar la propia.

Veo censura 'everywhere'. Aunque esto es más bien un 'aviso a navegantes'.


----------



## Barruno (17 Nov 2020)

Echenique, condenado al pago de 80.000 € por una acusación falsa de violación


----------



## klon (17 Nov 2020)

Barruno dijo:


> Echenique, condenado al pago de 80.000 € por una acusación falsa de violación



Joderrr ya se me han quitado las ganas de cenar..... nutricion maxima y total.


----------



## Albion (17 Nov 2020)

klon dijo:


> Joderrr ya se me han quitado las ganas de cenar..... nutricion maxima y total.



No tanta si piensas que el argentino tiene un sueldo público. La multa se la pagamos entre todos.


----------



## DonManuel (17 Nov 2020)

Albion dijo:


> No tanta si piensas que el argentino tiene un sueldo público. La multa se la pagamos entre todos.



Ni eso. La multa la pagarán afiliados/donantes/subnormales varios, o alguien que le deba un favor.


----------



## Tagghino (17 Nov 2020)

Pablo Echenique, condenado por llamar violador a un inocente


----------



## klon (17 Nov 2020)

DonManuel dijo:


> Ni eso. La multa la pagarán afiliados/donantes/subnormales varios, o alguien que le deba un favor.





DonManuel dijo:


> Ni eso. La multa la pagarán afiliados/donantes/subnormales varios, o alguien que le deba un favor.



En eso llevais razon...... pero dara gusto cuando alguien le pregunte.....

Bueno, dira que la jueza es una fascista de ultraderecha y listos.


----------



## Malvender (17 Nov 2020)




----------



## ELVR (18 Nov 2020)

¿De Wyoming nadie dice nada?


----------



## Malvender (18 Nov 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿De Wyoming nadie dice nada?



Que ha hecho ese desgraciao?


----------



## ELVR (18 Nov 2020)

Malvender dijo:


> Que ha hecho ese desgraciao?



El Gran Wyoming deberá pagar 566.921 euros a Hacienda

Wyoming pierde su batalla judicial con Hacienda: deberá pagar 567.000 euros

Nutrición: Wyoming condenado a pagar medio millón de euros a Hacienda por haber tributado de forma irregular a través de una sociedad pantalla


----------



## Decipher (18 Nov 2020)

ELVR dijo:


> El Gran Wyoming deberá pagar 566.921 euros a Hacienda



Ojo, esta es la izquierda de lo público. Al final siempre es lo mismo, no es que tengan "principios" es que son gente sin escrúpulos que ha encontrado un engañabobos con el que timar a la gente.


----------



## CaCO3 (19 Nov 2020)

Vale. Veo que no lo habéis puesto aún.

*Antes PrOgramas:*



Ana Oramas: "Ante las posiciones xenófobas, racistas, misóginas y contra la ley de violencia de género de Vox no puede haber silencio"

*Ahora LlOramas:*



Oramas: «¿Cuánto tiempo vamos a pagar pensión completa a los inmigrantes mientras la gente pasa hambre?»


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Nov 2020)

Mierda ya había comido y ahora no puedo disfrutar de este banquete de fiesta.


----------



## Decipher (19 Nov 2020)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Vale. Veo que no lo habéis puesto aún.
> 
> *Antes:*
> 
> ...



Que nutrición. Que se los queden todos ellos.


----------



## Black Jack (19 Nov 2020)

CaCO3 dijo:


> Vale. Veo que no lo habéis puesto aún.
> 
> *Antes:*
> 
> ...



Si es que son mongolos. Todo es bueno mientras no te afecte aunque afecte a otros, pero cuando te afecta ya deja de ser bueno. A mí no me afecta la inmigración descontrolada, e incluso me beneficia, pero soy plenamente consciente que hay muchos españoles a los que les perjudica enormemente: devalúan trabajos, aumenta la delincuencia, colapsan servicios, diluyen la identidad española... y por ello estoy totalmente en contra. Pues hala, te los comes con patatas y a ver cómo tus votantes se cabrean y piensan en votar a otros, cosa que realmente no harán porque para qué engañarnos, la gente es gregaria y gilipollas o egoísta e insolidaria, aunque todos vayan de de intelectuales y empáticos. Pues vale.


----------



## CaCO3 (19 Nov 2020)

Black Jack dijo:


> Si es que son mongolos. Todo es bueno mientras no te afecte aunque afecte a otros, pero cuando te afecta ya deja de ser bueno. A mí no me afecta la inmigración descontrolada, e incluso me beneficia, pero soy plenamente consciente que hay muchos españoles a los que les perjudica enormemente: devalúan trabajos, aumenta la delincuencia, colapsan servicios, diluyen la identidad española... y por ello estoy totalmente en contra. Pues hala, te los comes con patatas y a ver cómo tus votantes se cabrean y piensan en votar a otros, cosa que realmente no harán porque para qué engañarnos, la gente es gregaria y gilipollas o egoísta e insolidaria, aunque todos vayan de de intelectuales y empáticos. Pues vale.



Es obvio que esta machanga (usemos vocabulario canario) es el paradigma de lo que es la demagogia y la hipocresía. Palabras bonitas para quedar bien y, cuando es víctima de su propio buenismo y ve que los votantes se le están empezando a rebelar, cambia por completo el discurso y dice justamente lo contrario.

Me alegraría de la situación, si la obligarán a meter a los 17.000 africanos en su casa; pero como nadie obliga a los políticos a hacerse cargo de los desaguidos que propician, me entristece profundamente cualquier fechoría que perpetran los políticos.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (19 Nov 2020)

Goder que empacho


----------



## Acid_303 (19 Nov 2020)

Decipher dijo:


> Que nutrición. Que se los queden todos ellos.



No quería negros? Pues que los disfrute


----------



## audienorris1899 (26 Nov 2020)

Leyendo en Clarín acerca de la muerte de Maradona, me topé con esto:

La historia de la familia que abandonó a los mellizos africanos de seis años en Bahía Blanca







Estaban tan ocupados subiendo fotos de los negritos a Instagram o Facebook que se les pasó el plazo de desistimiento. 

Con la de niños abandonados que hay en Argentina...


----------



## etsai (26 Nov 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Leyendo en Clarín acerca de la muerte de Maradona, me topé con esto:
> 
> La historia de la familia que abandonó a los mellizos africanos de seis años en Bahía Blanca
> 
> ...



*"La mujer se dedica a la fotografía y administra un emprendimiento ligado a la venta de té, mientras que su pareja figura como representante de una franquicia vinculada a la difusión y venta de bolsas ecológicas."*

¡Jajaja si es que son un estereotipo con patas!

Me imagino al matrimonio, acostumbrado a lidiar con la apacible niñita, tratando de controlar a dos negritos de 6 años que son pura energía. 

El padre hasta los cojones y viendo que se ha jodido el karma de la casa y se le han removido todos los chacras, no se le ocurre otra cosa que dejarlos tirados como basura. Era eso o matarlos.


----------



## Jake el perro (28 Nov 2020)

Cuando un progre hijo de progreta se da cuenta que su madre no les importaba un pimiento a la Nostra (tven3)

El hijo de Montserrat Carulla arremete contra TV-3 por la cobertura "indigna" de la muerte de su madre


----------



## progchild (2 Dic 2020)

Detienen a un concejal del PSOE por violencia machista en Valencia

Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MIP (2 Dic 2020)

progchild dijo:


> Detienen a un concejal del PSOE por violencia machista en Valencia
> 
> Enviado desde mi LM-V500N mediante Tapatalk



Hala el desayuno de batido de proteínas a tomar por culo, tomare una barrita de apio crudo.


----------



## Kelowna (2 Dic 2020)

Joder con los argentinos...


----------



## SPQR (6 Dic 2020)

Ocupan la casa de una miembro de podemos pro ocupación


----------



## DonManuel (6 Dic 2020)

Este tiene que ser el mejor hilo del puto foro.


----------



## sada (6 Dic 2020)

Tenéis que haceros una cuenta en tw o 2 y en face y a darles caña de la buena.
No sabéis el poder que tiene twitter y la importancia que le dan los políticos, lo sé de buena tinta, pero nada de ponerlo en vuestro perfil que lo siguen 4 gatos, no no* tenéis que ir al perfil del aludido y dejárselo de respuesta siempre en su ultimo tw. 
Ah y también al perfil de medios de comunicación. *


----------



## CaCO3 (6 Dic 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Ocupan la casa de una miembro de podemos pro ocupación



Venía a colgar esta noticia en el hilo. Por desgracia ya había desayunado.


----------



## cujo (6 Dic 2020)

joder , porque este hilo no tiene chincheta?


----------



## SPQR (6 Dic 2020)

cujo dijo:


> joder , porque este hilo no tiene chincheta?



Cosas del calvo, que le dan miedo los progres.


----------



## Barruno (7 Dic 2020)

Okupan a una podemita que defendía la okupación: "no tengo palabras"


----------



## Kalikatres (7 Dic 2020)

audienorris1899 dijo:


> Leyendo en Clarín acerca de la muerte de Maradona, me topé con esto:
> 
> La historia de la familia que abandonó a los mellizos africanos de seis años en Bahía Blanca
> 
> ...



Al cabo del tiempo se dieron cuenta de que eran negros...


----------



## Pio Pio (8 Dic 2020)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Al cabo del tiempo se dieron cuenta de que eran negros...



Lástima esa madre y hermana en 10 años, tenían asegurada una buena ración de mango negro.


----------



## Hector Servadac (10 Dic 2020)

No se si este estaba ya en el hilo. Es de hace 5 años.

Artista callejero recibe una paliza a manos de unos musulmanes tras pintar los símbolos de “Coexist” en una “No-Go Zone”.

Graffiti artist attacked in Paris ghetto for drawing word 'coexist'


----------



## V. R. N (10 Dic 2020)

¿Veis? Alianza de civilizaciones  
Así va a acabar España en un puñadin de años, mirad:


----------



## Conde Duckula (12 Dic 2020)

Me resulta especialmente gostoso este titular.

Shia LaBeouf, demandado por su ex novia FKA Twigs

Sin embargo pienso que en este caso la chica puede llevar razón así que no sería del todo de este hilo. Para ello tendría que recibir la injusticia que él ha ayudado a crear.

Este tipo es especialmente repulsivo. Siempre ha sido babosamente progre. Iba a manifestaciones antitrump. Hizo aquello de la bandera anti usa. Y en la peli de Transformers se dedican a insultar a la anterior actriz, lo que dicen de ella puede ser cierto pero es muy poco honesto hacérselo decir a un robot en una peli en vez de ir de cara.


----------



## PATITOXXL (12 Dic 2020)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Me resulta especialmente gostoso este titular.
> 
> Shia LaBeouf, demandado por su ex novia FKA Twigs
> 
> ...





Por supuesto que encaja en este hilo, si es inocente está recibiendo el tratamiento que quiso para otros y si es culpable se demuestra que estos hijoputas siempre están acusando a los demás de lo que ellos mismos hacen.


----------



## SPQR (14 Dic 2020)

Upa dance


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2020)

Dabiz Muñoz lleva a concurso y liquidación su restaurante StreetXo de Londres


----------



## SPQR (14 Dic 2020)

Cormac dijo:


> Dabiz Muñoz lleva a concurso y liquidación su restaurante StreetXo de Londres



No me nutre.

Si todos los progres fueran tan trabajadores y montaran empresas como este hombre, en vez de paguitear y parasitar el dinero público, otro gallo nos cantaría. ¿Que le ha ido mal un negocio que montó? Pues como a tanta gente. Mientras no lo haya montado con el dinero de todos via tejemanejes políticos, no veo el problema. Arriesga su patrimonio y pierde.

Que te caiga mejor o peor él o su novia, no es para desearle el mal.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> Que te caiga mejor o peor él o su novia, no es para desearle el mal.



Siempre puede vender su novia al peso para amortizar. 
La carne de ballena se paga tan bien en el mercado japonés.


----------



## klon (14 Dic 2020)

No mecaia muy bien,

Pero si todos los progres trabajaran una decima parte de lo que ha trabajado este, españa seria la hostia.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2020)

klon dijo:


> No mecaia muy bien,
> 
> Pero si todos los progres trabajaran una decima parte de lo que ha trabajado este, españa seria la hostia.


----------



## Cormac (14 Dic 2020)

SPQR dijo:


> No me nutre.
> 
> Si todos los progres fueran tan trabajadores y montaran empresas como este hombre, en vez de paguitear y parasitar el dinero público, otro gallo nos cantaría. ¿Que le ha ido mal un negocio que montó? Pues como a tanta gente. Mientras no lo haya montado con el dinero de todos via tejemanejes políticos, no veo el problema. Arriesga su patrimonio y pierde.
> 
> Que te caiga mejor o peor él o su novia, no es para desearle el mal.



Este tío no me da ninguna pena. Una curita de humildad viene bien de vez en cuando.

Explota a la gente en su restaurante (gracias a dios que acaba de cambiar el horario de apertura de Lunes a Viernes). 1000€ pavos al mes por trabajar 10-15 horas al día. Si vives un poco lejos del restaurante olvídate de irte a tu casa entre servicios las dos horas a descansar un poco. Los chavales que entran no le duran nada, cuando están ahí y descubren que la "beca" que les dan es una nueva manera de esclavizarles.

3000€ por ser jefe de cocina (y olvídate tener vida fuera del restaurante) y estar ahí puteado controlando que todo esté perfecto, porque claro... Dabiz pocas veces está ahí... tiene que correr y hacer ketchups para grandes marcas.

Todo lo que tiene de guay y de transgresor estaría bien que lo aplicara a las personas, a cuidarlas y tratarlas bien. Todos sabemos el marrón que es trabajar en un restaurante y en la hostelería. También nada nuevo que se hecha más horas que un reloj y si no te gusta, búscate otro trabajo.

En estos restaurantes, cuidar a tu equipo es lo más importante, porque aunque él diseñe o fabrique platos al final es tu cocina quien saca adelante tu negocio.


----------



## etsai (15 Dic 2020)

Noticia a coger con pinzas, aunque a todos nos gustaría que fuera verdad.

Han ahostiado a Irantzu



Morenito Winter 2 dijo:


> (Si está repetido el tema lefazo y papelera)
> 
> 
> *Un vecino ataca y golpea a la periodista Irantzu Varela al grito de "lesbiana de mierda"*
> ...



Suerte tuvo el agresor de que Irantzu no tuviera la katana a mano, muahahaha!


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2020)

klon dijo:


> No mecaia muy bien,
> 
> Pero si todos los progres trabajaran una decima parte de lo que ha trabajado este, españa seria la hostia.



Yo te diría una cosa por experiencia y muchos desengaños vitales.

Los tíos que construyen sus empresas de la nada, no salen en la tele ni reciben grandes premios aunque los merezcan más que otros.

Estoy seguro casi al 100% de que este tío tiene un padrino muy potente. Y la imagen que te venden de él, probablemente sea falsa, mínimo, al 50%.

Pero esto solo es mi opinión claro.


----------



## Conde Duckula (15 Dic 2020)

etsai dijo:


> Noticia a coger con pinzas, aunque a todos nos gustaría que fuera verdad.
> 
> Han ahostiado a Irantzu
> 
> ...



Suerte tuvo de no llevar la catana, si no se la quitan y acaban la faena con la herramienta.

No me creo lo que cuenta la hija de puta. A esta la ha zurrado un mena o un macho alfa-dark que se ha traído a casa o alguna clase de calaña similar y se ha inventado esa mierda. Si no, irían a preguntar al vecino que supuestamente la ha pegado. Pero no...

Algo muy nutritivo quiere ocultar el periolisto.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Dic 2020)

Corrupción: - ALERTA: MURIÓ LA ENFERMERA QUE SE DESMAYÓ DESPUÉS DE PONERSE LA VACUNA CONTRA EL COVID-19. NO OS LA PONGAIS


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Dic 2020)

La verdad POLÍTICAMENTE INCORRECTA sobre el desastre de Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## silenus (28 Dic 2020)

*El Covid hunde la taquilla de cine española hasta el peor registro de la historia*


----------



## SPQR (10 Ene 2021)

Se hunde la bodega de Luis Llac, atacada por la nieve fascista y españolista.

Ultima hora: la bodega de vino propiedad de Lluís Llac, se hunde y es destrozada por la nieve.


----------



## SPQR (20 Ene 2021)

El rubius linchado por los suyos al grito de “lo van a pagar loh ricoooohhh”



JuanKagamp dijo:


> El Rubius ha votado rojo (y ha hecho que otros voten rojo) y se va porque las medidas de los rojos arruinan el país, un genio. Ahora que se vaya a otro sitio y siga votando rojo, como los panchitos que se van de países comidos por la mierda roja, se van a España y votan Podemos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548442
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 548449


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Ene 2021)

silenus dijo:


> *El Covid hunde la taquilla de cine española hasta el peor registro de la historia*





Yo creo que el cine español no se vuelve a recuperar. Y a nivel internacional ya deben hacer peliculones porque ya no solo son las medidas para ir a ver una puta película de mierda, a precios carísimos, sino que llevan un año sin rodar, y la pérdida que supone esa paralización en la industria es gorda de cojones. El cine lleva de capa caída años. 

Un actor digamos, con una carrera estable, puede hacer unas tres producciones al año sin problema. Sólo uno, imaginad a varios y muchos, el dinero que se mueve ahí. Y no creo que se vuelva a rodar algo este año tampoco. La hostia es gorda, y esto especialmente en España, donde la propaganda lleva décadas, es altísima nutrición. La cantidad de progres que se van a pudrir va a ser épica y colosal.


----------



## MTJohnny (25 Ene 2021)

Verano de 2020. Sindicato estadounidense de instaladores y técnicos en canalizaciones (fontaneros, soldadores, etc) muestra su total apoyo a Biden.








Ni una semana ha pasado de la toma de posesión del anciano presidente, y ya se están arrepintiendo, ya que una de sus primeras medidas ha sido la de suspender la construcción de la Keystone XL Pipeline, una obra faraónica de la que dependían miles de puestos de trabajo directos.


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (25 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que el cine español no se vuelve a recuperar. Y a nivel internacional ya deben hacer peliculones porque ya no solo son las medidas para ir a ver una puta película de mierda, a precios carísimos, sino que llevan un año sin rodar, y la pérdida que supone esa paralización en la industria es gorda de cojones. El cine lleva de capa caída años.
> 
> Un actor digamos, con una carrera estable, puede hacer unas tres producciones al año sin problema. Sólo uno, imaginad a varios y muchos, el dinero que se mueve ahí. Y no creo que se vuelva a rodar algo este año tampoco. La hostia es gorda, y esto especialmente en España, donde la propaganda lleva décadas, es altísima nutrición. La cantidad de progres que se van a pudrir va a ser épica y colosal.


----------



## willock (25 Ene 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _He impulsado la ley de violencia de género para expulsar de la sociedad civil a cualquier hombre símplemente por haber sido acusado sin pruebas._




Espero ansioso el estreno de : "viogenización II, full Karma podemos edición"


----------



## silenus (25 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que el cine español no se vuelve a recuperar. Y a nivel internacional ya deben hacer peliculones porque ya no solo son las medidas para ir a ver una puta película de mierda, a precios carísimos, sino que llevan un año sin rodar, y la pérdida que supone esa paralización en la industria es gorda de cojones. El cine lleva de capa caída años.
> 
> Un actor digamos, con una carrera estable, puede hacer unas tres producciones al año sin problema. Sólo uno, imaginad a varios y muchos, el dinero que se mueve ahí. Y no creo que se vuelva a rodar algo este año tampoco. La hostia es gorda, y esto especialmente en España, donde la propaganda lleva décadas, es altísima nutrición. La cantidad de progres que se van a pudrir va a ser épica y colosal.



No se extrañe si les salvan los maricomplejines de la derechita cobarde, creyendo que así les van a tratar mejor.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (25 Ene 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Verano de 2020. Sindicato estadounidense de instaladores y técnicos en canalizaciones (fontaneros, soldadores, etc) muestra su total apoyo a Biden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554050
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaajajajajaja esta es MUNDIAL!
Apoyan a Biden porque son un sindicato progre, y lo primero que hace Biden es cargarse ese proyecto.
Ahora lo que me nutriría muchísimo es que los miembros de ese sindicato pidiesen las cabezas de los responsables.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (25 Ene 2021)

silenus dijo:


> *El Covid hunde la taquilla de cine española hasta el peor registro de la historia*



esto ya es de triple trombo mortal en la cava superior, la inferior y la aorta... qué nutrición.


----------



## etsai (25 Ene 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Yo creo que el cine español no se vuelve a recuperar. Y a nivel internacional ya deben hacer peliculones porque ya no solo son las medidas para ir a ver una puta película de mierda, a precios carísimos, sino que llevan un año sin rodar, y la pérdida que supone esa paralización en la industria es gorda de cojones. El cine lleva de capa caída años.
> 
> Un actor digamos, con una carrera estable, puede hacer unas tres producciones al año sin problema. Sólo uno, imaginad a varios y muchos, el dinero que se mueve ahí. Y no creo que se vuelva a rodar algo este año tampoco. La hostia es gorda, y esto especialmente en España, donde la propaganda lleva décadas, es altísima nutrición. La cantidad de progres que se van a pudrir va a ser épica y colosal.



Los que de verdad acabarán comiendo moscas son los del mundo del teatro y espectaculos varios, que están en el guano total. Y son más rojos que un tomate todos.

A este hilo le esperan tardes de gloria, no pestañeen que se lo pierden.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Ene 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Los que de verdad acabarán comiendo moscas son los del mundo del teatro y espectaculos varios, que están en el guano total. Y son más rojos que un tomate todos.
> 
> A este hilo le esperan tardes de gloria, no pestañeen que se lo pierden.




El tema de celebridades, actores y esperpentos varios de la farándula será épico sin ningún genero de dudas. Son progres, así que coged palomitas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 Ene 2021)

No sé si en algún momento lo he puesto aquí pero lo acabo de volver a ver y preveo ruina en breves en al menos, uno de estos casos (el segundo):

Bar cercano a mi casa, el día 13 de marzo del 2020 colocaron un cartel en la puerta "nosotros nos vamos a casa, haz tú lo mismo". Ahora están llorando por la que se ha liado con la hostelería, toques de queda, etc...pero vamos a ver, si ellos mismos hicieron campaña del quedarse en casa todo muy a favor de los mantras del gobierno. Si sobreviven, es por parroquianos diarios fijos. 

El local de meriendas para llevar de unos metros cerca, abierto post confinamiento bajo el patrocinio de un político del PSOE, amiguito de las propietarias que son afines por añadir algo más, a la agenda de la igualdá: no va ni el Tato, siempre está vacío, pasas por la puerta y te miran como si te necesitaran (necesitan mi dinero, claro) pero a la vez te miran con asco porque yo por lo menos el bozal lo llevo bajado siempre que puedo y eso es algo escandaloso para la mentalidad de esta gente. Pero se quejan que no va nadie, preveo cierre de este negocio en breve.


----------



## Lego. (26 Ene 2021)

otia, pues mira que he he buscado veces este hilo y nunca conseguí encontrarlo.

Hasta pregunté por él en un par de ocasiones, sin respuesta. Ya pensaba que era un mito burbujil.

Buena noticia: Cancelada la serie de Bardem sobre Cortés.
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...uido-adivinad-por-quien.1395464/post-30848843



¡¡Estupendo! Entro, saludo, grabo un bookmark y pillo sitio.


----------



## gabrielo (26 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> otia, pues mira que he he buscado veces este hilo y nunca conseguí encontrarlo.
> 
> Hasta pregunté por él en un par de ocasiones, sin respuesta. Ya pensaba que era un mito burbujil.
> 
> ...



a mi que rueden a cortes me parece un acierto siempre que el equipo que ruede no sea progre y que no se quiera juzgar el siglo 16 con los varemos del 21.


----------



## Tercios (26 Ene 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> otia, pues mira que he he buscado veces este hilo y nunca conseguí encontrarlo.
> 
> Hasta pregunté por él en un par de ocasiones, sin respuesta. Ya pensaba que era un mito burbujil.
> 
> ...





He gastado una caja de almax y voy a tener que ir a por más a la farmacia. Jesucristo, qué empacho.


----------



## Grasicida100 (27 Ene 2021)

Sociedad: - el Movimiento Feminista pide el cese de.. MONTERO.. "se ha embarcado en una deriva antifeminista"


----------



## Putero12 (27 Ene 2021)




----------



## silenus (27 Ene 2021)

Hace unos meses:

Rita Maestre, la que acusaba a Díaz Ayuso de 'irresponsable', pillada saltándose las normas más elementales del confinamiento


Hoy:

Rita Maestre, la portavoz de Más Madrid en el Ayuntamiento, positivo en COVID-19

KARMA never sleeps...


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2021)




----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Hace unos meses:
> 
> Rita Maestre, la que acusaba a Díaz Ayuso de 'irresponsable', pillada saltándose las normas más elementales del confinamiento
> 
> ...


----------



## t_chip (28 Ene 2021)

Me encanta este hilo.

!!Karma....karma everywhere!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SPQR (28 Ene 2021)

Un clásico de la Izmierda: Haz lo que yo digo, pero no lo que yo hago.

Tú quédate en casa, pero yo salgo a comer a restaurantes caros. Es por apoyar a los hosteleros, no penseis mal cabrones fascistas.

Por suerte, ahora la gente te saca fotos y se publica. Se acabó la impunidad.


----------



## elbaranda (29 Ene 2021)

El Drogas responde a las críticas por su concierto en Madrid: «Asumo mi parte de responsabilidad, que es el repertorio»


----------



## Lux Mundi (30 Ene 2021)

Simpre podrá hacer un Tik Tok:


La cruel venganza de unos okupas a una sanitaria: "Me han destrozado la vida"


----------



## Lux Mundi (31 Ene 2021)

J-Z dijo:


> Este tío tiene que ser un actor no puede exisitr alguien tan subnormal, incluso siendo progre.
> 
> Que alguien acabe con su sufrimiento.




Refloto este post de hace ya mucho tiempo. 

Tengo familia el Rubí, mi familiar decía que le dijeron que este tío vivía cerca del barrio, jamás lo vio ni conoció a nadie que le conociera personalmente. Hablaba con gente y luego le decían que vivía en tal barrio, cuando a mi familiar le dijeron que vivía en su barrio. A lo que voy: que todo el mundo decía que tenía un cuñado, amigo o primo que aseguraba decir que estos padres vivían en el barrio pero nadie les conocía ni les habían visto. 

Fijaos en la risa de la presunta madre del niño asesinado en los atentados, que está ahí con la típica risa que parece esconder algo, la risa de los "crisis actors"; fueron atentados programados y planificados de antemano como si fuera una puesta en escena. 

En definitiva: que los dos presuntos padres de la foto son actores. Ni padres de un niño asesinado ni hostias.


----------



## hijoPutin (31 Ene 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Verano de 2020. Sindicato estadounidense de instaladores y técnicos en canalizaciones (fontaneros, soldadores, etc) muestra su total apoyo a Biden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554050
> 
> ...



En una semana ya están disfrutando lo ultrahyperparado, habemus New World Record


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Feb 2021)

NeoGoldstein dijo:


> Jaaaaaaajajajajaja esta es MUNDIAL!
> Apoyan a Biden porque son un sindicato progre, y lo primero que hace Biden es cargarse ese proyecto.
> *Ahora lo que me nutriría muchísimo es que los miembros de ese sindicato pidiesen las cabezas de los responsables.*



En USA no se andan con chiquitas a la hora de defenestrar a los que la ha cagado


----------



## Jake el perro (2 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sé si en algún momento lo he puesto aquí pero lo acabo de volver a ver y preveo ruina en breves en al menos, uno de estos casos (el segundo):
> 
> Bar cercano a mi casa, el día 13 de marzo del 2020 colocaron un cartel en la puerta "nosotros nos vamos a casa, haz tú lo mismo". Ahora están llorando por la que se ha liado con la hostelería, toques de queda, etc...pero vamos a ver, si ellos mismos hicieron campaña del quedarse en casa todo muy a favor de los mantras del gobierno. Si sobreviven, es por parroquianos diarios fijos.
> 
> El local de meriendas para llevar de unos metros cerca, abierto post confinamiento bajo el patrocinio de un político del PSOE, amiguito de las propietarias que son afines por añadir algo más, a la agenda de la igualdá: no va ni el Tato, siempre está vacío, pasas por la puerta y te miran como si te necesitaran (necesitan mi dinero, claro) pero a la vez te miran con asco porque yo por lo menos el bozal lo llevo bajado siempre que puedo y eso es algo escandaloso para la mentalidad de esta gente. Pero se quejan que no va nadie, preveo cierre de este negocio en breve.



Ya explicarás cómo acaban los dos negocios


----------



## Gothaus (2 Feb 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Verano de 2020. Sindicato estadounidense de instaladores y técnicos en canalizaciones (fontaneros, soldadores, etc) muestra su total apoyo a Biden.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 554050
> 
> ...



¡¡Hostiaaaaa...!! 

Pero qué bueno, joder. Estos sí que están disfrutando de lo votado, pero en primera fila de butacas. Ha sido karma instantáneo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (2 Feb 2021)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Ya explicarás cómo acaban los dos negocios




Al local de meriendas no va ni el Tato. El bar se puede mantener porque tiene parroquia, la terraza del bar vacía en este tiempo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Feb 2021)

A ver cuánto tarda en aparecer por este hilo.


Charo de twitter "Puesta a elegir prefiero inmigrantes que fachas"


----------



## etsai (3 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No sé si en algún momento lo he puesto aquí pero lo acabo de volver a ver y preveo ruina en breves en al menos, uno de estos casos (el segundo):
> 
> Bar cercano a mi casa, el día 13 de marzo del 2020 colocaron un cartel en la puerta "nosotros nos vamos a casa, haz tú lo mismo". Ahora están llorando por la que se ha liado con la hostelería, toques de queda, etc...pero vamos a ver, si ellos mismos hicieron campaña del quedarse en casa todo muy a favor de los mantras del gobierno. Si sobreviven, es por parroquianos diarios fijos.
> 
> El local de meriendas para llevar de unos metros cerca, abierto post confinamiento bajo el patrocinio de un político del PSOE, amiguito de las propietarias que son afines por añadir algo más, a la agenda de la igualdá: no va ni el Tato, siempre está vacío, pasas por la puerta y te miran como si te necesitaran (necesitan mi dinero, claro) pero a la vez te miran con asco porque yo por lo menos el bozal lo llevo bajado siempre que puedo y eso es algo escandaloso para la mentalidad de esta gente. Pero se quejan que no va nadie, preveo cierre de este negocio en breve.



Nada supera a las Herriko Tabernas cerradas a cal y canto, junto con los grupos musicales afines y toda la parafernalia que acompaña a estos: técnicos de sonido, iluminación, músicos, impresores comerciales, distribuidores de bebidas, etc... todos en el guano total.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Feb 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Nada supera a las Herriko Tabernas cerradas a cal y canto, junto con los grupos musicales afines y toda la parafernalia que acompaña a estos: técnicos de sonido, iluminación, músicos, impresores comerciales, distribuidores de bebidas, etc... todos en el guano total.




¿Ese es el panorama de esos sitios?. Permítame que me alegre y me descojone a la vez. Ya ni los etarras van a sus templos, jajajaja.


----------



## elbaranda (3 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Ese es el panorama de esos sitios?. Permítame que me alegre y me descojone a la vez. Ya ni los etarras van a sus templos, jajajaja.



Os puedo asegurar que mucha gente del mundo del ocio nocturno es muy afín a Bildu y Podemos, gente que consume drogas, alcohol, etc y son absolutos negacionistas convencidos. Pero no hacen nada para hacer cambiar a su partido, solo berrean en Wasap


----------



## elbaranda (3 Feb 2021)

Marilyn Manson decapita a Donald Trump en su nuevo video

Evan Rachel Wood, la actriz y férrea activista que ha denunciado por abusos a Marilyn Manson

Marilyn Manson, despedido de su discográfica y cancelado en dos series de televisión


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Marilyn Manson decapita a Donald Trump en su nuevo video
> 
> Evan Rachel Wood, la actriz y férrea activista que ha denunciado por abusos a Marilyn Manson
> 
> Marilyn Manson, despedido de su discográfica y cancelado en dos series de televisión



Ese ya cumplió su cometido (aunque probablemente ni lo sabía). Ahora toca seguir la agenda; una agenda en la que por supuesto él no está incluido. 

Si el camarada Stalin levantase la cabeza, lloraba de la emoción.


----------



## elbaranda (3 Feb 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Nada supera a las Herriko Tabernas cerradas a cal y canto, junto con los grupos musicales afines y toda la parafernalia que acompaña a estos: técnicos de sonido, iluminación, músicos, impresores comerciales, distribuidores de bebidas, etc... todos en el guano total.



Curiosamente, el cantante Raphael ha hecho más por esta gente que sus sindicatos de mierda LAB, Bildu, UGT y CCOO.
Hasta Coque Malla lo reconoce
Coque Malla responde a los que lo insultan por defender el concierto de Raphael | Galiciaenconcierto.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Os puedo asegurar que mucha gente del mundo del ocio nocturno es muy afín a Bildu y Podemos, gente que consume drogas, alcohol, etc y son absolutos negacionistas convencidos. Pero no hacen nada para hacer cambiar a su partido, solo berrean en Wasap




Dios los ha castigado sin salir de marcha por ser progres y etarras.


----------



## elbaranda (3 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Dios los ha castigado sin salir de marcha por ser progres y etarras.



Yo ya le he dicho a uno de ellos : _mira , a mi con 22 años me quitan la noche, el fumbol, viajar y (la esperanaza de tener) sexo y me importa una mierda que me abran ficha policial_. Alla ellos. Seguro que dentro de tres años castigan a Bildu con una subida de votos para parar a la hiper derecha.


----------



## El país de los simios 2.0 (3 Feb 2021)

*TV Host & Former White Ribbon Chair Andrew O’Keefe Has Been Charged With Domestic Violence*



> *Trabajo comunitario y benéfico *
> O'Keefe fue presidenta de la White Ribbon Foundation en Australia, una organización dedicada a la prevención de la violencia contra las mujeres. [7] Fue uno de los miembros fundadores de la campaña en Australia y ha sido embajador desde 2004. [8]
> 
> Como resultado de su trabajo con la fundación, O'Keefe fue nombrado miembro del consejo nacional inaugural para la prevención de la violencia contra las mujeres, que redactó el informe _Time for Action: Australia's National Plan for Reducing Violence Against Women and their Children _en nombre de el Gobierno federal. [9]



En resumen: progre que ha afirmado alguna vez que "a las mujeres hay que creerlas si o si", ha sido detenido por agredir su pareja  .


----------



## Evangelion (3 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Marilyn Manson decapita a Donald Trump en su nuevo video
> 
> Evan Rachel Wood, la actriz y férrea activista que ha denunciado por abusos a Marilyn Manson
> 
> Marilyn Manson, despedido de su discográfica y cancelado en dos series de televisión





elbaranda dijo:


> Marilyn Manson decapita a Donald Trump en su nuevo video
> 
> Evan Rachel Wood, la actriz y férrea activista que ha denunciado por abusos a Marilyn Manson
> 
> Marilyn Manson, despedido de su discográfica y cancelado en dos series de televisión



Que se joda. El pervertido.


----------



## silenus (3 Feb 2021)

El Santander pierde 8.771 millones en 2020 por los saneamientos y las provisiones ante la crisis


----------



## Matriarca (3 Feb 2021)

el padre de la criatura


----------



## Matriarca (3 Feb 2021)

Evangelion dijo:


> Que se joda. El pervertido.



nutricion TOP. de altísimo nivel. lo mismo con depp.


----------



## Grasicida100 (4 Feb 2021)

NUTRICIÓN - Pagapensiones atraca con violencia a Consejera de la Comunidad de Madrid.


----------



## SPQR (4 Feb 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Ese ya cumplió su cometido (aunque probablemente ni lo sabía). Ahora toca seguir la agenda; una agenda en la que por supuesto él no está incluido.
> 
> Si el camarada Stalin levantase la cabeza, lloraba de la emoción.



El camarado Stalin, lo primero que hacía al llegar al poder era eliminar a toda la chusma de tontos útiles que había utilizado para subvertir el poder anterior. Así no le podían hacer lo mismo a él.


----------



## MTJohnny (4 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Marilyn Manson decapita a Donald Trump en su nuevo video
> 
> Evan Rachel Wood, la actriz y férrea activista que ha denunciado por abusos a Marilyn Manson
> 
> Marilyn Manson, despedido de su discográfica y cancelado en dos series de televisión



Había un trato implícito entre los dos. Evan Rachel Wood se lo follaría durante sus mejores años y a cambio Marilyn Manson la promocionaría hacía el estrellato.

Ella cumplió su parte del trato. Al paso de los años, cuando la nena ya no vale ni para hacer caldo, cae en la cuenta de que él no, al menos no como ella lo esperaba. MeToo al canto.


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Feb 2021)

Vídeo: La misa sin control ni mascarillas que desató el covid en la Iglesia de El Palmar de Troya

*Un brote de coronavirus en la orden religiosa que canonizó a Franco ha dejado 7 muertos, 78 infectados y ha obligado a confinar el pueblo un mes*
*El alcalde afirma que los contagios coinciden con la visita de peregrinos del grupo ultracatólico procedentes de Reino Unido, Alemania y Suiza en Navidad *


----------



## Lego. (6 Feb 2021)

Para la categoría Karma Autoaplicado, que son la élite.

Un periodista del NY Times ha dejado el periódico por haber dicho la palabra nigger "n..." durante un viaje a Perú en 2019, parafraseando a alguien que la había usado. Aquí su carta de disculpa:


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Feb 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Para la categoría Karma Autoaplicado, que son la élite.
> 
> Un periodista del NY Times ha dejado el periódico por haber dicho la palabra nigger "n..." durante un viaje a Perú en 2019, parafraseando a alguien que la había usado. Aquí su carta de disculpa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 565489



Esto de verdad es que no lo entiendo, como le han metido ese miedo a la gente. Una palabra que luego los negros usan a todas horas.


----------



## ELVR (7 Feb 2021)

Manifestantes en contra de Vox persiguen, agreden y rompen la cámara a un equipo de Cuatro


----------



## MTJohnny (7 Feb 2021)

Chortina se lía con MENA.

Chortina desaparece sin dejar rastro desde hace varias semanas.

Asociación feminista denuncia el caso por tuiter y solicita difusión.

Los tuiteros se parten el culo de la risa y dicen que ella se lo ha buscado.

Todos los progres implicados reciben karma.



















Etc.


El enlace por si queréis pasar a saludar:


----------



## Jake el perro (8 Feb 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 567005
> 
> 
> Chortina se lía con MENA.
> ...



Tanto Acción Femenina como Acción Social Navarra parecen asociaciones de bien


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Feb 2021)

Progre quiere meter mierda sobre el zendal. Así que lo compara con auswitz







La cuenta oficial del memorial de auswitz la responde poniéndola a caldo.







Lo que hace la tía es lo más abyecto. Porque si te crees el tema a pies juntillas te estás riendo de los muertos. Muertos por los que luego tanto respeto sienten. Una prueba más de que son psicópatas a los que no se les mueve el alma por nada.


----------



## Albion (8 Feb 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Progre quiere meter mierda sobre el zendal. Así que lo compara con auswitz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buff, este ha sido bueno. Supongo que los llamará nazis.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2021)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> NUTRICIÓN - Pagapensiones atraca con violencia a Consejera de la Comunidad de Madrid.




Encima consejera de cultura, en Chueca, y llegando a las 23:30 a casa saltándose el toque de queda. Kármico y reconstituyente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Feb 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 567005
> 
> 
> Chortina se lía con MENA.
> ...





Encima el tuitero que le dice que la den por follamoros se apellida Matamoros jajaja.


----------



## ELVR (8 Feb 2021)

Desalojan cuatro ocupas de la caseta de la Cruz Roja en el paseo Marítimo de Mataró


----------



## Conde Duckula (8 Feb 2021)

Dentro vídeo.
Amplio karma.

Cuando vas a buscar fachillas voxemitas para hablar sobre la ultraderecha en Cataluña, y se acaba conviertiendo en un reportaje de diversidad cultural

https://videos.files.wordpress.com/...er-un-repor-sobre-la-tematica-ultrader_hd.mp4

Periolisto karmizado. Probablemente sintió el África.

(Calopez cojones que es un puto MP4 permite la etiqueta de html para videos)


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

MTJohnny dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 567005
> 
> 
> Chortina se lía con MENA.
> ...




Podría decir que estoy disfrutando viendo llover karma, pero no lo diré.

Que hablen con el marrón, a ver si la chica está en un solo lugar o en varios...

Hay que mirarlo por el lado bueno, una genética de tarada mental que no se reproducirá, mientras que las mujeres "fachas" están tan tranquilas en sus casas.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Feb 2021)

Sólo quería jugar...

Una joven muere tras ser atacada a mordiscos por su mascota mientras dormía


----------



## DonLimpio (10 Feb 2021)

Sociedad: - No cenéis: CRUZ ROJA denuncia "ACOSOS A LOS VOLUNTARIOS" en Canarias por atender a los inmigrantes ilegales


----------



## Conde Duckula (11 Feb 2021)

Digno de leer.

DIOSS, NUTRICIÓN EN VENA. IGUALDAD.


----------



## hijoPutin (11 Feb 2021)

Nuevo caso del ya típico _Como la VioGen no ha sido suficiente, voy a ver si votando a Podemas ya la jodemos del todo

_

Literalmente, gostando lo votado hasta en el cielo del paladar_    _


----------



## elbaranda (11 Feb 2021)

Jake el perro dijo:


> Tanto Acción Femenina como Acción Social Navarra parecen asociaciones de bien



La verdad es que los nombres y los logos inspiran confianza en el hombre blanco


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (11 Feb 2021)

Viogenizado el Miguel Lorente de Australia 

Andrew O'Keefe es presentador de televisión y muy conocido por ser fundador y presidente de Lazo Blanco Australia, una organización que lucha por el fin de la violencia masculina contra las mujeres. 

O'Keefe se paseó durante años por los platós de televisión explicando a los hombres que no está nada bien maltratar a las mujeres, que es necesario deconstruir la masculinidad tóxica que milenios de patriarcado han inoculado en nuestra sangre. 















La pena es que por el camino se le olvidó dejar de maltratar a su mujercita, hematóloga para más señas 







Y ahora no solo esta a la espera de juicio por agresor y maltratador, sino que también ha sido apartado de su puesto de presentador en la televisión australiana. 







Andrew O'Keefe, 49, is facing domestic violence charge

Por supuesto, como buen maltratador ahora asegura que es inocente,

Andrew O’Keefe 'not the aggressor' in alleged domestic violence, his lawyer says 

Pero como él mismo nos enseñó muchas veces, es necesario creer a las supervivientes de agresiones machistas. Yo te creo, hermana


----------



## iconoclasta (11 Feb 2021)

Rebelión en hotel de moronegros. Y allí esta escena:

_Muebles destrozados, microondas volando, pedradas a los educadores y a las fuerzas de seguridad que por allí se acercaban. Peleas y agresiones. *En la recepción, media docena de educadores atrincherados, sin poder salir porque les iban a agredir*. En el suelo del complejo, cristales rotos mezclados con manchas de sangre de los propios migrantes. 

Las fotos del destrozo en los hoteles que alojan a los inmigrantes en Canarias: "Era un motín de prisión"_


----------



## n_flamel (12 Feb 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Manifestantes en contra de Vox persiguen, agreden y rompen la cámara a un equipo de Cuatro



Jajaja esto sí que es karma


----------



## LetalFantasy (12 Feb 2021)

David Muñoz confiesa sus dificultades económicas con Cristina Pedroche: “Tenemos muchas deudas”


----------



## Hannibal (12 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> David Muñoz confiesa sus dificultades económicas con Cristina Pedroche: “Tenemos muchas deudas”



Hay que decir que el cani no tiene el pack progre; más bien es liberal y le han apedreado por defender a Ayuso y Almeida. Lo que me nutritiria es que dejaran sin trabajo a la choni.

Avalancha de críticas a Dabiz Muñoz al elogiar a Ayuso y Almeida por su apoyo al sector hostelero


----------



## Rompehuevos (12 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> David Muñoz confiesa sus dificultades económicas con Cristina Pedroche: “Tenemos muchas deudas”



cuanto tardará la pedroche en darle la patada?


----------



## LetalFantasy (17 Feb 2021)

Manifestanta sorosiana haseliana pierde ojete por pelotazo de los mossos. Caballero, caballero, una de karma instantáneo. 

OJO ! Pierde el ojo la chica herida por el impacto de una bala de foam los Mossos en Barcelona


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Feb 2021)

Pau : le responsable d’un centre d’accueil de réfugiés tué au couteau par un Soudanais

*El gerente de un centro de recepción de refugiados asesinado con un cuchillo por un sudanés. *

*La víctima es un padre de 46 años, director del centro de acogida de solicitantes de asilo (Cada) de la ciudad.*


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Feb 2021)

Se les acabaron los bailecitos con moronegros:

Los trabajadores/as de Cruz Roja en Canarias tienen que esconder el uniforme por miedo


----------



## hijoPutin (19 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Pau : le responsable d’un centre d’accueil de réfugiés tué au couteau par un Soudanais
> 
> *El gerente de un centro de recepción de refugiados asesinado con un cuchillo por un sudanés. *
> 
> *La víctima es un padre de 46 años, director del centro de acogida de solicitantes de asilo (Cada) de la ciudad.*



Murió haciendo lo que más le gustaba por lo que más cobraba


----------



## SPQR (19 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Pau : le responsable d’un centre d’accueil de réfugiés tué au couteau par un Soudanais
> 
> *El gerente de un centro de recepción de refugiados asesinado con un cuchillo por un sudanés. *
> 
> *La víctima es un padre de 46 años, director del centro de acogida de solicitantes de asilo (Cada) de la ciudad.*



Ha sentido Africa sin necesidad de viajar.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (19 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Manifestanta sorosiana haseliana pierde ojete por pelotazo de los mossos. Caballero, caballero, una de karma instantáneo.
> 
> OJO ! Pierde el ojo la chica herida por el impacto de una bala de foam los Mossos en Barcelona



Error 404

Fue de un botellazo...y se sospecha que se lo pegó una amiga....


----------



## LetalFantasy (19 Feb 2021)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Error 404
> 
> Fue de un botellazo...y se sospecha que se lo pegó una amiga....



Entonces la aguja se sale del karmómetro. 

Una amiga empoderá lanzando botellas...qué podía salir mal


----------



## Jeb Stuart (19 Feb 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Entonces la aguja se sale del karmómetro.
> 
> Una amiga empoderá lanzando botellas...qué podía salir mal



Va para el guiness, no te digo más...


----------



## Lego. (19 Feb 2021)

Jeb Stuart dijo:


> Error 404
> 
> Fue de un botellazo...y se sospecha que se lo pegó una amiga....


----------



## Incorrezto (19 Feb 2021)

Hannibal dijo:


> Hay que decir que el cani no tiene el pack progre; más bien es liberal y le han apedreado por defender a Ayuso y Almeida. Lo que me nutritiria es que dejaran sin trabajo a la choni.
> 
> Avalancha de críticas a Dabiz Muñoz al elogiar a Ayuso y Almeida por su apoyo al sector hostelero



Ya que sacas a este creído vendehumos, pongo un autozasca:

Por qué Bimbo ficha a Dabiz Muñoz para vender donuts

Es como reconocer que hace comida basura con un bonito envoltorio.


----------



## DonLimpio (20 Feb 2021)

Pensiones: migrante mata a puñaladas a jefe de centro de refugiados.


----------



## DonLimpio (20 Feb 2021)

el puerto de Barcelona se está yendo a la M_____. Ya bajó a la 3ª posicion y Valencia le supera por mucho.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Feb 2021)

El tema ese de la manifestante y su "ojo" perdido tiene un simbolismo, las fotos que han sacado del suceso tienen una simbología bestial, no me lo termino de creer. Aunque en todo caso, dicen que fue de un botellazo que lanzó algún payaso de la manifestación y no un tiro de los Mossos.
Aunque si fuera cierto, ya es mala suerte ir de manifa y que te deje sin ojo uno de los tuyos jajaja.



Es como defender a la policía y salir a aplaudirles y estar a favor de la farsa. El año pasado, una subnormal que tengo en un grupo de WhatsApp, aplaudía las medidas, el quedarse en casa y alababa a la policía y decía cosas como que había que multar más y detener más. Ha estado mucho tiempo callada y cuando el finde pasado nos llegaban por el grupo las movidas de Linares, esta tía se desató contra la policía que sorprendió a todo el mundo. Les llamaba de todo, y ahí fue cuando nos enteramos que a lo largo del 2020, tras el confinamiento, ha tenido más de un problema con ellos al ir por la calle, cuando le tocó a la zona donde vive estar en confinamiento, tuvo una movida en plena calle y lo pasó bastante mal y la actitud de los caballeros dejó bastante que desear o eso dice ella. Probó las mieles de haber aplaudido a los caballeros caballeros, ahora no para de insultarles y de decir que son matones a sueldo, a las 20:00 estaba la primera en el balcón.


Otro caso más de otro grupo que tengo, conozco a otra que se ha metido mucho muchísimo con los negacionistas, a los que ha deseado lo peor, otra ferviente defensora de las medidas y creyente total en el Covid, espectadora de la Secta para más señas "yo siempre que como tengo la Sexta puesta" y ha votado a Podemos; pero que aprovecha cualquier oportunidad para saltarse el confinamiento y largarse con el novio el fin de semana, eso sí, desea más confinamientos pero para los demás.
El fin de semana pasado seguía metiéndose con los negacionistas y decía cosas como que a ver si les paraba la policía y les multaban a saco, esto mientras nos contaba por el grupo como estaba preparando la bolsa de viaje para irse al chalet del novio fuera de su ciudad, que está confinada. Alguien le dijo "te van a parar algún día".
El lunes la paró la policía Nacional cuando iba de un municipio a otro, tuvo la suerte de que no la pillaron el finde yéndose a otra ciudad, porque el lunes venía de trabajar y tenía un papelito justificante, pero el momento fue tenso porque no se lo esperaba y discutió con uno de ellos. Lo primero que escribió en el grupo fue que menuda vergüenza que la paren, y se quejaba y quejaba, llamándolos de todo, tuvo que provocarle un shock la situación porque ha estado con el tema días y contó que fueron muy bordes y le llegaron a decir algo sobre el papel pero no la multaron aunque discutieron, porque le registraron hasta el maletero y fue cuando ahí creo, se cagó de miedo (el papel que tiene es un apaño que le ha hecho alguien de su entorno, ya que trabaja en B y no en empresa, que es otra gracia). Para colofón, tiene un hijo adolescente al que han pillado bebiendo alcohol en la calle, 600 € de multa en la misma semana, está muy calladita ahora. 

Ahora vas y deseas multas, cierres, controles y confinamientos.


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Simpre podrá hacer un Tik Tok:
> 
> 
> La cruel venganza de unos okupas a una sanitaria: "Me han destrozado la vida"



Me nutre. Disfruten de lo votado.

Son nuehtroh niñoh y nuehtrah niñah....gñeeee

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Ese ya cumplió su cometido (aunque probablemente ni lo sabía). Ahora toca seguir la agenda; una agenda en la que por supuesto él no está incluido.
> 
> Si el camarada Stalin levantase la cabeza, lloraba de la emoción.



!!!QUE SE JOOOODAAA!!!

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Curiosamente, el cantante Raphael ha hecho más por esta gente que sus sindicatos de mierda LAB, Bildu, UGT y CCOO.
> Hasta Coque Malla lo reconoce
> Coque Malla responde a los que lo insultan por defender el concierto de Raphael | Galiciaenconcierto.com



!Y el Coque Malla a favor de....tachaaan....los espectáculos en directo, que casualmente es su negocio!

Muy progre todo.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## t_chip (20 Feb 2021)

El país de los simios 2.0 dijo:


> *TV Host & Former White Ribbon Chair Andrew O’Keefe Has Been Charged With Domestic Violence*
> 
> 
> 
> En resumen: progre que ha afirmado alguna vez que "a las mujeres hay que creerlas si o si", ha sido detenido por agredir su pareja  .



Que se joda punto com.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El tema ese de la manifestante y su "ojo" perdido tiene un simbolismo, las fotos que han sacado del suceso tienen una simbología bestial, no me lo termino de creer. Aunque en todo caso, dicen que fue de un botellazo que lanzó algún payaso de la manifestación y no un tiro de los Mossos.
> Aunque si fuera cierto, ya es mala suerte ir de manifa y que te deje sin ojo uno de los tuyos jajaja.
> 
> 
> ...



Sinceramente, no soy progre y deseo sobre todo controles, y la de tus amigas son un par de hipócritas que les parecen bien las normas a los demás. Yo sé de casos de gente muerta o que lo ha pasado muy mal y no me parecen las medidas disparatadas. Y sí, cumplo las normas porque las veo lógicas.

Ah, y lo de la mascarilla no me tienen que amenazar, me la pongo yo de motu propio y si veo a alguien sin ella, con apartarme lo suficiente me vale, cuando se junten varios descerebrados y se contagien, ya se lamentarán.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Feb 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sinceramente, no soy progre y deseo sobre todo controles, y la de tus amigas son un par de hipócritas que les parecen bien las normas a los demás. Yo sé de casos de gente muerta o que lo ha pasado muy mal y no me parecen las medidas disparatadas. Y sí, cumplo las normas porque las veo lógicas.
> 
> Ah, y lo de la mascarilla no me tienen que amenazar, me la pongo yo de motu propio y si veo a alguien sin ella, con apartarme lo suficiente me vale, cuando se junten varios descerebrados y se contagien, ya se lamentarán.




A las dos pertardas estás las tengo que aguantar en grupos que son más bien obligados, por decirlo de algún modo. Se pasan el día deseando que pongan controles y más medidas pero son las primeras en saltarse las normas que tanto desean que los demás cumplan.


----------



## la_trotona (20 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A las dos pertardas estás las tengo que aguantar en grupos que son más bien obligados, por decirlo de algún modo. Se pasan el día deseando que pongan controles y más medidas pero son las primeras en saltarse las normas que tanto desean que los demás cumplan.



Eso es de ser muy caradura, y ojalá las pusiesen buenas multas a estas dos listas.


----------



## silenus (21 Feb 2021)

Dimite un concejal (PSOE) de Deporte y Salud en un pueblo de Huelva tras hacer botellón con 56 personas


----------



## ELVR (21 Feb 2021)

Cortesía del forero gpm en Medios: - Atentos a la última de la Prensa.






.
.
poco después:
.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Cortesía del forero gpm en Medios: - Atentos a la última de la Prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ellos con tal de romper, lo que sea, así aprenden los nacionalistas cuando dan de comer a la bestia.


----------



## Artorias (22 Feb 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> Sinceramente, no soy progre y deseo sobre todo controles, y la de tus amigas son un par de hipócritas que les parecen bien las normas a los demás. Yo sé de casos de gente muerta o que lo ha pasado muy mal y no me parecen las medidas disparatadas. Y sí, cumplo las normas porque las veo lógicas.
> 
> Ah, y lo de la mascarilla no me tienen que amenazar, me la pongo yo de motu propio y si veo a alguien sin ella, con apartarme lo suficiente me vale, cuando se junten varios descerebrados y se contagien, ya se lamentarán.



A mi la gente como tu me parece GILIPOLLAS.

Si tienes miedo al timovirus enciérrate tu y deja a los demas vivir y trabajar en paz.

¿A ti te obliga alguien a salir a la calle?, ¿te obliga alguien a ir de viaje, a comer a un restaurante o a donde sea? NO.

Pues enciérrate tu, convence a tus seres "queridos" para que se encierren también, compra por internet, trabaja desde casa, sal solo a tirar la basura y deja a los demas vivir en paz.

No entiendo la manía de los putos covidiotas como tu de querer imponer su subnormalidad al resto.

¿Quieres ser un puto ermitaño antisocial?, pues perfecto, te respeto, ahora respétame tu a mi y déjame seguir con mi vida normal.

IMBECIL, que eres un IMBECIL.

Y que conste que yo he pasado el coronatimo, soy un "héroe", quiero mis aplausos, así que no me vengas con la gilipollez covidiana de que no se lo que es o de que si lo pillo no vaya al medico y blablabla.

IMBECIL.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2021)

Artorias dijo:


> A mi la gente como tu me parece GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> Si tienes miedo al timovirus enciérrate tu y deja a los demas vivir y trabajar en paz.
> 
> ...



A ver pedazo de imbécil, se trata de controlar la pandemia y que no se sature la sanidad pública sobre todo. El gran problema es que muchos que vais de listos, si luego tenéis sospechas de COVID vais rápidamente al hospitals vosotros o los familiares que habéis contagiado y jodéis a las personas que tienen que ser operadas de cáncer o de corazón.

Tus acciones crean consecuencias en servicios que utilizamos todos, lo suyo sería en todas las puñeteras fiestas ilegales y donde la gente no lleva la mascarilla reconocerlos facialmente por drones, si algún subnromal de esos va bien jodido al hospital a la que le traten, que vaya a la sanidad privada, y si quiere forzar su ingreso en la sanidad pública (sobre todo ciertos grupos sociales que todos conocemos), compañía de soldados y utilizar toda la fuerza que sea necesaria.

Has pasado el coronavirus y eres un machote, de momento (parece que tiene más secuelas de las que mucha gente se imagina) no tienes secuelas, pero si se lo hubieses contagiado a una familiar o amigo seguramente iría a dar por saco a la sanidad pública, ese es el problema.

VIVIMOS EN SOCIEDAD, SO ANORMAL, y si tanta libertad quieres, verte a Somalia o tú solito al campo.


----------



## Lux Mundi (22 Feb 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Cortesía del forero gpm en Medios: - Atentos a la última de la Prensa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Este es buenísimo.


----------



## Artorias (22 Feb 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> A ver pedazo de imbécil, se trata de controlar la pandemia y que no se sature la sanidad pública sobre todo. El gran problema es que muchos que vais de listos, si luego tenéis sospechas de COVID vais rápidamente al hospitals vosotros o los familiares que habéis contagiado y jodéis a las personas que tienen que ser operadas de cáncer o de corazón.
> 
> Tus acciones crean consecuencias en servicios que utilizamos todos, lo suyo sería en todas las puñeteras fiestas ilegales y donde la gente no lleva la mascarilla reconocerlos facialmente por drones, si algún subnromal de esos va bien jodido al hospital a la que le traten, que vaya a la sanidad privada, y si quiere forzar su ingreso en la sanidad pública (sobre todo ciertos grupos sociales que todos conocemos), compañía de soldados y utilizar toda la fuerza que sea necesaria.
> 
> ...



Lo dicho, eres GILIPOLLAS.

Un COVIDIOTA RETRASADO.

Y si yo o cualquiera va a la sanidad publica es porque LA PAGA, ¿entendido?, HIJO DE LA GRAN PUTA.

¿No quieres que la gente vaya a la sanidad publica?, perfecto, QUE NO ME COBREN UN PUTO DURO DE IMPUESTOS O COTIZACION PARA ESO, ya me busco yo la vida, que con lo que pago de impuestos y seguridad social me puedo permitir el mejor seguro privado.

¿HACEMOS LO MISMO CON LOS GORDOS, FUMADORES, BEBEDORES Y TODAS LAS ENFERMEDADES QUE ESO CONLLEVA?.

¿SI UN GORDO TIENE UN INFARTO NO LO ATENDEMOS POR IRRESPONSABLE?.

Y ya te digo que yo ni pise el centro de salud. Es un virus tan "peligroso" que me hicieron un test paco en el aparcamiento de ambulancias del centro de salud, salió positivo y 2 semanas de vacacion..., digo de baja por un puto timovirus que ni tos me dio. Fui a hacerme el pacotest porque sabia que iba a dar positivo y me apetecían unas vacaciones extras después de navidad.

Tu y todos los que son como tu, SOIS UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDISIMA PUTA, UNOS CERDOS MISERABLES.

¿Tienes miedo del terrible timovirus?, pues enciérrate tu, RETRASADO, y deja a los demas vivir en paz.

HIJO DE PUTA.


----------



## la_trotona (22 Feb 2021)

Artorias dijo:


> Lo dicho, eres GILIPOLLAS.
> 
> Un COVIDIOTA RETRASADO.
> 
> ...



DESPOJO HUMANO ANORMAL DE MIERDA si tú o cualquier estáis ayudando a aumentar la pandemia, todas las multas (y además siendo un funcivago seguro que es bien fácil obligarte a pagarla) y correctivos que se os apliquen son pocos. La policía cada vez actúa más y esperon que os metan multan de las gordas.

TODOS LOS MIERDAS COMO TÚ SOIS UNOS HIJOS DE LA GRANDÍSIMA PUTA CORNUDOS CERDOS ANORMALES, Y TODAS LAS MULTAS QUE OS METAN BIEN MERECIDAS ESTÁN, OJALÁ TE METAN BUENOS MULTONES, SO ANORMAL.


----------



## PA\BE (22 Feb 2021)

La letra pequeña, por Joan Ollé (elperiodico.com) 
*«¡Vox!» me suena a ladrido de perro de raza peligrosa en manos de malos amos, y es bueno que la bestia muestre su extrema ferocidad para así poder prevenirnos de sus colmillos.*

El azar ha querido que el anuncio de Vox contra el *« supremacismo y totalitarismo de género»* (sic) coincida con el cómputo de las 47 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja en la España del 2018 (crímenes como el de Laura Luelmo no cuentan, al no ser «intrafamilares»), con el fallo de la Audiencia Provincial de Navarra manteniendo en libertad provisional al repugnante quinteto de La manada por dos votos a uno (una reciente encuesta de EL PERIÓDICO daba un 92,53% en contra de la sentencia) y con las aún calientes puñaladas que recibió anteayer a las cuatro de la madrugada la dominicana Rebeca de su pareja ecuatoriana en Laredo, Cantabria, hasta causarle la muerte. Regalo también para Vox: ¿Qué se puede esperar de dos inmigrantes a las tantas de la noche? 








Joan Ollé acusado de abusos por alumnas: "me tocaba el culo, me pedía besitos" (elnacional.cat) 
El director teatral de 66 años, ha sido acusado por exalumnas de la escuela pública de teatro más importante de Cataluña, que depende de la Diputación de Barcelona, de cometer abusos sexuales con chicas a las que triplica la edad. Según declaran "centenares" de testimonios al diario _Ara_, no es sólo que Ollé hiciera durante sus clases "_*comentarios vejatorios* y humillantes hacia las estudiantes_". En algunas ocasiones las vejó sexualmente. 

Otra chica es la Blanca: _"Un día lo acompañé un trozo y me propuso tomar una copa. «Nos pudríamos liar», me dijo. Cuando yo le dije que no, se me lanzó encima e intentó *morrearme*. Me deshice de él. ¿y me dijo "Después de todo lo que he hecho por ti, me tratas así? *No volverás a encontrar trabajo* nunca más". Entraba dentro del vestuario como si fuera el rey del mambo.* Tocó el culo* a una actriz y nos decía «Ay, que bonita que eres». Decía cosas como: «A estas chicas me las follaría todas, qué tengo que hacer *para follármelas*»?_


----------



## Jake el perro (22 Feb 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> La letra pequeña, por Joan Ollé (elperiodico.com)
> *«¡Vox!» me suena a ladrido de perro de raza peligrosa en manos de malos amos, y es bueno que la bestia muestre su extrema ferocidad para así poder prevenirnos de sus colmillos.*
> 
> El azar ha querido que el anuncio de Vox contra el *« supremacismo y totalitarismo de género»* (sic) coincida con el cómputo de las 47 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja en la España del 2018 (crímenes como el de Laura Luelmo no cuentan, al no ser «intrafamilares»), con el fallo de la Audiencia Provincial de Navarra manteniendo en libertad provisional al repugnante quinteto de La manada por dos votos a uno (una reciente encuesta de EL PERIÓDICO daba un 92,53% en contra de la sentencia) y con las aún calientes puñaladas que recibió anteayer a las cuatro de la madrugada la dominicana Rebeca de su pareja ecuatoriana en Laredo, Cantabria, hasta causarle la muerte. Regalo también para Vox: ¿Qué se puede esperar de dos inmigrantes a las tantas de la noche?
> ...



Protestas frente al Institut del Teatre pidiendo la expulsión inmediata de Joan Ollé

*Protestas frente al Institut del Teatre pidiendo la expulsión inmediata de Joan Ollé*
*Han criticado que el Institut del Teatre "ha culpabilizado y responsabilizado a las agredidas" y se ha excusado en que dispone desde 2018 de un protocolo*

Estudiantes del Institut del Teatre de Barcelona se han concentrado este lunes para pedir «la expulsión inmediata» de Joan Ollé y la dimisión de la directora Magda Puyo y su equipo después de que se conocieran presuntos casos de acoso sexual y abuso de poder por parte de algunos docentes. 

Unos 300 estudiantes han protestado ante el edificio del Institut del Teatre para denunciar que «la dirección del centro no ha asumido sus responsabilidades sobre los casos de abuso y agresiones sexuales» que las alumnas llevan sufriendo «desde hace años» y por considerar insuficiente la respuesta de la institución, «tanto por el comunicado oficial enviado a las alumnas como por las declaraciones de la directora Magda Puyo a los medios». A primera hora de la tarde el profesor ya había sido expulsado.

Han criticado que el Institut del Teatre «ha culpabilizado y responsabilizado a las agredidas» y se ha excusado en que dispone desde 2018 de un protocolo y de una comisión en contra del acoso, «pero lo que no dicen es que se han apropiado de esta acción».

El protocolo, recuerdan las estudiantes, fue redactado y creado por la GAF (Grupo de Acción Feminista), un colectivo de estudiantes autogestionados que tuvo dificultades para conseguir que ese documento prosperara.

A juicio del alumnado, «el protocolo se utiliza actualmente para lavar la cara de la dirección del centro, ya que no se ha hecho suficiente difusión a las alumnas, y además, la institución ha demostrado su ineficacia a la hora de aplicarlo».

Por otra parte, consideran que aunque la dirección del Institut del Teatre han dicho que no ha recibido ninguna denuncia de acoso, tienen «testimonios de que se han ignorado los intentos de denuncia e instancias hechas contra algunos docentes de acoso, de abuso de poder y maltrato psicológico», y añaden: «El silencio de la dirección les hace cómplices de los hechos».

Además de la expulsión de Ollé, uno de los tres docentes mencionados por la información que ayer publicaba el diario Ara y el único en activo en la actualidad, y de la dimisión de Magda Puyo y todo el equipo directivo, las estudiantes piden «apoyo psicológico para las agredidas, un protocolo efectivo de prevención de agresiones y que se mejore la comunicación por parte de la institución hacia las alumnas para poder hacer un uso correcto del protocolo en caso de necesidad».


----------



## Coronel Abdullah (22 Feb 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> La letra pequeña, por Joan Ollé (elperiodico.com)
> *«¡Vox!» me suena a ladrido de perro de raza peligrosa en manos de malos amos, y es bueno que la bestia muestre su extrema ferocidad para así poder prevenirnos de sus colmillos.*
> 
> El azar ha querido que el anuncio de Vox contra el *« supremacismo y totalitarismo de género»* (sic) coincida con el cómputo de las 47 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja en la España del 2018 (crímenes como el de Laura Luelmo no cuentan, al no ser «intrafamilares»), con el fallo de la Audiencia Provincial de Navarra manteniendo en libertad provisional al repugnante quinteto de La manada por dos votos a uno (una reciente encuesta de EL PERIÓDICO daba un 92,53% en contra de la sentencia) y con las aún calientes puñaladas que recibió anteayer a las cuatro de la madrugada la dominicana Rebeca de su pareja ecuatoriana en Laredo, Cantabria, hasta causarle la muerte. Regalo también para Vox: ¿Qué se puede esperar de dos inmigrantes a las tantas de la noche?
> ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Feb 2021)

Desconozco si el tío era progre, pero son cosas del buenismo europeo merodeando por la peligrosa e infecta África, donde a los europeos no se nos ha perdido nada. El embajador italiano en el Congo estaba según la noticia, haciendo algo de la ONU, en una carretera alejada de la mano de Dios cercana a Burundi, se dice que hay negocios muy raros entre Italia y el Congo:

Asesinan al embajador de Italia en la República Democrática del Congo


----------



## Albion (23 Feb 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> La letra pequeña, por Joan Ollé (elperiodico.com)
> *«¡Vox!» me suena a ladrido de perro de raza peligrosa en manos de malos amos, y es bueno que la bestia muestre su extrema ferocidad para así poder prevenirnos de sus colmillos.*
> 
> El azar ha querido que el anuncio de Vox contra el *« supremacismo y totalitarismo de género»* (sic) coincida con el cómputo de las 47 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja en la España del 2018 (crímenes como el de Laura Luelmo no cuentan, al no ser «intrafamilares»), con el fallo de la Audiencia Provincial de Navarra manteniendo en libertad provisional al repugnante quinteto de La manada por dos votos a uno (una reciente encuesta de EL PERIÓDICO daba un 92,53% en contra de la sentencia) y con las aún calientes puñaladas que recibió anteayer a las cuatro de la madrugada la dominicana Rebeca de su pareja ecuatoriana en Laredo, Cantabria, hasta causarle la muerte. Regalo también para Vox: ¿Qué se puede esperar de dos inmigrantes a las tantas de la noche?
> ...



M-A-R-A-V-I-L-L-O-S-O


----------



## elbaranda (23 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Desconozco si el tío era progre, pero son cosas del buenismo europeo merodeando por la peligrosa e infecta África, donde a los europeos no se nos ha perdido nada. El embajador italiano en el Congo estaba según la noticia, haciendo algo de la ONU, en una carretera alejada de la mano de Dios cercana a Burundi, se dice que hay negocios muy raros entre Italia y el Congo:
> 
> Asesinan al embajador de Italia en la República Democrática del Congo
> 
> ...



Alguna vez he leído crónicas de gente que ha estado en Congo-Zaire y dicen que es el lugar más horrible de la Tierra, empezando por el aeropuerto, en donde es imposible no salir humillado. Los negros de ahí se nota que están muy quemados con el Hombre Blanco y le culpa a él de todos sus males. Los amerindios comunistas de América son monjas menstruando comparado con los congoleños


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Feb 2021)

elbaranda dijo:


> Alguna vez he leído crónicas de gente que ha estado en Congo-Zaire y dicen que es el lugar más horrible de la Tierra, empezando por el aeropuerto, en donde es imposible no salir humillado. Los negros de ahí se nota que están muy quemados con el Hombre Blanco y le culpa a él de todos sus males. Los amerindios comunistas de América son monjas menstruando comparado con los congoleños




En el Congo cuando era belga, hicieron matanzas importantes, y de ahí salió el tema de diamantes con los que se lucraron las casas reales europeas, especialmente la belga, pues ese país era colonia suya. Leí una vez que cuando se vea a una mujer de la casa real belga luciendo joyas, probablemente hayan salido del Congo en tráfico dudoso. No se si fue la reina Fabiola o Paola las que tenían tiaras de diamantes congoleños y cuando lucían estas cosas lo comentaban bastante, por la polémica que hubo. Juraría que fue el rey Leopoldo el que estuvo metido en el tema de las masacres. Es uno de los lugares más chungos del planeta. Siempre que salen las listas de las zonas non go de la Tierra, el Congo está en el top 10.
Los negros de allí son negros como el carbón, piel negra total, no el marrón típico de los negros, si da mal rollo mirarlos, y luego lo salvajes que son de por sí.


----------



## elbaranda (23 Feb 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En el Congo cuando era belga, hicieron matanzas importantes, y de ahí salió el tema de diamantes con los que se lucraron las casas reales europeas, especialmente la belga, pues ese país era colonia suya. Leí una vez que cuando se vea a una mujer de la casa real belga luciendo joyas, probablemente hayan salido del Congo en tráfico dudoso. No se si fue la reina Fabiola o Paola las que tenían tiaras de diamantes congoleños y cuando lucían estas cosas lo comentaban bastante, por la polémica que hubo. Juraría que fue el rey Leopoldo el que estuvo metido en el tema de las masacres. Es uno de los lugares más chungos del planeta. Siempre que salen las listas de las zonas non go de la Tierra, el Congo está en el top 10.
> Los negros de allí son negros como el carbón, piel negra total, no el marrón típico de los negros, si da mal rollo mirarlos, y luego lo salvajes que son de por sí.



Sí, claro, lo de Bélgica influye, pero a estos bárbaros les da igual que seas belga , italiano o español. Por cierto, que dice Puigdemont y sus nazis catalanes que Bélgica es un gran país y que lo de pedir perdón para otro día ya si eso, que mejor el Rey de España pida perdón a México


----------



## Conde Duckula (24 Feb 2021)

Pues yo no me creo lo del congo y los belgas tal como nos lo cuentan. Son ya tantas historias de falso victimismo que lo más normal es ser cauto.
Cortar manos y pies es costumbre de la zona a la mínima. Véase la guerra en Burundi.
Me cuesta menos creer que eligieron unos capataces entre ellos y estos fueron los que hicieron y deshicieron.
Probablemente los belgas tal como hacen hoy. Dijeran, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
Es más, dudo que los métodos fueran comunicados a la casa real, solo por el hecho de no importunarles.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pues yo no me creo lo del congo y los belgas tal como nos lo cuentan. Son ya tantas historias de falso victimismo que lo más normal es ser cauto.
> Cortar manos y pies es costumbre de la zona a la mínima. Véase la guerra en Burundi.
> Me cuesta menos creer que eligieron unos capataces entre ellos y estos fueron los que hicieron y deshicieron.
> Probablemente los belgas tal como hacen hoy. Dijeran, son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.
> Es más, dudo que los métodos fueran comunicados a la casa real, solo por el hecho de no importunarles.



No era su costumbre cortar manos. Fuerón los belgas los que la implantaron como castigo. Infórmate.


----------



## Valentino (24 Feb 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> No era su costumbre cortar manos. Fuerón los belgas los que la implantaron como castigo. Infórmate.



No sé si @Conde Duckula querrá informarse. Yo sí.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2021)

Valentino dijo:


> No sé si @Conde Duckula querrá informarse. Yo sí.



El corazón de las tinieblas


----------



## Valentino (24 Feb 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> El corazón de las tinieblas



Gracias. Lo desconocía.

El corazón de las tinieblas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre 
"El corazón de las tinieblas (Heart of Darkness) es un *cuento* extenso o novela corta de 1899 del escritor polaco-británico Joseph Conrad, ..."


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2021)

Valentino dijo:


> Gracias. Lo desconocía.
> 
> El corazón de las tinieblas - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> "El corazón de las tinieblas (Heart of Darkness) es un *cuento* extenso o novela corta de 1899 del escritor polaco-británico Joseph Conrad, ..."



Un cuento es un estilo literario no una mentira.


----------



## Incorrezto (24 Feb 2021)

Igual prefieres Apocalipsis Now


----------



## hijoPutin (25 Feb 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> La letra pequeña, por Joan Ollé (elperiodico.com)
> *«¡Vox!» me suena a ladrido de perro de raza peligrosa en manos de malos amos, y es bueno que la bestia muestre su extrema ferocidad para así poder prevenirnos de sus colmillos.*
> 
> El azar ha querido que el anuncio de Vox contra el *« supremacismo y totalitarismo de género»* (sic) coincida con el cómputo de las 47 mujeres asesinadas por su pareja o expareja en la España del 2018 (crímenes como el de Laura Luelmo no cuentan, al no ser «intrafamilares»), con el fallo de la Audiencia Provincial de Navarra manteniendo en libertad provisional al repugnante quinteto de La manada por dos votos a uno (una reciente encuesta de EL PERIÓDICO daba un 92,53% en contra de la sentencia) y con las aún calientes puñaladas que recibió anteayer a las cuatro de la madrugada la dominicana Rebeca de su pareja ecuatoriana en Laredo, Cantabria, hasta causarle la muerte. Regalo también para Vox: ¿Qué se puede esperar de dos inmigrantes a las tantas de la noche?
> ...



Uno empieza a entender la magnífica jugada que hizo la izquierda al sustituir emocionalmente a la religión. Antes estos fulanos le ponían piso a la querida, incluso tendrían hijos en paralelo a su familia oficial e irían a misa todos los domingos y a confesarse todos los meses. Buscando un indulto que les aliviase psicológicamente.

Hoy en día, el progresismo funciona así en general. Gente que gana el triple que el salario mediano, que consume miles de pijadas, que se compran carracos del copín... dando la turra ecologista; gente que, estando casada, sigue saliendo a jijear con las chatis todo lo que puede, te dan la turra feminista con la misma convicción que la ministra.

Hoy, declararte progre a los cuatro vientos tiene el mismo resultado psicológico que visitar el confesionario antaño


----------



## etsai (25 Feb 2021)

Sociedad: - SPAIN : Secuestran, torturan y matan a un hombre en Gandia para vaciarle las tarjetas y robarle el coche


"Un hombre de 67 años fue hallado muerto en la mañana de ayer en su vivienda de Gandia, un cuarto piso del* distrito de Roís de Corella*. El cadáver estaba maniatado y presentaba signos de violencia. La víctima era una persona conocida en Gandia: *voluntario de Cáritas en los últimos años; de Cruz Roja, hace décadas, y miembro de la hermandad de Jesús Nazareno*."

_“No hemos escuchado absolutamente nada raro en los últimos días, ni peleas ni golpes, pero _*el asesinado tenía un ambiente turbio y extraño, no se juntaba con buenas compañías y a su casa entraban frecuentemente diferentes chicos mucho más jóvenes que él”.*


----------



## Woden (25 Feb 2021)

Moritos bujarras le petaron pues.


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Feb 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> No era su costumbre cortar manos. Fuerón los belgas los que la implantaron como castigo. Infórmate.



Pero si esa gente lleva cortando manos y pies desde los tiempos de la biblia. Infórmate sobre lo que es el código de Hammurabi.
Sigue creyéndote la historia a pies juntillas para seguir odiándote.
Lo que no vas a encontrar nunca es la historia escrita de una tribu que no sabe leer ni escribir, pero vamos creerse que eran angelitos, es de ser un auténtico inocente. Más aún con la cantidad de pruebas que hay sobre la manipulación de la historia, siempre en contra de los europeos.
Tampoco digo que no ocurriera así, sencillamente digo que no me creo la historia oficial tal y como nos la cuentan.
¿Es que no tenemos suficientes pruebas de como la historia se manipula para conducirnos al autoodio?
Se sabe que los zulús se comían a los enemigos desde antes de que llegaran los europeos. Sin embargo nos creemos que son costumbres importadas por los europeos, cuando estos lo habían prohibido, ya hacía siglos, en todas sus naciones.


----------



## Incorrezto (25 Feb 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Pero si esa gente lleva cortando manos y pies desde los tiempos de la biblia. Infórmate sobre lo que es el código de Hammurabi.
> Sigue creyéndote la historia a pies juntillas para seguir odiándote.
> Lo que no vas a encontrar nunca es la historia escrita de una tribu que no sabe leer ni escribir, pero vamos creerse que eran angelitos, es de ser un auténtico inocente. Más aún con la cantidad de pruebas que hay sobre la manipulación de la historia, siempre en contra de los europeos.
> Tampoco digo que no ocurriera así, sencillamente digo que no me creo la historia oficial tal y como nos la cuentan.
> ...



yo no me odio. no me la chupo porque no llego por mucho que salte


----------



## PA\BE (26 Feb 2021)

Siento que a algunos les pille con la comida hecha.

*Magda Puyo: «Als espais institucionals s’ha de tenir una intenció revolucionària» - Actualitat - Institut Ramon Llull – Llengua i cultura catalanes 






*
_La famosa foto que va convertir Puyo en una de les icones de l'1-O. Foto: Jordi Borràs

*Com veu la nova onada feminista?*
Qualsevol reivindicació feminista la recolzo cent per cent. Ara bé, de vegades tenim un problema: el desconeixement de la pròpia història. Oblidar que fa molts anys que hi ha feministes que hi han posat el cos, ara que tant es parla del cos, no es pot consentir. De vegades, sobretot en comentaris a les xarxes, resulta fins i tot una falta de respecte cap aquelles que ens han precedit i han fet una feina més perillosa que la que fem. Molt més perillosa! Per tant el coneixement d’aquestes dones és tan important com la reivindicació pròpia.

Hi va haver queixes per part de l’Estat espanyol. El projecte tenia com a tema el moviment ciutadà a Catalunya des del 2004 al 2018. Prospective Action és una instal·lació multimèdia que plasma la tensió entre el control policial i les reivindicacions de la gent a l’espai públic en diferents esdeveniments com Can Vies o l’1 d’octubre. Parla del dret a l’autodeterminació dels pobles però no de forma directa, és un joc.

*En el moviment de reivindicació català s’ha convertit en icona.*
En el context que vivim no pots estar anestesiat. I sembla que ens indueixin a la paràlisi. I, més que mai, ens hem d’enfrontar a qui convingui. I si és la policia, és la policia; i si és l’autoritat, l’autoritat; i si és la falsa autoritat, la falsa autoritat, perquè normalment acostumen a ser falses autoritats. L’autoritat sempre és moral, mai surt de la força. Si em posen al davant d’algú que té la força, t’hi has d’enfrontar. Això és la foto. Ell té força, jo no. Però planto cara i a veure què és capaç de fer-me.

*I respecte el context que vivim?*
És una crisi tan bèstia! De sobte, sembla que només som en una crisi sanitària. Però no, és també econòmica i humanística. El que està passant amb els migrants a la Mediterrània és tan greu o pitjor que la Covid. Després tenim una crisi democràtica i política enorme, i la pujada del neofeixisme. Tinc la impressió de viure un canvi de paradigma i això ens contamina el fer de cada dia. Hem d’estar alerta i tenir una posició crítica i de revolta, en el sentit de no conformar-nos. No sóc optimista, perquè no tinc confiança cega en l’ésser humà. Tot i així, com sóc vital crec que hem de lluitar sempre perquè la vida humana sigui el més digna possible._

ATENTOS QUE VIENE EL KARMA:

Dimite la directora del Institut del Teatre, Magda Puyo, tras denuncias acoso (eldiario.es) 








_Barcelona, 26 feb (EFE).- La directora del Institut del Teatre de Barcelona, Magda Puyo, ha presentado su dimisión a raíz de las denuncias públicas de alumnas y exalumnas del centro de haber sufrido acoso sexual y abuso de poder durante años por parte de profesores de la institución.

"Asumo plenamente mi responsabilidad al no haber sabido encontrar, pese a haberlo intentado, las herramientas eficaces para librar al Institut de comportamientos abusivos y autoritarios", señala Puyo en el comunicado en el que anuncia su dimisión.

"Condeno con toda contundencia estos comportamientos, me solidarizo con las víctimas y pido disculpas a todos aquellos y aquellas alumnas que se hayan sentido olvidadas por nosotros", añade la directora._

ALT CONTINGUT NUTRICIONAL.


----------



## silenus (27 Feb 2021)

'Público' prescinde de Máximo Pradera por su columna en la que desea el cáncer a Olona


----------



## SPQR (27 Feb 2021)

Endesa es fascista.


----------



## silenus (28 Feb 2021)

Multa a Ikea en Valencia por incumplir el horario covid


----------



## SPQR (28 Feb 2021)

Periolistos progres apaleados por sus niños, en nombre de la libertac y contra el feixisme ese, pidiendo que los Mossos los detengan...

Luego cuando detienen a algun niño de estos bien que van ellos a meter la camarita hasta el fondo entorpeciendo el trabajo de los Mossos y llamándolos fascistas y torturadores además. De coherencia bien, ¿no?







Y los de Arran presumiendo de sus fechorías.


----------



## Cormac (1 Mar 2021)




----------



## etsai (2 Mar 2021)

*EXPERIMENTO DE FAMILIA SALE MAL:

"Tengo un novio y una novia, ellos no se conocen pero lo saben.* Ellos a su vez también están con otras personas y yo no siento celos, *las relaciones convencionales son muy aburridas.*"

Melani Olivares (de AIDA): 48 años, tres hijos, poliamorosa con hombres y mujeres, en dificultades economicas


----------



## etsai (2 Mar 2021)

4 jóvenes detenidos por VIOLACIÓN GRUPAL de una mujer de 36 años en Mogán (Gran Canaria)

"Esta aseguró que mientras paseaba por la zona del parque del barranco de *Agua La Perra* *entabló una conversación con un pequeño grupo de jóvenes de origen magrebí* para conocer cual era su situación. Fue entonces cuando se produjo la violación grupal, según indicaron fuentes cercanas a la investigación."


----------



## hijoPutin (2 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> 4 jóvenes detenidos por VIOLACIÓN GRUPAL de una mujer de 36 años en Mogán (Gran Canaria)
> 
> "Esta aseguró que mientras paseaba por la zona del parque del barranco de *Agua La Perra* *entabló una conversación con un pequeño grupo de jóvenes de origen magrebí* para conocer cual era su situación. Fue entonces cuando se produjo la violación grupal, según indicaron fuentes cercanas a la investigación."



Ya ni para chiste, _esto va una progre a interesarse por un grupo de moros niños pobrecitos y..._


----------



## hijoPutin (2 Mar 2021)

Tiri ti ti.. ti tiri tiri ti tí

HyperProgre Gobernador de NY, flirtea torpemente con las chortinas que acoge de becarias. Gracias a la mierda de ideología que él mismo apoya, esas chortinas le denuncian por acoso sessuarl en vez de decirle "no gracias, no me van los biegos derroídos"

Ya han salido tres chortinas a "denunciar" a Cuommo, ya piden su cabeza desde su mismo partido

Gozando del progresismo hasta el cielo del paladar 

--------------------------------------

Andy Cuomo is Toast as Second Harassment Allegation Emerges

-----------------------------
Dentro noticia

----------------------------------------------


*Cuomo faces new calls to resign as harassment investigation looms*

Three women publicly accuse the governor of sexual harassment
Former state legislative employees accuse Cuomo of ‘gaslighting’
US politics – live coverage
Miranda Bryant in New York
Tue 2 Mar 2021 02.20 GMTFirst published on Mon 1 Mar 2021 18.55 GMT
Shares
102


Andrew Cuomo: ‘I acknowledge some of the things I have said have been misinterpreted as an unwanted flirtation. To the extent anyone felt that way, I am truly sorry.’ Photograph: Seth Wenig/AFP/Getty Images

*Sign up for the Guardian’s First Thing newsletter*
A collective of former New York state legislative employees on Monday denounced Andrew Cuomo’s apology for his past behaviour, after the governor was accused of sexually harassing multiple women, and called for his removal or resignation.
Members of the Sexual Harassment Working Group also said they expected more allegations to follow – and accused Cuomo of “gaslighting” his accusers.
Letitia James, the state attorney general, meanwhile, announced the first step in mounting an external investigation of the governor’s behaviour.
Advertisement

Cuomo’s difficulties were further compounded on Monday night when a third woman went public claiming that he had made her deeply uncomfortable during an encounter at a 2019 wedding reception. Anna Ruch, 33, told the New York Times that she had never met the governor before, yet he still put his hand on her bare back, clasped her head in his hands and said: “Can I kiss you?”
“I was so confused and shocked and embarrassed,” Ruch told the newspaper.
She added: “It’s the act of impunity that strikes me. I didn’t have a choice in his physical dominance over me at that moment. And that’s what infuriates me.”
The Times published a photograph accompanying its report which shows Cuomo looking down at Ruch with her head between his hands. According to the paper the photo was taken on Ruch’s own cellphone by a friend.
Cuomo, the son of a former governor and himself a former US housing secretary, is one of America’s most prominent governors. On Sunday he acknowledged for the first time that some of his behaviour towards women “may have been insensitive or too personal”. He also said he would cooperate with an investigation led by the state attorney general.
“I acknowledge some of the things I have said have been misinterpreted as an unwanted flirtation,” said the Democrat, amid growing criticism from his own party. “To the extent anyone felt that way, I am truly sorry about that.”
But the second woman who came forward publicly to accuse him of harassment, Charlotte Bennett, a former aide to the governor, said on Monday that Cuomo “has refused to acknowledge or take responsibility for his predatory behavior”.
“As we know, abusers – particularly those with tremendous amounts of power – are often repeat offenders who engage in manipulative tactics to diminish allegations, blame victims, deny wrongdoing and escape consequences,” Bennett said in a statement. “It took the governor 24 hours and significant backlash to allow for a truly independent investigation. These are not the actions of someone who simply feels misunderstood; they are the actions of an individual who wields his power to avoid justice.”
They were Bennett’s first public comments since her allegations were published by the New York Times on Saturday.

And Rita Pasarell, a member of the Sexual Harassment Working Group, a group of former state workers who have experienced, witnessed or reported sexual harassment by New York legislators, said Cuomo’s comments did not constitute an apology and accused him of “gaslighting” – behaviour meant to disorientate and undermine those making allegations against him.

Pasarell told the Guardian: “There is nothing in there where he acknowledges that his behaviour was wrong; he’s not even apologising for his behaviour. He’s only apologising for the victims’ feelings … He’s basically saying the women got it wrong and they misunderstood what he was doing, which is totally insulting.”





*New York attorney general seeks to investigate Cuomo sexual harassment claims*


Read more
She added: “What is also really troubling to me about his statement is that he’s not taking any accountability. We have no reason to think he’s not going to repeat this behaviour again. Which is to say the current staff are unprotected. He is not fit to serve because he is not showing an understanding that he needs to commit to not doing these things again.”
Pasarell called for Cuomo’s removal or resignation and said she believed the two women’s allegations “were just some examples of many, many instances that we have yet to hear of and I think we will hear of more”.
Mayor Bill de Blasio of New York City on Monday also criticised Cuomo’s statement: “He just clearly was letting himself off the hook for something that, for the women involved, sounded pretty terrifying.”

Cuomo’s office did not immediately respond to a request for comment.
Cuomo is accused of asking Bennett about her sex life, including whether she had ever had sex with older men, and making comments that she interpreted as assessing her interest in an affair.

Bennett made the allegations days after Lindsey Boylan, another former aide, gave further details of allegations initially made in December. She claims Cuomo made comments about her appearance and subjected her to an unwanted kiss.

Cuomo, 63, said he wanted to be a mentor to 25-year-old Bennett. He has denied Boylan’s allegations.

At first Cuomo suggested the retired federal judge Barbara Jones should review his behaviour. He later proposed that James, the state attorney general, and the chief New York appeals court judge, Janet DiFiore, appoint a lawyer to produce a report. Under mounting pressure, he agreed to demands for an inquiry led by James.
On Monday, James said she had received a formal referral that would enable her to employ an outside law firm to investigate.

Democratic assemblyman Ron Kim. Photograph: Hans Pennink/AP
On Sunday, the White House press secretary, Jen Psaki, said Joe Biden supported an independent review that “should move forward as quickly as possible”.
The allegations against Cuomo follow a scandal in which his administration was forced to revise its count of nursing home coronavirus deaths after it was revealed they were severely undercounted.
The Democratic assemblyman Ron Kim, who claims Cuomo threatened to “destroy” him over that scandal, a claim a Cuomo adviser has denied, told the Guardian he believed claims of sexual harassment were part of a “pattern of abusive behaviour and him [Cuomo] abusing power”.
He said: “I believe the women – Charlotte, Lindsey and other former staffers and journalists who are coming out almost every other day with these stories of his abusive behaviour. Now it’s up to the lawmakers and other authorities to hold [Cuomo] accountable.”
Kim called on Cuomo to “remove himself from office”, adding: “It’s very clear that he is unfit to lead our state at this point.”

The Republican state senate minority leader, Robert Ortt, has called on Cuomo to resign. The Democratic state senator Alessandra Biaggi tweeted of Cuomo: “It is time for you to go. Now.”
New York’s US senators, Chuck Schumer and Kirsten Gillibrand, and the congresswoman Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez are among Democrats who demanded an independent investigation.


----------



## Visilleras (2 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> 4 jóvenes detenidos por VIOLACIÓN GRUPAL de una mujer de 36 años en Mogán (Gran Canaria)
> 
> "Esta aseguró que mientras paseaba por la zona del parque del barranco de *Agua La Perra* *entabló una conversación con un pequeño grupo de jóvenes de origen magrebí* para conocer cual era su situación. Fue entonces cuando se produjo la violación grupal, según indicaron fuentes cercanas a la investigación."



¿Eso no es una manada?

¿o será Menada?

¿Dónde están las feministas de Mogán?


----------



## Incorrezto (4 Mar 2021)

*Un gallo de pelea mata a su propietario con una cuchilla metálica que le había colocado en una de sus patas*


El animal, al intentar escapar le causó una herida en la zona inguinal, seccionándole la arteria femoral. A pesar de ser trasladado a un centro hospitalario, falleció desangrado instantes más tarde de su ingreso.


----------



## PATITOXXL (4 Mar 2021)

Incorrezto dijo:


> *Un gallo de pelea mata a su propietario con una cuchilla metálica que le había colocado en una de sus patas*
> 
> 
> El animal, al intentar escapar le causó una herida en la zona inguinal, seccionándole la arteria femoral. A pesar de ser trasladado a un centro hospitalario, falleció desangrado instantes más tarde de su ingreso.





Ahí hay karma, pero no veo el progre.


----------



## silenus (7 Mar 2021)

*La gala de los premios Goya, la menos vista de los últimos 15 años

   *


----------



## SPQR (7 Mar 2021)

Hasta los boomers están dejando de ver TVEspantosa. Mierda, yo pensé que era de la minoría/élite que no ve la TV y ahora me estáis alcanzando, cabrones.

Tengo que pensar en algo para mantenerme en cabeza de la élite cultural gafapasta...  

Coñas aparte, lo de TVE es de traca. Hace falta un ERE sano allí y echar a todo el Pesebre de periolistos y funcicharos al carrer. Luego dinamitar los estudios y llevar los escombros a algún vertedero bien profundo. Damnatio memoriae, coño ya.



silenus dijo:


> *La gala de los premios Goya, la menos vista de los últimos 15 años*


----------



## etsai (11 Mar 2021)

Ni idea de quién es este payaso de la CUP, pero menudo LOL.

FOTOS: se filtran imágenes de ANTONIO BAÑOS siendo CAGADO en el alma A PELO



Segismunda dijo:


> Antonio Baños cuelga en su propia cuenta de Twitter esta captura:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 594473
> 
> ...


----------



## PA\BE (11 Mar 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Ni idea de quién es este payaso de la CUP, pero menudo LOL.
> FOTOS: se filtran imágenes de ANTONIO BAÑOS siendo CAGADO en el alma A PELO









*INSUMISO COTIDIANO*
_*Anticapitalista* de barrio, vecino hastiado de la Troika e* independentista* de la Meridiana, Baños es, ante todo, un resistente urbano, un *insumiso* cotidiano, un luchador nómada. Un resistente íntimo: heterodoxo, generoso, irreverente. Su libro '*La rebelión catalana*' (2013), de recomendada lectura, es una de las mejores crónicas de la tectónica sociopolítica del *'procés*', que Baños ha definido como una suerte de revuelta democrática antioligárquica: desde el hartazgo de ver como muy pocos deciden sin escrúpulos por el resto y encima deciden que a todos, menos a ellos, nos irá a peor.

Equipo, orquesta roja y soberanismo social: *Benet Salellas* -nuestra mejor defensa-, el feminismo de *Anna Gabriel*, la crema pastelera antineoliberal de *Josep Manel Busqueta*, el ecologismo social de Sergi Saladie, la mochila cargadita de memoria de *Gabriela Serra*, el terremoto de *Ramon Usall*, la militancia de *Albert Botran*, el Mediterráneo de las dos orillas de *Eulàlia Reguant *o el 'haberlas visto todas y de todos los colores' de *Julià de Jòdar*._

Creo que gran parte de esta "orquesta roja" ya ha desfilado por el hilo.


----------



## t_chip (11 Mar 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El tema ese de la manifestante y su "ojo" perdido tiene un simbolismo, las fotos que han sacado del suceso tienen una simbología bestial, no me lo termino de creer. Aunque en todo caso, dicen que fue de un botellazo que lanzó algún payaso de la manifestación y no un tiro de los Mossos.
> Aunque si fuera cierto, ya es mala suerte ir de manifa y que te deje sin ojo uno de los tuyos jajaja.
> 
> 
> ...



Es que estos que son tan duros con los demás, suelen ser los más laxos con ellos mismos. 

Es el típico "dime de qué presumes...."




Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hijoPutin (12 Mar 2021)

silenus dijo:


> *La gala de los premios Goya, la menos vista de los últimos 15 años
> 
> *



Dos millones y medio de personas viendo ese bodrio, demasiados me parecen


----------



## Grasicida100 (14 Mar 2021)

Ciudadanos - Hilo mítico para seguir la desbandada de ExCornudanos a otras formaciones políticas (que se coloquen si pueden)


----------



## Grasicida100 (14 Mar 2021)

Encuesta Murcia: VOX DOBLA votos y escaños, Cs pierde la mitad de votos y escaños


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Mar 2021)

las diferentes mutaciones tienen su sentido en este ataque biológico y de ingeniería social. 

Todo esto parte de los mismos que asesinaron a 70 millones de inocentes en la segunda guerra mundial y destruyeron media Europa. 

¿ Ingleses, norteamericanos ? Los judíomasones bolcheviques no tienen patria. A veces tienen el poder sobre ejércitos poderosos como los de ambos países . Los aliados de Stalin , contrataron a un viejo alcohólico y chiflado , Churchill , para que firmase las órdenes criminales de arrasar ciudades habitadas y matar a millones de mujeres y niños que estaban en sus casas . 

Esos, " los enemigos de Trump " , que han quedado muy expuestos con el descarado pucherazo en las últimas elecciones , controlan las instituciones mundiales y los centros de poder . Son los que han decidido esta guerra , no por la compasión de evitar la tercera guerra mundial , que todavía está por ver el recorrido de todo esto, sino por que ahora las guerras son incontrolables : Con unos cutter secuestraron unos aviones y los lanzaron contra las torres gemelas , el Pentágono ... no hicieron falta misiles . De la misma manera que no hace falta lanzar misiles intercontinentales pudiendo transportarlos simulando televisiones importadas desde china y tener almacenadas las bombas que hiciesen falta en el centro de Manhattan . 


Estos llamados socialdemócratas son el equivalente a los ejércitos que los conquistadores en el pasado arrasaban otros países para robar sus riquezas . No pertenecen a ninguna nación. Son una casta supranacional que vive en cualquier país . 

¿ Cepa brasileña ? No podía ser de otra forma en el único país que planta cara a los criminales izquierdistas

¿ cepa británica ? Ahí como en guerras anteriores está concentrado la base de operaciones 

¿ cepa sudafricana ? en el " único país occidental " de África, el del Mandela jolibudiense NWO , de esa manera despistan a la borregada haciéndo creer que este asunto implica a otros países. 
Recordemos que en China sólo ha habido los supuestos 3.000 muertos de Wuhan, que sin duda eran los muertos habituales en una ciudad de 12 millones de habitantes . y que de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , sólo están afectados los 800 millones de occidentales . 

INFOGRAFÍA | Las mutaciones más preocupantes ante la vacuna


----------



## Cormac (17 Mar 2021)

*Beatriz Montañez reaparece, está viviendo en el bosque con 150€/mes 

Beatriz Montáñez, de presentadora estrella de ‘El Intermedio’ a vivir con 150 euros al mes





*


----------



## LetalFantasy (18 Mar 2021)

Los caballero, caballero y funciojetas en general recibiendo ración de trombos y amoñecamientos merece mención en este hilo.


----------



## Cormac (18 Mar 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Los caballero, caballero y funciojetas en general recibiendo ración de trombos y amoñecamientos merece mención en este hilo.



Los policías muy progres no son, pero como les bailan el agua a los que gobiernan pues también tienen cabida. Algún falso denunciado se alegrará.


----------



## Lux Mundi (20 Mar 2021)

Dos menas metidos a monitores violan a compañera de trabajo en Zaragoza. ¿Soy racista por señalar el origen?


----------



## calopez (30 Mar 2021)

up!


----------



## V. Crawley (30 Mar 2021)

calopez dijo:


> up!



¿A qué se debe la vuelta del hilo, Dorado Líder?


----------



## ELVR (30 Mar 2021)

calopez dijo:


> up!


----------



## Al-paquia (30 Mar 2021)

Pillo soros


----------



## ELVR (30 Mar 2021)

Subamos con Karma para Karmena :


*








Carmena denuncia el "desastre" que causaron unos okupas en un chalet de su vecindario


Carmena, enemiga acérrima de los desahucios, cuenta que unos okupas de su vecindario causaron "cantidad de problemas" a los vecinos.




www.libremercado.com




*


----------



## Demi Grante (31 Mar 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe la vuelta del hilo, Dorado Líder?



A que lo había hecho desaparecer, y ante las quejas de algunos disidentes lo resucitó.

Es que este hilo es oro en paño, canta mucho si lo elimina.


----------



## amigos895 (31 Mar 2021)

calopez dijo:


> up!


----------



## machote hispano (31 Mar 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Subamos con Karma para Karmena :
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Cito por qué no me deja responder de otra manera. Gracias ELVR. 

@etsai a ver si comprueba la integridad del hilo, cuánto ha desaparecido (por algún baneo o alguna barbaridad posteada). Porfi.


----------



## Der Axe Effekt (31 Mar 2021)

Recuperado el jailo o que ha pasado?? No deis estos sustos so mamones.


----------



## DonLimpio (31 Mar 2021)

Es que este hilo tiene que tener chincheta desgraciadamente los progres no reciben todo el karma que merecen y con la gran cantidad de cms colgando noticias a veces de mierda es facil que caiga de la pagina principal....

Además cuando vas al buscador a buscarlo fijaos que tenéis que marcar la casilla "buscar solo en titulos de hilos" sino os va a aparecer monton de mierda que tapara lo que quiera que esteis buscando.


----------



## ELVR (31 Mar 2021)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Es que este hilo tiene que tener chincheta desgraciadamente los progres no reciben todo el karma que merecen y con la gran cantidad de cms colgando noticias a veces de mierda es facil que caiga de la pagina principal....
> 
> Además cuando vas al buscador a buscarlo fijaos que tenéis que marcar la casilla "buscar solo en titulos de hilos" sino os va a aparecer monton de mierda que tapara lo que quiera que esteis buscando.



El botón de seguir hilo es tu amigo


----------



## Lux Mundi (31 Mar 2021)

Me alegro del regreso de este grandísimo hilo. Debería tener chincheta, pero como es un hilo que se upea diario, ni falta que le va a hacer.

Y para celebrar el regreso del hilo, deleite de en el recibimiento que le dan al Chepas en su antiguo barrio. 







*Tema mítico* : - Gritan " Fuera la casta de nuestros barrios" a Pablenin en Coslada







www.burbuja.info


----------



## V. R. N (31 Mar 2021)

No me puedo creer que nadie lo haya puesto por aquí....   








Carmena denuncia el "desastre" que causaron unos okupas en un chalet de su vecindario


Carmena, enemiga acérrima de los desahucios, cuenta que unos okupas de su vecindario causaron "cantidad de problemas" a los vecinos.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## ShellShock (31 Mar 2021)

Gran hilo. Up!


----------



## machote hispano (31 Mar 2021)

Venga, va:

Pablo Iglesias se encara con un grupo de violentos de ultraderecha en Coslada

El gran defensor de los derechos sociales, baluarte de los ancianos en residencias contra el covid, salvador de..., ¡a tomar por culo! 

La garrapata comunista recibe jarabe democrático como él predicaba y no le gusta. Y lo que le queda.


----------



## PATITOXXL (1 Abr 2021)

machote hispano dijo:


> Venga, va:
> 
> Pablo Iglesias se encara con un grupo de violentos de ultraderecha en Coslada
> 
> ...





Apesta a falsa bandera desde Jupiter. Un intento de la rata chepuda de llamar la atención y arañar algunos votos


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Abr 2021)

calopez dijo:


> up!



qué cabrón el LILD, como se regodea en las desgracias.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (1 Abr 2021)

venga va...






*Tema mítico* : - Hostelero Navarro Disfrutando lo Votado: "TENÍA ILUSIÓN POR ESTE GOBIERNO.. me voy al paro y no se si podré dar de comer a mis hijos.." +PSOE


Se creía que parar al fascismo le iba a dar de comer? Cuantos antes se mueran todos estos cretinos, ya sea de hambre o por estupidez, mejor para el resto. Que país de imbeciles que tenemos por patria. ponte la bandera de franco puto traidor endofobico




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Abr 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> venga va...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Venía a haber si el tipo este estaba ya en el hilo.


----------



## Incorrezto (2 Abr 2021)

*Sergio Ramos y los minutos de la polémica con la selección*

Luis Enrique le dio entrada en el minuto 86 del partido ante Kosovo para que sumara una internacionalidad más

Una de las imágenes del encuentro de la selección ante Kosovo fue ver a* Sergio Ramos, c*apitán de la Roja, entrando en el campo en el minuto 86. Una decisión de Luis Enrique para que el del Real Madrid sume una nueva internacionalidad y se acerque aún más al egipcio *Ahmed Hassan q*ue suma 184 por los 180 de Sergio Ramos.
El hecho de que *Luis Enrique* le diera esos minutos al jugador del Real Madrid ha despertado mucha polémica y dudas sobre el estado físico de *Sergio Ramos*. El jugador disputó los primeros 45 minutos ante Grecia, no jugó ni un minuto en Georgia y frente a Kosovo jugó los últimos minutos. Luis Enrique aseguró que Ramos está bien físicamente y así debe ser para que le hiciera jugar esos últimos minutos porque si no lo está se podría haber lesionado en ese escaso período de tiempo.
*[+] Luis Enrique se mostró visiblemente mosqueado tras ser preguntado por los minutos de Ramos ante Kosovo:*

*Sergio Ramos* dijo tras el partido que fue decisión del entrenador y ahí es donde nace la pregunta de si hay centrales mejor que Ramos, ¿por qué fue convocado? Una polémica que nació nada más acabar el partido y que sigue porque nadie entiende lo que pasó en Sevilla con Sergio Ramos. De hecho, la palabra ‘sainete’ es la que más está sonando para describir los hechos acontecidos en La Cartuja con Sergio Ramos y la selección.
*[+] Las declaraciones de Sergio tras el partido:*

*Luis Enrique *va a seguir llamando a Sergio Ramos, pero la cuestión para muchos es si lo va a hacer para que alcance un nuevo récord con la Roja o porque no hay centrales mejor que él para ir a la selección. Lo que está claro es que lo pasó en La Cartuja es un antes y un después con *Sergio Ramos* en la selección.

..................................................................







Sergio Ramos, lesionado: Qué tiene, cuánto tiempo estará de baja y qué partidos se perdería con el Real Madrid | Goal.com


El capitán madridista fue operado el 6 de febrero del menisco y se estimó una ausencia de seis semanas. Tras jugar con la selección, vuelve a estar KO




www.goal.com


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (2 Abr 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Pillo soros
> Ver archivo adjunto 612522



Dios, parece que lo mantuviesen con vida de alguna forma artificial.


----------



## SPQR (2 Abr 2021)

V. R. N dijo:


> No me puedo creer que nadie lo haya puesto por aquí....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo lo quise poner, pero el hilo estaba “misteriosamente desaparecido”. No habia manera de encontrarlo, ni con el buscador, ni en seguidos, así que al final lo puse en hilo de LOL.



SPQR dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí que parece que el alopecico lidl nos ha borrao el jilo del karma progre y no lo encuentro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## V. R. N (2 Abr 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo lo quise poner, pero el hilo estaba “misteriosamente desaparecido”. No habia manera de encontrarlo, ni con el buscador, ni en seguidos, así que al final lo puse en hilo de LOL.



Vaya vaya, típico esto...y todo lo que no sabremos claro...


----------



## Silverado72 (2 Abr 2021)

Vaya, la rata de Galapagar ha salido favorecidaen versión moñeco.

Pizpi, divina, al natural y en moñeca.


----------



## PATITOXXL (2 Abr 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Yo lo quise poner, pero el hilo estaba “misteriosamente desaparecido”. No habia manera de encontrarlo, ni con el buscador, ni en seguidos, así que al final lo puse en hilo de LOL.




El OP debería hacer un backup en algún sitio de fiar, este hilo es de mis favoritos y creo que merece ser resguardado de "errores humanos".


----------



## SPQR (2 Abr 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> El OP debería hacer un backup en algún sitio de fiar, este hilo es de mis favoritos y creo que merece ser resguardado de "errores humanos".



Me gustaría saber si hay alguna app o similar que guarde jilos foriles enteros. Seria muy interesante.


----------



## PATITOXXL (2 Abr 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Me gustaría saber si hay alguna app o similar que guarde jilos foriles enteros. Seria muy interesante.




Algunos estamos provando un sitio donde sentirnos un poco más libres, para prevenir fallos técnicos y errores humanos.


----------



## SPQR (2 Abr 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> Algunos estamos provando un sitio donde sentirnos un poco más libres, para prevenir fallos técnicos y errores humanos.



Si te refieres al otro foro ese, ya lo he mirado y no me convence.


----------



## PATITOXXL (2 Abr 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Si te refieres al otro foro ese, ya lo he mirado y no me convence.





Bueno a mí, de momento, me está pareciendo interesante.


----------



## TibioSocialDemócrata (3 Abr 2021)

admito que he disfrutado escuchando su gemido de dolor cuando se ha dado la hostia.


----------



## PATITOXXL (3 Abr 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> admito que he disfrutado escuchando su gemido de dolor cuando se ha dado la hostia.





 

... Spiderman deshaciéndose del simbionte... 

...FAIL...


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Abr 2021)

machote hispano dijo:


> Venga, va:
> 
> Pablo Iglesias se encara con un grupo de violentos de ultraderecha en Coslada
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake el perro (3 Abr 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> admito que he disfrutado escuchando su gemido de dolor cuando se ha dado la hostia.



El tío parece negro, y también parece que el líquido sea de desnegrizarse con el golpe


----------



## machote hispano (3 Abr 2021)

PATITOXXL dijo:


> ... *Spiderman deshaciéndose del simbionte*...
> 
> ...FAIL...




￼￼￼￼￼ 


Me vais a matar de risa


----------



## silenus (4 Abr 2021)

La 1 cerró el peor mes de marzo de su historia en datos de audiencia


Con un 8,7% de cuota de pantalla, se quedó a solo una décima del mínimo histórico




elpais.com


----------



## eljusticiero (4 Abr 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


>



Frente Obrero es un grupo de izquierdas anti inmigración, o sea, nazis para el sistema.


----------



## SPQR (4 Abr 2021)

ciberecovero dijo:


>



Y lo de la sede de Podemos en Cartagena se va a acabar demostrando también como Falsa bandera, ya vereis.


----------



## SPQR (5 Abr 2021)

Audio de Carmena quejándose de tener Okupas como vecinos en su urbanización elitista.


----------



## Lux Mundi (5 Abr 2021)

Inmigración: - Inmigrante africano asesina con 28 apuñaladas al que le aloja


"Un inmigrante mata de 28 puñaladas al hombre que le alojó en su casa en Francia" "El joven marfileño admitió durante su detención haber apuñalado a su anfitrión y fue acusado de asesinato y puesto en prisión preventiva. Según los primeros testimonios recogidos por los investigadores, surgió...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ingeniata (6 Abr 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> admito que he disfrutado escuchando su gemido de dolor cuando se ha dado la hostia.



la gravedad es fachista y tal


----------



## silenus (7 Abr 2021)

Millonario progre multiculturalizado en Francia:









El empresario francés Bernard Tapie, robado y agredido en su domicilio


La pareja fue golpeada y maniatada con cables eléctricos y los ladrones, cuatro individuos que se introdujeron en el domicilio por una ventana de la primera planta cuando ellos dor




www.expansion.com










Nutrición kármica: Bernard Tapie y su mujer agredidos salvajemente en su domicilio por 4 inmigrantes


Tapie les dijo a sus agresores que él siempre había estado a favor de los inmigrantes y la diversidad. la respuesta fue: "Que te den por culo. Ese tiempo ya ha pasado". https://www.cnews.fr/faits-divers/2021-04-05/agression-de-bernard-et-dominique-tapie-les-photos-chocs-de-leurs-visages Aquí...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (9 Abr 2021)

Karma instantáneo p’al guarro. Muahahahahaaa


----------



## Sol Negro (9 Abr 2021)

Las abejas tienen karma cuando inoculan su veneno.. Esperar el vuestro sanitarios… 





Exiom Group | ¿Por qué las abejas mueren después de picar?







www.exiomgroup.com













Madrid usará personal jubilado para vacunar del Covid en el WiZink Center


La campaña para inocular las dosis de AstraZeneca a la población general de entre 60 y 65 años comienza este viernes




www.google.com


----------



## porromtrumpero (15 Abr 2021)

Muy nutritivo

CNN recibiendo karma



recordemos


----------



## porromtrumpero (16 Abr 2021)

Aliado de BLM recibiendo karma









BLM Protesters Tell ‘White Ally’: “You’re White, You Don’t Belong!”


White protester had tried to stop agitators throwing objects at police.



summit.news


----------



## V. R. N (16 Abr 2021)

TibioSocialDemócrata dijo:


> admito que he disfrutado escuchando su gemido de dolor cuando se ha dado la hostia.



El señor que le dice varias veces get down me encantaría saber que estaba pensando cuando llega la ambulancia


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Abr 2021)

menudo jilo, ya no pedire más deseos en ningún cumpleaños ni reyes ni ostias, viendo estos videos ya soy feliz


----------



## porromtrumpero (17 Abr 2021)

Facebook, Apple, Nike and other companies support protesters with donations and hashtags


Microsoft’s CEO urged ‘empathy and compassion, Uber’s CEO announced $1 million for social-justice groups, and Facebook pledged $10 million.




www.marketwatch.com





























































Que disfruten lo progreteado


----------



## hijoPutin (17 Abr 2021)

El chiste hace tiempo que dejó de hacer gracia, pero los progres nos lo siguen contando todos los meses

Podemos expulsó a un exportavoz en la Asamblea de Madrid por machismo







¿Hola, has visto qué pinta de violeador/acosador que tengo? Pues a mi me parecía cojonudísimo eso de _Creer a las víctimasTM_ , lo de cargarnos la presunción de inocencia y demás zarandajas del Feminismo del Güeno... hasta que me pasó a mi

- _Papada triste de progreta, _Ed. A2Carrillos, España Estepaís, 2021​Gracias PabloSoto, connnnnnn tigo-em pezó todo, uah!!!!!!

Más Madrid fuerza la dimisión del edil Pablo Soto tras una acusación de acoso sexual


----------



## SPQR (18 Abr 2021)

Comunista español afincado en Cuba, viogenizado y a punto de ser deportado por sus camaradas. Veanlo, muy nutritivo.

Tontopolla sin cura es poco para definir a este infraser.



Y el muy sucnor aun se reafirma, patria o mueggghhteeeee, gñéeeec


----------



## SPQR (18 Abr 2021)

Otra minusválida mental disfrutando el paraíso y llorando para que la saquen de allí.


----------



## SPQR (18 Abr 2021)

Gooder. Este sucnor es alta nutrición en vena.



Si tenía alguna posibilidad de salvarse la lleva clara con la campaña que ha montado. 

Le deportan y pierde (le expropian en realidad) el negocio que habia montado. Jodase por “capitalista” camarada y disfrute la Robolusión.


----------



## porromtrumpero (19 Abr 2021)

DeNiro, que apoya a BLM, que dijo que si ganaba Trump se iba del pais (que al final ni se fue).......... Get woke, go broke









Robert de Niro, al borde de la ruina


La situación económica del actor está muy mal, y según su abogada, Caroline Krauss, su divorcio de Grace Hightower podría dejar a éste sin dinero.




as.com





Robert de Niro se encuentra en una situación delicada, y los problemas no dejan de crecer para él. La pandemia del coronavirus ha afectado a sus proyectos en el mundo del cine y, por lo tanto, sus ingresos han sido muy limitados.

Pero eso no es lo único que está afectando al actor, pues los problemas económicos a raíz del divorcio de su exmujer, Grace Hightower, también están llevando a de Niro a quedarse prácticamente sin dinero, tal y como ha defendido su abogada, Caroline Krauss, ante un juez de Manhattan durante una audiencia virtual de divorcio.

"El señor De Niro tiene 77 años, y aunque ama su oficio, no debería verse obligado a trabajar a este ritmo prodigioso porque tiene que hacerlo. ¿Cuándo terminará eso? ¿Cuándo tendrá la oportunidad de quizás no coger todos los proyectos que se le presenten? ¿O no trabajar seis días a la semana durante 12 horas al día simplemente para seguir el ritmo de la sed de la señorita Hightower por Stella McCartney?", ha apuntado la jurista durante su intervención, añadiendo más tarde que "De Niro podría enfermar mañana, y la fiesta habrá terminado".

Sus dos divorcios con Grace Hightower

Tras haberse casado con la cantante y actriz Diahnne Abbott en 1976, y de divorciarse en 1988, el actor encontró el amor en Grace Hightower, una azafata de la compañía de aviones TWA, con quien se casó en 1997. Sin embargo, su matrimonio sufrió muchos altibajos y numerosas crisis, y solo dos años después de Niro le pidió el divorcio. Ella le acusó de haberle sido infiel, además de consumir alcohol y drogas.

Pese a ello, la pareja acabó reconciliándose, renovando así sus votos en el año 2004. Sin embargo, en 2018 acabaron poniendo fin a su relación, iniciando un proceso de divorcio que aun perdura debido a las peticiones de Grace, quien demandaba la mitad de su fortuna, valorada en cerca de 500 millones de dólares, basándose en sus ganancias en películas, negocios, su participación en una cadena de restaurantes y su productora Tribeca. Mucho más de lo acordado en su contrato prematrimonial, por el que ella recibiría un millón de dólares al año. *Un acuerdo que, según la abogada de Robert de Niro, le estaría llevando* *a la ruina. *



*HAGASE! CUMPLASE!*


----------



## SPQR (20 Abr 2021)

Ayudando al trafico de personas, y la expulsan de Morocco.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (21 Abr 2021)




----------



## etsai (4 May 2021)

Entro a Twitter hoy día de elecciones en Madrid y me encuentro que DANI MATEO es Trending Topic. _"Que habrá hecho este sucnor ahora",_ me pregunto, y cual es mi sorpresa que toda la piojada le está atacando por esto:



A lo que se ve obligado a rectificar y poner esto:



Algunas de las críticas:





Le critican su equidistancia, aquí no valen medias tintas, o estás contra 'LOS NAZIS' o eres 'UN NAZI'. Así es el bando que has elegido amigo Dani, que no te pase nada.

Que pereza... que enorme pereza...

P.D.: @calopez quiero mi hilo _'CARAPADRISMO MANDA'_ de vuelta, ya!!


----------



## SPQR (4 May 2021)

Mi Pedro y mi Pavlo van a inflar a impuestos a los ricoh. Que se jodan! ¿Veis como sí se puede?



Oh, wait...

——

A tí también te ha Newtralizado hilos @calopez o quien coño sea ahora propietario de burbuja, @etsai ?

Que puta basura, joder. Voy a ir borrando mis mensajes e hilos poco a poco. No pienso colaborar con contenido a mayor gloria de NWOtral.


----------



## SPQR (5 May 2021)

Al carrer...


----------



## Albion (5 May 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Al carrer...



Basta de nutrición que me estoy poniendo como Steven Seagal.


----------



## Woden (5 May 2021)

Al carrer, muahahaha


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 May 2021)

computer_malfuction dijo:


> Aquella italiana que quiso recorrer el mundo vestida de novia para demostrar que todo el mundo es bueno, y que fué violada y aasesinada en Turquía.



Pues no llegó muy lejos o ya volvia del tour mundial?


----------



## porromtrumpero (10 May 2021)

Progre denuncia la practica etniana del pañuelo y estos le dedican bellas palabras






Progre denuncia patriarcado etniano y es amenazada por los mismos. .


Ojo también a la ortografía de la etnia.




www.burbuja.info







P*A*R*K*S dijo:


> Ojo también a la ortografía de la etnia.


----------



## Merrill (10 May 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Progre denuncia la practica etniana del pañuelo y estos le dedican bellas palabras
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Emosido amenazado


----------



## tHE edGe (10 May 2021)

Bosé pone a parir al Follonero en otra entrevista


Desde el primer minuto lo pone fino. Que de amigos nada. Y no para de machacarle por lo que le hizo en su entrevista.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## etsai (12 May 2021)

Los alpinistas Juanito Oiarzábal y Sebastián Álvaro, atrapados en Katmandú, piden ayuda para salir

Juanito pidiendo dinero a la ESPAÑA que tanta alergia le da, cuando hace unos años pedía esto otro:



McNulty dijo:


> Uy de lo que se entera uno.
> Cuando tienen problemas acuden raudos a pedir ayuda al estado opresor.
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente de nutrición: Noticia: - Los alpinistas Juanito Oiarzábal y Sebastián Álvaro, atrapados en Katmandú, piden ayuda al Gobierno español, las autoridades no los dejan salir


----------



## SPQR (12 May 2021)

El estado Nepalí es fascistah, Juanito.


----------



## n_flamel (12 May 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> DeNiro, que apoya a BLM, que dijo que si ganaba Trump se iba del pais (que al final ni se fue).......... Get woke, go broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En el pecado lleva la penitencia, mucho ha tardado Mr Karma en cobrarse la cuenta. Por cierto que De Niro porque todos conocemos su cara de las películas y estamos acostumbrado pero parece el típico tío PACO del pueblo.


----------



## n_flamel (12 May 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Al carrer...



Transfobia en las urnas. Da para peli.


----------



## machote hispano (12 May 2021)

Tengo que dejar de entrar a este hilo. Tanta nutrición me va a reventar. 

@etsai ¿para cuándo un post con las desventuras de Pavlo y su coleta pérdida? De asaltar los cielos al "infierno" de Galachepar+Netflix 24/7. Es que yo estoy muy ocupado derramando por la tarde y noches...


----------



## SPQR (13 May 2021)

Tengo sentimientos encontrados, goder. De Niro es un actor mítico y he disfrutado mucho sus actuaciones, pero su pedantería giliprogre se la puede meter por el orto y empujar bien fuerte.



n_flamel dijo:


> En el pecado lleva la penitencia, mucho ha tardado Mr Karma en cobrarse la cuenta. Por cierto que De Niro porque todos conocemos su cara de las películas y estamos acostumbrado pero parece el típico tío PACO del pueblo.


----------



## Grasicida100 (13 May 2021)

Iban persiguiendo a sus novias que se les escaparon cual cabras montesas.


----------



## silenus (14 May 2021)

Disney gana un 64% menos en primer semestre fiscal


El gigante del entretenimiento había ganado 2.567 millones de dólares en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, ya afectado parcialmente por la crisis, por lo que ha visto reduci




www.expansion.com





Joder, aún ganan dinero?


----------



## LuisZarzal (14 May 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Disney gana un 64% menos en primer semestre fiscal
> 
> 
> El gigante del entretenimiento había ganado 2.567 millones de dólares en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, ya afectado parcialmente por la crisis, por lo que ha visto reduci
> ...



Ojo que dice que ha ganado más de 900 millones este último trimestre. El anterior solo había ganado 17 millones, a punto de entrar en números rojos. Es decir, se están recuperando. El año anterior había ganado más de 2500 millones.

Que alguien haga las cuentas que estos números tan altos me marean. Si hubiese sido una empresa normal habría quebrado porque ¿merece la pena ingresar 15000 millones para ganar solo 900? porque si ha ingresado 15000 y ha ganado 900 es porque tiene de gastos 14100. ¿Cuánto dinero hay metido en inversión para mantener eso? Cualquier empresario con cabeza se plantearía traspasar o vender el negocio porque con esos márgenes después de la inversión y los gastos, como te de un viento flojo del lado malo te vas al hoyo de los números rojos.

Si lees la noticia lo único que les funciona un poco de verdad es el Disney +


----------



## Decipher (14 May 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> DeNiro, que apoya a BLM, que dijo que si ganaba Trump se iba del pais (que al final ni se fue).......... Get woke, go broke
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Se ha divorciado la negra de el?


----------



## Decipher (14 May 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Disney gana un 64% menos en primer semestre fiscal
> 
> 
> El gigante del entretenimiento había ganado 2.567 millones de dólares en el mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, ya afectado parcialmente por la crisis, por lo que ha visto reduci
> ...



Pues es un palo bien gordo.


----------



## SPQR (14 May 2021)

La perdedora, que reclame a Ireno Montere.



cortatijeras dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 657529
> 
> Chico transgénero gana el título de la lucha libre estatal de chicas por segunda vez


----------



## silenus (14 May 2021)

Wonder Woman, no lo bastante progre...









Gal Gadot indigna a las redes por su mensaje sobre el conflicto Israel-Palestina


“Mi corazón se rompe. Mi país está en guerra”, escribía la intérprete de Wonder Woman.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (14 May 2021)

¿Ha aparecido ya Bill Gates con el divorcio millonario de Melina Gates? Le van a sacar hasta los higadillos.


----------



## Woden (14 May 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Wonder Woman, no lo bastante progre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA que se jodan los progres judios de Jewlywood no están lo bastante oprimidos.


----------



## n_flamel (15 May 2021)

Otro que prueba de su propia medicina multiculti: 









Futbolista moronegro zumbandose a la hija chortina de Guardiola.


El jugador del Tottenham Dele Alli y María, hija del técnico del Manchester City, Pep Guardiola, no esconden una amistad que puede estar yendo más allá. Así lo captan varias imágenes en una zona de ocio de Londres, capital inglesa, según ha revelado el diario 'The Sun', y que no ha pasado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Merrill (15 May 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> Otro que prueba de su propia medicina multiculti:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 May 2021)

Sin duda uno de los mejores hilos de burbuja

Una lástima que lo hayan intentado borrar


----------



## LetalFantasy (17 May 2021)

Os traigo un epic karma que os va a encantar. 









Bill Gates accused of being dismissive toward Melinda Gates at work and pursuing female employees at Microsoft and the Gates Foundation: NYT report


Six current and former employees of Gates and his endeavors told The New York Times he fostered an uncomfortable workplace.




www.businessinsider.com





*Bill Gates se mostró despectivo con Melinda Gates en el trabajo y persiguió a las empleadas de Microsoft y la Fundación Gates: informe del NYT*


Bill Gates se mostró despectivo con su esposa Melinda French Gates en las reuniones, informó The New York Times .
Según el informe, las fuentes dijeron que Gates persiguió a mujeres en Microsoft mientras estaba casado con French Gates.
Seis empleados anteriores y actuales de Gates dijeron que creó un lugar de trabajo incómodo, según el informe.
Vea más historias en la página de negocios de Insider .
El fundador de Microsoft, Bill Gates, se mostró despectivo con su esposa, Melinda French Gates, en las reuniones de trabajo y persiguió a otras mujeres en Microsoft y sus otros esfuerzos mientras la pareja estaba junta, según un informe dominical de The New York Times .

Personas con conocimiento de Gates y sus empresas y tratos financieros le dijeron a The New York Times que Gates había perseguido a mujeres que trabajaban para él en Microsoft y en la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates mientras la pareja estaba junta, según el informe.

Bridgitt Arnold, portavoz de Gates, negó las acusaciones presentadas en el artículo del Times y dijo al medio que "cualquier afirmación de que Gates habló de su matrimonio o Melinda de manera despectiva es falsa. La afirmación de maltrato a los empleados también es falsa. Los rumores y las especulaciones que rodean el divorcio de Gates se están volviendo cada vez más absurdos, y es lamentable que las personas que tienen poco o ningún conocimiento de la situación sean caracterizadas como 'fuentes' ".

En una ocasión en 2006, más de una década que él y French Gates se casaron, asistió a una presentación de una empleada de Microsoft y luego le envió un correo electrónico para invitarla a cenar, informó el Times.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 May 2021)

Manifestante LGTBI intenta unirse a las protestas pro Palestina en Holanda pero no es bien recibido







www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (17 May 2021)

Mónica Oltra e Ireno Montere recibiendo su dosis de jarabe democrático.

¡Cómo ignoran a la hermana, qué fuerte tia! O sea... ¡qué poca sororidad!


----------



## ELVR (18 May 2021)

Id cancelando la cena:









Un grupo de personas recibe a Sánchez con gritos e insultos a su llegada a Ceuta


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha sido recibido a su llegada a Ceuta con gritos e insultos...




www.europapress.es


----------



## Decipher (18 May 2021)

ELVR dijo:


> Id cancelando la cena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por donde quiera que va. Igual en las elecciones y ese era su barrio.


----------



## etsai (19 May 2021)

¡¡Karma instantaneo!!

Gracias @Guachineo 

No todas estan felices como la de cruz roja


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2021)

Es la hora de comer. 

Negra líder emponderada de los Black Panther británicos ha sido tiroteada en la cabeza por otros negros de otra banda rival. 







Líder negra de UK (conocida como la Black Panther de Oxford) en estado crítico tras recibir un tiro en la cabeza en medio de una disputa entre bandas


La bala solo encontró el vacío durante su trayectoria intracraneal. ;)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 May 2021)

Mientras daba las uvas llorando como parte del paripé lacrimógeno de Nochevieja junto a la trans vasca, ésta era la que decía en plenas campanadas "hay que vacunarse, hay que vacunarse".


----------



## silenus (24 May 2021)

La frase de Banksy que ahora juega en contra de su propiedad intelectual: "Los derechos de autor son para perdedores"


----------



## Wasi (25 May 2021)

Cuánto placer en un solo hilo, enhorabuena


----------



## SPQR (25 May 2021)

En Mazarrón se usa una expresión para eso: es que el nene ya tiene pelicos en los güevos hace mucho.


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 May 2021)

Noticia: - La Generalitat Valenciana despide por WhatsApp a más de 3000 sanitarios contratados por el Coronavirus


A hacer Tik Toks en la cola del paro.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (26 May 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Noticia: - La Generalitat Valenciana despide por WhatsApp a más de 3000 sanitarios contratados por el Coronavirus
> 
> 
> A hacer Tik Toks en la cola del paro.
> ...



Que te despidan por Güasap te hace mucho mas resiliente -y resilienta- y Charo-lgtb-friendly.

Si es que se quejan por tó estos de la marea blanca.


----------



## BudSpencer (26 May 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Noticia: - La Generalitat Valenciana despide por WhatsApp a más de 3000 sanitarios contratados por el Coronavirus
> 
> 
> A hacer Tik Toks en la cola del paro.
> ...


----------



## DonLimpio (26 May 2021)

Habeis visto el aspecto fisico de Marlaska ultimamente?


MARLASKA EL AÑO PASADO MARLASKA HOY Ojos demacrados mas delgado, manchas grandes en la piel que ni el maquillaje logra tapar. Oculta Marlaska algun tipo de enfermedad Cronica ?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (26 May 2021)

Ba dam tsss


----------



## Woden (26 May 2021)

Ay, qué rico, chico!


----------



## porromtrumpero (27 May 2021)

Con esto no va a haber cena









Atlanta 'defund the police' backer has car stolen -- by kids in broad daylight: reports


An Atlanta city councilman – who is aiming to be the city's next mayor – had his car stolen by children in broad daylight Wednesday, according to reports.




www.foxnews.com





Patrocinador de "desfinancia la policia" de Atlanta le roban el coche...... por niños a plena luz del dia. El tipo, que ademas quiere ser el proximo alcalde de la ciudad, voto a principios de este año para retener 73 mill de dolares del presupuesto de la policia de Atlanta

Que disfrute lo votado


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 May 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Con esto no va a haber cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iba a postear este

Eso si que es el verdadero karma


----------



## Trollaco del copón (27 May 2021)

Goder es entrar en este jilo y me se va la jambre para tres días o más


----------



## SPQR (27 May 2021)

Indultada en cero coma, pero al menos pagará algo la secuestradora.









El juez se niega a suspender la pena a Juana Rivas y ordena su ingreso en prisión


El juez de Penal 1 de Granada, Manuel Piñar, ordena la detención e ingreso en la cárcel de




www.20minutos.es





#juanaestaensucelda


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 May 2021)

No sé si este debería estar aquí, pero sin duda uno de los mayores KARMA que he visto

Médico que se reía de los ""antivacunas"" y los ""negacionistas"" se vacuna y muere a los 11 días






Medico en USA se ríe de los negacionistas y antivacunas. Se vacuna y muere a las 11 semanas







www.burbuja.info


----------



## iconoclasta (31 May 2021)

Los progres de NY están recibiendo su karma: tras cuatro años de políticas penales "progresistas", que impiden penar a los homeless que cagan en la calle y a los yonkies que se chutan en las esquinas, la ciudad se está degradando a marchas forzadas. 

El caso es que, en el barrio hipster/hippy por excelencia, el Greenwhich Village, está Washington Square Park, hasta hace poco un lugar idílico, libre y feliz. Ahora es refugio de yonkies y fiestas salvajes nocturnas.

_Washington Square Park’s northwest corner was overtaken in recent months by *a crack- and heroin-filled “drug den*,” while boisterous, booze-soaked raves around the central fountain have kept neighbors up until the wee hours and left the historic green space trashed each morning._

Una frase de un vecino resume bien lo que piensan (y la razón por la cual merecen estar en este hilo): "puede que seamos progres (liberal) pero esto ha ido demasiado lejos.

_“We may be liberal but this has gone too far,” lamented Steven Hill, _









Washington Square Park ‘drug den’ horrifies Greenwich Village neighbors


A lawless, drug-infested Washington Square Park is horrifying even famously free-spirited Greenwich Village residents.




nypost.com


----------



## silenus (1 Jun 2021)

UGT de Cataluña presenta un ERE para el tercio de su plantilla


El sindicato liderado por @camilros plantea el despido de 45 trabajadores debido a la crisis del coronavirus @ugtcatalunya #ere




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Salimos más fuEREs...


----------



## porromtrumpero (1 Jun 2021)

Una buena ración para desayunar, sobran las palabras


----------



## gekkonidae (1 Jun 2021)

silenus dijo:


> UGT de Cataluña presenta un ERE para el tercio de su plantilla
> 
> 
> El sindicato liderado por @camilros plantea el despido de 45 trabajadores debido a la crisis del coronavirus @ugtcatalunya #ere
> ...



Nutrisió amb tumaca.


----------



## silenus (1 Jun 2021)

Pintadas en la casa de Rahola en Cadaqués


La organización juvenil independentista Arran ha hecho pintadas en la segunda residencia que la periodista Pilar Rahola tiene en Cadaqués. Cómplice del genocidio o palestina libre son algunos...



sociedad.e-noticies.es


----------



## etsai (2 Jun 2021)

Antonio Maestre DENUNCIA que le están echando de TODOS los platós de Televisión como tertuliano político.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (2 Jun 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Antonio Maestre DENUNCIA que le están echando de TODOS los platós de Televisión como tertuliano político.


----------



## AMP (2 Jun 2021)

Todos los podemitas que fueron a liarla a Vallecas y siguen viviendo en casa de sus padres (próximamente despedidos por un ERE)

Noelia Vera, la nº 2 de Irene Montero, se compra un chalet de 166 m2 con piscina y parcela de 2.759 | Podemos


----------



## SPQR (3 Jun 2021)

AMP dijo:


> Todos los podemitas que fueron a liarla a Vallecas y siguen viviendo en casa de sus padres (próximamente despedidos por un ERE)
> 
> Noelia Vera, la nº 2 de Irene Montero, se compra un chalet de 166 m2 con piscina y parcela de 2.759 | Podemos



*¡ SÍ SE PUEDE ! *Pardillos.


----------



## LetalFantasy (6 Jun 2021)

Seguro que progre y follavacunas.


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Jun 2021)

En la cola del paro o en Only Fans.


----------



## sorosgay (6 Jun 2021)

se fue con una mas joven...........................la otra se aburrio y le saco lo que pudo













Emiko Yamamoto: “Le agradezco todo a Rolando Hanglin”


La ex mujer de Rolando Hanglin habló en una videoentrevista exclusiva con este portal acerca de su nueva vida. “Viví ocho años felices al lado de él. Ahora rehíce mi vida”, dijo.




www.primiciasya.com






volvio con la antigua esposa..........................se aburrio y le robo lo que pudo
luego le dijo puta.........
fin de la historia..era de progre antes.........el nudista









Porque lo abandonó, Rolando Hanglin le dedicó un tango muy violento a Martita, otra vez su ex
ahora es sinonimo de machirulo.................los tiempos cambian

Página/12 :: radar


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Jun 2021)

¿Que pensarán los progres que la han votado y que decían que Trump era muy malo?.







Brote verde: - BOOOOM!!! Kamala Harris a los inmigrantes guatemaltecos: NO VENGÁIS


Así, sin vaselina. Claro y meridiano, la VP de Joe Biden les ha dicho a los inmigrantes guatemaltecos que no vengan, que la frontera de los EEUU está mas protegida que nunca: Que se queden en su país, vamos.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (8 Jun 2021)

Un progre pensante es una paradoja en sí misma. Y si encima es votonto, mucho mas.



Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que *pensarán los progres que la han votado* y que decían que Trump era muy malo?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n_flamel (8 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Un progre pensante es una paradoja en sí misma. Y si encima es votonto, mucho mas.



Un oxímoron.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Un progre pensante es una paradoja en sí misma. Y si encima es votonto, mucho mas.




Ser progre es un claro signo de retraso mental.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Jun 2021)

No quería poner esto después de que el personal haya cenado, ala, mañana ayuno todo el mundo. 










*Tema mítico* : - Jóvenes socialistas llorando: "Mi vida me va con RETRASO" NUTRITIVAS FOTOS INSIDE


No reírse de los subnormales. Manginas y feminazis que tras haber "estudiado" carreras de pinta y colorea y haber votado siempre a la PSOE, ahora sus vidas son una mierda. No se podía saber. “La vida me va con retraso”




www.burbuja.info


----------



## hijoPutin (9 Jun 2021)

Mensaje dedicado a Oramas, y las paladas de ricino que nos recetó a los proles desde su atalaya moral







Ana Oramas revela en el Congreso que tuvo que colgar el teléfono a Laya porque la ministra la insultó | Electomanía


----------



## Cesar1992 (9 Jun 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Monica Oltra e Ireno Montere recibiendo su dosis de jarabe democratico.
> 
> Cómo ignoran a la hermana, qué fuerte tia! O sea... qué poca sororidad.



Se lo tienen merecido TODAS ELLAS, por su ideología, una ideología en el que solo entran ELLAS y que lo único que les preocupa es su PAPO. Si la desahuciada fuera Oltra y Oltra la desahuciada, la historia sería la misma. Que se jodan ¿Querían mierda izquierdista? Pues a disfrutar toca.


----------



## asakopako (9 Jun 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Seguro que progre y follavacunas.



Mientras no le salgan bollos en la frente como a los klingons podrá seguir ejerciendo (su trabajo). Consiste en leer cosas en voz alta.


----------



## Cesar1992 (9 Jun 2021)

asakopako dijo:


> Mientras no le salgan bollos en la frente como a los klingons podrá seguir ejerciendo (su trabajo). Consiste en leer cosas en voz alta.









Jajajajajaja


----------



## SPQR (9 Jun 2021)

Un oxímoron es otra cosa, dos conceptos antagónicos que combinados generan "algo" nuevo, p.e. silencio atronador. La paradoja es una contradicción en sí misma, como un progre pensante.



n_flamel dijo:


> Un oxímoron.


----------



## SPQR (9 Jun 2021)

Jojojojojo. Que se quejen a Doña Rogelia Colau.



IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Roban a Susana Gallardo, mujer de Manuel Valls, en la zona alta de Barcelona
> 
> 
> Un hombre ha robado violentamente el reloj de la multimillonaria Susana Gallardo, mujer de Manuel Valls, este miércoles en la zona alta de...
> ...



A ver si le va tocando el Karma a la Carmen.







Añado un Karma antiguo, pero que no está de mas.






Una urbanización de lujo acosada por okupas violentos


Una urbanización de lujo acosada por okupas violentos Las 30 familias de la colonia Les Canalies de Arenys de Mar viven atemorizados por grupos de delincuentes que ocupan viviendas “Si te cruzas con uno de ellos y le miras a la cara, lo mínimo que puedes esperar es una retahíla de insultos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Jun 2021)

"¿Tú eres feminista?

Yo claro, a mí el feminismo me parece de puta madre. La mujer tiene el mismo derecho que el hombre, ya es hora. Yo apoyo a las mujeres en todo lo que hagan porque son maravillosas y la cosa más bonita que existe en el planeta. El hombre sin la mujer no iría a ningún lado, no podría vivir. Es la base nuestra, la base de nuestro existir, de nuestro estar, ¡de todo, de todo! Dios la hizo por algo, ¿entiendes? Yo apoyo el feminismo y todo lo que la mujer pueda emprender, tiene que liderar grandes proyectos y seguir haciendo".









El Cigala: "Yo hablo con Dios todos los días, sobre todo los de resaca, cuando me regaña"


“Lo mejor del mundo es fumarse dos petardos pensando en el tito Bob Marley, pero más drogas no” / “Yo del sexo he aprendido a mover la lengua” / “Abajo el fascismo ya: hay que decirle a Abascal que viva y deje vivir” / “Pondría de ministra de Cultura a una gitana, que seguro que lo hace mejor...




www.elespanol.com











Diego El Cigala, detenido por violencia de género


Debería denunciar a los policías por detención ilegal. Ningún protocolo obliga a detener en un caso así, y mucho menos a pasar la noche en el calabozo. Es más, todo el que pasa por algo así debería denunciar una detención injustificada. Me temo que no. La LIVG deja muy clero el protocolo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Barruno (10 Jun 2021)

El Cigala detenio por violencia machista


La Policía Nacional ha detenido en un hotel de Madrid al cantaor flamenco Diego el Cigala por un presunto delito de violencia de género ocurrido en Jerez de la Frontera, según informan a EFE fuentes de la investigación. El arresto se produjo anoche en el Hotel Catalonia Atocha, ubicado en el...




www.burbuja.info







Coronel Abdullah dijo:


> Hace solo dos días
> 
> *¿Tú eres feminista?*
> _
> ...


----------



## Woden (10 Jun 2021)

MUAHAHAHAHA, qué alegría, preeeeeemo.


----------



## grom (11 Jun 2021)




----------



## LuisZarzal (11 Jun 2021)

grom dijo:


>


----------



## hijoPutin (17 Jun 2021)

Enésimo aliade que nos viene a contar el mismo chiste de los últimos cinco años

Y, a pesar de haber perdido algo de gracia y de novedad, sigue dejando un gran poso de orgullo y satisfacción en nuestras almas derroídas


----------



## etsai (17 Jun 2021)

Eva Martínez, concejal de Más Madrid de Leganés, denuncia a Fran Muñoz, portavoz del partido, por violencia de género







Hilo nutritivo: NO CENEISSSS!!!!! NUTRICION MAXIMA, PORTAVOZ DE MAS MADRID VIOGENIZADO POR UNA CONCEJAL DE MAS MADRID


----------



## gekkonidae (17 Jun 2021)

Nutrido desde bien temprano!!!
Gracias!!


----------



## gekkonidae (17 Jun 2021)

Nutrido desde bien temprano!!!
Gracias!!


----------



## gekkonidae (17 Jun 2021)

Pero si solo le he dao una vez al boton!!


----------



## hijo (17 Jun 2021)

Ostia, acabo de engordar 20kg de golpe.


----------



## hijoPutin (17 Jun 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Eva Martínez, concejal de Más Madrid de Leganés, denuncia a Fran Muñoz, portavoz del partido, por violencia de género
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias, me has ahorrado la tostada de pan con aceite... voy a desayunar tan sólo un roibos


----------



## Harrymorgan (17 Jun 2021)

Solo pasaba para vitaminarme y mineralizarme un poco

Taluec


----------



## Woden (17 Jun 2021)

Ay, qué rico, chico.


----------



## SPQR (17 Jun 2021)

Neo-censora recibe Karma y queda al descubierto en el congreso, cuando exponen sus desbarradas totalmente escoradas a la izmierda, en tuiter.


----------



## Lego. (18 Jun 2021)

¿Queréis ver una pelea de feminazis premium aireada en twitter por una de las bichas?


----------



## Weregamba (18 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Queréis ver una pelea de feminazis premium aireada en twitter por una de las bichas?



A quien se esta refiriendo? quien le esta haciendo la vida imposible? he buscado el nombre de la universidad q menciona + Podemos y no me sale nada...


----------



## etsai (22 Jun 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Si esto no es la noticia nutritiva de la semana o el mes, no sé lo que es.
> 
> Pasen, fagociten y nútranse. Además, viniendo de "Público", que nadie puede decir que sea un medio facha ni mucho menos.
> 
> ...



*Hilo nvtritivo:*

NUTRICIÓN BROOTAL DE HOY: EX-PARLAMENTARIOS gallegos de PODEMOS, al paro y a la vida precaria y sin posibilidad de empleo.


----------



## Burbunvencido (22 Jun 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Queréis ver una pelea de feminazis premium aireada en twitter por una de las bichas?



Claro: es Shakesperare porque hay que esperar para saber más

Si lo contara todo en el momento, pues entonces hablaría de Almudena Antes

Algún día....algún día! inventarán algun tipo de sistema electrónico que permita, desde cualquier lugar, consultar los nombres de los más famosos literatos de la Historia, de manera que las catetas con ínfulas de escritoras cultas no hagan el puto rídículo que aquí contemplamos


----------



## César Borgia (23 Jun 2021)

jojojojo ahora dice que es una denuncia falsa.






*Tema mítico* : - El portavoz de Más Madrid acusado de violencia de género dice que es víctima de una denuncia FALSA JOJOJOOJOJO


El portavoz de Más Madrid-Leganemos en Leganés, Fran Muñoz, ha asegurado en un comunicado que la denuncia por violencia doméstica contra él por parte de la otra edil de la formación y su expareja, Eva Martínez, es falsa y sólo busca destruirle "en lo personal y lo político". En un comunicado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Chortina de Humo (24 Jun 2021)

Hilo guapo guapo.
Cria cuervos y tendras un monton


----------



## SPQR (24 Jun 2021)

César Borgia dijo:


> jojojojo ahora dice que es una denuncia falsa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puede ser. Las denuncias falsas de mujeres no existen. Y aun en caso de que existieran son sólo el 0,00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001%.


----------



## porromtrumpero (24 Jun 2021)

Esto da risa y pena a partes iguales, dep

A 31-year-old female scholar who wrote a paper attempting to prove America's criminal justice system was racist was viciously stabbed to death by a black male in Chicago.


----------



## Cormac (25 Jun 2021)

Asesinada en Etiopía la cooperante española de Médicos Sin Fronteras María Hernández


María Hernández, de 35 años de edad y originaria de Madrid (España), inició su trabajo en MSF en 2015 en la República Centroafricana y desde entonces había trabajado en Yemen, México y Nigeria. La ONG perdió el contacto con los cooperantes este jueves por la tarde y esta mañana se halló el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## audienorris1899 (26 Jun 2021)

Conoce a un hondureño ilegal, inicia una relación con él, lo mete en su casa, lo mantiene, hasta le compra ropa y la historia termina de una manera imprevisible según la mente del votante podemita promedio.


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jun 2021)

Han habido hostias en varios puntos de España en manifestación de feministas contra trans, pegándose entre "elles". 












*Tema mítico* : - Hondonadas de hostias: manifestantes TRANS se pelean CONTRA manifestantes FEMINAZIS en diferentes puntos de España.


Fallo en la Matrix. Cortocircuito progre. También se han zurrado en Murcia.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jun 2021)




----------



## kicorv (27 Jun 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Según parece, fue fake la foto. Pasó pero fue hace años y esa no es la luchadora real que por cierto se quería negar a jugar contra el trans pero se jugaba ser acusada de transfoba


----------



## Lux Mundi (27 Jun 2021)

kicorv dijo:


> Según parece, fue fake




Gracias por el dato.


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (27 Jun 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Han habido hostias en varios puntos de España en manifestación de feministas contra trans, pegándose entre "elles".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy me estoy descojonando con el Twitter como nunca:


----------



## Woden (27 Jun 2021)

MUHAHAHAHAHAHA. Nutrición de primera clase, beluga y jodido Cristal.


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Jun 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Jun 2021)

HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L dijo:


> Hoy me estoy descojonando con el Twitter como nunca:




Es que es buenísimo el pollo que se ha mi tardó. Ojalá hoy en el orgullo acaben a palos.


----------



## porromtrumpero (28 Jun 2021)

grupo que se dedica a denunciar activistas de derecha para que los baneen de sitios acaba baneado en youtube


----------



## LetalFantasy (1 Jul 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Esto da risa y pena a partes iguales, dep
> 
> A 31-year-old female scholar who wrote a paper attempting to prove America's criminal justice system was racist was viciously stabbed to death by a black male in Chicago.



Comments 

*Adolfo Lerito*

*Quería demostrar que existía el “racismo sistémico”, pero en su lugar, su “estupidez sistémica” fue destruida por una “propensión sistémica a cometer delitos violentos”.*

*Moìst Míke*

*"La vida es dura. Es más difícil cuando eres estúpido". - John Wayne*

*Exwar Rigual Competitivo*

*Ella es otra estadística que prueba su punto equivocado.*

*DawnOfTheDead991*

*Descubrió que la realidad, no el racismo, era el problema real de la manera más difícil.*


----------



## kenny220 (3 Jul 2021)

Volverá a dar el tiempo?


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Jul 2021)

Joder, nutrición BRVTAL al entrar en este hilo


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (4 Jul 2021)

etsai dijo:


> Nada supera a las Herriko Tabernas cerradas a cal y canto, junto con los grupos musicales afines y toda la parafernalia que acompaña a estos: técnicos de sonido, iluminación, músicos, impresores comerciales, distribuidores de bebidas, etc... todos en el guano total.



No van a durar mucho tiempo más, gracias a sentencias judiciales y la ayuda del tiempo, se están yendo a la mierda definitivamente, un motivo de celebración:









La Herriko Taberna de Tudela pone fin a mas de 30 años de actividad


El estado del edificio y el juicio pendiente con el Estado han provocado su cierre.




www.plazanueva.com





Que lo disfruten, en el enlace se puede ver el cierre de una de ellas, ha costado 5 años desde la sentencia del supremo pero al fin ha llegado, el comunicado que emitieron es de risa, el resto irán cayendo como un castillo de naipes.


----------



## Polonia Viva (4 Jul 2021)

Pablo Díaz, mítico concursante de Pasapalabra desvela que votaría socialismo para parar a la ultraderecha y que no tiene problema en donar la mitad del premio si lo gana, ya que no necesita tanto:









Pablo Díaz ('Pasapalabra') desvela su voto en las elecciones de Madrid y quién no quiere que gobierne


Pablo Díaz es prácticamente uno más ya para las familias españolas después de los más de 500 roscos y 190.000 euros acumulados desde que en 2017 comenzara su estelar participación




www.marca.com





Semanas más tarde consigue el bote de Pasapalabra, le meten una dosis de socialismo bien fuerte por el culo rapiñeándole la mitad del premio y ahora que el millonario es él, cambia de opinión:















Pablo Díaz: "Es justo que Hacienda cobre a quien gane un millón todos los años, pero a mí no lo sé"


El concursante estrella de 'Pasapalabra' en Antena 3 atiende a BLUPER tras llevarse el bote de 1.828.000 euros. Pablo Díaz entra en la historia de 'Pasapalabra' al conseguir el tercer mayor bote de su historia




www.elespanol.com


----------



## tremeño (4 Jul 2021)

Da para paja el hilo


----------



## kicorv (4 Jul 2021)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Pablo Díaz, mítico concursante de Pasapalabra desvela que votaría socialismo para parar a la ultraderecha y que no tiene problema en donar la mitad del premio si lo gana, ya que no necesita tanto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menudo falso el hijo de puta. A él no, sabes? Al que se lo ha ganado sudando, sin dormir y jugándoselo todo (él, nada en absoluto), sí. A ese hay que quitarle todo, a él no.

Pensamiento podemita agravado con la pasta cuando llega.


----------



## n_flamel (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## SPQR (6 Jul 2021)

Porrazos transfobos....


----------



## sorosgay (6 Jul 2021)

*Referente K pedía expropiar y atacar a los que viajan y ahora quedó varado en España*
Pedía no sólo acometer contra aquellos que cruzan las fronteras, sino además estatizar las farmacéuticas y tomar “uno o dos cadenas de supermercados”. Días después, quedó varado en España sin poder volver y arremetió contra el gobierno que “actúa de forma criminal contra los que trabajan”.





Si hubo una especie que se multiplicó por miles durante la pandemia, es la del militante kirchnerista arrepentido. Una multitud que apoyaba a ojos cerrados cualquier medida tomada por *Alberto Fernández* y, “más papista que el Papa”, incluso proponía nuevas y más radicales medidas, que pronto se vio acorralada por las propias disposiciones que pedía y defendía a capa y espada.





Uno de ellos fue *Matías Ferreyra*, presidente de la Unión Latinoamericana de Ciegos, quien se mostró convencido de las restricciones aéreas del gobierno nacional y así lo expresó en sus redes. “No sólo hay que atacar a quienes viajan. Yo cerraría todo por dos semanas, declararía de utilidad pública a la farmacéutica que fabrica la AstraZeneca y haría vacunación masiva. Y ya que estoy, expropio un par de cadenas de supermercados”, afirmó efusivo en los primeros días de abril.





No se imaginó *Ferreyra*, como tantos otros que militaron el relato K, que pocos días después él mismo sería una víctima de las políticas de restricción, cuando intentó volver de un evento en España. “Me dejan aquí varado en forma totalmente arbitraria. Lo que están haciendo con quienes trabajamos es criminal”, aseguró en su nuevo rol de indignado. “Vine a trabajar y a llevar dólares a mi país”, protestó.





Sus posteos despertaron la burla generalizada de todos aquellos que alguna vez bregaron por la libertad de fronteras y en pocos minutos se transformó en blanco de todo tipo de ironías y respuestas creativas, que motivaron que modifique las herramientas de privacidad y oculte todas sus publicaciones


Referente K pedía expropiar y atacar a los que viajan y ahora quedó varado en España


----------



## hijoPutin (7 Jul 2021)

Ser el partido más progre, del país más progre, del Gobierno más progresista en 80 años para esto

Que aparezcan unos socialistas de verdac de la buenaTM y te dediquen tres páginas de artículo a llamarte niñata pija, pequeñoburguesa, enchufada a base de felaciones (esta crítica, un pelín más velada); para acabar en el último párrafo siendo acusados de montar "campos de concentración farcistas" contra les inmigrentes... aparte de montar una casa putes patrocinada por el Gobierno Progresista en Baleares donde violear niñes migrantes.

Podemos cripto farcista, pequeñoburgués capitalihta, razista, amego segarro... no va más señores, no va más, no se admite subir más las apuestas

-------------Artículo aquí----------------



*Podemos launches baseless #MeToo attack on Spanish tenor Plácido Domingo*
*Alice Summers
19 hours ago*
World-renowned Spanish opera singer Plácido Domingo made a triumphant return to the stage in Spain in June after a nearly two-year absence, receiving a lengthy standing ovation. The 80-year-old baritone/tenor last sang in his home country in 2019, before the launching of a #MeToo-style sexual misconduct witch-hunt against him that year.
Popular enthusiasm for the singer’s return sharply contrasts with the attitude taken by the “left populist” Podemos party, which governs in Spain in coalition with the social-democratic Spanish Socialist Party (PSOE). Podemos politicians launched a vicious campaign denouncing Domingo’s appearance and the positive reception he enjoyed as an insult to women.





Irene Montero (Source: Wikimedia Commons)
On Twitter, Irene Montero—the PSOE-Podemos government’s minister of equality and partner of former Podemos leader and ex-deputy prime minister Pablo Iglesias—condemned applause for Domingo, writing: “Why are there people who feel the need to loudly applaud a man who has admitted to sexually abusing various women?” This is a reference to an “apology” the singer issued early last year.
“Even those who think that the response should not be public scorn should understand that it [the response] should even less be an ovation,” Montero continued. “Above all I would like them [the supporters of Domingo] to ask themselves what message this sends to women and to those who are sexually assaulted every day in our country. Because they are the same people who are then surprised when women don’t press charges out of fear of not being believed.”
Domingo sang to a sold-out charity concert at Madrid’s National Auditorium on 9 June, titled “#VoicesRespond.” The event was organised by Domingo and non-profit cultural association Fundación Excelentia, to aid the Red Cross. Funds raised at the gala went to the Red Cross’s pandemic response programme.
The singer performed “Nemico della patria” from Umberto Giordano’s opera _Andrea Chénier,_ “Madamigella Valéry” from Giuseppe Verdi’s _La Traviata_ and Manuel Fernández Caballero’s “El dúo de La Africana,” among other pieces, to tumultuous applause.
At the end of his performance, the clearly emotional Domingo received an almost eight-minute standing ovation from the 1,620-strong audience, and concluded the concert with around five encores, at popular request, according to media reports. The theatre was at the maximum capacity allowed by current coronavirus restrictions in the Madrid region.
A day later, Domingo was presented with a prestigious award at the Teatro Real (Royal Theatre), Madrid’s main opera house. The title of “Honorary Ambassador of the World Heritage of Spain” was conferred on the singer by the Association for the Diffusion and Promotion of the World Heritage of Spain (ADIPROPE).
Despite attempts by the media and the identity-obsessed upper-middle class to whip up a lynch-mob climate against Domingo, the warm reception he found in Madrid demonstrates the failure of the #MeToo campaign to gain broader traction among workers and significant sections of the middle class in Spain and internationally. The anti-democratic and destructive methods of this movement are widely met with distrust or revulsion.
The sexual misconduct campaign against Domingo was launched in 2019 with two Associated Press (AP) articles, in which 20 women, 18 of them anonymously, accused the singer of inappropriate behaviour. Some of the claims—which ranged from inappropriate shows of affection to unwanted touching, repeated requests for meetings and late-night phone calls—dated back almost 30 years.
When asked in an NPR interview whether she suffered “any professional disadvantages” because she “repeatedly rejected Domingo,” retired opera singer Patricia Wulf, the only person to be quoted by name in the first AP article, replied: “No, I didn’t. I didn’t suffer anything careerwise. In fact, it was interesting: He and the company kept hiring me. And that was great.”
There is nothing legitimate or progressive in the scandal-mongering campaign targeting Domingo. The claims made against him are entirely unsubstantiated and, to date, the singer has not been charged with any crime. But solely on the basis of these anonymous, unproven and spurious allegations, many of which amount to little more than accusations of persistent flirtation, Domingo was transformed into a persona non grata almost overnight.
Numerous US cultural institutions, including the Metropolitan Opera in New York, the Philadelphia Orchestra, the San Francisco Opera and the Los Angeles Opera, immediately cancelled Domingo’s scheduled performances at their venues and severed all relationships with the singer. None of them bothered to carry out any investigation into the allegations before they took these actions.
While the witch-hunt against Domingo has largely not had as much of an effect in Europe—with the singer continuing to perform in cities such as Berlin, Vienna and Verona, Italy to widespread public acclaim—in Domingo’s home country of Spain, a number of musical venues also blacklisted Domingo on the orders of the PSOE-Podemos government.
Following the February 2020 findings of the American Guild of Musical Artists (AGMA) that Domingo had “engaged in inappropriate activity” and the singer’s subsequent “apology,” the PSOE culture minister José Manuel Rodríguez Uribes cancelled Domingo’s part in Federico Moreno Torroba’s light opera _Luisa Fernanda_ at the Teatro de la Zarzuela in Madrid, which had been scheduled for mid-May 2020.
Last March, another prominent Spanish arts institution, the Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia in Valencia, removed Domingo’s name from its training centre for young artists. The Palau de les Arts added that it “has determined to desist in possible future contractual relations [with Domingo]” in response to the AGMA report. A musical association in Úbeda, in southern Spain, also cancelled a planned May performance by Domingo.
In response to the AGMA report, Domingo issued an “apology,” expressing regret for any pain he may have caused the alleged victims. “I accept full responsibility for my actions,” the singer explained, “and I have grown from this experience.”
“I understand now that some women may have feared expressing themselves honestly because of a concern that their careers would be adversely affected if they did so. While that was never my intention, no one should ever be made to feel that way.” Domingo was also forced to withdraw from five planned performances in Verdi’s _La Traviata_ at the Teatro Real in the wake of the AGMA report.
Culture minister Uribes used Domingo’s statement as an excuse to intensify the offensive against him, cynically stating: “Given that he [Domingo] wanted to take responsibility, our duty was to respond to that. Therefore, it is not the time for him to take part in the program [at the Teatro de la Zarzuela], and that’s what we have decided in line with the facts admitted by him.”
Faced with the escalating campaign against him, Domingo later retracted his “apology,” insisting that his words had been taken out of context and that he was not guilty of abuse or mistreatment. “It was not a _mea culpa_ ,” Domingo clarified in September. “My apology was published by an American newspaper along with false accusations that do not appear in the official report,” said the singer, referring to an investigation that had been conducted by the Los Angeles Opera.
The #MeToo witch-hunt against Domingo and numerous others has nothing to do with principled opposition to sexual abuse. The launching of #MeToo witch hunts is bound up with the bitter competition among upper-middle-class layers for positions and privileges in universities, the media and cultural institutions. Montero herself is a poster child for this, having posed for _Vanity Fair_ to exhibit the luxury clothes and settings to which she has had access as minister for “equality.”
Moreover, the petty-bourgeois gender politics of #MeToo serve to fashion a fraudulent “progressive” veneer for the right-wing policies of the PSOE-Podemos government. Montero and her fellow ministers have overseen a disastrous pandemic response leading to over 100,000 needless deaths, while escalating austerity measures against the working class. They have also brutally cracked down on protests against their anti-democratic policies and stepped up internet censorship .
The PSOE and Podemos also implemented a fascistic anti-migrant policy, leading to a surge in violence against migrants in Spain and reports of sexual abuse of dozens of minors at PSOE-Podemos-run migrant concentration camps. For all their outrage at the message Domingo’s performance “sends to women,” Podemos sheds not a tear for these victims of sexual and physical violence. This is because, just like the witch-hunting of Domingo, the mass detention and abuse of migrants serves the privileged class interests of the middle class layers for which Podemos speaks.
https://www.wsws.org/en/special/pages/pseudoleft.html


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Jul 2021)

BA dam tsss


----------



## LuisZarzal (7 Jul 2021)

> El cantante de ópera español de fama mundial Plácido Domingo regresó triunfalmente a los escenarios en España en junio después de una ausencia de casi dos años, recibiendo una larga ovación de pie. El barítono / tenor de 80 años cantó por última vez en su país de origen en 2019, antes del lanzamiento de una caza de brujas por mala conducta sexual al estilo # MeToo en su contra ese año.
> 
> El entusiasmo popular por el regreso de la cantante contrasta fuertemente con la actitud del partido “populista de izquierda” Podemos, que gobierna en España en coalición con el socialdemócrata Partido Socialista Español (PSOE). Los políticos de Podemos lanzaron una campaña viciosa denunciando la aparición de Domingo y la acogida positiva que disfrutó como un insulto a las mujeres.
> 
> ...



Por lo menos traducido por google.


----------



## PA\BE (7 Jul 2021)

No es KARMA, de hecho no me produce ni SCHADEFREUDE, es simplemente un reflejo más de la CHARIFICACIÓN:

La alcaldesa de Berga deja el cargo por una depresión (elperiodico.com)
Fue el primer cargo detenido por desobediencia por no descolgar la 'estelada' del ayuntamiento

_"Me costó asumir que yo, Montse Venturós, *estaba enferma y con baja médica*, pero todavía más asumir mi diagnóstico: *sufro depresión*"_

Hacía *cinco meses* que Montse Venturós estaba de *baja médica* y, durante todo este tiempo, se ha especulado mucho sobre los motivos. Finalmente, este martes, ha anunciado que cesa de su cargo al frente del Ayuntamiento por la *enfermedad *que sufre: depresión.

_"Partimos de un estigma muy arraigado que hace que las personas con enfermedades de salud mental seamos *vistas como personas débiles*, que no hemos sido *valientes*, que alguna situación nos ha sobrepasado"

"El problema es estructural. Cansadas de ser siempre cuestionadas, *nos tenemos que justificar constantemente*, nuestras voces son silenciadas ante la de nuestros compañeros y de ver que las actitudes no serían las mismas si al frente hubiera una figura masculina. Y esto, señores, cansa hasta la extenuación en pleno siglo XXI" _

La alcaldesa de Berga advierte de que "habrá hostias" en el proceso ha (elperiodico.com)
La alcaldesa de *Berga*, *Montse Venturós*, auguró ayer que en el conflicto entre Catalunya y España "habrá *hostias *que parirán terror" y pidió "que la gente se *prepare*".

_"Es muy importante conocer y ser conscientes de que el proceso de independencia no saldrá barato. *No será gratis*. No será echar globos amarillos al cielo mientras cantamos y aplaudimos y esto es una toma de conciencia"

"Cuando quieres un cambio para conseguir alguna cosa tienes que estar predispuesto a *asumir las consecuencias*". 

"Por la manera en que se está formalizando el relato parece que llegará un día que seremos independientes y se ha acabado el rollo. Y ya decidiremos después si somos de *izquierdas o de derechas*. ¡No hagamos el imbécil! Todos los pasos que estamos dando hoy hacia la república catalana determinan el futuro" _

Perfil: Montserrat Venturós, toda una vida desobedeciendo (elperiodico.com)
*Montse Venturós *lleva media vida desobedeciendo. A los catorce años ya era habitual del Casal Panxo y el Ateneu Llibertari de su ciudad natal, *Berga*. Allí ya se dedicó a "socializar el discurso de la *independencia y el socialismo*". Y en todas sus intervenciones ha mostrado siempre una convicción y firmeza absolutas. Suyo fue uno de los discursos más combativos en el acto central de la campaña autonómica de la *CUP*.

Sinceramente, espero que se mejore de lo suyo.


----------



## Woden (7 Jul 2021)

Fucks given: 0


----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (7 Jul 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> No es KARMA, de hecho no me produce ni SCHADEFREUDE, es simplemente un reflejo más de la CHARIFICACIÓN:
> 
> La alcaldesa de Berga deja el cargo por una depresión (elperiodico.com)
> Fue el primer cargo detenido por desobediencia por no descolgar la 'estelada' del ayuntamiento
> ...





El pueblo se llama Berga, igual es lo que más necesita la Charo para solucionar problemas.


----------



## ELVR (7 Jul 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> No es KARMA, de hecho no me produce ni SCHADEFREUDE, es simplemente un reflejo más de la CHARIFICACIÓN:
> 
> La alcaldesa de Berga deja el cargo por una depresión (elperiodico.com)
> Fue el primer cargo detenido por desobediencia por no descolgar la 'estelada' del ayuntamiento
> ...





Hace mucho tiempo de críos, cuando aun se podía hacer según que chistes (un tanto inocentones por otra parte) sin que un ofendidito indepe se mosquease hacíamos bromas tipo: "Vila-Tranca del Pene-dès, agermanada amb Berga"


----------



## SPQR (7 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> El pueblo se llama Berga, igual es lo que más necesita la Charo para solucionar problemas.



Mucha Berga, pero poca Verga/s.


----------



## porromtrumpero (9 Jul 2021)




----------



## origenes (10 Jul 2021)

ED: Parece ser que ocurrió en 2010.
Ni siquiera sé si ya lo habíais puesto (seguramente sí) porque no estoy siguiendo el hilo.
Dejo el link del twitter


----------



## Lacerta (10 Jul 2021)

origenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 708429
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caso mítico en su momento

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SPQR (10 Jul 2021)

origenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 708429
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Violada 40 veces? Ni con Viagra me parece a mí... Hay que usar el sentido crítico un poquito onvre, y no creerse todo lo que lee uno en hinternec, que acabas quedando muy mal poniendo estas cosas evidentemente absurdas.

El africano que la asesinó intentó violarla, pero no lo consiguió.






Asesinato de Elin Krantz - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## origenes (11 Jul 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Violada 40 veces? Ni con Viagra me parece a mí... Hay que usar el sentido crítico un poquito onvre, y no creerse todo lo que lee uno en hinternec, que acabas quedando muy mal poniendo estas cosas evidentemente absurdas.
> 
> El africano que la asesinó intentó violarla, pero no lo consiguió.
> 
> ...



No creo haber quedado en ridículo porque no he dicho nada.

Lo constatable es que a una (otra) amiguita de los inmis se la han cargado salvajemente.

De eso va el hilo ¿no? 

(Te veo afectado por el "injusto" trato que se le da al moreno)


----------



## kasper98 (11 Jul 2021)

origenes dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 708429
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero aún más sorprendente es que el asesino solo tiene 23 años, y tenía una esposa y dos hijos. Lo que es cierto, Ephram Johannes (el nombre del criminal) nunca difirió de un comportamiento ejemplar y de sinceridad. Era un vago normal, no estaba dispuesto a buscar trabajo y vivía con un subsidio. Y fue precisamente tan poco humano que mataron a Elin Kranz, de 27 años.










Elin Kranz: foto, biografía. La historia de Elin Kranz. - El medio ambiente 2021


Septiembre de 2010 sacudió al mundo con el brutal asesinato de una niña sueca Elin Kranz. Fotos tomadas en la escena, y sembrar el día aterrorizan a la mayoría de la población de este país. Y lo más triste es que el asesino fue aquel cuyos derechos la niña defendió durante toda su vida.




es.public-welfare.com





Todo un caballero oigan

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Jul 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> *Referente K pedía expropiar y atacar a los que viajan y ahora quedó varado en España*
> Pedía no sólo acometer contra aquellos que cruzan las fronteras, sino además estatizar las farmacéuticas y tomar “uno o dos cadenas de supermercados”. Días después, quedó varado en España sin poder volver y arremetió contra el gobierno que “actúa de forma criminal contra los que trabajan”.
> 
> 
> ...



no jodas. nos dejan otr garrapata montonera aquí?


----------



## spala (11 Jul 2021)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> María Ladenburger, estudiante de medicina, 19 años, hija de un alto funcionario de la UE. Buenista el padre y las dos hijas, ella colaboraba en un albergue de refugees.
> 
> Violada y axfisiada bajo el agua (ahogada) por un refugee afgano menor de edad.
> 
> ...




cojones, alucinante.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (11 Jul 2021)

spala dijo:


> cojones, alucinante.



El padre es una persona muy inteligente, con extensa formación en universidades de élite pero con completa ausencia de sentido común. Tiene toda la pinta de ser lo que vulgarmente llamamos un gilipollas integral.

Y tiene un cargo de altísimo nivel: Principal Legal Adviser in the Legal Service of the European Commission.

Cuando ves como actua esta gente a nivel personal, con estas reacciones ante las tragedias propias, o cuando se descubren las fiestas depravadas de otros colegas en Bruselas, piensas en que mano está el pandero y se entiende la deriva suicida de Europa.


----------



## audienorris1899 (11 Jul 2021)

*Roban en plena calle a un colaborador de La Sexta: “Colau, te está quedando una ciudad...”*

La pandemia no es la única preocupación que tienen los ciudadanos en la actualidad. *La inseguridad sigue siendo un problema para mucha gente*, que no se siente segura al pasear por la calle.

Es el caso del colaborador de La Sexta *Marc Vidal*, que en la noche de este sábado *sufrió un robo en la ciudad de Barcelona*.

El tertuliano de ‘Liarla Pardo’ y ‘Aruser@s’ denunció en su cuenta de twitter que *un grupo de hombres le habían robado el reloj*, pese a su escaso valor.






“*En previsión, siempre que paseo por Barcelona, llevo un reloj barato. Hace apenas unos minutos un grupo de activos turísticos me lo han arrancado de la muñeca en 0,2 segundos. Pobres... Operativa fallida*”, escribió Vidal.

Además, el colaborador *quiso mandarle un recadito a la alcaldesa de la Ciudad Condal*, de quien no parece ser muy partidario.

“*Ada Colau, te está quedando una ciudad encantadora*”, lamentó.










Roban en plena calle a un colaborador de La Sexta: “Colau, te está quedando una ciudad...”


La pandemia no es la única preocupación que tienen los ciudadanos en la actualidad. La inseguridad sigue siendo un problema para mucha gente, que no se siente segura al




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## rascachapas (11 Jul 2021)

Creo que haría falta un foro entero, en vez de un post, para recopilarlos todos.


----------



## iconoclasta (11 Jul 2021)

El crimen ocurrió hace unas semanas pero no veo que haya sido comentado aquí; es un caso brutal de progre y karma. Anat Kimchi, estudiante judía en Chicago, fue asesinada por un ciudadano de oscuro color. ¿Por qué ha hecho méritos la pobre chica para entrar en el hilo? Porque estaba realizando una tesis doctoral que versaba sobre el racismo sistemático de la justicia americana contra los negros. Ya había publicado papers al respecto:

_In 2019, Kimchi wrote a paper that was published in the Journal of Quantitative Criminology positing that young black offenders and black drug offenders are victims of ‘systemic racism’ in America’s criminal justice system because they face tougher prison sentences._

Doctoral Candidate Working to Prove the Criminal Justice System is Racist, Stabbed to Death by Black Homeless Man – DailyVeracity 













'Brilliant' Israeli-born doctoral student murdered in Chicago (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## sorosgay (11 Jul 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> no jodas. nos dejan otr garrapata montonera aquí?




















Polémica por la brutal confesión de Gustavo Cordera


"Hay mujeres que necesitan ser violadas para tener sexo", dijo el el músico durante una reunión con los alumnos de la escuela TEA.




www.latecla.info


















La hija de un exguitarrista de la Bersuit acusó a su padre de abuso sexual


Lucila Righi publicó en su perfil de Facebook un fuerte testimonio donde detalló el tormento que vivieron ella y otras mujeres.




www.unoentrerios.com.ar


----------



## Barruno (11 Jul 2021)

Noticia: - Le roban en plena calle en Barcelona el reloj al tertuliano de la sexta.


Le roban en plena calle en Barcelona el reloj al tertuliano de la sexta Marc Vidal. https://www.mundodeportivo.com/elotromundo/television/20210711/410482424561/roban-en-plena-calle-a-un-colaborador-de-la-sexta-colau-te-esta-quedando-una-ciudad.html Marc Vidal dijo : Colau te esta quedando una...




www.burbuja.info




]


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (11 Jul 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 709464
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 709462
> 
> ...



ué puta mierda de grupo, 40 tíos en el escenario y un sonido de mierda, cuatro acordes mal paridos


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2021)




----------



## sorosgay (12 Jul 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> ué puta mierda de grupo, 40 tíos en el escenario y un sonido de mierda, cuatro acordes mal paridos



Y mierdas de personas encima


----------



## SPQR (12 Jul 2021)

Que se arrodillen ante Italia ahora los piratas.



Lux Mundi dijo:


>


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jul 2021)

Vocal de Más Madrid homo, niega un cigarro a unos menas, y estos le arrean una hostia.







*Tema mítico* : - Vocal de Más Madrid niega un cigarro a nuestros niños y recibe un bofetón por insolidario


Que raro que ahora todos los días en tv denunciando agresiones a homosexuales. No estará todo organizado? Claro que está organizado. Están intentando intimidar a Vox y a Ayuso para que no se toque la ley LGTB madrileña. por eso los gritos de Ayuso fascista estás en nuestra lista. Sería la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Evil_ (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lego. (14 Jul 2021)




----------



## tothewebs (15 Jul 2021)

Risto Mejide da positivo en covid pese a haber sido vacunado y remueve conciencias: “Sólo nos queda esperar…”


----------



## Punitivum (15 Jul 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> El crimen ocurrió hace unas semanas pero no veo que haya sido comentado aquí; es un caso brutal de progre y karma. Anat Kimchi, estudiante judía en Chicago, fue asesinada por un ciudadano de oscuro color. ¿Por qué ha hecho méritos la pobre chica para entrar en el hilo? Porque estaba realizando una tesis doctoral que versaba sobre el racismo sistemático de la justicia americana contra los negros. Ya había publicado papers al respecto:
> 
> _In 2019, Kimchi wrote a paper that was published in the Journal of Quantitative Criminology positing that young black offenders and black drug offenders are victims of ‘systemic racism’ in America’s criminal justice system because they face tougher prison sentences._
> 
> ...











Brutalísimo


----------



## Woden (15 Jul 2021)

Nutrición kosher de primera clase.


----------



## sorosgay (17 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lego. (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## Lego. (18 Jul 2021)

El que llora por sus hijos es un asesor del Gobierno de Zetaparo, así que merece sitio VIP en este hilo.


----------



## yorick (18 Jul 2021)

ya no me voy a hacer la cena


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (18 Jul 2021)

Mil gracias a todos los que hacéis este foro posible, aquí va mi pequeña aportación. 

Mujer apuesta por la multiculturalidad y sale escaldada. Nadie se lo esperaba... 

Confirmada como asesinato machista la muerte de una mujer en Roquetas en junio


----------



## filets (18 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El que llora por sus hijos es un asesor del Gobierno de Zetaparo, así que merece sitio VIP en este hilo.



Esta si que es nvtricion de la buena
Sociata, calbo y ahora viogenizado
No se podia saber


----------



## ELVR (18 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> El que llora por sus hijos es un asesor del Gobierno de Zetaparo, así que merece sitio VIP en este hilo.


----------



## Kriegsmarine (18 Jul 2021)

Nada que añadir.






Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## machote hispano (18 Jul 2021)

Kriegsmarine dijo:


> Nada que añadir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, es verdad... 




La Maldición de Paco..., nunca falla.


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Jul 2021)

Este se leva el oro, el primer puesto en el podio, y el premio de honor a toda una carrera


----------



## Limón (18 Jul 2021)

Jojojo banda de payasos


----------



## Lego. (18 Jul 2021)

filets dijo:


> Esta si que es nvtricion de la buena
> Sociata, calbo y ahora viogenizado
> No se podia saber




Este de hace ya tiempo se libró por los putos pelos de cerrar este hilo para siempre y de paso acabar con el hambre en el mundo.







Por los putos pelos. Qué pena, joder.

Ojalá todo el TC acabe en la cárcel algún día, y que sea pronto antes de que la palmen.


----------



## sorosgay (18 Jul 2021)

Llegan a Argentina 3,5 millones de vacunas de EEUU para combatir el Covid | Embajada de los Estados Unidos en Argentina.


----------



## Decipher (18 Jul 2021)




----------



## DonLimpio (20 Jul 2021)

PSOE - Nutrición: Asesor de Zapatero viogenizado







www.burbuja.info





Que pena que este gran hilo no lleve 300 páginas ya.


----------



## Barruno (20 Jul 2021)

Noticia: - DESAYUNANDO: Un ex-asesor de ZP lleva dos años sin poder ver a sus hijos por la Ley de Violencia de Género (denuncias falsas)


La pesadilla del ex asesor de Zapatero: su mujer le quitó a sus hijos por la Ley de Violencia de Género "Por culpa de la ley que aprobó mi Gobierno, mi mujer se llevó ilegalmente a mis hijos y nada lo impidió", dice Sergio. Estuvo 7 años en Moncloa Sergio Puerto, retratado en su casa.ALBERTO DI...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## machote hispano (23 Jul 2021)

DonLimpio dijo:


> PSOE - Nutrición: Asesor de Zapatero viogenizado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tenga prisa, poco a poco vamos avanzando, mientras no chapen el hilo... 




Y de momento UP!


----------



## silenus (23 Jul 2021)

Preocupación por el estado de salud de Soraya Sáenz de Santamaría

Sí, es una progre.

Será la vacuña?


----------



## Woden (23 Jul 2021)

La noticia habla de una grave enfermedad forma eufemística de referirse al cáncer.


----------



## Abriros (24 Jul 2021)

Muere el fundador de El Jueves

Os traigo la recena


----------



## Decipher (24 Jul 2021)

Abriros dijo:


> Muere el fundador de El Jueves
> 
> Os traigo la recena



Descanse en bilis.


----------



## SPQR (25 Jul 2021)

Al carrer.









Ignacio Aguado busca trabajo después de pactar su salida de Naturgy


El exvicepresidente de la Comunidad de Madrid, Ignacio Aguado, ha pactado una salida amistosa de Naturgy, la compañía a la que se reincorporó tras dejar el 7




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (25 Jul 2021)

La pedorra lesbiana emponderada del pelo morado ha sido eliminada de los JJOO por perder ante Suecia


----------



## Decipher (25 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La pedorra lesbiana emponderada del pelo morado ha sido eliminada de los JJOO por perder ante Suecia



Adios a la rapiñona.


----------



## LetalFantasy (25 Jul 2021)

En sitios usanos solo se ven Karens y Soy Boys amoñecados por la hackuna.


----------



## Decipher (26 Jul 2021)

Blizzard denunciada por "cultura tóxica sexista" en el trabajo


Y se plantea abandonar California en la carta de respuesta que han emitido. Ser progre no te salva de estar en el punto de mira de otros progres que quieren apuntarse tantos. Desconozco si las acusaciones bastante estrambóticas son ciertas, pero me alegro mucho de que una compañia progre como...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (27 Jul 2021)

Aliade feminista intenta ayudar a 3 mujeres (posiblemente podemitas) y acaba besando el suelo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Jul 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Aliade feminista intenta ayudar a 3 mujeres (posiblemente podemitas) y acaba besando el suelo.



Pss, parece pichincho y una pelea multiculti de canis-lumpenazo borrachos como cubas.


----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Jul 2021)

Es que no parece español ni se ve que haya ningún problema con ningunas chicas.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (27 Jul 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Es que no parece español ni se ve que haya ningún problema con ningunas chicas.



Claro, porque se empezó a grabar después


----------



## LetalFantasy (27 Jul 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Claro, porque se empezó a grabar después



Solo veo lumpenazo de noche en unas viñas de garrafón borrachos como cubas.


----------



## porromtrumpero (27 Jul 2021)

La imagen lo dice todo, nutranse


----------



## todoayen (27 Jul 2021)

Cuando me levante desganado, me miro el post del asesor de zp viogenizado y me ahorro el café hoyga.


----------



## Lego. (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Dr.Alopecia (27 Jul 2021)




----------



## Dr.Alopecia (27 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


>



Hummmm mejor postre imposible


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2021)

Pero que le ha dado a esta?


----------



## Decipher (27 Jul 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> La imagen lo dice todo, nutranse
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 725605



Años de ventaja.


----------



## SPQR (27 Jul 2021)

En piaras son muy valientes, como siempre.



Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Aliade feminista intenta ayudar a 3 mujeres (posiblemente podemitas) y acaba besando el suelo.


----------



## porromtrumpero (27 Jul 2021)

Lego. dijo:


>



es cosa mia o esos pieses parecen los de un tio?


----------



## Woden (27 Jul 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> es cosa mia o esos pieses parecen los de un tio?



Parecen.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (29 Jul 2021)

Foroprogres (forocoches) se hunde en la miseria despúes de que el progre de Electrick meta comunistas como moderadores. De ser el primer foro de españa al 146 y bajando.

FOROCOCHES se HUNDE y yo que me ALEGRO

forocoches.com Competitive Analysis, Marketing Mix and Traffic - Alexa


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Jul 2021)

Progre no es porque es concejala de vox, pero sí que ha sido de las que han pedido vacunas, mascarillas y ha estado colaborando con la farsa desde que empezó. Ahora recibe cariño covidiano.


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Jul 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Foroprogres (forocoches) se hunde en la miseria despúes de que el progre de Electrick meta comunistas como moderadores. De ser el primer foro de españa al 146 y bajando.
> 
> FOROCOCHES se HUNDE y yo que me ALEGRO
> 
> forocoches.com Competitive Analysis, Marketing Mix and Traffic - Alexa




Tengo cuenta desde hace más de diez años y hace muchísimo que no entro a ese foro. Se convirtió en pura mierda.


----------



## Captain Julius (29 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Tengo cuenta desde hace más de diez años y hace muchísimo que no entro a ese foro. Se convirtió en pura mierda.



Cierto. Pero al menos no tiene la publicidad invasiva en movil o televisión que tiene este, que es una locura (Mode digresión off)


----------



## condimento (29 Jul 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> La pedorra lesbiana emponderada del pelo morado ha sido eliminada de los JJOO por perder ante Suecia



Eing? Me ha extrañado leer esto. Si acaso perdieron la imbatibilidad tras 44 partidos seguidos.

No está eliminada la rapiña, mañana por la mañana son los cuartos de final, a ver si hay suerte. Y sí, yo también me alegraré cuando se la ventilen. Está cerca. 

Me resulta deplorable en las mujeres de este perfil que por su experiencia negativa personal con los hombres, deseen culpabilizar a todos y ponerlos en el mismo saco. Algo que le ocurre igualmente a la vicepresi. Sin duda carecen de integridad como personas.


----------



## Coviban (29 Jul 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Foroprogres (forocoches) se hunde en la miseria despúes de que el progre de Electrick meta comunistas como moderadores. De ser el primer foro de españa al 146 y bajando.
> 
> FOROCOCHES se HUNDE y yo que me ALEGRO
> 
> forocoches.com Competitive Analysis, Marketing Mix and Traffic - Alexa



A mi me echaron de ahí después de más de 10 años. Si entro con mi cuenta no me carga la página. 

Que se jodan


----------



## SPQR (29 Jul 2021)

Captain Julius dijo:


> Cierto. Pero al menos no tiene la publicidad invasiva en movil o televisión que tiene este, que es una locura (Mode digresión off)



¿Hay publicidad en burbuja?

Pues yo no veo ninguna...


----------



## porromtrumpero (30 Jul 2021)

Scarlett Johansson, cara del MeToo durante años, progre suprema...








Scarlett Johansson explains how 'Black Widow' became Marvel's #MeToo movie | CNN


Scarlett Johansson says her highly anticipated movie "Black Widow" began to really take shape in 2017, amid the #MeToo movement.




edition.cnn.com





Demanda a Disney por la pasta









Scarlett Johansson Sues Disney Over ‘Black Widow’ Streaming Release


Scarlett Johansson, star of Marvel Entertainment’s 2021 movie “Black Widow,” has filed suit against Walt Disney Co. over the decision to release the movie on Disney+ at the same time as in theaters.




www.wsj.com





Progre contra progre


----------



## Woden (30 Jul 2021)

Karma, karma, karma chameleon, you come and go, yo come and goooo.


----------



## LetalFantasy (30 Jul 2021)

Michael Rappaport is the most vicious, Trump-hating, mega liberal...
Now he is pissed off at Dr. Fauci because he got vaccinated and apparently he is starting to realize it’s all a scam.

THERE WILL COME A TIME NONE OF THEM WILL BE ABLE TO WALK DOWN THE STREET.
BIGGEST FEAR.
PUBLIC AWAKENING. 








Excuse me while I adjust my tin foil hat and sip my tea. #toosoon? #u... | TikTok


373.5K Likes, 21.4K Comments. TikTok video from A Little Hippy (@alittlehippyalittlehood): "Excuse me while I adjust my tin foil hat and sip my tea. #toosoon? #unvaxxed #toldyouso #enough #trump2024 #conspiracytheories #truth". Oh No - Kreepa.




www.tiktok.com


----------



## Grasicida100 (1 Ago 2021)

Nutrición: Famoso presentador de TV3 sufre violento asalto ayer en Barcelona al salir del trabajo


Un famoso de TV3, víctima de un robo con pistolas en Barcelona El productor Jordi Sellas sufrió un atraco al salir del trabajo Imagen de los estudios Ideal, Centro de Artes Digitales, un nuevo concepto de ver artes en una experiencia inmersiva. Está en la calle Doctor Trueta en el Pueblo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (1 Ago 2021)

Tipos intentan derribar estatua confederada y le cae encima a uno de ellos.







Aquí el momento en el que recibe karma



En zoom y cámara lenta



Noticia en ingles









BLM Protester Who Had Confederate Statue Toppled Onto His Head Still Battles Brain Injury One Year Later [VIDEO]


Chris Green, the Black Lives Matter protester who had a Confederate statue toppled onto his head last year by a group of BLM rioters in Portsmouth, Virginia nea




en-volve.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Ago 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Tipos intentan derribar estatua confederada y le cae encima a uno de ellos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 730105
> 
> ...





El Niño Jesús sabe que no me gusta reírme de las desgracias ajen...ppffff jajajaa


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Ago 2021)

Grasicida100 dijo:


> Nutrición: Famoso presentador de TV3 sufre violento asalto ayer en Barcelona al salir del trabajo
> 
> 
> Un famoso de TV3, víctima de un robo con pistolas en Barcelona El productor Jordi Sellas sufrió un atraco al salir del trabajo Imagen de los estudios Ideal, Centro de Artes Digitales, un nuevo concepto de ver artes en una experiencia inmersiva. Está en la calle Doctor Trueta en el Pueblo...
> ...




Ostras que cara de mongolo progre emponderado tiene.


----------



## PA\BE (3 Ago 2021)

El desenfreno de Joel Joan acabó tirando medusas y enviando un niño al hospital (elnacional.cat) 

Se ve a Joel Joan a bordo de una barca de motor gritando "_Hola, qué tal familia? *¿Cómo me veis,* superguays, eh? ¡Ni Àngel Llàcer me supera! ¡Ya, ya, ya, ya! ¡Escuchad, motherfuckers, sólo deciros un hola y adiós desde la Polinesia Central! Un gran punto cultural, que rima con central. ¿Vale? Aquí detrás mío, Jordi y *un par de marineros de mierda. *Y como, siempre: *¡superadme con la felicidad!* Vamos!_. 

*






"Hola. He perdido los papeles... y... "no volverá en ocurrir". Ya se sabe también que un actor sin papeles va desorientado... necesitamos el papel. Si los pierdes, no podemos hacer nada. Vale?. Pido perdón".





*

Badalona cancela una obra de Joel Joan por las "últimas polémicas" del actor (elperiodico.com)

Fuentes municipales se han limitado a señalar la "polémica" generada por Joan en los últimos días, si bien la concejala de Cultura, Educación y Juventud, *Amanda Feria*, ha replicado en Twitter las críticas vertidas por la *sección local de ERC*, que había acusado al Gobierno local de "demofóbico, sectario y autoritario".







Joan, afín al independentismo, también ha salido al paso y en la misma red social ha indicado: "En mi tiempo privado y libre hice una comida con amigos y bebí como pasa cada día de vacaciones en todos los sitios. ¿*Me censuráis porque hice un Instagram*? ¿Pero no es país líder en libertades y democracia? ¿Qué me he perdido?".

*JO-DE-TE.*


----------



## laresial (3 Ago 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _He impulsado la ley de violencia de género para expulsar de la sociedad civil a cualquier hombre símplemente por haber sido acusado sin pruebas._



Otro ejemplo de traidor antiespañol


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ago 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> El desenfreno de Joel Joan acabó tirando medusas y enviando un niño al hospital (elnacional.cat)
> 
> Se ve a Joel Joan a bordo de una barca de motor gritando "_Hola, qué tal familia? *¿Cómo me veis,* superguays, eh? ¡Ni Àngel Llàcer me supera! ¡Ya, ya, ya, ya! ¡Escuchad, motherfuckers, sólo deciros un hola y adiós desde la Polinesia Central! Un gran punto cultural, que rima con central. ¿Vale? Aquí detrás mío, Jordi y *un par de marineros de mierda. *Y como, siempre: *¡superadme con la felicidad!* Vamos!_.
> 
> ...



Me nutre


----------



## laresial (3 Ago 2021)

scytal_borrado dijo:


> Sudafricano progre metió 140 refugiados africanos en su granja, y al final tuvo que huir de su propia casa con sus 8 hijos para que no los matasen.
> 
> Estuvo meses sin poder volver a sus tierras y ahora el gobierno se las expropiará. Si en vez de chuparle la polla a los negros se hubiese dedicado a defender a los suyos, tal vez no hubiese llevado a su familia a la indigencia.
> 
> ...



La Historia de Sudáfrica contada en dos lineas.
Sudafrica no vive nadie.
Se van a vivir los Holandeses. Ahora Sudafricanos
Se van a vivir los negros. Ahora auténticos Sudafricanos...
Los negros acusan de racistas a los Holandeses.
Los holandeses huyen de Sudáfrica...


----------



## porromtrumpero (3 Ago 2021)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Me nutre



Pues ojo al empacho









Un marroquí intenta degollar a una voluntaria de una ONG con la que mantenía una relación


La trabajadora social de 24 años ampliaba su declaración este lunes en los juzgados de Ceuta, mientras que el joven inmigrante marroquí ingresaba en prisión preventiva a la espera de juicio




elpueblodeceuta.es


----------



## Woden (3 Ago 2021)

En este hilo lo goso más que Tarántula.


----------



## PA\BE (3 Ago 2021)

¿Boxeador?.
Bien identificado de todas formas.







La DERROICIÓN KARMICA hace estragos en el entorno del célebre cineasta.


----------



## Black Jack (3 Ago 2021)

¿Qué ha pasado con este tío? De repente os habéis puesto a hablar de él sin comentario previo, supongo que tendré en ignorados al que lo ha puesto. Por aportar algo, también salió en Me llamo Earl.

Edit: ¿Es por la movida con Kevin Durant?


----------



## Albion (3 Ago 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> El desenfreno de Joel Joan acabó tirando medusas y enviando un niño al hospital (elnacional.cat)
> 
> Se ve a Joel Joan a bordo de una barca de motor gritando "_Hola, qué tal familia? *¿Cómo me veis,* superguays, eh? ¡Ni Àngel Llàcer me supera! ¡Ya, ya, ya, ya! ¡Escuchad, motherfuckers, sólo deciros un hola y adiós desde la Polinesia Central! Un gran punto cultural, que rima con central. ¿Vale? Aquí detrás mío, Jordi y *un par de marineros de mierda. *Y como, siempre: *¡superadme con la felicidad!* Vamos!_.
> 
> ...



buff, me he puesto como Dios, no como en tres días. Nutrición máxima óptima plus.


----------



## Black Jack (3 Ago 2021)

Por lo que he entendido, el tío se ralla por el tema de la ineficacia de las vacunas y los riesgos añadidos (habiéndose vacunado hace tiempo), y la tía del té no sé si se está riendo de él por "negacionista" o todo lo contrario y está en plan "ah, ahora sí crees a los "negacionistas", eh".


----------



## Conde Duckula (3 Ago 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Tipos intentan derribar estatua confederada y le cae encima a uno de ellos.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 730105
> 
> ...



Pues todavía si se lo hubiese pagado de su bolsillo. Lo malo es que encima le han pagado los contribuyentes no progres hospital y tratamiento.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Ago 2021)

En Friends hace de policía que en principio es majo, se liga a Phoebe, y resulta que es un policía que está como una cabra porque es violento y se le va la a olla.

No es el único papel de tocado que tiene. En Me Llamo Earl hace de zumbado delincuente de poca monta, Frank, que es el dueño de la caravana y del Chevrolet El Camino que luego se agencia Earl Hickey. Cuando van a robar un casino indio la pifian y le meten en la cárcel. 

No he seguido mucho su carrera, pero le he visto en pelis y series de secundario y le tengo asociado a papeles de loco porque siempre hace papeles de chalado. Tiene pinta de estar muy para allá.


----------



## Woden (3 Ago 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> Por lo que he entendido, el tío se ralla por el tema de la ineficacia de las vacunas y los riesgos añadidos (habiéndose vacunado hace tiempo), y la tía del té no sé si se está riendo de él por "negacionista" o todo lo contrario y está en plan "ah, ahora sí crees a los "negacionistas", eh".



Con la edad cada vez parece mas happy merchant


----------



## Cormac (3 Ago 2021)

*Un marroquí intenta degollar a una voluntaria de una ONG con la que mantenía una relación









Un marroquí intenta degollar a una voluntaria de una ONG con la que mantenía una relación


La trabajadora social de 24 años ampliaba su declaración este lunes en los juzgados de Ceuta, mientras que el joven inmigrante marroquí ingresaba en prisión preventiva a la espera de juicio




elpueblodeceuta.es




*


----------



## Talabera (3 Ago 2021)

McLovin dijo:


> El político progre al que ha sodomizado un refugiado ¡llora por su deportación! - PD America
> 
> 
> *IDIOTA*



A este le arrancaba yo la caesa personalmente


----------



## V. Crawley (3 Ago 2021)

Ni una cosa ni la otra. Eres tonto. Pero tonto de ir en carrito y con babero.


----------



## Barruno (3 Ago 2021)

Mujera oenejeta es casi degollada por marroquí recogido por tal Ong.






Noticia: - Detenido marroqui de 18 años en Ceuta por intentar degollar a una trabajadora de ONG con la que tenía una relación


https://www.meneame.net/story/marroqui-intenta-degollar-voluntaria-ong-mantenia-relacion




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (4 Ago 2021)

Cada político progre que sea viogenizado tiene un sitio en este hilo. Y si es un pez gordo, más.









La Fiscalía de Nueva York confirma que el gobernador acosó a varias mujeres


La Fiscalía de Nueva York ha confirmado este martes que el gobernador del estado, Andrew Cuomo, acosó sexualmente a varias mujeres que trabajaron para su




www.vozpopuli.com







* La Fiscalía de Nueva York confirma que el gobernador acosó a varias mujeres *
Durante varias semanas, hasta seis mujeres presentaron denuncias de abuso sexual por parte del político, aunque él siempre negó estas acusaciones




Protestas contra el gobernador Andrew Cuomo.




> La Fiscalía de Nueva York ha confirmado este martes que el gobernador del estado, Andrew Cuomo, acosó sexualmente a varias mujeres que* trabajaron para su administración*, y ha señalado además que tanto él como su equipo tomaron represalias contra una de ellas por denunciarlo.
> 
> 
> *"El gobernador Cuomo acosó sexualmente a varias mujeres"*, ha reafirmado la fiscal general de Nueva York, Letitia James, encargada de la investigación después de que en febrero de este año Lindsey Boylan, quien trabajó para él como asistente, denunciara en una carta abierta los abusos que había sufrido.
> ...


----------



## laresial (4 Ago 2021)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No entiendo por qué hay que gozarlo.
> 
> 1- Todos, o casi todos, hemos sido progres. Algunos nos ha costado tiempo dejar de serlo, tras vivir experiencias desagradables.
> 
> ...



Cierto, todos en algún momento hemos sido unos pijos-progres, y hemos votado a los traidores genocidas del PPSOE o similares, que legislan leyes antiespañoles, anti varón, antiblancos anti humanidad.
Pero... es que ese es el karma, cuando estás apoyando lo que te perjudica y te explota en la cara.
Como todos esos proexperimento de vacunas del covid, que tienen un negocio, o se ponen el experimento en su propio cuerpo y enferman.
¿Quiebra tu negocio, te echan de tu trabajo por que ha caido la rentabilidad, tu mujer se divorcia de ti con una denuncia falsa, te pegan tus vecinos subvencionados por el Estado español menas y moros?, el Karma ha caido sobre ti.

Es momento de despertar, pero algunos ni con esas, como me decía una amiga con la segunda vacuna puesta el mes pasado y en el hospital antes de entrar en cirugía, "no sé que me ha podido pasar".
O como me dijo un amigo después de que dos inmigrantes subvencionados panchitos en Alcorcón, a las 4 de la mañana cerca de la estación de Alcorcón Central, le detuvieran y le fueran pegando mientras le iban robando, "no entiendo por que me pegaban si les daba todo lo que me pedían"...
Pijos progres llorando su karma.

yo también recibí mi karma cuando al ir a la Escuela Oficial de Idiomas, e intentar entrar me dijeron que no entraba, y les dije que por que no me daban un punto por ser de minoría étnica y me dijeron, "por que tú eres blanco".
Blanco, te jodes.
Ahí deje de ser pijo-progre ipso facto.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (5 Ago 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Pues ojo al empacho
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder y los racistas de los polis encima lo detendrán, son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas.


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Ago 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Cada político progre que sea viogenizado tiene un sitio en este hilo. Y si es un pez gordo, más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le han puesto el pelo de Trump??



Barruno dijo:


> Mujera oenejeta es casi degollada por marroquí recogido por tal Ong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Joder y los racistas de los polis encima lo detendrán, son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas.



Seguimos para bingo






Inmigración: - Huye de Ceuta la "voluntaria" casi degollada por un MENA


..."Una voluntaria de una ONG ha visto como su vida ha dado un vuelco por haberse enamorado de uno de estos MENAS, quien no dudó en intentar presuntamente asesinarla así como en llevar a cabo continuas acciones de malos tratos, como ha reconocido la propia víctima, que se ha tenido que ir a su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## PA\BE (6 Ago 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> JO-DE-TE.



RECOGIDA DE KARMA.
Badalona rectifica y vuelve a programar la obra de Joel Joan (elperiodico.com)
El *Ayuntamiento de Badalona *(Barcelonès) ha dado *marcha atrás en su decisión de cancelar la obra *_*El gran comediant*_, protagonizada por *Joel Joan*, y ha vuelto a incluir la pieza teatral en la programación del próximo curso.

Si señores, el actor esquiva el proyectil kármico y sale indemne de esta situación.
Por mi parte, encajar con deportividad este owned y desearle mucha mierda en su representación.
ENHORABUENA JOEL, así como demás progres que se alegrarán de esta noticia, NO ES NADA PERSONAL:


----------



## SPQR (6 Ago 2021)

Multita de la Agpd por grabar la calle y difundirlo.









Protección de Datos sanciona a Podemos por las cámaras de vigilancia en su sede de Cartagena


La difusión del lanzamiento de un cóctel molotov al local en abril acaba con una multa de 2.400 euros por captar «en exceso» la vía pública y no tener un cartel; el part




www.laverdad.es


----------



## audienorris1899 (7 Ago 2021)




----------



## sorosgay (7 Ago 2021)

Florencia Peña le pidió a la Cámara de Diputados que avance el pedido de expulsión de Fernando Iglesias y Waldo Wolff


Fernando Burlando, abogado de la actriz, notificó al presidente del cuerpo, Sergio Massa de la denuncia que radicó contra ambos legisladores por “violencia de género mediática, institucional y simbólica”




www.infobae.com















*Fantino a Burlando: "Defiende a Darthés y a Florencia Peña, es como ser técnico de Boca y River al mismo tiempo"*
ESPECTÁCULOS06 Agosto 2021
*El abogado de Florencia Peña, Fernando Burlando estuvo en Intratables y se dio un tenso ida y vuelta con el conductor del programa*



































*Fernando Burlando*, abogado de *Florencia Peña*, estuvo en *Intratables *(*América*) para hablar de la denuncia que la actriz realizó contra *Fernando Iglesias *y *Waldo Wolff*, a raíz de las expresiones de los diputados en torno a su visita a la Quinta de Olivos. Pero en la presentación del tema *Alejandro Fantino*, conductor del ciclo, trajo a escena el nombre de* Juan Darthés*, acusado de abuso sexual, a quien el letrado también representa.
"Fernando defiende a (Juan) Darthés y a Florencia Peña, es como ser técnico de Boca y River al mismo tiempo", dijo el presentador. Ya en comunicación con el abogado, lo primero que le preguntó fue si le había hecho "ruido" el llamado de la actriz, dado que representa a Darthés.

Biondini corrió a Fernando Iglesias por twitter: Otro papelón del diputado kelper | Bandera Vecinal


----------



## Cormac (7 Ago 2021)

El alcalde de Aldehuela de Yeltes, José Andrés Suárez Piña, ha dado más detalles de lo sucedido. En declaraciones en _El Norte de Castilla _confirmaba que el fallecido era el padre de la concejal Laura Sánchez Hernández. Los dos forman parte de un consistorio de 5 miembros, todos del PSOE.



Aviso de redirección


----------



## sorosgay (8 Ago 2021)

Ezequiel Guazzora tres años de prisión por violencia de genero


El tribunal le impuso a Ezequiel Guazzora tres años de prisión en suspenso por agredir a quien fuera su pareja.




www.diariodebatepregon.com


----------



## porromtrumpero (9 Ago 2021)

France horror: Rwandan refugee 'arrested for killing priest'


A REFUGEE in France has been arrested with reports claiming he walked into a police station on Monday over allegedly killing a priest.




www.express.co.uk













Un inmigrante implicado en el incendio de la catedral de Nantes mata al sacerdote católico que lo había acogido


Un inmigrante ruandés ha entrado este lunes en una comisaría de Policía en el oeste de Francia y ha asegurado que había asesinado a un sacerdote católico. La Policía ha...




www.elmundo.es





Un inmigrante ruandés se entrega en Francia tras asesinar al sacerdote católico que lo había acogido.

Un inmigrante ruandés ha entrado este lunes en una comisaría de Policía en el oeste de Francia y ha asegurado que había asesinado a un sacerdote católico, según una fuente cercana a la investigación citada por la Agencia Reuters

La Policía ha encontrado el cuerpo del sacerdote poco después en Saint-Laurent-sur-Sevre, en la región de Vendée. Según la citada fuente, el sospechoso había estado involucrado en un incendio provocado en la catedral de Nantes en 2020.


----------



## acitisuJ (9 Ago 2021)

Asesinado un sacerdote católico en un pueblo de la región francesa de Vendée


El presunto autor, un ruandés de 40 años acusado de provocar hace un año un incendio en la catedral de Nantes y con problemas psiquiátricos, se ha entregado. Aunque aún se desconoce el móvil del crimen, se ha descartado un motivo terrorista. La fiscalía ha abierto una investigación por...




elpais.com


----------



## LeeMarvin (10 Ago 2021)




----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2021)

Greta Thunberg culpa a la industria de la moda del cambio climático


La activista medioambiental protagoniza el número uno de la primera edición escandinava de la revista Vogue y, desde ahí, ha pasado a criticar la gestión de la industria de la moda en el cambio climático.




www.mundiario.com





A joderse modistillos.


----------



## silenus (11 Ago 2021)

El hijo antivacunas de Tom Hanks la lía en Internet: “No me vais a pinchar esa puta aguja"

_Si bien es cierto, entre sus cuatro hijos, Chet siempre ha causado conflictos a la pareja: detenciones, problemas con las drogas, denuncias por malos tratos y declaraciones ensalzando el supremacismo blanco. Una joyita. _

A Forrest Gump le ha salido un hijo fachirulo.


----------



## ELVR (11 Ago 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Greta Thunberg culpa a la industria de la moda del cambio climático
> 
> 
> La activista medioambiental protagoniza el número uno de la primera edición escandinava de la revista Vogue y, desde ahí, ha pasado a criticar la gestión de la industria de la moda en el cambio climático.
> ...



No veo a nuestra Grrreta ctiticando a Ikea, por ejemplo.


----------



## iconoclasta (11 Ago 2021)

Es de hace meses, pero he leído el texto recientemente. Un caso ejemplar de progre recibiendo karma, la carta de una madre al "consejero racial" de la revista izquierdista Slate.

Una progre pija americana que vive en barrio multirracial que, al escoger el instituto de su hija, prefiere el de los negros porque estaba más cerca y se opone a los instis exigentes para blancos.

_I am *a liberal, White, upper-middle-class parent*, and we live in a mixed-income, racially integrated urban neighborhood. When it came time to enroll our daughter in high school, we selected a school that was majority Black because it was close by, and we rejected the notion of getting caught up in which magnet school was most prestigious. _

Lógicamente, ocurre lo que suele ocurrir con los no-negros en los centros de estudios dominados por gentes de color: la chica sufrió un acoso espantoso y se tuvo que marchar por pies. Reconoce además que los estudiantes no-negros son víctimas allí.

_Our daughter had a horrible time there—she was harassed so much that we had to pull her out, and other non-Black students there were victimized because of their race_

La madre sufre de disonancia cognitiva y no sabe cómo reaccionar

_ I am struggling to make sense of the experience. _

Y lo peor son sus amigos progres, que están llamándola racista

_who seem to think that saying that she was the victim of racial harassment somehow makes me seem racist since it was at the hands of Black students._

¿Respuesta del negro de la revista? Ella se lo buscó... Al cabo, los estudiantes negros tienen derecho a un espacio seguro donde no son ofendidos por los rostros pálidos...

_Your daughter might not have done anything deliberately to harm anyone or to invite mistreatment, but her presence disrupts something truly fragile: the feeling of safety Black kids get from being with other Black kids. 

Slate: Your white daughter had it coming, by Steve Sailer - The Unz Review (archive.org) _


----------



## Felson (11 Ago 2021)

Hace de boxeador aficionado, pero que quiere seguir siendo granjero.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (13 Ago 2021)

iconoclasta dijo:


> Es de hace meses, pero he leído el texto recientemente. Un caso ejemplar de progre recibiendo karma, la carta de una madre al "consejero racial" de la revista izquierdista Slate.
> 
> Una progre pija americana que vive en barrio multirracial que, al escoger el instituto de su hija, prefiere el de los negros porque estaba más cerca y se opone a los instis exigentes para blancos.
> 
> ...



Jo, que pena que la cosa no fuera a más. A esa gente le hace falta una buena lección, una para toda la vida...


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Ago 2021)

Epitafio: 

Vivió empoderada, murió emponzoñada. 









Fallece la periodista Lucía Martínez Odriozola


Fallece la periodista Lucía Martínez Odriozola, una de las fundadoras de Pikara Magazine. También fue profesora de periodismo en la UPV-EHU y presidenta de la Asociación Vasca de Periodistas.




www.eitb.eus


----------



## SPQR (15 Ago 2021)

Ha contribuido a la transición ecológica dejando de contaminar y gastar recursos del planeta. Mis dies.



LetalFantasy dijo:


> Epitafio:
> 
> Vivió empoderada, murió emponzoñada.
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (15 Ago 2021)

jijijiji









Ada Colau rompe a llorar tras ser abucheada en el pregón de las fiestas de Gràcia


Mal trago para Ada Colau, que no ha podido evitar romper a llorar a causa de un momento muy delicado ante el público barcelonés. La alcaldesa ha sufrido un severo




www.mundodeportivo.com


----------



## Cormac (15 Ago 2021)

Ahora ala cárcel que es lo que votó, para el resto libertad sin cargos.






El anciano de Ciudad Real que mató al ladrón es socialista


EL RELATO MÁS COMPLETO DEL CASO Las palabras del librero de Ciudad Real: "Fue aterrador. Tuve pánico por mi vida... Creí que iba a morir" Testimonio de José Lomas, el librero socialista de Ciudad Real preso tras disparar y matar al intruso que entró de madrugada a su casa vallada. "Tenía una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (15 Ago 2021)

Socialista o no, nadie debería ir a la cárcel por defender su vida y su propiedad, y menos con esa edad.



Cormac dijo:


> Ahora ala cárcel que es lo que votó, para el resto libertad sin cargos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## porromtrumpero (17 Ago 2021)

Vamos a meter trans en el ejercito, que podria salir mal?



https://www.washingtonblade.com/2021/08/15/transgender-usaf-veteran-trapped-in-taliban-takeover-of-kabul/?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=pmd_4a4e72bbe1df5b3c4330116ee168bc6904b6ac6f-1629183571-0-gqNtZGzNAmKjcnBszQhO


----------



## superloki (17 Ago 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Vamos a meter trans en el ejercito, que podria salir mal?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonblade.com/2021/08/15/transgender-usaf-veteran-trapped-in-taliban-takeover-of-kabul/?__cf_chl_jschl_tk__=pmd_4a4e72bbe1df5b3c4330116ee168bc6904b6ac6f-1629183571-0-gqNtZGzNAmKjcnBszQhO



A ese como le pillen, va para la grúa de cabeza... y ni nacionalidad ni leches. Me parece que el tiempo que vaya a estar atrapado en Kabul, se pondrá barba postiza y dejará las hormonas por una temporada...


----------



## SPQR (18 Ago 2021)

LetalFantasy dijo:


> Epitafio:
> 
> Vivió empoderada, murió emponzoñada.
> 
> ...



No ha palmao, es que está negociando una alianza con satán.









Satanismo y feminismo, una alianza plausible


Este recorrido por el satanismo pretende derribar mitos y estereotipos y averiguar si existe conexión entre la agenda satánica y la agenda feminista




www.pikaramagazine.com


----------



## ferro a fondo (19 Ago 2021)

Me parece q se trata de la misma periodista






De momento el karma le viene a cuentagotas

Terror talibán en Afganistán: acosan e intentan agredir a la periodista de la CNN en Kabul


----------



## porromtrumpero (19 Ago 2021)

ferro a fondo dijo:


> Me parece q se trata de la misma periodista
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La que decia que parecian amistosos, que los disfrute


----------



## Barruno (19 Ago 2021)

4 Menas intentan robar a Dani el Rojo en Barcelona


Resumen : 4 menas intentan robarle, Dani le pega un par de ostias a 2 de ellos y los otros 2 se van corriendo. Él mismo insinúa que hay mas delincuencia hoy día en BCN que en los 70's.honkhonkhonkhonk Para el que no lo conozca, "dani el rojo " ( se llama Daniel Rojo Bonilla ) fue atracador de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

Ex-director de LoPaís recibiendo el pago por sus servicios. LOL.

Disfruta, higofrvta.


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

Lazis comiendo karma.

Muahahaha, la AEAT les ha empitonao pero bien. Y los castuzos dirigentes mirando pa Cuenca.









Los iniciadores de la insumisión fiscal lazi cierran su negocio: acaban sin NIF, con cuentas bloqueadas y abandonados de la Gene | Dolça Catalunya


Cal ser pardillo, escolti. En noviembre de 2011 el matrimonio propietario del restaurante Els Cingles de Siurana, Andreu Bartolomé (sisplau, pagui l'IVA




www.dolcacatalunya.com







> _“*El restaurante Siurana CIERRA.*
> 
> La AEAT española en junio *nos revocó el NIF y procedió a bloquearnos las cuentas de la empresa*. (…) Tampoco ha prosperado nuestro requerimiento a la Agencia Tributaria Catalana para que nos facilitaran un *NIF catalán* (…) Este *ATAQUE DEMOCRÁTICO a nuestra empresa* (…) ha llegado a una situación límite que nos obliga a CERRAR de forma irreversible a corto/medio plazo, y en consecuencia denunciamos LA INCOMPETENCIA DE NUESTROS REPRESENTANTES:_
> 
> ...



¿Ataque demucrático? A nuestra empresa..... 

Y ahora... tachán, tacháaaan 300 mil lereles de multa.  









Multa de 300.000€ a un babau que pagava impostos a l'Agència Tributària llazi | Dolça Catalunya


El iniciador de la "desobediència fiscal", acusado de estafa. En noviembre de 2011 el matrimonio propietario del restaurante Siurana, Andreu Bartolomé




www.dolcacatalunya.com


----------



## SPQR (24 Ago 2021)

La vakuña no descansa...Muere Lourdes Hernández, un icono de la lucha feminista


Muere Lourdes Hernández, un icono de la lucha feminista Lourdes Hernández Ossorio fue la fundadora y presidenta del Consejo de las Mujeres de Madrid Muere Lourdes Hernández, un icono de la lucha feminista La lucha feminista ha perdido en Madrid a uno de sus principales baluartes. Ha...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (30 Ago 2021)

Gay super feminista se pasea con su marido por Chueca y...





Luego dice que hay que parar esto para que VOX no consiga más votos LOL.


----------



## Woden (30 Ago 2021)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, sin duda, la culpa de que los menas sean lo que son es de VOCS.


----------



## notengodeudas (30 Ago 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Gay super feminista se pasea con su marido por Chueca y...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Venía a ponerlo, veo que ya está.
Impagable el comentario para parar a la ultraderecha


----------



## porromtrumpero (31 Ago 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> Gay super feminista se pasea con su marido por Chueca y...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (3 Sep 2021)

El estado feixista espanyol ens roba, gñé.






A disfrutar de lo robado,El Govern Catalan activa el cobro del impuesto del CO2 a los coches.


"El Govern activa el cobro del impuesto del CO2, que será obligatorio desde octubre" El Govern activa el cobro del impuesto del CO2, que será obligatorio desde octubre




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lego. (5 Sep 2021)

es viejo pero merece sitio


----------



## etsai (7 Sep 2021)

*Una vecina de Tudela, acusada "falsamente" en Kenia de abuso y explotación infantil*

*MARTA OREJA, FUNDADORA DE LA ONG SUPPORTING HEALTHCARE, ESTÁ RETENIDA EN EL PAÍS AFRICANO Y PIDE AYUDA PARA PAGAR LOS GASTOS DEL JUICIO*







Una vecina de Tudela, acusada "falsamente" en Kenia de abuso y explotación infantil


----------



## SPQR (7 Sep 2021)

Jojojojo, Ylenia hablando claro sobre los méritos profesionales de Ireno.


----------



## SPQR (7 Sep 2021)

Hosti tú, a tomar por saco la dieta en un mes.






flashdigital.es - ¡Este sitio web está a la venta! - flashdigital Recursos e información.


¡Este sitio web está a la venta! flashdigital.es es su primera y mejor fuente para toda la información que usted está buscando. Desde temas generales a más de lo que usted podría esperar encontrar aquí, flashdigital.es lo tiene todo. ¡Deseamos que encuentre lo que está buscando!




flashdigital.es













La singular mutación de monseñor Novell, obispo de Solsona: del antinacionalismo a la independencia


El obispo de Solsona se ha desmarcado de nuevo de sus hermanos de la Iglesia catalana. El año pasado no hizo sonar las campanas en la Diada y ahora se apunta al plebiscito. A Xavier Novell le llaman el 'disidente' y hasta el 'tránsfuga'.




www.vozpopuli.com













El ex obispo de Solsona Xavier Novell se instala en Manresa junto a una escritora de novela erótica


El serial del ex obispo de Solsona (Lérida) Xavier Novell añade un nuevo capítulo. Tras la reciente aceptación de su renuncia por parte del Vaticano, Novell se ha mudado a la...




www.elmundo.es





20 años menos, divorciada y dos fills de padre musulmán. Ademas escribe novela erótica y satánica...

Se aceptan apuestas para ver cuanto tarda en ser viogenizado.


----------



## Merrill (7 Sep 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> y dos fills de padre musulmán



¿También eso? Kullons


----------



## SPQR (7 Sep 2021)

Merrill dijo:


> ¿También eso? Kullons



Livin la juventud loca in Morocco. Ahora sienta la cabeza con beta-tonto lazi y curita.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (8 Sep 2021)

¿Y si sí...?

Muere la periodista de es.radio Elia Rodriguez , tenía 38 años.


----------



## etsai (8 Sep 2021)

carpetano dijo:


> *La periodista Ingrid Garcia, acosada por un taxista en el Raval de Barcelona*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hilo nutritivo: NUTRICIÓN: Periodista progre catalana explota: es acosada sexualmente en la calle por inmigrantes y por un taxista pakistani: "Barcelona está podrida"


----------



## javso (8 Sep 2021)

No me gusta entrar en este tipo de hilos, pero no encuentro otro mejor para meter esto:


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Sep 2021)

Estamos en una época en la que se celebran fiestas patronales en un montón de sitios de España, y en muchos han sido canceladas y en otros celebradas de forma distópica, como las fallas de Valencia de septiembre.
En muchos de estas poblaciones donde sus fiestas típicas se han visto jodidas, canceladas o con tradiciones cambiadas, la población ha votado progre de forma masiva, h están disfrutando lo votado. 
En el caso de Valencia por ejemplo, y encima les ha llovido jodiendo algunas quemas de fallas y hasta destroces por la DANA. 
Hay más poblaciones de voto progre que han visto la esencia de sus pueblos como las fiestas, torpedeadas.


----------



## Bastardos (12 Sep 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Y si sí...?
> 
> Muere la periodista de es.radio Elia Rodriguez , tenía 38 años.



Que asco tieso ofrecer ATTICA


----------



## Jake el perro (16 Sep 2021)

javso dijo:


> No me gusta entrar en este tipo de hilos, pero no encuentro otro mejor para meter esto:



Grande


----------



## Lux Mundi (19 Sep 2021)

Conozco a dos Charos bigotudas votantes del PSOE que se han tenido que ir de un recinto ferial porque "han empezado a venir bandas de moros y dominicanos, ahí no se podía ni estar, daba miedo".


Una de ellas por cierto, dando chapas importantes de emponderada en WhatsApp sobre la importancia de ir a votar.


----------



## Incorrezto (20 Sep 2021)

Tiktokera?









La brutal agresión a una enfermera por desalojar una habitación con 20 personas: "Te matamos"


La sanitaria fue abofeteada y amenazada de muerte por miembros del 'clan de La Loles' porque les dijo que incumplían el protocolo Covid de visitas




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (25 Sep 2021)

Lego. dijo:


> es viejo pero merece sitio
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 764687
> 
> ...



Estas noticias dibujan una sonrisa de satisfacción en mi rostro. Tenemos que seguir muy de cerca a este pueblecito, sospecho que nos lo vamos a pasar muy bien.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Sep 2021)

Los canarios en global estan disfrutando del rojerio: el votado y el del volcan


----------



## Walter Sobchak (25 Sep 2021)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los canarios en global estan disfrutando del rojerio: el votado y el del volcan



Hombre, tampoco creo que los rojos tengan culpa de la erupcion del volcan.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Sep 2021)

Walter Sobchak dijo:


> Hombre, tampoco creo que los rojos tengan culpa de la erupcion del volcan.



Me refiero a que esten el polideportivos y los inmis en hoteles


----------



## silenus (29 Sep 2021)

Bolleras vs. marroquí gay, Fight! 









Una pareja de mujeres, insultadas delante de su hija por ser lesbianas: ""


Sara y Ana se encontraban, el 6 de octubre de 2017, haciendo la compra en el supermercado junto a su hija de dos años cuando Ismael, un vecino que "siempre"...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## silenus (1 Oct 2021)

Empleados de Blue Origin denuncian sexismo y presiones en la empresa de Bezos (propietario de Amazon)


----------



## SPQR (1 Oct 2021)

No es progre, pero sí recibe buen karma. Que se joda.


----------



## n_flamel (1 Oct 2021)

javso dijo:


> No me gusta entrar en este tipo de hilos, pero no encuentro otro mejor para meter esto:



Mortal con Doble tirabuzón.


----------



## PA\BE (1 Oct 2021)

*MENÚ DEGUSTACIÓN:*
Su solidaridad ha sido castigada con 13 años de cárcel: la caída en desgracia de un héroe en Italia tras ayudar a inmigrantes (yahoo.com) 

La *condena de 13 años y dos meses* de prisión a *Domenico Lucano*, el “paladín de la izquierda’ como lo han llamado algunos medios italianos por su *gestión de la migración*, ha sido *un mazazo para muchos.* Empezando por él mismo, que *confiaba en la absolución *y que ha denunciando, en declaraciones a _Il Corriere della Sera_, una "sombras" en su sentencia y lamentado que hayan atacado su moral.







*Exalcalde de Riace, una pequeña localidad de Calabria* (al sur de Italia), Lucano despertó hace tiempo el interés no solo de la política y los medios nacionales, sino también internacionales. Su *modelo de ayuda y acogida a migrantes* fue muy aplaudido. Hasta el punto de que _Forbes_ lo incluyó en 2016 en su lista de los 40 líderes mundiales más influyentes y el cineasta alemán Wim Wenders realizó un documental titulado _Il Volo_ en el que contaba la historia de Riace y su alcalde, quien había logrado combatir la despoblación con un proyecto de acogida de migrantes. 








Sin embargo, *su historia se torció en 2018 cuando le acusaron de los delitos de asociación delictiva destinada a promover la inmigración irregular, fraude, malversación de fondos y abuso de poder por la gestión de las ayudas.* El Fiscal pedía para él siete años de cárcel. El juez le ha impuesto casi el doble: 13 años y 2 meses. Nadie se lo esperaba. Y pocos lo entienden.








*LOS POSTRES.







PROLOGO DE ADA COLAU BALLANO.
CAFÉ COPA Y PURO.*


----------



## Woden (2 Oct 2021)

Me nutre pantagruélicamente.


----------



## DonLimpio (3 Oct 2021)

joder entre la de Domenico Lucano y George Ebola , menudo empacho de risas






Momento en el que le cagaron el núcleo a Évole.


....quién lo iba a decir eh? 6 años después del pinchazo con PANDEMRIX , catapúm¡ digo , cataplexia , que es una variante de la enfermedad raiz , narcolepsia. Decía que notaba alguna flojerilla , pero que cuando se asustó del todo , fué en la entrevista en Japón a Iniesta, cuando pegó un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## n_flamel (3 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> *MENÚ DEGUSTACIÓN:*
> Su solidaridad ha sido castigada con 13 años de cárcel: la caída en desgracia de un héroe en Italia tras ayudar a inmigrantes (yahoo.com)
> 
> La *condena de 13 años y dos meses* de prisión a *Domenico Lucano*, el “paladín de la izquierda’ como lo han llamado algunos medios italianos por su *gestión de la migración*, ha sido *un mazazo para muchos.* Empezando por él mismo, que *confiaba en la absolución *y que ha denunciando, en declaraciones a _Il Corriere della Sera_, una "sombras" en su sentencia y lamentado que hayan atacado su moral.
> ...



Lo que nos nutriría sobremanera sería que condenasen a Colau y a su panda de vividores coleguitas que viven de hacerse los solidarios, entre ellos el conocido traficante de personas con barco. Y ya puestos a empurar a progres al reportero miserable follinero por apología del tráfico de personas.


----------



## Mackauliz (4 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> *MENÚ DEGUSTACIÓN:*
> Su solidaridad ha sido castigada con 13 años de cárcel: la caída en desgracia de un héroe en Italia tras ayudar a inmigrantes (yahoo.com)
> 
> La *condena de 13 años y dos meses* de prisión a *Domenico Lucano*, el “paladín de la izquierda’ como lo han llamado algunos medios italianos por su *gestión de la migración*, ha sido *un mazazo para muchos.* Empezando por él mismo, que *confiaba en la absolución *y que ha denunciando, en declaraciones a _Il Corriere della Sera_, una "sombras" en su sentencia y lamentado que hayan atacado su moral.
> ...



Que hijo de puta eres. Tenía la paella a punto y ahora me va a tocar comerla mañana o congelarla


----------



## todoayen (4 Oct 2021)

Me encanta el olor a progre recibiendo karma por la mañana.


----------



## E1 TÍO DANI (4 Oct 2021)

pocos son


----------



## etsai (6 Oct 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> *Un chiste de judíos pone de patitas en la calle a dos presentadores de la SER*
> Unos días después de una broma sobre el Holocausto, la SER pone punto y final a 'La lengua moderna'
> 
> 
> ...



Fuente nutritiva: Sociedad: - ¿QUI? ----> Un chiste de judíos pone de patitas en la calle a 2 presentadores de la SER


----------



## ELVR (6 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - NO CENÉIS: Jorge Javier explota contra Hacienda "No hay organismo más injusto; pueden destruirte la vida"


Empachado me hayo hasta Navidad señores. Jorge Javier enfurece contra Hacienda: ''No hay organismo más injusto; si quieren, pueden destruirte la vida'' "Aquí quiero decir algo. Ante Hacienda no todos somos iguales. Directamente. No hay organismo más injusto que Hacienda. Dependes de alguien...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Floid (6 Oct 2021)

FilibustHero dijo:


> _He impulsado la ley de violencia de género para expulsar de la sociedad civil a cualquier hombre símplemente por haber sido acusado sin pruebas._



*Juan Fernando López Aguilar* político, profesor y jurista español, afiliado al Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE).
Desde 2004 a febrero de 2007 fue ministro de Justicia en el primer Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, participó en las Leyes Orgánicas contra la Violencia de Género, de Igualdad y de promoción de la autonomía personal, creo los Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer, impulso la especialización del Ministerio Fiscal contra la Violencia de Género;

"López Aguilar, quien precisamente fue el promotor de la* Ley contra la Violencia de Género*, suspendió cautelarmente su militancia el pasado mes de abril y fue apartado del *Grupo Socialista* *en el* *Parlamento europeo*, cuando un juzgado de Canarias trasladó al Tribunal Supremo una denuncia por un presunto delito de violencia de género presentado por su ex esposa, Natalia de la Nuez."

Denuncian a López Aguilar por malos tratos a su esposa

El Supremo archiva la querella contra López Aguilar por supuestos malos tratos

*López Aguilar sobre la denuncia de su ex mujer: 'Es lo más doloroso que me ha pasado en la vida'*


----------



## Polonia Viva (7 Oct 2021)

silenus dijo:


> Bolleras vs. marroquí gay, Fight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me he leído el artículo entero y no dice nada de que las mujeres sean progres. Que sean lesbianas no quiere decir nada, te lo aseguro.



SPQR dijo:


> No es progre, pero sí recibe buen karma. Que se joda.



Menudos estrategas los del brexit. Eliminan la inmigración europea que realmente iba a trabajar, muchos de ellos en puestos cualificados, pero se siguen quedando con los de la Commonwealth. Suerte encontrando transportistas pakistaníes.


----------



## bot de ultraderecha (7 Oct 2021)

Bueno pues el rojisimo y superprogresista Jorge Javier Vazquez, encantado con el gobierno socialcomunista ahora siente en su bolsillo el peso de la agencia tributaria de ese gobierno que tanto adora..... 






*Tema mítico* : - NO CENÉIS: Jorge Javier explota contra Hacienda "No hay organismo más injusto; pueden destruirte la vida"


Empachado me hayo hasta Navidad señores. Jorge Javier enfurece contra Hacienda: ''No hay organismo más injusto; si quieren, pueden destruirte la vida'' "Aquí quiero decir algo. Ante Hacienda no todos somos iguales. Directamente. No hay organismo más injusto que Hacienda. Dependes de alguien...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Decipher (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Oct 2021)

En el hilo sobre esta noticia leí un comentario que decía que esta tía hace años publicó un artículo, o bien opinó en alguna entrevista, donde venía a decir que se alegraba por las violaciones a monjas durante la guerra civil o algo así presuntamente dijo.


----------



## superloki (14 Oct 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> En el hilo sobre esta noticia leí un comentario que decía que esta tía hace años publicó un artículo, o bien opinó en alguna entrevista, donde venía a decir que se alegraba por las violaciones a monjas durante la guerra civil o algo así presuntamente dijo.







https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/almudena-grandes-el-pais-se-burla-de-las-monjas-violadas-durante-la-guerra-civil-imaginan-el-goce-munoz-molina-hermann-tertsch/#.YWhQ0lVByUk


----------



## Evangelion (14 Oct 2021)

Floid dijo:


> *Juan Fernando López Aguilar* político, profesor y jurista español, afiliado al Partido Socialista Obrero Español (PSOE).
> Desde 2004 a febrero de 2007 fue ministro de Justicia en el primer Gobierno de José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, participó en las Leyes Orgánicas contra la Violencia de Género, de Igualdad y de promoción de la autonomía personal, creo los Juzgados de Violencia sobre la Mujer, impulso la especialización del Ministerio Fiscal contra la Violencia de Género;
> 
> "López Aguilar, quien precisamente fue el promotor de la* Ley contra la Violencia de Género*, suspendió cautelarmente su militancia el pasado mes de abril y fue apartado del *Grupo Socialista* *en el* *Parlamento europeo*, cuando un juzgado de Canarias trasladó al Tribunal Supremo una denuncia por un presunto delito de violencia de género presentado por su ex esposa, Natalia de la Nuez."
> ...



Este señor sin esa denuncia que le puso su mujer, hubiera sido presidente de España.
Se quedo sin presidencia por la ley que el ideo.
Karma, que se joda y mucho


----------



## nelsoncito (14 Oct 2021)

Evangelion dijo:


> Este señor si esa denuncia que le puso su mujer, hubiera sido presidente de España.
> Se quedo sin presidencia por la ley que el ideo.
> Karma, que se joda y mucho



Mmmm.... deberíamos maltratar al Gran Maltratador. Se tendrían que juntar todos los hombres condenados en falso y darle la paliza de su vida al gorrino maltratador socialista, para que no lo vuelva a hacer más.


----------



## bubble bubble (14 Oct 2021)

Toma colacao desayuno y merienda...(y comida y cena). El feminismo devorando a sus padres. Pero no te preocupes Javier, si te haces trans puedes volver a estar en cabeza








Javier Bardem: "Crear enemistad o un rival a batir no debería ser el camino del feminismo"


Denis Villeneuve dice de él que su mirada es la de un tigre. Lo afirma tras su voraz y hasta cruel trabajo en Dune. En una de sus últimas películas (Loving Pablo), él mismo...




www.elmundo.es




Resumen. Se queja de que al dar solo premio a la mejor interpretación es en la práctica como si hubieran quitado el premio a mejor actor. Dice que es un ataque al hombre y no feminismo. Jejej


----------



## Lux Mundi (14 Oct 2021)

superloki dijo:


> https://lahemerotecadelbuitre.com/piezas/almudena-grandes-el-pais-se-burla-de-las-monjas-violadas-durante-la-guerra-civil-imaginan-el-goce-munoz-molina-hermann-tertsch/#.YWhQ0lVByUk



Menuda hija de puta.


----------



## PA\BE (16 Oct 2021)

En la alta cocina, a este plato se le llamaría "AROMAS DE KARMA".
Espero que aprecien la sutilidad de esta exquisitez:

Carmen Mola, ganadora del Premio Planeta 2021 (elperiodico.com)

*La misteriosa Carmen Mola gana el Planeta, ...*




Spoiler



Y RESULTA QUE ERAN TRES HOMBRES.



*Carmen Mola es un seudónimo del que siempre se ha dicho que escondía a una escritora madrileña, profesora de instituto. *_Bajo ese nombre ha tenido grandes éxitos comerciales como ‘La novia gitana’, ‘La red púrpura’ y ‘La Nena’ en Alfaguara, la editorial que la descubrió.* A semejanza de Elena Ferrante, pero con esplendorosa exhibición de sangre a borbotones,* “no apta para estómagos sensibles”, como la han publicitado, Mola se ha mantenido escondida hasta la fecha. Pero un millón de euros bien vale una salida del armario de lo incógnito._


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 Oct 2021)

con tanta nutrición me he convertido en el gordo del karma en vez del gordo de las harinas


----------



## Floid (18 Oct 2021)

El dia anterior al fallo del premio planeta, las feministas y muchas mujeres adoctrinadas chorreaban y se les hacia el papo una piscina olimpica sabiendose seguras de que iba a ganar una mujer, era oir la radio , cadena SER, A3 , Tele 5 y todas satisfechas y contentas

Una recopilacion de insignias feministas, donde se aprecia el nivel de derroicion y pudredumbr femenil..

Las feministas se ahogan en su bilis por el premio planeta


----------



## socrates99 (18 Oct 2021)

De coña todo.
Tenemos al mayor troll del mundo de presidente y la gente está empezando a coscarse de que trollear en la vida esta de Puta madre


----------



## Harrymorgan (18 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> En la alta cocina, a este plato se le llamaría "AROMAS DE KARMA".
> Espero que aprecien la sutilidad de esta exquisitez:
> 
> Carmen Mola, ganadora del Premio Planeta 2021 (elperiodico.com)
> ...




Joder, mirad los comentarios: Están enfermas de odio. Destilan puro odio:









La pregunta es... ¿Habrían ganado el Planeta de haberse presentado con un seudónimo masculino?


Mujeres resentidas que han leído esas obras pensando que la autora era una mujer:




finofilipino.org


----------



## SPQR (18 Oct 2021)

Medio pesohez en cuarentena, supongo. Ah, que no...









El presidente de Aragón, positivo por coronavirus tras su paso por el congreso del PSOE


El presidente de Aragón, Javier Lambán, ha dado positivo por coronavirus y permanecerá aislado en su domicilio durante los próximos 10 días, según ha




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## MagicPep (18 Oct 2021)

PAUTA COMPLETA y de covid-19

GRACIAS COVID









Muere por covid los 84 años Colin Powell, ex secretario de Estado de EE UU


----------



## laresial (22 Oct 2021)

MagicPep dijo:


> PAUTA COMPLETA y de covid-19
> 
> GRACIAS COVID
> 
> ...



Se diría que han muerto por lo que creían que les iba a dar la vida...
Cuanto karma.


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Oct 2021)

Parece que lo del tiro accidental ha sido el karma....


----------



## PA\BE (23 Oct 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Parece que lo del tiro accidental ha sido el karma....















No se a qué se referían con el 4-Sept-2012, pero por algún motivo ya indicaban "Thank God 4 KARMA".
Sin duda, estaba escrito.


----------



## superloki (23 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 814904
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 814905
> ...



Parece que viene por una broma que se hizo en Reddit, donde alguien posteó una foto diciendo que su hermano autista había apuntado en un calendario que había que parar a Alec Baldwin. ¿El motivo? Pues no quedó muy claro, pero se hizo viral. Aquí el post y una explicación:











Why today is Stop Alec Baldwin Day


Because 11-year-old Ben said so, that's why.




www.dailydot.com


----------



## Decipher (23 Oct 2021)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Parece que lo del tiro accidental ha sido el karma....
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 815631
> 
> ...



Por motivos como este es por lo que no siento en absoluto todo lo malo que le pase a esta gente.


----------



## ppd (24 Oct 2021)

Okupas en carne propia


> El exdiputado cree que *uno de los problemas con la okupación es que "nuestra legislación es muy garantista".* "También hay sentimientos. Imagine, el piso de mi madre tenía un cierto valor sentimental", explica Joan Ferran. "*La izquierda está sujeta a unos principios filosóficos e ideológicos y no los moderniza a la velocidad que cambia la sociedad*", argumenta el *ex diputado socialista.*



A 1 ó 2 encontronazos con moros de votar a VOX.


----------



## SPQR (30 Oct 2021)

¡Ay, que me LOL! Qué jartá a reir con la llorera de la pava esta descubriendo que la han estafado. ¡Toooooooooonnnnnnnnntaaaaaaaa!



Pues no te queda quina que tragar, noia. A los 30 vas a estar enganchada al Prozac para superar la falta de republiketa.



> Estic mooolt rayada...
> 
> ¿De què pollas aneu, tius?
> 
> No sé si entendéis lo que es tener ganas de pegarse un tiro...


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (30 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¡Ay, que me LOL! Qué jartá a reir con la llorera de la pava esta descubriendo que la han estafado. ¡Toooooooooontaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no te queda quina que tragar, noia. A los 30 vas a estar enganchada al Prozac para superar la falta de republiketa.




Se cumple siempre que los más retrasados tienen un aspecto muy feo.


----------



## ELVR (30 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¡Ay, que me LOL! Qué jartá a reir con la llorera de la pava esta descubriendo que la han estafado. ¡Toooooooooontaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no te queda quina que tragar, noia. A los 30 vas a estar enganchada al Prozac para superar la falta de republiketa.


----------



## superloki (30 Oct 2021)

Parece que estaba con la vacunación completa, y atacaba a los que no se vacunaban. ¿Habrá sido el mejunje experimental o una casualidad?

*Muere sindicalista italiano que se dedicaba a insultar a los no vacunados*









Muere un sindicalista italiano que se dedicaba a insultar a los "no vacunados" | EuskalNews - La actualidad sin censura


Nuevo fallecido en Italia, totalmente “vacunado” (sí, entre comillas). Esto no debería ser noticia si no fuera porque se trata de un sindicalista italiano, de nombre Salvatore Livorno, que ha fallecido a los 52 años de edad tras haber increpado...




euskalnews.com













Fallece, a los 52 años, un sindicalista italiano que insultaba a los que decidían no inocularse - El Diestro


Fallece, a los 52 años, un sindicalista italiano que insultaba a los que decidían no inocularse




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## Fermoselle (31 Oct 2021)

Ex diputado de Psoe le ocupan el piso a su mama....


----------



## SPQR (31 Oct 2021)

Fermoselle dijo:


> Ex diputado de Psoe le ocupan el piso a su mama....



Jojojo, Karma no, KARMÓN. Me he tragado los 20 minutos de vidrio y se me ha hecho corto. Molt nutritiu, nano.

Creo que es de las pocas veces que veo claramente a uno de la politicastuza disfrutar ampliamente lo votado y en su caso, lo gobernado.

Que se joda y coma mierda. Es co-responsable de haber traido todo eso.


----------



## Joloan (31 Oct 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> ¡Ay, que me LOL! Qué jartá a reir con la llorera de la pava esta descubriendo que la han estafado. ¡Toooooooooonnnnnnnnntaaaaaaaa!
> 
> 
> 
> Pues no te queda quina que tragar, noia. A los 30 vas a estar enganchada al Prozac para superar la falta de republiketa.



Pobrecilla, busca un cerebro entre lazis, le deseo suerte la va a necesitar, en el fondo es hats enternecedor sobre todo el "jo" final.


----------



## superloki (2 Nov 2021)

Que se jodan...   

*Dibujantes y guionistas de 'Superman' viven bajo protección tras las amenazas por hacer bisexual al personaje*

_"La idea de sustituir a Clark Kent por otro salvador blanco heterosexual parecía una oportunidad perdida", opinó el guionista Tom Taylor sobre esta decisión en declaraciones a The New York Times. "Un nuevo Superman tenía que tener nuevas luchas -problemas del mundo real- a las que pudiera enfrentarse como una de las personas más poderosas del mundo".

*"Sin embargo, muchas personas no han visto bien esta decisión y han sido varias las amenazas que han recibido los miembros del equipo que está detrás de la creación de Superman: Son of Kal-El."*_

_*"Según TMZ, el Departamento de Policía de Los Ángeles está patrullando las casas de diferentes dibujantes, guionistas y productores tras los mensajes amenazantes que han recibido debido al temor por su seguridad."*_









Dibujantes y guionistas de 'Superman' viven bajo protección tras las amenazas que han recibido por hacer bisexual al personaje


Superman: Son of Kal-El es el nuevo cómic de DC centrado en Jonathan Kent, hijo de Clark Kent y Lois Lane. El hijo del famoso Superman ha tomado...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## silenus (6 Nov 2021)

Colau acusa a Collboni de "negacionista climático"


La alcaldesa de Barcelona Ada Colau acusa a su socio Jaume Collboni de "negacionista climático" por defender la ampliación del #aeropuerto de El Prat




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com





Pelea de "chicas"...


----------



## Cormac (10 Nov 2021)

No sé si ponerlo aquí porque ni idea de si era progre. 
Estuvo colaborando en Etiopía, en un hospital de allí, pero puedo ser por su especialidad en Medicina. 



https://mobile.twitter.com/jalopezmd



Pero como médico retwitteó esto:




Parece que al final el que se va a quedar en casa es él y no los no vacunados. 
Karma it's a bitch.


----------



## SPQR (14 Nov 2021)

Politicastuzo del partido de la LIVG, viogenizado.









Detenido por violencia de género Ignacio Magaña, concejal del PSOE en Zaragoza


Según la denuncia de su mujer, el edil le habría causado lesiones en una mano y un pie durante un forcejo. La esposa también le acusa de amenazarla con un cuchillo hace un año, pero nunca lo había denunciado antes.




www.heraldo.es





Y expulsado de la Pesohez sólo por una denuncia. ¡Biba la presunción de Hinocenzia!









El PSOE Aragón expulsará al concejal Ignacio Magaña tras ser detenido por violencia de género


El concejal del PSOE en el Ayuntamiento de Zaragoza ha sido denunciado por su esposa




www.cope.es


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (14 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Politicastuzo del partido de la LIVG, viogenizado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La imagen de derroción del tipo es significativa , que tiene 42 años.


----------



## superloki (17 Nov 2021)

En algunos sitios no aprecian las ONG...  

*Israel condena a la cooperante española Juana Ruiz a 13 meses de prisión y 14.000 euros de multa*

_"Un tribunal militar israelí sentenció este miércoles a la trabajadora humanitaria española Juana Ruiz a trece meses de prisión y 14.000 euros de multa, tras aceptar el acuerdo de culpabilidad con la fiscalía la semana pasada.

Ruiz, detenida en abril por Israel, lleva ya siete meses en la cárcel por lo que solo tendrá que cumplir otros seis y pagar la mitad de la multa para poder salir de prisión.

Según el acuerdo, los cargos se redujeron de cinco a dos: "prestar servicios a una organización ilegal" así como "recibir dinero e introducirlo ilegalmente" en Cisjordania, por su trabajo como recaudadora de fondos en la ONG palestina para la que trabajaba, que Israel considera ilegal."_


----------



## SPQR (17 Nov 2021)

Que no se preocupe, que ya luego la indultará el gobierno feminista... Oh, wait.



superloki dijo:


> En algunos sitios no aprecian las ONG...
> 
> *Israel condena a la cooperante española Juana Ruiz a 13 meses de prisión y 14.000 euros de multa*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (20 Nov 2021)

Esta noche no se cena. Mujer deja su matrimonio de 33 años para irse con un rumano que le amenazaba, engañaba y metía palizas. Lo mejor es que esta grabado y lo cuenta con su propia voz.

Isabel. Dejé mi matrimonio de 33 años por un hombre que me ha arruinado la vida Sabía que no era bueno para mí, pero seguí.

No tiene desperdicio y dice que después de 7 años y teniendo ya otra pareja que la ama y la trata bien, sigue prefiriendo al rumano


----------



## Woden (20 Nov 2021)

Rumantea din tei, paliza sí, paliza no, paliza ay ay.


----------



## silenus (22 Nov 2021)

*J. K. Rowling, amenazada y excluida del aniversario de Harry Potter por criticar las leyes trans

  *


----------



## SPQR (27 Nov 2021)

Fallece la escritora Almudena Grandes víctima de un cáncer


La escritora Almudena Grandes ha fallecido este sábado a los 61 años víctima de un cáncer.




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## jiren (27 Nov 2021)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Menuda hija de puta.



la que ha caido hoy


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (28 Nov 2021)

SPQR dijo:


> Fallece la escritora Almudena Grandes víctima de un cáncer
> 
> 
> La escritora Almudena Grandes ha fallecido este sábado a los 61 años víctima de un cáncer.
> ...



Era progre?


----------



## Lux Mundi (28 Nov 2021)

jiren dijo:


> la que ha caido hoy




En cuanto he visto la noticia me he acordado de este foro.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (28 Nov 2021)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Era progre?



Mucho.
Me parece que al final se desencantó con las ideas de bombero de la actual izquierda y hasta tenía una hija falangista. Si eso no es Karma...


----------



## - CONANÍN - (28 Nov 2021)

Una charo concejal de Valladolid atrapada en Sudáfrica.


quejque el safari fotografico en el kruger... aqui las emisiones del vuelo... Por favor por favor por favor que la dejen allí A los monstros no mirar!!!




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (29 Nov 2021)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Mucho.
> Me parece que al final se desencantó con las ideas de bombero de la actual izquierda y hasta tenía una hija falangista. Si eso no es Karma...



Pues si, lo acabo de confirmar. No me extraña, ha tenido que ser un infierno crecer en esa casa.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (30 Nov 2021)

Europa disfruta lo votado


----------



## DonLimpio (2 Dic 2021)

Mad max in MOROCCO Cientos de Españoles atrapados en Marruecos no pueden salir del pais, tras cerrarse la frontera


https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/4911020/0/cientos-de-espanoles-atrapados-en-marruecos-tras-el-cierre-de-la-frontera-nadie-nos-informa-de-nada/ Tremendo incluso con su vacunita doble de faiser, PCR y todos los.documentos que los tiranos del NEW ORDER le piden pueden viajar tranquilos.




www.burbuja.info





Progres follamoros recibiendo una milésima parte del karma que merecen.


----------



## silenus (6 Dic 2021)

El cine español, con la peor taquilla desde que comenzó el siglo XXI


El cine español cerrará previsiblemente el 2021 con una taquilla inferior a los 40 millones, lo que supone la cifra más baja en el siglo XXI




www.republica.com





Hoy no ceno...


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (6 Dic 2021)

silenus dijo:


> El cine español, con la peor taquilla desde que comenzó el siglo XXI
> 
> 
> El cine español cerrará previsiblemente el 2021 con una taquilla inferior a los 40 millones, lo que supone la cifra más baja en el siglo XXI
> ...



El cine español es un lamentable espectáculo de paletos y para más inri en lugar de intentar contentar a los subnormales que lo ven, se dedican a insultarlos. Por no hablar de que es un nido de progres y que se sustenta con dinero público y chiringuitos.


----------



## Spieluhr (6 Dic 2021)

silenus dijo:


> El cine español, con la peor taquilla desde que comenzó el siglo XXI
> 
> 
> El cine español cerrará previsiblemente el 2021 con una taquilla inferior a los 40 millones, lo que supone la cifra más baja en el siglo XXI
> ...


----------



## silenus (7 Dic 2021)

Denuncian a dos directivos de una ONG española por "abuso sexual a menores" en Marruecos

Vaya, baya, ballah...


----------



## silenus (7 Dic 2021)

Israel rechaza la puesta en libertad condicional de la cooperante española Juana Ruiz


La defensa anuncia que recurrirla la decisión del comité penitenciario que obliga cumplir íntegramente la condena de 13 meses de cárcel




elpais.com


----------



## Redwill (7 Dic 2021)




----------



## Dr.Alopecia (14 Dic 2021)

Una concejal socialista, defensora de la inmigración, atacada por un magrebí al volver a casa


----------



## porromtrumpero (16 Dic 2021)

NUTRANSE: personal de BuzzFeed, hipermegaprogres, se contagian de coronavicho en una fiesta de la compañía de unas 100 personas, a pesar de ir todos con mascarilla, triple vacuna y pasaporte cobic en regla









BuzzFeed Staff Test Positive For COVID Despite Masks, Vaccine Passports & Triple Jabs


Solution: More masks and jabs.



summit.news


----------



## Conde Duckula (16 Dic 2021)

La joven que denunció una agresión homófoba en Chueca confiesa que se lo inventó


“Noté cómo alguien me empujaba por detrás, me caí de espaldas y ahí empezó a darme patadas”, aseguró en declaraciones a varios medios




www.larazon.es





Mientras tanto los progres bañándose en karma.






ABC; Patean en el suelo a una joven en Chueca al grito de «bolleras de mierda, sois una lacra»


EL ODIO QUE SE DIFUNDE TODOS LOS DIAS EN ESTE FORO POR LA ULTRADERECHA ...




www.burbuja.info





Edito. Me han troleando las imágenes.


----------



## Woden (16 Dic 2021)

nadie le pegó, iba borracha y se cayó sola. ya está detenida por simulación de delito.


----------



## rondo (16 Dic 2021)

Hilo mitico


----------



## SPQR (18 Dic 2021)

Este debería ir mas bien en malnacidos recibiendo karma, pero da igual:









Fallece el histórico militante de ETA Antton Troitiño


Llevaba diez meses en libertad condicional tras ser excarcelado por su grave enfermedad y ha muerto este viernes en el Hospital de Irun




www.laverdad.es





El feo le debió desear un cáncer sano de los suyos.


----------



## SPQR (18 Dic 2021)

Pero ¿han convocado alguna manifestación contra el fascismo o no les dio tiempo?



Woden dijo:


> nadie le pegó, iba borracha y se cayó sola. ya está detenida por simulación de delito.


----------



## silenus (18 Dic 2021)

Adriana Lastra se confina tras haber estado en contacto estrecho con un positivo con la variante ómicron


La vicesecretaria general del PSOE, Adriana Lastra, se confina durante al menos diez días tras haber estado en contacto estrecho con un positivo de la variante ómicron, según ha publicado la socialista este sábado en su cuenta de Twitter.




www.20minutos.es





Y las pakuñas subnormal?


----------



## silenus (18 Dic 2021)

Conde Duckula dijo:


> Mientras tanto los progres bañándose en karma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Detenida una joven en Chueca por inventarse una agresión homófoba


Agentes de la Policía Nacional han detenido a una joven de 24 años por simulación de delito tras confesar que mintió al denunciar haber sufrido una agresión




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (20 Dic 2021)

Dos detenidos, uno menor, por una agresión sexual grupal a una joven en un olivar de Jaén


La Policía Nacional ha detenido a dos jóvenes en Jaén, uno de ellos menor de edad, por su presunta implicación en un agresión sexual en grupo que fue




www.vozpopuli.com





Hummmm hagan sus apuestas, tienen pinta de caucásicos alemanes con 3 carreras y un nobel. Seguro que no son inmigrantes


----------



## porromtrumpero (23 Dic 2021)

El karma llega tarde o temprano, pero llega, algunas veces de manera sutil, pero otras a lo grande
Demócrata es secuestrada en su coche a punta de pistola


----------



## SPQR (23 Dic 2021)

Espero que en vez de denunciar el robo a la policia, se haya dirigido a BLM para dejar la documentación del coche a disposición de los hermanos que le expropiaron el coche como reparación a los siglos de hopresión que lleva ella en su ADN.



porromtrumpero dijo:


> El karma llega tarde o temprano, pero llega, algunas veces de manera sutil, pero otras a lo grande
> Demócrata es secuestrada en su coche a punta de pistola
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 880055


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (23 Dic 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Mira lo que decia Antonio Resines hace un tiempo sobre los "NEGACIONISTAS" y las Ponzoñas

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...une-es-subnormal-update-video-inside.1567072/

Noticia: - URGENTE: Antonio Resines, triplemente vacunado, ingresa en la UCI por coronavirus. Hace un tiempo dijo: "El que no se vacuna es subnormal"

Antonio Resines es ingresado en la UCI por covid

Ser un cuñado es lo que tiene.


----------



## n_flamel (23 Dic 2021)

En la misma línea:


----------



## Arkaku-txo (23 Dic 2021)

que gozo de hilo.


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2022)

dejo esto aquí en remojo y ya volveré a por él en breve.


----------



## silenus (6 Ene 2022)

¿Fue J.K. Rowling antisemita al crear a los duendes de Gringotts? La nueva polémica de ‘Harry Potter’


El cómico Jon Stewart ha cargado contra la autora al poco del estreno de ‘Regreso a Hogwarts’.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Newsyohi (7 Ene 2022)

Nutrición!!! ¿Quien rie ahora? Feminazi satanista es cancelada tras participar en el aquelarre de la cancelación del humor en RTVE


Hace unos días comentábamos en este foro el aquelarre de "humoristas" feministas que nos habia regalado nuestra televisión pública en el que se rasgaban las vestiduras por chistes de Martes y 13 de hace 30 años...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Ene 2022)

pues ya no ceno gracias


----------



## EnergiaLibre (7 Ene 2022)

Woden dijo:


> nadie le pegó, iba borracha y se cayó sola. ya está detenida por simulación de delito.



100 euros con pronto pago


----------



## todoayen (7 Ene 2022)

Es inquietante, señor Sacristán, o sea, vacunado o no contagias igual pero sin vacunar supuestamente puedes morir.
Y los no vacunados son asesinos?
En todo caso suicidas no?

Y yo estoy vacunado porque no me quedaba otra pero reconozco que es mosqueante la manipulacion.


----------



## LeeMarvin (9 Ene 2022)

La cultura de la cancelación se ceba en las mujeres


Los casos de cancelación más recientes, y más ruidosos, han tenido lugar en el mundo académico y universitario. El pecado de todas ellas: cuestionar las leyes de autodeterminación del sexo legal




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Parvenew (9 Ene 2022)

LeeMarvin dijo:


> La cultura de la cancelación se ceba en las mujeres
> 
> 
> Los casos de cancelación más recientes, y más ruidosos, han tenido lugar en el mundo académico y universitario. El pecado de todas ellas: cuestionar las leyes de autodeterminación del sexo legal
> ...



Estas siempre lloran.

Ya cansan.


----------



## Soynuevo (9 Ene 2022)

College Student Who Believed Justice System Was ‘Racist Against Blacks,’ Stabbed To Death By Black Man In Chicago


From InformationLiberation.com.... Anat Kimchi, a 31-year-old Israeli-born doctoral candidate and scholar at the University of Maryland, wrote a paper published in the Journal of Quantitative Criminology in 2019 attempting to prove America's criminal justice system was




fyi.com


----------



## klon (9 Ene 2022)

Vigo: Viejo maricon del PSOE acoge en casa a marica brasileiro de 20 tacos y le corta el cuello.


Le robó las tarjetas de credito y se compró miles de euros en ropa de marca italiana, dos coches, se dedicó a hacer turismo en los sitios mas caros, etc... Lo han pillado. El viejo gay, era un maestro jubilado...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DonLimpio (10 Ene 2022)

Cataluña: La CNN también quita Barcelona de los destinos a visitar...y recomienda ir a Valencia.


La CNN ha eliminado Barcelona de la lista de destinos turísticos turísticos imprescindibles a visitar en 2022. El canal de EEUU atesta de este modo un golpe a la primera actividad económica de la Ciudad Condal y apuesta por Valencia en su lugar. Todo ello, en uno de los recopilatorios que los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DonManuel (13 Ene 2022)

Más!


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (13 Ene 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Más!



Pues mira, no se si lo puse ya aquí pero lo pongo. Marginalmedia, tambien conocido como Marginalmierda, youtuber progre de escasos seguidores que entre otras cosas defiende la vacunación obligatoria y las restricciones, hace unos dias Youtube le borro su canal mas antiguo con mas de 11 mil videos, supuestamente por algunos temas de criptomonedas.

Pese a que su canal con mas seguidores ComentaYT sigue activo eso fue un gran golpe.

Lo mas gracioso es que cuando le borraron el canal se puso a protestar en youtube, pero cuando a Trump le borraron la cuenta en Twitter marginal argumento que al ser una empresa privada twitter podia cerrar cualquier cuenta si lo cree oportuno.


----------



## DonLimpio (14 Ene 2022)

Muy buena la del marginal mierdoso.

   .


Yo cada vez estoy más convencido de que no sé si no tendré nada y seré feliz, pero antes que de hambre estoy seguro de que voy a morir de risa, que de tanta como me va a dar me voy a dar un golpe accidental en la cabeza y me voy a ir pal otro barrio.


----------



## Soynuevo (14 Ene 2022)

diogenes de sinope dijo:


> María Ladenburger, estudiante de medicina, 19 años, hija de un alto funcionario de la UE. Buenista el padre y las dos hijas, ella colaboraba en un albergue de refugees.
> 
> Violada y axfisiada bajo el agua (ahogada) por un refugee afgano menor de edad.
> 
> ...



Aqui esta la foto sin censura del violad0r


----------



## LetalFantasy (14 Ene 2022)

Muere a los 58 años José de Francisco, jefe de Gabinete de la presidenta del Congreso


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha lamentado este viernes el fallecimiento del jefe de Gabinete de la presidenta del Congreso, José de Francisco, por cuya desaparición ha asegurado sentirse "consternado" en un tuit difundido en las redes sociales. Nacido en Madrid en 1963...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## kicorv (15 Ene 2022)

He entrado esperando encontrarme el apuñalamiento grabado en Murcia, pues lo ocurrido ha pasado porque el apuñalado está con una follamoros (si es que no es mora) y tiene un hijo con uno de los agresores (moro).


----------



## SPQR (15 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> He entrado esperando encontrarme el apuñalamiento grabado en Murcia, pues lo ocurrido ha pasado porque el apuñalado está con una follamoros (si es que no es mora) y tiene un hijo con uno de los agresores (moro).



Por telegram me llegó el vidrio y da grima. Mucha sangre y cuchillo de cocina XXL.


----------



## silenus (16 Ene 2022)

*El apoyo de Emma Watson al pueblo palestino conduce a acusaciones de antisemitismo*


----------



## silenus (19 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> ¿Fue J.K. Rowling antisemita al crear a los duendes de Gringotts? La nueva polémica de ‘Harry Potter’
> 
> 
> El cómico Jon Stewart ha cargado contra la autora al poco del estreno de ‘Regreso a Hogwarts’.
> ...












El último desafío a J. K. Rowling: una serie de 'Harry Potter' transgénero


Unos productores han presentado un proyecto que transformará a los personajes de la saga según cánones raciales y sexuales "más inclusivos".




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Decipher (19 Ene 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El último desafío a J. K. Rowling: una serie de 'Harry Potter' transgénero
> 
> 
> Unos productores han presentado un proyecto que transformará a los personajes de la saga según cánones raciales y sexuales "más inclusivos".
> ...



Que despolle todo. Me pregunto cuanto aguantará antes de reventar.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (22 Ene 2022)

Soynuevo dijo:


> Aqui esta la foto sin censura del violad0r



Esa gente son psicópatas, a ese se la sudaba la hija. Mientras el gane dinero y popularidad todo vale.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (22 Ene 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> He entrado esperando encontrarme el apuñalamiento grabado en Murcia, pues lo ocurrido ha pasado porque el apuñalado está con una follamoros (si es que no es mora) y tiene un hijo con uno de los agresores (moro).



Si lo encuentras súbelo, parece nutritivo. Pero también te digo que me parece patético estar con una follamoros, ni hablamos de si tienen un hijo, no me sorprende el resultado.


----------



## Insurrecto7245 (22 Ene 2022)

Insurrecto7245 dijo:


> Pues mira, no se si lo puse ya aquí pero lo pongo. Marginalmedia, tambien conocido como Marginalmierda, youtuber progre de escasos seguidores que entre otras cosas defiende la vacunación obligatoria y las restricciones, hace unos dias Youtube le borro su canal mas antiguo con mas de 11 mil videos, supuestamente por algunos temas de criptomonedas.
> 
> Pese a que su canal con mas seguidores ComentaYT sigue activo eso fue un gran golpe.
> 
> Lo mas gracioso es que cuando le borraron el canal se puso a protestar en youtube, pero cuando a Trump le borraron la cuenta en Twitter marginal argumento que al ser una empresa privada twitter podia cerrar cualquier cuenta si lo cree oportuno.



Por desgracia le han vuelto a abrir su canal.


----------



## Cormac (23 Ene 2022)

*Fallece un exconcejal del PSOE en Granada víctima de un atraco. *

Concejal de Cultura. Pues toma Cultura. 






Muere el exconcejal José Miguel Castillo Higueras tras ser víctima de un atraco | El Independiente de Granada







www.elindependientedegranada.es


----------



## SPQR (23 Ene 2022)

Siempre acogía.



Cormac dijo:


> *Fallece un exconcejal del PSOE en Granada víctima de un atraco. *
> 
> Concejal de Cultura. Pues toma Cultura.
> 
> ...


----------



## LetalFantasy (23 Ene 2022)

Ex concejal socialista muere tras un atraco por golpe en la cabeza.









Estrella Digital - El Periódico Decano de la Prensa Digital en España







www.estrelladigital.es


----------



## Incorrezto (23 Ene 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> *Fallece un exconcejal del PSOE en Granada víctima de un atraco. *
> 
> Concejal de Cultura. Pues toma Cultura.
> 
> ...



De covid?

No dice que fallezca a consecuencia de.


----------



## Incorrezto (26 Ene 2022)

El matrimonio de alcaldes vacunados antes de tiempo, positivos por coronavirus


El matrimonio formado por los alcaldes de los municipios alicantinos de El Verger y Els Poblets, Ximo Coll y Carolina Vives, que siguen pendientes de una sentencia judicial por hab




amp.elmundo.es





Lo han pillado y estado en fitur


----------



## kronopio (26 Ene 2022)

No es karma,es una mezcla de ignorancia e hipocresía










Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (26 Ene 2022)

kronopio dijo:


> No es karma,es una mezcla de ignorancia e hipocresía
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Que es la inmunidad natural? ¿Por qué siempre se ha vacunado a los que ya habian pasado el COVID?


----------



## kronopio (27 Ene 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿Que es la inmunidad natural? ¿Por qué siempre se ha vacunado a los que ya habian pasado el COVID?



Es que nunca ha existido el covid tal y como lo cuentan,y tampoco son vacunas.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## porromtrumpero (5 Feb 2022)

Los progres de San Francisco disfrutando del karma


----------



## SPQR (5 Feb 2022)

Goder, qué transfobas las nadadoras estas. Que las cancelen lo antes posible.









Las compañeras de la nadadora trans que fulmina los cronos piden expulsarla de la liga


Desde que la estadounidense completó su cambio a mujer no para de batir récords en la piscina. "Tiene una ventaja biológica injusta en el deporte", argumentan sus adversarias




www.elconfidencial.com







> Un grupo de *16 integrantes* del equipo femenino de natación de la *Universidad de Pensilvania* (EE.UU.) pidió por carta que la nadadora trans Lia Thomas sea *excluida* de la competición de la *Ivy League* al considerar que tiene ventajas biológicas. "*Apoyamos totalmente la decisión de Lia Thomas de transicionar de hombre a mujer (...)*. Sin embargo, Lia tiene una ventaja biológica injusta en el deporte", afirmaron sus compañeras en el documento remitido a la competición.
> 
> 
> La *nadadora olímpica Nancy Hogshead* se hizo eco este viernes en sus redes sociales de la misiva que envió el día anterior en *representación de algunas compañeras* para exhortar a la liga universitaria a que respalde a las "mujeres biológicas". En este sentido, las nadadoras aplaudieron la decisión de la *federación de natación de Estados Unidos* (USA Swimming), que el martes anunció *un cambio en sus políticas* para limitar el nivel de testosterona en sangre que deben tener las deportistas, lo que podría afectar a Thomas.
> ...


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (5 Feb 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 932335
> 
> 
> Los progres de San Francisco disfrutando del karma



Al final todo ha salido bien.


----------



## Decipher (5 Feb 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Goder, qué transfobas las nadadoras estas. Que las cancelen lo antes posible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Repugnantes opresoras me parece increible que sean tan retrógradas y no aboguen por la integración.


----------



## Lux Mundi (6 Feb 2022)

¿Que podía salir mal?


----------



## SPQR (6 Feb 2022)

Goder, LoPais quejándose del coste del gasoil. Putos fatxas negacionistas del cambio climático y el calentamiento güeval.


----------



## lascanteras723 (6 Feb 2022)

Cuando el problema son los de aquí más que los que vienen.


----------



## PedrelGuape (6 Feb 2022)

Hoy ayuno.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (6 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que podía salir mal?



No tuvo suerte dice el anormal


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Feb 2022)

Mis bendiciones


----------



## DonLimpio (6 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que podía salir mal?



Se habrá pensao al ver que su novia no dejaba de relacionarse con otros negros que le estaba adornando la frente.
El negrito no supo gestionar la infidelidad. Una lástima. Ahora a disfrutar del hotel La Trena.


----------



## klon (6 Feb 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que podía salir mal?



La suerte y la mala suerte quien la busca la encuentra,,,,,


----------



## John Smmith (9 Feb 2022)




----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (9 Feb 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Se habrá pensao al ver que su novia no dejaba de relacionarse con otros negros que le estaba adornando la frente.
> El negrito no supo gestionar la infidelidad. Una lástima. Ahora a disfrutar del hotel La Trena.



Y la otra del hotel La Tumba


----------



## Lux Mundi (11 Feb 2022)

Encuentran los cadáveres de una pareja en Elda con signos de tortura, que podrían ser dos desaparecidos hace tres años.

Sorpresa:


----------



## Decipher (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (24 Feb 2022)

Noticia: - NEGRO estrangula a charo sosiata que le acogió en su casa


Cria negros y… Un inmigrante 'sin techo' estrangula a la mujer que lo acogió en su casa




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Uritorco (24 Feb 2022)

No os olvidéis de este hilo, que lo tenéis olvidado...






Comparte memes contra el globalismo antiblanco


taluec




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (1 Mar 2022)

A quien se le ocurre, subnormal.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (8 Mar 2022)

Uritorco dijo:


> No os olvidéis de este hilo, que lo tenéis olvidado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que maravilla, nutrición extra, gracias.


----------



## silenus (9 Mar 2022)

El feminismo retrata al "acosador" y "cómplice" Monedero


Juan Carlos Monedero se encuentra entre los profesores señalados como "acosadores y cómplices" en los carteles colocados con motivo del 8 de marzo.




okdiario.com


----------



## Decipher (9 Mar 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El feminismo retrata al "acosador" y "cómplice" Monedero
> 
> 
> Juan Carlos Monedero se encuentra entre los profesores señalados como "acosadores y cómplices" en los carteles colocados con motivo del 8 de marzo.
> ...



La robolución siempre devora a sus hijos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Mar 2022)

Os recomiendo seguir esta cuenta:



https://twitter.com/MENA_Resiliente


----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## tothewebs (18 Mar 2022)

Las charos también son víctimas
De este hilo de burbuja, un karma epico 


Una noticia curiosa de los nuevos tiempos

*Las alumnas de un máster de género cancelan a una profesora feminista por no asumir la doctrina 'queer'*

enlace: Las alumnas de un máster de género cancelan a una profesora feminista por no asumir la doctrina 'queer'

Juana Gallego, docente de la Autónoma de Barcelona, denuncia: "Si estás fuera del dogma 'trans' te excluyen de la universidad"

La periodista y escritora *Juana Gallego*, profesora titular de Comunicación de la *Universidad Autónoma de Barcelona (UAB)*, denuncia que ha sido vetada por sus alumnas del máster de Género y Comunicación, que ella misma creó, por defender en sus artículos periodísticos un feminismo que no asume la teoría _queer _ni la Ley Trans. Las estudiantes han decidido no asistir a sus clases a pesar de que no han escuchado ninguna de ellas. «Boicotean mi derecho a la libertad de expresión. Es totalitarismo puro», expresa a *EL MUNDO*.

Su caso evidencia que la llamada _cultura de la cancelación_, generalizada en los campus de EEUU, ha llegado ya a la universidad española. Tras los ataques a los profesores Pablo de Lora en la *Universidad Pompeu Fabra* o Ricardo García Manrique en la *Universidad de Barcelona*, le llega el turno a la vicesecretaria primera del nuevo partido Feministas al Congreso.

Todo ocurrió el martes por la tarde, cuando ninguna de la veintena de alumnas del máster propio Género y Comunicación de la UAB se presentó en la clase de Gallego, que comenzaba ese día a dar sus charlas por primera vez este curso. «Ni yo las conocía ni ellas me conocían. En ningún momento se pusieron en contacto conmigo ni me explicaron nada. Días antes habían llamado a la codirectora del posgrado para advertirle de que me iban a hacer un boicot porque no era una persona adecuada para impartir las clases», cuenta. Gallego, que fue directora del *Observatorio de Igualdad de la UAB* y contribuyó a fundar el grado de Estudios de Género de esta universidad, pionero en su ámbito, creó hace cinco años este máster que ahora las alumnas cuestionan. Enseña sobre género también en un grado del mismo campus y habla desde la autoridad que le confieren 40 años de experiencia y más de 10 libros publicados. Por eso pidió a la codirectora del posgrado que les dijera a las alumnas que argumentaran por escrito las razones de su boicot.


«La codirectora me llamó el domingo para comunicarme que las alumnas no iban a poner nada por escrito y que la razón del boicot era que la identidad de género de las personas _trans_ y no binarias no admite contraargumentación y no se puede discutir», prosigue.

*"ME HAN CONVERTIDO EN UNA HEREJE"*
Gallego se quedó de piedra. «Si la universidad no es un lugar donde se pueda debatir, se convierte en una madrasa», recalca. Y lamenta que las estudiantes le hayan negado su derecho a expresarse «sin conocer» lo que iba a contar, sustentándose únicamente en lo que escribe en la prensa y en su blog. «Yo no adoctrino, me limito a dar lecturas. Ni siquiera iba a hablar de identidad de género. Son clases sobre la publicidad como agente socializador, sobre el tratamiento que se ha dado al cuerpo de la mujer en la publicidad comparándolo, por ejemplo, con los cuadros de Goya, y sobre cómo las agencias afrontan las nuevas tendencias. Pero como las alumnas parten de la base de que soy tránsfoba, me he convertido en una hereje y para ellas no hay lugar a la discusión», manifiesta.

Gallego sostiene que lo que le ha ocurrido «no es un tema sólo de esta universidad, sino un problema de ámbito nacional e internacional». «No soy la única que está recibiendo censura y persecución. Las feministas estamos siendo acosadas y silenciadas. La ideología _trans _es la tendencia dominante en la universidad, se ha convertido un dogma incuestionable, y quien lo cuestiona es cancelado. Si estás fuera del dogma te excluyen del campus. Es muy fuerte», denuncia.

«Si la universidad no es un lugar donde se puede debatir, se convierte en una madrasa», avisa. Y advierte de que no se va a callar. Para empezar, ha escrito una carta a la escuela de posgrado, a la Secretaría General de la Universidad y al Observatorio de Igualdad relatando los hechos.

Fuentes de la UAB respondieron ayer que le darán una respuesta a su escrito y estudiarán el caso en detalle. Y añaden: «Las estudiantes tienen derecho a no ir a clase, pero asumiendo las consecuencias académicas de no asistir».

*"POSTURAS ALEJADAS DE LA LÍNEA MAYORITARIA"*
La codirectora del máster,* Isabel Montané*, no quiso hacer declaraciones más allá de expresar que «la profesora fue avisada de que ellas decidieron no ir a clase» y que «es un tema que se tiene que hablar de forma interna». Horas después, remitió a un comunicado firmado por «la coordinación del posgrado» en el que se niega el boicot y se atribuye la inasistencia de las alumnas a clase a que la profesora «no ha despertado el interés esperado», además de puntualizar que Gallego «sostiene posturas alejadas de la línea mayoritaria del máster». Gallego no puede calificar de forma negativa a sus estudiantes por faltar a clase porque su materia está dentro de un módulo evaluado por otra docente.

Gallego ya fue tachada de «tránsfoba» en 2020 por un artículo titulado _Ya no soy feminista, _en el que mostraba su preocupación por algunos debates del movimiento. Se ha posicionado contra la autodeterminación de género y el cambio de sexo registral sólo por propia voluntad. «Creo que el sexo biológico existe y no puede ser irrelevante. En las facultades la mayoría de chicos y chicas dan por sentado que uno puede elegir su identidad y resulta muy difícil discutirlo», afirma.


----------



## porromtrumpero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## SPQR (18 Mar 2022)

¿Uno de Vox usando la caixa? 



Lux Mundi dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre, subnormal.


----------



## Decipher (18 Mar 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 988512



Pues es real.









Ex-Ars Technica tech reporter Peter Bright convicted of soliciting minors for sex


A former reporter for Conde Nast-owned Ars Technica was convicted of trying to engage in sex with minors and faces a mandatory minimum of 10 years in prison. Peter Bright, 39, a tech reporter and e…




nypost.com


----------



## Lacerta (18 Mar 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> ¿Uno de Vox usando la caixa?



Uno no habrá un millón, y después de quedarse con bankia más 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## César92 (18 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 952615
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952617



Sencillamente espectacular. Fabuloso.

Me encanta este hilo.


----------



## César92 (18 Mar 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> ¿Que podía salir mal?



Lo pedía a gritos la pro inmigracionista de mierda. Traicionar a tu país tiene sus consecuencias, sinceramente me alegro de estas cosas.


----------



## todoayen (18 Mar 2022)

Laughing Come See This GIF - Laughing Come See This See This - Discover & Share GIFs


Click to view the GIF




tenor.com





Lo siento, yo pegó la URL pero no funciona, soy viejuno


----------



## porromtrumpero (18 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Pues es real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo mejor de todo es que el karma es inexorable e inesperado

Cuidado: maxima nutricion
Han desarticulado una red de trafico sexual de niños y ha detenido a un juez y a* 108 EMPLEADOS DE DISNEY*








Disney employees and former judge among 108 arrested in human trafficking sting, Florida police say


Authorities arrested 108 people, including alleged child sexual predators and those seeking prostitutes.




www.cbsnews.com












Disney employees busted in child trafficking sting just days after corporation opposed anti-grooming law


The Sheriff of Polk County held a press conference on Wednesday talking about the culmination of a massive sting operation which lead to 108 arrests being made, including employees of FunSpot and Disney.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## Decipher (18 Mar 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Lo mejor de todo es que el karma es inexorable e inesperado
> 
> Cuidado: maxima nutricion
> Han desarticulado una red de trafico sexual de niños y ha detenido a un juez y a* 108 EMPLEADOS DE DISNEY*
> ...



¿Donde te meterias si fueses un pedófilo? Donde haya muchos niños.


----------



## maromo (23 Mar 2022)

Noticia: - Detenido un moronegro de 19 años por matar de una hostia a un ex-concejal socialista de Granada para robarle.










*Detenido el presunto autor del homicidio del exconcejal socialista de Granada*

La Policía Nacional arresta a un joven de 19 años. Sería la persona que asestó un puñetazo fatal al edil en un callejón de la ciudad. Después le robó sus pertenencias


----------



## Decipher (23 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Noticia: - Detenido un moronegro de 19 años por matar de una hostia a un ex-concejal socialista de Granada para robarle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vienen a hacer los trabajos que no queremos hacer.


----------



## maromo (23 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Vienen a hacer los trabajos que no queremos hacer.



jaja


----------



## Juan Niebla (23 Mar 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Vienen a hacer los trabajos que no queremos hacer.



este por lo menos nos ha ahorrado la pensión de un suciolisto


----------



## Lux Mundi (24 Mar 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Noticia: - Detenido un moronegro de 19 años por matar de una hostia a un ex-concejal socialista de Granada para robarle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hostias, pero qué epicidad más grande. Ya ha hecho lo que no nos hemos atrevido a hacer los españoles.


----------



## maromo (1 Abr 2022)

Me parece hasta poesia esto.

2018. Trump en Naciones Unidas: _"Tener un solo proveedor de Energía convertirá a Alemania en totalmente dependiente de Rusia. Si esto no cambia estamos comprometidos a mantener nuestra independencia de la invasión de potencias extranjeras expansionistas"_



La delegación Alemana se partieron el culo de Trump con esa risa condescendiente típica del progre que es moralmente superior







¿Seguirán con esa sonrisa de gilipollas?

*BASF SE advierte del "colapso total" si se reduce el suministro de gas ruso*

German Chemical Giant Warns Of "Total Collapse" If Russian Gas Supply Cut | ZeroHedge


----------



## Decipher (11 Abr 2022)

Antifa condenado por disparar a un coche que huia de un altercado de BLM, falló pero dió a otros antifa. Video insaid.









Antifa shooter found guilty of attempted manslaughter in 2020 shooting at BLM riot


Young was found guilty of four counts of attempted manslaughter, two counts of second-degree assault, and one count of illegal discharge of a firearm.




thepostmillennial.com


----------



## n_flamel (11 Abr 2022)

maromo dijo:


> Me parece hasta poesia esto.
> 
> 2018. Trump en Naciones Unidas: _"Tener un solo proveedor de Energía convertirá a Alemania en totalmente dependiente de Rusia. Si esto no cambia estamos comprometidos a mantener nuestra independencia de la invasión de potencias extranjeras expansionistas"_
> 
> ...



Una cosa importante de ser progre es carecer de memoria y de autocrítica. Así que sí, siguen con su prepotencia moral frente a todo lo que no les ría las gracias.


----------



## porromtrumpero (12 Abr 2022)

Elxokas disfrutando de lo votado


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (12 Abr 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> Las charos también son víctimas
> De este hilo de burbuja, un karma epico
> 
> 
> ...



*TREMENDA
N U T R I C I Ó N*


----------



## Soynuevo (17 Abr 2022)

tothewebs dijo:


> Las charos también son víctimas
> De este hilo de burbuja, un karma epico
> 
> 
> ...



Me cunde que esta bruja supremacista reciba su merecido, una tipeja en contra de la libertad y a favor de quitarme derechos jamás tendrá mi apoyo aunque este en contra del lobby lgtbi


----------



## silenus (17 Abr 2022)

Hasta cuatro miembros de la ONG del chef José Andrés, heridos en un bombardeo en Ucrania


----------



## DonLimpio (18 Abr 2022)

Soynuevo dijo:


> Me cunde que esta bruja supremacista reciba su merecido, una tipeja en contra de la libertad y a favor de quitarme derechos jamás tendrá mi apoyo aunque este en contra del lobby lgtbi



Bruja Karmeada por las brujijas de su revolución destructiva quemadora de todo. Se joda.


----------



## porromtrumpero (21 Abr 2022)

Este ha recibido karma del bueno

El YouTuber Ethan Klein, que anteriormente dijo que la cultura de la cancelación era algo bueno, se quejó de haber perdido todos sus patrocinadores después de haber sido atacado por una turba de la cultura de la cancelación por supuestos comentarios "homofóbicos".










YouTuber Who Said Cancel Culture Was a Good Thing Gets Cancelled


Ethan Klein was warned by Jordan Peterson that the mob would come for him and they did.



summit.news


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

Jojojo, Samuelcete, Samuelcete... si no sabes disparar ¿pa qué te metes?

Ahora 20 añitos con el mono naranja, pa que reflexiones tonto'l haba.













Decipher dijo:


> Antifa condenado por disparar a un coche que huia de un altercado de BLM, falló pero dió a otros antifa. Video insaid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPQR (21 Abr 2022)

Tuicteros y la secta woke con el ass on fire, avriendo jrande. Dales dvro, Elon.







Netflix baja más de un 40% en bolsa en lo que va de 2022. 









Netflix pierde suscriptores por primera vez en una década y se plantea poner anuncios


Netflix obtuvo un beneficio neto de 1.597 millones de dólares (1.480 millones de euros) en los tres primeros meses de 2022, lo que representa una caída del




www.vozpopuli.com







StackPath


----------



## Decipher (21 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Jojojo, Samuelcete, Samuelcete... si no sabes disparar ¿pa qué te metes?
> 
> Ahora 20 añitos con el mono naranja, pa que reflexiones tonto'l haba.



Es increible la cantidad de mierdas de estas que pasaron con el BLM y como si nada. Putos liberales hijos de la gran puta siempre complices y fans de la rojada.


----------



## Lacerta (21 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Es increible la cantidad de mierdas de estas que pasaron con el BLM y como si nada. Putos liberales hijos de la gran puta siempre complices y fans de la rojada.



Si los libertarios hicieron bandera de la segunda enmienda aplicando cirugía estética con AR15 a los Antifas






Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Decipher (22 Abr 2022)

Lacerta dijo:


> Si los libertarios hicieron bandera de la segunda enmienda aplicando cirugía estética con AR15 a los Antifas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y los liberales en todos los medios de comunicación se dedicaron a jalearlos. Te recuerdo que Rittenhouse dijo que apoyaba a BLM, el solo fue a defender la propiedad privada. De todos modos una cosa son los libertarios que son cuatro gatos y otra cosa la hegemonia liberal.


----------



## Lacerta (22 Abr 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Y los liberales en todos los medios de comunicación se dedicaron a jalearlos. Te recuerdo que Rittenhouse dijo que apoyaba a BLM, el solo fue a defender la propiedad privada. De todos modos una cosa son los libertarios que son cuatro gatos y otra cosa la hegemonia liberal.



Yo solo vi el tentáculo marxista del blm, puñito negro en alto como simbología mediante, tampoco es que se escondan... Entre los millones de subnormales que quemaron el país, un total de cero defendían la propiedad, la libertad y el respeto por el proyecto de vida ajeno 

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maromo (22 Abr 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Jojojo, Samuelcete, Samuelcete... si no sabes disparar ¿pa qué te metes?
> 
> Ahora 20 añitos con el mono naranja, pa que reflexiones tonto'l haba.



20 años para disfrutar del BLM en la carcel. Este es de los que cree que es "uno de los suyos" jaja


----------



## Decipher (22 Abr 2022)

Lacerta dijo:


> Yo solo vi el tentáculo marxista del blm, puñito negro en alto como simbología mediante, tampoco es que se escondan... Entre los millones de subnormales que quemaron el país, un total de cero defendían la propiedad, la libertad y el respeto por el proyecto de vida ajeno
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 5 mediante Tapatalk



No he dicho que fuesen liberales, he dicho que los liberales les rien las gracias a la rojada. Si tú eres libertario eres una inmensa minoria dentro del liberalismo. Los libertarios siempre os comportais como si todos los liberales fuesen libertarios y no como la corriente absolutamente minoritaria que sois.


----------



## SPQR (22 Abr 2022)

Va a ser gracioso cuando se acerque a la banda de nigrocs en la carcel y les diga eso de: ¡Qué pasa hermano, soy del BLM, de los vuestros..!



maromo dijo:


> 20 años para disfrutar del BLM en la carcel. Este es de los que cree que es "uno de los suyos" jaja


----------



## SPQR (29 Abr 2022)

Antifas vestidos de naranja una larga temporada por jugar con fuego.

Keep Calm and Avre jrande, Wesley.









AntifaWatch on Gab: 'Wesley Somers was sentenced to 5 years in federal…'


AntifaWatch on Gab: 'Wesley Somers was sentenced to 5 years in federal prison earlier today for setting fire to a courthouse during a #Nashville May 30, 2020 George Floyd Riot. https://www.justice.gov/usao-mdtn/pr/hendersonville-man-sentenced-federal-prison-metro-courthouse-arson'




gab.com













AntifaWatch on Gab: 'Pedophile rapist, BLM activist, and "Refuse Fasci…'


AntifaWatch on Gab: 'Pedophile rapist, BLM activist, and "Refuse Fascism" supporter Kenneth Deberry was sentenced to 39 months in prison today. He brought a .38 to "counter protest" a November 2020 DC Trump rally and sucker punched a Trump supporter. Deberry could not legally posses that...




gab.com


----------



## PA\BE (2 May 2022)

Perros peligrosos: un estudio demuestra que la agresividad no va determinada por la raza (elperiodico.com) 
_Este axioma, defendido durante años por la mayoría de *biólogos, etólogos, veterinarios y animalistas en general*, se ha visto ahora corroborado por un _*estudio genético.*

bla, bla, bla, bla, bla... 
28 de Abril 2022.

Muere tras sufrir el brutal ataque de su perro en Castellón (telecinco.es) 
_"Nunca hemos visto un caso así" Los hechos han ocurrido durante la noche de este pasado viernes *en el domicilio de la víctima *cuando, al parecer, *el perro de raza pitbull comenzó a atacarle*, por causas que hasta ahora se desconocen, hasta que finalmente acabó con su vida._
30 de Abril 2022.







Nunca llegué a terminar este hilo: Simbología de EL PERRO. | Burbuja.info 
Pero es más que evidente el uso del PERRO como sinónimo del HOMBRE. 
Las razones son dignas de estudio y no menos los métodos utilizados.

En algunos casos, como este, las conclusiones, idénticas.


----------



## porromtrumpero (6 May 2022)




----------



## SPQR (6 May 2022)

No das muchos datos para el contexto, pero entiendo, por los rastros de sangre, que esta muhera ha sentido el africa y fue sido multiculturizada dvramente, ¿no?



porromtrumpero dijo:


>


----------



## porromtrumpero (6 May 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> No das muchos datos para el contexto, pero entiendo, por los rastros de sangre, que esta muhera ha sentido el africa y fue sido multiculturizada dvramente, ¿no?



Tenia que haber puesto el titular, tienes razon. Y si, ha sentido el africa multicultural, fue violada y asesinada
El refugiado que la violo lo sentenciaron a perpetua





Sweden: Sudanese national who murdered teen and raped woman sentenced to life


Only 10 percent of Czechs feel threatened by COVID-19



rmx.news





Edit: rebuscando mas parece que a ella solo la violo, al que se cargo fue a un tio que intento defenderla, el de la noticia que pegue


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (6 May 2022)

La progresia es una enfermedad mental incurable, ya los puede violar un moro que no se caen del guindo.


----------



## Woden (8 May 2022)

A algunos la tontería no se les cura ni con la muerte.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (12 May 2022)

propuesta matrimonio interracial termina mal


----------



## Jake el perro (13 May 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> propuesta matrimonio interracial termina mal



Vaya par de tetas tiene la Michelle del final


----------



## Cormac (17 May 2022)

Un joven ha sido detenido este fin de semana tras* romper la televisión del bar en el que le habían invitado a comer*
La visita de O.K., de 25 años, era habitual al establecimiento ya que su dueño se ofrecía a invitarle a comer o almorzar. El joven, sin ningún aliciente, lanzó el plato en el que estaba comiendo a la televisión del local rompiéndola al instante. 









Detenido tras romper la televisión del bar en el que le invitaban a comer en Zaragoza


Los hechos ocurrieron el pasado sábado, alrededor de las 18.30, en un bar de la calle Mayoral.




www.heraldo.es


----------



## jabalino (19 May 2022)

El director del Inaem presenta su dimisión tras ser detenido por un presunto delito de acoso a su expareja


Raúl Camarón deja el cargo después de que la consejera Marta Gastón, que no tenía ningún conocimiento previo acerca del suces0, le convocara de urgencia.




www.heraldo.es





La cena, que disfrute de lo progretizado/charificado.


----------



## jabalino (19 May 2022)

jabalino dijo:


> El director del Inaem presenta su dimisión tras ser detenido por un presunto delito de acoso a su expareja
> 
> 
> Raúl Camarón deja el cargo después de que la consejera Marta Gastón, que no tenía ningún conocimiento previo acerca del suces0, le convocara de urgencia.
> ...



Abrid un hilo, creo que merece la pena.


----------



## Cormac (20 May 2022)

*Detenido por presuntos malos tratos un alto cargo del Gobierno aragonés del PSOE y Podemos*


*Veinte años en la política profesional*
Raúl Camarón es un socialista oscense veterano en cargos políticos. Licenciado en Ciencias Políticas, el oscense Raúl Camarón* lleva 20 años en la política profesional, en su mayor parte como personal de confianza* a sueldo de instituciones públicas. De septiembre de 2002 a diciembre de 2008 fue asesor con cargo a los fondos del *Parlamento Europeo*. Entre diciembre de 2008 y diciembre de 2011 fue asesor del *Gobierno de Rodríguez Zapatero*, adscrito a la Secretaría de Estado del Ministerio de Fomento, que dirigió el también oscense Víctor Morlán.









Detenido por presuntos malos tratos un alto cargo del Gobierno aragonés del PSOE y Podemos


El Ejecutivo de Lambán anunció la dimisión del implicado horas después de que el PP pidiera su destitución fulminante



www.google.com


----------



## ÆON (29 May 2022)

Del incidente de ayer en el partido. Otro progre que va al hilo del karma con gusto que no pica. Espero nadie se pregunte la razón Europa esté así...


El individuo en cuestión es una contradicción terminal. Va directo al hilo de Recopilación de PROGRES recibiendo KARMA Anti-armas. No quiere que te defiendas. Quiere que solo pueda tener armas: El Caballero Caballero. Bajo orden directa de progrez corruptez y en única defensa del mismo. El...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## n_flamel (29 May 2022)

Lo que ocurrió en la final de París contado por un testigo presencial


----------



## SPQR (31 May 2022)

Pijoprogre millonetis, descubriendo los beneficios de la multiculturalidac que pregona para los demás.

Poco Karma me parece. Ojalá le hubieran robao el Tesla, al hihopvta.



Antiparras dijo:


> Giliprogre recibe zasca con doble ración de karma, me nutre


----------



## porromtrumpero (3 Jun 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Jun 2022)

Los progres disfrutando de la multiculturalidad en París ha sido apoteósico.


----------



## kettlebell (3 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Los progres disfrutando de la multiculturalidad en París ha sido apoteósico.



Subo a progres y mariconservadores


----------



## n_flamel (8 Jun 2022)

EDITO: Al parecer es un fake de un diario venezolano de humor tipo elmundotoday.


----------



## Lux Mundi (8 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1083307





Juraría que Islandia se convirtió en los últimos años en una isla helada de progres.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (8 Jun 2022)

Ver a progreliberales recibiendo dosis de su propia "libertac" es nutrición en pvta vena


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Jun 2022)

Jajajajaja


----------



## ELVR (9 Jun 2022)

Joaquín Sabina pierde el recurso contra Hacienda y deberá pagar 2,5 millones de euros


El cantante no estaba conforme con la liquidación que hizo Hacienda de los ejercicios fiscales de 2008, 2009 y 2010 en relación a la declaración de los ingresos por derechos de autor y tres sociedades | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (9 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Jajajajaja








¿TemNav es forero o progre?
¿Que creéis?


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1084216




No se la van a follar.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (9 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> No se la van a follar.



Yo tampoco, vamos.
Ni con tu poya.


----------



## Lux Mundi (9 Jun 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Yo tampoco, vamos.
> Ni con tu poya.




Encima tiene adoptada una niña negra. Es 100% progre certified. Y encima ha sido estampada contra el muro.


----------



## Woden (9 Jun 2022)

Nutrición de la buena.


----------



## Jake el perro (9 Jun 2022)




----------



## ÆON (10 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Jajajajaja



¿No les sacó unos pistachos?


----------



## Lux Mundi (10 Jun 2022)

Javi es un tipo solidario, votaría al militante de las vacunas, Rafa Nadal:










Para demostrar lo solidario que es, lleva en su perfil la bandera de Ucrania, y va a eventos en Barcelona donde los beneficios van a parar a refugiados ucranianos. Esta a tope con Ucrania.










Al día siguiente:


----------



## SPQR (11 Jun 2022)

Se acabó vivir del Cuentamé y los envíos de ayuda humanitaria a Panamá. JOJOJO



——-









ELVR dijo:


> Joaquín Sabina pierde el recurso contra Hacienda y deberá pagar 2,5 millones de euros
> 
> 
> El cantante no estaba conforme con la liquidación que hizo Hacienda de los ejercicios fiscales de 2008, 2009 y 2010 en relación a la declaración de los ingresos por derechos de autor y tres sociedades | Cadena SER
> ...


----------



## Lux Mundi (12 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Javi es un tipo solidario, votaría al militante de las vacunas, Rafa Nadal:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1085294
> ...






Es gafe, le pasa de todo en Barcelona.


----------



## tmoliterno (12 Jun 2022)

*Un grupo de 30 moronegros ataca la cabalgata LGTB en alemania*

Este hilo encajaría aquí, ¿no?


----------



## Woden (12 Jun 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> *Un grupo de 30 moronegros ataca la cabalgata LGTB en alemania*
> 
> Este hilo encajaría aquí, ¿no?



Ferpectamente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Jun 2022)

When you Burn coal...


----------



## silenus (17 Jun 2022)

La pesadilla del socialista que ha denunciado a su exmujer rusa por secuestrar a sus dos hijos


Pedro Llorente, miembro del comité regional del PSM, asegura que se los ha llevado a Rusia a donde ya se fugó durante 6 años cuando eran más pequeños.




www.libertaddigital.com






#YoSíTeCreoHermana


----------



## tmoliterno (17 Jun 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La pesadilla del socialista que ha denunciado a su exmujer rusa por secuestrar a sus dos hijos
> 
> 
> Pedro Llorente, miembro del comité regional del PSM, asegura que se los ha llevado a Rusia a donde ya se fugó durante 6 años cuando eran más pequeños.
> ...



Bueno... En los debates defiende que su exmujer es una santa y la mala comeniños es Ayuso. Ahora que con patatas se lo coma.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (17 Jun 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> When you Burn coal...



Estas son de las que no aprenden. Pronto en sus esquelas de confianza.


----------



## silenus (17 Jun 2022)

El gigante de la cosmética Revlon se declara en quiebra arrinconada por los nuevos rivales


Revlon, uno de los gigantes norteamericanos de la cosmética, se ha acogido al Capítulo 11 de la ley de quiebras de Estados Unidos, equivalente al concurso de acreedores español, la




www.expansion.com






Recordemos, 2018:









Debra Perelman, la millonaria heredera que ha hecho historia en Revlon


Es la primera vez en 86 años que una mujer se pone a la cabeza de Revlon, la firma de cosmética fundada en 1932. La elegida para ocupar el cargo es Debra Perelman (44), quien hasta




www.elmundo.es


----------



## silenus (17 Jun 2022)

Detienen a un concejal de Sant Pere de Ribes por abusar de alumnas del instituto en el que da clases


Los Mossos d'Esquadra detuvieron hace unos días a Xavier P., concejal no adscrito en el Ayuntamiento de Sant Pere de Ribes tras recibir denuncias de varias alumnas del...




www.elmundo.es





Antes era de ERC


----------



## Karamba (18 Jun 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La pesadilla del socialista que ha denunciado a su exmujer rusa por secuestrar a sus dos hijos
> 
> 
> Pedro Llorente, miembro del comité regional del PSM, asegura que se los ha llevado a Rusia a donde ya se fugó durante 6 años cuando eran más pequeños.
> ...



Para completar:





Noticia: - NUTRISAO: Calbo sosiata viogenizado “Soy otra víctima de Juana Rivas”


Gosando sosialismo. El socialista Pedro Llorente: "Soy víctima de otra Juana Rivas"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lux Mundi (18 Jun 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Estas son de las que no aprenden. Pronto en sus esquelas de confianza.




Jugaba fuerte con fuego, y se quemó.


----------



## todoayen (18 Jun 2022)

No fue su pareja.









Fueron otros negros.


----------



## Sardónica (18 Jun 2022)

hunter_pro dijo:


> Aquella progre alemana que ayudaba en un centro de acogida de moritos...
> 
> Fue violada y asesinada. Si mal no recuerdo, incluso su padre pedía donaciones para más moritos tras la muerte de su hija.
> 
> La violación y asesinato de una estudiante de 19 años que desató una tormenta en Alemania sobre los refugiados - BBC News Mundo



De padre subnormal, hija...


----------



## todoayen (18 Jun 2022)

Totalmente. Si es que no es tema de racismo.
Por mí como si traen miles de negros doctorados en Harvard, el MIT, o músicos de jazz. O indios, o lo que sea.

Pero traer gente sin control de lo que son o pueden llegar a hacer es de retrasados progres que viven en el mundo de la piruleta.


----------



## porromtrumpero (18 Jun 2022)

Recordemos: el karma es un cabron

Resumiendo, profesor socialista que dice en un tuit que no quieren enseñar porno a los niños en las charlas sexuales en los colegios, acaba detenido por distribución de porno infantil

Recordemos también que las charlas sexuales ya las quieren hacer tambien aquí y hay mucho progre izquierdoso que le pone los niños pequeños...


----------



## Lux Mundi (29 Jun 2022)




----------



## silenus (3 Jul 2022)

JOJOJOJOJO:

*


Emitida una orden de alejamiento contra Ricky Martin por violencia doméstica


*


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Jul 2022)

Esta pedorra se ha ido al paro.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (3 Jul 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El gigante de la cosmética Revlon se declara en quiebra arrinconada por los nuevos rivales
> 
> 
> Revlon, uno de los gigantes norteamericanos de la cosmética, se ha acogido al Capítulo 11 de la ley de quiebras de Estados Unidos, equivalente al concurso de acreedores español, la
> ...



Del segundo artículo:
La nueva CEO de Revlon no es la única de su familia que ha tenido éxito a nivel empresarial.
Heredar empresa y arruinarla igual éxito empresarial.
Inditex calienta que sales.


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (3 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Esta pedorra se ha ido al paro.



Este tipo de personajes siempre me recuerdan el capituló de los simpson del niño de yo no he sido.
Son flor de un día porque realmente no tienen gracia, simplemente tuvieron suerte una vez y crearon algo gracioso.
Viven unos años de ese éxito y luego caen rápidamente en el olvido o en supervivientes.


----------



## Lux Mundi (3 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Este tipo de personajes siempre me recuerdan el capituló de los simpson del niño de yo no he sido.
> Son flor de un día porque realmente no tienen gracia, simplemente tuvieron suerte una vez y crearon algo gracioso.
> Viven unos años de ese éxito y luego caen rápidamente en el olvido o en supervivientes.




Crearon algo gracioso...es que ni eso, y mucho menos la petarda de Ana Morgade, en serio, ¿Qué gracia podía hacer esta gilipollas?..


----------



## Quetiemposaquellos (3 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Crearon algo gracioso...es que ni eso, y mucho menos la petarda de Ana Morgade, en serio, ¿Qué gracia podía hacer esta gilipollas?..



Bueno ahora que lo dice, está en particular, puede que fuera solo porque daba morbillo con la pinta de azafata del un, dos, tres…





igualmente, flor de un día.


----------



## SPQR (3 Jul 2022)

¿Morbillo..? Pero si parece Begoño con gafas de pasta, goder.



Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Bueno ahora que lo dice, está en particular, puede que fuera solo porque daba morbillo con la pinta de azafata del un, dos, tres…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110072
> 
> igualmente, flor de un día.


----------



## Woden (3 Jul 2022)

Se joda


----------



## kettlebell (7 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Bueno ahora que lo dice, está en particular, puede que fuera solo porque daba morbillo con la pinta de azafata del un, dos, tres…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110072
> 
> igualmente, flor de un día.



Bueno tb daba bastante morbo en esa serie de humor que era una especie de jefecilla de un Cñi- T.I.A. al servicio del gobierno cuyo nombre no recuerdo con agentes elegidos de diversos cuerpos policiales regionales...


----------



## silenus (8 Jul 2022)

*El secretario LGTBI del PSOE celebra que se apartara a Carmen Calvo del partido por su posición sobre la ley Trans

 *


----------



## silenus (17 Jul 2022)

*


Estados Unidos prohíbe a Xavi Hernández la entrada por haber estado tres veces en un país enemigo


*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

silenus dijo:


> El gigante de la cosmética Revlon se declara en quiebra arrinconada por los nuevos rivales
> 
> 
> Revlon, uno de los gigantes norteamericanos de la cosmética, se ha acogido al Capítulo 11 de la ley de quiebras de Estados Unidos, equivalente al concurso de acreedores español, la
> ...



Oh dios! Más por favor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Para completar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si #Juanasomostodos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Quetiemposaquellos dijo:


> Bueno ahora que lo dice, está en particular, puede que fuera solo porque daba morbillo con la pinta de azafata del un, dos, tres…
> Ver archivo adjunto 1110072
> 
> igualmente, flor de un día.



Su único fuerte eran sus tetas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


>








Fatal stabbing of Alexandra Mezher - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Se repiten infinidad de casos de mujeres en Suecia que dicen lo mismo y acaban asesinadas por alguno de ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Encuentran los cadáveres de una pareja en Elda con signos de tortura, que podrían ser dos desaparecidos hace tres años.
> 
> Sorpresa:
> 
> ...



¿Qué podía salir mal? Marroquí con antecedentes por drogas. No se buscarán un buen tío no. Siempre buscando basura.









De la oficina a la cárcel y a los tres años desaparece con su pareja en Aspe


Elisabet Ramos tuvo una juventud feliz pero su entorno cree que su vida cambió a peor al entrar en prisión y conocer a su nuevo compañero sentimental




www.informacion.es





Su vida dio un giro radical a los 23 años cuando fue detenida por la* Guardia Civil *en *posesión de drogas* tras un viaje a* Marruecos. *La condena fue de tres años y comenzó a cumplirla en la* prisión de Huelva*. Admitió que había cometido un «error» y solo estuvo entre rejas año y medio por el buen comportamiento que demostró desde el primer día. Al alcanzar el tercer grado penitenciario fue trasladada al Centro de Inserción Social de la *cárcel de Fontcalent en Alicante *y allí conoció a Kamal. Él se encontraba entonces en prisión preventiva tras ser arrestado en *agosto de 2007* como presunto cabecilla de una potente organización que se dedicaba a introducir, principalmente en la Región de Murcia, miles de kilos de hachís desde Marruecos. En la denominada *«Operación Chárter»* la Policía Nacional logró intervenir tres toneladas de resina de *cannabis *y detuvo a 26 personas. Entre ellas dos agentes de la Guardia Civil encargados supuestamente de facilitarle cobertura, vigilancia e información reservada a Kamal.

" su madre, Antonia Alonso, solo lo conocía de vista. Ahora lamenta con pena la *«mala suerte»* que tuvo su hija en unas relaciones sentimentales que *«la llevaron por un camino que no era el suyo»* "

¿Mala suerte? No me jodas hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> A quien se le ocurre, subnormal.



Claro que sí. Otro gilipollas que cree que los bancos son ONG.


----------



## Nemaproblema (17 Jul 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Una de las cimas del cuckismo en España fue esta:



Es muy muy cuck esta escena el moromierda se esta riendo y todo


----------



## qbit (17 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


>



Un judío sintiendo la usura catalufa. Estoy sin palabras.
@Uritorco.
@Ejquelosfajsistassonellos


----------



## DonLimpio (17 Jul 2022)

Esmegman Mierdecillas


----------



## silenus (17 Jul 2022)

silenus dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



JOJOJOJOJO (bis):









Ricky Martin podría pasar 50 años en la cárcel tras ser acusado de incesto por su sobrino


Dennis Yadiel Sánchez, de 21 años de edad, señaló que tuvo una relación con su tío, el cantante Ricky Martin, la cual duró siete meses.




seunonoticias.mx


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué podía salir mal? Marroquí con antecedentes por drogas. No se buscarán un buen tío no. Siempre buscando basura.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese fue un claro caso Darwin. Suicidarse "por amor, y la tía con una pinta de Charo tremenda.


----------



## Lux Mundi (17 Jul 2022)

silenus dijo:


> JOJOJOJOJO (bis):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Va a vivir la vida loca en la trena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Ese fue un claro caso Darwin. Suicidarse "por amor, y la tía con una pinta de Charo tremenda.



A mí me sorprende que solo se haya puesto por aquí y no con hilo propio, porque tenía recorrido.
La tipa la típica cría que pasa de estudiar y se mete en una FP. Cuando sale ve que ganar dinero cuesta y se mete en temas de drogas (como sería la chavala) y como sería de grave que la meten en la cárcel donde conoce a un marroquí que metía droga en España a gran escala.
Se compran un chalecito y el tío le roba droga a otros que van a por ellos y se los cargan. Y los entierran bastante cerca de donde yo vivo.
Y la madre dice que la chiquilla ha tenido mala suerte con las relaciones. La madre que la parió.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Va a vivir la vida loca en la trena.



Hace un par de semanas se cachondeaba de la gente que se quejaba por lo del beso gay en Lightyear.


----------



## porromtrumpero (21 Jul 2022)

CUIDADO ALTA NUTRICION

Justamente hace un año Pedo Biden dijo que con las vacunas no cogias el coronabicho...




> LEMON: Really, around the world, but especially around America. New cases are up three times since last month, right? The pandemic is a big concern. Hospitalizations, death rising. So you said last month that this — that the virus is in retreat. Do you still feel that way? Is that still the case?
> BIDEN: Well, the virus — look, it’s real simple. We have a pandemic for those who haven’t gotten a vaccination. It’s that basic, that simple. Ten thousand people have recently died; 9,950 of them, thereabouts, are people who hadn’t been vaccinated.
> This is a simple, basic proposition. *If you’re vaccinated, you’re not going to be hospitalized, you’re not going to be in an ICU unit, and you are not going to die. *
> […]
> But, again, one last thing. We don’t talk enough to you about this, I don’t think. One last thing that’s really important is, we’re not in the position where we think that any virus, including the Delta virus, which is much more transmissible and more deadly in terms of unvaccinated people, the — the various shots that people are getting now cover that. You’re OK. *You’re not going to — you’re not going to get COVID if you have these vaccinations.*





CNN.com - Transcripts




El tio tiene 4 vacunas....

Pues el karma ha decidido tomar cartas en el asunto





Joe Biden da positivo en coronavirus


El presidente de Estados Unidos, Joe Biden, "dio positivo por covid-19" este jueves y presenta "síntomas muy leves", ha anunciado su portavoz, Karine...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Jul 2022)

Nemaproblema dijo:


> Es muy muy cuck esta escena el moromierda se esta riendo y todo




La que se está riendo descaradamente es la actriz rubia que interpreta el papel de madre de presunto muerto. 

Tengo parentela en Rubí, se sabe de sobra que esto fue un fraude y nadie conoce a esa familia verdaderamente.


----------



## Lux Mundi (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me sorprende que solo se haya puesto por aquí y no con hilo propio, porque tenía recorrido.
> La tipa la típica cría que pasa de estudiar y se mete en una FP. Cuando sale ve que ganar dinero cuesta y se mete en temas de drogas (como sería la chavala) y como sería de grave que la meten en la cárcel donde conoce a un marroquí que metía droga en España a gran escala.
> Se compran un chalecito y el tío le roba droga a otros que van a por ellos y se los cargan. Y los entierran bastante cerca de donde yo vivo.
> Y la madre dice que la chiquilla ha tenido mala suerte con las relaciones. La madre que la parió.




Este caso tuvo su hilo propio en burbuja, el título no lo recuerdo, pero yo comenté en ese hilo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



es que son impermeables a la lógica y a la razón, la segunda respuesta es de traca


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este caso tuvo su hilo propio en burbuja, el título no lo recuerdo, pero yo comenté en ese hilo.



Pues no lo recuerdo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Lux Mundi dijo:


> Este caso tuvo su hilo propio en burbuja, el título no lo recuerdo, pero yo comenté en ese hilo.



Lo he encontrado, pero son hilos que duraron 2-3 días y con muy pocas páginas. Se le dió poca importancia, cuando es el día a día de este país. Como he dicho, esa zona no está lejos de donde vivo. Puedo haber pasado por ahí tranquilamente.


----------



## silenus (23 Jul 2022)

Comunista no vio venir el pioletazo para sustituirle por a la pelirroja 'hamija' del coletas, e hija de papuchi: 

*Enrique Santiago, tras su cese como secretario de Estado de Agenda 2030: "No lo esperaba"*


----------



## silenus (1 Ago 2022)

Un informe apunta a Taylor Swift como la famosa que más contamina con su jet privado


Son datos obtenidos de la cuenta CelebJets; entre los diez primeros también están Spielberg y Kim Kardashian.




www.20minutos.es





*PLANETICIDA, CONTAMINADORA!!!!!    *


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Ago 2022)

Noticia: - Fallo en la matrix: Batgirl no se estrenará en cines, ni en la tele. 90 millones de dólares tirados a la basura. Porque ellas lo valen


Heroinas que no pasan el corte. Cómo sería la película de mala, para que no se pueda ni criticar roto2 Warner Brothers renuncia a estrenar la película ‘Batgirl’ que ha costado casi 90 millones de euros




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Conde Duckula (4 Ago 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> No fue su pareja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue habiendo karma ahí.


----------



## silenus (4 Ago 2022)

*Una modelo de la última campaña de Igualdad acusa al Gobierno de "racismo" por no pedir disculpas a las dos mujeres negras del cartel*


----------



## Decipher (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (8 Ago 2022)

Mad Max: - Acabo de llegar de Vascongadas y vengo supermeganutrido.


Pueblo del interior de Vizcaya, de los grandecitos, con bastante industria, aunque no voy a decir cual exactamente para preservar mi identidad que igual hay algún conocido leyendo el foro. El caso es que mi mujera tiene familia allá y aprovechando que teníamos que pasar cerca fuimos a saludar...




www.burbuja.info





no se si este del otro d´´ia se puso





Sociedad: - PERIODISTA de "El Mundo" y "Cadena Ser" recibe LA PALIZA DE SU VIDA en Turquía, echa la culpa a la oposición a Erdogan por fomentar el RACISMO


muchos catalanes conservan rasgos fenicios Podrán tener apellidos como: Puig, Piquet, Calmet, Bosch, etc. Pero se manejan unos caretos de follacabras que ni los mismos turcos lo tienen.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## tucco (12 Ago 2022)

Este va a ser mítico. El mega progre Robert de Niro, viogenizado...









Se abre una ventana oscura en la imagen de Robert De Niro


Robert De Niro se enfrenta a una demanda de su exasistente, a quién él había demandado de forma previa.




es-us.deportes.yahoo.com





La disputa legal entre Johnny Depp y Amber Heard se convirtió en uno de los juicios más mediáticos de los últimos años. Su retransmisión por televisión, la complejidad de la demanda por maltrato, los diferentes puntos de vista e incluso la admiración del público a algunos de sus trabajos en cine, al final derivó a meses con el tema ocupando la conversación social. Parecía improbable que otra batalla en los juzgados pudiera alcanzar la repercusión de la de las estrellas de Piratas del Caribe y Aquaman, pero un nuevo caso que implica a Robert De Niro quizás siga el mismo camino.

Actualmente, el protagonista de Taxi Driver se encuentra en una disputa con Graham Chase Robinson, su exasistente, por una demanda que él mismo interpuso tras su renuncia a trabajar con él. De Niro, con quien trabajó desde 2008 a 2020 y ascendió a ser la Vicepresidenta de Producción y Financias de su empresa Canal Productions ganando más de 300.000 dólares al año, la acusó de ver Netflix en su horario laboral y de usar la tarjeta de crédito corporativa para sus gastos personales.

“Los gastos que Canal había identificado incluían, entre otros, alimentos, transporte (incluidos Ubers y taxis), cuidado de perros, comestibles, cámaras, iPhone, suscripciones a revistas, clases de pilates, tintorería, flores para su residencia, un número desconocido de tarjetas de regalo y gastos relacionados”, se podía leer en la demanda por la que De Niro exigió 6 millones de dólares por daños a su patrimonio.

Ahora, el conflicto legal avanza y Chase Robinson, que presentó una contrademanda contra su exjefe por $12 millones, empieza a verter acusaciones contra el actor apuntando a que la razón de su marcha fue por discriminación de género y no por las cuestiones a las que alude el actor. Ella afirmó que De Niro creó un ambiente hostil de trabajo y que pagaba más a empleados hombres en menor posición profesional que la suya, como su entrenador personal. Es decir, declaraciones que nos pueden llevar a pensar que es muy probable que sus palabras traigan cola en el futuro.


Según declaraciones recogidas por Radar Online sobre sus testimonios, al ser preguntada por el abogado del actor sobre las veces que este la agredió verbalmente, señaló que fue un comportamiento habitual que se ha repetido “en varias ocasiones” en los últimos años y agregó que De Niro la acusaba de ser una “consentida”, que la gritaba de manera regular, que hacía chistes inapropiados sobre su uso de la viagra o que incluso llegaba a pedirla que le rascara la espalda. Pero las afirmaciones más fuertes de la exasistente las encontramos en las descripciones de varios episodios que presuntamente vivió con el actor de Casino.

“Me llevó a su baño, el baño principal de su casa. Dijo que quería mostrarme donde quería que pusiera el televisor en el baño y dijo que tenía que imaginarle, um... en el váter y se puso ahí de cuclillas”, declaraba Graham Chase Robinson. “Sentí que era increíblemente inapropiado y le dije en ese momento que fue repugnante”, matizaba. Tampoco se sintió incómoda cuando empezó a notar que De Niro a menudo presuntamente orinaba mientras hablaba por teléfono con ella, algo que cuenta que habría sido frecuente en el transcurso de los 11 años que trabajó junto a él. Asegura haberle pedido que parara, pero que De Niro habría hecho caso omiso a su petición. “No tenía absolutamente ningún límite”, recalcaba.

Por ahora, Robert De Niro ha negado todas estas afirmaciones y trata de desestimar la contrademanda en los juzgados. Pero valorando que estamos ante otro icono del cine adorado por muchos espectadores, no sería nada raro que, si el juicio sigue adelante y se empiecen a dar voz a estas presuntas situaciones descritas por su exasistente, la repercusión que podría alcanzar llegaría a un nivel similar al de Johnny Depp y Amber Heard.

Y es que, siendo sinceros, no se puede negar que el cariño que el público guarda a ciertos intérpretes y sus personajes puede jugar un papel importante en la opinión pública y en el interés sobre estos casos judiciales. Y cuando hablamos del actor de El padrino 2, Taxi Driver, El cazador, Toro Salvaje, Érase una vez en América, Uno de los nuestros o El cabo del miedo, entre muchos otros títulos míticos, sería casi inevitable que tanto espectadores como medios se lancen a desmenuzar todo lo que ocurra si llegan a juicio.


----------



## Kozak (12 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1147358



Poco se habla de que es más probable encontrar un socialista pederasta que un cura pederasta, y a las cifras oficiales de condenados me remito.


----------



## Merrill (12 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Este va a ser mítico. El mega progre Robert de Niro, viogenizado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La ¿mujer? que lo acusa


----------



## Decipher (12 Ago 2022)

tucco dijo:


> Este va a ser mítico. El mega progre Robert de Niro, viogenizado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda joyita la pava, pero me alegro de que le pase al subnormal de de Niro.


----------



## silenus (14 Ago 2022)

La firma de ropa de Victoria Beckham, en la ruina: debe 64 millones de euros


La empresa de ropa de gama alta de Victoria Beckham tiene deudas de 53,9 millones de libras esterlinas, unos 64 millones de euros, tal y como recoge The Mirror.




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Decipher (14 Ago 2022)

silenus dijo:


> La firma de ropa de Victoria Beckham, en la ruina: debe 64 millones de euros
> 
> 
> La empresa de ropa de gama alta de Victoria Beckham tiene deudas de 53,9 millones de libras esterlinas, unos 64 millones de euros, tal y como recoge The Mirror.
> ...



¿La Vicky era progre?


----------



## silenus (14 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿La Vicky era progre?











Donatella Versace y Victoria Beckam crean colecciones en apoyo a comunidad LGBTI


Donatella Versace y Victoria Beckham compartieron mensajes de apoyo a lacomunidad LGTBI y lanzaron una colección especial con los colores arcoíris.




wapa.pe













Victoria Beckham reveals how her label will strive for more inclusion


The fashion designer, 46, has revealed how her eponymous brand will strive for 'more inclusion and representation' in support of Black Lives Matter movement in a statement on Friday.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## n_flamel (14 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> ¿La Vicky era progre?



Las mujeras son de la corriente dominante en la sociedad sea cual sea esta, no lo sabes? Entienden de manera natural la idea de HEGEMONÍA. Esas mismas modernas liberadas, empoderadas y tatuadas serían las fachas más recalcitrantes si las tornas cambiasen. Siempre con el poder y si se da la oportunidad denunciando como chivatas a sus vecinas y compañeras de trabajo.


----------



## porromtrumpero (15 Ago 2022)

Este podria ser hasta triste pero es que lo iba buscando la mongola


----------



## Cormac (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## DonLimpio (22 Ago 2022)

Sociedad: - Descojono Honkler general en Bilbao: Moro intenta robar caja a Txozna. Batasunis llaman de inmediato a la represora Policía


El HAZME REÍR de Bilbao este agosto. Kilometricos comentarios que extracto más abajo: https://www.elcorreo.com/aste-nagusia-bilbao/detenido-hombre-txosna-20220822080826-nt.html No dejen de ver el vídeo: Válgame que aplauden y todo cuando lo sacan, me pinchan y no sangro Solo les falta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (23 Ago 2022)

Karma como una catedral.

Va a ser culpa de Aspanya y el feixisme.



Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1162493


----------



## SPQR (5 Sep 2022)

El mensaje de amor de la ex ministra Trujillo a su pareja, el marroquí Nordin Fatah, tras morir de cáncer


María Antonia Trujillo fue ministra de Vivienda en el Gobierno de Zapatero, vive en Rabat y aspiraba a ser embajadora en Marruecos.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Lux Mundi (21 Sep 2022)

Una tía postea que todavía recuerda con tristeza, como se unió al movimiento Black Lives Matters, y los negros a los que se unió en la marcha, terminaron vandalizando su casa más tarde esa noche. 

En la respuesta al tuit ponen el vídeo de un tío que desde su casa apoyó una marcha del BLM, y le lanzan los negros una pedrada al ventana de su casa, rompiéndole el cristal.


----------



## silenus (21 Sep 2022)

Marruecos impide la entrada al eurodiputado Miguel Urbán para investigar el salto a la valla


El representante de Anticapitalistas asegura que la policía fronteriza marroquí les ha negado la entrada al país antes incluso de que pudieran entregar sus pasaportes




theobjective.com


----------



## SPQR (23 Sep 2022)

Le faltan 30 gatos, pero por lo demás da el perfil.









Las desventuras de la periodista Marisol Galdón: Sigue en paro y pide ayuda para comprar un ordenador


La periodista y ex DJ en la Barcelona de los años 90 Marisol Galdón denuncia la invisibilización de la mujer madura




elcierredigital.com





-----------

Bonus track: Jódete Risto.









Laura Escanes y Risto Mejide cierran su restaurante de Barcelona al poco de abrirlo y estallan tras las críticas


No siempre se puede ganar. A principios de este año, la ‘influencer’ Laura Escanes estuvo creando expectación acerca de un nuevo proyecto que tenía entre manos. Acababa de abrir un restaurante japonés llamado ‘Tigre’ en el barrio del Born, en Barcelona. En marzo hizo pública la noticia de su...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## silenus (26 Sep 2022)

Cancelados dos conciertos de Roger Waters en Polonia por calificar de "trágico error" el suministro de armas a Ucrania


Dos conciertos del músico británico Roger Waters han sido cancelados en Cracovia, según anunció este domingo el palacio de espectáculos Tauron Arena en la ciudad polaca,...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## tmoliterno (3 Oct 2022)

No empieza mal la semana

*El inusual desahucio que activistas antidesalojos reclaman en Barcelona*

Aunque el titular disimula y suaviza la noticia, la historia es que* A DOS ACTIVISTAS ANTIDESAHUCIOS LES HAN OKUPADO SU PROPIA CASA

Y por supuesto no les ha gustado...*


----------



## Decipher (3 Oct 2022)

tmoliterno dijo:


> No empieza mal la semana
> 
> *El inusual desahucio que activistas antidesalojos reclaman en Barcelona*
> 
> ...



Supongo que cuando vayan a desalojarlos irá a protestar.


----------



## SPQR (3 Oct 2022)

Decipher dijo:


> Supongo que cuando vayan a desalojarlos irá a protestar.



Estaría gracioso trolear ese desahucio impidiéndolo y llamarles fascistas por querer desalojar a ese pobre hombre.


----------



## plakaplaka (3 Oct 2022)

Estos han aprendido el significado de la palabra Karma...

El inusual desahucio que activistas antidesalojos reclaman en Barcelona


*El inusual desahucio que activistas antidesalojos reclaman en Barcelona*







*Una familia urge, con el apoyo de un sindicato de vivienda, a expulsar a los dos habitantes a los que acusan de haberse apoderado de su domicilio*
 









José Luis y Marina (de espaldas), durante una protesta contra un intento de desahucio en Nou Barris, en Barcelona. / Joan Cortadellas 



Jordi Ribalaygue 





   
Por qué confiar en El Periódico 
Barcelona 30 de septiembre del 2022. 18:23 



 
José Luis y Marina, padre e hija, son la antítesis de un fondo buitre. Antes de relatar su historia, dejan claras unas cuantas premisas: *son activistas antidesahucios en Barcelona*, están versados en parapetarse en los portales de Nou Barris que amanecen agitados por una orden de expulsión y conocen de primera mano a quienes han ocupado casas vacías de entidades financieras porque las estrecheces los asfixiaban. Recalcan que no solo comprenden sus razones, sino que las defienden. Hechas las presentaciones, este es el disgusto que los mortifica: *José Luis y Marina no pueden acceder al piso que pertenece a la familia* y culpan a un hombre, A. C. R., de haberlos engatusado con unos supuestos apuros para luego arrebatarles la vivienda bajo coacciones y sin pagar nunca un alquiler. El padre, dueño del domicilio, aguarda que un juzgado ejecute el lanzamiento que ha instado para echar al acusado y a otro hombre que residen con él. Es un trance insospechado para un pequeño propietario curtido en plantar cara a los intentos de desalojo que atosigan a sus vecinos.



Mientras desgranan el caso, padre e hija subrayan que el desvelo que padecen difiere de las ocupaciones por necesidad con las que empatizan. “No tienen nada en común, *no se trata de una familia vulnerable*. Ellos tienen ingresos”, distingue Marina. Además, el presunto usurpador no forzó la puerta del domicilio. En plena debacle laboral tras el confinamiento de 2020, la familia le abrió las puertas del piso, convencida de que obraba con coherencia con sus ideales albergando a un desempleado que se declaraba con el agua al cuello. *No le pidieron nada a cambio, solo que no alargara la estancia más de tres meses*.





   







“Se comprometió a aceptarlo. *Dijo que estaba pendiente del SEPE* para cobrar un subsidio, aunque luego se iba algunas noches diciendo que se marchaba a trabajar. Él y su compañero de piso son vigilantes de seguridad”, señala José Luis. Admite que se apiadaron de él *inspirados en los relatos de las víctimas de la crisis de vivienda* que frecuentan el Sindicat d’Habitatge de Nou Barris, del que padre e hija son miembros activos. “Por eso lo dejamos entrar, pero se está aprovechando totalmente de esa circunstancia”, siente José Luis. EL PERIÓDICO ha contactado con el habitante del piso, que ha desestimado dar su versión sobre la disputa y se ha limitado a indicar que los hechos están en manos de los tribunales.
*Denuncias de agresiones*
El huésped de la familia accedió a compartir el domicilio con Marina. No obstante, la convivencia se torció pronto, atestigua la chica, que asegura que A. C. R. llegó a agredirla. *“Hubo ocasiones en que me chillaba... Llegó a arrinconarme y empujarme”*, narra la joven. Acabó huyendo de casa, dice que asustada al ver comprometida su integridad física por su compañero de piso, al que describe como un individuo corpulento.

“Consiguió lo que buscaba, provocar que Marina se fuera para quedarse solo en el piso y hacerse fuerte en él”, apostilla José Luis. De todos modos, trató que el hombre abandonara el domicilio. Tras varios ruegos infructuosos, optó por trasladarse a vivir a la vivienda de su propiedad y residir con A. C. R. para procurar que depusiera su resistencia a irse. No duraron más de tres días bajo el mismo techo. “Me empujó, me tiró a la mesa, tiró mi móvil… *Me dijo que si a él le pasaba algo, también me pasaría a mí*”, sostiene. 

Los Mossos d’Esquadra se personaron en la casa a raíz del altercado. Fue cuando José Luis decidió marcharse. *Ha pasado un año y ocho meses desde entonces, sin que el dueño haya vuelto a pisar su piso*. “Allí tenemos pertenencias y recuerdos. Le enviamos un mensaje para que nos dejara entrar para recoger ropa para nuestra nieta recién nacida, pero hubo negativa. Le dijimos que al menos la bajara a la calle, pero también se negó”, reprocha José Luis. 
*Expulsión pendiente*
La denuncia por agresión y amenazas que el propietario interpuso contra el ocupante y la petición que cursó para que se dictara una orden de alejamiento no han prosperado. La denuncia por coacción con la que A C. R. respondió tampoco ha fructificado. En cambio, una jueza sí que dio la razón a la demanda con la que José Luis reclamaba el desahucio por cesión en precario de la vivienda. La magistrada dictó el enero pasado que la casa quedara libre y a disposición del dueño, pero *los recursos del denunciado han alargado el procedimiento, sin que la expulsión haya tenido lugar*. 





   




Mientras la resolución se aplaza, la familia ha solicitado la ejecución provisional del desalojo. “No entiendo que, habiendo una sentencia que dice que tiene que salir de ahí, llevemos tantos meses de espera”, se queja José Luis, que enfatiza que *no ha dejado de sufragar los 573 euros de hipoteca cada mes ni las facturas de gas y luz* del domicilio. Recalca que no tiene ninguna intención de venderlo, sino que pide recuperarlo para que su hija lo habite de nuevo. Marina ha tenido que bucear entre ofertas de alquiler para hallar dónde alojarse. Ahora paga 250 euros mensuales. “He pasado por cuatro pisos en este tiempo. Barcelona es cara y cuesta encontrar algo que te puedas permitir”, comenta la joven.


----------



## porromtrumpero (20 Oct 2022)

Matan y dejan en un bosque al que puso las reglas COVID en Gales


Que pena eh jajajaja. El que hizo eso lo trató con la misma dignidad que él a su población.




www.burbuja.info







Ya sea que le mataron, se suicido o le suicidaron, lo que uno hace siempre tiene consecuencias


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Oct 2022)

Aquí habría que poner lo del hay-untamiento de premià de dalt, del p$%€ y junts, contratando a Desokupa.


----------



## Karamba (27 Oct 2022)

MrShadwx dijo:


> _"Déjenme ser muy claro: .... Me importa una MIERDA lo que les ocurra a los antivacunas. No me importa. Dejemos que Darwin haga su trabajo. Ayudaron a matar a 700.000 estadounidenses. No tengo piedad ni lágrimas para ninguno de ellos. Ya se ha secado todo. Lo siento. En este momento. Sólo espero que sientan una décima parte del dolor que han causado a todos los demás. Los niños estarán bien. Ellos van a sufrir. Y creo que se lo han ganado a pulso"._





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/muere-repentinamente-el-candidato-democrata-que-dijo-me-importa-un-c-lo-que-les-pase-a-los-antivacuna.1847634/#


----------



## Kolbe (27 Oct 2022)

Está pobre gente piensa que el mal no existe


----------



## Cicciolino (28 Oct 2022)

Votontazos que refrendan en las urnas ritualmente un régimen socialmemócrata con unos presupuestos equivalentes a la mitad de la hecoñomía del país echándole la culpa del desastre a los progres... de enfrente.

Ok.

Rezad por que no exista el karma ese del que habláis, porque os ibáis a reencarnar en pelotilla del culo.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (28 Oct 2022)

Miguel Ángel Bustamante , diputado de Podemos , suspendido porque se le acusa de agredir a su mujer.
El tipo dice que no , que la tía se lo inventa porque como se están divorciando se quiere quedar custodia y casa ...
En fin , a disfrutar de esas leyes que tan vehementemente has defendido.


----------



## bloody_sunday (28 Oct 2022)

Más, más necesito ver más karma sobre progres, me nutre


----------



## LuisZarzal (28 Oct 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Miguel Ángel Bustamante , diputado de Podemos , suspendido porque se le acusa de agredir a su mujer.
> El tipo dice que no , que la tía se lo inventa porque como se están divorciando se quiere quedar custodia y casa ...
> En fin , a disfrutar de esas leyes que tan vehementemente has defendido.



Pero ponga usted la noticia, hombre de Dios.









Izquierda Unida suspende de militancia a un diputado denunciado por violencia machista


La decisión del partido llega después de que trascendiera que la esposa del parlamentario Miguel Ángel Bustamante le ha demandado. Él niega las acusaciones




elpais.com






Izquierda Unida ha suspendido de militancia al diputado del Congreso Miguel Ángel Bustamante después de que el diario _El Mundo_ haya informado de que su mujer, de la que se está divorciando, lo ha denunciado por violencia machista. A través de las redes sociales, IU ha comunicado que ha procedido a suspender “inmediatamente” de militancia a Bustamante. “Ante la gravedad de las informaciones aparecidas en prensa, desde Izquierda Unida hemos procedido a suspender inmediatamente de militancia al diputado Miguel Ángel Bustamante. Continuamos recabando información para estudiar próximas medidas”, apunta el tuit de la formación de izquierdas. Fuentes del partido han explicado a este diario que se trata de una suspensión cautelar y que han pedido al diputado toda la información del caso. El siguiente paso, en función de los datos que reciban del parlamentario, sería en su caso pedirle que ponga el escaño a disposición del grupo.


El secretario de Organización de IU, Ismael González, ha explicado que la suspensión de militancia se ha acordado en una reunión extraordinaria y urgente de la colegiada federal, en virtud del artículo 28 de los estatutos. “Miguel Ángel Bustamante ha sido suspendido cautelarmente de militancia, la votación ha sido por unanimidad”, ha desgranado. El propio Bustamante ha escrito esta mañana un mensaje en sus redes en el que ha afirmado que ha sido él quien ha pedido la suspensión cautelar de militancia del PCE e IU “para tratar de no dañar políticamente” a las organizaciones. “Sobre la noticia de esta mañana, solo espero que se resuelva pronto y se haga justicia”, empieza el mensaje, que continúa: “Ante la noticia publicada en _El Mundo_ sobre mí, debo decir lo siguiente: No he recibido notificación alguna por parte del juzgado. Aparece en prensa antes de que yo tenga conocimiento, dando lugar a un daño moral. Niego totalmente lo publicado en la noticia, no he dado un puñetazo en mi vida”.


Bustamante también afirma en su mensaje que está “muy afectado” a nivel personal y que no va a hacer más declaraciones. “Estoy en un proceso civil de divorcio desde junio. Considero que la supuesta denuncia de este lunes (aún no la tengo), está relacionada con el proceso (custodia, pensión, casa...)”, comenta también el diputado en su mensaje en las redes sociales.

El Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 1 de Écija (Sevilla) recibió esta semana un atestado de la Policía Nacional en el que se acompaña una denuncia contra el diputado por delitos de malos tratos físicos en el ámbito familiar, lesiones, amenazas, coacciones y revelación de secretos, según han informado desde el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Andalucía. La Fiscalía, dada la condición de aforado del denunciado al ser diputado en el Congreso, emitió un informe favorable a la inhibición al Tribunal Supremo, y el juez dictó un auto acordando la inhibición, *informa Eva Saiz.*

Miguel Ángel Bustamante, maestro de la escuela pública de 38 años, se convirtió en diputado por Sevilla de IU, dentro del grupo de Unidas Podemos, en junio de 2021 al sustituir en el escaño a María Márquez, que renunció por motivos personales.

Editado


Dice que no ha dado un puñetazo en su vida con esta cara de maltratador.







Además, se puede maltratar mirando mal, que no busque excusas tontas


----------



## Merrill (28 Oct 2022)

Entre lo de Twitter y el micromachista de podemos estoy de nutrientes para acabar obeso mórbido


----------



## SPQR (29 Oct 2022)

Vaya cara de gvarro. Su viogenización es muy nutritiva, porque precisamente los rojos de IU pedian abiertamente cargarse la presuncion de inocencia e invertir la carga de la prueba.

Espero que la mujer le saque los hígados, tenga que dejar la política y acabe viviendo debajo de un puente.



LuisZarzal dijo:


> Dice que no ha dado un puñetazo en su vida con esta cara de maltratador.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En este hilo vamos a acabar todos ansí, de tanta nvtrisión.









Merrill dijo:


> Entre lo de Twitter y el micromachista de podemos estoy de nutrientes para acabar obeso mórbido


----------



## SPQR (29 Oct 2022)

AmaNWOn go Woke. 









Amazon admite el fracaso con Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a sus creadores


El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder ha sido un fracaso. Amazon Prime Video acepta lo sucedido y habrá consecuencias y despidos. #thelordoftherings #theringsofpower #primevideo #losanillosdepoder #elseñordelosanillos




www.cinemascomics.com







> *Amazon Prime Video ha admitido el fracaso con El Señor de los Anillos: Los Anillos de Poder y despedirá a los creadores*. Un nuevo rumor recogido por Bounding Into Comics sugiere que la compañía estadounidense reestructurará todo el desarrollo del programa a partir de su segunda temporada. La primera gran decisión que habrían tomado sería despedir a J.D. Payne y Patrick McKay, los showrunners del proyecto.


----------



## BogadeAriete (29 Oct 2022)

Francisco de Aldana dijo:


> Miguel Ángel Bustamante , diputado de Podemos , suspendido porque se le acusa de agredir a su mujer.
> El tipo dice que no , que la tía se lo inventa porque como se están divorciando se quiere quedar custodia y casa ...
> En fin , a disfrutar de esas leyes que tan vehementemente has defendido.



HIJODEPUTAMACHIRULOHETERPATRIALCAL. Solo por decir lo mismos que los fachosos de Vox, EXPULSAO.
Las Aliades no mienten, sucio revisionista.


----------



## Menchi (29 Oct 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> AmaNWOn go Woke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te cito.

Me parto la caja por la excelente noticia.

xDDD

Y me quedo más ancho que alto.

Que les den por culo con sus jodidas Mary Sue de los cojones. A la mierda ya, hombre.


----------



## klon (30 Oct 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Pero ponga usted la noticia, hombre de Dios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



joder..... con esto ni para todo el mes de nutricion...

pero espero con ansias la viogenizacion del chepudo.....


----------



## 0IGRES (4 Nov 2022)

Pedazo de hilo señores me lo he visto entero en varios días la verdad es que hay muchiiiisimo más material y movidas de las que pensaba xD


----------



## Decipher (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## SPQR (12 Nov 2022)

¿Karma del goeno o trololeo?


----------



## mirym94 (12 Nov 2022)

Que buen hilo informativo


----------



## n_flamel (12 Nov 2022)

klon dijo:


> joder..... con esto ni para todo el mes de nutricion...
> 
> pero *espero con ansias la viogenizacion del chepudo*.....



El asunto es que si eso sucediera puede ser que entrasen las cloacas del estado en acción, ustec ya me entiende.


----------



## Panzerfaust (12 Nov 2022)

Decipher dijo:


>



Pobre Albita, no le queda mierda moronegra por tragar a la pobre Albita, dentro de 10 ó 15 años no votara a VOX votará algo mucho más radical, al tiempo


----------



## notengodeudas (12 Nov 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> El asunto es que si eso sucediera puede ser que entrasen las cloacas del estado en acción, ustec ya me entiende.



¿Del sustituto de Pillarejo sabemos algo?


----------



## SPQR (13 Nov 2022)

Go woke, get broke.






Economía: - Disney sigue desangrandose, Disney+ dobla perdidas y supera los mil millones


https://www.xatakamovil.com/streaming/sabemos-motivo-subidon-precios-disney-han-perdido-doble-dinero-que-hace-ano Disney + sube precios pirque no gana un duro. Ha doblado las perdidas respecto al año pasado, superandoblos mil millones de sangria. Disney sigue en una voragine de fracaso tras...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SPQR (16 Nov 2022)

Fui sido nutrido. Karma chepvdo.


----------



## Dr.Alopecia (27 Nov 2022)

TedKord dijo:


> Una de las cimas del cuckismo en España fue esta:



Diooooos para el que no lo sepa un musulmán mató a su hijo. Es un pedazo de crack, imagino que también dejo que el musulmán se follara a su mujer. Por dios santo si es que poco nos pasa.


----------



## TedKord (27 Nov 2022)

Dr.Alopecia dijo:


> Diooooos para el que no lo sepa un musulmán mató a su hijo. Es un pedazo de crack, imagino que también dejo que el musulmán se follara a su mujer. Por dios santo si es que poco nos pasa.



Es aun peor. Los asesinos de su hijo (atropello en las Ramblas de Bcn) fueron adoctrinados en esa mezquita. Montaron este paripé antiracismo con el pdre formando parte del circo y el Imam oficial por "motivos de agenda" (el cabrón no quiso ni disimular) o no sé que excusas no se dignó a aparecer y fue el sustituto que es el moro al que besa con tanto amor el pdre cuck.


----------



## SPQR (19 Dic 2022)

Extremadamente nutritivo. Sin cena ni desayuno.






Semana negra de Prisa (El País y La Ser), cada vez más arruinada económicamente...


Una nueva semana negra vuelve a afectar a Prisa: ha perdido en medio año la mitad de su valor Esta semana, los títulos de la dueña de El País y la Cadena SER se han depreciado el 9,2% y se han situado por debajo de la barrera psicológica de los 30 céntimos 19/12/2022 No parece que haya muchos...




www.burbuja.info













Una nueva semana negra vuelve a afectar a Prisa: ha perdido en medio año la mitad de su valor


Esta semana, los títulos de la dueña de El País y la Cadena SER se han depreciado el 9,2% y se han situado por debajo de la barrera psicológica de los 30 céntimos




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## SPQR (27 Dic 2022)

Lo vais a gozar. Las navidades de Beatriz Gimeno (la feminazi suprema)


Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## reload (30 Dic 2022)

Copypaste de forocarros: Aliade acusado de abusos por su ex

Acusan de agresión sexual a un TikToker que dió una charla feminista



 *Acusan de agresión sexual a un TikToker que dió una charla feminista* 

Kappah, que es un tiktoker muy famoso participó en esta charla feminista:











Pues su ex ha publicado esto en twitter, luego lo ha borrado.















y a la gente le está costando creer a la presunta víctima ya que Kappah es un tiktoker de buenismo, politicamente correcto, polémico pero siempre en el lado mayoritario etc.





Quiere ser ella la que controle la difusión (???)


----------



## SPQR (31 Dic 2022)

Huele a soja desde 100Km.

¿Tios decentes? ¿Quien mierda son esos idiotas para arrogarse la decencia?



reload dijo:


> Copypaste de forocarros: Aliade acusado de abusos por su ex
> 
> Acusan de agresión sexual a un TikToker que dió una charla feminista
> 
> ...


----------



## machote hispano (31 Dic 2022)

Que fin de año más nutritivo.


----------



## Turbocalbo (31 Dic 2022)

Denuncia contra Dani Alves por una supuesta agresión sexual en una discoteca de Barcelona


Los responsables de seguridad del local atendieron a la mujer, «muy nerviosa», y alertaron a los Mossos d'Esquadra



www.abc.es


----------



## klon (31 Dic 2022)

SPQR dijo:


> Lo vais a gozar. Las navidades de Beatriz Gimeno (la feminazi suprema)
> 
> 
> Que te jodan, anda y que te aguanten tus gatos desgraciada.
> ...



a ver si hay suerte y se dobla esta noche.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (31 Dic 2022)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Pero ponga usted la noticia, hombre de Dios.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lleva la violencia en el ADN, solo hay que verle.


----------



## SPQR (Ayer a la(s) 10:58 PM)

Jrandes éksitos de audiensia de Anita. Ni el gorila la salva ya.









Atresmedia deja de emitir semanalmente 'El objetivo' de Ana Pastor en La Sexta


Atresmedia cancela la edición semanal del programa 'El Objetivo' de Ana Pastor en La Sexta tras casi 10 años en la parrilla. El grupo de comunicación ha




theobjective.com


----------

